# Herve Leger = <3 Part III



## Nat

Fresh thread, continued from: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-part-deux-446245-340.html#post17877046


----------



## vhdos

Yay!  Thanks Nat


----------



## Nat




----------



## nexisfan

So I found that dress that I've been dying for. It's $600 with BO, but the more I look at my cc statements, the less it looks like I can afford it! :cry: Do you think it's worth putting in a best offer of $450? I don't want to offend the seller, but I also can't go any higher than that.


----------



## vhdos

^do you know the seller?  If not, then what's the worst that can happen by "offending" the seller?  If they are truly offended, then they can just reject your offer.  Many sellers will at least counter offer.


----------



## nexisfan

Good point. No, I don't know the seller. I think I will give it a day and then do it. Auction ends in a little over 4 days.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

thanks for helping me decide which dress to keep you guys! I wore one of them out last night, woo!


----------



## klng

^^^ totally fierce.  luv it!


----------



## Amaryllix

^You look so cute, *Dirtyaddiction!* Congrats on the dress!

I agree -- Give the offer a go, *Nexis!* The worst that can happen is they say no.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

thanks thanks


----------



## nexisfan

*dirtyaddiction*, that dress is just gorge! Glad you picked the right one! Also, you're gorgeous in general! Jelly!


----------



## lilflobowl

cute *dirtyaddiction*! Was it a house party?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

nexisfan said:


> *dirtyaddiction*, that dress is just gorge! Glad you picked the right one! Also, you're gorgeous in general! Jelly!



awe, thanks! Everyone on this forums soo sweet!




lilflobowl said:


> cute *dirtyaddiction*! Was it a house party?



Noo, haha. Just an average OMG lets take a pic before we leave pic lol


----------



## lolobaby

excited. Waiting for the ups guy to deliver the package. Can't waittttt for the haul to come teeeheeee


----------



## vhdos

dirtyaddiction said:


> thanks for helping me decide which dress to keep you guys! I wore one of them out last night, woo!



You look fabulous


----------



## Amaryllix

Another hour left for NM's Mid-day dash... Seems like there's one HL style left, for $675. S, M, L.  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=44&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

Oh hey! Found another. Scoop-back Jersey dress, from $850 to $425. M & L left. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=42&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## lolobaby

My dresses arrived. Here's my little input to this post.























Thanks bebefuzz for the amazing sales info again!


----------



## NANI1972

lolo, Your so pretty! I love all the dresses on you, the lilac one is my fav! The black with the silver sequince is hawt!


----------



## bebefuzz

Gorgeous! I love the red and the bow dress. But, they all look gorgeous! And, you are welcome!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

they're all amazing on you!


----------



## Chidori

*lolo*, love the lilac dress ('cause that's the one I got! ha ha ) and the bow dress on you!

*dirtyaddiction*, you made a good choice keeping that dress. Looks great on you!

Yay! Can't wait to get mine too (which will probably take a while longer since it's coming by USPS ground allll the way to Canada..)


----------



## lolobaby

NANI1972 said:


> lolo, Your so pretty! I love all the dresses on you, the lilac one is my fav! The black with the silver sequince is hawt!



thank you for the sweet comments! I ve been MIA in this thread lol. I love the lilac as well, could dress up with heels and dress down with flats!


----------



## lolobaby

Chidori said:


> *lolo*, love the lilac dress ('cause that's the one I got! ha ha ) and the bow dress on you!
> 
> *dirtyaddiction*, you made a good choice keeping that dress. Looks great on you!
> 
> Yay! Can't wait to get mine too (which will probably take a while longer since it's coming by USPS ground allll the way to Canada..)



yay, we are dress twins! hahaha I love all of them as well, good for me and def. bad for my wallet!


----------



## lolobaby

dirtyaddiction said:


> they're all amazing on you!



thank you dirtyaddiction! you look so hot as well, and omg your display picture made me droolssssss


----------



## lolobaby

bebefuzz said:


> Gorgeous! I love the red and the bow dress. But, they all look gorgeous! And, you are welcome!



thanksss : ) their dresses are just tooo amazing! haha


----------



## rnsmelody

WOW I just stepped away from HL rehab.. and look what we got here! I love dresses you gals are posting up! It's a great sale & glad everyone got a chance to get everything they wanted.  Great finds ladies! Can't wait to see some more modeling pictures =)

*vhods* It should be possible to tighten up the fishtail at the bottom of the white dress but you have to be careful that it won't be tighten up too tight or you can't walk in the dress since its knee length. 

I had the armpit area of my essential v neck taken in about 1 inch on both sides. It worked but the material was too stretchy that she should have taken 2 inches in. Is dress tighten around the underbust? If it's loose then you will be able to take in a bit on the sides, but just remember the more you take in from the sides, the front v neck/cleavage area would open up more.  I personally love how the dress fits on the top, you can always save it for another special event which you don't need to alter an already perfect dress! It's a classic style & color that would never go out of style 

The crisscross banded purple/black dress is a well made dress that looks great. I can't wait to see you model it. I ended up getting the dress in a xs but I should have tried on the xxs. Since the xs dress gave me a little fishtail in the back =\

*lolobaby* I love the first 2 dresses!!! great choice =)


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Chidori said:


> *lolo*, love the lilac dress ('cause that's the one I got! ha ha ) and the bow dress on you!
> 
> *dirtyaddiction*, you made a good choice keeping that dress. Looks great on you!
> 
> Yay! Can't wait to get mine too (which will probably take a while longer since it's coming by USPS ground allll the way to Canada..)



thank youuuu!


----------



## saban

I finally caught up! *vhdos*, I personally love how it looks on you but can see your concern.  If it can't be altered, would it be possible to wear a triangle bra and use a low back attachment with the bra and add fashion tape to avoid side boob?

As for the bottom, if your tailor can bring it in a bit (say make the dress tapered more at the end) it might do away with the extra flutter at the bottom and lay closer to the skin.

*lolo* seeing you wear the lavender dress makes me wish I got it on the BG site when I had the chance.  Every dress you got was so pretty.

*nani* I'm so glad you got your dress! I was destined!

Congrats to everyone and all of their great hauls. And especially thanks to *bebe* for her HL blog keeping us at the forefront of the HL world.


----------



## lilflobowl

*lolo*, love the dresses on you, especially the second one! I got the red dress as well but it's going to take a long while to reach me. Hopefully it'll look as nice on me as it does on you!


----------



## bebefuzz

You ladies got away with not paying taxes too, right? So jealous.....


----------



## soleilbrun

lolo:  You make all those dresses look great. Congratulations on your haul.  How can you dress down a HL dress?  In my mind they are only for special events as they highlight all your curves.  You think it's possible to wear them as everyday dresses?  If so, can you post some ideas.  This could help me maximize the cost-wear ratio.


----------



## vhdos

rnsmelody said:


> WOW I just stepped away from HL rehab.. and look what we got here! I love dresses you gals are posting up! It's a great sale & glad everyone got a chance to get everything they wanted.  Great finds ladies! Can't wait to see some more modeling pictures =)
> 
> *vhods* It should be possible to tighten up the fishtail at the bottom of the white dress but you have to be careful that it won't be tighten up too tight or you can't walk in the dress since its knee length.
> 
> I had the armpit area of my essential v neck taken in about 1 inch on both sides. It worked but the material was too stretchy that she should have taken 2 inches in. Is dress tighten around the underbust? If it's loose then you will be able to take in a bit on the sides, but just remember the more you take in from the sides, the front v neck/cleavage area would open up more.  I personally love how the dress fits on the top, you can always save it for another special event which you don't need to alter an already perfect dress! It's a classic style & color that would never go out of style
> 
> The crisscross banded purple/black dress is a well made dress that looks great. I can't wait to see you model it. I ended up getting the dress in a xs but I should have tried on the xxs. Since the xs dress gave me a little fishtail in the back =\
> 
> *lolobaby* I love the first 2 dresses!!! great choice =)



Thanks!
I can't really save the dress for another event because it was purchased _for_ the event.  It's for a charity "white" event, so everyone has to wear white.  I'm kind of stuck where I'm at, so I'm just going to work with what I've got.  
I plan to take it in to my tailor and I think that there are a couple of options.  The shoulder straps in the back could be tightened slightly, the small side panels on the bust can be taken in very slightly, and I'm going to ask about sewing up the V-neck just a teeny-tiny bit. 
I might be able to alter a NuBra (by cutting it into the shape I need), which would offer me the nip coverage and just a tiny bit of support.
I'll post pics of the colorblock V dress when it arrives.  I can't wait!


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> lolo:  You make all those dresses look great. Congratulations on your haul.  How can you dress down a HL dress?  In my mind they are only for special events as they highlight all your curves.  You think it's possible to wear them as everyday dresses?  If so, can you post some ideas.  This could help me maximize the cost-wear ratio.



I saw pictures a while back of a HL worn with a motorcycle jacket, which really dressed it down.  
Other things that you can do:
wearing different jackets or blazers
wearing tights
wearing booties instead of heels


----------



## sarasmith3269

I just bought this dress.  I think that because it could be a daytime dress (meaning not red/white/black or sparkely) and with cap sleeves, I could wear this out during the day, especially during the summer.  I probably wouldnt wear it shopping or to run errands, but I can see myself wearing it to lunch or something.  I think if I really wanted to casual it up a bit, I could wear it with flats.


----------



## vhdos

Lovely dresses lolobaby  I love the bow dress.  I almost got that one myself.  The lilac is gorgeous on you too.


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies if you are wanting to score some more dresses from BG because they are less than NM ,the dresses on BG are not showing up in the sale section, you must do a google search of the title of the dress and spell out Bergdorf Goodman. Copy the description of what is on the NM site.

Example: chevre illusion dress Bergdorf Goodman

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...842946&010=T2H26&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T2H26

It is $390 less on BG! HTH someone! I just scored another dress doing this.


----------



## sarasmith3269

Another dress,* Nani*?!  congrats!


----------



## bebefuzz

nani, 

Thanks for sharing... That's so crazy!


----------



## NANI1972

Yes, I couldn't resist! I'm sure I won't be keeping all of them. I'm still waiting for my boutique scores.

Honestly how could I say no?


----------



## Amaryllix

*Lolo,* you look so hawt! Congratulations on your amazing steals! 

Congratulations, *Nani*! I love that dress, it's so cute :3 

Darn it, I'm not supposed to be looking at more HL! *eyes boxes she has at home*


----------



## Amaryllix

Also, here's a link to searching all of BG.com for Herve Leger. You'll have to do a lot of clicking to see what's available and/or what's on sale. 

http://www.google.com/search?source...r&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=3f8c1f6954acb9e1


----------



## vhdos

NANI1972 said:


> Yes, I couldn't resist! I'm sure I won't be keeping all of them. I'm still waiting for my boutique scores.
> 
> Honestly how could I say no?



Wow, Nani, another one!
You'll have to let me know how this one fits because I've never been a fan of the flared skirts on HLs.  I've never tried one on though.  It seems like a flared skirt would hang funny because of the weight of the material, but maybe that's not the case.
Can't wait to see pics of all of your dresses!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Free shipping for BG when you use code WELCOME.


----------



## NANI1972

vhdos said:


> Wow, Nani, another one!
> You'll have to let me know how this one fits because I've never been a fan of the flared skirts on HLs. I've never tried one on though. It seems like a flared skirt would hang funny because of the weight of the material, but maybe that's not the case.
> Can't wait to see pics of all of your dresses!!!


 
I was thinking about the issue of the material as well, but only one way to find out. Hopeing it looks good and not too short.


----------



## rnsmelody

*dirtyaddiction* Glad you decided to keep the 2nd dress! It looks fabulous on you =)


----------



## bebefuzz

I wonder how many dresses we all got collectively in the last 2 weeks.... lol.... or how much MONEY!!!


----------



## rnsmelody

Here is a picture of me in the front zip red cap sleeve dress that I got over the summer. I finally got a chance to wear this dress for my friend's birthday in Dec  Too bad the venue I was at, made the dress look muddy in some pictures. The only bad thing about front zip dress is that the zipper scrunches up when you're sitting down


----------



## Amaryllix

^ You look fabulous!!


----------



## bebefuzz

Love that front zip... it's one of my favs, and flattering in every way! I have it in xxs and xs! LOL


----------



## lilflobowl

everytime i see that dress i want it more & more but I can only get it if it's on the 70% discount since I bought 2 dresses & 1 skirt during the sale! 

(if anyone sees or hears about it in XS at 70% sale please PM me!!)


----------



## bebefuzz

That red front zip style dress is a Herve Leger exclusive (only sold at Herve Leger locations) and Herve Leger boutique sales are over. I was only able to get this dress in xs at 40% off, and I felt lucky even scoring it at that price at the time. That style was pretty limited as is during the sale. 

Either way, please let us know if you are able to score one at 70% off!!!


----------



## sarasmith3269

rnsmelody said:


> Here is a picture of me in the front zip red cap sleeve dress that I got over the summer. I finally got a chance to wear this dress for my friend's birthday in Dec  Too bad the venue I was at, made the dress look muddy in some pictures. The only bad thing about front zip dress is that the zipper scrunches up when you're sitting down


 
LOVE this dress!


----------



## NANI1972

rnsmelody- You look gorgeous! Love the CLs with your HL!


----------



## hellokitty99

everyone looks great in their dresses!  my black strapless dress has arrived but i'm so bummed out about it.  I was so excited to try it on but I think its a little small for me or there's something wrong with the dress because the zipper came off. :cry:  it came off one side of the dress and then when I tried to fix it, the entire zipper head came off.  I tried to put it back one but it looks like theres no opening to put it on.  does anyone have an advice on what i can do?  is this fixable or do i need to replace the entire zipper?  also has anyone replaced the zipper before and how much would that usually cost?


----------



## bebefuzz

You bought it from Herve Leger San Fran right? I would just call them FIRST before you attempt to play with the dress and let them know the issue with the zipper. 
These dresses are made to last... and the zippers are meant to handle some serious stretch, so it sounds like a defected dress MAY have been sent on accident. 
I mean since you bought from Herve Leger boutique, they may be able to do a return and refund... 

You can try to fix it but it doesn't fit anyway, right?


----------



## hellokitty99

^ actually this is one i bought pre-owned. i purchased it before i knew about the 70% off sales. i tried the dress on twice. the first time, it was tight, but i thought that's how HL is supposed to be. then the 2nd time i tried it on, the zipper seemed kind of hard to zip/unzip like it wasn't very fluid (this is before i actually put the dress on). when i tried to zip it up, i didn't pull that hard but it just came off through the bottom. i expected HL dresses to be of good quality so do you think the authenticity may be an issue?


----------



## bebefuzz

I've never had this issue... You can either post pictures on the authenticate apparel thread, and I'll authenticate it for you... you can message me or contact me thru my blog... 

I don't want to draw to any conclusions... but this is a very unusual for a HL to break like that. I would be suspicious if the zipper was already messed up OR it may be a fake... 
But, fakes usually aren't even like that... 

Did you compare the zipper to your other Herve Leger zippers? I thought there wasn't a spot for the Herve Leger to slip off the bottom? Like the zipper bottom is sewn into the dress.... 

Either way, that totally sucks!


----------



## soleilbrun

Amaryllix said:


> Also, here's a link to searching all of BG.com for Herve Leger. You'll have to do a lot of clicking to see what's available and/or what's on sale.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?source...r&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=3f8c1f6954acb9e1


 
I am kicking myself for missing all those gorgeous dresses at unbelievable prices!


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> I saw pictures a while back of a HL worn with a motorcycle jacket, which really dressed it down.
> Other things that you can do:
> wearing different jackets or blazers
> wearing tights
> wearing booties instead of heels


 
Thanks for the ideas.  I will try to re-adjust my thoughts about when, where and how I can wear my HL.


----------



## happiegluckie

sarasmith3269 said:


> LOVE this dress!



*sarasmith3269* I PM'd you. Just wanted to make sure you got it!


----------



## jeNYC

hey ladies, can anyone recommend a tailor that has worked with HL dresses in NYC pleaseeeeee?  Thanks!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

rnsmelody said:


> *dirtyaddiction* Glad you decided to keep the 2nd dress! It looks fabulous on you =)



thank you!!!


----------



## xlovely

Does anyone know if anymore of the bow back dress lolobaby gorgeously modeled is still available anywhere? In an xxs or xs  I'm obsessed! 

Since the 70% off F&F was the past weekend, so are the sale prices back to now 40-60% off?


----------



## jeNYC

Ladies, I have never gotten anything tailored. How does the tailor know how much fabric to take off? Do you put the dress on in the store and they will measure it? Or you have to tell them exactly how much you want to take off? Thanks!


----------



## lilflobowl

*jeNYC*, you wear the dress & ask them to take in wherever you feel it could be comfortably tighter!


----------



## xoxoCat

xlovely said:


> Does anyone know if anymore of the bow back dress lolobaby gorgeously modeled is still available anywhere? In an xxs or xs  I'm obsessed!
> 
> Since the 70% off F&F was the past weekend, so are the sale prices back to now 40-60% off?



I want to know if there are any continuing sales too!

Cat


----------



## jeNYC

lilflobowl said:


> *jeNYC*, you wear the dress & ask them to take in wherever you feel it could be comfortably tighter!


 
*lilflo*, forgive me  but do you mean you put the dress on in the tailor shop or you already have the dress on before going to the shop?


----------



## bebefuzz

The bow dress that lolobaby got was the only one left at HL atl. I asked.  

I know that all the remaining sale dresses at the Herve Leger boutiques have been sent to warehouse. So, they're not even available for sale anymore. I think some of them may eventually end up at hautelook, ideeli, outnet, etc at a 40-60% off.... 
That's my guess...


----------



## saban

jeNYC said:


> *lilflo*, forgive me  but do you mean you put the dress on in the tailor shop or you already have the dress on before going to the shop?



you can bring the dress in and they have a changing area so you don't have to walk to the shop with it on.  Also good to bring a pair of shoes that you most likely will wear with the dress so you can get a better picture of how everything will look.

That is my experience when going to a tailor. HTH

eta:
sorry I hijacked the question from lilflo.


----------



## saban

looking around with google search I found:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod58310075&parentId=

must have been a return

I tried to make it a link but it doesn't work

bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod58310075&parentId=


----------



## lolobaby

xlovely said:


> Does anyone know if anymore of the bow back dress lolobaby gorgeously modeled is still available anywhere? In an xxs or xs  I'm obsessed!
> 
> Since the 70% off F&F was the past weekend, so are the sale prices back to now 40-60% off?



Try calling reece from the Troy store. I rmb he had one in XS then, but I end up getting it from atlanta! So if you still want it try to call him!


----------



## lolobaby

bebefuzz said:


> You ladies got away with not paying taxes too, right? So jealous.....



nono i actaully did pay some taxxx. But well with the savings, IT'S OKAY! LOL


----------



## Chidori

lolobaby said:


> nono i actaully did pay some taxxx. But well with the savings, IT'S OKAY! LOL



Me too... although I really shouldn't have been charged taxes since it's being shipped to Canada.  I think I might have to call them to have that corrected, but not sure how that is going to work.  Any advice on that?


----------



## lolobaby

jeNYC said:


> hey ladies, can anyone recommend a tailor that has worked with HL dresses in NYC pleaseeeeee?  Thanks!



hey jenyc, not sure if this is helpful, i had my scoop dress altered once but since there's no herve leger in Chicago. I absolutely have no idea where to get it done. What I do is call my local BCBG boutique and told them the situation. They told me their "PREFERRED" tailor in my area and I have my dress altered!


----------



## xlovely

Thank you lolobaby! I sent you a PM


----------



## lolobaby

xlovely said:


> Thank you lolobaby! I sent you a PM



replied!!!


----------



## xoxoCat

bebefuzz said:


> The bow dress that lolobaby got was the only one left at HL atl. I asked.
> 
> I know that all the remaining sale dresses at the Herve Leger boutiques have been sent to warehouse. So, they're not even available for sale anymore. I think some of them may eventually end up at hautelook, ideeli, outnet, etc at a 40-60% off....
> That's my guess...



Thanks for the info!!

Cat


----------



## lilflobowl

just wear it when you're in the tailor shop  no need to wear it before going!

*saban*, no worries!


jeNYC said:


> *lilflo*, forgive me  but do you mean you put the dress on in the tailor shop or you already have the dress on before going to the shop?


----------



## soleilbrun

xlovely said:


> Does anyone know if anymore of the bow back dress lolobaby gorgeously modeled is still available anywhere? In an xxs or xs  I'm obsessed!
> 
> Since the 70% off F&F was the past weekend, so are the sale prices back to now 40-60% off?



I am officially :banned: from shopping. No shoes, clothes, bags, nothing! If you see me poking around wanting to buy something, please firmly tell me *no* 

xlovely: I read your little note.... from a friend to a friend, this is a firm no.  On the otherhand I know I'd buy if it was  70% off.


----------



## jeNYC

Thank you very much *lolobaby, saban and lilflo*


----------



## 2ckwt1

Hi,

I live in Toronto, Canada and picked up 2 amazing HL dresses in the US this weekend

I need them shorten (approx 1 band), does anyone know a good tailor for HL in Toronto.

Also, for people that have had them shorten, do you usually do it exactly on the band, or like mid-band....I want to know if it looks weird if I only shorten it for 1/2 a band.

Thanks,


----------



## lilflobowl

Sorry I can't answer your question about reputable tailors but perhaps you could check with the Canadian stockists for HL to whom they would recommend in Toronto?

Also, girls usually alter the dress by a whole band. Typically the bands get thicker closer towards the hemline so if you were to cut it half-way it may look a little bit awkward. Plus not to mention the workmanship of the tailor to be able to emulate the effect of the hemline would be quite tested I feel.



2ckwt1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Toronto, Canada and picked up 2 amazing HL dresses in the US this weekend
> 
> I need them shorten (approx 1 band), does anyone know a good tailor for HL in Toronto.
> 
> Also, for people that have had them shorten, do you usually do it exactly on the band, or like mid-band....I want to know if it looks weird if I only shorten it for 1/2 a band.
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## hellokitty99

I spoke to a store and they said that today's the last day they'll have the sale dresses, so if anyone is still looking for anything, you can probably call them and ask if they can honor the 70% price.


----------



## lilflobowl

*hellokitty*, which store did you speak with?


----------



## lolobaby

hellokitty99 said:


> I spoke to a store and they said that today's the last day they'll have the sale dresses, so if anyone is still looking for anything, you can probably call them and ask if they can honor the 70% price.



which store did you call hello kitty? I want more herve dresses lol.


----------



## hellokitty99

i spoke with the troy store. their SA's are very nice and was able to provide me with some pictures of what's still left. 

the black dress is an XS
black skirt is XXS
multicolored skirt is XS
white painted skirt is S


----------



## lilflobowl

this dress is available at Troy in an S:
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10801244&cp=4213684.3615756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## bebefuzz

Holy cow! I thought they were all done!!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## hellokitty99

forgot to mention that this white dress is also available.

the bcbg website seems to have updated some stock and sale prices too.  all in size small.

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## bebefuzz

That pink dress is not that flattering... It made me look like I had pudge on my waist because of that stupid line in the middle and I'm pretty skinny. This dress does the same kind of thing... and I happen to have a pic of it. yeck... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Do they have any more dresses or is that the only selection left???


----------



## lilflobowl

oh wow, that is quite unflattering, compared to your other HLs. Afraid that's all they had left for the sale! At least for Troy..


----------



## bebefuzz

LOL... Yea... I don't know who came up with that mid torso line thing... but every time I see that now on a dress, I know to STAY AWAY! worst idea ever... at least on me! LOL!


----------



## Cyndee

Ladies, be careful if you are dealing with Reese at the Troy store. I am having a terrible problem with him that has been going on for over a month now. I have had to go above his head and get upper management involved. It's still not resolved and at this point, I'm out $500 and don't have a dress to show for it. :cry:
If you must deal with that store, then please ask for Jamie, the manager.


----------



## hellokitty99

^ oh no Cyndee, i'm sorry to hear that. im currently dealing with Jamie and she seems to be fairly nice. i hope everything works out for you.

ladies, i have a question about the troy store. were any of you not charged tax for charge sends purchased from troy if you didnt have an herve leger store in your state and who did you talk to? when i asked about the policy, they said that it was revised and there is now tax everywhere but other stores have told me differently.

i can't seem to decide whether i should purchase this dress or not.. since i always spent so much on the sale. what do you guys think? i think it comes out to around $450 after everything. im desperately looking for modeling or stock pictures of it but can't seem to find any.


----------



## lolobaby

hellokitty99 said:


> ^ oh no Cyndee, i'm sorry to hear that. im currently dealing with Jamie and she seems to be fairly nice. i hope everything works out for you.
> 
> ladies, i have a question about the troy store. were any of you not charged tax for charge sends purchased from troy if you didnt have an herve leger store in your state and who did you talk to? when i asked about the policy, they said that it was revised and there is now tax everywhere but other stores have told me differently.



I was being charged when I ordered from the atlanta store. The tax rate is based on their state instead of where I am living tho.


----------



## vhdos

2ckwt1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Toronto, Canada and picked up 2 amazing HL dresses in the US this weekend
> 
> I need them shorten (approx 1 band), does anyone know a good tailor for HL in Toronto.
> 
> Also, for people that have had them shorten, do you usually do it exactly on the band, or like mid-band....I want to know if it looks weird if I only shorten it for 1/2 a band.
> 
> Thanks,



I have read that some of the dresses can not be shortened unless it is done by someone who is an expert.  Some of the dresses are faux-banded, meaning that they are not separate bands, it is all one piece of material folded to _look_ like bands.  You can easily tell if a dress is faux-banded or banded by separating the bands with your fingers.  The "fold" on a faux-banded dress will pull open with your fingers.  If you cut the material on a faux-banded dress (or in the middle of a regular banded dress) you run the risk of having the material unravel.  I have heard that some ladies have had luck shortening faux banded dresses by going through HL.


----------



## lolobaby

Cyndee said:


> Ladies, be careful if you are dealing with Reese at the Troy store. I am having a terrible problem with him that has been going on for over a month now. I have had to go above his head and get upper management involved. It's still not resolved and at this point, I'm out $500 and don't have a dress to show for it. :cry:
> If you must deal with that store, then please ask for Jamie, the manager.



Cyndee, I feel for you. I hope everything will be resolved asap.
I called him before and he sounded lvery sweet. I was requesting some dresses in my size and he sent me pictures promptly. I didn't end up getting anything from him since his "price tag" seems a lil bit strange. I got the bow dress for $285 via the atlanta store but Reece told me it's 6hundred-ish in his store. 
Just my lil input, I am neutral as I have never purchased anything from him before: )


----------



## bebefuzz

hellokitty, 

I have a picture of my modeling that dress in one my old posts... (for my xs, xxs Herve Leger lovers post) but it's in green... but same style. 
Hope that helps!

Imo, it's a pretty dress, but on a scale of 1-10 for Herve Leger. It's probably at 6, slightly better than average Herve, IMO. 1 being least favorite of Herve Leger creations and 10 being like grab for if the house is on fire... lol


----------



## bebefuzz

Omg, Cyndee... that's crazy! sounds like you may need to get your credit card company involved. poor girl...


----------



## hellokitty99

^ thanks bebefuzz. i found it  on your post it looks like its around the same length as the scoop neck. would you say that's about right? do you know if the dress is from fall 2010?  since my bust is pretty small, i was worried that it wouldn't really fill the top. i think part of me wants to get it because the sale is almost over, but i know that's not a good way to buy things lol.


----------



## bebefuzz

hellokitty, 

It's a wee bit shorter than the tank essential, but not much.  Not sure what season.... but don't think it's fall 2010... but not sure... 

Being as I own so many Herve Legers (all of which, I LOVE), it's much better to wait if it's not they style you want imo. 
IMO, it's also way better to spend an extra $400 for a dress that I LOVE LOVE than settle for any Herve for cheap! 2 mediocre Herve Legers still are not as good as one FANTASTIC Herve. 

Besides, if you send me a photo (according to my blog), I send you the sale email come sometime July!


----------



## NANI1972

I found a dress at the SF boutique but they are telling me that they are only 60% off now. Is it still 70% off at other boutiques? I really want it but only for 70% off. grrr


----------



## hellokitty99

thanks for the advice *bebefuzz,* im leaning towards passing on this one. i guess i kind of feel a little bad for not buying it since the SA was so helpful and offered to locate it for me.  i definitely plan on sending you a pic after i receive my dresses! also i took pictures of that black strapless dress with the broken zipper. can i send them to you through your blog? i kind of fixed it (found out how to get the zipperhead on there) but there's a good chance that it'll come off again if i zip it down to the bottom since there's nothing sewn there to hold it in its place.

*nani*, the troy boutique said they'll still honor the 70% off.

if anyone else is interested in that white dress, she said that there's one left in XS in the company.


----------



## NANI1972

^ Thanks, I'll see if SF will too.


----------



## Amaryllix

I just e-mailed my SA at the Century City store to see what's left. I wish I had time to call.  

I'm also thinking about pulling the trigger for that Raspberry HL in a size small on eBay.. although that might be a stretch (Ha!) for me. I've asked the seller for even more pictures (she's only sent me one) but so far it looks good.


----------



## bebefuzz

hellokitty, sure you can send it thru my blog. Just make sure to take photos of tags just in case i'm not familiar with the style. 

what the H? A bunch of Herve Leger boutiques told me they were all going to be warehoused to the West Coast somewhere after the 70% off sale... so confused!! 

Anyway, I feel bad if I misinformed anybody but I thought they had all gone to some dark building somewhere by now...


----------



## Amaryllix

^ My SA (In her initial e-mail) said the sale ended the 29th, as well, but maybe some stores felt like extending it? *shrug* 

Oh really, to the West Coast? They can store them in my closet, I won't mind.


----------



## hellokitty99

^ i was told that they're going to the warehouse tomorrow.


----------



## Amaryllix

Drat, I might have to call then. I'm not even sure if my store responds to e-mails, lol!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

vhdos said:


> I have read that some of the dresses can not be shortened unless it is done by someone who is an expert.  Some of the dresses are faux-banded, meaning that they are not separate bands, it is all one piece of material folded to _look_ like bands.  You can easily tell if a dress is faux-banded or banded by separating the bands with your fingers.  The "fold" on a faux-banded dress will pull open with your fingers.  If you cut the material on a faux-banded dress (or in the middle of a regular banded dress) you run the risk of having the material unravel.  I have heard that some ladies have had luck shortening faux banded dresses by going through HL.



Wait...I'm sorry, could you explain this again? I don't see a fold on my dress, does that mean it isn't faux banded? I'm hoping to hem mine!


----------



## NANI1972

Ladies I was able to get a dress for 70% off at SF. Just thought I would let you know.

I got this!


----------



## Lyn2005

I'm so excited that so many of us were able to score HL dresses recently 

I'm still waiting on my scoop neck navy dress to arrive to Canada. If anyone sees a great deal on a M dress, please post and let me know (just starting my collection, can always add more....). This is such a crazy addiction, lol!


----------



## vhdos

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Wait...I'm sorry, could you explain this again? I don't see a fold on my dress, does that mean it isn't faux banded? I'm hoping to hem mine!



There are two types of bandage dresses: banded and faux-banded.  The banded dresses are actually individual bands that are sewn together.  Alterations on these dresses are fairly easy because entire bands can be removed from the bottom hem without compromising the integrity of the dress.  The faux-banded dresses are actually one piece of material that has deep folds in it to look like separate bands of material.  A faux-banded dress would have to be cut and you run the risk of the material unraveling.  If you go in the previous HL thread, post #4609 by *rnsmelody* has pictures of banded vs. faux-banded.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Thank you!!     

Mine's faux-banded...darn. Oh well, it doesn't really need to be hemmed. I still love it.


----------



## Cyndee

bebefuzz said:


> Omg, Cyndee... that's crazy! sounds like you may need to get your credit card company involved. poor girl...



Thanks bebe and everyone else as well.  At this point, nobody knows where my dress is.  It seems that has just vanished.  I purchased it New Year's Day in person and left it behind to be altered.  It was supposed to be sent to me by courier within a few days.  I felt comfortable in doing so as the SA was very helpful and seemed entirely professional.  Well, one excuse led to another and before long, a month had gone by without my dress arriving.  I finally got the manager involved and she had no idea as to the entire situation.  She was absolutely stunned when I told her what was going on.  The SA has been 'severely disciplined' over this as I have been told but still, I don't have the dress.  The SA claims to have finally sent it over a week ago now by USPS and I have since learned that it was without either delivery confirmation, signature or tracking!  Can you believe it?!  It was apparently supposed to arrive within 3-4 days.    I have agreed to allow until Friday to see if it shows up but if I don't have it by then, the manager has agreed to provide me with a refund.  She has been very understanding, co-operative and responsive so that is why I have agreed to let it to wait until Friday in hope that it will still show up. 

Anyway, I have also ordered a couple of dresses from the Atlanta store and I just pray that I don't run into the same trouble.  I'm going to call them tomorrow to check on the shipping as it's been a week now and they haven't arrived yet.  I figure that it may have taken them a day or two though to get them out as they were terribly busy last week.  I'm anxiously waiting to hear when chidori's dresses arrive as we both ordered from the same store on the same day and live in the same general area of Canada.


----------



## Lyn2005

Cyndee, I also ordered a dress from the Atlanta store and am in Canada (way over in Vancouver though). I was provided with a tracking number, but when I enter it into the website, it shows as "wrong number" or "does not exist". I didn't think too much into it, as I suppose with the snowstorm situation, it may be delayed. However, now I'm slightly worried. Please keep us updated on the situation.

I will also post when my dress arrives


----------



## Bri 333

Anyone know if the SCP boutique has any sale dresses left?


----------



## Chidori

*Cyndee*.. that really sucks ;( I'll def post when I do receive mine.



Lyn2005 said:


> Cyndee, I also ordered a dress from the Atlanta store and am in Canada (way over in Vancouver though). I was provided with a tracking number, but when I enter it into the website, it shows as "wrong number" or "does not exist". I didn't think too much into it, as I suppose with the snowstorm situation, it may be delayed. However, now I'm slightly worried. Please keep us updated on the situation.
> 
> I will also post when my dress arrives



Hmm, they never provided me with a tracking number ;/ but then again I never asked either, and all our communication was over the phone (although I *did* provide my email for pics to be emailed to me).  I'm hoping that won't be a problem.

I think that usually when it says "doesn't exist" it's because there's a delay in their system.. from my experience, it always takes a while after issuing the tracking number for it to actually show up.


----------



## Cyndee

Thanks Lyn and Chi! I'm praying there won't be any issues with the Atl store for any of us.


----------



## Lyn2005

Cyndee and Chidori, I'm so glad to meet some other Canadians who ordered the ATL store too 

I'm sure that the HL dresses will arrive, and it's nothing to worry about. Bebefuzz has had such good experiences with the ATL store staff. Will be posting when it arrives (or any updates on system).

Chidori, I also ordered over the phone. I only provided them an email so they could confirm or email me if there is a problem, because phone fees are $$$ from Canada. I don't think it should be a problem, and your dress is probably on its way to you too


----------



## bebefuzz

Cyndee, it sounds like worst case scenario, u get ur money back which is good! 
I am sure the shipping should b ok! Don't worry gals.

I went to the store today to verify sale prices. It is 40-60%... will NOT do 70


----------



## xlovely

I know I'm banned, but I desperately need a dress for my uni graduation that is coming up in June (I'm graduating with magna cum laude so I feel I should wear smth special . I'll be wearing it under a white graduation robe and for photos. Do you ladies think this one is ok for that?







ETA: I think it's this one: http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4483299&cp=3370525&page=4&parentPage=family
but it looks rather long on the model, the SA told me it is quite short though, I am 5'2 and an xs  input please? I must act fast! TIA


----------



## lilflobowl

I would prefer a lighter colour for graduation since it's supposed to be a happy event, but style wise it's quite nice!


----------



## Bri 333

I'm looking to get my first Herve Leger dress. Does anyone have the Black Signature Essential Dress, the Strapless Signature Essential Dress, the Crisscross Front Bandage Dress, or the Tank Bandage Dress? What do you guys think of those? Let me know if you need to see pics of them. Or if you have any other suggestions for a first dress. I have a hourglass figure similar to Kim K (without the beautiful boobs unfortunately) so am nervous about picking something. Wanted to check with the experts here


----------



## lilflobowl

*Bri*, I think the Tank bandage dress in black is a great choice, even though I don't personally own one. The versatility of it would see you through many occasions!


----------



## bebefuzz

Xlovely,
Congrats!
That one is slightly longer than my red front zip. I don't think that is so short. I mean based on how tall u are, it will still be few inches above your knee, but should be fine. oh, the back is really low on this one....


----------



## vhdos

Bri 333 said:


> I'm looking to get my first Herve Leger dress. Does anyone have the Black Signature Essential Dress, the Strapless Signature Essential Dress, the Crisscross Front Bandage Dress, or the Tank Bandage Dress? What do you guys think of those? Let me know if you need to see pics of them. Or if you have any other suggestions for a first dress. I have a hourglass figure similar to Kim K (without the beautiful boobs unfortunately) so am nervous about picking something. Wanted to check with the experts here



I have the Black Signature Essential Dress.  No pictures.  I got it for Christmas and have barely even had a chance to try it on. 
I also have the Essential Tank Dress.  It was my first HL and I love it.  Is this the one that you were referring to:


----------



## xlovely

lilflobowl said:


> I would prefer a lighter colour for graduation since it's supposed to be a happy event, but style wise it's quite nice!



Hmm that's true, I look horrible in light colors though :/ Thanks for your input!



bebefuzz said:


> Xlovely,
> Congrats!
> That one is slightly longer than my red front zip. I don't think that is so short. I mean based on how tall u are, it will still be few inches above your knee, but should be fine. oh, the back is really low on this one....



I'm only 5'2, have you tried this one on? I am xxs in HL, and there's only an xs for this, does it run small/TTS/big? Your blog is incredibly fun & helpful btw!


----------



## bebefuzz

I've tried them all on... lol! I am VERY thorough when it comes to purchasing. When I buy, I make sure it's my FAVORITES in the store.

It was a very nice edgy dress, more because of its pattern than it's length. I actually like the length, like a conservative mini length on me 5'5". But, the back is kinda low. 

It runs tts. good luck


----------



## bebefuzz

xlovely, is it for 40,60, or 70% off? Because ATL boutique told me that 70% was not allowed... PERIOD


----------



## hellokitty99

hey guys, just received a list of the remaining dresses on sale at the SF store. they're currently 40-60% off now and will be gone by next week. pm me if you're interested in seeing what they have left with the prices and sizes.


----------



## Belladiva79

are all the 70% off dresses gone??


----------



## Lyn2005

Just wanted to post that my HL dress from the Atlanta store arrived today to Vancouver safe and sound!!! I'm super happy with it, and can't wait to wear it out. Thanks to everyone who made it happen!


----------



## Chidori

Lyn2005 said:


> Just wanted to post that my HL dress from the Atlanta store arrived today to Vancouver safe and sound!!! I'm super happy with it, and can't wait to wear it out. Thanks to everyone who made it happen!



Ohhhh congrats! Hey, did you have to pay much for customs/duties?  I'm so scared I'll have to pay an additional 30+% on that...

You'll post modelling pics, right right?


----------



## Lyn2005

Thank you HelloKitty99! My TPF inbox is currently full, but I did receive the email and am deciding if I want to take the plunge to get more HL. Thanks again! 

Chidori, I did have to pay customs. My dress was $219, and I had to pay $34 CDN for duties and customs. They charged me $10 for shipping and I had to pay the sales tax as well (even though we don't have a HL store in Vancouver). 

It's still a great deal compared to Holt Renfrew! I went there last weekend and browsed the HL dresses. They had only around 10 available (in random sizes) and they were all full retail priced, the SA said that "Herve Leger NEVER goes on sale". Ooooooookay, I am now officially stalking the US stores for any future HL fix


----------



## Amaryllix

Thank you so much for the list, *HelloKitty*!


----------



## hellokitty99

You're welcome ladies. Glad to be able to help!


----------



## vhdos

Does anyone have any pics they could share of HLs worn with jackets?  Thanks!


----------



## sharonephone

I'll be returning a HL Scoop Neck dress in Dragonfly (Dark Green), size M tomorrow. It retailed for $730; I paid $289. PM me if you want information.


----------



## xoxoCat

Lyn2005 said:


> Thank you HelloKitty99! My TPF inbox is currently full, but I did receive the email and am deciding if I want to take the plunge to get more HL. Thanks again!
> 
> Chidori, I did have to pay customs. My dress was $219, and I had to pay $34 CDN for duties and customs. They charged me $10 for shipping and I had to pay the sales tax as well (even though we don't have a HL store in Vancouver).
> 
> It's still a great deal compared to Holt Renfrew! I went there last weekend and browsed the HL dresses. They had only around 10 available (in random sizes) and they were all full retail priced, the SA said that "Herve Leger NEVER goes on sale". Ooooooookay, I am now officially stalking the US stores for any future HL fix



34???? THAT'S IT?? Every time I tried ordering from the Outnet, they charged ridiculously high duties, a reason why I'm hesitant to order from the States. But thanks for your information! I'll definitely be calling them soon and asking about the next sale. 

And yes, the Herve Leger's at Holt's don't go on sale. I bought mine at retail. *sigh*


----------



## Nhu Nhu

vhdos said:


> Does anyone have any pics they could share of HLs worn with jackets?  Thanks!



Hi *Vhdos*!  Last time, I wore my HL dress with an aviator jacket and really like the look.  Here is a screen shot of it from my video blog:







If you'd like more pictures, feel free to visit my video blog: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0TmbJv8InE


----------



## bebefuzz

nhu nhu,

You look wonderful! We are dress twins for the purple Herve Leger; Have that one! Really like how you put black hosiery with it, toned it down a bit with all the leg!


----------



## bebefuzz

There is an event at ATL boutique next Thursday from 5-8! They will be having cocktails. It's a good time to check out the store.


----------



## NANI1972

Flare bandage skirt in Sunburst $375 Sz 4-6

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294956815%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## vhdos

Nhu Nhu said:


> Hi *Vhdos*!  Last time, I wore my HL dress with an aviator jacket and really like the look.  Here is a screen shot of it from my video blog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like more pictures, feel free to visit my video blog: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0TmbJv8InE



Thanks for sharing
Anyone else have pics of HLs with jackets?


----------



## Amaryllix

*Missty4* has great pictures of her in an HL + Bal moto jacket. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-part-deux-446245-323.html#post17725819


----------



## Amaryllix

I am returning this dress in a size L to NM tomorrow (thru in-store returns, it will have to be posted back up on the website): 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod116210062&ecid=NMALRoGj7akNVsTg

Please PM me if you want more info. My S/A at the boutique said it ran small, but it seems that I may actually be somewhere in between a S and a M, and should have gone with a M. It's a gorgy dress, but just doesn't fit me right.


----------



## hellokitty99

here's an awesome deal on the open back black dress in large.  i'd totally get it if they had my size.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/bag/addto.ognc


----------



## NANI1972

Sooooo I have decide to be brave and post pics of mysel f in my new HL dresses because I am so excited as these are my first purchased into the HL line. I must say they are quite addicting. Ummm please excuse, well my plumpness in the process of getting some weight off that I gained last year.

This is the first one I purchased. A great deal from NM.










This one is from the Atlanta boutique. Thank you *bebefuzz* for the SA info and thank you *lolobaby* for the intel that they had this dress! I  it!


----------



## hellokitty99

not sure why the link for the dress isn't working, but it works if you search "Hervé Léger Open Back Bandage Dress" on bloomingdales site.  revolve has this dress in M, they may be able to price match it.  the price is around 60% off.

btw, looking great *nani*!  those dresses fit really well!


----------



## NANI1972

These next two I need some opinions on: Both are great but I don't want to keep both as they are similar in color and scheme. Which one should I keep? I am leaning toward the square neck flutter dress because it is different and the flowing skirt is nice for Spring/Summer. But the strapless one is nice too. But I already have the two other longer dresses.


----------



## nexisfan

OMG Nani, you look AWESOME in all!! Don't send any back, I love the flared dress, but also, that strapless is perfecto. Keep 'em all!!


And OOOOOMG i wish that black dress at bloomies was an M instead of L.   I'm dying for that! Just in red. :/ I can get it, but for $500 total... worth it? :/ I'm nerve-nerve!! Go for it? What's another $500 debt when I'm already in for $120k, right?!?! I just wish I could try it on before I buy it. UGH!


----------



## xoxoCat

Nani, if you had to, I'd give back the strapless and keep the flare! 
Both look great. 
Cat.


----------



## hellokitty99

Nani, between the two i think you should keep the flared dress.  Both look good though!



nexisfan said:


> OMG Nani, you look AWESOME in all!! Don't send any back, I love the flared dress, but also, that strapless is perfecto. Keep 'em all!!
> 
> 
> And OOOOOMG i wish that black dress at bloomies was an M instead of L.   I'm dying for that! Just in red. :/ I can get it, but for $500 total... worth it? :/ I'm nerve-nerve!! Go for it? What's another $500 debt when I'm already in for $120k, right?!?! I just wish I could try it on before I buy it. UGH!



i don't think revolve clothing has tax and it's free shipping, so the M will be $441 if they pricematch.  they also have free return shipping so you can return it if it doesnt fit.  if you get the large from bloomies, they have a 10% code for subscribing to their e-mails.  i wish they had red too


----------



## bebefuzz

Nani, omg... I Love the first two, ESP the black one from atl!! Looks gorgeous!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

xoxoCat said:


> Nani, if you had to, I'd give back the strapless and keep the flare!
> Both look great.
> Cat.



+1 keep the flared!


----------



## lilflobowl

*NANI*, I think you look great in all the dresses. Having said that I actually prefer the strapless on you compared to the flare; there's something about the flare that comes across as being very young & casual that just doesn't seem quite HL.


----------



## lilflobowl

Having a dilemma now ladies! Am wondering if I should buy one more dress before they get shipped to the warehouse... how how how?


----------



## saban

NANI I love all the dresses on you!  If you must return one then I say return the strapless.  True the flared dress isn't classic Herve, but there's just something about it when you wear it.  Cute, unique yet still sexy.

That's just me though, look at both pictures side by side and see which one you look at first.  That's how I decide between two things.

I have that open back dress in my cart right now.  Dare I get it?  I would prefer a medium since I intend to lose some weight but then again I remember Kenneth from SF saying that it 's always good to have a smaller size and a larger size if you fall in between so that when your weight fluctuates you still have a dress to wear......


----------



## xlovely

*lilflobowl*- I just got the navy dress I posted a page or two back in xs today at the SF store for the 70% off  I had it sent to me. I think the SF store still has the strappy red dress that lolobaby modeled on pg 1 or 2 in the smaller sizes. My local store has really limited sale items (Century City) but the SA's are very sweet and will look for you, either Emma or Lindsey.


----------



## xlovely

Nani- I'm going against the crowd to say keep the strapless one! It is so flattering on you!


----------



## lilflobowl

Did they honour the 70% discount?!!??!
I bought the red dress from a different HL boutique already; I'm actually wondering whether or not to get the lilac dress that some of the girls have posted modelling pictures of, or whether to get this other dress that I've attached the image of. If they'll honour the 70% I might even consider the printed one...



xlovely said:


> *lilflobowl*- I just got the navy dress I posted a page or two back in xs today at the SF store for the 70% off  I had it sent to me. I think the SF store still has the strappy red dress that lolobaby modeled on pg 1 or 2 in the smaller sizes. My local store has really limited sale items (Century City) but the SA's are very sweet and will look for you, either Emma or Lindsey.


----------



## lilflobowl

which open back dress are you referring to? If you fall between sizes & have intention to lose weight I would get the smaller size.



saban said:


> NANI I love all the dresses on you!  If you must return one then I say return the strapless.  True the flared dress isn't classic Herve, but there's just something about it when you wear it.  Cute, unique yet still sexy.
> 
> That's just me though, look at both pictures side by side and see which one you look at first.  That's how I decide between two things.
> 
> I have that open back dress in my cart right now.  Dare I get it?  I would prefer a medium since I intend to lose some weight but then again I remember Kenneth from SF saying that it 's always good to have a smaller size and a larger size if you fall in between so that when your weight fluctuates you still have a dress to wear......


----------



## olialm1

Nani the black one is my favorite one hands down!


----------



## xlovely

lilflobowl said:


> Did they honour the 70% discount?!!??!
> I bought the red dress from a different HL boutique already; I'm actually wondering whether or not to get the lilac dress that some of the girls have posted modelling pictures of, or whether to get this other dress that I've attached the image of. If they'll honour the 70% I might even consider the printed one...



Yes they did, I called on Tuesday or Wednesday night and they told me the 70% sale was extended, and put the dress on hold for me until I finally decided to buy it today. It was final sale so I wanted to make sure I really liked it. I'm pretty sure they're not doing the 70% off for everyone though, not sure why they agreed to it for me..
Are you considering the lilac cap sleeve dress? That one is amazingly gorgeous! I love the purple cross front dress you posted too


----------



## Amaryllix

So... is the extension of the sale over? I was thinking of popping in tomorrow to Century City. 

Nani, you look fantastic in ALL of the dresses!! I love the strapless the best, myself.


----------



## xlovely

I was just in the Century City HL earlier tonight, the 70% is over but they have a tiny rack of 40-60% off hidden in the dressing room area. The SA at the CC store told me they are not doing 70% off.


----------



## bebefuzz

Lilflobowl,
I would get the purple and black over lilac. I have tried both on. The purple and black is SO flattering. But, it is knee length. 
But, I would also wait till the next sale for more options...


----------



## Amaryllix

^ Thanks, *xlovely!* I'll stop by anyway to take another look.


----------



## xoxoCat

bebefuzz said:


> Lilflobowl,
> I would get the purple and black over lilac. I have tried both on. The purple and black is SO flattering. But, it is knee length.
> *But, I would also wait till the next sale for more options... *



Me too! I'm always looking...


Cat.


----------



## rnsmelody

*lilflobowl* I totally agree with *bebefuzz* the purple crossband dress is very flattering! I fell in love with the dress when it first came out in the prefall collection & stalked it until it was marked down. The bands are cut in all the right places   get it!!

Here's a pic of me in the dress for reference. I just wish it didn't have a fishtails at the bottom. This dress runs a bit big. I'm usually a small or xs in HL. I ended getting this one is a xs.


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *xlovely, bebe & rnsmelody* for the feedback! Should I hold out for the June/July sales? I mean I have already bought 2 dresses & 1 skirt which have yet to arrive... 

*rnsmelody*, so you think that as an xs I should size down to an xxs? (I can fit xxs for the signature dresses) I'm still wondering whether I should go for this; for all I know it might go on hautelook or gilt at the 70% discounted price. My only problem is that as a non-US citizen/CC holder I can't buy anything!


----------



## bebefuzz

Lilflobowl,

LOL... you are addicted just like I am! You got 3 already girl! But, I understand the temptation.
I don't like knee length.  If I were you, I would wait...besides since you sent me photos,  I WILL be alerting you very early on about dresses, as SOON as I hear from my SA, I will go to the store and take pics specifically for you.

Besides, you have a good collection of these dresses as is. HOWEVER, if you are dying for another, than GET IT. because it sucks to regret not buying/ or buying. 
So, how bad do you want it?


----------



## bebefuzz

Rnsmelody,

I love your taste in Herve 
You get the same ones that I like. Remember, also the red front zip!

I feel so lucky that they've moved to the ATL, so I can finally try before buy!


----------



## vhdos

lilflobowl said:


> thanks *xlovely, bebe & rnsmelody* for the feedback! Should I hold out for the June/July sales? I mean I have already bought 2 dresses & 1 skirt which have yet to arrive...
> 
> *rnsmelody*, so you think that as an xs I should size down to an xxs? (I can fit xxs for the signature dresses) I'm still wondering whether I should go for this; for all I know it might go on hautelook or gilt at the 70% discounted price. My only problem is that as a non-US citizen/CC holder I can't buy anything!



I got that one in an XXS, but I'm still waiting for it to arrive.  I'm starting to get worried.  It was over a week ago  Are some of you ladies still waiting for your sale items???


----------



## Amaryllix

I really love the purple/blue version of that dress. Although -- is the purple/black version cut lower?


----------



## bebefuzz

They have already released the purple black version to gray and light blue in the current season.


----------



## bebefuzz

Amarylix,

IMO, this style suits larger chests best... At least to those who r not afraid to flaunt it


----------



## rnsmelody

lilflobowl said:


> thanks *xlovely, bebe & rnsmelody* for the feedback! Should I hold out for the June/July sales? I mean I have already bought 2 dresses & 1 skirt which have yet to arrive...
> 
> *rnsmelody*, so you think that as an xs I should size down to an xxs? (I can fit xxs for the signature dresses) I'm still wondering whether I should go for this; for all I know it might go on hautelook or gilt at the 70% discounted price. My only problem is that as a non-US citizen/CC holder I can't buy anything!



From the looks of your pictures in your blog. You look like an xxs! What are your measurements? I'm a 32/26/37.

Here is my personally theory on the sale dresses and in general sales.
The dresses are being sent to the warehouse, which means they will be on hautelook/gilt in a few weeks or months. Is it worth it to wait for the dress to be on there? When the chances are very slim in getting the size, color & style you want?  Unless you are a VIP member. Then I would wait. I tried last time with the sales but the dresses sold out faster than I can blink my eye! I would buy the dress now if i really love it. Since I have the advantage over the rest of the consumers because I know about this HL boutique sale before they do. But when it goes to hautelook/gilt more people will know about the sale. Which dwindle my chances even more. 

There will be a sale in the summer around June/July. It will be from the resort & spring collection. What you see on the website right now. Will be on sale during that time. I'm not too crazy about the style of those seasons. But if you like those styles then wait for the sale. I stalked a lot of dresses since the day of new collection launches to the sales. Which all have successful been marked down. It takes alot of patience and great SA to alert you when there is a sale. The same dress might not show up twice. It's like CL's when they go on sale. 

I hope that helps with your choice. That's what I go by when I buy my HL's. eBay is a joke because the dress you can buy at 70% off are the ones that are being marked back up to 40% off retail.


----------



## Amaryllix

N/m. XD 

Thanks for the recommendation, Bebe!


----------



## bebefuzz

I have let go of Herve leger dresses for as low as $255 on a dress that retailed just last year for 1600...on eBay! Ridiculously unfairly low! Granted it had been worn once....of course, I shipped it either way b/c it is my fault to not start the bid higher. And,then by the time eBay, shipping and paypal take their cut, I get $200 for that dress!

Anyway, just called sf Herve leger. They said 70% off ended a long time ago, and that there are "only a couple" dresses left. They said it is impossible to get 70 because the system won't even allow them to.
I guess I need to remember that I'm dealing with a high end boutique, not a car dealership... Think the guy was insulted at the request... Oops


----------



## saban

lilflobowl said:


> which open back dress are you referring to? If you fall between sizes & have intention to lose weight I would get the smaller size.









It's so pretty and since the skirt is short I wouldn't have to alter it.  But I decided to pass on it and wait until I see a medium.  Thanks for the advice *lilflobowl *


----------



## Cyndee

Lyn2005 said:


> Just wanted to post that my HL dress from the Atlanta store arrived today to Vancouver safe and sound!!! I'm super happy with it, and can't wait to wear it out. Thanks to everyone who made it happen!



Still waiting.


----------



## hellokitty99

Saban, did you try revolve clothing to price match for the medium?



saban said:


> It's so pretty and since the skirt is short I wouldn't have to alter it.  But I decided to pass on it and wait until I see a medium.  Thanks for the advice *lilflobowl *


----------



## nexisfan

hellokitty99 said:


> Saban, did you try revolve clothing to price match for the medium?



I was about to do that, but now the dress is sold out on Bloomingdale's.  I know Revolve will only match while the item is still for sale. Sadsauce.


----------



## hellokitty99

nexisfan said:


> I was about to do that, but now the dress is sold out on Bloomingdale's.  I know Revolve will only match while the item is still for sale. Sadsauce.



Yup you're right. At first I thought it came back in stock because the page showed up, but it says oos if you try to add it to cart


----------



## vhdos

Are there ladies (in the US) that did charge/sends on sale dresses, who have not received their dresses yet?  I'm starting to get worried because I don't have my colorblock V dress from the sale yet.  I know that they were very busy during sale time, so I'm giving it the benefit of the doubt, but I can't help but think that maybe something went wrong...  I've e mailed my SA, but no response yet.


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos, cyndee, 

Which Herve Leger boutique did you order from?


----------



## Cyndee

bebefuzz, the dress from the Troy store that I bought on Jan. 1st still hasn't shown up. On Friday, the store manager gave me a full refund.  So sad, as I really wanted that situation to end in a positive manner and the dress to finally arrive.

The other 2 dresses I ordered are from the ATL store that you recommended.  I'll wait til tomorrow to see if they arrive and if not, I'll give them a call.


----------



## sarasmith3269

nexisfan said:


> I was about to do that, but now the dress is sold out on Bloomingdale's.  I know Revolve will only match while the item is still for sale. Sadsauce.


 


hellokitty99 said:


> Yup you're right. At first I thought it came back in stock because the page showed up, but it says oos if you try to add it to cart


 
Not entirely true.

Revolve PM my HL from BG, when BG site clearly in large letters said, "OUT OF STOCK".

Revolve also did the same a few months ago with a dress that was sold out at Saks.  All I had to do was send them the link that listed the price.  It didnt matter if it was sold out in the size I wanted or sold out entirely.  I didnt even have to beg, I just said, "can you pm this price (insert link)?" and they said sure.

I would give it a shot.  good luck.


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> vhdos, cyndee,
> 
> Which Herve Leger boutique did you order from?



I charge/send from the San Fran store, but I'm not sure if the colorblock v dress actually came from that store or if Kenneth found it at another store.  When I order from San Fran, the dresses typically take a week to ship because it has to go coast to coast.  It's been about 9 or 10 days I think since I ordered.


----------



## rnsmelody

vhdos said:


> I charge/send from the San Fran store, but I'm not sure if the colorblock v dress actually came from that store or if Kenneth found it at another store.  When I order from San Fran, the dresses typically take a week to ship because it has to go coast to coast.  It's been about 9 or 10 days I think since I ordered.



I was at the store on the 27th. I didn't see the color block dress  I don't know if the storm? on the east coast affected you guys? But shipping would be a little slow due to the processing centers. (I'm just guessing) 

When I get packages from the east coast. It always pass through Indy & Ohio. If that helps. Just give it till Tuesday. If it doesn't arrive, just give Kenneth a call.


----------



## vhdos

I just spoke to my SA and it sounds like my dress was held up due to weather.  It should be here tomorrow though.  I'm also expecting a new pair of CLs, which will be quite a treat if they arrive on the same day as a new dress


----------



## NANI1972

Blue Ombre $312 Medium! http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260014&parentId=cat205700


----------



## NANI1972

hellokitty, nexisfan,Cat, bebefuzz, dirtyaddiction, lilflobowl, saban, xlovely, olialml, Amaryllix for your kind words and opinions! I decided to keep the flare dress for now. 

I will need you opinions again soon on which purple dress to keep as soon as I get the other one.


----------



## nexisfan

Whyyyy didn't I check this thread yesterday!!! Blue ombre dress for $312?! UGGGHHH  

I can't get the damn bloomies link to work so I can email Revolve on the glimmer of hope that they would PM. lol. Thanks for the story, though, *sarasmith3269*! I'll try that from now on, sheesh!


----------



## NANI1972

Scoop neck dress Gravel/Black xxs $255! I have this one and LOVE it!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965172%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## vhdos

My colorblock V arrived today.  I had to hurry and snap a pic before DH got home - the dress is a surprise for our Valentine's night out...



It shows a bit more cleavage than I normally show, but it's also a bit long on me, so overall, I think it works


----------



## bebefuzz

Gorgeous!


----------



## cawquette

hi! so i found this thread and lurked around until i finally got two of my own herve leger dresses! =D! this forum is dangerou$! hehe

so i went out last night in south beach and, after a few glasses of champagne, somehow got a small stain on my new aqua herve leger dress! =( i am soooo scared to take it to a drycleaner and have it ruined (esp. if they decided to use a hanger! ah!). does anyone know a specialty drycleaner in nyc? or can i take it to any drycleaner in my local area? =( what do i do?

since all you fab ladies in your HLs inspired me to buy one, i attached the pic of me in my aqua HL and brand new chanel classic bag (it's the only pic i took that night, and it was right before i cut the tag on the bag!)

xoxo


----------



## cawquette

vhdos said:


> My colorblock V arrived today.  I had to hurry and snap a pic before DH got home - the dress is a surprise for our Valentine's night out...
> View attachment 1319809
> 
> 
> It shows a bit more cleavage than I normally show, but it's also a bit long on me, so overall, I think it works




girrrrrl, you look hot! it'll be an amazing valentine's day


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

vhdos said:


> My colorblock V arrived today.  I had to hurry and snap a pic before DH got home - the dress is a surprise for our Valentine's night out...
> View attachment 1319809
> 
> 
> It shows a bit more cleavage than I normally show, but it's also a bit long on me, so overall, I think it works



You look fabulous! The cleavage and length perfectly balance one another out! Have a great Valentine's Day!


----------



## bebefuzz

Cawquette, 

You look beautiful! Congrats on your first two dresses!


----------



## cawquette

bebefuzz,

thank you!


----------



## Belladiva79

other than Spanx what else can I wear underneath my Herve Leger dresses that wont show any lines?


----------



## sharonephone

Belladiva79 said:


> other than Spanx what else can I wear underneath my Herve Leger dresses that wont show any lines?


 
Walcoal Hope on a Hanger is the best! Much better than Spanx. I got mine in Nordstrom ($55) but you should be able to find them in any of the major department stores.


----------



## saban

Didn't ask Revolve for a PM since I wanted to put it on my Bloomies card (points and all)

*vhdos*  I think you're hubby is going to have a very happy Valentine's.  You look amazing!


*cawquette* You look great! Hope you had tons of fun.  If you're looking for a drycleaner in NYC to trust with your HL you can call one of the boutiques and ask them where they recommend. ( I believe there's a boutique in SoHo and on Madison)


----------



## vhdos

sharonephone said:


> Walcoal Hope on a Hanger is the best! Much better than Spanx. I got mine in Nordstrom ($55) but you should be able to find them in any of the major department stores.



Do any of the petite ladies wear Walcoal?  I notice that their smallest size is a small, which seems big for those of us who wear petite/XXS sizes.


----------



## lilflobowl

*vhdos*, you look smashing in the dress! You're right about the cleavage but it doesn't come across as too much or trashy.. I think it's nice & your hubby will probably be goggle-eyed! About the wacoal, I've actually been looking at it too but am not sure about the sizing. Will have to go to the boutique here to find out!

*cawquette*, you look great! A drycleaner should be able to do a decent job & I'm sure in NYC they're used to handling expensive dresses.. If not why don't you call the boutique for a drycleaner's contact?


----------



## lilflobowl

*vhdos*, you look smashing in the dress! You're right about the cleavage but it doesn't come across as too much or trashy.. I think it's nice & your hubby will probably be goggle-eyed! About the wacoal, I've actually been looking at it too but am not sure about the sizing. Will have to go to the boutique here to find out!

*cawquette*, you look great! A drycleaner should be able to do a decent job & I'm sure in NYC they're used to handling expensive dresses.. If not why don't you call the boutique for a drycleaner's contact?


----------



## bebefuzz

You need at least a 26 inch waist for any seamless shaper on the market to work. They just don't make them that small.


----------



## bebefuzz

You need at least a 26 inch waist for any seamless shaper on the market to work. They just don't make them that small.


----------



## sharonephone

Couple of dresses available at NM Midday dash, hurry only until 2:30pm
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...er2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&navid=viewall


----------



## xlovely

Ladies there are some HL dresses on sale for NM's Midday Dash! Looks like they are all 50% off, HTH!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...er2Value=&filterOverride=&sort=&navid=viewall
Herve Leger Cami-Top Bandage Dress, Black 
Herve Leger Scoop-Neck Jersey Dress 
Herve Leger Ombre Bandage Dress 
Herve Leger Asymmetric-Strap Tank Dress


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> You need at least a 26 inch waist for any seamless shaper on the market to work. They just don't make them that small.



Not really.  I have a 24" waist and some styles of Spanx fit me just fine.  The only probably with Spanx though is that they are not seamless and can show through.


----------



## Lec8504

Hiiii lilflobowl hehe thanks for letting me know about the sales, thought I would come by here really quick and say congrats to all of the girls for scoring!  

I've been really good last year so I stayed away from the HL thread but I have been itching for a new HL.  My bf's boss invited us to his wedding a couple of months from now, trying to see if I can find a demure-ish HL or at least that I can tone down with a cardigan.


----------



## cashmerelace

Hello ladies,

I am thinking about purchasing my first HL dress and it is a zip front with the cut out back. I will purchase online so I won't have a chance to try it on. Do you think the zip front will work with a C cup bust? Should I go up a size just in case? I am in love with the design but I don't want to be spilling out of the dress...


----------



## bebefuzz

Sizing up won't cover your chest more, it will just make it loose around the waist. IMO, don't size up.

You can check the sizing post on my blog or take a look at my zip front. I'm a 30dd or 32d.


----------



## luckyhorseshoe

Ladies: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260012&parentId=cat205700

Hmm, link doesn't seem to work but if you search site:bergdorfgoodman.com herve leger strapless ombre via google it brings you to the page.

Another one: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260020&parentId=cat231800

search term: site:bergdorfgoodman.com herve leger long sleeve

And http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod57130065&parentId=cat346209

search term: site:bergdorfgoodman.com herve leger fit and flare

happy shopping!


----------



## lilflobowl

YOU ARE BACKKKKKK!!!!! 

There are tons of more demure HLs out with longer hemlines & all; is it going to be a black tie or more casual event??



Lec8504 said:


> Hiiii lilflobowl hehe thanks for letting me know about the sales, thought I would come by here really quick and say congrats to all of the girls for scoring!
> 
> I've been really good last year so I stayed away from the HL thread but I have been itching for a new HL.  My bf's boss invited us to his wedding a couple of months from now, trying to see if I can find a demure-ish HL or at least that I can tone down with a cardigan.


----------



## NANI1972

Metallic Essential in Prune M $362

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260059&parentId=


----------



## Lyn2005

Gaaaaah! I had the metallic essential in prune in my checkout, and upon entering CC info, it was out of stock. LOL... too slow. Thanks for updating us on the online sales Nani1972, too bad it got away. I always wanted a purple dress


----------



## hellokitty99

Lyn2005 said:


> Gaaaaah! I had the metallic essential in prune in my checkout, and upon entering CC info, it was out of stock. LOL... too slow. Thanks for updating us on the online sales Nani1972, too bad it got away. I always wanted a purple dress


 

Hey! I bought the metallic prune dress this morning from BG for a friend but I'm thinking about canceling the order and saw that you were trying to buy it as well. I'm not sure if my canceling the order will make the item pop back up in stock but wanted to give you a heads up in case you were still looking for it.


----------



## hellokitty99

*Lyn2005*, i just cancelled my order. it shows as back in stock.


----------



## Lec8504

lilflobowl said:


> YOU ARE BACKKKKKK!!!!!
> 
> There are tons of more demure HLs out with longer hemlines & all; is it going to be a black tie or more casual event??


 
I think it'll be pretty formal, they're having at a winery in the night time.  I still lust after the Aveline though, I might try to search around to see if I can find it, maybe in black, even though I really want the baby pink version hahah.   Last month when I was in Vegas, I saw a couple of the new styles, but none of them really caught my eyes :/  Ah well, I'll probalby have to make a trip to the SF store soon.  

Did you score any new dresses lilflo?


----------



## Lec8504

cashmerelace said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am thinking about purchasing my first HL dress and it is a zip front with the cut out back. I will purchase online so I won't have a chance to try it on. Do you think the zip front will work with a C cup bust? Should I go up a size just in case? I am in love with the design but I don't want to be spilling out of the dress...


 
I wouldn't.  I remember one of the girls that used to post on here and she was a C cup and I think she modeled a zip front dress and it looked gorgeous on her    And sizing up wouldn't change the cup size that much...


----------



## vhdos

^In some styles, sizing up _does_ help.  I am normally an XXS, but for the ruby red cap sleeve dress, I sized up to accommodate my bust.  The dress fits just fine everywhere else too (it's not too big in the waist, etc.).  Sizing is really just a gamble.  The only way to get your answer is to buy it and try it...


----------



## xlovely

My first HL is supposed to arrive today  well the SA said yesterday, but it didn't come yesterday so I guess today


----------



## Chidori

Double Strap Bandage Dress in Pacific Blue, Small for $337

Black/Grey Strapless Ombre Dress, Medium and Large, for $372

And I'm still waiting for my HL to arrive.


----------



## sharonephone

NANI1972 said:


> Metallic Essential in Prune M $362
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260059&parentId=


 
I can find this dress on NM but not on BG, and it is much more expensive on NM. Any advice?


----------



## Chidori

sharonephone said:


> I can find this dress on NM but not on BG, and it is much more expensive on NM. Any advice?



Click the link, and then remove the "?ecid=BGALRoGj7akNVsTg" from your address bar at the end of the link... the BG link should then work!


----------



## sharonephone

Chidori said:


> Click the link, and then remove the "?ecid=BGALRoGj7akNVsTg" from your address bar at the end of the link... the BG link should then work!


 
Ahh, lifesaver. No wonder I haven't been able to score more recently!


----------



## nexisfan

I'm contemplating that plum V neck metallic as well, but the V looks too high and is it two different colors at the top? It looks strange to me.

Should I go ahead and buy this red crisscross cap sleeve dress?? I can't get it out of my head, but it'll be $500 and the seller doesn't even have the hanging tags with authenticity card or thread.  Idkidkidk!!!! I've basically convinced myself now though that I NEED this dress for when i go to NYC in March... GAH!!


----------



## Lec8504

vhdos said:


> ^In some styles, sizing up _does_ help. I am normally an XXS, but for the ruby red cap sleeve dress, I sized up to accommodate my bust. The dress fits just fine everywhere else too (it's not too big in the waist, etc.). Sizing is really just a gamble. The only way to get your answer is to buy it and try it...


 
That's true, the best test for HL is to try it on, how it fits someone might be completely different for someone else.  I just noticed that if I size up, most of the dresses (granted these are the 2009-2008) dresses if I size up, the bust still feels as tight as a smaller size, the only difference is that the waist area is pretty loose.  Some of the newer dresses feel like the material a little bit thinner too, so that might add to it.  

oooo ruby red cap...is that the Aveline?  And it has a sweetheart neckline? or just a straight across neckline?  Eitherway that's a gorgeous dress.


----------



## 2ckwt1

Nexisfan,

I actually just bought this dress in from the Las Vegas store 2 weeks ago.
Its very strange how the model wears it in the NM/BG picture.

In real life...it's only one tone (plum) and your boobs sit in the V (like any empire waist dress).....so the horizontal band would be right under your boobs...
In the stock picture, the model's boobs is squished below the Vwhich isnt how it is suppose to be worn.

Hope this helps 



nexisfan said:


> I'm contemplating that plum V neck metallic as well, but the V looks too high and is it two different colors at the top? It looks strange to me.
> 
> Should I go ahead and buy this red crisscross cap sleeve dress?? I can't get it out of my head, but it'll be $500 and the seller doesn't even have the hanging tags with authenticity card or thread.  Idkidkidk!!!! I've basically convinced myself now though that I NEED this dress for when i go to NYC in March... GAH!!


----------



## hotstar16

2ckwt1 said:


> Nexisfan,
> 
> I actually just bought this dress in from the Las Vegas store 2 weeks ago.
> Its very strange how the model wears it in the NM/BG picture.
> 
> In real life...it's only one tone (plum) and your boobs sit in the V (like any empire waist dress).....so the horizontal band would be right under your boobs...
> In the stock picture, the model's boobs is squished below the Vwhich isnt how it is suppose to be worn.
> 
> Hope this helps


 
I second this!  I bought this dress from BG and it fits beautifully.  Ive scored a number of dresses from the sales recently and had to return those that don't fit perfectly... this was not one of those returns


----------



## hellokitty99

nexifan,  here's 2 more pictures of how the plum metallic dress looks like.  i think these make the dress look better than the NM/BG modeling picture.


http://blog.bergdorfgoodman.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/5-HerveLeger.jpg


----------



## happiegluckie

Chidori said:


> Double Strap Bandage Dress in Pacific Blue, Small for $337
> 
> Black/Grey Strapless Ombre Dress, Medium and Large, for $372
> 
> And I'm still waiting for my HL to arrive.



How do you find these amazing deals? I constantly check BG & NM but I never see them on the site!


----------



## Chidori

happiegluckie said:


> How do you find these amazing deals? I constantly check BG & NM but I never see them on the site!



Hahaha, I was bored and being home sick, I googled "herve leger now site:bergdorfgoodman.com" and just clicked through ALL the links that start with "Herve Leger - ..."


----------



## sharonephone

hellokitty99 said:


> nexifan, here's 2 more pictures of how the plum metallic dress looks like. i think these make the dress look better than the NM/BG modeling picture.
> 
> 
> http://blog.bergdorfgoodman.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/5-HerveLeger.jpg


 
That one looks SO much better, I'm hoping the order is not cancelled AND it's not a return!


----------



## vhdos

Lec8504 said:


> That's true, the best test for HL is to try it on, how it fits someone might be completely different for someone else.  I just noticed that if I size up, most of the dresses (granted these are the 2009-2008) dresses if I size up, the bust still feels as tight as a smaller size, the only difference is that the waist area is pretty loose.  Some of the newer dresses feel like the material a little bit thinner too, so that might add to it.
> 
> oooo ruby red cap...is that the Aveline?  And it has a sweetheart neckline? or just a straight across neckline?  Eitherway that's a gorgeous dress.



This is the ruby red cap.  The neckline is just straight across.  I sized up to an XS to avoid squishing the "girls" and it still fit perfect everywhere else.


----------



## cashmerelace

Thank you for all the suggestions. You guys really know your HL! I went ahead and ordered my regular size as everyone suggested. I really want it to fit because all the other sizes are sold out. *crosses fingers*

I will try and post some pictures when I get the dress.


----------



## Lyn2005

Hellokitty99, Thank you so much, but unfortunately I somehow managed to miss buying it also! Went out for lunch with family today, came home and missed it again. Perhaps it's meant to be, lol. 

Thanks again Nani for always updating us with the sales

Wonder if all the ladies here will wear a HL for Valentine's day? I'm thinking of breaking out the china blue scoop neck


----------



## vhdos

^I'm wearing my colorblock V with a pair of black CLs for our Valentine's dinner


----------



## nexisfan

OMG that dress is so gorgeous not on the BG model! lol. Wish I had just pulled the trigger now.  Hope you got it, *Lyn2005*!!


----------



## Lyn2005

vhdos, that colorblock dress is stunning for Vday!! Your DH will be in for a really nice surprise for sure 

nexisfan, I missed the metallic prune essential a 2nd time, lol. It wasn't meant to be for me. 

These sales are amazing, like I said, in Vancouver you can only buy HL for full price.


----------



## xlovely

I got my dress in today, it is a darker shade of blue than I expected, almost black. Which is a pleasant surprise  I love it and so does my bf


----------



## klng

vhdos said:


> Do any of the petite ladies wear Walcoal?  I notice that their smallest size is a small, which seems big for those of us who wear petite/XXS sizes.



While I was helping my best friend look for a bridal bustier/corset, I tried on the Wacoal bustier in the size small, and it did nothing to minimize my waistline or accentuate any curves.  I have a 25" waist and my usual sizes range from XXS to XS, 00 to 2, depending on the brand.  I'm an XXS in Herve Leger.

Le Mystere bustier is pretty good shapewear and it is able to cinch in my waist to 23" so I'm a fan.  It's seamless too, but some petite girls with shorter torsos have complained about the boning bunching up when they sit.  I'm 5'0" but I don't have a problem with the boning.


----------



## lemon!

i just got my dresses from the atlanta store but they only gave me 50% off even if i ordered it during their 70% off sale?


----------



## bebefuzz

Klng,
If it has boning, wouldn't it show under Herve leger?


----------



## lilflobowl

*Lec*, I just got 2 new pieces (1 dress & 1 skirt) in the mail today & took pics... I saw an Aveline on ebay but honestly the prices on ebay can be quite ridiculous sometimes. I think I saw some Avelines in the SG boutique but I'm not too familiar with the style though. I have 1 more dress on its way to me!

*k|ng*! Long time no see!!! How are you?!?!


----------



## lilflobowl

Modelling pics!

Hand painted gold mini-skirt:






Red dress:


----------



## klng

bebefuzz said:


> Klng,
> If it has boning, wouldn't it show under Herve leger?



Hmm.  Le Mystere bustier is seamless even though it has boning.  I haven't tried it under my Herve Leger dresses.  It looks fine under my other dresses with thinner fabric.  But I have to admit that while it looks stunning once the dress comes off , it's not nearly as comfortable as Spanx.


----------



## klng

lilflobowl said:


> *k|ng*! Long time no see!!! How are you?!?!



hey *lilflobowl*!   I'm doing well, just super busy.  I got rid of my twitter account because it was distracting me too much.  lol.  You look absolutely lovely in the HL skirt and the super hot red dress!  I tried on that red dress too, but you look way more awesome in it!


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> Klng,
> If it has boning, wouldn't it show under Herve leger?



You'd think so.  Even a slight seam on Spanx can show through under an HL, so I would think that boning definitely would show too.


----------



## lilflobowl

^thanks babe! I actually really love the skirt. I can feel myself converting to being a HL skirt lover cos it does an amazing job pulling in the tummy (even more than the dresses)!!

pity about the twitter account  you're not that active on FB either; busy with school?


----------



## klng

vhdos said:


> You'd think so.  Even a slight seam on Spanx can show through under an HL, so I would think that boning definitely would show too.



I guess you are right.  I didn't know that about Spanx (because I don't wear it with HL).  Thanks for the info!


----------



## NANI1972

*lilflobowl* The gold skirt is adorable on you, and WOWZA you look smokin' hot in the red dress!


----------



## klng

lilflobowl said:


> ^thanks babe! I actually really love the skirt. I can feel myself converting to being a HL skirt lover cos it does an amazing job pulling in the tummy (even more than the dresses)!!
> 
> pity about the twitter account  you're not that active on FB either; busy with school?



Oh, I haven't tried on any of the HL skirts yet.  Now I want to try one on!  Haha.

I've been busy with school and finding a job.  Can't wait to be a lawyer 
I think i will add a lot more pix soon to fb.  I have some fine dining pix and Lanvin for H&M modeling pix that I should share.  Hehe.


----------



## lilflobowl

*NANI*, I found the perfect top to go with the skirt so I'm gonna troop down to the boutique to try them on together before deciding to plonk down quite a fancy bit of moolah on it. Thanks for the compliment on the red dress!   I was a little worried about it cos I don't have much boobies & this dress tends to press down on it.

*k|ng*, good luck with the job hunting! I can't wait for you to be a lawyer so that you can earn more moolah to buy more beautiful things & share them with us!  & you MUST try on a skirt; it's an amazing feeling!


----------



## NANI1972

Here are both of the purple dresses (one light one dark)

This one is from the Atlanta boutique: It is uncomfortable for me in the arms, this is by far the tightest HL I have so far. Don't know if I'll keep this one. But love the color!

Wearing them with Brian Atwood Harrisons.











Here is the one I got from SF, Kenneth is fabulous (he sent me gifts with the dress and it was the first time I bought from him)!!! I really love this one even though is wish it was a little shorter. 

They go great with my Louboutin Multi Damas Greissimos.


----------



## lmac408

^ you look fantastic in both but I actually prefer the dark purple! its super flattering.


----------



## lmac408

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-l...s/3158262?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=320
What do you ladies think of this dress? I just ordered it in a size S b/c the XS was sold out. I hope it fits. I really love it. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

lmac408 said:


> ^ you look fantastic in both but I actually prefer the dark purple! its super flattering.



Agreed! That color looks great on you!


----------



## hellokitty99

*nani,* we're dress twins! i bought the dark purple dress too. it's one of the ones im keeping. that dress definitely fits smaller than other HLs, so i sized up in it. i totally get what you mean by the arm issue. i have the same problem, especially when wearing a blazer over it. it looks great on you. i think you should keep it


----------



## sobe2009

OMG!! Nani, u look spectacular. U should keep them for sure!!


----------



## xoxoCat

NANI1972 said:


> Here are both of the purple dresses (one light one dark)
> 
> This one is from the Atlanta boutique: It is uncomfortable for me in the arms, this is by far the tightest HL I have so far. Don't know if I'll keep this one. But love the color!
> 
> Wearing them with Brian Atwood Harrisons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one I got from SF, Kenneth is fabulous (he sent me gifts with the dress and it was the first time I bought from him)!!! I really love this one even though is wish it was a little shorter.
> 
> They go great with my Louboutin Multi Damas Greissimos.



To be honest, I'd keep the darker one. Herve Leger's dresses are meant to be worn tight. Looks great!

Cat


----------



## lilflobowl

*NANI*! I love the lilac dress & am so happy you had a good experience with Kenneth. Having a great SA always makes the purchase more joyful!

If the dark purple dress isn't comfortable I think it's good grounds to return it. You want to be able to be able to function normally without having to adjust the arm sleeves when it feels like it's cutting into you...


----------



## vhdos

lmac408 said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-l...s/3158262?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=320
> What do you ladies think of this dress? I just ordered it in a size S b/c the XS was sold out. I hope it fits. I really love it. I'll post pics when it arrives.



For me personally, It shows a bit too much skin.  I don't mind short hem lines and low v-necks, but at my age (38) I try to pick one or the other and this dress has both.  It's a gorgeous color though.  I absolutely love the french blue.  I hope it works for you.  I know how hard it can be to order on line.  Let us know how you like it when it arrives


----------



## soleilbrun

Nani: I like the dark purple dress.  What is the problem with the arms?  They ride up, cut into your armpit?  If it will bother you return it, otherwise keep it.  You look fantastic in it. The other is a nice  but hugs less than the dark purple. As you can see, I like mine snug.

Imac:  Wowwza!  I want to see photos when you get it.  It can only be sensational.


----------



## soleilbrun

Any one have the rainbow colored dress to post modelling pics?  I have one on my radar and like to see one on a real human being.


----------



## NANI1972

Thank you for the nice compliments ladies! I am going to rethink the dark purple as I am in the process of loosing weight and think it will fit more comfortable in the future, plus you are right the color looks better on me than the other one. And I really think I need a small in the sugar plum dress it's was a little to easy to zip up.

Hi Sobe!


----------



## hotstar16

soleilbrun said:


> Any one have the rainbow colored dress to post modelling pics? I have one on my radar and like to see one on a real human being.


 
Do you mean the rainbow one with white banding?  I bought this one last year but had to return.  The rainbow part was a MUCH thinner fabric than the usual HLs, and the white bands just made it look like sausage casing   Not a pretty sight.
Sorry I dont have pics but just wanted to give you a heads up in case the dress you have in mind isn't returnable.


----------



## lmac408

thanks for the input  I'm 23 and I'm hoping I can wear it to a Miami wedding in April -- the dress code is "formal attire" -- but I'm also a little worried it'll be a bit too skimpy (and I'm hoping it's not too big). I'm picking it up at Nordstroms tonight or tomorrow afternoon so I'll post pics over the weekend if it comes home with me.


----------



## vhdos

^I guess I wouldn't consider it formal attire for a wedding.  It's far too skimpy for a wedding.  It would be a great dress for a night out though, so I still hope it works for you


----------



## NANI1972

^ I have to agree with vhdos. It's a super hot dress, but too much for a wedding. I would go with either cleavage or short not both. HTH.


----------



## lmac408

^ you're both probably right -- I just hate spending so much money on a dress I don't have a particular occasion to wear it to, but I really love this so we'll see. I'll have to find a less expensive option for the wedding if I keep this one. thanks


----------



## bebefuzz

Nani, 

I think my favorite out of all of the ones you've posted so far are the black v neck, and the dark purple one you just posted!! KEEP KEEP!


----------



## Lyn2005

Nani, just wanted to say that I'm happy you're rethinking the Dark Purple HL. It looks gorgeous on you! 

For any XXS girls, the outnet has a navy and white stripe strapless dress for $440 right now. There are a few new dresses from there (the duties and taxes always kill me as I'm in Canada, lol, so nothing for me)


----------



## vhdos

lmac408 said:


> ^ you're both probably right -- I just hate spending so much money on a dress I don't have a particular occasion to wear it to, but I really love this so we'll see. I'll have to find a less expensive option for the wedding if I keep this one. thanks



Did they change the picture on the Nordstrom web site?  The dress in the picture looks much longer now than it did before.  I thought that I remembered that the hem line was much, much shorter.


----------



## hotstar16

FYI outnet also has the ombre dress from F'09 for 70% off.  I love this one, own it myself... would say that it runs slightly smaller than the current, more recent seasons' dresses.


----------



## javaboo

lilflobowl said:


> Modelling pics!
> 
> Red dress:



*Lil*: LOVE! Looks great on you. I didn't look good on the rack but it looks great on. Can't wait to wear mine!


----------



## inggalovesbags

need help with sizing for this dress: 

http://www.shopbop.com/signature-es...4302164176&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall

stats: 31.5(B cup)-25-35.5.100lbs. dress size 00 (club monaco) and 0 in other brands. i'm debating between an xxs and xs. i've tried some other styles before in both xxs and xs, and like what everyone's mentioned, they really differ depending on style. that's why i'm not too sure about this one! i'm hoping that someone has this particular style and can comment on whether its on the smaller or bigger side.  thanks!


----------



## lilflobowl

*javaboo*!! Long time no see!! Thanks for the compliment & hooray to being dress twins!!  post modelling pictures when you get yours!!


----------



## lmac408

vhdos said:


> Did they change the picture on the Nordstrom web site?  The dress in the picture looks much longer now than it did before.  I thought that I remembered that the hem line was much, much shorter.



Yes -- they did change the pic. I went to the store today and tried it on and it was too long and too big and they didn't have an XS in stock to try on. Oh well, I suppose I didn't _need _it.


----------



## lmac408

^ is it possible there are two versions of this dress? I see it on neimans now and they have an xs and it looks shorter (which i want).


----------



## IslandSpice

I posted in the authenticate thread, but wondering what you ladies think of this item...authentic? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7YcrTOk%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Just worried because there is not serial number and this is a new season item...I won, but dont want to post payment until I'm sure it's the real deal. Please help.


----------



## nexisfan

IslandSpice said:


> I posted in the authenticate thread, but wondering what you ladies think of this item...authentic?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7YcrTOk%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT
> 
> Just worried because there is not serial number and this is a new season item...I won, but dont want to post payment until I'm sure it's the real deal. Please help.




This looks fine to me. Wish they hadn't had it hanging like that. The person I bought my first strapless HL from had done that and now the damn top doesn't fit right. As soon as you get it, lay it flat!! Hopefully the top didn't get as stretched as mine did. I'm so furious thinking about it now!! Arrrgg. Fashion tape to the rescue, I suppose.


In other news, I got some extremely good news (FINALLY was awarded child support for my 2 year old), so I decided to splurge and buy that red criss-cross sweetheart neckline dress.  I am SO excited to get it!!!!!!!


----------



## NANI1972

Lyn2005 said:


> Nani, just wanted to say that I'm happy you're rethinking the Dark Purple HL. It looks gorgeous on you!
> 
> Thank you Lyn!
> 
> Went out last night to celebrate Valentines with my DF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my INC leather blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lilflobowl

*NANI*, GORGEOUS!! I bet DF was all hubba hubba


----------



## NANI1972

^ Hehe thanks! And yes he was


----------



## IslandSpice

nexisfan said:


> This looks fine to me. Wish they hadn't had it hanging like that. The person I bought my first strapless HL from had done that and now the damn top doesn't fit right. As soon as you get it, lay it flat!! Hopefully the top didn't get as stretched as mine did. I'm so furious thinking about it now!! Arrrgg. Fashion tape to the rescue, I suppose.
> 
> 
> In other news, I got some extremely good news (FINALLY was awarded child support for my 2 year old), so I decided to splurge and buy that red criss-cross sweetheart neckline dress.  I am SO excited to get it!!!!!!!


 
Yes, not sure why they would hang that dress...  Anyway, congrats on the extra help that you deserve. Enjoy your dress!


----------



## gymangel812

i need some v-day outfit help. i want to wear either one of these HLs and my Chanel pink patent mini. Here's the 2 dresses with the purse:




Not sure which dress to pick. But after/before I pick the dress, I need to pick which CLs:
-nude patent bianca
-blue satin MBP
-cranberrry rolandozip
-turquoise glitter titi
-medievo python declic

ideas? i'm not very good with picking good outfits lol...


----------



## vhdos

^I'd wear the gray/black with the pink Chanel mini and probably the python CLs.


----------



## gymangel812

here's the python declics:





mbp:





rolandozip:





nude bianca:





glitter titi:


----------



## nexisfan

Idk, I really like the red dress! Especially since it's V-day. I say that one, but then I'm not positive how I feel about the hot pink chanel. The nude patent biancas might help pull all 3 together, though. 

I say if you go with the grey ombre dress with the pink chanel, then the cramberry rolandzip. But idk, I'd have to see it all together!! My second choice for shoes with the grey is the MBPs.



PS, forgot to say how totally hot Nani is in her HL!!!!    And I LOVE the Bibis with it!!


----------



## vhdos

After seeing the shoes, I still go with my original choices: the gray dress, the pink Chanel, the python shoes.  The red dress with the pink bag is just _too_ Valentine's Day...
If you match the python shoes with the gray dress, then your bag is a nice pop of color.


----------



## sharonephone

I concur with vhdos. IMHO through and red is too much


----------



## gymangel812

here's a few pics to help show the shoes with the dresses. i can just use a black chanel flap if the pink one doesn't go it's just that i've had the pink mini since november and used it only 3 times for a few hours each.


















it's dark here so here's the actual color of the dresses:


----------



## vhdos

Again, I still prefer the gray dress, especially after seeing the modeling pics.  I think that the gray dress is a much better fit on you.


----------



## xoxoCat

Ditto. That with the CL Pythons.

Cat


----------



## nexisfan

mmmm, I still say if you go with the ombre and pink chanel, the cranberry rolandzip. I feel like it would make the chanel look less out of place. But I'm super weird and not the best dresser ever, so you may be better off with the other ladies' opinions!! Either way, you look AMAZING in both dresses!


----------



## lilflobowl

*gymangel*, this is a tough one; I actually like the red on you for v-day with the nude, but have to agree that if you want to use the pink Chanel it pairs better with the ash ombre.

I thought you had more HLs though; did you only keep these two?


----------



## javaboo

inggalovesbags said:


> need help with sizing for this dress:
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/signature-es...4302164176&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall
> 
> stats: 31.5(B cup)-25-35.5.100lbs. dress size 00 (club monaco) and 0 in other brands. i'm debating between an xxs and xs. i've tried some other styles before in both xxs and xs, and like what everyone's mentioned, they really differ depending on style. that's why i'm not too sure about this one! i'm hoping that someone has this particular style and can comment on whether its on the smaller or bigger side.  thanks!



I found that this dress fits kinda small, I'm in between sizes xxs and xs and wear 00 in club monaco and 0 also in other brands but I would personal go with the xs. I do find that I need to wear something to help with the bust area though as its looser on top than the bottom. Hope that helps.



lilflobowl said:


> *javaboo*!! Long time no see!! Thanks for the compliment & hooray to being dress twins!!  post modelling pictures when you get yours!!



Yes long time no see too! How have you been? I'll try to remember to take photos when I try it on again.


----------



## inggalovesbags

^ Thank you *javaboo*!!


----------



## lmac408

javaboo said:


> I found that this dress fits kinda small, I'm in between sizes xxs and xs and wear 00 in club monaco and 0 also in other brands but I would personal go with the xs. I do find that I need to wear something to help with the bust area though as its looser on top than the bottom. Hope that helps.
> 
> I have this dress -- I'm between an XS and a S (i'm 5'7, 118lbs, C cup) and I normally wear a 2 in club monaco. I took the S, so if you're between sizes, you may want to go with the XS (not the XXS).
> 
> Hope that helps! I love this dress and I've gotten so much use out of it!


----------



## bebefuzz

Is everybody wearing Herve for valentine's?


----------



## lilflobowl

I actually tried this dress & am around your size & fit into the XXS. Apparently the signature dresses tend to run a little bigger but honestly it's better to get an XS & if you find that it's not tight enough maybe get it altered to be a bit tighter.



inggalovesbags said:


> need help with sizing for this dress:
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/signature-es...4302164176&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall
> 
> stats: 31.5(B cup)-25-35.5.100lbs. dress size 00 (club monaco) and 0 in other brands. i'm debating between an xxs and xs. i've tried some other styles before in both xxs and xs, and like what everyone's mentioned, they really differ depending on style. that's why i'm not too sure about this one! i'm hoping that someone has this particular style and can comment on whether its on the smaller or bigger side.  thanks!


----------



## lilflobowl

My last piece from the sales just came in! I have boobies!


----------



## lilflobowl

*javaboo*, I'm doing good; laid low on the HL front for > 1 year and then BAM! Got hit hard again by the recent sales!  Did you pick up anything else during the sales?


----------



## hellokitty99

inggalovesbags said:


> need help with sizing for this dress:
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/signature-es...4302164176&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall
> 
> stats: 31.5(B cup)-25-35.5.100lbs. dress size 00 (club monaco) and 0 in other brands. i'm debating between an xxs and xs. i've tried some other styles before in both xxs and xs, and like what everyone's mentioned, they really differ depending on style. that's why i'm not too sure about this one! i'm hoping that someone has this particular style and can comment on whether its on the smaller or bigger side.  thanks!


 
I purchased this and another dress in XS.  IMO this one ran a little smaller because it was too tight while the other one was fine.  I normally wear a size 2.


----------



## hellokitty99

sorry, accidentally posted twice.


----------



## NANI1972

lilflobowl said:


> My last piece from the sales just came in! *I have boobies! *


 
Haha! And they look great too!  What color is this dress? You look beautiful!


----------



## Chidori

lilflobowl said:


> My last piece from the sales just came in! I have boobies!



That dress looks amazing on you!  Yes, you certainly do have boobies! LOL

Sigh, I'm still waiting for my dress... I think I should call the Atlanta store and see what's going on.  It's been nearly 3 weeks since I've ordered it, and I was never sent any tracking information, so I have no idea where it's at (but my credit card was charged the day after I ordered over the phone).  I hate waiting!


----------



## mlm4485

Can anyone comment on the fit of the Prune Metallic dress?  I am unsure of what size I might need - I am 34B, 24 waist, 33 hip.  Link is posted below!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod113300031&parentId=cat980731


----------



## NANI1972

Chidori said:


> That dress looks amazing on you! Yes, you certainly do have boobies! LOL
> 
> Sigh, I'm still waiting for my dress... I think I should call the Atlanta store and see what's going on. It's been nearly 3 weeks since I've ordered it, and I was never sent any tracking information, so I have no idea where it's at (but my credit card was charged the day after I ordered over the phone). I hate waiting!


 

WOW! I got mine in four days! You should call and see what is going on.


----------



## sharonephone

mlm4485 said:


> Can anyone comment on the fit of the Prune Metallic dress? I am unsure of what size I might need - I am 34B, 24 waist, 33 hip. Link is posted below!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod113300031&parentId=cat980731


 
Use the Bergdorf link to save money:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260059&parentId=cat285103

I ordered a M (34DD, 29, 24) but I won't get it until Wed. so I can't help you now. And it will probably be gone by then. GL!


----------



## Cyndee

Chidori, definately call them.  Mine arrived middle of last week so yours should be here by now too.


----------



## NANI1972

^
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260059&parentId=

xxsmall $362


----------



## ci7h2ino4

Does anyone know how this sweetheart dress fits? 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod109930085&parentId=cat980731

Thanks!


----------



## NANI1972

Beaded cap sleeve dress $975 Small


http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod57560087&parentId=cat205700


----------



## Chidori

Cyndee said:


> Chidori, definately call them.  Mine arrived middle of last week so yours should be here by now too.



Oh, ughh.. thanks for letting me know, I'm def gonna give them a call asap.


----------



## ci7h2ino4

NANI1972 said:


> Beaded cap sleeve dress $975 Small
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod57560087&parentId=cat205700


 
Wow how do you find these?!


----------



## ci7h2ino4

NANI1972 said:


> Beaded cap sleeve dress $975 Small
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod57560087&parentId=cat205700


 
Wow how do you find these?


----------



## hotstar16

ci7h2ino4 said:


> Does anyone know how this sweetheart dress fits?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod109930085&parentId=cat980731
> 
> Thanks!


 
It is very slimming but I find it to run a bit large.  I actually ordered it from BG but had to return... the straps, being sort of a t-shirt material, just gapped too much.  Contemplated getting alterations but really didnt feel like bothering. I think it would work best on a taller individual (I'm 5'4 for reference).


----------



## javaboo

lilflobowl said:


> *javaboo*, I'm doing good; laid low on the HL front for > 1 year and then BAM! Got hit hard again by the recent sales!  Did you pick up anything else during the sales?



Same here *Lilflobowl*! I just got bitten by the HL bug again and purchased a handful of dress! Now I'm like  where am I going to wear all of these to? I love your pink dress you just posted. I was looking for that but my SA didn't have that one in store.


----------



## gymangel812

thanks ladies for all your outfit advice



lilflobowl said:


> *gymangel*, this is a tough one; I actually like the red on you for v-day with the nude, but have to agree that if you want to use the pink Chanel it pairs better with the ash ombre.
> 
> I thought you had more HLs though; did you only keep these two?


no i only have 2 HLs. I only wear HLs 2x a year pretty much so I have to stop myself from buying any more. i think next sale season, i shall get another dress or 2 when they hit 60-70% off though.


----------



## NANI1972

strapless metallic bandage dress xsmall $700

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59520023&parentId=cat205700


----------



## vhdos

I wore my new colorblock V for Valentine's dinner last night.  We walked into the restaurant and within 30 seconds, 2 women said that my dress was amazing 
I took a couple of pics and will try to post later.


----------



## bebefuzz

that's why we all love Herve!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

hotstar16 said:


> Do you mean the rainbow one with white banding? I bought this one last year but had to return. The rainbow part was a MUCH thinner fabric than the usual HLs, and the white bands just made it look like sausage casing  Not a pretty sight.
> Sorry I dont have pics but just wanted to give you a heads up in case the dress you have in mind isn't returnable.


 
I do believe this is the one I'm talking about.  It is from a site that doesn't accept returns.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## nexisfan

I got my red dress yesterday in the mail!!! OMG it is O-mazing. I cannot WAIT to wear it out in NYC. Now I need to think about whether I want to wear camel nude patent decolettes, black kid fetichas, gold laminato rolandos, or black patent decolettes... I'll probably go with one of the decolettes if I have to walk a lot. Fetichas would be great if they didn't make me want to cut my toes off. Ugh. 

Anyway, we need PICS from V-day night with all you ladies wearing your HLs!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

which red dress did you get?


----------



## hotstar16

soleilbrun said:


> I do believe this is the one I'm talking about. It is from a site that doesn't accept returns. Thanks for the heads up.


 
Yep thats the one I was referring to.  It's a lovely dress, but risky, unless you're lucky enough to have 0% body fat lol 


On a related note, wore my long sleeved HL to dinner for Vday last night - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/88682
It turned out to be SO COLD so I opted for the long sleeves... plain but so flattering.  No compliments from strangers, but one person kept turning around to stare, for whatever reason... I'll blame it on the dress


----------



## nexisfan

*bebefuzz*, this is the dress.


----------



## Rimishi

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260016&parentId=cat205700

gasp!! mesh inset mini dress for 462 in XS!!


----------



## Amaryllix

^ I absolutely love this dress. It's very flattering.


----------



## Amaryllix

Wow, sizes XS - L available on this dress -- Ombre Strapless Dress
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260012&parentId=
I believe Nani modeled this for us a few pages back. 

XS available, Front-zip Miniskirt
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod55580108&parentId=cat205700
I love this skirt as well.


----------



## bebefuzz

nexisfan... ooo... Very pretty! Post modeling pics!


----------



## Lyn2005

Booo.... it was too cold and rainy for me to wear my HL dress yesterday. Ah well, I'm happy other ladies were able to rock their dresses yesterday 

If anyone sees a black pencil skirt on sale, in M or S, could they please post and let me know? I think it's called the Leonie style. Otherwise I'm contemplating altering a black HL into a skirt (I know...*gasp* I really shouldn't...)


----------



## luxlover

wow, the department stores are having some pretty good sales on HL now. too bad its all the big sizes and not the XXS or XS size


----------



## sylphfae

hotstar16 said:


> It is very slimming but I find it to run a bit large. I actually ordered it from BG but had to return... the straps, being sort of a t-shirt material, just gapped too much. Contemplated getting alterations but really didnt feel like bothering. I think it would work best on a taller individual (I'm 5'4 for reference).


 
I have this dress, and I agree with *hotstar16*! The cut is extremely flattering, but it does run on the large side. I got an XXS and it is a little loose (relative to other HL-s of course, one can't really describe *any* HL as loose) and the straps need to be taken up for shorties like myself! It gives a really nice long lean silhouette though. 

Nice sale scores, everybody! *lilflobowl*, I adore that red dress!!

This is quite a long shot, but has anybody seen this dove ombre one-shoulder dress in XXS anywhere? I've been looking and looking, but to no avail


----------



## lilflobowl

eheheh, thanks *NANI, Chidori & sylphfae*!

*java*, which boutique were you in touch with & which size were you on the lookout for?

*sylphfae*, we should have a HL gathering with a couple of other SG girls sometime!


----------



## sharonephone

sylphfae said:


> I have this dress, and I agree with *hotstar16*! The cut is extremely flattering, but it does run on the large side. I got an XXS and it is a little loose (relative to other HL-s of course, one can't really describe *any* HL as loose) and the straps need to be taken up for shorties like myself! It gives a really nice long lean silhouette though.
> 
> Nice sale scores, everybody! *lilflobowl*, I adore that red dress!!
> 
> This is quite a long shot, but has anybody seen this dove ombre one-shoulder dress in XXS anywhere? I've been looking and looking, but to no avail


 
I got this one in blue last month from BG, so you could keep checking BG/NM for returns on it. But the picture is a black/grey one, right?


----------



## Cyndee

Does anyone know where I can find these dresses in the Orlando area?  I'm travelling there in a couple of weeks and would like to do some shopping.


----------



## lilflobowl

*Chidori*, did you manage to find out what happened with your dress? Is it arriving soon?

*Cyndee*, sorry I can't be of much help but is there a BG/NM/Saks in Orlando? You might be able to find HL there?


----------



## Chidori

lilflobowl said:


> *Chidori*, did you manage to find out what happened with your dress? Is it arriving soon?



Not yet, but I called the Atlanta store and they are "researching"... I'm actually quite impressed, because although Dula (who was the one who took my order) wasn't in yesterday and the day before, they've been keeping me appraised of the status and such, so I'm not completely in the dark.  I just hope they find out what's up. 

The lady who spoke with me today said that they didn't have tracking number for it since it was shipped with USPS instead of their normal UPS.. Note to self: just ship it to friend in NYC next time with UPS. lol sighhh


----------



## Cyndee

lilflobowl said:


> *Cyndee*, sorry I can't be of much help but is there a BG/NM/Saks in Orlando? You might be able to find HL there?


 
Yes, the Mall of Millenia is probably my best bet but I was hoping that somebody here might know for sure.  I won't have a lot of time and so if I can find out in advance, then I won't have to waste time searching when I get there.


----------



## sharonephone

NM doing 50% off 4 select styles for the next 12 hours:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t=&view=all&filter1Type=DZ&filter1Value=Herve Leger&filterOverride=0


----------



## sylphfae

sharonephone said:


> I got this one in blue last month from BG, so you could keep checking BG/NM for returns on it. But the picture is a black/grey one, right?


 
Ooh thanks for the tip, *sharonephone*! I'm looking for the black/grey one, but will definitely start stalking BG/NM for returns, just in case. 

How do you find the fit? Does it run a little large?

*lilflobowl*, yes that would be super fun!!


----------



## indi3r4

hotstar16 said:


> FYI outnet also has the ombre dress from F'09 for 70% off.  I love this one, own it myself... would say that it runs slightly smaller than the current, more recent seasons' dresses.


thank you so much for posting this!! I've been searching high and low for this dress and finally get it!! can't wait for it to get here.. and hopefully it fits! 
if you don't mind me asking, what size are you wearing and what's your measurement? I'm usually a US size 2 and i take an XS since a small is sold out.. do you think it'll fit?


----------



## hotstar16

indi3r4 said:


> thank you so much for posting this!! I've been searching high and low for this dress and finally get it!! can't wait for it to get here.. and hopefully it fits!
> if you don't mind me asking, what size are you wearing and what's your measurement? I'm usually a US size 2 and i take an XS since a small is sold out.. do you think it'll fit?


 
I think it will fit fine... I'm a 2 or 4 depending on designer and usually take an XS in HL (though sometimes I do S if it's a tube cut and I don't want that unsightly underarm fat lol).  It is pretty tight - tighter than my more current XS's - but looks great on.


----------



## indi3r4

^thank you for the reassurance.. crossing my fingers that i can make it work!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Hi ladies!  I wore my Raspberry HL dress with nude CL heels (it's at the end of the video) for a Valentine's Day video I did a few days ago and just wanted to share it with you.  I don't go out that much nowadays, so I really miss dressing up.  I hope you like the video


----------



## bebefuzz

So cute!  I love the leather pants too!


----------



## nexisfan

nhu nhu, you are so adorbs!! Love the video.

In other news, I have now seen that damn raspberry HL dress enough that I've now convinced myself that I must have one. If anyone anywhere sees a medium, PLEASE let me know!!! I'm dying. lol. Before march 15 would be great.  
...That one runs a bit small, right? It's possible I could maybe fit into a small, too, but probably not if it runs much smaller than the current season dresses. I know I could've sized down to a small in the red open back dress I just got.


----------



## Lyn2005

Nhu Nhu, you are so cute in that video! Love the raspberry HL on you.

I'm thinking I need to diversify into colors, lol. I only have Black, Grey, and Dark Blue HL right now.

Anyone see the gold s scoopneck on ebay right now for 399? Extremely tempted to pull the trigger, anyone have thoughts on it? Do you think metallic gold and being a tight HL dress is "too much"? Wonder if I could tone it down somehow to get more wear out of it


----------



## Lyn2005

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260014&parentId=cat302837

BG Blue Ombre Scoop S $312

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260014&parentId=cat302837


----------



## Nhu Nhu

Thank you so much *bebefuzz, nexisfan, Lyn2005* for watching!


----------



## Lyn2005

Thanks for doing a lookbook for V-day, it was quite fun. Do you mind if I forward the video to my friends and family? I want to show them why I'm obsessed with Herve Leger suddenly, plus it's a fun clip that showcases some great mix/match styles for first dates.


----------



## Amaryllix

*Nhu Nhu*, you crack me up. I loved your vid! (and I'm obsessed with that HL!!)


----------



## cawquette

nhu nhu, you are SO adorable! omg! you look amazing in all the outfits, esp. the pink HL! which shoes (beige CLs?) were you wearing with the HL?


----------



## bebefuzz

I've been running searches for deals on Bergdorf Goodman constantly! I'm keeping everyone up to date on my blog as the flash sales pop up. currently just found a size small deal.


----------



## jeNYC

Celebs wearing HL

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/galleries/holy_herve_leger/holy_herve_leger.html


----------



## sylphfae

Nhu! You are the cutest thing ever! "Pay the bills!" -I laughed sooooo hard at that!!!!!! Awesome video, and you look smashing in that raspberry HL, one of my all-time favourite HLs!


----------



## Stephanie***

Does anyone of you HL fans own this dress?

I'm loving this one:


----------



## rnsmelody

here's a free shipping code for bergdorfgoodman.com NEW2BG


----------



## sharonephone

I just sent back to Bergdorf a Black MiniSkirt in M (runs TTS or small) for $162 and a Lavendar Cap Sleeve Bandage Dress in M (runs larger) for $362. I would think they would show back up on the website between Tues and Thurs of next week.


----------



## nexisfan

^ Hhhhmmmmm!!! I have been dying for a lavendar dress to wear my lav maggies with!! Bebefuzz, do you have a link to that one on your blog?


----------



## lilflobowl

Stephanie, I love that dress too!! I just haven't tried it on yet but I'm sure it'll be lovely!


----------



## bebefuzz

I have a link to ALL of them on my blog. There are 84! HERE- 84 Bergdorf Goodman Herve Leger Sale Links

In fact the lavender came up in s today and I did a post on it.  HERE Bergdorf Herve LegerLilac Dress 
But, it sold out after 10 minutes after I posted.


----------



## nexisfan

lol, I just went and checked!! That is totally awesome to have those links. Is there no kind of setting... like, can't you subscribe to a page to see when it is updated or changed? like streaming or something like that? I've never done it and I don't know how to do it on my browser (I use flock), btu I'd like to do that for a couple of those dresses!!


----------



## lmac408

bebefuzz, those links are amazing! any recommendation on the best time to check? there are a few i'm stalking!


----------



## bebefuzz

You can write a script (as in programming nerd)... which is what i've done.  I don't know of another way of doing it.


----------



## bebefuzz

Found my first one for today this morning in size medium $337. 

Sweetheart Colorblock Herve Leger M

Hope one of you ladies gets it.

Please note I only run my programming script every so often throughout the day. I am still prone to miss some deals.


----------



## lawgirl07

Thanks for posting the links!  I did find the Strapless Ombre for $372 in what appears to be all sizes:  http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260012&parentId=cat205700


----------



## nexisfan

OMG it's actually available... but didn't some ladies say that dress was kinda funky at the top?? I don't think I can do it... there's also a pair of camel rolandos on the bay right now that I'm about to hit the button on... I already have camel patent decolettes though!! UGH! Can't do both!!


----------



## nexisfan

Well, the rolandos are gone now. lol. Guess I could do the dress?? .... eeeek I don't think I can do it.


----------



## bebefuzz

strapless ombre has been available for a LONG time. Nobody wants it for some reason or another... but I posted that deal several days ago.

nexisfan,

If you're not sure about the dress, just wait. There will be more opportunities later in the year. besides, you already got so much already.


----------



## lurkingsmirk

Bebefuzz, I think you just enabled me to my first Herve Leger dress  I spent a frustrating hour trying to checkout my cart and something was wrong with the website, then I finally got customer service on chat and bought it through them. I also got to use the free shipping code! However, during that time the dress became available...so I'll see on Monday if they rescind my order confirmation. 



bebefuzz said:


> Found my first one for today this morning in size medium $337.
> 
> Sweetheart Colorblock Herve Leger M
> 
> Hope one of you ladies gets it.
> 
> Please note I only run my programming script every so often throughout the day. I am still prone to miss some deals.


----------



## jeNYC

How do you ladies find the sale dresses? I can't find it in the sale section or regular section (online). If I go to BG or NM.com, I only see the retail HL.


----------



## bebefuzz

lurkingsmirk, 

Congrats! Well, you scored it at an amazing price. 

Here is a sizing guide should anyone need it for their first Herve Leger.


----------



## Amaryllix

jeNYC said:


> How do you ladies find the sale dresses? I can't find it in the sale section or regular section (online). If I go to BG or NM.com, I only see the retail HL.



If you go to Google, search for (and type this in just like this):

site:bergdorfgoodman.com herve leger now:

I've thrown in the "Now:" search term as BG and NM use that for listing the sale price. If you want to search NM.com, simply replace bergdorfgoodman.com with neimanmarcus.com. You'll have to do a lot of clicking to find an available dress, however. 

I've not actually searched Saks or any other online retailer of HL because I'm lazy, but I'm sure there's an excellent way to stalk those sales.


----------



## Queen_Bee

Here are my finds (in stock) from BG:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260016&parentId=cat205700

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260012&parentId=cat205700

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260011&parentId=cat266507

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod59260014&parentId=cat302837


----------



## nexisfan

This is frustrating! Why don't the links work here??


----------



## sarasmith3269

they do.  you need to right click on it select open in new tab or open in new window and remove the first part of the link.  remove this:

http://go.purseblog.com/bg.php?url=


----------



## nexisfan

The links work and there's isn't that prefix. It just takes me to a page where it says product not found.


----------



## mrsMP

^^ i get the same thing


----------



## sarasmith3269

Im telling you. If you do like I said, it will work. if you just click on the link it will say not found. remove the front of it and it will work.

right click on the link.
click copy shortcut
open new browser or tab
paste shortcut in the address field
remove the beginning
hit enter/go/whatever.


----------



## sarasmith3269

you cant even copy and paste, you have to remove the beginning.

eta: and you have to do it before the page loads.


----------



## nexisfan

Ah, the browser I use doesn't even let me take it out, it doesn't appear until the page is already loaded.


----------



## sarasmith3269

I know.  I was having a hard time too, you have to catch it right while its loading.

It was easier for me to copy it and paste it.  Its so weird b/c it doesnt show up until you copy and paste it.  Then you have to catch it and remove it.


----------



## rnsmelody

I wonder why BG.com the make it so hard to search for these dresses. When they should just worry about getting rid of the stock? Do they get some money back in return if the dresses doesn't sell?


----------



## nexisfan

Aaah it worked for the first time!! But now it's flipping too quickly. SOB. You can just copy and paste directly from here? The link looks truncated.


----------



## sarasmith3269

I right click on the link posted here and select "copy shortcut", then paste in the browser.


----------



## nexisfan

Aaah, that works!! Thanks!


----------



## Rimishi

^ another way to make those links work that might be a bit easier is to click on it and wait for it to load and then in the browser remove the "?ecid=BGALRoGj7akNVsTg"

for some reason that always ends up at the end but once you remove it, it takes you to the dress. Nice and easy


----------



## bebefuzz

The reason why it is adding it is because purseforum is trying to be an affiliate.


----------



## bebefuzz

Bergdorf Goodman pricing went up today
it now matches Neiman's


----------



## sarasmith3269

Blue scoopneck in S/M/L for $292
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/213837


----------



## NANI1972

^Geeez, gone already! I went to put it in my bag and POOF gone!


----------



## dma0808

ughhh torture i need a hl in xs


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dma0808 said:


> ughhh torture i need a hl in xs



if you search through this thread you should be able to find a bunch of HL's in XS that are still available!


----------



## dma0808

i mean on sale i shulda rote that sorry lol


----------



## nexisfan

^ Yeah there are still quite a few on BG or NM that are on sale. If you go to eBay, make sure you have them authenticated here. The fakes are just RAMPANT on there.

Someone please help me report all of this seller's listings: http://shop.ebay.com/drcwst/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562 
Not only are the dresses obviously fake, they are using the pics of fakes from ioffer. Not to mention it's beyond unlikely that anyone has all sizes available of the raspberry dress.   And seller is denying they are all fake.


----------



## bebefuzz

Reporting fake sellers just doesn't work. I've been really annoyed in the past and reported, but they don't do anything.


----------



## dma0808

ughh dont mention the raspberry dress i just lost in a bidding war lol not that seller i wulda bought it now (380) but i wanted a pic of the inside tags and by the time she sent it someone bid on it ..makes my stomach turn


----------



## sharonephone

nexisfan said:


> Someone please help me report all of this seller's listings: http://shop.ebay.com/drcwst/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562
> Not only are the dresses obviously fake, they are using the pics of fakes from ioffer. Not to mention it's beyond unlikely that anyone has all sizes available of the raspberry dress.  And seller is denying they are all fake.


 

All Reported. That is such a shame that e*ay does not do more to protect against fakes. I (and many more) do not shop on there b/c of this. If they made a good reputation, I probably would. You would think eventually they would make more, or at least the same amount of money if they could protect against fakes.


----------



## nexisfan

sharonephone said:


> All Reported. That is such a shame that e*ay does not do more to protect against fakes. I (and many more) do not shop on there b/c of this. If they made a good reputation, I probably would. You would think eventually they would make more, or at least the same amount of money if they could protect against fakes.



Thanks for your help! This seller has been super adamant that I don't know what the hell I'm talking about when they are using pics FROM IOFFER THAT WERE TAKEN OF FAKE DRESSES!! Lolz. I've been looking at them long enough that I know, particularly in certain dresses where it's obvious (i.e. the ombre dresses, the raspberry dress, etc), what is fake and what is real. Lolz. I have given up on talking to them, I just hope feebay takes them down. 

I actually wrote an article for my law review about this exact issue, why eBay continues to allow fakes. The only case on this issue is Tiffany v. eBay, and Tiffany lost. My article didn't get published because Supreme Court denied cert literally two weeks before I turned the paper in... ugh... but it's still a good read if anyone wants to look at it, PM me!


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> Reporting fake sellers just doesn't work. I've been really annoyed in the past and reported, but they don't do anything.



Really?  I report things all the time and they have always removed the listings. (even with just 1 report).  Sometimes, the listings are even removed within a couple of hours.  I once found a seller who was selling fake CL shoes and fake handbags.  I reported about 30 listings and within an hour, she had absolutely no items for sale anymore...


----------



## bebefuzz

My reports always are ignored. But I have only reported 5 times as it never did anything


----------



## Amaryllix

vhdos said:


> Really?  I report things all the time and they have always removed the listings. (even with just 1 report).  Sometimes, the listings are even removed within a couple of hours.  I once found a seller who was selling fake CL shoes and fake handbags.  I reported about 30 listings and within an hour, she had absolutely no items for sale anymore...



I've had the same experience as well. Gogo TPFers!!


----------



## dkli14

Are all the HL bandage dresses prior to Fall 2009 individually banded?  I thought they were but I received this dress from outnet.com and it's faux banded.  The dress I got is look #27 from Fall 2008.  Does anyone have this dress?  If you do, can you check to see if its individually banded or faux banded please.  TIA

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93287


----------



## lmac408

XXS available!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod105580018&parentId=


----------



## Amaryllix

DonnaK483 said:


> Are all the HL bandage dresses prior to Fall 2009 individually banded?  I thought they were but I received this dress from outnet.com and it's faux banded.  The dress I got is look #27 from Fall 2008.  Does anyone have this dress?  If you do, can you check to see if its individually banded or faux banded please.  TIA



I'm at work right now so I can't double check... but I'm 99% sure my Fall 2008 dress (the dark teal, reversible front-zip dress) is faux-banded. At least in the skirt part.


----------



## dkli14

Thanks Amaryllix.  Now I know that there were dresses with faux bands prior to Fall 2009 for future reference.

I'm going to return the dress as it's slightly damaged after obsessively looking over every single detail last night .  The front center part of the skirt has the look of the zipper indented on it like when you run a hot iron over it without separating the back part from the front.  The vertical line looks like a dullish black thats pretty visible when you're in a bright room.  I love the design of the dress and the fit but its too expensive for a flawed HL.  It would have been my first HL too .  The search continues...



Amaryllix said:


> I'm at work right now so I can't double check... but I'm 99% sure my Fall 2008 dress (the dark teal, reversible front-zip dress) is faux-banded. At least in the skirt part.


----------



## vhdos

lmac408 said:


> XXS available!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod105580018&parentId=



Very tempting!  I have that dress in ruby red and I love it.  I ordered one size larger than my usual size though so that it wouldn't squish my boobs (I'm typically an XXS, but in that style I ordered an XS).


----------



## NANI1972

^ I love that dress and that blue is so gorgeous! I fit was my size. I don't know if I would be able to resist!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

WEE!!! My new HL dress came in the mail today  







Thanks for helping me authenticate it *nexisfan*! Now I just need to find a good tailor in NYC to shorten this baby


----------



## dls80ucla

^ i think the length looks great on you! Don't go too short, or it turns into a "clubbing" dress.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dls80ucla said:


> ^ i think the length looks great on you! Don't go too short, or it turns into a "clubbing" dress.



thanks! I'm only 5'1 though so I like my dresses shorter haha


----------



## vhdos

^Is the dress faux-banded or individual bands?  I've always been afraid to shorten the hems on my faux-banded dresses.
It looks lovely on you!  Congrats


----------



## dirtyaddiction

individual! wonder why they stopped doing it this way...


----------



## nexisfan

*dirtyaddiction*, holy HAIL that dress looks AMAZING on you!!! I think it will look BANGIN HOT with the Clou noeuds in your avy!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

nexisfan said:


> *dirtyaddiction*, holy HAIL that dress looks AMAZING on you!!! I think it will look BANGIN HOT with the Clou noeuds in your avy!!



You're too kind! Thank youuuuu + yes! I was wondering what shoes to wear with!


----------



## dma0808

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/68311 this dress do you thnk the top parts weird?


----------



## vhdos

^I love the colors in that dress, but yes, the top is a bit weird.  It's really one of those styles that you need to try on to see how it looks/fits because it probably has a very individual fit.


----------



## dma0808

i ordered it cause im like boney on top and i figured that will cover it lol neone order for them.. r they good with returns if i depise it?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dma0808 said:


> i ordered it cause im like boney on top and i figured that will cover it lol neone order for them.. r they good with returns if i depise it?



yep! I order from theoutnet all the time, they're awesome


----------



## dma0808

dirtyaddiction said:


> yep! I order from theoutnet all the time, they're awesome


 
thank you .. u jus made me feel a million times better!


----------



## indi3r4

I just got that ombre dress in the mail (from outnet) and they're running small!! oyyyy.. what do you think ladies? do this look too small on me? they're very very tight and i haven't try them on with spanx to smooth it out.. and how do i get rid that line in the middle? this is my UHG and they don't have the next size up.. ush:


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi Ladies!
I just bought an Herve leger champagne dress (identical to dirty addiction's but mine's strap goes over the left shoulder) on ebay. I checked online and apparently most of the ones I've seen on celebrities hold true to this as well. The seller's feedback is flawless and she has sold chanel and other high end items with no issues. She also has a bal bag listed so I was fairly confident in her. When I get it can I post pics and will you ladies help me out? Thank so much in advance!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I just bought an Herve leger champagne dress (identical to dirty addiction's but mine's strap goes over the left shoulder) on ebay. I checked online and apparently most of the ones I've seen on celebrities hold true to this as well. The seller's feedback is flawless and she has sold chanel and other high end items with no issues. She also has a bal bag listed so I was fairly confident in her. When I get it can I post pics and will you ladies help me out? Thank so much in advance!



mmm what do you mean? Mine goes over the left shoulder


----------



## dhampir2005

HAHAHA I just noticed the mirror!!! I feel so stupid!!! lololol (it's been a long day... I'm reading con law :cry: )



dirtyaddiction said:


> mmm what do you mean? Mine goes over the left shoulder


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dhampir2005 said:


> HAHAHA I just noticed the mirror!!! I feel so stupid!!! lololol (it's been a long day... I'm reading con law :cry: )



lololol, if you need authenticating I can help


----------



## dhampir2005

YAY!!! Good b/c I'm 5'6 (yes I'm a pretty tall asian girl.. FAIL) so I got the S b/c I can't have it be too short and i'm also between an XS and S anyways. I'll post up pics as soon as it gets here!



dirtyaddiction said:


> lololol, if you need authenticating I can help


----------



## strife00

It's my first time over on this forum but I am currently working on losing weight and as my reward for getting to my goal I want to get an HL, or buy in advance to have as motivation!
Currently I am on the search for this dress in a 4/6 (I dont know what that would be in HL sizes)






if anyone has some tips on where to head in my search or if someone stumbles over one, please let me know!!


----------



## saban

indi3r4 said:


> I just got that ombre dress in the mail (from outnet) and they're running small!! oyyyy.. what do you think ladies? do this look too small on me? they're very very tight and i haven't try them on with spanx to smooth it out.. and how do i get rid that line in the middle? this is my UHG and they don't have the next size up.. ush:



There's a medium on outnet right now.


----------



## vhdos

indi3r4 said:


> I just got that ombre dress in the mail (from outnet) and they're running small!! oyyyy.. what do you think ladies? do this look too small on me? they're very very tight and i haven't try them on with spanx to smooth it out.. and how do i get rid that line in the middle? this is my UHG and they don't have the next size up.. ush:



I see what you mean.  The fit looks a bit odd.  It seems very tight around the bottom, but then loose on top?  The colors are gorgeous, but I'm not crazy about the fit.


----------



## dma0808

indi3r4 said:


> I just got that ombre dress in the mail (from outnet) and they're running small!! oyyyy.. what do you think ladies? do this look too small on me? they're very very tight and i haven't try them on with spanx to smooth it out.. and how do i get rid that line in the middle? this is my UHG and they don't have the next size up.. ush:



what size did u order?


----------



## indi3r4

Its an extra small.. I think I need a small.. Medium would be too big on top cause like vhdos mentioned, the fit is a lil bit loose on top.. what should I do?!


----------



## dma0808

i would try it with spanx.. i also ordered an xs .. or return it if ur unhappy.. personally i understand what ur saying even tho i didnt think it looked bad on u .. my mom thought  u looked great lol


----------



## Avril

Hi girls!!! 

I HAVE JOINED THE HL CLUB!!!!  I bought my first HL today.  OMG   It is amazing!  I had been on the lookout for ages at the HL store (it's just stocked in our version of Neiman Marcus, SAKS, etc. so the selection ain't huge) here but they have such limited stock that I hadn't seen one that I really loved (and I was looking for a classic black one).

Anyway, they had one today - black, with cap sleeves on the shoulder, it's a bit above the knee and it covers my whole back (so it's not one of the low-back HLs).  I'll take a pic tomorrow so ye can all see!

But OMG I LOVE it!  My mom was with me when I got it and we both thought it was amazing, so I arrived home with it, tried it on again and my boyfriend said it was the nicest dress he has ever seen me in!!    I am so thrilled with it!  HLs are so expensive but very worth it, definitely!


----------



## vhdos

^Yes.  My DH doesn't know a ton about women's fashion, but he can definitely tell the difference when it comes to HL.
Congrats on your first one.  I'm sure that there will be more to follow.  I started with my first just over a year ago and now I'm on dress #5


----------



## dirtyaddiction

strife00 said:


> It's my first time over on this forum but I am currently working on losing weight and as my reward for getting to my goal I want to get an HL, or buy in advance to have as motivation!
> Currently I am on the search for this dress in a 4/6 (I dont know what that would be in HL sizes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone has some tips on where to head in my search or if someone stumbles over one, please let me know!!



you should be an s - http://www.shopbop.com/ombre-one-sh...4302164176&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## bebefuzz

Avril,
Congrats!  welcome to the group!!!

Strife,
I would also consider measurements before assuming a size. I generally cannot fit size 0 in dresses as my rib cage is big. But, in Herve, I always prefer xxs even on the ones that run small.
Plus, if you are losing weight... Good luck!


----------



## Avril

Thanks *vhdos* and *bebefuzz*!  I'm so happy with my dress.  I must get SO to take pics of me in it so I can post them up here for you to see.  He absolutely LOVES the dress!  I'm so happy, it hugs me in all the right places and it just looks so good!


----------



## bebefuzz

Avril.... yea... pretty soon it will be like 
must get one with 
cap sleeve--- check
off shoulder
one shoulder
sweetheart
red
white
purple
v neck essential
etc..... 

At least that's how it was for me!

LOL... it is an ADDICTION!


----------



## lilflobowl

Attended another wedding yesterday & got the chance to wear my HL out!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

lilflobowl said:


> Attended another wedding yesterday & got the chance to wear my HL out!



Love it!!! You look so stunning!


----------



## lilflobowl

^^ thank you


----------



## nexisfan

Lilfo, you are gorgeous!! And that dress looks amazing on you!!! But was the bride pissed you wore white? I thought that was a no-no?! Eek! Either way, you look amazing!


----------



## vhdos

^I was thinking the same thing.  The dress looks great on you but wearing white to a wedding is a definite no-no (at least according to etiquette)  

Anyways, it's difficult to tell in the picture, but is that the white HL with the metallic fibers that run through it?


----------



## Chidori

I think that's more of a Western thing.. the not wearing white to a wedding

Dress looks great on you, lilflo


----------



## rnsmelody

You look great *lilflobowl*! Not that many people can pull off the lilac dress  ! I have the navy version of this dress, it really does squeeze in the boobies =)


----------



## vhdos

Isn't the dress white, not lilac?


----------



## rnsmelody

Oops iPhone posted too fast


----------



## nexisfan

Oookay, whew!! I guess the flash just made it look white. lol. Sorry!


----------



## rnsmelody

It's light pearl (lilac) it looks white in pictures but you can see the hint of pink. *lilflobowl* posted a picture of the dress a few pages back. It came out in 2 colors for the spring 2010 collection. Navy & light pearl


----------



## vhdos

^Oh.  The style looks the same as my white dress.
Thanks for clarifying


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks ladies!!

Just to clarify, the dress was light lilac/pink but the lighting probably reflects otherwise.


----------



## sylphfae

*lilflo*, you look HAWT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilflobowl

ehehe, thanks *sylphfae*!
*
nexisfan, rnsmelody, Chidori & vhdos*, I meant to thank you ladies individually but typing on the iphone is a bit of a pain! There's a better picture in my blog to show how the pink/lilac compares to a white dress.


----------



## Amaryllix

A few dresses are sneakily on sale for 33% off on NM.com: 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat22870735 M, L
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat22870735 XXS - L
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat22870735 S - L
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat22870735 XXS, M, L
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat22870735 XS, M
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat22870735 S
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat22870735 XS
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat22870735 M

They are not available on sale on BG.com.


----------



## mishybelle

Hi ladies,

I'm a HL newbie. Is there anywhere (besides eBay, NM and the outnet) you can recommend finding a good deal. I'm looking for a hot dress for my bday and want to spend under $600 (preferably under $500). Thank you!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi Ladies, I need help with sizing. I'm 5'6 a little under 120lbs and my measurements are 34B, 25.5, 35.5. Which size should I get if I'm interested in the lilac dress that lilflo is wearing? Thanks!


----------



## lilflobowl

You most likely could go with an XS; I've got the same measurements as you except my bust is a 32B.. HTH!


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks lilflobowl! Question, did you have difficulty zipping the dress up? and what kind of bra do you wear with it? (I'm thinking of going with the classic nubra.



lilflobowl said:


> You most likely could go with an XS; I've got the same measurements as you except my bust is a 32B.. HTH!


----------



## luckyhorseshoe

Hi girls!

Can I handwash a Herve Leger? I haven't found a dry cleaner I can trust yet....

This is the one I got 

Thanks


----------



## rnsmelody

dhampir2005 said:


> Thanks lilflobowl! Question, did you have difficulty zipping the dress up? and what kind of bra do you wear with it? (I'm thinking of going with the classic nubra.



With that style of dress you will be able to wear any with it bra with it. you shouldnt have any problems zipping up the dress with your measurements


----------



## rnsmelody

luckyhorseshoe said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Can I handwash a Herve Leger? I haven't found a dry cleaner I can trust yet....
> 
> This is the one I got
> 
> Thanks



That's a pretty dress! I love the cut in th back. Just hold off from cleaning the dress until you find a trusted cleaners. Maybe you can ask your local Nordstrom, Neimans, Saks, etc.. on who they can recommend for dry cleaning. But please don't let water come near the dress


----------



## lilflobowl

No problems zipping up for me, & I just wore a skin-coloured strapless bra 



dhampir2005 said:


> Thanks lilflobowl! Question, did you have difficulty zipping the dress up? and what kind of bra do you wear with it? (I'm thinking of going with the classic nubra.


----------



## lilflobowl

Keep a lookout on Gilt.com & Hautelook; sometimes there are flash sales there!



mishybelle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm a HL newbie. Is there anywhere (besides eBay, NM and the outnet) you can recommend finding a good deal. I'm looking for a hot dress for my bday and want to spend under $600 (preferably under $500). Thank you!


----------



## lilflobowl

*dirty!* I just saw this picture (the link didn't work previously); amazing! I wouldn't shorten this any further to be honest cos I think it looks gorgeous as is.



dirtyaddiction said:


> WEE!!! My new HL dress came in the mail today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping me authenticate it *nexisfan*! Now I just need to find a good tailor in NYC to shorten this baby


----------



## Avril

rnsmelody said:


> That's a pretty dress! I love the cut in th back. Just hold off from cleaning the dress until you find a trusted cleaners. Maybe you can ask your local Nordstrom, Neimans, Saks, etc.. on who they can recommend for dry cleaning. But please don't let water come near the dress



I was actually wondering this too, will water ruin a HL? Even hand cleaning in cold water?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

lilflobowl said:


> *dirty!* I just saw this picture (the link didn't work previously); amazing! I wouldn't shorten this any further to be honest cos I think it looks gorgeous as is.



hahaha, thanks! But as it is is too conservative for me! lololol


----------



## vhdos

Avril said:


> I was actually wondering this too, will water ruin a HL? Even hand cleaning in cold water?



Hand-washing in cold water is probably not something that I would try.  That kind of washing is not likely to get out things like lotions, deodorant, etc. anyways.


----------



## dhampir2005

Oh wow, worst discovery ever. So I've been in law school for about 6 months. The last time I measured myself before law school I was a 34B, 25.5, 35.5. I measured myself today because my jeans have been getting baggy of late. I'm a 34B (smaller less full B), 24.5, 34.... what happened?!!! I tried on a pair of Rock and Republics that I haven't worn since my skinny summer and they went on without a fight. Should I hunt for an XXS?!!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

dhampir2005 said:


> Oh wow, worst discovery ever. So I've been in law school for about 6 months. The last time I measured myself before law school I was a 34B, 25.5, 35.5. I measured myself today because my jeans have been getting baggy of late. I'm a 34B (smaller less full B), 24.5, 34.... what happened?!!! I tried on a pair of Rock and Republics that I haven't worn since my skinny summer and they went on without a fight. Should I hunt for an XXS?!!!!



I'd stick with an XS, I wear an XXS and I'm 30, 24, 32.


----------



## xoxoCat

Avril said:


> I was actually wondering this too, will water ruin a HL? Even hand cleaning in cold water?



Me three. I hand-washed my HL when I first bought it, and I haven't noticed any damages. 


Cat.


----------



## christymarie340

hey gals-I'm new to HL...could one of you lovely ladies take a look at this authenticate please? TIA!

http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-SIG...7525?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19c3afe745


----------



## nexisfan

christymarie340 said:


> hey gals-I'm new to HL...could one of you lovely ladies take a look at this authenticate please? TIA!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-SIG...7525?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19c3afe745




I think that's good.


----------



## soleilbrun

indi3r4 said:


> I just got that ombre dress in the mail (from outnet) and they're running small!! oyyyy.. what do you think ladies? do this look too small on me? they're very very tight and i haven't try them on with spanx to smooth it out.. and how do i get rid that line in the middle? this is my UHG and they don't have the next size up.. ush:


 
I don't see the line you're talking about.  I think the dress looks good on you.  Isn't this style reversable?  How does it look the other way 'round? If they don't have the next size up then put on your spanx and conquer the world in your gorgeous ombre HL.


----------



## christymarie340

nexisfan said:


> I think that's good.


 

thank you!!!


----------



## mishybelle

Hi Ladies, I'm a HL newbie and I need some sizing help. I tried the search function, but it only turned up duds...

How does the signature strapless dress fit? For instance, does it tend to run big or small compared to other HLs? I've only tried on a few HLs and I'm typically a size Small. Help is appreciated! I'm eyeing the red strapless on Saks http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446386274&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492823080&bmUID=iWgYKkH&ev19=1:25


----------



## nexisfan

mishybelle said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm a HL newbie and I need some sizing help. I tried the search function, but it only turned up duds...
> 
> How does the signature strapless dress fit? For instance, does it tend to run big or small compared to other HLs? I've only tried on a few HLs and I'm typically a size Small. Help is appreciated! I'm eyeing the red strapless on Saks http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492823080&bmUID=iWgYKkH&ev19=1:25




I tried that dress on. I think it runs a bit bigger than the older HLs but still I don't think I could have sized down from my tts medium. Though I also have that dress except with a black top and I definitely could have sized down for it. :/ Good luck. I LOVE that dress. The HL red is tdf.


----------



## mishybelle

Thank you!!


----------



## nexisfan

NP! I tried on my dress like that last night and it's bunching up around the waist... like not laying flat, and not because it's too small; i think because it's too big or something. That's annoying. I have to see if spanx or some undergarment will fix that. Also, I have got to get the bottom of it altered, because it flares out in an awkward way. Ugh. Love the dress, but I should probably give it up. lol

In other news, there is finally a raspberry hl on ebay now in my size but I'm worried because i'm pretty sure that two of the seller's other dresses are fake.  That one looks fine, though... and I REALLY NEED THAT DRESS. SIGH!


----------



## vhdos

^If the dress is too big, undergarments (like Spanx) won't help because they actually pull you in a little bit (therefore making a dress that's already too big, a little bigger).  Also, the flare at the bottom hem is normal (it's called a "fishtail" I believe) and lots of us have that.  It really doesn't look that bad and there are ways that you can stand that minimize it.
Do you have any pics to post?  Sorry it's not a perfect fit, I know how frustrating that can be.


----------



## nexisfan

^ Thanks. It might not look as bad if the dress weren't below my knees. Ugh. Because it's so long, the fishtail just looks odd in my opinion. I'll try to post some pics later.


In other news... I bought that HL raspberry dress!!!  maybe. lol. Hope it works out for me!!! Now I need to list a whoollllllle bunch of stuff to sell. lol.


----------



## Kai Lien

nexisfan said:


> NP! I tried on my dress like that last night and it's bunching up around the waist... like not laying flat, and not because it's too small; i think because it's too big or something. That's annoying. I have to see if spanx or some undergarment will fix that. Also, I have got to get the bottom of it altered, because it flares out in an awkward way. Ugh. Love the dress, but I should probably give it up. lol


 
omg I have the same problem with one of my hl dresses too. Its a strange problem...I think mine is too small for me? Since it's so hard to zip up. *shrugs* That same dress also flares out. I hate the flaring...please someone tell me how to get rid of it.  ohh...it's normal?!


Congrats on the raspberry dress!!


----------



## nexisfan

^ Thanks!!! I am sooooooo excited!!!!!!!! aaaah! lol

That's the weird thing about my dress, too, though... it is harder to zip up than my other dress. But the bunching thing is so strange at the waist. I don't get it. It's also too big around the very top, which is REALLY bad.  Ugh. I don't know. I think maybe my arse/thighs are so big and my knees so skinny that I'm just not shaped correctly for the dress. lol. I know a large would be WAY too big, though. Sad! 

Good thing I still ahve my criss-cross open back lipstick red dress to wear in nyc! :groucho: Got a man to catch there!


----------



## loserxstar

hi everyone!  i was wondering what the most number of bands anyone has ever shortened their dress?  i have that "fishtail" problem on one of my HL's and I noticed that if i pull it up it's not so bad.  So I was thinking that I should just shorten the dress.  Since I'm probably going to wear the dress in Vegas, I was thinking of just going for it and making it reeeeal short, hahahaa.  I'm not too tall (5'2") so I was thinking of removing 2 or 3 bands.  Has anyone ever removed 3?  Not sure if that is just crossing the hoochie line... LOL


----------



## loserxstar

btw this is the dress that i have http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0450312506088  but without alterations, it hits me right above the knee.  my tailor said he can remove the horizontal bands and then replace the asymetrical part....  hope i am making sense.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

nexisfan said:


> NP! I tried on my dress like that last night and it's bunching up around the waist... like not laying flat, and not because it's too small; i think because it's too big or something. That's annoying. I have to see if spanx or some undergarment will fix that. Also, I have got to get the bottom of it altered, because it flares out in an awkward way. Ugh. Love the dress, but I should probably give it up. lol
> 
> In other news, there is finally a raspberry hl on ebay now in my size but I'm worried because i'm pretty sure that two of the seller's other dresses are fake.  That one looks fine, though... and I REALLY NEED THAT DRESS. SIGH!



you know pretty much all of my herve dresses bunches at the waist and i don't know how to fix it! I tried spanx but they were too big for me ... what do you guys do to un-bunch?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

oh, and also, i'm getting my beige HL shortened by Meurice Garment care. They're taking it up a band. Will let you guys know if they do a good job!


----------



## Amaryllix

nexisfan said:


> In other news... I bought that HL raspberry dress!!!  maybe. lol. Hope it works out for me!!! Now I need to list a whoollllllle bunch of stuff to sell. lol.



Congrats, *Nexis!!* We'll be dress twins -- Mine is on the way too!


----------



## nexisfan

Amaryllix said:


> Congrats, *Nexis!!* We'll be dress twins -- Mine is on the way too!




Eeeeyayyyy!!!! Where'd you find yours? I AM SO STOKED!!!! lol.


----------



## Amaryllix

It was the size small listed on eBay about a month ago -- I've been e-mailing back and forth with the seller ever since. All the pics she sent me looked good, but I'm hoping it's not a bait and switch ROFL! And I'm hoping it fits. o.o

I'm sooooo excited too!! SQUEEEEEE!!!! *refreshing tracking every 5 minutes*


----------



## nexisfan

Bahahaha!!! Yeah I am also slightly worried about a bait and switch. But I know the pics were taken by the seller, and I know that dress is real, so ... YAY! It's also nwt so I'm even moar stoked. I gotta figure out how to get my dresses confirmed on the website. I keep not being able to find the style number. I got that red open back dress brand new, but the seller didn't have the tags so I don't have access to the style number to register it on hl.com.


----------



## Amaryllix

Hahaha! I kept asking her, moar pictures plz! Mine's NWT too! Squeeee! 

I'm not sure if we can register the older dresses, does the red open back dress (which one is that? Sounds purty!) have the S/N hiding near the HL tag inside?


----------



## rnsmelody

nexisfan said:


> Bahahaha!!! Yeah I am also slightly worried about a bait and switch. But I know the pics were taken by the seller, and I know that dress is real, so ... YAY! It's also nwt so I'm even moar stoked. I gotta figure out how to get my dresses confirmed on the website. I keep not being able to find the style number. I got that red open back dress brand new, but the seller didn't have the tags so I don't have access to the style number to register it on hl.com.



You can find the style number on the caretag of the dress. You will be missing the last 3 digits since that is the color code. You can ask someone that has the same dress as yours, for the last 3 numbers.






The raspberry dress doesn't have a serial number on the tag since it's a past season dress before they started the whole dress registration thing. The only dresses that you can register on the website are the ones with the serial number on the label. I hope that helps


----------



## NANI1972

Congrats Amarylixx and nexisfan!!! Such a pretty dress!


----------



## Amaryllix

Thank you, *Nani,* I almost forgot about it with the joy of Jade ADs coming my way , but now between the two it's now an explosion of pure awesome! 

*RNSMelody,* do you remember when they started the serial numbers? I'm not even sure if my HL from maybe a year-ish ago has one.


----------



## nexisfan

. Nm! Got it! Just need color code now.


eta: Sweet, it let me register without the color code. I have joined the elite now! Haha!


----------



## nexisfan

Another quick question. How do you ladies suggest getting off the black paperish tag that comes out the butt of the newer dresses? It is sewn in to the seam between the vertical zipper part and the actual dress.


----------



## rnsmelody

Amaryllix, I think it started around the fall/winter 2009 season. As some of the dresses, I had purchased from that season weren't even registering on the website. I had to email HL to see what was going on. They said that the system is new so it would take a bit more of updating for it to be perfect. The dress was from fall 09, I was registering the dress around 2/2010. So the system is pretty new. Which dress did you get? 


Nexisfan, do you have a seam ripper? That can help get the tag and just use tweezers to get the loose treads


----------



## vhdos

loserxstar said:


> btw this is the dress that i have http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0450312506088  but without alterations, it hits me right above the knee.  my tailor said he can remove the horizontal bands and then replace the asymetrical part....  hope i am making sense.



Is that dress faux-banded or individually banded?  You can tell by pulling apart one of the bands.  If you can see a seam, then it is individually-banded.  If it is just a "fold" at the bands, then it's faux-banded.  I'd be careful about trusting someone to alter a faux-banded dress because they have to cut the material and it can unravel.


----------



## rnsmelody

^ that dress is a faux banded. 

*loserxstar* I wouldn't recommend getting it shorten..


----------



## Amaryllix

nexisfan said:


> . Nm! Got it! Just need color code now.
> 
> 
> eta: Sweet, it let me register without the color code. I have joined the elite now! Haha!


Congrats Yayyy!  Welcome to the fun!



nexisfan said:


> Another quick question. How do you ladies suggest getting off the black paperish tag that comes out the butt of the newer dresses? It is sewn in to the seam between the vertical zipper part and the actual dress.



I actually had some trouble with this, but if you work really carefully at it (even without a seam ripper, hehe) you can eventually get it all out. I initially ripped off the tag first (gently, of course) then picked out the remaining bits.



rnsmelody said:


> Amaryllix, I think it started around the fall/winter 2009 season. As some of the dresses, I had purchased from that season weren't even registering on the website. I had to email HL to see what was going on. They said that the system is new so it would take a bit more of updating for it to be perfect. The dress was from fall 09, I was registering the dress around 2/2010. So the system is pretty new. Which dress did you get?


http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod47070001&parentId=cat205700 I got this one way back when it was on sale, but can't remember if it has the serial number on it or not. I'll have to look tonight. Thanks! 


Also, I love this multi-quote thing. It makes me happy. (Thank you, Vlad&Megs!)


----------



## vhdos

rnsmelody said:


> ^ that dress is a faux banded.
> 
> *loserxstar* I wouldn't recommend getting it shorten..



I thought so.  I know that there have been some posts about successfully shortening faux-banded dresses, but I think that was by having it done by HL tailors.  It's definitely _not _a tailoring job that I would trust with just anybody...


----------



## cawquette

hey hey, i rarely post on the forum but it has been a huge help for me and inspiration. i scored a dress 40% off at the las vegas boutique (not in venetian) that just went on sale. awesome sales there, go check it if u can! ill post a pic later. xo


----------



## sarasmith3269

*vhdos - *  when are we gonna see the blazer/hl combos?  did any of them work?


----------



## vhdos

^Ah, yes.  Good memory Sarasmith.  I didn't care for the white leather jacket, so I have already returned it.  I _will _need help choosing between the beige leather and the white blazer though, so I will try to take pics soon and post them.  It's been a busy week!  I'm keeping both jackets either way because I love them both


----------



## argbiz

they r nice!


----------



## Amaryllix

3 HL dresses in the NM Midday Dash at up to 65% off. But sold out already, holy cow!


----------



## loserxstar

vhdos said:


> Is that dress faux-banded or individually banded?  You can tell by pulling apart one of the bands.  If you can see a seam, then it is individually-banded.  If it is just a "fold" at the bands, then it's faux-banded.  I'd be careful about trusting someone to alter a faux-banded dress because they have to cut the material and it can unravel.





rnsmelody said:


> ^ that dress is a faux banded.
> 
> *loserxstar* I wouldn't recommend getting it shorten..





Thank you vhdos and rnsmelody for your help!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi Ladies!!! My first of my 2 Herve Lege's arrived today! It's the Austina and I got it from the ebay seller Tullulahgrace for only $375 (BEST DEAL EVER)!!!! I went with this dress in the XXS after talking to Monica (the seller) and confirming that given my measurements it would fit. My other dress is in an XS and I'll post pics when it gets here! Please don't be shocked by how messy my bf's apt is. We're law students and it's been a long semester


----------



## vhdos

^I think that dress has been up for auction quite a few times.  I almost purchased it myself.  It's a gorgeous color and it looks lovely on you.  Congrats


----------



## sarasmith3269

*dhampir2005*-  you look great!  congrats!


----------



## nexisfan

Ooh, lala!!! *dhampir*!! BEAUTIFUL dress. And I'm super jealous of your perfect shape.  

What year are you? I'm a 2L. My house looks similar, but littered with toys instead (single mom to a 2 year old). No judgment on messy houses here!


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks nexisfan! Hahaha Law school is making me lose weight which I'm not really complaining about, but I wish I was as curvy as some of you ladies here ! 

I'm a 1L () hahahaha but luckily I do have a judicial clerkship for the summer part time and I'm waiting on my #1 choice firm (I'm in second rounds for application review!!! YAY!) or else I'm going to take an in house offer for the summer. Which school are you at? I'm at the University of Houston! 



nexisfan said:


> Ooh, lala!!! *dhampir*!! BEAUTIFUL dress. And I'm super jealous of your perfect shape.
> 
> What year are you? I'm a 2L. My house looks similar, but littered with toys instead (single mom to a 2 year old). No judgment on messy houses here!


----------



## dhampir2005

Yeah I bit the bullet after the auction ended and I think that's why my price was so great! I'm glad I found it when I did!



vhdos said:


> ^I think that dress has been up for auction quite a few times.  I almost purchased it myself.  It's a gorgeous color and it looks lovely on you.  Congrats



Thanks sara!!!! I love it!



sarasmith3269 said:


> *dhampir2005*-  you look great!  congrats!


----------



## Amaryllix

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi Ladies!!! My first of my 2 Herve Lege's arrived today! It's the Austina and I got it from the ebay seller Tullulahgrace for only $375 (BEST DEAL EVER)!!!! I went with this dress in the XXS after talking to Monica (the seller) and confirming that given my measurements it would fit. My other dress is in an XS and I'll post pics when it gets here! Please don't be shocked by how messy my bf's apt is. We're law students and it's been a long semester



You look fabulous!! Congratulations!


----------



## sharonephone

HL on Outnet now with additional 30% off at checkout:
http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/List/...n-_-30PercentOffLittleBlackDresses110311-_-AM


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks Amaryllix! I went conservative with one and flashy with the other. I'll be wearing my new Lady Clous with this one!



Amaryllix said:


> You look fabulous!! Congratulations!


----------



## Amaryllix

dhampir2005 said:


> Thanks Amaryllix! I went conservative with one and flashy with the other. I'll be wearing my new Lady Clous with this one!


How cute! Mod pics, please!!


----------



## nexisfan

Got my Honeysuckle (raspberry) dress in the mail today!!!! OMGOMGOMG I have never been so in love before. I mean wow. Now I know what you ladies mean when you say HL truly sucks you in. My newer dresses don't have quite the same effect  . Anyway, here's a little pic! Sorry I have creep face; I was trying to look at my phone to make sure I was getting myself in the pic. lol.








ETA: I think I only have 2 pairs of Loubs I can possibly wear with this. One is the camel patent decolletes I have on. The other is iridescent pearlized light pink clichy 100s. Which do you think would be better? I'm not convinced the clichys work since it's such a lighter/brighter pink. :/  Then again, I could wear the gold rolandos in my avy? Maybe? Or just stick with the camel decolletes?


----------



## vhdos

^definitely a nude shoe.  Let the dress do all the talking...
Congrats.  The dress looks lovely on you


----------



## nexisfan

ETA: Thanks, *vhdos*!!  

Ok, sorry for the double post. But Now I'd like a poll!  Ladies, which one of these dresses would you wear to catch a man in NYC, if you're going to see a broadway show? Hehe. It's a strange situation... but anyway. One option is the Raspberry dress, and the other is this red dress, which I bought specifically for this occassion.


----------



## Amaryllix

*Nexis*, you look gorgeous!! Congrats on both, dress twin!! 
I agree, definitely nude shoe. 
(My honeysuckle/raspberry dress is due to arrive today -- I keep pressing F5 on the tracking page. Eeeeeeee!!!)


----------



## dhampir2005

AHHH I love your raspberry! However to catch a man... I vote for the red. The raspberry is really strappy and while sexy it's very OBVIOUS sexy. The red is HOT and how doesn't love a lady in a red dress?



nexisfan said:


> ETA: Thanks, *vhdos*!!
> 
> Ok, sorry for the double post. But Now I'd like a poll!  Ladies, which one of these dresses would you wear to catch a man in NYC, if you're going to see a broadway show? Hehe. It's a strange situation... but anyway. One option is the Raspberry dress, and the other is this red dress, which I bought specifically for this occassion.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi Ladies! And Dress #2 is in too! This one I took in an XS and somehow had a bit more of a struggle to get it on... not much, but a bit more according to the bf!

Hahahaha bf is in the background playing with MY new ipad 2 in white!


----------



## nexisfan

^ WOW!!! That one is just crazy hot. Love it!! And thanks for the input on the red. I think you may be right on it. Plus, I think his favorite color may be red.


----------



## rnsmelody

Awww my reply didn't get posted! I love both dresses on you! I hope to find the honeysuckle dress one day  

My pick is the red dress! It's such a showstopper! How can anyone turn down a gorgeous gal in red! Is that the open back red dress with a single band across the shoulder?


----------



## saban

Red! Definitely red! Congrats to everyone on all their new dresses.


----------



## jennified_

Red red red!!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

sharonephone said:


> HL on Outnet now with additional 30% off at checkout:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/List/...n-_-30PercentOffLittleBlackDresses110311-_-AM



HAD to buy it in an xs! Anyone have the Monique Cutout Bandage Dress?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

nexisfan said:


> ETA: Thanks, *vhdos*!!
> 
> Ok, sorry for the double post. But Now I'd like a poll!  Ladies, which one of these dresses would you wear to catch a man in NYC, if you're going to see a broadway show? Hehe. It's a strange situation... but anyway. One option is the Raspberry dress, and the other is this red dress, which I bought specifically for this occassion.



red!


----------



## dhampir2005

Hahahahaha, this one is for sexy dinners with the bf! Definitely go with the red one.... my bf agrees too! He says it leaves more to the imagination (don't want to show all the goodies too early )


nexisfan said:


> ^ WOW!!! That one is just crazy hot. Love it!! And thanks for the input on the red. I think you may be right on it. Plus, I think his favorite color may be red.


----------



## poohbear0930

wow! i love your red dress! can you please let me know the style name? also, where did you get it? I want to find one too! 



nexisfan said:


> ETA: Thanks, *vhdos*!!
> 
> Ok, sorry for the double post. But Now I'd like a poll!  Ladies, which one of these dresses would you wear to catch a man in NYC, if you're going to see a broadway show? Hehe. It's a strange situation... but anyway. One option is the Raspberry dress, and the other is this red dress, which I bought specifically for this occassion.


----------



## xoxoCat

Nexisfan, you look amazing. I have the same dress in purple! 

Cat.


----------



## dhampir2005

Sorry! Question, do you ladies think that my blue herve would work with a really girly cropped cardigan? I want to dress it down for a dinner with some friends (I have nowhere to wear these dresses so I am getting inventive) with maybe a pair of ballet flats?

I know that I would definitely wear my grey with this AWESOME Allen Swartz motorcycle jacket for nice nights out at the club/lounge. Herp! I need ideas


----------



## nexisfan

rnsmelody said:


> Awww my reply didn't get posted! I love both dresses on you! I hope to find the honeysuckle dress one day
> 
> My pick is the red dress! It's such a showstopper! How can anyone turn down a gorgeous gal in red! Is that the open back red dress with a single band across the shoulder?



Hope you find the honeysuckle dress, too!! I will never give mine up. It's just pure  

*saban*, *jennified*_, *dirtyaddiction*, *dhampir2005's bf*,  thanks for the input! Looks like red takes the cake! lol




poohbear0930 said:


> wow! i love your red dress! can you please let me know the style name? also, where did you get it? I want to find one too!



I don't know the name exactly, but all the websites just call it the Open Back dress. The back isn't really even that open, I don't know. lol. Here's the link to it at Nordies. http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-l...kingCode=96E9DD46-2A4C-E011-B08E-001517B1882A

I found mine on eBay, though!  



xoxoCat said:


> Nexisfan, you look amazing. I have the same dress in purple!
> 
> Cat.



Thanks! I LOVE the purple version of the dress too. I'm kind of obsessed with purple. lol. But I don't think I can be buying any more dresses for a while!



dhampir2005 said:


> Sorry! Question, do you ladies think that my blue herve would work with a really girly cropped cardigan? I want to dress it down for a dinner with some friends (I have nowhere to wear these dresses so I am getting inventive) with maybe a pair of ballet flats?
> 
> I know that I would definitely wear my grey with this AWESOME Allen Swartz motorcycle jacket for nice nights out at the club/lounge. Herp! I need ideas



I think that could work for sure (cropped cardi with flats). Maybe pics to be certain, but I can picture it working just fine! Good luck! 

I decided last night that I need some kind of leather/moto jacket. Hmmm!


----------



## vhdos

nexisfan said:


> ETA: Thanks, *vhdos*!!
> 
> Ok, sorry for the double post. But Now I'd like a poll!  Ladies, which one of these dresses would you wear to catch a man in NYC, if you're going to see a broadway show? Hehe. It's a strange situation... but anyway. One option is the Raspberry dress, and the other is this red dress, which I bought specifically for this occassion.



The red is more of a classic look, so I would choose that one.  
The red looks stunning on you!  Fabulous figure


----------



## vhdos

dhampir2005 said:


> Sorry! Question, do you ladies think that my blue herve would work with a really girly cropped cardigan? I want to dress it down for a dinner with some friends (I have nowhere to wear these dresses so I am getting inventive) with maybe a pair of ballet flats?
> 
> I know that I would definitely wear my grey with this AWESOME Allen Swartz motorcycle jacket for nice nights out at the club/lounge. Herp! I need ideas



HHmmmm...  Not sure how I feel about flats with an HL.  I guess I've never seen it and I'm having trouble picturing it without heels.  I don't think that I would do it.  How about a conservative heel?


----------



## nexisfan

vhdos said:


> The red is more of a classic look, so I would choose that one.  I would just be careful not to show too much cleavage - it may "catch" a man, *but you want to make sure that you're catching him for the right reasons...*
> The red looks stunning on you



 Right! Haha. I do have to keep an eye on the cleavage in that dress (well, in both)... it's pretty outrageous. I think you're all right, though... red is the way to go! Now I have to figure out what kind of cardigan/coat to wear with it since I'm pretty sure it's going to be cold while I'm there.  

I am really super bad with outerwear. I live in a place where we typically get either NO winter, or just freezing wet cold winter forever. Thus, I have like one longer jacket/peacoat, one northface denali, a couple blazers, and that's about it! I'm at a loss!


----------



## vhdos

^Good choice on the red  It really does look amazing on you.  I'm sure that you'll be catching _many_ eyes!!!!  There is something so sexy about a confident woman in a bold, red dress.
I have a similar dilemma.  I purchased a white HL a little while back and it has SO much cleavage.  I've purchased two blazers/jackets to go over it to make it a bit more conservative.  One is a classic white (tuxedo-style) blazer and the other is a cropped leather jacket.  I'm going to take some modeling pics with both and ask for opinions.  Maybe you could do the same?


----------



## sarasmith3269

dhampir2005 said:


> Sorry! Question, do you ladies think that my blue herve would work with a really girly cropped cardigan? I want to dress it down for a dinner with some friends (I have nowhere to wear these dresses so I am getting inventive) with maybe a pair of ballet flats?
> 
> I know that I would definitely wear my grey with this AWESOME Allen Swartz motorcycle jacket for nice nights out at the club/lounge. Herp! I need ideas


 

I think flats could be ok...heres a pic of lilo in hl and flats.


----------



## Avril

Hey girls, I tried on my new HL again today, and I just noticed that there's no Made in China tag on it??  Is that worrying??  There's just a blank black tag beside it 

It's the black cap sleeve dress, actually I found a pic of Jessica Simpson wearing it:





I'm now kinda freaking out - I bought this in my country's version of Neiman Marcus & SAKS so I would assume it's authentic, but I didn't realise that this was from an older season?  How would they have that in stock?  I'm really paranoid now and worried.  Please help 

Here are some pics of the labels:


----------



## Avril

Last one:


----------



## dhampir2005

Hihi! Now... being from Michigan and spending my Childhood in New England this I have PLENTY of experience with (just moved to TX 6 months ago... LOVING the winter) brutal cold dry winters. I would go with the longer jacket/peacoat. It's still pretty brutal cold in the Northeast (mid 30s-low 40s). I'd go with the peacoat as long as it is a subdued color. Now because you don't want to stun him with sudden red sexy dress, I'd wear it hanging open with a scarf (I vote for ivory or the classic burberry check!). as vhdos mentioned, if you have a thicker blazer that could work too, but I vote for a long peacoat/wool coat. If you're going out and buying a coat, some of the Calvin Klein wrap wool coats should be hitting the sales around now! I have one and wear it all the time back home whenever me and my friends go out to nice dinners over my dresses. Hope this helped!



nexisfan said:


> Right! Haha. I do have to keep an eye on the cleavage in that dress (well, in both)... it's pretty outrageous. I think you're all right, though... red is the way to go! Now I have to figure out what kind of cardigan/coat to wear with it since I'm pretty sure it's going to be cold while I'm there.
> 
> I am really super bad with outerwear. I live in a place where we typically get either NO winter, or just freezing wet cold winter forever. Thus, I have like one longer jacket/peacoat, one northface denali, a couple blazers, and that's about it! I'm at a loss!


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks! I'm glad I have a visual cue.



sarasmith3269 said:


> I think flats could be ok...heres a pic of lilo in hl and flats.


----------



## vhdos

sarasmith3269 said:


> I think flats could be ok...heres a pic of lilo in hl and flats.



I guess that personally, I don't care for the look.  I think that it could work on someone who's tall/thin though.


----------



## NANI1972

*dhampir2005* both dresses are amazing on you!!! 

*Nexis* I vote red even though both are gorgeous on you (luv the raspberry), the red is sexy and the raspberry is so super hot!!!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Nexisfan, you look smoking in both! My vote goes to the red dress! No man would be silly enough to turn down a lady in red! Good luck!


----------



## dhampir2005

Thanks *NANI1972*!!! My bf apparently likes the blue better? but he's a pretty conservative guy .



NANI1972 said:


> *dhampir2005* both dresses are amazing on you!!!
> 
> *Nexis* I vote red even though both are gorgeous on you (luv the raspberry), the red is sexy and the raspberry is so super hot!!!


----------



## Amaryllix

:ninja: Honeysuckle/raspberry dress is here.  

I wore my blue ombre scoop neck around town for shopping with flats, black tights, and a leather jacket to really dress it down. Although I did start in lower heels too.


----------



## Naomi80

Hello ladies,

I used to wear xxs in HL dresses but I've put on some weight and I'm trying to figure out my current size. I measure 33.5-24-35. Can anyone tell me what size I would be? TIA!


----------



## lilflobowl

^I think you'd still be an XS...


----------



## Naomi80

^Thank you!


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Hi ladies!

I'm thinking about buying my first HL dress  Before I start my search, I'd like opinions about sizing. I'm 32.5 (28D/DD)-24-35 with shoulders equal in width to my hips, am 5'2.5, and about 95lbs. I know some collections run smaller than others, but would I generally be an XS or XXS?

Thanks!


----------



## bebefuzz

I feel like fall 2008 runs the smallest. The spring 2011 also runs small too, imo. xs fit good on me as well for Spring 2011.


----------



## vhdos

Naomi80 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I used to wear xxs in HL dresses but I've put on some weight and I'm trying to figure out my current size. I measure 33.5-24-35. Can anyone tell me what size I would be? TIA!



Depends on the style, but probably XXS (still) or XS.


----------



## vhdos

MargaretofAnjou said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm thinking about buying my first HL dress  Before I start my search, I'd like opinions about sizing. I'm 32.5 (28D/DD)-24-35 with shoulders equal in width to my hips, am 5'2.5, and about 95lbs. I know some collections run smaller than others, but would I generally be an XS or XXS?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi  I am a 34D-24-34, 5'3", 100 lbs and most of my dresses are XXS.  I can wear XS depending on the style though (I size up sometimes to avoid squishing my bust).


----------



## soleilbrun

nexisfan said:


> Eeeeyayyyy!!!! Where'd you find yours? I AM SO STOKED!!!! lol.


 
I wish I could join in on the arriving raspberry HL dress parade but I'm still on the hunt.  Congratulations ladies and enjoy! I've seen some of the photos, impressive!


----------



## Amaryllix

soleilbrun said:


> I wish I could join in on the arriving raspberry HL dress parade but I'm still on the hunt.  Congratulations ladies and enjoy! I've seen some of the photos, impressive!



Thank you muchly!  The dress is SO beautiful and very flattering, absolutely my UHG Herve Leger. I'm very pleased it fit! *was completely crossing my fingers, since that season seems to run small*

I'll stop being lazy and post modeling pictures soon.


----------



## dhampir2005

LADIES!!! I must share a discovery! So I was in NOLA this past weekend for a trip with the bf and some friends and decided to wear my blue HL to Nola (emeril's restaurant). The other girls were all wearing dresses with flats so I raided the only nice store in the New Orleans area (Saks on Canal) and I found the greatest invention EVER! Vera Wang Lavender label has some new peep toe flats in. They have jewel embellishments on the toe below the peep toe and.... EXCELLENT ARCH SUPPORT FOR FLATS!!!! I got them in nude and gunmetal. Plus a pair of nude patent valentinos... I am officially banned. But back to the flats. I wore them out to dinner and they looked AWESOME! The rhinestones really dressed them up. Unfortunately I didn't take any outfit pics since we were running late, but I will be repeating this outfit and I will definitely post pictures!

BTW the flats are these: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492715781&bmUID=iWW.AyV&ev19=2:29

and I think they work with HLs


----------



## indi3r4

girls, what dya think of this dress? authentic? the color seems lighter.. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...806563&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_570wt_1141


----------



## lilflobowl

^ it doesn't look right to me; the colouring doesn't graduate as naturally as it should...


----------



## vhdos

dhampir2005 said:


> LADIES!!! I must share a discovery! So I was in NOLA this past weekend for a trip with the bf and some friends and decided to wear my blue HL to Nola (emeril's restaurant). The other girls were all wearing dresses with flats so I raided the only nice store in the New Orleans area (Saks on Canal) and I found the greatest invention EVER! Vera Wang Lavender label has some new peep toe flats in. They have jewel embellishments on the toe below the peep toe and.... EXCELLENT ARCH SUPPORT FOR FLATS!!!! I got them in nude and gunmetal. Plus a pair of nude patent valentinos... I am officially banned. But back to the flats. I wore them out to dinner and they looked AWESOME! The rhinestones really dressed them up. Unfortunately I didn't take any outfit pics since we were running late, but I will be repeating this outfit and I will definitely post pictures!
> 
> BTW the flats are these: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492715781&bmUID=iWW.AyV&ev19=2:29
> 
> and I think they work with HLs



Very cute flats, but I just wouldn't wear flats with an HL.  I'm only 5'3" and flats with an HL would just make me look/feel way too short.  
Too bad you didn't take any pics.  I'm sure that you looked gorgeous


----------



## bebefuzz

indi3r4 said:


> girls, what dya think of this dress? authentic? the color seems lighter..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...806563&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_570wt_1141



SO SO fake!


----------



## Amaryllix

dhampir2005 said:


> ....
> BTW the flats are these: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574492715781&bmUID=iWW.AyV&ev19=2:29
> 
> and I think they work with HLs



Those flats are so cute! I'll have to see if I can find them next time I go to Saks. 

And yep, that HL is definitely fake. I got mine from BG, so if you need reference pictures I'll be happy to provide some.


----------



## indi3r4

thank you bebe!


----------



## dhampir2005

*Amaryllix*: They are sold out of most sizes on the Saks website and they only have the nude. They have almost all the colors (including a gorgeous navy metallic blue and black) at the New Orleans Saks. If you can't find them in your local saks shoot me a msg and I'll pm you the info for the AWESOME SA at the NOLA saks! They just got a new shipment in about three days ago. Also for me these ran tts.



Amaryllix said:


> Those flats are so cute! I'll have to see if I can find them next time I go to Saks.
> 
> And yep, that HL is definitely fake. I got mine from BG, so if you need reference pictures I'll be happy to provide some.


----------



## dhampir2005

*vhdos*: hahaha I know what you mean. I'm 5'6 but I always feel short around my bf and his friends (one of his female friends is 5'9 and her boyfriend is 6'2!) so I was reluctant to wear flats too. These have made me a believer! Try getting your hands on a pair for just casual wear rather than HL wear. My are going to get worn so often!



vhdos said:


> Very cute flats, but I just wouldn't wear flats with an HL.  I'm only 5'3" and flats with an HL would just make me look/feel way too short.
> Too bad you didn't take any pics.  I'm sure that you looked gorgeous


----------



## angelastoel

I am just shocked this degrade dress was suddenly on the outnet, my favourite Herve dress ever!


----------



## xoxoCat

vhdos said:


> Very cute flats, but I just wouldn't wear flats with an HL.  I'm only 5'3" and flats with an HL would just make me look/feel way too short.
> Too bad you didn't take any pics.  I'm sure that you looked gorgeous



I agree. Especially if the hem reaches your knee or close to it. It would just make your legs look so short! I'm your height too, so I know. 

Cat.


----------



## arireyes

Not a dress, but I've been debating these for a while and they went an extra 40% off at the Outnet so I couldn't pass them up!

Also I'm thinking of wearing my Navy blue HL tank dress with a cacoon sweater over it for a rehersal dinner tonight.  Is it appropriate or too much?  I'll take pics later if i need too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^ I've been lusting over those on the Outnet for forever! Congrats!


----------



## NANI1972

Sweetheart! Size S/6 $472

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965172%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## peppamint

arireyes said:


> Also I'm thinking of wearing my Navy blue HL tank dress with a cacoon sweater over it for a rehersal dinner tonight.  Is it appropriate or too much?  I'll take pics later if i need too.



I think that's perfect! The cocoon sweater tones down the dress, so I think it's definitely not too much--plus, you'll be so comfy! (HL+sweater=ultimate "classy yet comfy" outfit)


----------



## vhdos

Does anyone have any experience renting HLs from Rent the Runway?
I ask because I'm still having trouble convincing myself that I purchased the right HL for my "white" charity event that's coming up in a month.  You may recall that I found a white HL, but it is far too revealing and I have been searching for blazers/jackets to cover it up a bit.  I still plan to post pics of the dress with two different jackets (and shoes) to get some opinions.  However, I just don't know if the dress itself is going to work for me.  I really don't want to invest a ton of money into another white dress, especially since white is not really a color that I wear much (except for more casual whites for spring/summer).  Rent The Runway has the Victoria Beckham purple/white striped dress that might work for me (it's not all white, but has enough white I think).  Does anyone own this dress and have any modeling pics?  How does the sizing run?  RTR only has a size XS.  Thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos,
Was it you asking about dying HLs?  if so, did you finally do it or not?  What was the outcome?  I found a dress I like that is white but I'd love it in red.  Worth the trouble or not?

TIA


----------



## vhdos

Here's a pic of the purple/white Victoria Bekham HL dress in case anyone wasn't familiar with it:


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> vhdos,
> Was it you asking about dying HLs?  if so, did you finally do it or not?  What was the outcome?  I found a dress I like that is white but I'd love it in red.  Worth the trouble or not?
> 
> TIA



Nope, wasn't me.


----------



## vhdos

Aaarrgh...  I just did a search to see if I could find some pics on the purple/white Victoria Beckham dress and I found that it runs big?  Rent The Runway only carries an XS and I'm typically an XXS.  Can anyone who owns that dress provide me with their measurements?  Is it pretty revealing in the boob area?  
Thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> Nope, wasn't me.


 
Thanks vhdos.  In fact is what islandspice and nexisfan.  If you two ladies could chime in that would be fantabulous.


----------



## Crista513

Ladies, I'm looking into buying lovely Herve Leger and am torn between three dresses =(  I need help!  I want something that will be cute but will possibly compliment my smaller chest too!  Here's what I've narrowed it down to.....  (Don't mind the photo quality on the black dress. It's the Marianne style by the way)  Thoughts?   Thanks for the help!!


----------



## vhdos

The neckline of the black dress looks like it would compliment a smaller bust better


----------



## jeNYC

i looooove that pink but i think the black would be more suitable for a smaller chest. Do you have both with you? If so, mod pics so we can get a better idea on your body.


----------



## christymarie340

Can any of you lovely ladies comment on sizing for this particular dress?

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/nexisfan/items/EUC_Herve_Leger_Black_Marianne_Bandage_Dress_S_AUTH_

I'm a 34a, 25 waist and maybe 30 hips: 100-105 lbs. TIA!!


----------



## hotstar16

vhdos said:


> Aaarrgh... I just did a search to see if I could find some pics on the purple/white Victoria Beckham dress and I found that it runs big? Rent The Runway only carries an XS and I'm typically an XXS. Can anyone who owns that dress provide me with their measurements? Is it pretty revealing in the boob area?
> Thanks!


 
I have this one and it does indeed run large.  Even though its an older season dress, it's more comparable to the more recent seasons' sizing.  I may need to get mine altered, as i feel that the straps have stretched out.  Also - it is very revealing.  Sorry I dont have better news for u!


----------



## vhdos

christymarie340 said:


> Can any of you lovely ladies comment on sizing for this particular dress?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/nexisfan/items/EUC_Herve_Leger_Black_Marianne_Bandage_Dress_S_AUTH_
> 
> I'm a 34a, 25 waist and maybe 30 hips: 100-105 lbs. TIA!!



I'm a 34 (D)-24-34, 100 lbs and I wear an XXS.  Unless that dress runs small, I think that it would be way too big on you.  Your measurements sound like an XS to me, but perhaps someone else can be more helpful with that particular style.


----------



## vhdos

hotstar16 said:


> I have this one and it does indeed run large.  Even though its an older season dress, it's more comparable to the more recent seasons' sizing.  I may need to get mine altered, as i feel that the straps have stretched out.  Also - it is very revealing.  Sorry I dont have better news for u!



Thanks for your reply


----------



## christymarie340

vhdos said:


> I'm a 34 (D)-24-34, 100 lbs and I wear an XXS. Unless that dress runs small, I think that it would be way too big on you. Your measurements sound like an XS to me, but perhaps someone else can be more helpful with that particular style.


 
Thank you!!!

if anyone has this particular style and can chime in, I apppreciate your help!!


----------



## idapida

I just bought my first Herve Leger dress, and I'm so pleased with it! I was a bit scared it wouldn't fit, as I've read that the sizes run a bit small, but it fit perfectly! Got it from the sale at farfetch.com.


----------



## vhdos

Could any of you lovely ladies please PM me if you see any decent deals on a light-colored HL in XXS or XS.  I realized that almost all of my HLs are dark-colored.  I'd like a light pink, light blue, beige, etc.  Thanks


----------



## vhdos

URGENT: does anyone have a dress in the color "Corozo?"  It looks like an off-white or cream on-line, but it's so hard to tell.  Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## vhdos

So....  I just made an impulsive purchase
http://www.forwardforward.com:80/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Herve+Leger&product=HERV-WD38
I have been watching it for a few days now and finally decided to put the XXS in my "cart."  I'm glad I did because it was the last one.  It was on sale for $748, but I did a search for promo codes and found one for another 20% off!  I got the dress for just under $600.  Not sure if I will like the color or the fit, but they have free returns for a full refund.


----------



## jennyx0

bebefuzz said:


> I feel like fall 2008 runs the smallest. The spring 2011 also runs small too, imo. xs fit good on me as well for Spring 2011.



Are all your dresses that you try on in your recent blog post XS? Your body is ridiculous


----------



## bebefuzz

Jenny,

You are SO sweet! 
The only one that was xxs was the pinkish red v essential. I could have sized down in many of the dresses, but they didn't have them at the time in xxs. Some of the dresses like my favorite purple one, I would have to get xs, because many (but not all) of the 2011 dresses in store seem to fit just a little bit smaller. But it seems most of them are smaller because xs works for me in most of the styles in store right now.


----------



## fitch1610

Hi everyone!  I have been searching the forums and can't seem to find the answer to this.  I'm new here and was wondering if anyone can offer some advice on the Herve Leger one shoulder ombre dress?  Does this dress typically run smaller or larger than all of the HL dresses?  I do not know what size I wear in Herve as this is my first purchase.  I am 5'5" 110lbs.  32B/small C chest.  I tend to wear mostly 0/2 and an XS everything I buy.  Any suggestions would be great!  You all look so wonderful in your dresses!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

I would say that most dresses you would fit xs. I'm not sure how that ombre one fits....


----------



## Miss T.

Hi,
I´m 34-28-36, and am really craving a HL dress after going through this thread...  I have been looking at this dress: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...83&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_753wt_976

Do you think it would fit? Thank you.


----------



## vhdos

^Not sure about sizing, but that seller has low feedback.  I typically won't purchase high-end designer merchandise from sellers who have little to no feedback selling whatever it is I'm buying (for example, if I want to purchase an HL dress, I would only purchase it from a seller who has feedback from selling HL and/or other high-end designer items).  
Make sure you have it authenticated


----------



## jennyx0

bebefuzz: I'm sure you hear that all the time  but thank you!! Nordstrom and Saks seem to only have XS-L from what I've seen...I was worried it might not fit right. I have the same exact measurements as fitch1610.


----------



## Miss T.

Thanks *vhdos*, I see what you mean and I agree. It´s just that the dress is so beautiful... *Nexisfan* was kind enough to authenticate it for me, but I´ll take your advice and keep looking. *sighs* Thanks for keeping an eye out for me.


----------



## vhdos

^It might be okay if you've had it authenticated, but I'm always cautious when it comes to sellers with little or no feedback.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hihi! That seller is super nice! i bought a dress from her but am waiting for it to arrive. I have two other HLs to compare it to, but I will post it here. I think she's okay? If not I will definitely update everyone!



vhdos said:


> ^It might be okay if you've had it authenticated, but I'm always cautious when it comes to sellers with little or no feedback.


----------



## Miss T.

Thanks *vhdos* and *dhampir*! I can´t wait to see your dresses, *dhampir*.


----------



## dhampir2005

Not a problem! I asked the seller for pics of the tags and such and she was very helpful and provided them asap! Compared to my other dresses from the pics they looked good (now if she baits and switches me... that's another story). It should be in my friday so I'll post pics and my final verdict (my FIRST red dress ever... ANY BRAND! well... except for a $5 forever 21 I got last summer for China) 

One of my HLs I got from a seller who had a feedback score of 1, but she provided the receipt, the tags, and so so many pictures! And it was from the current season so it was authentic. In general though vhdos advice is GOLDEN! But it is always good to be cautious since I bought an HL from a seller who sold CHANEL with good feedback and it was a nasty fake, so it's best to get things authenticated here!



Miss T. said:


> Thanks *vhdos* and *dhampir*! I can´t wait to see your dresses, *dhampir*.


----------



## vhdos

My dress arrived today!
http://www.forwardforward.com:80/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Herve+Leger&product=HERV-WD38
Free overnight shipping and absolutely wonderful customer service.
The dress is a perfect fit - like it was made for me.  My only concern is that it is definitely an off-white (almost super-light beige) and I'm wearing it to a "white" party.  For those of you who remember, I purchased a white HL, but it is too revealing (like WAY too much cleavage showing) for my comfort level and just not a "perfect" fit.  I purchased a couple of blazers/jackets to tone it down, but I was still very disappointed in the overall look.  
The question now is, would you go with the dress that's a perfect fit, but not the perfect color OR would you go with the dress that the perfect color, but not the perfect fit?  Maybe I can take pics tonight of all of my options (with and without blazers) and get some feedback.


----------



## bebefuzz

Definitely fit over color! Happy for u! U already looked great in the first one so this one must b PERFECT!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

Jennyxo,

For reference, I am 100 lbs 5'5" but butt challenged.  Perhaps that will help in size determination


----------



## sarasmith3269

vhdos said:


> The question now is, would you go with the dress that's a perfect fit, but not the perfect color OR would you go with the dress that the perfect color, but not the perfect fit? QUOTE]
> 
> Fit over color, for sure.  Is it very noticably darker or does it just appear that way next to stark white?


----------



## Miss T.

Fit over color all the way! 

Will you show us modeling pics?


----------



## Miss T.

dhampir2005 said:


> Not a problem! I asked the seller for pics of the tags and such and she was very helpful and provided them asap! Compared to my other dresses from the pics they looked good (now if she baits and switches me... that's another story). It should be in my friday so I'll post pics and my final verdict (my FIRST red dress ever... ANY BRAND! well... except for a $5 forever 21 I got last summer for China)
> 
> One of my HLs I got from a seller who had a feedback score of 1, but she provided the receipt, the tags, and so so many pictures! And it was from the current season so it was authentic. In general though vhdos advice is GOLDEN! But it is always good to be cautious since I bought an HL from a seller who sold CHANEL with good feedback and it was a nasty fake, so it's best to get things authenticated here!




Oh no, I´m sorry to hear about your fake HL. 

but looking forward to seeing the new dress!


----------



## vhdos

Miss T. said:


> Fit over color all the way!
> 
> Will you show us modeling pics?



Yes, I'm going to take pics tonight after I get the kids in bed.  I will take pictures of both dresses and then of both jackets over the bright white HL.

I'm SO sick of trying to figure this all out.  Finding an outfit is normally not this stressful, but I have to do all of my shopping on line.  I've already invested in the cost of two HL dresses, two different jackets, and a pair of CL shoes.  I just want it to be done so that it's one less thing to think about.


----------



## nexisfan

vhdos - I will be shocked if everyone at your party has on nothing but bright white. I bet you'll see a lot of off-white, white with color splashes, etc. I think the second dress will be absolutely fine. Post pics though!! 


In other news, I wore the red dress to a banquet Saturday night with the guy... not sure if it caught his eye. Haha! I can't tell but I'm sure he's just not that in to me. Or he could be afraid of me =, or just unwilling to make a move since I'm still a student (though not his any more). lol. Ah well! I loved the dress and got tons of compliments, but I have to admit I felt a little risque!


----------



## sarasmith3269

*Vhdos *- I know you probably don't want to hear this, because I know what its like to have your heart set on wear a certain dress or a certain designer/type of dress, but have you thought of possibly broadening your search outside of HL?  HLs are beautiful and you certainly have the body to rock em, but being that HL only makes a handful of white dresses and even less in your tiny xxs small size, it might be really limiting your options.  Especially to be investing so much time and money and stress into a stark white dress (which I know wouldn't have a ton of versatility in my wardrobe).

Heres some I found that are white that might be alright (cut some slack, it was a quick search at popular stores):
http://www.express.com/eyelet-rouch...SIZE_NAME&Mrsavf=category&Mrsavf=Color&Mppg=0

alright, you're right.  thats the only one i found   Knowing that they aren't that easy to come by (stark white dresses) Im sure the second HL will be fine, as there are bound to be varying shades.


----------



## vhdos

Okay, _finally_, here are my modeling pics:
First is the off-white dress:


----------



## vhdos

Next up is the white dress:


----------



## vhdos

White dress/white blazer:


The blazer still needs to be altered for a more tailored fit.


----------



## vhdos

White dress/beige leather cropped jacket:


----------



## sarasmith3269

sarasmith3269 said:


> *Vhdos *- I know you probably don't want to hear this, because I know what its like to have your heart set on wear a certain dress or a certain designer/type of dress, but have you thought of possibly broadening your search outside of HL? HLs are beautiful and you certainly have the body to rock em, but being that HL only makes a handful of white dresses and even less in your tiny xxs small size, it might be really limiting your options. Especially to be investing so much time and money and stress into a stark white dress (which I know wouldn't have a ton of versatility in my wardrobe).
> 
> Heres some I found that are white that might be alright (cut some slack, it was a quick search at popular stores):
> http://www.express.com/eyelet-rouch...SIZE_NAME&Mrsavf=category&Mrsavf=Color&Mppg=0
> 
> alright, you're right. thats the only one i found  Knowing that they aren't that easy to come by (stark white dresses) Im sure the second HL will be fine, as there are bound to be varying shades.


 
oooh this one is pretty - more sophisticated and i LOVE the back! http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=BHAL-WD440&c=Dresses&s=C


----------



## sarasmith3269

Sorry vhdos!  We were posting at the same times.

I actually like the white dress with both jackets!  I think the off white one is very pretty too, but for some reason I think the white one looks more flattering...maybe its the sleeves, I dont know.


----------



## vhdos

sarasmith3269 said:


> *Vhdos *- I know you probably don't want to hear this, because I know what its like to have your heart set on wear a certain dress or a certain designer/type of dress, but have you thought of possibly broadening your search outside of HL?  HLs are beautiful and you certainly have the body to rock em, but being that HL only makes a handful of white dresses and even less in your tiny xxs small size, it might be really limiting your options.  Especially to be investing so much time and money and stress into a stark white dress (which I know wouldn't have a ton of versatility in my wardrobe).
> 
> Heres some I found that are white that might be alright (cut some slack, it was a quick search at popular stores):
> http://www.express.com/eyelet-rouch...SIZE_NAME&Mrsavf=category&Mrsavf=Color&Mppg=0
> 
> alright, you're right.  thats the only one i found   Knowing that they aren't that easy to come by (stark white dresses) Im sure the second HL will be fine, as there are bound to be varying shades.



I hear ya' sarasmith.  I don't know why I got it in my head that I needed an HL for this event???  Last year I wore a white dress from Bebe and a pair of CL shoes.  I guess this year I just really wanted to stand out.  I just feel so confident and sexy in HL....
Anyway, I have already decided to keep an open mind to other designers.  I've decided to keep the off-white HL regardless.  The white HL is really, really beautiful, but the top is just not comfortable.  It feels so darn open at the cleavage and on the sides.  I think even with a jacket, I will feel self-conscious about my boobs hanging out.  
I plan to go shopping next week and look for any other options - and my mall is not high-end, but I'm cool with that


----------



## HauteMama

I very much prefer the white dress to the off-white dress; it is just a more flattering fit through the hips. And while the neckline may be lower, there is not an appreciable difference to the observer between the necklines of the two dresses, IMO. 

And I LOVE the white dress with the beige jacket (adore that jacket). Something about the blazer just seems incongruous - like the jacket is a different style from the dress (maybe older while the dress is younger?). I am having a difficult time articulating WHY I like the beige jacket better, but I do. It seems more effortlessly stylish.

But you are gorgeous and will look fantastic no matter what you wear. You have great taste.


----------



## vhdos

Thanks Hautemama & sarasmith
Gosh, you guys are making this hard!  The white dress just feels so uncomfortable up top.  It's not just cleavage, but there is "side" boob that is visible that makes it feel so open.  Also, I can't wear any type of bra - not even my usual NuBra - because you can clearly see the cups on the sides.  Of course, I would have to have at least nip coverage.


----------



## gymangel812

HauteMama said:


> I very much prefer the white dress to the off-white dress; it is just a more flattering fit through the hips. And while the neckline may be lower, there is not an appreciable difference to the observer between the necklines of the two dresses, IMO.
> 
> And I LOVE the white dress with the beige jacket (adore that jacket). Something about the blazer just seems incongruous - like the jacket is a different style from the dress (maybe older while the dress is younger?). I am having a difficult time articulating WHY I like the beige jacket better, but I do. It seems more effortlessly stylish.
> 
> But you are gorgeous and will look fantastic no matter what you wear. You have great taste.


i like the white w/ beige leather jacket best as well. looks amazing to me


----------



## dhampir2005

Ooh a PROFESSOR  we don't have any vaguely cute ones... huh.

I'm sure he noticed because you looked HOT in that dress! Maybe he's just shy?



nexisfan said:


> vhdos - I will be shocked if everyone at your party has on nothing but bright white. I bet you'll see a lot of off-white, white with color splashes, etc. I think the second dress will be absolutely fine. Post pics though!!
> 
> 
> In other news, I wore the red dress to a banquet Saturday night with the guy... not sure if it caught his eye. Haha! I can't tell but I'm sure he's just not that in to me. Or he could be afraid of me =, or just unwilling to make a move since I'm still a student (though not his any more). lol. Ah well! I loved the dress and got tons of compliments, but I have to admit I felt a little risque!


----------



## dhampir2005

Personally this looks the best in my opinion! You could try the nude colored pasties for nip coverage and some toupee glue for sliding issue (apparently V beckham uses this rather than the strips because it WORKS). It looks great and the blazer really does tone down the cleavage!



vhdos said:


> White dress/white blazer:
> View attachment 1361090
> 
> The blazer still needs to be altered for a more tailored fit.


----------



## dkli14

vhdos - Both dresses look gorgeous on you.  I prefer them without the jacket.  Have you looked at lace bandeau tops to wear under the dress to cover some of the cleavage so that it won't be as revealing?  I wear them under my lower cut dresses and tops that I'm not comfortable with so much cleavage showing.  I'm not sure if the lines would show on HL but I don't think it'll be too bad since it's lace.  I usually find them at the cheaper stores like Charlotte Russe, Strawberry, Forever 21...etc

Here's a link for an example of what I'm talking about: http://www.tobi.com/product/32015-free-people-stretch-lace-bandeau?color_id=38988


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks


----------



## Miss T.

*vhdos*!


Both dresses are out of this world. I can´t pick a favorite, it´s a win-win situation. Good luck on deciding an outfit.


----------



## dkli14

Does anyone know which season this dress is from and how it fits compared to Fall 2010 sizing?  TIA!

*These are not my own photos.  They belong to seller fashionandu.*


----------



## happiegluckie

I believe they are from the coveted Fall 2008 season: http://www.style.com/fashionshows/c...02&designer=design_house1637&trend=&iphoto=42

Fall 2008 dresses fit smaller than 2010 ones.


----------



## egglet

Hi Ladies! Just a quick question about sizing... I'm 5'2, just under 100lbs, measurements are 32-24-32.. Should i be looking at xs or xxs for HL or will both sizes fit just fine? 

TIA!


----------



## vhdos

^I'd say xxs.  I have similar measurements (34-24-34) and I wear mostly xxs.  Occasionally, I will wear an xs to avoid squishing my bust in a particular style.


----------



## arireyes

DonnaK483 said:


> Does anyone know which season this dress is from and how it fits compared to Fall 2010 sizing?  TIA!
> 
> *These are not my own photos.  They belong to seller fashionandu.*



I have this in Gray and Plum, and its sized the same as all my other fall 08 dresses. I usually wear an xxs but have this in xs.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hihi ladies! My red sequin HL came in! That brings the total to THREE in a month. I'm banned... esp after my Blue Watersnake Altadamas! Here's a pic!


----------



## egglet

Thanks vhdos!


----------



## nexisfan

dhampir2005 said:


> Hihi ladies! My red sequin HL came in! That brings the total to THREE in a month. I'm banned... esp after my Blue Watersnake Altadamas! Here's a pic!




Oh. My.  That is just a perfect fit. Perfect dress. Wow. Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## dkli14

arireyes said:


> I have this in Gray and Plum, and its sized the same as all my other fall 08 dresses. I usually wear an xxs but have this in xs.



Thanks arireyes!  I'm going to have to start hunting down a small.


----------



## dhampir2005

thanks Nexis! And the ladies here are right, the side zip is much more difficult to fasten then the back zip 



nexisfan said:


> Oh. My.  That is just a perfect fit. Perfect dress. Wow. Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Amaryllix

Please report these sellers, horrid fakes!

http://shop.ebay.com/knopik11/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

http://shop.ebay.com/shenhua_84/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## vhdos

^The links you have provided are of entire EBay pages and not of a particular dress


----------



## Amaryllix

vhdos said:


> ^The links you have provided are of entire EBay pages and not of a particular dress



Those links are of two particular sellers' inventories -- They are selling multiple fakes.


----------



## Miss T.

Hi ladies, I need a little help, please.

http://www.shopbop.com/ombre-one-shoulder-dress-herve/vp/v=1/845524441872505.htm

How does this particular dress run?
Thank you!


----------



## nexisfan

^ IMO, that dress runs tts to slightly small. I've only tried it on, though, so you should probably wait for more opinions.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Miss T. said:


> Hi ladies, I need a little help, please.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/ombre-one-shoulder-dress-herve/vp/v=1/845524441872505.htm
> 
> How does this particular dress run?
> Thank you!



if it's like the beige-ish one it runs small


----------



## sharonephone

I have this one. I typically wear a M except sometimes fit into a S if the dress runs larger. I got this dress in a S and I definitely squeeze into it. I would say somewhere around TTS.


----------



## Miss T.

Thank you, *nexisfan, dirtyaddiction and sharonephone*. 

So an xs for me would be to tight, right? I´m 34-28-36.


----------



## sharonephone

Probably, I think I am a 34-29-something....  have  you worn an XS in any of the other dresses? If so, I would try it.


----------



## Miss T.

I have never tried on an HL before, so I don´t have a clue.  but I really love this dress, so I wish it would work, KWIM?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Major Herve Leger sale @ theoutnet today! http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/List/...411-_-MainHerveLeger-_-BackgroundHerveLegerCL


----------



## Amaryllix

I'm on an HL ban, otherwise I might have gotten the blue front-zip with the cutout in back.


----------



## vhdos

Wow!  So many on Outnet.  Not many XXS though


----------



## chanel*liz

woohoo!! i got to the outnet sale just in time and ordered my first HL dress!!


----------



## itsonly4me

chanel*liz said:


> woohoo!! i got to the outnet sale just in time and ordered my first HL dress!!




Me too!  I ordered 3!    I've never tried them on before though so I am hoping they fit....


----------



## itsonly4me

After reading through this thread though... I am afraid I may have ordered too large.  ush:


----------



## NANI1972

OMG I am already seeing re-sellers on ebay posting what they bought on the outnet! So annoying coz a dress that I wanted at a great price is in thier listing, GRRRR!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I ordered two! Hope they fit, trying to tell myself one will go back no matter what


----------



## sarasmith3269

NANI1972 said:


> OMG I am already seeing re-sellers on ebay posting what they bought on the outnet! So annoying coz a dress that I wanted at a great price is in thier listing, GRRRR!


 
I feel your pain, Im trying to unload one that the outnet just put up (previous purchase).  Now, Im thinking, who is gonna bid on this thing?!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

I didn't order anything  Not that many styles in xxs and the ones I wanted sold out so fast!

 I checked at 11 this morning and there were over 130 pieces and now theirs like 40!


----------



## lmac408

Lots of pretty dresses but none that I loved -- guess I'll have to hold out for spring sales. I LOVE the dresses from this season!!!


----------



## liljake

woooo i grabbed two at the sale today...one i plan on sending back, depending on how they fit. i picked up this one: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/212545 because it's interesting, but now i hear it fits a little small? does anyone know? i'm thinking maybe i should go ahead and order the next size up, since i'm going to send one back anyway...

of course dirtyaddiction would be all over this thread hahaha


----------



## lmac408

^I have this dress in black and I think it runs pretty TTS. I'd go with whatever you can squeeze into because mine has stretched out a bit after wearing it a couple of times.


----------



## sharonephone

There is a couple of new HLs on sale at NM:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...27+4294965172&icid=home1&st=s&_requestid=6382


----------



## bebefuzz

liljake, 

IMO, that white with black trim essential runs tts. I think you should be fine.


----------



## liljake

bebefuzz said:


> liljake,
> 
> IMO, that white with black trim essential runs tts. I think you should be fine.



phew! good to hear. i guess we'll find out...

speaking of stretching, any way to combat this?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

liljake said:


> woooo i grabbed two at the sale today...one i plan on sending back, depending on how they fit. i picked up this one: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/212545 because it's interesting, but now i hear it fits a little small? does anyone know? i'm thinking maybe i should go ahead and order the next size up, since i'm going to send one back anyway...
> 
> of course dirtyaddiction would be all over this thread hahaha



Sarah, I've been here since 2008. Welcome to the forums! lol
Which other one did you pick up?


----------



## roussel

I want the purple dress but no more in my size


----------



## NANI1972

Which purple one roussel?


----------



## liljake

chloe -- actually, i've been here awhile too...but i was away so they deactivated my acct so i made a new one (there was an option to "wake it up" but i wanted to post RIGHT AWAY...) just thought it was funny that i came here to lurk (i love when people post pictures of themselves, so i can see how the dresses fit) and i recognized your stupid hello kitty iphone...i was like...wait a minute...lolol

i also picked up this one: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93255


----------



## cogirlxo

Hi all! I've been reading through some of the threads but this is my first post!  I love looking at HL online, and I'm hoping to buy my first soon (so sad I missed out on the dress I liked on theoutnet)!  So excited.  

I was just wondering what size I should look for.  I'm usually a size 6, 36bust, and it seems like the recommendation is medium.  However, sounds like some HL also runs small.  I'm 5'6", 125 to 130 if that helps or if anyone around that size has any experience with particular cuts/dresses... 

Thanks!


----------



## hellokitty99

^ hi *cogirlxo*, based on your height and weight, you sound like a borderline small/medium IMO.  Small would probably work for you in most styles unless the dress runs small, in which case you'd want a medium.  if you prefer the dress to be a little looser, go with medium and size down to small on dresses that run large.


----------



## liljake

cogirlxo said:


> Hi all! I've been reading through some of the threads but this is my first post!  I love looking at HL online, and I'm hoping to buy my first soon (so sad I missed out on the dress I liked on theoutnet)!  So excited.
> 
> I was just wondering what size I should look for.  I'm usually a size 6, 36bust, and it seems like the recommendation is medium.  However, sounds like some HL also runs small.  I'm 5'6", 125 to 130 if that helps or if anyone around that size has any experience with particular cuts/dresses...
> 
> Thanks!



i have roughly the same measurements as you (i'm about 5'7", 130, and my bust isn't 36 but 34DD), and i wear an S and sometimes that seems a little loose...you do want it to be a little "small" feeling or it'll end up being too loose and you'll look like this: http://style.mtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/katy-gisele-herve-leger.jpg


----------



## arnott

Hey everyone!  Anyone know if this dress runs tts?

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214386


----------



## cogirlxo

liljake said:


> i have roughly the same measurements as you (i'm about 5'7", 130, and my bust isn't 36 but 34DD), and i wear an S and sometimes that seems a little loose...you do want it to be a little "small" feeling or it'll end up being too loose and you'll look like this: http://style.mtv.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/katy-gisele-herve-leger.jpg



Thanks all. liljake, are there any styles you would particularly recommend since we probably have a pretty similar body type?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

liljake said:


> chloe -- actually, i've been here awhile too...but i was away so they deactivated my acct so i made a new one (there was an option to "wake it up" but i wanted to post RIGHT AWAY...) just thought it was funny that i came here to lurk (i love when people post pictures of themselves, so i can see how the dresses fit) and i recognized your stupid hello kitty iphone...i was like...wait a minute...lolol
> 
> i also picked up this one: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93255



check out the first page, post #7, there's a pic of me and you


----------



## liljake

cogirlxo - 

i think the classics look best -- i love love love this style: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214385, along with this one: http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...cp=4213684.3376885&view=all&parentPage=family

the high-necked dresses tend to make me look a little top-heavy (as in fat, i guess i am top-heavy). these little v-necked ones (like the one i ordered: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/212545) can be a hit or miss.


----------



## liljake

dirtyaddiction said:


> check out the first page, post #7, there's a pic of me and you



ah yeah, i didn't get back that far...but i probably would have noticed that one too hahahaha

i like how i'm talking to you all over the web, even anonymous forums on which we're supposed to be discussing designer items.

how big is your collection now? i love that little green one (i was stalking your facebook albums), it looks fantastic on you


----------



## liljake

i like how none of us matched that night. and how it was also winter.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

liljake said:


> ah yeah, i didn't get back that far...but i probably would have noticed that one too hahahaha
> 
> i like how i'm talking to you all over the web, even anonymous forums on which we're supposed to be discussing designer items.
> 
> how big is your collection now? i love that little green one (i was stalking your facebook albums), it looks fantastic on you



Only 4 :/ I have 3 dresses + 1 skirt. I am on the hunt for the raspberry dress! If anyone sees it/sells theirs in an xs please do let me know!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Does anyone have this dress? How does it fit? http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-Ban...WC_Dresses&hash=item41580dd371#ht_3380wt_1141


----------



## bebefuzz

dirtyaddiction said:


> Does anyone have this dress? How does it fit? http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-Ban...WC_Dresses&hash=item41580dd371#ht_3380wt_1141



I personally think that dress is a little odd looking. but just my opinion.... so whatever.


----------



## Louise15

Question from a HL newbie... I have a dress and a skirt, both purchased from Outnet.

I was looking at the HL site trying to figure out when there sales started so I could plan a trip to the closest store in Dallas. Apparently, the only way to figure out when the sales are is to register your dress? Can you register a dress from the outnet on the HL site? Any idea when the sales are and how much they actually get marked down, and when this would this be?

Thanks.


----------



## bebefuzz

dirtyaddiction said:


> Only 4 :/ I have 3 dresses + 1 skirt. I am on the hunt for the raspberry dress! If anyone sees it/sells theirs in an xs please do let me know!



Listen to u ... Only 4... Lol


----------



## bebefuzz

liljake said:


> cogirlxo -
> 
> i think the classics look best -- i love love love this style: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214385, along with this one: http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...cp=4213684.3376885&view=all&parentPage=family
> 
> the high-necked dresses tend to make me look a little top-heavy (as in fat, i guess i am top-heavy). these little v-necked ones (like the one i ordered: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/212545) can be a hit or miss.



I agree with loving the classics. I truly believe a solid color bodycon Herve leger is timeless...


----------



## alwaysadira

Hi all,

 I'd love to get a HL dress. Is this site too good be true?

http://www.thecelebritydress.net/


----------



## dirtyaddiction

alwaysadira said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd love to get a HL dress. Is this site too good be true?
> 
> http://www.thecelebritydress.net/



yes IMHO. Many of those pictures are stolen from other sites.


----------



## hellokitty99

alwaysadira said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd love to get a HL dress. Is this site too good be true?
> 
> http://www.thecelebritydress.net/


 
IMO, definitely.  there's a lot of those sites around selling fake dresses.  the prices are way too cheap and the pictures look like stolen stock pictures.  the only way prices would be that cheap for HL dresses would be on ebay (and even then, there are tons of fakes around).


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bebefuzz said:


> Listen to u ... Only 4... Lol



 maybe i've been hanging around the CL forum too long lol.


----------



## alwaysadira

Thank you so much dirtyaddiction and hellokitty99!


----------



## bitharvest

I need everyone's help! I'd love to buy this dress and add it to my collection, but I'd hate to buy a fake. What do you all think? Thanks in advance for the help...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110671732437&category=63861&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Amaryllix

Louise15 said:


> Question from a HL newbie... I have a dress and a skirt, both purchased from Outnet.
> 
> I was looking at the HL site trying to figure out when there sales started so I could plan a trip to the closest store in Dallas. Apparently, the only way to figure out when the sales are is to register your dress? Can you register a dress from the outnet on the HL site? Any idea when the sales are and how much they actually get marked down, and when this would this be?
> 
> Thanks.



You can definitely register a dress from the Outnet on the HL site. It just needs to have a serial number, which is a relatively new phenomenon.  

I'm not quite sure when the next sale is, as I haven't spoken to my SA in quite a while. However, they are having an event coming up where you get a gift with purchase. HL's Facebook page is also a good place to check for news on sales. 

HTH!


----------



## hellokitty99

Louise15 said:


> Question from a HL newbie... I have a dress and a skirt, both purchased from Outnet.
> 
> I was looking at the HL site trying to figure out when there sales started so I could plan a trip to the closest store in Dallas. Apparently, the only way to figure out when the sales are is to register your dress? Can you register a dress from the outnet on the HL site? Any idea when the sales are and how much they actually get marked down, and when this would this be?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Hi, not sure when the next sale is but my SA at the Dallas location notified me that they're having a special event this weekend (thur-sun) where there's a GWP if you spend over $500.  She said it was a HL bracelet.  PM me if you want her name.  You can probably call the store and ask if there are any dresses on sale during the event.  My guess is that they'll have a sale sometime during the summer.


----------



## inggalovesbags

ladies, does anyone know how the nude heidi ombre dress fits? the one worn by jenny mccarthy and heidi montag? im between an xxs & xs. just wondering, if i do decide to go up a size, would it be difficult to alter the straps in particular? TIA! 

http://www.google.com.ph/imgres?q=j...0&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0&biw=1438&bih=642


----------



## dirtyaddiction

inggalovesbags said:


> ladies, does anyone know how the nude heidi ombre dress fits? the one worn by jenny mccarthy and heidi montag? im between an xxs & xs. just wondering, if i do decide to go up a size, would it be difficult to alter the straps in particular? TIA!
> 
> http://www.google.com.ph/imgres?q=j...0&ndsp=22&ved=1t:429,r:7,s:0&biw=1438&bih=642



I have this one, I'm an XXS and I have this one in an xs. The straps will be hard to alter


----------



## itsonly4me

How do you girls like your HL to fit?  I ordered a size 6(medium) and think it may be too big.  Its fitted but it doesnt feel "tight".  Im not sure how its supposed to feel?  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## inggalovesbags

dirtyaddiction said:


> I have this one, I'm an XXS and I have this one in an xs. The straps will be hard to alter



ah! yes i believe i saw your picture in the part deux thread! its such a gorgeous dress and fits you so well!!! if you dont mind, may i ask what your stats are?  mine's 31.5b-25.5-35.5. it sucks being in between sizes!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

inggalovesbags said:


> ah! yes i believe i saw your picture in the part deux thread! its such a gorgeous dress and fits you so well!!! if you dont mind, may i ask what your stats are?  mine's 31.5b-25.5-35.5. it sucks being in between sizes!!



it ruches a bit at the waist cause I don't think it's tight enough? but i'm 30 -24-33


----------



## inggalovesbags

dirtyaddiction said:


> it ruches a bit at the waist cause I don't think it's tight enough? but i'm 30 -24-33



thanks a bunch for your help! but yes that's exactly what i would like to avoid! i want it to be skin tight! like vacuum sealed tight haha. ever thought about having the sides taken in a bit just to get rid of the ruching?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bitharvest said:


> I need everyone's help! I'd love to buy this dress and add it to my collection, but I'd hate to buy a fake. What do you all think? Thanks in advance for the help...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110671732437&category=63861&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



is that one this one? http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214380 It looks a little different


----------



## liljake

bitharvest--

i'm totally NOT an expert, but imo that dress looks like a fake.  compare to the original: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...&gl=us&client=firefox-a&source=www.google.com

(that's a cached site, so hopefully it works...if not, let me know and i will upload pics)

as you can see the one you're looking at has a distinctive black band at the bottom...there's also nude/sand colored bandages around the middle, while the original has light gray/green bars around the middle. the tag is also on the left side and the hangar straps are missing -- might be a sign of a fake, but need more input.


----------



## liljake

itsonly4me said:


> How do you girls like your HL to fit?  I ordered a size 6(medium) and think it may be too big.  Its fitted but it doesnt feel "tight".  Im not sure how its supposed to feel?  Any help would be appreciated!



according to the salespeople i've spoken with, it should be tight enough that you have a little trouble zipping it up on your own.  i'm a size 6 and i wear a small, though, and i think that's how it translates (at least, on the outnet).


----------



## itsonly4me

liljake said:


> according to the salespeople i've spoken with, it should be tight enough that you have a little trouble zipping it up on your own.  i'm a size 6 and i wear a small, though, and i think that's how it translates (at least, on the outnet).



Thanks liljake.  I figured!  What makes me mad is there were smalls available when I ordered I just didnt realize thats the size I would be!  

Do they shrink at all when you wash them?  It would be different if I paid full price and could just exchange for a different size... I kind of want to make them work.


----------



## liljake

are you sure you can't exchange/return? afaik the dresses are dry clean only, i wouldn't try to shrink it with washing.


----------



## Louise15

Thank you everyone!  Intermix was the only store in Austin who actually carried the dresses, and they closed a few months ago here.  I registered the dress, so hopefully will get the notifications now.

I would love to have the email of an SA in Dallas. I have been to that store, but never purchased before.


----------



## Amaryllix

I've been told by SAs to never, ever do anything more than spot clean, but I've both dry-cleaned and hand-washed with success. That being said, I highly doubt it's possible or a good idea to try to shrink the dress with washing. 

When it comes to fit, it depends on how you want the dress to... fit. Some people like their HL a little less constricting, others like their HL to really suck everything in. Personally, I have dresses that are a little big (but not obviously - I had a little size dilemma when I first started my HL addiction) and dresses that literally hug every curve. I tend to wear the dresses with a looser fit for a more casual look. My blue ombre scoopneck (the one *Bitharvest* is looking for, I got a size M even though a size S would've worked just fine) is a favorite of mine for going out shopping. Really dresses down under a leather jacket and with some opaque tights and flats, imo.


----------



## chanel*liz

woohoo!! got my first HL dress in the mail today from the outnet sale. i got an xxs w/out ever trying them on before and it fits perfect!! i can definitely see the allure in these dresses!!


----------



## bebefuzz

Congrats Chanel! Welcome 2 the group!


----------



## bitharvest

dirtyaddiction said:


> is that one this one? http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214380 It looks a little different


 
yes, that's the one! you are correct, it does look different when closely examined.


----------



## bitharvest

liljake said:


> bitharvest--
> 
> i'm totally NOT an expert, but imo that dress looks like a fake. compare to the original: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...&gl=us&client=firefox-a&source=www.google.com
> 
> (that's a cached site, so hopefully it works...if not, let me know and i will upload pics)
> 
> as you can see the one you're looking at has a distinctive black band at the bottom...there's also nude/sand colored bandages around the middle, while the original has light gray/green bars around the middle. the tag is also on the left side and the hangar straps are missing -- might be a sign of a fake, but need more input.


 
wow! thank you so much for your observations! the site worked perfect. i decided to pass on it just to be on the safe side. i would love to have this one, but i'd be crushed to have purchased a knockoff. i guess i'll just have to keep looking. thank you again!


----------



## NANI1972

liljake said:


> bitharvest--
> 
> i'm totally NOT an expert, but imo that dress looks like a fake. compare to the original: http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...&gl=us&client=firefox-a&source=www.google.com
> 
> (that's a cached site, so hopefully it works...if not, let me know and i will upload pics)
> 
> as you can see the one you're looking at has a distinctive black band at the bottom...there's also nude/sand colored bandages around the middle, while the original has light gray/green bars around the middle. the tag is also on the left side and the hangar straps are missing -- might be a sign of a fake, but need more input.


 
Just a consideration to all about authenticating on the forum. It really is best not to give to much away on the differences of how to tell a fake from the real deal. Sellers of fake items have been known to lurk in forums on here (CL, Gucci, LV etc.) to try to find out info or even post thier own items for authenticating and then ask the authenticator how they can tell it's a fake. So it's best to just state your opinion as to wether it is real or fake. The fakers use this information to try to make thier crappy fakes better. Just a FYI.


----------



## vhdos

itsonly4me said:


> How do you girls like your HL to fit?  I ordered a size 6(medium) and think it may be too big.  Its fitted but it doesnt feel "tight".  Im not sure how its supposed to feel?  Any help would be appreciated!



I think that the dresses are supposed to fit snug/tight, but it's really about personal preference.  Some ladies prefer the fit to be super-tight, while others prefer a little more breathing room.  I like mine tight.  For me, the dress is a good fit if it "hugs" me and holds me in.  It's very snug, but still comfortable.


----------



## itsonly4me

vhdos said:


> I think that the dresses are supposed to fit snug/tight, but it's really about personal preference. Some ladies prefer the fit to be super-tight, while others prefer a little more breathing room. I like mine tight. For me, the dress is a good fit if it "hugs" me and holds me in. It's very snug, but still comfortable.


 

Thanks vhdos!  I think a small would be perfect for me, not too tight but still hugs all my curves.  


Does anyone know when the next sale is?  I cant imagine paying more than 600 for one!


----------



## itsonly4me

Amaryllix said:


> I've been told by SAs to never, ever do anything more than spot clean, but I've both dry-cleaned and hand-washed with success. That being said, I highly doubt it's possible or a good idea to try to shrink the dress with washing.
> 
> When it comes to fit, it depends on how you want the dress to... fit. Some people like their HL a little less constricting, others like their HL to really suck everything in. Personally, I have dresses that are a little big (but not obviously - I had a little size dilemma when I first started my HL addiction) and dresses that literally hug every curve. I tend to wear the dresses with a looser fit for a more casual look. My blue ombre scoopneck (the one *Bitharvest* is looking for, I got a size M even though a size S would've worked just fine) is a favorite of mine for going out shopping. Really dresses down under a leather jacket and with some opaque tights and flats, imo.


 

Thanks Amar.  I never even thought about the fact that it was dry clean only.  I was thinking irrationally, forgive me.   

I agree with you about the casual look of a "looser" dress, I may keep the purple one I got as it seems a bit tighter than the other 2.


----------



## itsonly4me

liljake said:


> are you sure you can't exchange/return? afaik the dresses are dry clean only, i wouldn't try to shrink it with washing.


 

Oh, I can return them,  but there arent any left in smaller sizes...


----------



## liljake

NANI1972 said:


> Just a consideration to all about authenticating on the forum. It really is best not to give to much away on the differences of how to tell a fake from the real deal. Sellers of fake items have been known to lurk in forums on here (CL, Gucci, LV etc.) to try to find out info or even post thier own items for authenticating and then ask the authenticator how they can tell it's a fake. So it's best to just state your opinion as to wether it is real or fake. The fakers use this information to try to make thier crappy fakes better. Just a FYI.



oh hey, my bad. good point!


----------



## liljake

itsonly4me said:


> Oh, I can return them,  but there arent any left in smaller sizes...



well, i guess it depends on how you want it to fit. someone else said she likes some of hers to fit a little big...but if you are really into the supertight look i would return them and wait for the next sale ...sucks i know


----------



## mlm4485

Can anyone advise if this dress is authentic?   I posted within the wardrobe authenticate this forum but I see that many of the posts are going unanswered.  Thank you!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360358602517&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## mlm4485

Nevermind my post above...just got my answer on the authenticate this section 



mlm4485 said:


> Can anyone advise if this dress is authentic? I posted within the wardrobe authenticate this forum but I see that many of the posts are going unanswered. Thank you!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360358602517&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## SunglassLove

Ladies!! Can you help me with sizing for HL?

I'm an 8/10 (8 dress, 10 jeans, sometimes smaller). 36B on a good day. :shame:

I have a curvy figure otherwise, hips and butt and a small waist.

Any tips, aside from going and trying on?


----------



## rnsmelody

SunglassLove said:


> Ladies!! Can you help me with sizing for HL?
> 
> I'm an 8/10 (8 dress, 10 jeans, sometimes smaller). 36B on a good day. :shame:
> 
> I have a curvy figure otherwise, hips and butt and a small waist.
> 
> Any tips, aside from going and trying on?



Bring a pair of heels with you  wear seamless underwear and a good bra for the girls. Wiggle into the dress and take your time putting it on and off. Sometimes it's a stuggle to get it on, but always take your time. Ask for help to zip up the dress. HTH


----------



## bebefuzz

SunglassLove said:


> Ladies!! Can you help me with sizing for HL?
> 
> I'm an 8/10 (8 dress, 10 jeans, sometimes smaller). 36B on a good day. :shame:
> 
> I have a curvy figure otherwise, hips and butt and a small waist.
> 
> Any tips, aside from going and trying on?



Most likely a medium in most styles is my guess... Let us see what the other girls have to say. I am assuming u r using united states size 8


----------



## nexisfan

*SunglassLove*, I also suggest a Medium. You sound like the exact same measurements as me. But I always do recommend trying on if possible. I'm sure you'd be just fine with a medium, though.


----------



## SunglassLove

I was thinking medium too, based on what I've read. I'm excited to go try stuff on... I'm hoping that the dress style ends up working for my body type.


----------



## sharonephone

^^ Definitely Medium.

Does anyone know what bra you could wear with this dress? The purple fits nice but I don't have an appropriate bra to wear with it. I have large boobs so no bra is probably not an option. also, the dress sits low at the cleavage opening, if that makes sense.

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/73485


----------



## rnsmelody

sharonephone said:


> ^^ Definitely Medium.
> 
> Does anyone know what bra you could wear with this dress? The purple fits nice but I don't have an appropriate bra to wear with it. I have large boobs so no bra is probably not an option. also, the dress sits low at the cleavage opening, if that makes sense.
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/73485



I wear these 2 bras with my HL dresses. Not too heavy, easy & light. Also use fashion tape if the bra peeks out from under the dres  

 nubra featherlite or victoria secret backless Demi bra 

http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1300104439848&pagename=vsdWrapper

http://www.nubra.net/shop/nubra_feather_lite-92-prd1.htm


----------



## bebefuzz

Most people know from my blog thAt I almost always prefer a traditional bra with my Herve dresses. I don't have this dress but it looks like you may be able to wear a strapless with it or even a bra that loops around by the back of your neck.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hahaha Ladies a tip.... if you wear an HL and go to Fogo de Chao... horrible idea. 

I had to choose between breathing and eating in the end. The dress was fine for the first half but for the second half it was torture to watch food go by and stop. I should've known better! Next time wearing a loose tunic dress


----------



## Amaryllix

I usually wear Nu Bra with my HL, and am a definite fan. For reference, I'm a 34C. HTH!


----------



## vhdos

Amaryllix said:


> I usually wear Nu Bra with my HL, and am a definite fan. For reference, I'm a 34C. HTH!



Me too.  I absolutely love Nu Bra.  I am about a 34C/D (most of my bras are a 34D, but I have a couple of 34C's too) and I can get some pretty amazing cleavage with a Nu Bra  No worrying about edges showing through or straps peeking out...


----------



## sylphfae

dhampir2005 said:


> Hahaha Ladies a tip.... if you wear an HL and go to Fogo de Chao... horrible idea.
> 
> I had to choose between breathing and eating in the end. The dress was fine for the first half but for the second half it was torture to watch food go by and stop. I should've known better! Next time wearing a loose tunic dress


 
BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!! This is hilarious!!! Especially since I've been in the same situation....mountain of Hokkaido scallops vs looking good in a HL. Tough choice!!


----------



## jem21

Hi everyone

I'm a HL newbie. Have just purchased two skirts from the outnet - the black bandage skirt and the black jersey skirt with white piping. I ordered them both in size XS, and am now panicking that I have chosen a too-big size. I'm 31 - 24 - 34 and about 5'4, will an XS be okay (please say yes!)? Also, would I generally be looking for an XS or an XXS in dresses?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## bebefuzz

jem21 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a HL newbie. Have just purchased two skirts from the outnet - the black bandage skirt and the black jersey skirt with white piping. I ordered them both in size XS, and am now panicking that I have chosen a too-big size. I'm 31 - 24 - 34 and about 5'4, will an XS be okay (please say yes!)? Also, would I generally be looking for an XS or an XXS in dresses?
> 
> Thanks so much!!



How much do you weigh?


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi! I'm a 34B, 24.5, 34. I wear an XS, but sometimes they are tight in the chest. Like *Bebefuzz* said, how much do you weigh? I'm 5'6 and about 108-110 ish right now.



jem21 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a HL newbie. Have just purchased two skirts from the outnet - the black bandage skirt and the black jersey skirt with white piping. I ordered them both in size XS, and am now panicking that I have chosen a too-big size. I'm 31 - 24 - 34 and about 5'4, will an XS be okay (please say yes!)? Also, would I generally be looking for an XS or an XXS in dresses?
> 
> Thanks so much!!


----------



## dhampir2005

I KNOW!!! I want to look good at dinner, but so much food lost because of it! It's like an HL acts as a diet/corset 



sylphfae said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!! This is hilarious!!! Especially since I've been in the same situation....mountain of Hokkaido scallops vs looking good in a HL. Tough choice!!


----------



## vhdos

jem21 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a HL newbie. Have just purchased two skirts from the outnet - the black bandage skirt and the black jersey skirt with white piping. I ordered them both in size XS, and am now panicking that I have chosen a too-big size. I'm 31 - 24 - 34 and about 5'4, will an XS be okay (please say yes!)? Also, would I generally be looking for an XS or an XXS in dresses?
> 
> Thanks so much!!



I am a 34-24-34, 5'3", 100 pounds.  Most of my HLs are XXS.  I only have one dress that is an xs and I sized up because an xxs would have squished my boobs.


----------



## jem21

Hi

thanks for all your replies. I'm about 105 pounds. I have bigger hips and (unfortunately!) am very flat-chested, which is why I went for the XS in the skirts. Based on your replies, I'm thinking that perhaps an XXS in dresses might be better, for the lack of boobs factor. I live in a country town with absolutely no hope of trying before buying, so am hoping to get my size right so that I can purchase from the internet. 

Thanks again!


----------



## inggalovesbags

does anyone know if there are boutiques in bangkok that sells herve leger?


----------



## bebefuzz

I don't think so...


----------



## arireyes

jem21 said:


> Hi
> 
> thanks for all your replies. I'm about 105 pounds. I have bigger hips and (unfortunately!) am very flat-chested, which is why I went for the XS in the skirts. Based on your replies, I'm thinking that perhaps an XXS in dresses might be better, for the lack of boobs factor. I live in a country town with absolutely no hope of trying before buying, so am hoping to get my size right so that I can purchase from the internet.
> 
> Thanks again!


I am very flat chested, ans about 112lbs and I wear an XS or XXS.  I found that for most of my dresses I can wear a straples VS miraculous under it just fine.  Definitley helps!


----------



## mearns

I just had the most unpleasant upscale retail experience at HL in Century City CA.  I was looking for a gown for a business black-tie gala on the East Coast.  As the black-tie gala is associated with the company my DH works for, I wanted him to approve the gown.  I checked with the SA who assured me I could purchase, take it home, try it on and either return it if it was not approved by my DH or keep it.  I go to the store and try on the  gown in two color options - I decide on the gown in blue (not black), it has a snag, I am told they will find another at a different store and I will have to come back to pick it up but in the meantime they will have to charge my credit card.  I agree.  I return to pick up the gown the following day.  That night I try it on for my husband who loves it but thinks it's not appropriate for the business gala.  This morning I return it to the store and a different SA tells me I cannot return it.  I have had the gown exactly 24 hours, I have had it on for 5 minutes, all tags are on it, I haven't even sat in it.  I explain I was told I could return it if my DH did not think it was appropriate for the gala.  She is adamant.  I am told I have to return to the store an hour or so later if I want to talk to the store manager.  I do, she also refuses to allow a return - store credit only.  I confer with AmEx who advises I leave the gown with the store to dispute the charge.  I do and am followed out the store by the manager who is yelling at me that "this is not a return."  Unbelievable, I have never experienced anything like this.


----------



## vhdos

^Wow, that sounds awful.


----------



## gymangel812

mearns said:


> I just had the most unpleasant upscale retail experience at HL in Century City CA.  I was looking for a gown for a business black-tie gala on the East Coast.  As the black-tie gala is associated with the company my DH works for, I wanted him to approve the gown.  I checked with the SA who assured me I could purchase, take it home, try it on and either return it if it was not approved by my DH or keep it.  I go to the store and try on the  gown in two color options - I decide on the gown in blue (not black), it has a snag, I am told they will find another at a different store and I will have to come back to pick it up but in the meantime they will have to charge my credit card.  I agree.  I return to pick up the gown the following day.  That night I try it on for my husband who loves it but thinks it's not appropriate for the business gala.  This morning I return it to the store and a different SA tells me I cannot return it.  I have had the gown exactly 24 hours, I have had it on for 5 minutes, all tags are on it, I haven't even sat in it.  I explain I was told I could return it if my DH did not think it was appropriate for the gala.  She is adamant.  I am told I have to return to the store an hour or so later if I want to talk to the store manager.  I do, she also refuses to allow a return - store credit only.  I confer with AmEx who advises I leave the gown with the store to dispute the charge.  I do and am followed out the store by the manager who is yelling at me that "this is not a return."  Unbelievable, I have never experienced anything like this.


wow that's crazy. i'm surprised the SA said you could return in the first place. i thought you could only return for store credit at HL stores.


----------



## bebefuzz

Crazy.... Yea, Herve leger near me only does store credit for returns as well...
That sucks. They should do returns especially since new dresses have the tags near the butt on the outside. It is not like someone can wear it out and not remove the tag.


----------



## Amaryllix

mearns said:


> I just had the most unpleasant upscale retail experience at HL in Century City CA.  I was looking for a gown for a business black-tie gala on the East Coast.  As the black-tie gala is associated with the company my DH works for, I wanted him to approve the gown.  I checked with the SA who assured me I could purchase, take it home, try it on and either return it if it was not approved by my DH or keep it.  I go to the store and try on the  gown in two color options - I decide on the gown in blue (not black), it has a snag, I am told they will find another at a different store and I will have to come back to pick it up but in the meantime they will have to charge my credit card.  I agree.  I return to pick up the gown the following day.  That night I try it on for my husband who loves it but thinks it's not appropriate for the business gala.  This morning I return it to the store and a different SA tells me I cannot return it.  I have had the gown exactly 24 hours, I have had it on for 5 minutes, all tags are on it, I haven't even sat in it.  I explain I was told I could return it if my DH did not think it was appropriate for the gala.  She is adamant.  I am told I have to return to the store an hour or so later if I want to talk to the store manager.  I do, she also refuses to allow a return - store credit only.  I confer with AmEx who advises I leave the gown with the store to dispute the charge.  I do and am followed out the store by the manager who is yelling at me that "this is not a return."  Unbelievable, I have never experienced anything like this.



WTF?! I'm so sorry you went through this. I wish SAs would get their story straight -- or if it is *their* mistake (Which it is in this case for telling you something other than the actual policy!) they should make it right with you. 

I normally like this particular store.  This really disappoints me.


----------



## queengrenadine

hi ladies! i just pulled the trigger on this hl in xxs: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214385

i was just wondering...my measurements are about 32-24-32. i'm a 32d, about 108lb, 5'4". will i be okay with xxs or should i have sized up?

tia!


----------



## cogirlxo

queengrenadine said:


> hi ladies! i just pulled the trigger on this hl in xxs: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214385
> 
> i was just wondering...my measurements are about 32-24-32. i'm a 32d, about 108lb, 5'4". will i be okay with xxs or should i have sized up?
> 
> tia!



So jealous!!! I was trying to get it in S, but it sold out like *that*!! 

I ended up with a D&G silk dress, may try to re-sell if it doesn't fit.  Congrats!!!f


----------



## chynaxdawl

and i just got this one in xs: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93290
with the 20% off it was still $624, but it was almost 70% off retail and i do like it.


----------



## bebefuzz

queengrenadine said:


> hi ladies! i just pulled the trigger on this hl in xxs: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214385
> 
> i was just wondering...my measurements are about 32-24-32. i'm a 32d, about 108lb, 5'4". will i be okay with xxs or should i have sized up?
> 
> tia!



That dress runs a little big. You are fine, I think.


----------



## bebefuzz

20% off on Outnet? How are you guys getting that?


----------



## chynaxdawl

outnet sent an email earlier, for their 2nd bday. i guess it's consolation for the many who didn't get tickets for the $2 sale. the code is 2NDBDAY20 and it's valid on everything until 4/21.


----------



## Suzie

^At checkout type in 2NDBDAY20 at the promo code area. Available until 21st April.


----------



## bebefuzz

Thank you ladies!


----------



## coutureddd

my first Herve!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^stunning! congrats on your purchase!


----------



## queengrenadine

cogirlxo said:


> So jealous!!! I was trying to get it in S, but it sold out like *that*!!
> 
> I ended up with a D&G silk dress, may try to re-sell if it doesn't fit.  Congrats!!!f



i'm sure the d&g will look gorgeous on you! congrats on that and thanks!

*bebefuzz* - thank you for the advice! i really appreciate it


----------



## vhdos

coutureddd said:


> my first Herve!!



I have the same dress.  It looks great on you!  Congrats


----------



## vhdos

This has probably been asked before, but what's the best way to remove those black tags from the back zipper of the dress?????


----------



## coutureddd

*dirtyaddiction* & *vhdos*, thank you!!

and *vhdos*, i had Saks remove the tag for me before sending the dress. my mom didn't want me ruining the dress by removing the tag wrongly. haha.


----------



## cogirlxo

queengrenadine said:


> i'm sure the d&g will look gorgeous on you! congrats on that and thanks!
> 
> *bebefuzz* - thank you for the advice! i really appreciate it



Haha, thanks! I'm sure the HL is gonna look stunning on *you*. 

Post pics when you get it, even if I missed out I'm excited to see!


----------



## vhdos

coutureddd said:


> *dirtyaddiction* & *vhdos*, thank you!!
> 
> and *vhdos*, i had Saks remove the tag for me before sending the dress. my mom didn't want me ruining the dress by removing the tag wrongly. haha.



I already have the dress at home and I'm wearing it tonight.  Anyone else know of the best way to remove the black tag from the back zipper????
Thanks!


----------



## jeNYC

^is it stiched on?  i ususally take a (tailor) scissor and cut the threads off the tag and it will come off like that


----------



## rnsmelody

Hey ladies! I'm in Vegas right now. Just what to give you gals a heads up. The HL store at Planet Hollywood miracle mile still has a lot of dresses that are marked down to 60% about 3 racks. I didn't get a chance to take any pictures


----------



## coutureddd

vhdos said:


> I already have the dress at home and I'm wearing it tonight.  Anyone else know of the best way to remove the black tag from the back zipper????
> Thanks!



oh okay, then i second what *jeNYC* said. its what the salesperson recommended.


----------



## vhdos

^Um, yeah.  I just got done carefully snipping each, tiny thread.  Looked great until I was finished and realized that snipping each, tiny thread, puts a hole in the dress (at the seam).  I just hand-stitched it up with tiny stitches.  It's not perfect, but no one would even notice.


----------



## dhampir2005

I have this one in the brick red version rather than the "Bright Flame" version. I honestly think that it is harder to zip up than the back zip HLs and runs a tad bit smaller because of the sequins. Enjoy the dress! It's gorgeous!



chynaxdawl said:


> and i just got this one in xs: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93290
> with the 20% off it was still $624, but it was almost 70% off retail and i do like it.


----------



## ESQ.

hello girls, i won this herve leger skirt and before paying i just wanted to double check if it was authentic- ty in advance http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## bebefuzz

ESQ. said:


> hello girls, i won this herve leger skirt and before paying i just wanted to double check if it was authentic- ty in advance http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156



Authentic


----------



## ESQ.

bebefuzz said:


> Authentic



thank you!! i actually went through your blog and decided from your tags post that the auction was a fake lol but ty for your help!


----------



## chynaxdawl

dhampir2005 said:


> I have this one in the brick red version rather than the "Bright Flame" version. I honestly think that it is harder to zip up than the back zip HLs and runs a tad bit smaller because of the sequins. Enjoy the dress! It's gorgeous!



thanks for the input, i hope it fits!


----------



## BellaShoes

coutureddd said:


> my first Herve!!



That is a stunning style!


----------



## bebefuzz

ESQ. said:


> thank you!! i actually went through your blog and decided from your tags post that the auction was a fake lol but ty for your help!



My tags post was for non-vintage Herve Leger. The item you won on eBay is authentic. It's just a vintage piece. Hop that helps.


----------



## Amaryllix

Regarding removing the tag on the back, I ripped it off very carefully at the perforations, then picked out the remaining pieces of the tag. It took me about 15-20 minutes, but I got it all out without having to cut anything. HTH!


----------



## vhdos

URGENT HELP NEEDE LADIES!!!!

Does anyone have a dress that still has the black return tag still sewn in to the back zipper?  I'm being scammed (by a buyer in an auction).  They removed the back tag (probably wore the dress) and then had it sewn back on with a sewing machine.  I need some close up pictures of how the tag is supposed to look factory-sewn.  Please PM me for my e mail address if you can help  Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

I will take a close up picture of mine (the back butt tag) when I get home... and post it here.


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks so much, bebe!  I'm livid!!!!  I'll post a pic of how she had someone sew the tag back on.


----------



## NANI1972

^ I think I may have one on a dress still as well...I'll check when I get home.


----------



## vhdos

Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## ESQ.

hey bebefuzz, i won this skirt as well and would like to know if its also authentic before paying. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...autorefresh=true&category=63864#ht_1452wt_907


----------



## liljake

ok, so my dresses from the outnet finally came!!! i'm not sure which one i should return...or if i should return one at all. i'm leaning toward keeping both, just because you know...my taxes are all paid and i did the responsible thing and put money in a retirement account, so why not?? right?? anyway let me know what you think!!

also, the gray/navy one -- what shoes would you wear with that? something contrasty, like hot pink or yellow, or something that matches? i'm at a loss.


----------



## sarasmith3269

Love the first one!  the second is nice too!  

congrats!


----------



## mspera

*Liljake* - love the black one on you, but if you love both, keep both!


----------



## gymangel812

liljake said:


> ok, so my dresses from the outnet finally came!!! i'm not sure which one i should return...or if i should return one at all. i'm leaning toward keeping both, just because you know...my taxes are all paid and i did the responsible thing and put money in a retirement account, so why not?? right?? anyway let me know what you think!!
> 
> also, the gray/navy one -- what shoes would you wear with that? something contrasty, like hot pink or yellow, or something that matches? i'm at a loss.


i like them both! but if you only want to keep one, the black one is a *bit* better.


----------



## vhdos

^I agree.  I like the black better on you
Congrats!


----------



## liljake

*sarasmith, mspera, gymangel, vhdos* thanks! i like the black one a lot too...hmm...


----------



## arnott

liljake said:


> ok, so my dresses from the outnet finally came!!! i'm not sure which one i should return...or if i should return one at all. i'm leaning toward keeping both, just because you know...my taxes are all paid and i did the responsible thing and put money in a retirement account, so why not?? right?? anyway let me know what you think!!
> 
> also, the gray/navy one -- what shoes would you wear with that? something contrasty, like hot pink or yellow, or something that matches? i'm at a loss.



I think you should keep them both.  I actually prefer the white one on you a little more!  Is the black one the one with the cutout at the back?  Do you have a pic of the back?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Sarahhhh! The second dress is more you, the first dress I like but I just don't like how it flares out at the bottom lol. 
And as for shoes, I'd stay with a neutral color, hot pink/yellow could be tacky cause knowing you, they'd be stripper high lol


----------



## liljake

*arnott* thanks! yeah, it's the one with the cutout back...i'll upload a pic of the back later (mb tmrw). the boy likes the light gray one, but as i said...not sure what shoes to wear.

*chloe* yeah, i see what you mean abt the first dress--that might just be the way i was standing. neutrals are good but what color? gray? i'm leaning against black b/c of the navy, and against nude b/c of the gray...so what am i left with lol? i have these shoes: http://d30opm7hsgivgh.cloudfront.net/upload/686538_yWzwkRxg_c.jpg which i think will go well (they're not that bright irl, more of a magenta. magenta and navy is awesome!) thoughts?

maybe navy? like these: http://www.luckdress.com/images/Delic-Suede-Pump-navy-1.jpg

but navy is such a weird color for shoes.


----------



## vhdos

^How about a metallic silver shoe?  Personally, I wouldn't do navy, especially a closed-toe navy.  That navy CL shoe is way too conservative for that dress.


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> ^How about a metallic silver shoe?  Personally, I wouldn't do navy, especially a closed-toe navy.  That navy CL shoe is way too conservative for that dress.



yes, navy is WAY too conservative.  navy shoes seem so...officey


----------



## NANI1972

liljake said:


> ok, so my dresses from the outnet finally came!!! i'm not sure which one i should return...or if i should return one at all. i'm leaning toward keeping both, just because you know...my taxes are all paid and i did the responsible thing and put money in a retirement account, so why not?? right?? anyway let me know what you think!!
> 
> also, the gray/navy one -- what shoes would you wear with that? something contrasty, like hot pink or yellow, or something that matches? i'm at a loss.


 Keep both! They are smokin' hot on you!


----------



## NANI1972

vhdos said:


> URGENT HELP NEEDE LADIES!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have a dress that still has the black return tag still sewn in to the back zipper? I'm being scammed (by a buyer in an auction). They removed the back tag (probably wore the dress) and then had it sewn back on with a sewing machine. I need some close up pictures of how the tag is supposed to look factory-sewn. Please PM me for my e mail address if you can help Thank you so much!!!!


  I looked at both a dress and a skirt I have not worn yet and neither had the tags on them. Sorry


----------



## rnsmelody

Here's me in the magenta/purple dress I wore in Vegas. 






Thanks for letting me share


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ stunning!!!


----------



## arireyes

Love that dress,  Love the color!!  I'm craving a new HL but still have 2 I've never worn.


----------



## NANI1972

rnsmelody said:


> Here's me in the magenta/purple dress I wore in Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 
Wowza! Hotness!


----------



## xlovely

Ladies, how many times do you wear a dress? Do you try to get more wears out of them or retire them after 1-2 events?


----------



## liljake

rnsmelody said:


> Here's me in the magenta/purple dress I wore in Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



gorgeous!




			
				xlovely said:
			
		

> Ladies, how many times do you wear a dress? Do you try to get more wears out of them or retire them after 1-2 events?



haha i wear mine all the time. ok not all the time, but out to dinner, out at night, occasionally out during the day...

i was initially very cautious about wearing mine, and would only wear them to super special things...but then the boy was like "um, if i paid $800 for something i would at least find excuses to wear it." so yeah...now i find excuses.


----------



## arireyes

xlovely said:


> Ladies, how many times do you wear a dress? Do you try to get more wears out of them or retire them after 1-2 events?




I have 2 that I get a lot of use out of.  The other 3 I should probably sell because I've had them almost 2 years and never worn.


----------



## vhdos

Bobo2010 said:


> Hi, ladies, I love HL dress on some of you, but I am thin and has no curves, so HL doesn't look right to me. Does any of you have Vera Wang Lavender label dress? They are not cheap, but seems to creat curves. am thinking this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270738124515&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



You would probably get more responses in the general wardrobe forum since this is an HL thread


----------



## vhdos

xlovely said:


> Ladies, how many times do you wear a dress? Do you try to get more wears out of them or retire them after 1-2 events?



Most of my dresses, I wear one time.  I've worn my ruby red cap sleeve twice.  Since all of my dresses are pretty classic styles, I will just keep them in storage and probably rotate them out again in a couple of years.


----------



## vhdos

rnsmelody said:


> Here's me in the magenta/purple dress I wore in Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous - both the dress and the person wearing it!!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

very lovely... I know it's random, but the black nails look so good with the dress...


----------



## NANI1972

Sweetheart dress L $472

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965172%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## vhdos

Hi HL ladies!
I feel like I'm stuck in a rut.  Any time I need to dress up around here, I throw on an HL bandage dress and a pair of CL shoes.  I absolutely love the look and I feel so good wearing it, but I feel like I should mix it up some times.  What other dress brands do you guys like?  I'm petite and I like figure-flattering styles.
Thanks!


----------



## cogirlxo

NANI1972 said:


> Sweetheart dress L $472
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965172%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds



Wow! Great price, I bet it's going to look stunning on you.  Just out of curiosity, how did you catch it while it was on sale?  Do you just check sites/get updates/get lucky?


----------



## NANI1972

cogirlxo said:


> Wow! Great price, I bet it's going to look stunning on you. Just out of curiosity, how did you catch it while it was on sale? Do you just check sites/get updates/get lucky?


 Oh, I didn't buy it i was posting it to let everyone know it was on NM for sale. check the site frequently.


----------



## laurayuki

Vegas is having a huge sale, lots of skirts.. man i was hoping to score the sequin strappy gown but not in my size


----------



## bebefuzz

Yes boutique sales started a while ago. I will be visiting them again to get more pictures..


----------



## cogirlxo

Out of curiosity- I won't be anywhere near a boutique until early June.  Will they do boutique sales during the summer or early fall as well, or is this it for awhile?  Also, how receptive are the boutiques to someone calling from a distance and looking for dresses?  Reading some earlier posts, it sounds like it's do-able, but I'm wondering about the logistics... 

Thanks for your help ladies!


----------



## bebefuzz

They rarely do sales. I would call in. MANY people order this way. Hope that helps.


----------



## vhdos

cogirlxo said:


> Out of curiosity- I won't be anywhere near a boutique until early June.  Will they do boutique sales during the summer or early fall as well, or is this it for awhile?  Also, how receptive are the boutiques to someone calling from a distance and looking for dresses?  Reading some earlier posts, it sounds like it's do-able, but I'm wondering about the logistics...
> 
> Thanks for your help ladies!



I have done all of my HL shopping over the phone.  My wonderful SA sends me e mail pictures of the dresses, I pick what I want and do a charge/send over the phone, and he ships from the West Coast to me on the East Coast.


----------



## gymangel812

cogirlxo said:


> Out of curiosity- I won't be anywhere near a boutique until early June.  Will they do boutique sales during the summer or early fall as well, or is this it for awhile?  Also, how receptive are the boutiques to someone calling from a distance and looking for dresses?  Reading some earlier posts, it sounds like it's do-able, but I'm wondering about the logistics...
> 
> Thanks for your help ladies!



They do sales twice a year. They start around june and december. Stuff starts around 30% and about a month or two later stuff gets marked down to around 60%.


----------



## luvpurse

Today is the first time I venture into HL store just out of curiosity. Then I try on this dress that is on sales for 40% off. I'm in love immediately! Hahaha. I still need to get it altered at the shoulder but all in all, I love it. I just have to remember to always suck in my tummy!! Hahaha

I don't understand though why this dress is more expensive than others. 

What do you think?


----------



## cogirlxo

Just bought my first HL!!!

Got the purple dress at theOutnet (last small- woot!)- http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214386

So excited!!!


----------



## vhdos

^Yay!  Congrats


----------



## Bobo2010

vhdos said:


> You would probably get more responses in the general wardrobe forum since this is an HL thread



I just notice it is because of your suggestion of no response, I posted the other one. Then you start to accuse me...


----------



## vhdos

Bobo2010 said:


> I just notice it is because of your suggestion of no response, I posted the other one. Then you start to accuse me...



I'm not "accusing" you of anything.  I just thought that it seemed odd that you posted that you are an EBay seller in one thread and then in 4 other threads, you posted the same paragraph and the same link to an EBay auction.  I've been around the block a few time on TPF, so I tend to pick up on things like that.  I apologize if you were simply looking for advice on a dress.

Anyway, back to HL
Thanks to a gorgeous member of TPF, I just scored another HL  An early Mother's Day present to myself
I'll post pics after it arrives.


----------



## cogirlxo

^^^ Congrats to you too!


----------



## Amaryllix

A few new HL styles in at the Outnet (both US & UK).


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, lots of new styles, but few XXS


----------



## vicky_sch

Hey girls,

I'm new here, but I hope some of you could help me.
I'm totally looking for 2 colorblock dresses by HL in size S or M, but I guess they are totally sold out. If anybody of you knows where I still could get it or would sell one would be totally amazing.
These ones:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...RMnuS10%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...RMnuS10%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT

xoxo


----------



## glamjunkie

Hi girls!

I just got my 1st HL dress from theOutnet. This might sound totally silly, but how do you guys take out the security tag? It says 'tear here' but I'm scared it's gonna ruin the dress..  TIA


----------



## rnsmelody

dirtyaddiction said:


> ^ stunning!!!





arireyes said:


> Love that dress,  Love the color!!  I'm craving a new HL but still have 2 I've never worn.





NANI1972 said:


> Wowza! Hotness!





liljake said:


> gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> haha i wear mine all the time. ok not all the time, but out to dinner, out at night, occasionally out during the day...
> 
> i was initially very cautious about wearing mine, and would only wear them to super special things...but then the boy was like "um, if i paid $800 for something i would at least find excuses to wear it." so yeah...now i find excuses.





vhdos said:


> Gorgeous - both the dress and the person wearing it!!!!





bebefuzz said:


> very lovely... I know it's random, but the black nails look so good with the dress...




Thanks so much ladies!!!  I really do love the dress, but it's big for me now. It seems like I lost more weight than I originally wanted. Too the flash didn't do the color any justice.


----------



## vicky_sch

rnsmelody said:


> Thanks so much ladies!!!  I really do love the dress, but it's big for me now. It seems like I lost more weight than I originally wanted. Too the flash didn't do the color any justice.



Hey rnsmelody, I've seen in one of your blogs, you have this great colorblock dress in black purple pink, you wrote it's your first HL + CL combi. What size did you wear in this pic, if I might ask?
Also, do you still have this dress?

Would be great to hear from you...
very best regards


----------



## layd3k

I really REALLY REALLY want an HL dress and I have found one that I love on the outnet for an amazing price! I am a bit confused on the sizing though. Different sites give different sizing for HL. The outnet says the largest size is a 10, while other sites say that the largest size is a LARGE which translates to a 10/12. I am interested in purchasing the black cap-sleeve. As well, I am currently a size 12 in everything I wear and a 38B, but am hitting up the gym..hoping to lose a dress a size! LOL 

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/212940

Should I go ahead and purchase it and if it is too snug wait for the gym to work out? I am 5'9 and even when I was about 30 pounds skinnier two years ago I still fit into a large, medium was still too snug...I am rather big boned!


----------



## rnsmelody

vicky_sch said:


> Hey rnsmelody, I've seen in one of your blogs, you have this great colorblock dress in black purple pink, you wrote it's your first HL + CL combi. What size did you wear in this pic, if I might ask?
> Also, do you still have this dress?
> 
> Would be great to hear from you...
> very best regards


 

Hi thanks for asking  That is a gorgeous color combo. In that dress I wore a XS 32/26/37. It runs a bit big so I went down a size or for me I want the tightest fitting dress as possible


----------



## vhdos

Hooray!  My XXS yellow HL halter-style dress arrived today (an EBay find).  The color is a bit different than I expected, but I adore it!!!  It's pretty much a perfect fit too, but I'm going to have my seamstress shorten the halter straps a little bit - it had a bit more cleavage than I was comfortable with. 
Couldn't have asked for a better seller(a PF member)


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, urgent help needed. I would like to purchase the following dress from the outnet. I am a US 6-8, should I get small or medium?


http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93461#


----------



## liljake

Suzie said:


> Ladies, urgent help needed. I would like to purchase the following dress from the outnet. I am a US 6-8, should I get small or medium?
> 
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93461#



small.


----------



## Suzie

^Thanks liljake, as there were only a few left I got the small.

I am also wondering how this top would look with HL skirts as I never know what to pair with them? Do you think it would look good?

http://www.theoutnet.com/intl/product/213840


----------



## chanel*liz

vhdos said:


> ^Yes, lots of new styles, but few XXS



I know!! They keep adding new ones but none in XXS!


----------



## chanel*liz

layd3k said:


> I really REALLY REALLY want an HL dress and I have found one that I love on the outnet for an amazing price! I am a bit confused on the sizing though. Different sites give different sizing for HL. The outnet says the largest size is a 10, while other sites say that the largest size is a LARGE which translates to a 10/12. I am interested in purchasing the black cap-sleeve. As well, I am currently a size 12 in everything I wear and a 38B, but am hitting up the gym..hoping to lose a dress a size! LOL
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/212940
> 
> Should I go ahead and purchase it and if it is too snug wait for the gym to work out? I am 5'9 and even when I was about 30 pounds skinnier two years ago I still fit into a large, medium was still too snug...I am rather big boned!


Did you get it? It says it's unavailable now... :/


----------



## Suzie

.


----------



## liljake

Suzie said:


> ^Thanks liljake, as there were only a few left I got the small.
> 
> I am also wondering how this top would look with HL skirts as I never know what to pair with them? Do you think it would look good?
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/intl/product/213840



i'd pair an herve leger skirt with a flowy top, but that's just me...


----------



## Suzie

Thanks for you input.


----------



## layd3k

chanel*liz said:


> Did you get it? It says it's unavailable now... :/



I am still debating! I clicked the link and for some reason it send s you to the UK site. It is still available on the US site though! I have never bought an HL dress before, but really want one and this is such a good deal I am unsure if I should take the plunge or not!


----------



## Suzie

You can always return it if it doesn't suit you.


----------



## chanel*liz

layd3k said:


> I am still debating! I clicked the link and for some reason it send s you to the UK site. It is still available on the US site though! I have never bought an HL dress before, but really want one and this is such a good deal I am unsure if I should take the plunge or not!



Get it!!! I just bought my first one and am in love with it!! Get it while it's still there!


----------



## layd3k

Just ordered it!!! I am so excited!!


----------



## vhdos

^Yay!  Congrats


----------



## cogirlxo

Just got my dress in the mail, and I think it's too big... if it's pretty easy to zip, I'm assuming that's a problem?  

It still looks nice, but not what I was expecting.  A bit let down for my first experience...


----------



## vhdos

^Well, it really depends on how you like to wear it.  The intended purpose of an HL is to "hold" you in with a snug fit.  With that said, some ladies prefer a snug fit, while others prefer a bit more room.  Personally, I like my dresses snug.  Typically, DH has to assist me with the zipper (I can get it about half way and then it gets tough).  If you feel like it's too big, how about exchanging it?


----------



## chanel*liz

layd3k said:


> Just ordered it!!! I am so excited!!


 
 YAY!


----------



## rnsmelody

vhdos said:


> Hooray!  My XXS yellow HL halter-style dress arrived today (an EBay find).  The color is a bit different than I expected, but I adore it!!!  It's pretty much a perfect fit too, but I'm going to have my seamstress shorten the halter straps a little bit - it had a bit more cleavage than I was comfortable with.
> Couldn't have asked for a better seller(a PF member)



Great find! I think I have an idea which dress it is. I believe Panda has one. I think it's more of a mustard saffron color, somewhere along the lines right? I can't wait to see pictures. Did you posted a pitures of the white party you went to? I can't wait to see the pictures of both dresses


----------



## cogirlxo

vhdos said:


> ^Well, it really depends on how you like to wear it.  The intended purpose of an HL is to "hold" you in with a snug fit.  With that said, some ladies prefer a snug fit, while others prefer a bit more room.  Personally, I like my dresses snug.  Typically, DH has to assist me with the zipper (I can get it about half way and then it gets tough).  If you feel like it's too big, how about exchanging it?



I'm going to try- don't think they have the same dress in the next size down, so I may end up just having to return it though.  Fingers crossed! 

Otherwise, I'll wait for an XS in a style I like.


----------



## vhdos

Yes, that's the yellow dress rnsmelody
Oh, and here's a quick pic of the white party dress:


----------



## rnsmelody

vhdos said:


> Yes, that's the yellow dress rnsmelody
> Oh, and here's a quick pic of the white party dress:
> View attachment 1392527



AMAZING!! The dress looks gorgeous on you! Glad you finally found the perfect one. I'm sure you got many compliments on it


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks!  And all that worrying about white VS. off-white and I didn't even give it a second thought while I was at the party.  It all turned out just fine - well, almost.  I sold the white dress on EBay and the buyer is scamming me, but that's a whole different thread...


----------



## Miss T.

^^I´m so happy it worked out for you with the dress at the all white party. 

I hope you´ll have the *bay problem solved quickly, good luck!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, do you fold or hang your HL's to store?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies, do you fold or hang your HL's to store?



fold!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks! As I thought, I was concerned of creasing....


----------



## vhdos

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies, do you fold or hang your HL's to store?



Neither.  I lay mine completely flat and store them in their garment bags under my bed.


----------



## vhdos

Hello HL ladies.  Some of you may be aware of my recent troubles on EBay.  I won't go into the details, but I was totally scammed by a buyer with 100% positive feedback.  I want to warn those of you who sell HL on the Bay.  You may want to consider blocking buyer *ondina1026* or expect to be used as a dress rental company....
She buys lots of HLs sizes XXS, XS, S, and M.


----------



## Amaryllix

Thanks for the warning, Vhdos. I hope that scammer gets what's coming to her.  I'm reading through your thread on the eBay forum now. 

I can't believe how many old styles are coming back. Seems like every time I check NM.com, another style from a few years ago pops up.


----------



## rnsmelody

I lay mine flat, inside out with tissue paper in-between the fabrics and all around. Then i store them in a vacuum sealed bag/ space saver bag.


----------



## Miss T.

Oops, so I guess I shouldn´t leave them hanging? I just recently got my (two) very first HL dresses, I am so excited about them.


----------



## rnsmelody

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies, do you fold or hang your HL's to store?



Hi BellaShoes!! Glad to see you on here  Love to see which styles you picked out! Of course they will look stunning on you .


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, I wouldn't hang them.  They could stretch or get hanger marks.


----------



## liljake

Miss T. said:


> Oops, so I guess I shouldn´t leave them hanging? I just recently got my (two) very first HL dresses, I am so excited about them.



yeah, i've heard horror stories of stretching...so i definitely wouldn't hang.


----------



## bebefuzz

rnsmelody said:


> I lay mine flat, inside out with tissue paper in-between the fabrics and all around. Then i store them in a vacuum sealed bag/ space saver bag.



U r such a professional!  

I store them flat in a big dresser.


----------



## NANI1972

Can anyone tell me how the sizing runs on this dress? I am a M in HL.


----------



## vhdos

^I can't tell if that's the ruby red cap sleeve?  I have what looks to be the same dress and I went up a size to avoid squishing my bust.


----------



## NANI1972

vhdos said:


> ^I can't tell if that's the ruby red cap sleeve? I have what looks to be the same dress and I went up a size to avoid squishing my bust.


 
Yes it is, can you tell me is this a true red IRL?
Thanks


----------



## Chloeloves

Ladies, please help!! I am looking at buying an off the shoulder black HL dress, it is my first HL and im buying online (its for an event happening next week so its crucial I try to get the right size!) , im 5ft 8, usa dress size 6-8 should I go for small or medium do you think? how much stretch/give is in the fabrics?

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## NANI1972

^ According to the information you have given  I would think a S would work for you. HL have quit a bit of stretch to them. They are meant to fit very snug on the body tho.


----------



## Chloeloves

^thank you, bust wise im currently 34 DD, if this changes anything ?????

love the CL's in your avater btw!


----------



## vhdos

NANI1972 said:


> Yes it is, can you tell me is this a true red IRL?
> Thanks



It's a true red, but a little darker.  I compared it to the bright red sole of a pair of my CLs and the red dress is definitely a little bit darker.  I'm normally an XXS and I got an XS in that dress, which was a perfect fit  It's a really gorgeous, classic dress.


----------



## NANI1972

@ chloeloves Thanks! Hmmm You might want to go with a M then to avoid squished boobies. I would wait here for another opinion too.

vhdos- Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## Chloeloves

^ they really need to post "boob" size advice details with all clothes LOL!

will check back see if anyone else chimes in , then hopefully go for the plunge!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Chloeloves said:


> ^thank you, bust wise im currently 34 DD, if this changes anything ?????
> 
> love the CL's in your avater btw!



it depends on how you like it to fit. You should be a small but if you don't want it snug, then, medium.


----------



## liljake

Chloeloves said:


> ^thank you, bust wise im currently 34 DD, if this changes anything ?????
> 
> love the CL's in your avater btw!



i'm 5'7", normally a dress size 4-6, and bust-wise i'm 34dd as well, and i wear an s in HL. i may be slightly smaller than you if you are normally a 6-8 but occasionally i run across size s HL's that are slightly big on me. so if i were you i would go with an s!


----------



## Chloeloves

thank you all so much! will let you know how I get on... knew I should of tried on some HL when I saw them on my travels!


----------



## sharonephone

^^I'm 34DD, 5'8'' too, depending on designer and day 6-8-10, but typically an 8 and I fit into S or M, depending on the dress. I would guess you are a small most of the time, and if a dress runs smaller you would probably fit better into a M. HTH!


----------



## bettyyy

I've been looking on the outnet for their new HL additions, and I've watched styles appear and disappear just as fast.  With a wedding coming in June, I decided to go ahead and order a dress but its large.  I'm usually a medium (5'4, 135 lbs, semi-athletic... lol), and I'm hoping this may run small.  Lol.

Do you ladies know if it runs small?  *crossing fingers*

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/212941

TIA!


----------



## bebefuzz

That style runs big IMO. Sorry...


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello everyone,
I am on the hunt for an HL and the person selling it informed me that it has a stain. She believes it to be a beverage of some sort and it has been there for 6 weeks! Do you think a dry cleaner can get this out? TIA


----------



## lolobaby

my other input to this thread FINALLY
at LA supper club. Love my Lilac dress.


----------



## Lyn2005

Does anyone know if this V-neck style runs small?

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/212937

I'm usually a solid M in Herve Leger, but this is a size L. Anyone also know whether the foil actually looks flattering in real life (metallic silver, white) or if it looks slightly dusty/dirty? Thanks in advance


----------



## hellokitty99

Lyn2005 said:


> Does anyone know if this V-neck style runs small?
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/212937
> 
> I'm usually a solid M in Herve Leger, but this is a size L. Anyone also know whether the foil actually looks flattering in real life (metallic silver, white) or if it looks slightly dusty/dirty? Thanks in advance


 
I'm not sure about that particular dress but the regular v-neck and the metallic v-neck both ran a little small on me compared to my other HL's in the same size.  However they may have been tts and my other dresses could have ran larger because I'm borderline sizes.  I don't think this style would run a whole size smaller though, so if you're a solid M, L might be a little loose.


----------



## bebefuzz

Lolo
You look so cute! Nice picture!


----------



## vanessamber

I need sizing help!  I've been eying a sequined herve leger dress on ebay.  The dress is listed as a medium and the measurements given are 14 inches for the bust, waist is 12.25 inches, and hips are 15.5 inches. I'm pear shaped and I typically wear a size 4-6 in American brands, and in Italian sizing I wear 42 for D&G.  Would this fit me?


----------



## amorris

Is anyone here an AUS size 6-8.. I don't have a HL store in here but I would really like to get one online..

I am usually a 6 on the top and an 8 on the bottom and I am only 5'1.. I don't know if I should be an XS or S.. I like it snug but I don't know if XS would fit to my hips? I don't want it to be loose on my top as I am only a 32A..

TIA


----------



## bebefuzz

I wrote up a sizing guide a while back HERE

Hope that helps...


----------



## Ladybug^^

Dear bebefuzz 

Please help me authentic this dress. I won the auction and seller proved she has the dress on her possession 

Here is the link 

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-authentic-H...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item20b912f00f#ht_500wt_922

Thank u


----------



## bebefuzz

Ladybug^^ said:


> Dear bebefuzz
> 
> Please help me authentic this dress. I won the auction and seller proved she has the dress on her possession
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-authentic-H...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item20b912f00f#ht_500wt_922
> 
> Thank u


I'm sorry to say that I do not think this is authentic. Other ladies, what do you think?


----------



## mashanyc

bebefuzz said:


> I'm sorry to say that I do not think this is authentic. Other ladies, what do you think?


its authentic imo. what makes you think its not?


----------



## bebefuzz

mashanyc said:


> its authentic imo. what makes you think its not?



I'm 95% confident that this is a fake. Several reasons. Pattern does not match the real one. http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...burst+strapless+mini+dress.do?sortby=ourPicks
Also, the color is WAY off, and it does not look like the camera shot is the reason. 

Plus, the clothing hanger tags are wrong for this design. Photo has a serial card, but dress does not have serial number based on photo. Finally, the tag at the butt is coming out from the wrong place. Just to name a few...


----------



## mashanyc

i saw this dress at Intermix on Madison couple of days ago. it looks exactly like that. imo its authentic.


----------



## rnsmelody

I agree with *bebefuzz*. The dress is suppose to have a serial number. Why provide a serial card if there is no serial number. Doesn't make sense. The dress is from the 2011 resort line. A lot of fakes, that are being sold on eBay are coming out of Europe.

Here is another fake dress. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Herve-Lege...436?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item2c5c73ab7c

It's ok, if you don't agree. We are just providing our honest opinions.


----------



## Ladybug^^

Here are some more pix provided by the seller. What do you guys think?


----------



## Ladybug^^

I found another dress selling on bonanza.com what do you guys think about this one? 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/circe...r_Strapless_Tube_Bandage_Dress_PINK__OBO__XXS


----------



## vhdos

rnsmelody said:


> I agree with *bebefuzz*. The dress is suppose to have a serial number. Why provide a serial card if there is no serial number. Doesn't make sense. The dress is from the 2011 resort line. A lot of fakes, that are being sold on eBay are coming out of Europe.
> 
> Here is another fake dress.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Herve-Lege...436?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item2c5c73ab7c
> 
> It's ok, if you don't agree. We are just providing our honest opinions.



I'm certainly no expert, but I have to agree with bebe and rnsmelody.  My initial response was that the dress is not authentic.  I could be wrong, but that's my opinion.


----------



## vhdos

Also, that EBay seller has 0 feedback and I wouldn't have purchased a dress from them for that reason alone.  That seller has two other HL dresses currently up for auction on EBay and I'd question the authenticity of those too (especially the black one).


----------



## cogirlxo

Hi all!  Would anyone like to let me know if they think these dresses are authentic?  Thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Str...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=9013629418682379316

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-RED-BEADED...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=9013660154004425835


----------



## rnsmelody

Ladybug^^ said:


> I found another dress selling on bonanza.com what do you guys think about this one?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/circe...r_Strapless_Tube_Bandage_Dress_PINK__OBO__XXS





cogirlxo said:


> Hi all!  Would anyone like to let me know if they think these dresses are authentic?  Thanks!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Herve-Leger-Str...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=9013629418682379316
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SEXY-RED-BEADED...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=9013660154004425835



Hi ladies, here is the thread for authentication for HL dress. If you can post your questions there. It will help prevent clutter in this HL chat thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838.html

Thanks so much!


----------



## arnott

bebefuzz said:


> I wrote up a sizing guide a while back HERE
> 
> Hope that helps...



Thanks for that.  Useful to know how much it stretches!


----------



## amorris

bebefuzz said:


> I wrote up a sizing guide a while back HERE
> 
> Hope that helps...



Thank you so much bebefuzz, I've measured myself and I fall for both XS and S! My measurements are 32-28-35. I want it snug so should I still stick to S? Thank you so much in advance x


----------



## rnsmelody

amorris said:


> Thank you so much bebefuzz, I've measured myself and I fall for both XS and S! My measurements are 32-28-35. I want it snug so should I still stick to S? Thank you so much in advance x



Hey *amorris*, I think you are more of a xsmall than a small but also depending on the style & season. My measurements are 32/26/38 I wear both xs & s, but I like mine skin tight, so I got for the smallest size I can squeeze myself in =) which is usually a xs. HTH 

BTW Since you don't have a store to try the dress on, you can always ask us here if any of us has a particular style  to help with sizing.


----------



## amorris

rnsmelody said:


> Hey *amorris*, I think you are more of a xsmall than a small but also depending on the style & season. My measurements are 32/26/38 I wear both xs & s, but I like mine skin tight, so I got for the smallest size I can squeeze myself in =) which is usually a xs. HTH
> 
> BTW Since you don't have a store to try the dress on, you can always ask us here if any of us has a particular style  to help with sizing.



At the moment, I am eyeing on the Signature Essential Dress, Novelty Essential V-Neck and the Ombre One-Shoulder Dress.

I have a small chest and quite a big hip, and while I don't want the bottom part to be loose, I also don't want the chest area to be not fitted, if you get what I mean..


----------



## Lyn2005

hellokitty99 said:


> I'm not sure about that particular dress but the regular v-neck and the metallic v-neck both ran a little small on me compared to my other HL's in the same size.  However they may have been tts and my other dresses could have ran larger because I'm borderline sizes.  I don't think this style would run a whole size smaller though, so if you're a solid M, L might be a little loose.



Thank you for your opinion.  I'm hoping that it will run small, but you're right. It shouldn't be an entire size smaller... Hmmm.. I wonder if HL are hard to alter? Has anyone seen this style in a M on sale in boutiques or anywhere other than The Outnet?


----------



## layd3k

New dresses posted on the Outnet, but they are going SUPER fast, some have already sold out...


----------



## bebefuzz

layd3k said:


> New dresses posted on the Outnet, but they are going SUPER fast, some have already sold out...



yea... but smaller sizes are so freaking rare! arg


----------



## arnott

I like this dress but in the description it says it's a mini dress, so I'm guessing it's super short!

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214384


----------



## hellokitty99

arnott said:


> I like this dress but in the description it says it's a mini dress, so I'm guessing it's super short!
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214384



i have this dress and imo it's not short at all.  i'm pretty tall and a lot of dresses are short on me.  this one hits a little below mid thigh.


----------



## rnsmelody

arnott said:


> I like this dress but in the description it says it's a mini dress, so I'm guessing it's super short!
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214384



I agree with *hellokitty99* The dress isn't that short at all. I'm 5'6 and this is where it sits on me.


----------



## arnott

rnsmelody said:


> I agree with *hellokitty99* The dress isn't that short at all. I'm 5'6 and this is where it sits on me.



Thanks for the info!  I wonder why they call it a mini dress then.  Would you say the dress runs tts?


----------



## rnsmelody

arnott said:


> Thanks for the info!  I wonder why they call it a mini dress then.  Would you say the dress runs tts?



 yeah. I guess you can say it runs TTS. I'm in between sizes with HL. I'm a XS in this dress, but I wish there was an xxs for me to try on before I got it. It's weird the front part of the dress stretched more than the back. It felt like there was excess fabric in the back & scrunching up when I walked. I lost about 5 lbs since I purchased the dress. HTH


----------



## arnott

rnsmelody said:


> yeah. I guess you can say it runs TTS. I'm in between sizes with HL. I'm a XS in this dress, but I wish there was an xxs for me to try on before I got it. It's weird the front part of the dress stretched more than the back. It felt like there was excess fabric in the back & scrunching up when I walked. I lost about 5 lbs since I purchased the dress. HTH



Thanks!  Do you happen to have a pic of the front of the dress?  I'm not sure if it's going to show too much cleavage on me.


----------



## rnsmelody

arnott said:


> Thanks!  Do you happen to have a pic of the front of the dress?  I'm not sure if it's going to show too much cleavage on me.



 Yeah I do, it's here http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/herve-leger-3-part-iii-659013-54.html#post18709119


----------



## bebefuzz

Rnsmelody,

Omg, I LOVE your profile cat picture!! So cute


----------



## FlipDiver

I just ordered an HL dress from outnet!  Can't wait


----------



## rnsmelody

bebefuzz said:


> Rnsmelody,
> 
> Omg, I LOVE your profile cat picture!! So cute



Thanks *bebefuzz* I would love to see pictures of your cat too!  Stop by the cat lovers thread  I only seen the orange one when you did the video with the red front zip dress


----------



## FlipDiver

Grey cap sleeve HL with my CL black patent Triclo


----------



## vhdos

^Gorgeous


----------



## FlipDiver

vhdos said:


> ^Gorgeous



Thanks, *vhdos!*

Celeb sighting - Miranda Kerr was on Conan tonight wearing an HL.  He said it looked like she was "dipped" in her dress


----------



## rnsmelody

FlipDiver said:


> Grey cap sleeve HL with my CL black patent Triclo



Amazing! I love the color on you


----------



## liljake

FlipDiver said:


> Grey cap sleeve HL with my CL black patent Triclo



i love this color! you look amazing


----------



## mlm4485

Ladies, as a BIG heads up...I just purchased two dresses from the Outnet sale this week (a coral and red color dress), and received them today.  However, the tags look REALLY REALLY off to me.  Are these fakes that the Outnet is selling????  I posted pictures of both tags below :


----------



## bebefuzz

Don't worry. Totally authentic. Those tags are not common but 100% authentic


----------



## mlm4485

^^^ really???  The stitching looks so so sloppy!  I am absolutely shocked!


----------



## bebefuzz

Modeling pics? Which ones did u score?


----------



## bebefuzz

mlm4485 said:


> ^^^ really???  The stitching looks so so sloppy!  I am absolutely shocked!



Yea. I have seen this b4 I don't know if it is Herve Leger dresses that had manufacture flaws that r tagged that way or what... But though uncommon, definitely real.. I am sure others in the forum will confirm as well.

I have only seen one dress tagged that way at Herve Leger boutique. It was on clearance.

Does your dress have other flaws?


----------



## FlipDiver

I got my rust scoop neck HL!  It's so gorgeous!  I want another one... do you guys think a black HL is too blah?  Too dark for a summer evening wedding?


----------



## mlm4485

I will have to post some this evening...I got so worried because of the tags I did not even try them on.  I got a coral/peach blush Alayna strapless dress and the red Isabelle.  I have never ever seen such sloppy tags like this!  And the Herve Leger tags were just tied on to the label and fell off.


----------



## FlipDiver

This is the rust Herve Leger scoop neck dress I just got!  I'll have to post mod pics of it with a pair of my CLs


----------



## vhdos

^Gorgeous color


----------



## Amaryllix

More HL on the Outnet, both US and UK today! They have the one-shoulder blue ombre dress in medium and large on the US Outnet.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

^^^^I saw a few dresses and skirts that I like on OUTNET, but I was wondering if they were authentic?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

glamourgirlnikk said:


> ^^^^I saw a few dresses and skirts that I like on OUTNET, but I was wondering if they were authentic?



yes


----------



## FlipDiver

glamourgirlnikk said:


> ^^^^I saw a few dresses and skirts that I like on OUTNET, but I was wondering if they were authentic?



Yes, I just got 2 HL dresses from outnet, and they are authentic and gorgeous!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^^theoutnet's netaporter's outlet site


----------



## bebefuzz

outnet is definitely authentic.


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Ok thanks sooo much!!!


----------



## abcdefjen

Hello  dont know if this is the right place, but do you think this is authentic?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Herve-Leger-d...en_s_Dresses&hash=item1c1bce1b28#ht_500wt_898
looking for my first baby..
also i'm 34-24-35 will an xs fit?
Thanks


----------



## lilflobowl

It would fit but the dress looks fake. Ask for more pictures & tags from the seller.


----------



## sakura23

There is also a 20% off code for the US outnet site - glamour20. Valid until the 31st I think.
Just got a herve skirt using it!


----------



## abcdefjen

Thankyou  also i dont know if this is a well known site but this is a shop near where i live in Wales, UK... so much stuff and so cheap! 
www.flannelsfashion.com


----------



## Chloeloves

mlm, may  I ask if you wound u keeping this dress? I have ordered this dress in a small, im hoping the tags are neat lol!






mlm4485 said:


> Ladies, as a BIG heads up...I just purchased two dresses from the Outnet sale this week (a coral and red color dress), and received them today. However, the tags look REALLY REALLY off to me. Are these fakes that the Outnet is selling???? I posted pictures of both tags below :


----------



## vhdos

lilflobowl said:


> It would fit but the dress looks fake. Ask for more pictures & tags from the seller.



Yeah, I'm no expert, but that dress doesn't look right.  I would definitely request more pictures.


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> Yeah, I'm no expert, but that dress doesn't look right.  I would definitely request more pictures.



You don't need to request more photos. Completely fake. sorry.


----------



## FlipDiver

Just wanted to share that I bought another HL dress, and a skirt.  I am addicted to HL now!  Wish I had more events to wear these gorgy outfits to


----------



## random22

Hello, I too am looking for my 1st HL dress. I am hoping one of you experts can tell me what you think of this one - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Herve-Leger-xxs-deep-red-dual-strap-/180668989896

How much would you pay for it ??? I just have no idea what season it is from etc


----------



## bobolo

Hello lovelies 
I hope you can provide some styling advice . I just bought these shoes 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...zA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

I have a Black cap sleeved key hole Leger dress ( old style ) Do you think it would go ?
thanks for your advice .


----------



## vhdos

^in my opinion, those shoes are a bit too casual for an HL.


----------



## bobolo

vhdos said:


> ^in my opinion, those shoes are a bit too casual for an HL.


 thought so 
but i do love the shoes


----------



## inggalovesbags

i bought a skirt from the Outnet and it came with a tag exactly like yours. 
i'm not too worried about though.. 



mlm4485 said:


> Ladies, as a BIG heads up...I just purchased two dresses from the Outnet sale this week (a coral and red color dress), and received them today.  However, the tags look REALLY REALLY off to me.  Are these fakes that the Outnet is selling????  I posted pictures of both tags below :


----------



## chanel*liz

bobolo said:


> Hello lovelies
> I hope you can provide some styling advice . I just bought these shoes
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...zA%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> 
> I have a Black cap sleeved key hole Leger dress ( old style ) Do you think it would go ?
> thanks for your advice .


 
i agree. too casual for HL


----------



## random22

Having spent some time in the fashion industry I'd say the reason for the less than perfect tags at the Outnet are because the dresses are seconds of sorts. Perhaps they were made as samples or are just slightly less than perfect and this is why they and you get them a great discount.


----------



## vhdos

^I haven't noticed them to be slightly less than perfect.  Also, it's not like it's that tough to get a great discount on an HL.  Even the boutiques have sales throughout the year...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ I've bought a lot of HL from theoutnet and none of mine were less than perfect.


----------



## bettyyy

Has anyone purchased from this seller?  Saw that seller had multiple listings of same style dress, but am interested in purchasing if authentic.  Any insight would help.  Thanks in advance.

http://shop.ebay.com/solbayrn/m.html?_fln=1


----------



## random22

bettyyy said:


> Has anyone purchased from this seller?  Saw that seller had multiple listings of same style dress, but am interested in purchasing if authentic.  Any insight would help.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/solbayrn/m.html?_fln=1



I saw this too and they are pretty low in cost??


----------



## random22

dirtyaddiction said:


> ^ I've bought a lot of HL from theoutnet and none of mine were less than perfect.



I am not saying your own Herve Leger dress is not perfect - thats up to you to decide.


----------



## amorris

Hi all,

I just received my first HL today, and oh god, how amazing are they?! I don't even have to suck it in.

My measurements are 32-28-35 and I fall under both XS and S, I got these in the XS just because I want it skintight and I don't want it to be loose on the top. I had a quite a hard time zipping it up, but when it's up it's all fine. Can you please please be honest and tell me if this fits okay or is it too small for me?













And for those who has this dress, do you know if this would be easy to be altered? I would like for it to be a band shorter. THANKS ALL


----------



## bebefuzz

bettyyy said:


> has anyone purchased from this seller?  Saw that seller had multiple listings of same style dress, but am interested in purchasing if authentic.  Any insight would help.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/solbayrn/m.html?_fln=1



fake!


----------



## vhdos

random22 said:


> I am not saying your own Herve Leger dress is not perfect - thats up to you to decide.



I think that you're missing the point, random22.  The point that I was trying to make earlier is that I don't believe that the merchandise on Outnet is less-than-perfect stock.  I think that it's stuff that doesn't sell during regular season.  If the dresses are still around after sale time, they go to places like Outnet.  I think that if it they were less-than-perfect, you'd get people complaining from time to time and that's just not happening.


----------



## bebefuzz

Does not look too tight! Looks like a good fit! 


amorris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my first HL today, and oh god, how amazing are they?! I don't even have to suck it in.
> 
> My measurements are 32-28-35 and I fall under both XS and S, I got these in the XS just because I want it skintight and I don't want it to be loose on the top. I had a quite a hard time zipping it up, but when it's up it's all fine. Can you please please be honest and tell me if this fits okay or is it too small for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who has this dress, do you know if this would be easy to be altered? I would like for it to be a band shorter. THANKS ALL


----------



## amorris

bebefuzz said:


> Does not look too tight! Looks like a good fit!



Thanks bebefuzz, do you think that creased/gathered area on the sides are okay?


----------



## bebefuzz

random22 said:


> I am not saying your own Herve Leger dress is not perfect - thats up to you to decide.



Please do not get angry... It is just a wee observation.

Hmm... I am about to get a little controversial. But, I know the one that I saw with this tagging at the boutique had not as nice stitching. Meaning when you turned it inside out, and compared it to the same style the stitching was not as nice. Having said that, it still fit great and you really couldn't tell unless you were ultra examining, but stitching was quite obvious like around the neckline, and near the zipper.


----------



## vhdos

amorris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my first HL today, and oh god, how amazing are they?! I don't even have to suck it in.
> 
> My measurements are 32-28-35 and I fall under both XS and S, I got these in the XS just because I want it skintight and I don't want it to be loose on the top. I had a quite a hard time zipping it up, but when it's up it's all fine. Can you please please be honest and tell me if this fits okay or is it too small for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who has this dress, do you know if this would be easy to be altered? I would like for it to be a band shorter. THANKS ALL



Definitely not too tight.  It's a great fit
As far as alterations are concerned, is the dress faux-banded or individually-banded?  You can tell by gently pulling apart one of the bands.  If there is no seam (and just a fold), then the dress is faux-banded.  If, however, there is an actual seam in between each band, then it is individually-banded.  Dresses that are individually-banded are quite simple to alter, but I would not recommend altering a faux-banded dress unless you have an _extremely _experienced tailor.  The faux-banded dresses would actually have to be cut and the material can fray.


----------



## bebefuzz

amorris said:


> Thanks bebefuzz, do you think that creased/gathered area on the sides are okay?



Lol you are so detail oriented!
I had to scroll up and look again! It looks great. Let us see what the others say


----------



## amorris

*vhdos*, hmm i'm not very sure but it seems like it is individually-banded, i'll go to my usual tailor and see if she's confident to do it! thanks so much!

*bebefuzz*, lol i know i am very particular with little things like this that probably no one else would notice! i just wanted to make sure i got the right size because i can't wait to order more dresses!!! thanks again


----------



## bgdm007

Hi
Pls help tp authenticate this dress http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-bur..._WC_Dresses&hash=item4159f92d00#ht_842wt_1141


TIA!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

bgdm007 said:


> Hi
> Pls help tp authenticate this dress http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-bur..._WC_Dresses&hash=item4159f92d00#ht_842wt_1141
> 
> 
> TIA!!!



not enough photos...


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> Please do not get angry... It is just a wee observation.
> 
> Hmm... I am about to get a little controversial. But, I know the one that I saw with this tagging at the boutique had not as nice stitching. Meaning when you turned it inside out, and compared it to the same style the stitching was not as nice. Having said that, it still fit great and you really couldn't tell unless you were ultra examining, but stitching was quite obvious like around the neckline, and near the zipper.



I don't see anything controversial about that.  Perhaps some dresses are made "better" then others.  It's not uncommon for designers to do that.  I just haven't noticed that to be the case with any of the HLs that I've purchased from Outnet.


----------



## bebefuzz

Herve Leger has been pretty consistent. If you take the same style dress,  turn it inside out, even when it's a different size, typically all of the stitching matches identically. It is actually truly amazing how similar it all is. It's GREAT for authentication purposes. 

The only time I have seen the stitching not match is when it has this not so usual tagging. BUT, I have only seen one dress with this tagging in person  (at the Herve Leger boutique)... so it could have been a fluke.


----------



## Miss T.

FlipDiver said:


> Just wanted to share that I bought another HL dress, and a skirt.  I am addicted to HL now!  Wish I had more events to wear these gorgy outfits to



I know exactly what you mean! 
Will you be showing us pics of the new dress?


----------



## bettyyy

bebefuzz said:


> fake!



I figured with the multiple dresses... Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## bebefuzz

bettyyy said:


> I figured with the multiple dresses... Thanks for the confirmation!



sellers like that really PI** me off. They know exactly what they are doing. There are so many fakes on eBay (disgusting)


----------



## dirtyaddiction

*amorris*, just to add my two cents, i've had both banded and faux banded dress hemmed by my tailor. As long as they serge the end you should be fine. The only thing though is with that dress the bottom isn't straight so it might be harder if it's faux banding


----------



## vhdos

^That's good to know, dirtyaddiction  I knew that some ladies here have had success with alterations on faux-banded dresses.  I guess that's where having an excellent tailor comes in handy.  I don't live in an area where most people even know what HL is, so finding a tailor who knows how to work with it, is tough.  My tailor is awesome, but I'm just too afraid to risk it.


----------



## liljake

amorris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my first HL today, and oh god, how amazing are they?! I don't even have to suck it in.
> 
> My measurements are 32-28-35 and I fall under both XS and S, I got these in the XS just because I want it skintight and I don't want it to be loose on the top. I had a quite a hard time zipping it up, but when it's up it's all fine. Can you please please be honest and tell me if this fits okay or is it too small for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who has this dress, do you know if this would be easy to be altered? I would like for it to be a band shorter. THANKS ALL



i think the dress looks fantastic on you! as for the creased part, have someone else pull it down at the bottom (if you try to do it, you'll just cause more wrinkles) -- once the dress is down, it'll stay put and be wrinkle-free. it does depend on how you like for them to fit, though...i like mine to be skin tight.

as for altering, unless the bands are separate (i don't think they do this on the new styles, really, but i don't have this style) it would probably be very hard to get it altered, because of the bottom.


----------



## liljake

dirtyaddiction said:


> *amorris*, just to add my two cents, i've had both banded and faux banded dress hemmed by my tailor. As long as they serge the end you should be fine. The only thing though is with that dress the bottom isn't straight so it might be harder if it's faux banding



i have one faux-banded dress that's been hemmed, but it had a straight bottom so no issues (just looped it up and stitched lightly). looks great...but with the bottom on this dress, i don't think it will work?


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> I don't see anything controversial about that.  Perhaps some dresses are made "better" then others.  It's not uncommon for designers to do that.  I just haven't noticed that to be the case with any of the HLs that I've purchased from Outnet.



yes, i haven't noticed any of the dresses i've purchased from the outnet to be less than perfect.  that said, i did visit the sf boutique yesterday, and one of their dresses (purple cap sleeve) was literally falling apart at the seams and you could see all of the stitching unraveling on the outside (the SA said she could have it fixed for me, but the entire dress looked like it was falling apart -- no joke!).  so it's probably a mixed bag everywhere, and you'll find "worse" quality in both boutiques and online.


----------



## HandbagAngel

I got a Herve Leger dress from Outnet but need to alter it to two sizes down.  I called Herve Leger store if they provide this services.  They gave me a tailor's contact and said she does wonderful jobs.  I am so scared if she will ruin my dress.


----------



## Chloeloves

Two sizes down doesn't leave you with any choice but to risk it!


----------



## caruava

It looks fantastic on you. May I ask where you got it from seeing that you're from Australia too? TIA.



amorris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received my first HL today, and oh god, how amazing are they?! I don't even have to suck it in.
> 
> My measurements are 32-28-35 and I fall under both XS and S, I got these in the XS just because I want it skintight and I don't want it to be loose on the top. I had a quite a hard time zipping it up, but when it's up it's all fine. Can you please please be honest and tell me if this fits okay or is it too small for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who has this dress, do you know if this would be easy to be altered? I would like for it to be a band shorter. THANKS ALL


----------



## vhdos

HandbagAngel said:


> I got a Herve Leger dress from Outnet but need to alter it to two sizes down.  I called Herve Leger store if they provide this services.  They gave me a tailor's contact and said she does wonderful jobs.  I am so scared if she will ruin my dress.



Wow, two sizes down?  Can't you return it and purchase a smaller size?  Sometimes, when you try to size down too much, it changes the whole look of the dress.  I hope it works out for you.  Best of luck!


----------



## random22

Does anybody know what roughly what year/season this dress is:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230620383743


----------



## bobolo

I think it was 2009.


----------



## random22

bobolo said:


> I think it was 2009.



Thanks  Would you say it is authentic?


----------



## bebefuzz

kavnadoo said:


> It looks fantastic on you. May I ask where you got it from seeing that you're from Australia too? TIA.



*xxxxx last warning.*


----------



## FlipDiver

bebefuzz said:


> xxx



That dress is adorbs! I love the neckline and hem. I hope I can find it in another color tho, lilac isn't very flattering on my skin color...


----------



## HandbagAngel

vhdos said:


> Wow, two sizes down? Can't you return it and purchase a smaller size? Sometimes, when you try to size down too much, it changes the whole look of the dress. I hope it works out for you. Best of luck!


 
They ran out my size.    Oh dear.... I guess I will have to return them.


----------



## bebefuzz

FlipDiver said:


> That dress is adorbs! I love the neckline and hem. I hope I can find it in another color tho, lilac isn't very flattering on my skin color...


They have this style in a black. and the trim is sequined.


----------



## bebefuzz

random22 said:


> Thanks  Would you say it is authentic?



yes... but I find it odd that they say it's xxs , but the picture shows xs... but the pictures are definitely authentic. Someone did a bad job on the measurements because I have this dress and it cannot possible be that big unstretched, xs or xxs.


----------



## random22

bebefuzz said:


> yes... but I find it odd that they say it's xxs , but the picture shows xs... but the pictures are definitely authentic. Someone did a bad job on the measurements because I have this dress and it cannot possible be that big unstretched, xs or xxs.



Thanks.  I spotted that too - very odd. I missed the auction but decided I would rather have a shorter version as it is for a summer wedding it will be hot hot hot


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> not enough photos...


 something strange with this seller.  I was watching this and the skirt.  Pretty sure both of them sold. No reserve and quite a few bidders then immediately relisted.  Same day within a few hours.


----------



## bebefuzz

random22 said:


> Thanks.  I spotted that too - very odd. I missed the auction but decided I would rather have a shorter version as it is for a summer wedding it will be hot hot hot



xxxxxxxx

but... anyway, THIS makes me totally mad:
http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Herve-Lege...ultDomain_0&hash=item2310e30b26#ht_500wt_1156
holy cow look at how much this fake sold for, THAT IS WAY more than what a lot of authentics are ending at! (ROAR) Actually it sold at higher than most Herve Leger listings period. RIDICULOUS


----------



## FlipDiver

bebefuzz said:


> They have this style in a black. and the trim is sequined.



Thanks bebe


----------



## FlipDiver

bebefuzz said:


> xxxxxx



That is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## random22

bebefuzz said:


> xxxxxx
> 
> but... anyway, THIS makes me totally mad:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Herve-Lege...ultDomain_0&hash=item2310e30b26#ht_500wt_1156
> holy cow look at how much this fake sold for, THAT IS WAY more than what a lot of authentics are ending at! (ROAR) Actually it sold at higher than most Herve Leger listings period. RIDICULOUS



Oh god. Somebody will not be happy. That is horrendous!

I HATE dishonesty... When I first went on to ebay to buy a HL I just assumed they were all authentic and nearly bought quite a few - then I found TPF and found the truth

Still looking for an authentic dress in XS - I am in London so I don't really want to pay customs duties. There seems to be many HL dresses for sale in the US but not very many authentic ones in the UK


----------



## random22

bebefuzz said:


> xxxxxxx
> 
> but... anyway, THIS makes me totally mad:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Herve-Lege...ultDomain_0&hash=item2310e30b26#ht_500wt_1156
> holy cow look at how much this fake sold for, THAT IS WAY more than what a lot of authentics are ending at! (ROAR) Actually it sold at higher than most Herve Leger listings period. RIDICULOUS



P.S I wish I had seen that pic before the bidding ended it looks great on.


----------



## FlipDiver

My new HL purchases finally arrived! 

Rust scoop neck


----------



## FlipDiver

Also got a black HL skirt - no mod shot b/c I don't have a top to pair it with (yet!).  Stock pic:


----------



## FlipDiver

Eggplant sweetheart neck


----------



## FlipDiver

Black cap sleeve


----------



## vhdos

HandbagAngel said:


> They ran out my size.    Oh dear.... I guess I will have to return them.



It might be worth it to take it in to your tailor though.  If they feel confident about the alterations, then go for it


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> xxxxxx
> 
> but... anyway, THIS makes me totally mad:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Herve-Lege...ultDomain_0&hash=item2310e30b26#ht_500wt_1156
> holy cow look at how much this fake sold for, THAT IS WAY more than what a lot of authentics are ending at! (ROAR) Actually it sold at higher than most Herve Leger listings period. RIDICULOUS



Okay, maybe this is mean, but I was kind of hoping that the buyer of that dress was the buyer who bought my HL on EBay, wore it, damaged it, and then filed a claim for a full return.  Although, she probably would have just worn that one too and returned it....


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> Okay, maybe this is mean, but I was kind of hoping that the buyer of that dress was the buyer who bought my HL on EBay, wore it, damaged it, and then filed a claim for a full return.  Although, she probably would have just worn that one too and returned it....



No I AGREE! That would have been awesome; she freaking deserves it!! Lol giddy with evil laughter...


----------



## bebefuzz

FlipDiver said:


> Eggplant sweetheart neck



This one is Dynamite!


----------



## amorris

FlipDiver said:


> My new HL purchases finally arrived!
> 
> Rust scoop neck



I love this on you!! The pic of the dress on its own definitely doesn't do any justice! It looks a million times better when you've put it on!! Congrats on your purchases


----------



## amorris

I just found the ULTIMATE herve leger dress that I want... It's the Signature V-Neck Dress with the CrissCross pattern on the front. I want it in PURPLE!! I promise to stop looking for other styles till I find these - at a good deal of course! Do they ever pop up in Outnet, I need an XS!!


----------



## caruava

bebefuzz said:


> xxxxx



Is this your site? I notice you keep linking to it?


----------



## bebefuzz

kavnadoo said:


> Is this your site? I notice you keep linking to it?



I'm only linking to it when it's really pertinent, like when someone asks a question and I can answer it using a link. but yes.


----------



## caruava

bebefuzz said:


> I'm only linking to it when it's really pertinent, like when someone asks a question and I can answer it using a link. but yes.



But you're selling on it.


----------



## bebefuzz

kavnadoo said:


> But you're selling on it.



I'm linking to pages that are not selling anything. Like if someone asks where the item came from, I'm going to show it. The item isn't even available anymore.

right. And, see my signature?

and, I don't keep linking to it. I've linked to it once on this thread.


----------



## sarasmith3269

I dont think bebe is posting links or advertising to CURRENT sales, only past ones that have ended.


----------



## Swanky

Bebefuzz, it was removed from your signature for a reason.  To continue posting links to it is disrespectful to our rules and everyone else that follows them.  You may not link to your blog here or via PM.

:back2topic:


----------



## Chloeloves

I would like to share a few purchases I made over the last two weeks, the left two (red/black) are from Out and the dress with sleeves is current season direct from HL....


----------



## Chloeloves

Pics of the three HL's purchased in the last two weeks - pics didn't attach properly to last post LOL!,


----------



## hotstar16

^^ Love that red one! I have it and it's such a classy (and classic) fit!


----------



## Chloeloves

^thanks I agree, love the red... I fancy an ombre next if I see one...


----------



## bebefuzz

They are all super beautiful! It's so hard to choose from them.


----------



## amorris

Chloeloves said:


> Pics of the three HL's purchased in the last two weeks - pics didn't attach properly to last post LOL!,


 
Such great purchases! Congrats!!
Would love to see some modelling pics


----------



## Nolia

Does anyone know where I can find HLs in Canada?


----------



## meowmeow

Nolia said:


> Does anyone know where I can find HLs in Canada?



Where are u in Canada? If in Toronto, you can find them at Holt Renfrew and i thinkm also at The Room in the Bay.  I used to see them at the BCBG on Bloor but last time I checked they didn't have them anymore.  I also saw a couple on sale at the BCBG outlet in Mississauga last weekend.  

HTH!


----------



## liljake

FlipDiver said:


> My new HL purchases finally arrived!
> 
> Rust scoop neck



i love the color! it looks amazing on you.


----------



## vhdos

Chloeloves said:


> Pics of the three HL's purchased in the last two weeks - pics didn't attach properly to last post LOL!,



How does the long-sleeve dress fit?  I've wanted a long-sleeve style for a while now.  Modeling pics?


----------



## Chloeloves

vhdos said:


> How does the long-sleeve dress fit? I've wanted a long-sleeve style for a while now. Modeling pics?


 

hi vhdos, it sits on the knee - I suppose it depends on limb length etc, but im 5'8 and its on my knee . The sleeves are very long imo I fold under the sleeves to shorten them tbh!

It can easily be worn just on the shoulder or totally off the shoulder - hth


----------



## Nolia

meowmeow said:


> Where are u in Canada? If in Toronto, you can find them at Holt Renfrew and i thinkm also at The Room in the Bay.  I used to see them at the BCBG on Bloor but last time I checked they didn't have them anymore.  I also saw a couple on sale at the BCBG outlet in Mississauga last weekend.
> 
> HTH!



I haven't tried the Holts at Bloor, only the one at Yorkdale (which doesn't have any unless I missed it).  I guess most of it is downtown.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## inggalovesbags

ladies i need advice, i just bought the one shoulder champagne dress from f/w 08 (as worn by jenny mccarthy), and i just wanted to know whether its normal for this style to kinda flare out at the bottom? it's not as tapered/tight at the bottom as i'd like it to be, so i'm thinking about having it taken in. but i just wanted to know if anyone here has had the same problem with this style or any other style actually. TIA!


----------



## vhdos

^That's called a "fish tail" and yes, it's normal.  Some styles flare out at the bottom.


----------



## Accessorize*me

After waiting for 10 months, I finally managed to wear the HL I bought pre-preggers with the DH today...!






.






........Too bad he hates it! ush: Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## Accessorize*me

*FlipDiver*, I'm so jealous...You look so hot in your HLs!


----------



## bebefuzz

Accessorize*me said:


> After waiting for 10 months, I finally managed to wear the HL I bought pre-preggers with the DH today...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........Too bad he hates it! ush: Thank you for letting me share!


 why would he hate it? That dress is hot! maybe getting too many glances from passerbys??? 
btw! can't believe you just had a baby!!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

liljake said:


> i love the color! it looks amazing on you.



Thank you!  I was worried about the "rust" but it looks nice IRL 



Accessorize*me said:


> *FlipDiver*, I'm so jealous...You look so hot in your HLs!



You look awesome too!  I love your blue HL!  Congrats to a fellow HL/CL wearing mommy  My baby is about the same age as yours, he just turned 9 months recently.  My hubby and I are thinking about having another sometime in the (near) future.  I wonder if HL would ever make a maternity dress...


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Hi there gorgeous ladies, just trying my luck with this hot pink HL although listing is ending in 24 hours. I've also posted this in authenticate this apparel, but noticed that there's more activities here with all the HL fans! Apologies if I'm not supposed to do that. And thanks 

Seller: techartis
Item #: 160591450449
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.d...#ht_646wt_1139


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

FlipDiver and Accessorize*me, both of you look gorgeous in your HL! I wish I can carry the dresses off half as well as you girls!


----------



## Cyndee

meowmeow said:


> Where are u in Canada? If in Toronto, you can find them at Holt Renfrew and i thinkm also at The Room in the Bay. I used to see them at the BCBG on Bloor but last time I checked they didn't have them anymore. *I also saw a couple on sale at the BCBG outlet in Mississauga last weekend.*
> 
> HTH!



Did you really?  I've been there and they didn't even know what an HL dress was never mind have one in stock!  I'll have to check them out again soon.  
As far as Holt's is concerned, they don't have much to chose from....perhaps a half dozen dresses at best if I recall correctly.  Maybe it was just 'off season' or something.  I'll have to check out The Room at The Bay too.  Thanks for the tips!
I usually head down to Troy MI and the Somerset Collection Mall where there is an HL store.  Also Vegas whenever I am there as they can be found in several locations all up and down the strip.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

meowmeow said:


> Where are u in Canada? If in Toronto, you can find them at Holt Renfrew and i thinkm also at The Room in the Bay.  I used to see them at the BCBG on Bloor but last time I checked they didn't have them anymore.  I also saw a couple on sale at the BCBG outlet in Mississauga last weekend.
> 
> HTH!



Really?? Hopefully I'll be heading over to Mississauga, going to Bloor tomorrow gonna post some pics of trying on an HL 

I bought a Max Azria HL-like bandage dress, can't afford the true blue HL not on sale, ah who cares I'll post pics anyways, it's the same style/material.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Since you ladies are experts with HL, could you kindly authenticate this for me?

Title: HERVE LEGER BODYCON BANDAGE SKIRT JUPE XXS GRAPE ROCK !
Item Number: 160575618783
Seller: lera.delia
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-BOD...C_Dresses&hash=item25630d7edf#ht_15094wt_1064

Title: AUTH HERVE LEGER SKIRT HOT PINK BANDAGE STRETCH XS X S
Item number: 290559915010
Seller: itmustbeit
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-HERVE-LEGER...#ht_3517wt_830

TIA


----------



## dirtyaddiction

LouboutinHottie said:


> Since you ladies are experts with HL, could you kindly authenticate this for me?
> 
> Title: HERVE LEGER BODYCON BANDAGE SKIRT JUPE XXS GRAPE ROCK !
> Item Number: 160575618783
> Seller: lera.delia
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/HERVE-LEGER-BOD...C_Dresses&hash=item25630d7edf#ht_15094wt_1064
> 
> Title: AUTH HERVE LEGER SKIRT HOT PINK BANDAGE STRETCH XS X S
> Item number: 290559915010
> Seller: itmustbeit
> Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-HERVE-LEGER...#ht_3517wt_830
> 
> TIA



the first skirt looks good to me and the second links not working


----------



## FlipDiver

^For everyone who's posting ebay links, you have to copy and paste the links directly.  Copying a previous post doesn't work b/c the links are shortened.


----------



## FlipDiver

LeBleu Saphir said:


> FlipDiver and Accessorize*me, both of you look gorgeous in your HL! I wish I can carry the dresses off half as well as you girls!



Thanks!


----------



## FlipDiver

Cyndee said:


> Did you really?  I've been there and they didn't even know what an HL dress was never mind have one in stock!  I'll have to check them out again soon.
> As far as Holt's is concerned, they don't have much to chose from....perhaps a half dozen dresses at best if I recall correctly.  Maybe it was just 'off season' or something.  I'll have to check out The Room at The Bay too.  Thanks for the tips!
> I usually head down to Troy MI and the Somerset Collection Mall where there is an HL store.  Also Vegas whenever I am there as they can be found in several locations all up and down the strip.



The ladies at the HL store in Troy are so sweet


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dirtyaddiction said:


> the first skirt looks good to me and the second links not working



Damnit this always happens!  I'll post a pic myself one sec.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

dirtyaddiction said:


> the first skirt looks good to me and the second links not working





















this was posted at 11:11 my time! make a wish! :lolots: jk


----------



## Swanky

Please only ask authenticity questions in our authenticate this thread


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Please only ask authenticity questions in our authenticate this thread



Sorry :greengrin: nobody was replying in the authenticity thread, I figured i'd get a faster response here lol.


----------



## Accessorize*me

LeBleu Saphir said:


> FlipDiver and Accessorize*me, both of you look gorgeous in your HL! I wish I can carry the dresses off half as well as you girls!



Thank you!! Wish the DH thought so too...


----------



## Swanky

I understand, but it's not to fair to everyone else


----------



## liljake

wooo finally got a pic of this one:









it's been shortened by one band (just looped under) but i like the length!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ color looks great on you!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

liljake said:


> wooo finally got a pic of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's been shortened by one band (just looped under) but i like the length!



Smoking hot liljake! The blue is gorgeous!


----------



## foosy

Do you need to alter the length of Herve Leger dresses?
Most Herve Leger dresses are shown on models that are 5'10" and most are just above the knee. If you are only 5'6" I guess they would get to your knees and would need to be altered to get the same look.

If you alter the length, do you need a special machine? Where is it done?


----------



## FlipDiver

foosy said:


> Do you need to alter the length of Herve Leger dresses?
> Most Herve Leger dresses are shown on models that are 5'10" and most are just above the knee. If you are only 5'6" I guess they would get to your knees and would need to be altered to get the same look.
> 
> If you alter the length, do you need a special machine? Where is it done?



I'm very short so the dresses come down to my knee, which is a look I prefer.

If you want it shorter, the HL boutique manager in NYC recommends this tailor and dry cleaner (if you don't live near NY you can ship it to them): 

L&S Tailor
138 east 61st street
New York, NY
212.752.1638

Craft Cleaners
1089 3rd avenue
New York,NY 10065
212.838.5097


----------



## foosy

Thanks *Flip*!



FlipDiver said:


> I'm very short so the dresses come down to my knee, which is a look I prefer.
> 
> If you want it shorter, the HL boutique manager in NYC recommends this tailor and dry cleaner (if you don't live near NY you can ship it to them):
> 
> L&S Tailor
> 138 east 61st street
> New York, NY
> 212.752.1638
> 
> Craft Cleaners
> 1089 3rd avenue
> New York,NY 10065
> 212.838.5097


----------



## bebefuzz

stopped by Herve Leger boutique. They had three racks of sale dresses. Video of sale dresses if you are interested. I'm not affiliated with Herve Leger boutiques and the link is to youtube. 

Really Seriously just trying to help out the ladies who are looking for Herve Leger to buy.


----------



## Vikzenne

Hi guys, I was hoping to authenticate this dress: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120730877607&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNARL:GB:1123 

Is this the right place, or where should I go?  Thanks =)


----------



## Swanky

there's a thread stuck at the top of this forum for authenticity questions


----------



## Vikzenne

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838-107.html is it this thread, or is there a specific Herve Leger one?  I thought I saw a specific one, but not sure...sorry!


----------



## Swanky

That thread


----------



## icecreamom

bebefuzz said:


> stopped by Herve Leger boutique. They had three racks of sale dresses. Video of sale dresses if you are interested. I'm not affiliated with Herve Leger boutiques and the link is to youtube.
> 
> Really Seriously just trying to help out the ladies who are looking for Herve Leger to buy.



Hey thanks! Great idea with the video, so helpful!


----------



## NANI1972

bebefuzz said:


> stopped by Herve Leger boutique. They had three racks of sale dresses. Video of sale dresses if you are interested. I'm not affiliated with Herve Leger boutiques and the link is to youtube.
> 
> Really Seriously just trying to help out the ladies who are looking for Herve Leger to buy.


 SO kind of you to take the time to do this! Thanks!


----------



## bebefuzz

NANI1972 said:


> SO kind of you to take the time to do this! Thanks!



no problem.  I know how much everyone LOVES Herve!


----------



## liljake

two new v-neck dresses on the outnet! both are $394 -- and the smaller sizes aren't sold out...yet!


----------



## bebefuzz

liljake said:


> two new v-neck dresses on the outnet! both are $394 -- and the smaller sizes aren't sold out...yet!



The red is gorgeous! The only size not available is xxs.


----------



## FlipDiver

liljake said:


> two new v-neck dresses on the outnet! both are $394 -- and the smaller sizes aren't sold out...yet!



Thanks for the heads up!  I JUST checked a couple hrs ago and they weren't on there then.. So now the jade vneck is on its way to me!!


----------



## FlipDiver

bebefuzz said:


> stopped by Herve Leger boutique. They had three racks of sale dresses. Video of sale dresses if you are interested. I'm not affiliated with Herve Leger boutiques and the link is to youtube.
> 
> Really Seriously just trying to help out the ladies who are looking for Herve Leger to buy.



Ooh, thanks for posting *bebe*!


----------



## qtiekiki

After getting the BCBG studded hem power skirt and really loving it, I took the plunge and get the red v-neck from outnet.  Everyone looks so hot in their HLs here.  I hope that I got the right size and that it looks good on me.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Nolia

I went into Holts today and ask if they had a selection of Herve Leger dresses... I pronounced it "er-vay le-sher" and the SA was like "What?" ... so I tolder her I'd break it down phonetically and said she might have heard it called "hurv lejur".  She was still confused... 

I had to say "Uh, bandage dresses" before she knew what I was talking about. =_=

Has anyone encountered this?  Did you just skip to "bandage dress" or did I just get the one SA that didn't know what it was?


----------



## FlipDiver

qtiekiki said:


> After getting the BCBG studded hem power skirt and really loving it, I took the plunge and get the red v-neck from outnet.  Everyone looks so hot in their HLs here.  I hope that I got the right size and that it looks good on me.  Fingers crossed.



Congrats!  I was eyeing the red one as well, but I ended up getting it in jade.  We'll be HL cousins


----------



## FlipDiver

Nolia said:


> I went into Holts today and ask if they had a selection of Herve Leger dresses... I pronounced it "er-vay le-sher" and the SA was like "What?" ... so I tolder her I'd break it down phonetically and said she might have heard it called "*hurv lejur".*  She was still confused...
> 
> I had to say "Uh, bandage dresses" before she knew what I was talking about. =_=
> 
> Has anyone encountered this?  Did you just skip to "bandage dress" or did I just get the one SA that didn't know what it was?



Ewww, "herv ledger" like Herve rhymed with perv and Leger rhymed with account ledger?  

SAs should know their merchandise and how to pronounce it.  It's always frustrating when customers know more than they do.


----------



## Nolia

So ... in Canada, does BCBG Maxazria stores carry HL dresses then? Or is it only specific locations?


----------



## coconuttiger

does anyone know how the red/ jade dresses fit? it says true to size on the site but they're not always right!


----------



## dkli14

Here's my contribution.  I scored the high-waist black bandage skirt on Outnet last month.  I paired it with a balloon sleeved Theory top.  I definitely love the skirts more than the dresses since I can wear it to work without being over the top.  Thanks for letting me share.


[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/dsc04096u.jpg/]
	
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## FlipDiver

DonnaK483 said:


> Here's my contribution.  I scored the high-waist black bandage skirt on Outnet last month.  I paired it with a balloon sleeved Theory top.  I definitely love the skirts more than the dresses since I can wear it to work without being over the top.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/dsc04096u.jpg/]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]



Cute outfit!  I bought the same skirt - I love how versatile it is!


----------



## liljake

coconuttiger said:


> does anyone know how the red/ jade dresses fit? it says true to size on the site but they're not always right!



i imagine they fit like the other basic v-necks, which is pretty true to size imo.


----------



## coconuttiger

Thanks liljake. I ended up buying a small and cussing my fingers that it will fit. I won't be able to wear it for a few months anyway bc I'm 8 months pregnant lol


----------



## dirtyaddiction

yesssss, someone must've just returned the xs of this - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214390 - now it's mineee


----------



## qtiekiki

FlipDiver - Yay Dress Cousins!!!  I can't wait to try it on.  DH isn't as excited.  LOL.

Dirtyaddiction - love that dress.


----------



## Lyn2005

Can I be Herve Leger dress triplets???

I just purchased the Red V-neck dress on the Outnet in M. Lol. Can't wait to have a bright colored HL (mine are mostly dark colors).


----------



## FlipDiver

Lyn2005 said:


> Can I be Herve Leger dress triplets???
> 
> I just purchased the Red V-neck dress on the Outnet in M. Lol. Can't wait to have a bright colored HL (mine are mostly dark colors).



Great score!  I would have loved it in red as well but I've been on the lookout for a turquoise/teal dress and the v neck in jade fit the bill for now.

I'm tempted to buy some HLs from NAP's sale but I'll wait it out til they make it to outnet.


----------



## Lyn2005

FlipDiver said:


> Great score!  I would have loved it in red as well but I've been on the lookout for a turquoise/teal dress and the v neck in jade fit the bill for now.
> 
> I'm tempted to buy some HLs from NAP's sale but I'll wait it out til they make it to outnet.




I was considering the green v-neck for an entire day until the red popped up later on the site. Love the V-neck cut and style and can't wait til it arrives. Congrats on your dress score too!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

went to Woodbury Commons Outlet today and popped into the BCBG store. Minimal selection of HL pieces but amazing prices! Def worth visiting if you're there. Copped a black high waisted bandage mini skirt in an xxs for $140! (originally $625) Soo happy. HL count up to 9 now, EEK.


----------



## may3545

This dress was from Fall 08, but I just took it out of the closet to wear to a wedding last night with some CLs that can't really be seen. I have no boobs.


----------



## Cocoa_Bombshel

u looked nice i am getting a hl for my bady i will post the pics


----------



## qtiekiki

May - you look great.

Ok.  It's too late to change anything.  The dress is scheduled to be here tomorrow.  But I keep thinking I ordered the wrong size.


----------



## liljake

may3545 said:


> This dress was from Fall 08, but I just took it out of the closet to wear to a wedding last night with some CLs that can't really be seen. I have no boobs.



you look awesome! i like the style a lot, very classy 




			
				qtiekiki said:
			
		

> Ok.  It's too late to change anything.  The dress is scheduled to be  here tomorrow.  But I keep thinking I ordered the wrong size.



what size did you get?


----------



## qtiekiki

I got XS.  I am 34B-26-36.  Not sure if I should've gotten the S instead.


----------



## bebefuzz

qtiekiki said:


> I got XS.  I am 34B-26-36.  Not sure if I should've gotten the S instead.



I believe you got the right size.


----------



## liljake

qtiekiki said:


> I got XS.  I am 34B-26-36.  Not sure if I should've gotten the S instead.



i think you'll be fine with an xs. i wear an s and i'm bigger than you are (34DD-26-39). once in awhile i even find an s that's a little big on me (also, i like my dresses skin-tight).


----------



## coconuttiger

i recieved my HL from the outnet yesterday and i'm impressed by the workmanship! here's hoping it fits, i wont be able to try it on for a few months lol


----------



## FlipDiver

My new jade vneck HL dress:


----------



## coconuttiger

gorgeous! that's the one i got! do you find it true to size?


----------



## FlipDiver

coconuttiger said:


> gorgeous! that's the one i got! do you find it true to size?



Thank you!  The size is about the same as my scoop neck and sweetheart neck HLs, though my cap sleeve HL feels a bit tighter around the chestal area...


----------



## qtiekiki

Looking HOT, FlipDiver.

Coconuttiger, how fun that you will have a HL waiting for you after you give birth.  I didn't buy any new clothes for 3 years, not including maternity and nursing, when I had my two kids.

I got mine too, but will have to wait until the kids sleep before trying it on.  The color is a rich deep red, much better than the pic on outnet.


----------



## coconuttiger

qtiekiki said:


> Coconuttiger, how fun that you will have a HL waiting for you after you give birth. I didn't buy any new clothes for 3 years, not including maternity and nursing, when I had my two kids.


 hehe i hardly bought any maternity clothes, just 2 pairs of jeans and 2 tops, i've managed to get away with what was already in my closet though my tummy is quite big now! i'm hoping to wear the HL to a friends wedding and our new bar opening 2 months after the birth, dont know if that is realistic!

ohhh the red sounds gorgeous, i'm tempted to get that too if it comes back up in my size. cant wait to see your modelling pics!


----------



## chanel*liz

FlipDiver said:


> My new jade vneck HL dress:


 

holy hotness!!  love love this color and of course with the mago


----------



## liljake

FlipDiver said:


> My new jade vneck HL dress:



wooo i love it!! the color looks great on you, and it fits perfectly!!!


----------



## qtiekiki

I am not sure about the dress.  I think it accentuates my pear shape.  I am wearing my push up strapless bra, which helps balance out my hips a bit.


----------



## coconuttiger

I think you look great! But if you dont like it don't keep it


----------



## chanel*liz

qtiekiki said:


> I am not sure about the dress.  I think it accentuates my pear shape.  I am wearing my push up strapless bra, which helps balance out my hips a bit.


 
i like it on you!


----------



## Ladybug^^

I always adore this dress finally come cross on xbay, but in size XXS. I decide to gave it a try coz the price was unbeatable. I got it 1 month after I had my 2nd child and I gained 80lbs from pregnancy....

Im glad it fit good and here is how I wore it on my 30th Bday


----------



## bebefuzz

qtiekiki said:


> I am not sure about the dress.  I think it accentuates my pear shape.  I am wearing my push up strapless bra, which helps balance out my hips a bit.



I think it's beautiful on you... truthfully, don't think you are pear shaped, just that your waist is much smaller than your hips which is ideal for a woman.


----------



## bebefuzz

Can't believe you ladies are mothers...


----------



## xlovely

^My sentiments exactly! *Ladybug* seriously.. 

Madison LA has some HL's on sale:
http://madisonlosangeles.com/search.php?mode=search&page=1
Also use LUCKY30 for an additional 30% off! Which makes for a pretty good deal


----------



## itsonly4me

xlovely said:


> ^My sentiments exactly! *Ladybug* seriously..
> 
> Madison LA has some HL's on sale:
> http://madisonlosangeles.com/search.php?mode=search&page=1
> Also use LUCKY30 for an additional 30% off! Which makes for a pretty good deal


 

I tried lucky30 and nothing extra came off.  It does show they are on sale for 30% off.. is that what you meant?


----------



## xlovely

itsonly4me said:


> I tried lucky30 and nothing extra came off.  It does show they are on sale for 30% off.. is that what you meant?



Hmm, it should work.. maybe the extra 30% doesn't apply to sale items?


----------



## soleilbrun

qtiekiki and ladybut:  You gals look ab/fab!


----------



## soleilbrun

may3545 said:


> This dress was from Fall 08, but I just took it out of the closet to wear to a wedding last night with some CLs that can't really be seen. I have no boobs.


 I see boob action going on in that photo!  We love you none the less, doesn't matter.


----------



## random22

What do you ladies think of this dress? I just can't decide

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HERVE-LEGER-MULTICOLOUR-BANDAGE-DRESS-SIZE-S-/330573715311


----------



## bebefuzz

All the Herve Leger boutiques should have 40% off now on quite a few styles. I did a video on the dresses on sale. I know that the stores do charge sends. Only San Francisco is allowed to do international orders.


----------



## Miss T.

Hi,
Do the color block tank dresses run large? Please say yes?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know where I could still find this long-sleeve heather grey off-the-shoulder HL?  Shopbop is sold out of it and AFAIK HL boutiques no longer carry it either (in the heather grey color).


----------



## liljake

qtiekiki said:


> I am not sure about the dress.  I think it accentuates my pear shape.  I am wearing my push up strapless bra, which helps balance out my hips a bit.



i think it looks amazing! i agree with bebefuzz, you don't have a pear shape, just sexy, womanly hips. plus the dress totally accentuates your waist.


----------



## may3545

soleilbrun said:


> I see boob action going on in that photo!  We love you none the less, doesn't matter.



LOL thanks  You ladies are all too sweet.


----------



## margharita47

Hi ladies!

I also got the same red dress from Outnet! I'm debating whether to keep it or wait to find another red dress.




(I hope this picture shows up... Please excuse my messy closet)


----------



## qtiekiki

Coconuttiger, Chanel*Liz, bebefuzz & liljake - thanks.  I tried it on again today, and I like it.  I think I will try it on again tomorrow and decide if I am keeping it.  I asked DH.  He said the dress makes me look really skinny and I look good in it, but not sure if it's worth $400.  He is no help.

Ladybug - you look awesome.

Margharita - it looks great on you.  You definitely wear it better than me.


----------



## sarasmith3269

bebefuzz said:


> Can't believe you ladies are mothers...


 
+1

you ladies look amazing.


----------



## margharita47

Thanks qtiekiki! I think you look awesome! If it makes _you_ feel good, then it's worth it. Of course, I might be biased because we're dress twins.


----------



## bobolo

margharita47 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I also got the same red dress from Outnet! I'm debating whether to keep it or wait to find another red dress.
> 
> View attachment 1422953
> 
> 
> (I hope this picture shows up... Please excuse my messy closet)


 

keep it your look stunning


----------



## dirtyaddiction

everyone looks soo stunning in their new dresses!


----------



## random22

What do you  think of this dress for a wedding?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HERVE-LEGER-MU...-/330573715311


----------



## AEGIS

random22 said:


> What do you ladies think of this dress? I just can't decide
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HERVE-LEGER-MULTICOLOUR-BANDAGE-DRESS-SIZE-S-/330573715311




such a pretty color


----------



## AEGIS

nothing wrong with a pear shape

better to have it there then around your tummy.  then you couldn't wear and look so great in your hl!




qtiekiki said:


> I am not sure about the dress.  I think it accentuates my pear shape.  I am wearing my push up strapless bra, which helps balance out my hips a bit.


----------



## vhdos

Everyone looks so lovely in their new HLs
I got a call yesterday from my SA in California in regards to the sale dresses.  I almost called him back, but then realized that my DH would probably divorce me because I just bought a new Chanel handbag.  I haven't purchased a new Chanel in about 3 years since I've become obsessed with HLs and CLs.
I am excited that I get to wear my newest HL (yellow, halter-style) for the first time next weekend.  I plan to wear it with my nude eel skin peep toe CLs and my new Chanel.  I'll post pics


----------



## random22

AEGIS said:


> such a pretty color



That's what I thought


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Can Herve dresses be shortened and if so where would I go?


----------



## foxycleopatra

HL sale dress, size SMALL
$472

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod109930085&ecid=NMALRoGj7akNVsTg


----------



## qtiekiki

Nude one-shoulder dress, size xs & s - $521.50

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/68310

There's some other new dresses on outnet too.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Can Herve dresses be shortened and if so where would I go?



if you call your local HL boutique I'm sure they could suggest a tailor for  you


----------



## chanel*liz

qtiekiki said:


> Nude one-shoulder dress, size xs & s - $521.50
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/68310
> 
> There's some other new dresses on outnet too.



Wow those sold out fast!! Dang


----------



## chanel*liz

Just picked this one up..  I love it!


----------



## hellokitty99

qtiekiki said:


> Nude one-shoulder dress, size xs & s - $521.50
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/68310
> 
> There's some other new dresses on outnet too.



Is this the same dress from Fall 2008 or is it the new one?  I saw this on Neiman Marcus's site too for the new season.  The reason I ask is because I'm not sure if this dress runs small or not like the 2008 and if I should size up.  I'm borderline XS/S depending on how the dresses run, so should I get a XS or S in this?  My measurements are around 32-33", 26", 36".  Thanks!


----------



## qtiekiki

chanel*liz - va-va-voom... you are smoking.

hellokitty - hopefully one of the experts will know.  I just knew that some of the girls were asking about this dress, so I posted it when I saw it on outnet.


----------



## FlipDiver

glamourgirlnikk said:


> Can Herve dresses be shortened and if so where would I go?



The NYC HL boutique manager recommended this tailor and dry cleaner (if you don't live near NY you can ship it to them):

L&S Tailor
138 east 61st street
New York, NY
212.752.1638

Craft Cleaners
1089 3rd avenue
New York,NY 10065
212.838.5097


----------



## hellokitty99

qtiekiki - thanks for posting the link!


----------



## FlipDiver

chanel*liz said:


> Just picked this one up..  I love it!



I love it!  You are such a little hottie 

Pls update your CL thread w/some CL+HL combos, okay?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

hellokitty99 said:


> Is this the same dress from Fall 2008 or is it the new one?  I saw this on Neiman Marcus's site too for the new season.  The reason I ask is because I'm not sure if this dress runs small or not like the 2008 and if I should size up.  I'm borderline XS/S depending on how the dresses run, so should I get a XS or S in this?  My measurements are around 32-33", 26", 36".  Thanks!



it looks like the one I have which is the 2008 one. Mine runs small.


----------



## FlipDiver

Super cute black vneck dress, staple LBD, only $380 on outnet.  I just bought one =)  There's still another XS left!

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93279

I seriously need to stop...


----------



## foxycleopatra

Still desperately pining for this HEATHER GREY off-the-shoulder HL.....if anyone knows of a store still stocking this in XS please let me know.  TIA.


----------



## FlipDiver

foxycleopatra said:


> Still desperately pining for this HEATHER GREY off-the-shoulder HL.....if anyone knows of a store still stocking this in XS please let me know.  TIA.



Cute dress!  I'll keep an eye out for you


----------



## hellokitty99

dirtyaddiction said:


> it looks like the one I have which is the 2008 one. Mine runs small.



thanks!


----------



## FlipDiver

I posted this in the CL subforum but it's probably more appropriate here... 

I'm going to a baby shower luncheon at a country club, and I was wondering if it's appropriate to wear one of my knee length HL dresses, or HL skirt and top I've yet to figure out.  I'd wear it with cardi or shawl to cover up, a pair of Louboutins and a Chanel clutch or flap bag.  Attached stock pics, and I have mod pics in my CL collection thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-into-flipdivers-cl-collection-665786-33.html

Opinions?


----------



## chanel*liz

FlipDiver said:


> I posted this in the CL subforum but it's probably more appropriate here...
> 
> I'm going to a baby shower luncheon at a country club, and I was wondering if it's appropriate to wear one of my knee length HL dresses, or HL skirt and top I've yet to figure out.  I'd wear it with cardi or shawl to cover up, a pair of Louboutins and a Chanel clutch or flap bag.  Attached stock pics, and I have mod pics in my CL collection thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-into-flipdivers-cl-collection-665786-33.html
> 
> Opinions?


 
love the first dress (black cap sleeve) with either your decollete's, bibi's or rolando's.. super elegant and classy for a country club & dressy enough for a baby shower.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

hellokitty99 said:


> thanks!



np


----------



## dirtyaddiction

FlipDiver said:


> I posted this in the CL subforum but it's probably more appropriate here...
> 
> I'm going to a baby shower luncheon at a country club, and I was wondering if it's appropriate to wear one of my knee length HL dresses, or HL skirt and top I've yet to figure out.  I'd wear it with cardi or shawl to cover up, a pair of Louboutins and a Chanel clutch or flap bag.  Attached stock pics, and I have mod pics in my CL collection thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-into-flipdivers-cl-collection-665786-33.html
> 
> Opinions?



I'd go with the first or the second dress!


----------



## vhdos

FlipDiver said:


> I posted this in the CL subforum but it's probably more appropriate here...
> 
> I'm going to a baby shower luncheon at a country club, and I was wondering if it's appropriate to wear one of my knee length HL dresses, or HL skirt and top I've yet to figure out.  I'd wear it with cardi or shawl to cover up, a pair of Louboutins and a Chanel clutch or flap bag.  Attached stock pics, and I have mod pics in my CL collection thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-into-flipdivers-cl-collection-665786-33.html
> 
> Opinions?



Personally, I don't think that it's appropriate to wear an HL to a baby shower.


----------



## chanel*liz

JUST scored this one before they sold out - finally I got one on the outnet!!


----------



## PurpleDragonfly

vhdos said:


> Personally, I don't think that it's appropriate to wear an HL to a baby shower.


 
I agree,  HL tend to be a little too much "look at me" when you are suppose to a warm fuzzy event with friends.


----------



## FlipDiver

vhdos said:


> Personally, I don't think that it's appropriate to wear an HL to a baby shower.





PurpleDragonfly said:


> I agree,  HL tend to be a little too much "look at me" when you are suppose to a warm fuzzy event with friends.



I understand your point, but if that were the case, HL dresses wouldn't be appropriate at weddings or other family/friends events either.  I think it all depends on the style of the HL dress.  I wouldn't wear a super short, low cut v neck to a baby shower.  There are lots of tasteful, classy knee length HLs that are more demure, esp. covered up with a cardigan or shawl


----------



## FlipDiver

chanel*liz said:


> love the first dress (black cap sleeve) with either your decollete's, bibi's or rolando's.. super elegant and classy for a country club & dressy enough for a baby shower.





dirtyaddiction said:


> I'd go with the first or the second dress!





chanel*liz said:


> JUST scored this one before they sold out - finally I got one on the outnet!!



Thanks for the input ladies!  I'll see how my mood strikes the day of.  I usually have a plan until right before the event but then end up going with a totally different look at the last minute.

*Chanel*liz*, great Outnet score!  I have the same cap sleeve dress in black  We're dress cousins


----------



## bebefuzz

FlipDiver said:


> Super cute black vneck dress, staple LBD, only $380 on outnet.  I just bought one =)  There's still another XS left!
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93279
> 
> I seriously need to stop...



This dress is dynamite. I own this one in red and one of the favorites.


----------



## alouis88

Brand new at nordies my SA sent them to me.. 
















To contact him he works at 
Nordstrom at the grove , Los Angeles ca 
His name is Anthony 
Email:shopwithanthony@gmail.com
store#323.900.1350


----------



## qtiekiki

FlipDiver - I like the cap sleeves or the skirt for the baby shower.  Love the new LBD you got.  I find myself looking at more HL, even though I wouldn't be getting another anytime soon.

chanel*liz - you are on a roll.

I was trying on different tops with my HL, to see if I can get more wear out of it.  Blurry iPhone pics of some of the tops over the dress.  I think they work.


----------



## vhdos

FlipDiver said:


> I understand your point, but if that were the case, HL dresses wouldn't be appropriate at weddings or other family/friends events either.  I think it all depends on the style of the HL dress.  I wouldn't wear a super short, low cut v neck to a baby shower.  There are lots of tasteful, classy knee length HLs that are more demure, esp. covered up with a cardigan or shawl



I don't think that HLs _are_ wedding-appropriate in most cases.  I wore an HL to a wedding, but it was an evening ceremony at my Country Club, second marriage, conservative HL, etc.  I don't view a baby shower the same as a wedding, which is why I just don't think that an HL is appropriate for a baby shower.  It's just a personal opinion though and if you want to wear an HL to the shower, then wear it.  Have a great time at the baby shower, Flip


----------



## HauteMama

I tend to agree with vhdos; I don't view HL as wedding OR baby shower appropriate. The dresses are gorgeous, but are designed to be sexy, whether they are low-cut or not. There are simply some occasions where that look isn't appropriate, IMO.


----------



## Cocoa_Bombshel

alouis88 said:


> Brand new at nordies my SA sent them to me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To contact him he works at
> Nordstrom at the grove , Los Angeles ca
> His name is Anthony
> Email:shopwithanthony@gmail.com
> store#323.900.1350


 

I just contacted him I love your dresses


----------



## FlipDiver

vhdos said:


> I don't think that HLs _are_ wedding-appropriate in most cases.  I wore an HL to a wedding, but it was an evening ceremony at my Country Club, second marriage, conservative HL, etc.  I don't view a baby shower the same as a wedding, which is why I just don't think that an HL is appropriate for a baby shower.  It's just a personal opinion though and if you want to wear an HL to the shower, then wear it.  Have a great time at the baby shower, Flip





HauteMama said:


> I tend to agree with vhdos; I don't view HL as wedding OR baby shower appropriate. The dresses are gorgeous, but are designed to be sexy, whether they are low-cut or not. There are simply some occasions where that look isn't appropriate, IMO.



Thanks for your opinions lades 

But wow, those are some strict requirements in order to wear an HL to a wedding... if you can't wear an HL to a wedding, where _can_ they be worn?  I bought most of my HLs specifically to wear to various upcoming weddings, some w/two receptions on different dates, engagement parties, rehearsal dinners, and perhaps the sporadic fancy date night out.  I rarely walk the red celebrity carpet or go clubbing...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

FlipDiver said:


> I posted this in the CL subforum but it's probably more appropriate here...
> 
> I'm going to a baby shower luncheon at a country club, and I was wondering if it's appropriate to wear one of my knee length HL dresses, or HL skirt and top I've yet to figure out.  I'd wear it with cardi or shawl to cover up, a pair of Louboutins and a Chanel clutch or flap bag.  Attached stock pics, and I have mod pics in my CL collection thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-into-flipdivers-cl-collection-665786-33.html
> 
> Opinions?



I think the black cap sleeve would be great for a country club baby shower. Or the skirt with a nice top.


----------



## chanel*liz

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks for the input ladies!  I'll see how my mood strikes the day of.  I usually have a plan until right before the event but then end up going with a totally different look at the last minute.
> 
> *Chanel*liz*, great Outnet score!  I have the same cap sleeve dress in black  We're dress cousins



 Yay!! i keep going to outnet every 5 minutes hoping to find some other great deals.. im obsessed now!


----------



## rnsmelody

Ladies, Help me report these 2 sellers. I have been on a reporting binge on eBay  More help the better! We need to weed out the fakes!! 

http://shop.ebay.com/shastabearnatalie/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

http://shop.ebay.com/*citygurl*/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

thanks!!


----------



## FlipDiver

rnsmelody said:


> Ladies, Help me report these 2 sellers. I have been on a reporting binge on eBay  More help the better! We need to weed out the fakes!!
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/shastabearnatalie/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562
> 
> http://shop.ebay.com/*citygurl*/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562
> 
> thanks!!



The second seller isn't selling HL dresses - she has them listed as Bebe bodycon dresses, but with HL stock pics.  Misleading ads, but not necessarily fakes...


----------



## vhdos

FlipDiver said:


> Thanks for your opinions lades
> 
> But wow, those are some strict requirements in order to wear an HL to a wedding... if you can't wear an HL to a wedding, where _can_ they be worn?  I bought most of my HLs specifically to wear to various upcoming weddings, some w/two receptions on different dates, engagement parties, rehearsal dinners, and perhaps the sporadic fancy date night out.  I rarely walk the red celebrity carpet or go clubbing...



There are no "rules" or requirements when it comes to wearing HL.  It's about your personal comfort level.


----------



## rnsmelody

FlipDiver said:


> The second seller isn't selling HL dresses - she has them listed as Bebe bodycon dresses, but with HL stock pics.  Misleading ads, but not necessarily fakes...



It's the still the same thing that needs reporting. Girls don't always read the auction clearly and they will hit BIN before double checking. Even so she listed the dresses as Bebe, they aren't necessarily Bebe so it would still consider counterfeit. I doubt they will have a bebe tag on the dress.


----------



## liljake

rnsmelody said:


> It's the still the same thing that needs reporting. Girls don't always read the auction clearly and they will hit BIN before double checking. Even so she listed the dresses as Bebe, they aren't necessarily Bebe so it would still consider counterfeit. I doubt they will have a bebe tag on the dress.



i definitely think it's sketchy that the main/first pictures for the auction are not even what she's selling (even though she says "bebe" later on and has a bunch of other pics of her actual product)...kind of deliberately misleading. idk what the ebay rules are for that kind of stuff though.


----------



## rnsmelody

liljake said:


> i definitely think it's sketchy that the main/first pictures for the auction are not even what she's selling (even though she says "bebe" later on and has a bunch of other pics of her actual product)...kind of deliberately misleading. idk what the ebay rules are for that kind of stuff though.




Yup. Here is what we can report her for *Listing Practices*-> *Search & browse manipulation* -> *Misusing a brand name* (The listing includes a brand name other than the brand name used by the company that manufactured or produced the item for sale)


----------



## lilflobowl

I think it really depends on how formal the baby shower is going to be, & whether or not you'll feel a tad overdressed in your dress? I do think that maybe the HL skirt + top combo might be a bit more "normal" & less dressy.

As for some of the other posters who think that wearing a HL to a wedding is a no-no, well, again I think you have to take into consideration what kind of wedding it's going to be. I've worn HL dresses to a few wedding dinners but then again in Asia wedding dinners tend to be dressier so wearing a HL (without excessive boobage or too short a hemline) would be ok. Of course if you know the couple's family leans towards being more conservative then you might want to reserve that HL for another wedding.



FlipDiver said:


> I posted this in the CL subforum but it's probably more appropriate here...
> 
> I'm going to a baby shower luncheon at a country club, and I was wondering if it's appropriate to wear one of my knee length HL dresses, or HL skirt and top I've yet to figure out.  I'd wear it with cardi or shawl to cover up, a pair of Louboutins and a Chanel clutch or flap bag.  Attached stock pics, and I have mod pics in my CL collection thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-into-flipdivers-cl-collection-665786-33.html
> 
> Opinions?


----------



## FlipDiver

NAP has new styles and further reductions on HLs, up to 70% off!  The nude/black asymettric dress was 70 off, $430 ish, but it just sold out as I was posting!  Still a lot more styles available on further reduction! Go go go!


----------



## hotstar16

FlipDiver said:


> NAP has new styles and further reductions on HLs, up to 70% off!  The nude/black asymettric dress was 70 off, $430 ish, but it just sold out as I was posting!  Still a lot more styles available on further reduction! Go go go!


 I snagged it earlier this AM.. hope it fits!   Amazing price


----------



## ayla

alouis88 said:


> Brand new at nordies my SA sent them to me..



I am probably going to pick up the one shoulder grey dress locally, love it ! 

Here`s my fave HL at the moment, with CL and H !  This was at my brother`s graduation, perhaps as some pointed out, not appropriate but my family knows that I`m usually anything but appropriate.


----------



## FlipDiver

ayla said:


> I am probably going to pick up the one shoulder grey dress locally, love it !
> 
> Here`s my fave HL at the moment, with CL and H !  This was at my brother`s graduation, perhaps as some pointed out, not appropriate but my family knows that I`m usually anything but appropriate.



I love it!  Lady Clou  I have its Pigalle cousin, Lucifer Bow.  You look great - the cutout sleeve on the HL is so cute


----------



## ayla

FlipDiver said:


> I love it!  Lady Clou  I have its Pigalle cousin, Lucifer Bow.  You look great - the cutout sleeve on the HL is so cute



Thank-you ! CL and HL are perfect together, aren't they ?  I love the lucifer bow too, but my pocket was thoroughly emptied by the time I saw them ! :shame:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ayla said:


> I am probably going to pick up the one shoulder grey dress locally, love it !
> 
> Here`s my fave HL at the moment, with CL and H !  This was at my brother`s graduation, perhaps as some pointed out, not appropriate but my family knows that I`m usually anything but appropriate.



You look great! Such a cute dress!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ayla said:


> I am probably going to pick up the one shoulder grey dress locally, love it !
> 
> Here`s my fave HL at the moment, with CL and H !  This was at my brother`s graduation, perhaps as some pointed out, not appropriate but my family knows that I`m usually anything but appropriate.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1426700&d=1308017209



Love it and love your avatar  Made me lol


----------



## sharonephone

ayla said:


> I am probably going to pick up the one shoulder grey dress locally, love it !
> 
> Here`s my fave HL at the moment, with CL and H ! This was at my brother`s graduation, perhaps as some pointed out, not appropriate but my family knows that I`m usually anything but appropriate.


 
I think it looks great and is appropriate!


----------



## ayla

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You look great! Such a cute dress!





dirtyaddiction said:


> Love it and love your avatar  Made me lol





sharonephone said:


> I think it looks great and is appropriate!



Thank-you !


----------



## ashleyjena

I don't know if anyone is around, but HL in the NM mid-day dash, so just for another 40 minutes

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=27&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740
Mesh-Panel Bandage Dress $472


----------



## dirtyaddiction

New style up and there's a size xxs! - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93299


----------



## bebefuzz

dirtyaddiction said:


> New style up and there's a size xxs! - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93299



ick though... not a pretty dress imo.


----------



## liljake

dirtyaddiction said:


> New style up and there's a size xxs! - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93299



yes, i saw that...what's going on with those straps?


----------



## Nolia

ayla said:


> I am probably going to pick up the one shoulder grey dress locally, love it !
> 
> Here`s my fave HL at the moment, with CL and H !  This was at my brother`s graduation, perhaps as some pointed out, not appropriate but my family knows that I`m usually anything but appropriate.



*nosebleeds*  HOT MAMA!! Toronto babes represent!

"A bold move."


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bebefuzz said:


> ick though... not a pretty dress imo.



yeah, i'm not a fan myself but someone might be lol


----------



## hellokitty99

does anyone know if this herve leger rosette dress runs small or tts or what season it's from?  also i was wondering what everyone's opinion on this dress is.  i like it cuz it looks unique but i'm iffy on whether to get it because the green on the bottom seems like an odd color choice.


----------



## bebefuzz

hellokitty99 said:


> does anyone know if this herve leger rosette dress runs small or tts or what season it's from?  also i was wondering what everyone's opinion on this dress is.  i like it cuz it looks unique but i'm iffy on whether to get it because the green on the bottom seems like an odd color choice.



It is Fall 2008. I'm not sure if it runs small; personally have never tried on this dress. However, most Fall 2008 runs small. The style is not my cup of tea, but everyone has their own unique taste, so if you like it, go for it.  It's still a sexy dress and very high end looking.

On another note, I know a bunch of you have gone into the boutiques now personally to look at the sale dresses. Have any of you ladies tried on this dress:



It's my personal favorite, and as many of you know, I already own this dress. I was just wondering if you ladies liked it as well AND if you spotted a XXS. At the time when I bought mine, I could only locate XS... Please respond if you know anything about it. 

TIA!


----------



## liljake

bebefuzz said:


> It is Fall 2008. I'm not sure if it runs small; personally have never tried on this dress. However, most Fall 2008 runs small. The style is not my cup of tea, but everyone has their own unique taste, so if you like it, go for it.  It's still a sexy dress and very high end looking.
> 
> On another note, I know a bunch of you have gone into the boutiques now personally to look at the sale dresses. Have any of you ladies tried on this dress:
> View attachment 1428173
> 
> 
> It's my personal favorite, and as many of you know, I already own this dress. I was just wondering if you ladies liked it as well AND if you spotted a XXS. At the time when I bought mine, I could only locate XS... Please respond if you know anything about it.
> 
> TIA!



i can only speak for the sf boutique, and they had one xs left when i was there (sunday). i love the dress!!!

also, outnet has a few new styles. what do you guys think of this one? 
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/88700


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

I have another question about alterations. Is it possible to take in an HL? I saw a dress I wanted on outnet but all the smaller sizes are gone.


----------



## attytudesh

love them allllll!! 


alouis88 said:


> Brand new at nordies my SA sent them to me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To contact him he works at
> Nordstrom at the grove , Los Angeles ca
> His name is Anthony
> Email:shopwithanthony@gmail.com
> store#323.900.1350


----------



## dirtyaddiction

liljake said:


> i can only speak for the sf boutique, and they had one xs left when i was there (sunday). i love the dress!!!
> 
> also, outnet has a few new styles. what do you guys think of this one?
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/88700



I wouldn't get it because you already have one in the same color. I have 9 HL dresses and each of them are different in style and color.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

glamourgirlnikk said:


> I have another question about alterations. Is it possible to take in an HL? I saw a dress I wanted on outnet but all the smaller sizes are gone.



you can but like some others have said it might ruin the style.


----------



## liljake

dirtyaddiction said:


> I wouldn't get it because you already have one in the same color. I have 9 HL dresses and each of them are different in style and color.



yeah, that's a good point. i thought the same thing.

quick question -- i know this has been discussed before, but how do you guys take off the black tags? i carefully ripped mine off so the tag is gone, but now there's a loose thread (where the tag was sewn on) that's sort of noticeable. i didn't want to cut it though because i read on here that someone else cut theirs and ended up with a hole. so i'm not sure what to do. cut it? leave it? take it to a tailor?


----------



## Clooky001

Hey ladies

Here are my 2 recent purchases...delivery man dropped them off this morning  

I'm with Flip here as I've purchased one of these for a wedding & it is pretty sexy too...ooops!  Gonna wear it with a nice big rimmed hat & either my CL WS jade Jenny slings or nude pigalles! 





And this ones..gonna wear it next weekend, a night out with the girls-can't wait 





I'm also waiting on this one to arrive, HL are shortening it for me-only a tiny bit, as im only 5.1ft it comes just iver my knee & i want it just above... If the weather is nice I may even wear it to the wedding instead. 











FlipDiver said:


> I understand your point, but if that were the case, HL dresses wouldn't be appropriate at weddings or other family/friends events either.  I think it all depends on the style of the HL dress.  I wouldn't wear a super short, low cut v neck to a baby shower.  There are lots of tasteful, classy knee length HLs that are more demure, esp. covered up with a cardigan or shawl





vhdos said:


> I don't think that HLs _are_ wedding-appropriate in most cases.  I wore an HL to a wedding, but it was an evening ceremony at my Country Club, second marriage, conservative HL, etc.  I don't view a baby shower the same as a wedding, which is why I just don't think that an HL is appropriate for a baby shower.  It's just a personal opinion though and if you want to wear an HL to the shower, then wear it.  Have a great time at the baby shower, Flip





HauteMama said:


> I tend to agree with vhdos; I don't view HL as wedding OR baby shower appropriate. The dresses are gorgeous, but are designed to be sexy, whether they are low-cut or not. There are simply some occasions where that look isn't appropriate, IMO.





FlipDiver said:


> Thanks for your opinions lades
> 
> But wow, those are some strict requirements in order to wear an HL to a wedding... if you can't wear an HL to a wedding, where _can_ they be worn?  I bought most of my HLs specifically to wear to various upcoming weddings, some w/two receptions on different dates, engagement parties, rehearsal dinners, and perhaps the sporadic fancy date night out.  I rarely walk the red celebrity carpet or go clubbing...


----------



## hotstar16

hellokitty99 said:


> does anyone know if this herve leger rosette dress runs small or tts or what season it's from?  also i was wondering what everyone's opinion on this dress is.  i like it cuz it looks unique but i'm iffy on whether to get it because the green on the bottom seems like an odd color choice.



It does run smaller than current XS's... however all of the Fall 08 dresses I've tried on have tended to run smaller than the current sizing system.  I personally love this dress; I find that I can wear it to more places than most of my HL's b/c its less revealing and also really unique


----------



## Chloeloves

clooky congrats! both stunning choices


----------



## alouis88

Hey ladies, 
Wanted t share some info my SA from noddles gave to me. 

He has a few herve's on sale 
And they were just marked down to 60% off yesterday 

Contact him he's amazing!!
Anthony 
Nordstrom -the grove Los Angeles 
323-900-1350
Shopwithanthony@gmail.com
 He has this one available , the color is rose red.


----------



## vhdos

It's HL time
Big party tonight.  I'm wearing my new yellow HL, beige CLs, and my new bronze metallic Chanel.  Pics to follow...


----------



## chanel*liz

alouis88 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Wanted t share some info my SA from noddles gave to me.
> 
> He has a few herve's on sale
> And they were just marked down to 60% off yesterday
> 
> Contact him he's amazing!!
> Anthony
> Nordstrom -the grove Los Angeles
> 323-900-1350
> Shopwithanthony@gmail.com
> He has this one available , the color is rose red.




Thank you!! :urock:


----------



## chanel*liz

vhdos said:


> It's HL time
> Big party tonight.  I'm wearing my new yellow HL, beige CLs, and my new bronze metallic Chanel.  Pics to follow...



 can't wait to see you rock the HL & CL


----------



## sharonephone

alouis88 said:


> Hey ladies,
> Wanted t share some info my SA from noddles gave to me.
> 
> He has a few herve's on sale
> And they were just marked down to 60% off yesterday
> 
> Contact him he's amazing!!
> Anthony
> Nordstrom -the grove Los Angeles
> 323-900-1350
> Shopwithanthony@gmail.com
> He has this one available , the color is rose red.


 
How much was this?


----------



## chanel*liz

sharonephone said:


> How much was this?



I sent him an email and he said $410


----------



## FlipDiver

vhdos said:


> It's HL time
> Big party tonight.  I'm wearing my new yellow HL, beige CLs, and my new bronze metallic Chanel.  Pics to follow...



Sounds awesome, can't wait to see pics!  HL + CL + Chanel is the ultimate trifecta


----------



## FlipDiver

foxycleopatra said:


> Still desperately pining for this HEATHER GREY off-the-shoulder HL.....if anyone knows of a store still stocking this in XS please let me know.  TIA.



NM has a dark grey long sleeve ballerina neck dress on sale for $770:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965172%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds

It's only showing in Med online but maybe they can locate it for you in XS?


----------



## vhdos

Well, I got all ready to go last night and had to change dresses at the very last minute.  The yellow HL was smokin' hot, but that was the problem - it was _too_ smokin' hot.  Too much boob, too much leg, and too tight.  I just didn't feel like it was going to be appropriate for the Country Club party.  I changed into my black essential HL and kept everything else the same (shoes, bag, jewelry, etc.).  Once we got to the party, I was _so_ glad that I had decided to change.  The crowd at the party was actually a bit more casual than they normally are and my yellow HL would have stood out like a sore thumb.  I even felt a little over-dressed in my black HL, but I rocked it anyways and had a good time.  I think that I have one pic that I can post.


----------



## vhdos

Here it is:


----------



## chanel*liz

vhdos said:


> Here it is:
> View attachment 1430838



You're so pretty!! Your dress looks great on you!  love the whole look


----------



## FlipDiver

View attachment 1433958


vhdos said:


> Here it is:
> View attachment 1430838



I love your dress!  Is it the same as this:

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93279

I just got mine recently and it's my fave HL dress so far!


----------



## FlipDiver

More HL dresses available on outnet.  I just ordered this red v neck dress: https://www.theoutnet.com/product/216969

I got it in jade when it showed up last time and always regretted not getting the red as well.  Glad it showed up again!  There's another XS showing up as available, 60% off at $397. =D


----------



## vhdos

FlipDiver said:


> View attachment 1433958
> 
> 
> I love your dress!  Is it the same as this:
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93279
> 
> I just got mine recently and it's my fave HL dress so far!



The dresses look similar, but mine seems to be much longer than yours.  Mine actually sits just below the knee and has a slit in the back hem.
You look lovely, though


----------



## rnsmelody

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-250-RACERBACK...WC_Dresses&hash=item519987384a#ht_7004wt_1139

Nordstrom Garden State Plaza (#520)
Paramus, NJ 07652
201.843.1122 x 1350

has this dress on sale right now . I believe it is $530 somewhere around that range. Ask for Christine, she has the dress on hold under my name, Melody. It's just for today. good luck


----------



## FlipDiver

My fave HL dress is back!! Black v neck, $380, size XS! Quick!

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93279


----------



## FlipDiver

vhdos said:


> The dresses look similar, but mine seems to be much longer than yours.  Mine actually sits just below the knee and has a slit in the back hem.
> You look lovely, though



Thank you! I actually prefer longer lengths, at least to my knee, bc I feel like it makes me look a bit taller.  And a back slit would make it so much easier to walk in, none of mine have a slit...


----------



## bebefuzz

FlipDiver said:


> Thank you! I actually prefer longer lengths, at least to my knee, bc I feel like it makes me look a bit taller.  And a back slit would make it so much easier to walk in, none of mine have a slit...



FlipDiver, I own the one that you have in red, and I've tried on the one vhdos has. even though the dresses look very similar except for length. The fit and pull of the dresses are quite different; they really are totally different.


----------



## FlipDiver

bebefuzz said:


> FlipDiver, I own the one that you have in red, and I've tried on the one vhdos has. even though the dresses look very similar except for length. The fit and pull of the dresses are quite different; they really are totally different.



I love it, it has a great, flattering fit compared to my other HLs I think.  I would love to own it in red too...


----------



## Nolia

I tried on some HLs today but it was shocking!  Flip and I have the same measurements but I couldn't even get the zipper up in an XS!!  I think I am a SMALL but will definitely need shortening.

Anyone know who can shorten HL dresses in Toronto if I order online?


----------



## *MJ*

^^I have also found HL sizing to be really wacky at times!! I have everything from XS to M in my closet!!! I'm 5'9" and size 2-4 for reference.


----------



## FlipDiver

Nolia said:


> I tried on some HLs today but it was shocking!  Flip and I have the same measurements but I couldn't even get the zipper up in an XS!!  I think I am a SMALL but will definitely need shortening.
> 
> Anyone know who can shorten HL dresses in Toronto if I order online?



Nolia, the HL SA told me if I can zip it up on my own, it's too big!  I can zip it up halfway, but then my hubby has to zip up the rest while I hold my breath.  It's also tight in the chestal area...  Maybe just the style you tried ran small?  The first time I tried it I was shocked how fitted it was, but you really don't want it too loose...

I emailed HL customer service for a tailor recommendation nearby.  Maybe they have one in Canada they can rec for you.  Good luck!  I  HL!


----------



## Nolia

FlipDiver said:


> Nolia, the HL SA told me if I can zip it up on my own, it's too big!  I can zip it up halfway, but then my hubby has to zip up the rest while I hold my breath.  It's also tight in the chestal area...  Maybe just the style you tried ran small?  The first time I tried it I was shocked how fitted it was, but you really don't want it too loose...
> 
> I emailed HL customer service for a tailor recommendation nearby.  Maybe they have one in Canada they can rec for you.  Good luck!  I  HL!



I tried on the XS and the SA said she'd have to get another person to come zip me into it. Maybe it was the dress style, not sure.  But it sucks because Canada has such a crappy selection.  Even the BCBG doesn't carry HL! =(


----------



## arnott

vhdos said:


> Well, I got all ready to go last night and had to change dresses at the very last minute.  The yellow HL was smokin' hot, but that was the problem - it was _too_ smokin' hot.  Too much boob, too much leg, and too tight.  I just didn't feel like it was going to be appropriate for the Country Club party.  I changed into my black essential HL and kept everything else the same (shoes, bag, jewelry, etc.).  Once we got to the party, I was _so_ glad that I had decided to change.  The crowd at the party was actually a bit more casual than they normally are and my yellow HL would have stood out like a sore thumb.  I even felt a little over-dressed in my black HL, but I rocked it anyways and had a good time.  I think that I have one pic that I can post.



Do you have any modeling pics of the yellow HL?  Would love to see!


----------



## Ladybug^^

FlipDiver said:


> Nolia, the HL SA told me if I can zip it up on my own, it's too big!  I can zip it up halfway, but then my hubby has to zip up the rest while I hold my breath.  It's also tight in the chestal area...  Maybe just the style you tried ran small?  The first time I tried it I was shocked how fitted it was, but you really don't want it too loose...
> 
> I emailed HL customer service for a tailor recommendation nearby.  Maybe they have one in Canada they can rec for you.  Good luck!  I  HL!



Its so strange. I zip all my HL dresses by myself. Its so easy...I seriously dun think they are loose on me tho


----------



## lmac408

^ i agree. i wear and xs usually and i can definitely zipper them myself (with a little tugging haha) but there is NO WAY i could fit into anything smaller than that.


----------



## FlipDiver

Ladybug^^ said:


> Its so strange. I zip all my HL dresses by myself. Its so easy...I seriously dun think they are loose on me tho





lmac408 said:


> ^ i agree. i wear and xs usually and i can definitely zipper them myself (with a little tugging haha) but there is NO WAY i could fit into anything smaller than that.



I can zip up some of my HLs with lower backs, but I try not to yank at the zip, so it's easier for me to hold them in place while my hubby zips.  My square neck cap sleeve HL runs pretty small compared to my others, however.


----------



## liljake

FlipDiver said:


> I can zip up some of my HLs with lower backs, but I try not to yank at the zip, so it's easier for me to hold them in place while my hubby zips.  My square neck cap sleeve HL runs pretty small compared to my others, however.



yeah, my SA told me that if you can zip it up by yourself it's too small, too. but i think she was being a little tongue-in-cheek -- i wear s, and i *can* put all of my dresses on by myself _if i have to_. but it takes a lot of tugging and contorting my body and stuff -- it's certainly easier if the boy helps me.


----------



## vhdos

I really don't think that the ability to zip or not zip your own dress is all about size.  The ability to zip your own dress has just as much to do with the style of the dress as it does the size.  I think that when SAs say that, they are saying it tongue and cheek (in a joking manner) as liljake said.  Besides, when it comes to buying an HL, I take more stock in _my_ opinion of the fit of a dress as opposed to what an SA has to say about it.  I own very few HL that I couldn't zip up myself - and they are all a very tight fit.  If DH is available, I will ask for his help, but it's not _necessary_ in most cases.


----------



## vhdos

arnott said:


> Do you have any modeling pics of the yellow HL?  Would love to see!



I don't have any modeling pics right now, but I could take some and post some time soon


----------



## gymangel812

are any stores to 70% off yet?


----------



## FlipDiver

gymangel812 said:


> are any stores to 70% off yet?



I would like to know as well pls


----------



## layd3k

I have a question about HL dress sizing. I purchased one about a month from the outnet but have yet to wear it as I am not sure it fits as snug as it should! I am a true US12. I purchased a large in the cap-sleeve style that Jessica Simpson has been spotted in. I read here that the dress itself is like spanx, but to be honest I need to wear spanx underneath to get the super sleek look. And when I wear the spanx the dress slides up and down my body. It does not slide extremely easily, but it is definitely NOT extremely skin tight. As well, it is a bit difficult to pull up the zipper, and there is a little gap between my neck and the two buttons at the back. 

Do you think I should try selling the dress because it is too big? Or maybe large is the right size but just not in this particular style? I would appreciate any opinion and I tried taking pictures but I do not really think they do justice to what I am explaining here! TIA!!


----------



## vhdos

^There is no answer to your question because fit is a personal thing.  Some ladies like their HLs skin-tight, while others like a little more breathing room.  If you are comfortable in the dress, then it's fine.  The dresses were intended to fit tight, but fit can be very subjective.  I wear Spanx under some of mine, but mostly because I don't wear panties (to avoid panty lines).  Also, yes, sizing can vary by style, so just because that particular style may not be a "perfect" fit, does not necessarily mean that you have the wrong size. If you post your measurements, perhaps some ladies can help you with your appropriate HL dress size and you can see if you purchased the correct size.


----------



## voilasabine

Hey LAdies! Just got my HL  
though I think its too big  
I am a true US 4 with most brands (sometimes I wear an XS) with measurements 35-26-35
I have two other HLs which I am an XS in 
I was really debating between an XS and S and found a S on ebay and was too tempted to buy it 
It was just like I wanted - black strapless  
So here are some modeling pics, let me know if I should get it altered (Btw i folded the dress a bit otherwise its too long) 














Please let me know what you think, the dress feels extremely loose like i can fit another me inside, do yo u think I can get it altered? or should I just resell it? 

Thanks!


----------



## bebefuzz

voilasabine said:


> Hey LAdies! Just got my HL
> though I think its too big
> I am a true US 4 with most brands (sometimes I wear an XS) with measurements 35-26-35
> I have two other HLs which I am an XS in
> I was really debating between an XS and S and found a S on ebay and was too tempted to buy it
> It was just like I wanted - black strapless
> So here are some modeling pics, let me know if I should get it altered (Btw i folded the dress a bit otherwise its too long)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know what you think, the dress feels extremely loose like i can fit another me inside, do yo u think I can get it altered? or should I just resell it?
> 
> Thanks!





yea.. you are a true xs based on your measurements. The dress does look big. Herve Leger dresses can be altered smaller. I have a post about alterations to Herve Leger I would link to if I could... but am not allowed to.  

Anyway, take it to a seamstress to get their opinion as this is a particular style you were looking for. If it was a random style, I would just suggest selling and buying a different one.  Hope that helped... some?


----------



## voilasabine

bebefuzz said:


> yea.. you are a true xs based on your measurements. The dress does look big. Herve Leger dresses can be altered smaller. I have a post about alterations to Herve Leger I would link to if I could... but am not allowed to.
> 
> Anyway, take it to a seamstress to get their opinion as this is a particular style you were looking for. If it was a random style, I would just suggest selling and buying a different one.  Hope that helped... some?



 Thank for your advice bebefuzz 
Xxxxxxxx, even though I wanted this particular style I dont think it is best for me. 
I tried another style today - The Herve leger border jacquard in pink and orange and it looks amazing on ! Though the price tag is quite high I will def consider it. 
thanks for all the help again 
xxx


----------



## bebefuzz

voilasabine said:


> Thank for your advice bebefuzz
> Xxxxx, even though I wanted this particular style I dont think it is best for me.
> I tried another style today - The Herve leger border jacquard in pink and orange and it looks amazing on ! Though the price tag is quite high I will def consider it.
> thanks for all the help again
> xxx



You have a great body, especially for Herve Leger. And, that dress you tried is GORGEOUS! Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## qtcoco

Hi all, loved looking at your gorgeous HLs posts. Just ordered my very first HL from NAP after alot of nail biting 
Hope it will fit when it arrives, sooooo nervous now...


----------



## FlipDiver

qtcoco said:


> Hi all, loved looking at your gorgeous HLs posts. Just ordered my very first HL from NAP after alot of nail biting
> Hope it will fit when it arrives, sooooo nervous now...



Congrats!  HLs are highly addictive... which one did you buy?


----------



## qtcoco

got this one here... 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/115343#

I was about to get it in xs few days ago, put it through but only to realise that I have stressed my credit card lately and it rejected during checkout coz not enough limit left.
Spent the next day staring at it online until it got sold out. I thought oh well, it's not meant to be. Then I accidently clicked into it yesterday and saw the xxs back in stock, and thought I must get it! Its a sign! LOL...

I'm a 32B & 24/25waist, hopefully the size will fit.


----------



## chanel*liz

^ that is super cute!! i love the color.


----------



## qtcoco

and this would be my first real red dress too, coz 98% of my wardrobe is made up of blacks, cream & greys...

fingers crossed i pull this off!


----------



## voilasabine

bebefuzz said:


> You have a great body, especially for Herve Leger. And, that dress you tried is GORGEOUS! Good luck on your hunt!



thanks bebefuzz  !! 
Xxxxx
I must say I love your Herve leger obsessed blog! I think it's absolutely amazing and soooo helpful to many of us! Keep it up!


----------



## voilasabine

qtcoco said:


> and this would be my first real red dress too, coz 98% of my wardrobe is made up of blacks, cream & greys...
> 
> fingers crossed i pull this off!



Love the dress! 
Good luck!!!!!


----------



## *MJ*

This red dress popped up on the outnet in S, so I grabbed it! http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216969

Do you ladies know how it runs? I'm 5'9", size 6, 38C. 38-28-39. Do you think the small will work ok on me?

Thanks!!


----------



## Ladybug^^

Hi bebe, just PMed you


----------



## ikny

This dress just popped up at 60% off in Small
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/herve-l...dress/3137864?origin=category&resultback=1209


----------



## bebefuzz

Need your help ladies. Have you ever seen a Made in Hong Kong tag next to the Herve Leger tag??? http://homepage.mac.com/magpiedr/Sites/iSale/Pictures/1305022509_2.jpg


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> Need your help ladies. Have you ever seen a Made in Hong Kong tag next to the Herve Leger tag??? http://homepage.mac.com/magpiedr/Sites/iSale/Pictures/1305022509_2.jpg



Hi Bebe.  I checked all 7 of my HL dresses and they all say "made in China"
I have never seen the Hong Kong tag.


----------



## bebefuzz

Thanks vhdos... It is totally strange. I have never seen this before either.


----------



## chynaxdawl

i only have 2 but they both say made in china also.


----------



## qtcoco

just got my first HL delivery this morning 
always the perfect way to start my Monday morning with a NAP delivery ^^ YAY!

the xxs turned out good fit on me, glad I didn't get the xs... 

btw, checked my label says made in china as well


----------



## FlipDiver

qtcoco said:


> just got my first HL delivery this morning
> always the perfect way to start my Monday morning with a NAP delivery ^^ YAY!
> 
> the xxs turned out good fit on me, glad I didn't get the xs...
> 
> btw, checked my label says made in china as well



Congrats! Pics?  =)


----------



## whoops

Hey ladies,

Just wondering if you could shed some light on the outnet sizing? I can't seem to see actual sizes. My other HL items are a size small but the items on the outnet have numbers? What's the conversion?

Thank you!


----------



## bebefuzz

whoops said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wondering if you could shed some light on the outnet sizing? I can't seem to see actual sizes. My other HL items are a size small but the items on the outnet have numbers? What's the conversion?
> 
> Thank you!



size 2= xxs
size 4=xs
6= s
8=m
10= l


----------



## vhdos

Is Intermix "P" an xxs?


----------



## vhdos

whoops said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wondering if you could shed some light on the outnet sizing? I can't seem to see actual sizes. My other HL items are a size small but the items on the outnet have numbers? What's the conversion?
> 
> Thank you!


 
Yes, depending on the style of the dress, you'd probably want a size 6 on outnet.  Let us know what you get


----------



## whoops

Wow! You ladies are fast! Thank you! That makes it much easier!


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> Is Intermix "P" an xxs?


Yep


----------



## qtcoco

snapped a quick pic last night with the dress


----------



## qtcoco

I think my pic didn't work in the last post..


----------



## qtcoco

and one more here:







I hope the xxs is not looking too tight on me? have a fatty tummy there


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^ it looks great on you!

p.s love the Zipito's!


----------



## bebefuzz

qtcoco said:


> I think my pic didn't work in the last post..



Looks sexy!


----------



## qtcoco

thank you gals 

got the zipitos earlier on the month, haven't break into them yet, so I'm looking bit stiff in them.. they seem not that walking friendly!


----------



## FlipDiver

qtcoco said:


> and one more here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the xxs is not looking too tight on me? have a fatty tummy there





qtcoco said:


> I think my pic didn't work in the last post..



You look great!  BTW I love your avi!!


----------



## qtcoco

thank you, I'm pretty happy with the first time experience with HL dress. Now I see why it's addictive! 

heheh... shot that pic when I first got my e-ring set, went a bit snap happy there... ^^


----------



## qtcoco

btw, what kind of underwear do you girls normally wear underneath the dresses? normal bra or nu-bra? thongs or briefs? when I tried the dress on, my g-string was very obvious and not looking too attractive


----------



## FlipDiver

qtcoco said:


> btw, what kind of underwear do you girls normally wear underneath the dresses? normal bra or nu-bra? thongs or briefs? when I tried the dress on, my g-string was very obvious and not looking too attractive



I wear these lace thongs from VS.  No VPLs!

http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1305797376262&pagename=vsdWrapper


----------



## NANI1972

qtcoco said:


> btw, what kind of underwear do you girls normally wear underneath the dresses? normal bra or nu-bra? thongs or briefs? when I tried the dress on, my g-string was very obvious and not looking too attractive


Spanx are great for HL dresses, makes a big difference!


----------



## vhdos

qtcoco said:


> btw, what kind of underwear do you girls normally wear underneath the dresses? normal bra or nu-bra? thongs or briefs? when I tried the dress on, my g-string was very obvious and not looking too attractive



I wear NuBra and no undies.  However, I will wear Spanx shorts sometimes to accommodate for no undies.


----------



## chanel*liz

FlipDiver said:


> I wear these lace thongs from VS.  No VPLs!
> 
> http://www.victoriassecret.com/ss/S...&c=Page&cid=1305797376262&pagename=vsdWrapper



I love these. No vpl ever with herve leger


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Vegas for July 4th weekend! Wore lots of HL


----------



## cfellis522

dirtyaddiction said:


> Vegas for July 4th weekend! Wore lots of HL


 

As I stated in another thread, you look great!  You look amazing in your HLs (and CLs)!    Cara


----------



## Ladybug^^

My friend and I...we both wore HL 
Thanks BEBE


----------



## bebefuzz

Ladybug^^ said:


> My friend and I...we both wore HL
> Thanks BEBE



Love it! ... But I love it especially when I am the only one with Herve on. Lol...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

cfellis522 said:


> As I stated in another thread, you look great!  You look amazing in your HLs (and CLs)!    Cara



thank youuu


----------



## coutureddd

HL i picked up during the Bloomies sale, it was $400ish i think?


----------



## Ladybug^^

bebefuzz said:


> Love it! ... But I love it especially when I am the only one with Herve on. Lol...




haha...I am actually the same way. But you got no choice since HL is so hot hahha


----------



## chanel*liz

coutureddd said:


> HL i picked up during the Bloomies sale, it was $400ish i think?


 
love it! very flattering on you


----------



## vhdos

coutureddd and dirtyaddiction - you both look fabulous!  Lovely dresses


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies!!

A fabulous and trusted seller is selling a _goooooorgeous_ Scoop Neck, Ultramarine new with tags!! Size Medium for a STEAL!! $499 OBO! 

GOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-NEW-Herve-Leger-Bandage-Tank-Dress-sz-Medium-w-t/38125435


----------



## vhdos

Yikes!  I just pulled the trigger on my 8th HL dress  I log in to Outnet daily to check for xxs sizes and this morning I saw a good one.  I purchased the purple off-the shoulder from 2008.  I have read that it's short (although, I'm short too, so hopefully it won't be that short on me) and that it runs small.


----------



## chanel*liz

vhdos said:


> Yikes!  I just pulled the trigger on my 8th HL dress  I log in to Outnet daily to check for xxs sizes and this morning I saw a good one.  I purchased the purple off-the shoulder from 2008.  I have read that it's short (although, I'm short too, so hopefully it won't be that short on me) and that it runs small.



Ooh I saw that this morning and bought the same one!! So excited


----------



## vhdos

^After doing a little more research on the dress, I'll be really surprised if it works out for me.  I've read that it runs very small and that it's pretty short.  I'm guessing that I'm going to end up returning it.


----------



## mashanyc

Bloomingdales in NYC on lexington av has this dress in L (it runs small imo). designer consolidation presale started yesterday. sale starts on the 10th. i think this dress will be around $380. that was the only size. http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## lmac408

were there any other HLs on sale there??? When i called, they told me they no longer sell HL


----------



## mashanyc

They dont. These are all online returns.


----------



## lmac408

^ ok -- thank you very much


----------



## *MJ*

So I received the the red HL from the Outnet...I asked about sizing on it several pages back but got no reply. 

The small fits perfectly everywhere but the bust area. Sadly, I can't see anyone larger than a B cup fitting it. I'm a small D, and it was just boob city. Barely covered them. So sadly it is going back. Hopefully I can find another style that will offer a bit more coverage on top for a larger bust.


----------



## FlipDiver

vhdos said:


> ^After doing a little more research on the dress, I'll be really surprised if it works out for me.  I've read that it runs very small and that it's pretty short.  I'm guessing that I'm going to end up returning it.





vhdos said:


> Yikes!  I just pulled the trigger on my 8th HL dress  I log in to Outnet daily to check for xxs sizes and this morning I saw a good one.  I purchased the purple off-the shoulder from 2008.  I have read that it's short (although, I'm short too, so hopefully it won't be that short on me) and that it runs small.



That's too bad, it's such a cute style.  I love the cut.  Where did you read that it runs small?


----------



## vhdos

So, I decided to return my purple off-the-shoulder from 08 to Outnet.  The fit was good, but the off-the-shoulder style just wasn't comfortable and my arm movement seemed restricted.


----------



## ibezj

I LOOVE this double strap style, if anyone sees this on sale in a XXS, please let me know.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...842946&010=T3XG3&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T3XG3

Thank you so much ladies, excited to be part of this community.


----------



## chanel*liz

herve at south coast has a huge selection of sale dresses that are 40-60% off.. good size selection from XXS - L


----------



## alexandra28

chanel*liz said:


> herve at south coast has a huge selection of sale dresses that are 40-60% off.. good size selection from XXS - L


Where is the south coast?


----------



## bebefuzz

alexandra28 said:


> Where is the south coast?



It's not only the South Coast store. It's been every Herve Leger boutique since early June, 40-60% off. I have photos and video that I posted on the blog...


----------



## liljake

alexandra28 said:


> Where is the south coast?



south coast plaza is in orange county/LA


----------



## bebefuzz

2012 is going to be amazing. I've seen a few of the color combinations, and it's awesome!


----------



## bebefuzz




----------



## chanel*liz

bebefuzz said:


> It's not only the South Coast store. It's been every Herve Leger boutique since early June, 40-60% off. I have photos and video that I posted on the blog...


 
yup. i was just there at south coast tho and they had a wide selection. thought i would give all the ladies a heads up who are in the area


----------



## bebefuzz

chanel*liz said:


> yup. i was just there at south coast tho and they had a wide selection. thought i would give all the ladies a heads up who are in the area



All I can say is they better not have had my black with bone trim dress I bought at retail. lol...


----------



## vhdos

chanel*liz said:


> yup. i was just there at south coast tho and they had a wide selection. thought i would give all the ladies a heads up who are in the area



Did you see any Essential scoop neck tank dresses (sometimes referred to as U neck dresses)?


----------



## chanel*liz

vhdos said:


> Did you see any Essential scoop neck tank dresses (sometimes referred to as U neck dresses)?


 
yes. i think they had one in teal/turquoise color, a black one, and a few other colors. if you aren't in the area you should call and ask. they had lots of sizes in the back too!


----------



## chanel*liz

bebefuzz said:


> All I can say is they better not have had my black with bone trim dress I bought at retail. lol...


 
i didn't see that one!


----------



## vhdos

chanel*liz said:


> yes. i think they had one in teal/turquoise color, a black one, and a few other colors. if you aren't in the area you should call and ask. they had lots of sizes in the back too!



No scoop neck tanks on sale  The SA at South Coast said that those never go on sale, which is not true because the purple scoop neck essential was my first HL and I got it on sale.


----------



## chanel*liz

vhdos said:


> No scoop neck tanks on sale  The SA at South Coast said that those never go on sale, which is not true because the purple scoop neck essential was my first HL and I got it on sale.



Weird!! I could have sworn I saw them.. If I go back over there Ill try and take a pic of sale selection for everyone


----------



## vhdos

^She said that they have tons of scoop necks, but none of them were on sale.  It seemed a bit odd and I almost wondered if the SA was just saying that because they could sell me a dress at full price without me knowing (because it would be a charge-send).  Hopefully, that was not the case because I would like to give them the benefit of the doubt...


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

bebefuzz said:


> View attachment 1444900


 
That orange is sooo vivid and pretty!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I LOVE the cut out dress!


----------



## bebefuzz

Just wanted to share 2 of my 3 items in my recent Herve Leger shopping haul. 



Give me your honest opinions... does it look like an odd pairing with the top and skirt?


----------



## vhdos

^My honest opinion is that, yes, it does look a bit odd.  I like the two pieces separately, but not worn together.
Congrats on your new purchase


----------



## inggalovesbags

hi ladies, does anyone know how this dress fits? 

i'm an XS in fall 08 styles. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...2Bleger%26_requestid%3D23102%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt

thanks!


----------



## hellokitty99

Imo that dress fits true to size. I heard fall 08 ran small so a xs in this dress may be a little big for you.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bebefuzz said:


> Just wanted to share 2 of my 3 items in my recent Herve Leger shopping haul.
> View attachment 1446640
> 
> 
> Give me your honest opinions... does it look like an odd pairing with the top and skirt?



I personally like them together.


----------



## rnsmelody

inggalovesbags said:


> hi ladies, does anyone know how this dress fits?
> 
> i'm an XS in fall 08 styles.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...2Bleger%26_requestid%3D23102%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt
> 
> thanks!



I have this dress in purple/magenta. It does run TTS but a tiny bit to big. The back part of the dress has more fabric that doesn't stretch out as much. The front streches more. it's because they have a strip of fabric sewn on each side of the seams that prevents the dress from stretching as much as it should. My measurements are 32-26-37 I got the dress in a XS but I should have got an XXS.


----------



## nexisfan

rnsmelody said:


> I have this dress in purple/magenta. It does run TTS but a tiny bit to big. The back part of the dress has more fabric that doesn't stretch out as much. The front streches more. it's because they have a strip of fabric sewn on each side of the seams that prevents the dress from stretching as much as it should. My measurements are 32-26-37 I got the dress in a XS but I should have got an XXS.




I have that exact red open back dress. LOVE IT. Definitely runs big, though. Maybe not an entire size, but I'd say if you are on the smaller of your size to size down.


----------



## alexandra28

bebefuzz said:


> Just wanted to share 2 of my 3 items in my recent Herve Leger shopping haul.
> View attachment 1446640
> 
> 
> Give me your honest opinions... does it look like an odd pairing with the top and skirt?


I personally love the combination. It looks good.


----------



## lmac408

I have that red dress too and i LOVE it. it runs a bit big though. I'm usually an XS (which I took in this dress) and it's definitely a little big but I still love it. if you're between sizes, size down.


----------



## inggalovesbags

rnsmelody said:


> I have this dress in purple/magenta. It does run TTS but a tiny bit to big. The back part of the dress has more fabric that doesn't stretch out as much. The front streches more. it's because they have a strip of fabric sewn on each side of the seams that prevents the dress from stretching as much as it should. My measurements are 32-26-37 I got the dress in a XS but I should have got an XXS.




thanks!!


----------



## inggalovesbags

ladies, what about this one? tts as well? i'm debating between this dress and the red one. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...2Bleger%26_requestid%3D23102%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt


----------



## bebefuzz

thanks for everyone's opinions.


----------



## rnsmelody

inggalovesbags said:


> ladies, what about this one? tts as well? i'm debating between this dress and the red one.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...2Bleger%26_requestid%3D23102%26N%3D0%26va%3Dt




This style doesn't scream at me.. The red style is TDF! You won't be disappointed


----------



## FlipDiver

Has anyone ever lent an HL dress to a friend, after they've asked to borrow it?


----------



## rnsmelody

FlipDiver said:


> Has anyone ever lent an HL dress to a friend, after they've asked to borrow it?



 I haven't had anyone ask me yet , but that is one of my biggest fears..


----------



## inggalovesbags

rnsmelody said:


> This style doesn't scream at me.. The red style is TDF! You won't be disappointed



okay duly noted! i trust your judgement!


----------



## chanel*liz

FlipDiver said:


> Has anyone ever lent an HL dress to a friend, after they've asked to borrow it?


 
no way!!! lol anything over $400 i don't lend out. but that's just me


----------



## vhdos

FlipDiver said:


> Has anyone ever lent an HL dress to a friend, after they've asked to borrow it?



I would never lend out an HL even to the best of friends.  Too many things can happen (stains, snags, etc.).  It's _so _not worth it.


----------



## vhdos

I returned my plum Fall 08 off-the-shoulder/size XXS back to Outnet and it should be back on their web site soon if anyone is interested (they sent me an e mail confirmation today saying that the dress had been received and they were processing my return).


----------



## PANda_USC

Hello to my lovely Purse Forum ladies! ::Waves paw:: I hope you're all doing well, meow!

Got some HL dresses recently and wanted to share, ^_^.


One-Shoulder in Stone Combo






Essential Strapless in Lipstick Red





Simone Strapless dress in Icy Grey





Giselle Halter in Willow Combo





White X-back Dress


----------



## PANda_USC

Sorry, two more, >_<.

Essential Strapless in Black





One Shoulder Ombre in Grey Combo





Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## margharita47

Panda, I really like the red strapless and the white X-back on you! Both dresses really pop. Wonderful collection!


----------



## alexandra28

Wow! Nice collection, you look stunning!



PANda_USC said:


> Hello to my lovely Purse Forum ladies! ::Waves paw:: I hope you're all doing well, meow!
> 
> Got some HL dresses recently and wanted to share, ^_^.
> 
> 
> One-Shoulder in Stone Combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essential Strapless in Lipstick Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simone Strapless dress in Icy Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giselle Halter in Willow Combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White X-back Dress


----------



## vhdos

Gorgeous, as always, Panda


----------



## bebefuzz

PANda_USC said:


> Hello to my lovely Purse Forum ladies! ::Waves paw:: I hope you're all doing well, meow!
> 
> Got some HL dresses recently and wanted to share, ^_^.
> 
> 
> One-Shoulder in Stone Combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essential Strapless in Lipstick Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simone Strapless dress in Icy Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giselle Halter in Willow Combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White X-back Dress



Were you able to get these on sale? or were these a fun splurge?


----------



## lmac408

Panda, you look amazing!

Did you get the strapless dresses shorted/are you just tall? the length is great.


----------



## gymangel812

PANda_USC said:


> Hello to my lovely Purse Forum ladies! ::Waves paw:: I hope you're all doing well, meow!
> 
> Got some HL dresses recently and wanted to share, ^_^.
> 
> 
> One-Shoulder in Stone Combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essential Strapless in Lipstick Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simone Strapless dress in Icy Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giselle Halter in Willow Combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White X-back Dress


ooh i love them all, especially the white!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

awesome collection Panda!


----------



## margharita47

Hello ladies!

I got my purple off-shoulder dress from the Outnet and here it is!

I'm not sure about this one though. I feel like the arm part keeps slipping down. Does anyone else own this dress and have this issue?


----------



## PANda_USC

Margharita, thank you!!

Alexandra, thanks so much!

Vhdos, merci beaucoup dear!

Bebefuzz, all full retail.4 of the HLs are from the pre-fall collection. Wanted some dresses to go with my 9 new pre-fall Burberry coats, . Not a good rationale..I know...

Lmac, thank you! I got them shortened, 

Gymangel, thank you babe!

Dirty, thank ya!!

Margharita, ooooo, it looks wonderful on you!!


----------



## rnsmelody

PANda_USC said:


> Margharita, thank you!!
> 
> Alexandra, thanks so much!
> 
> Vhdos, merci beaucoup dear!
> 
> Bebefuzz, all full retail.4 of the HLs are from the pre-fall collection. Wanted some dresses to go with my 9 new pre-fall Burberry coats, . Not a good rationale..I know...
> 
> Lmac, thank you! I got them shortened,
> 
> Gymangel, thank you babe!
> 
> Dirty, thank ya!!
> 
> Margharita, ooooo, it looks wonderful on you!!



Great new collection Panda! Where did you get the dress shortened at? I'm looking for someone to do mine. thanks!


----------



## vhdos

margharita47 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I got my purple off-shoulder dress from the Outnet and here it is!
> 
> I'm not sure about this one though. I feel like the arm part keeps slipping down. Does anyone else own this dress and have this issue?



I returned mine because it was just not comfortable.  I felt like either the top of the dress kept slipping down or if I pulled it up higher to avoid slippage, then I couldn't move my arms comfortably.  It was a very pretty dress, just not practical.  For me, part of looking good is feeling good too, and that dress just didn't feel good...


----------



## PANda_USC

*rns*, thank you!! I got my dresses shortened at Cable Car Tailors near the Starbucks on Powell street...gotta say though..I think the tailor made some snags in my red strapless HL so I might not be going back..he did a great job on my black and white HLs though...

It's $45 per dress if you're just altering the length.


----------



## liljake

panda -- i love your collection! you look amazing in all of your dresses. i especially love the one-shoulder in stone.

margharita -- you also look stunning, i really love that dress and i wish the outnet had it in my size  if the arm part feels like it's slipping down i would probably return it. my philosophy is that i don't spend $500+ on a dress unless it's perfect (e.g. it has no flaws, needs no extras such as spanx, etc.), but i suppose you could always try double-sided tape? it does look amazing on you.


----------



## inggalovesbags

my god... i love your collection!! 

i've been thinking about the green dress with the black halter... may i know how it fits? i'm generally an XXS but XS for the the fall '08 collection. does this style/season run true to size? fyi, dimensions are 32-24.5-35.5. thanks! 



PANda_USC said:


> Hello to my lovely Purse Forum ladies! ::Waves paw:: I hope you're all doing well, meow!
> 
> Got some HL dresses recently and wanted to share, ^_^.
> 
> 
> One-Shoulder in Stone Combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essential Strapless in Lipstick Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simone Strapless dress in Icy Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giselle Halter in Willow Combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White X-back Dress


----------



## PANda_USC

*inga*, you'd be an XXS like me, ^_^


----------



## FlipDiver

vhdos said:


> I would never lend out an HL even to the best of friends.  Too many things can happen (stains, snags, etc.).  It's _so _not worth it.





chanel*liz said:


> no way!!! lol anything over $400 i don't lend out. but that's just me



How would you decline their request to borrow it?  I'm not sure what to say...


----------



## may3545

FlipDiver said:


> How would you decline their request to borrow it?  I'm not sure what to say...



I've lent HLs and clothes to close friends and family whom I know will take good care of my stuff. Usually they don't borrow because they know I'm super anal about my belongings.

I would tell them that I am super anal about my personal items and have a huge phobia with germs, odors, etc. Being honest is best. Tell them you aren't comfortable with lending the dresses out and ask them to respect your wishes. Direct them to renttherunway.com where they pay about 10-15% of the cost of the dress. Or offer another, less expensive dress to wear?


----------



## chanel*liz

FlipDiver said:


> How would you decline their request to borrow it? I'm not sure what to say...


 
I just usually say "you know, i wish i could but i have an event/party/whatever that i think im wearing it to on that day/weekend/sometime soon and need it." or you could just say you don't lend out your clothes, period.


----------



## vhdos

FlipDiver said:


> How would you decline their request to borrow it?  I'm not sure what to say...



I would just say that HLs are very delicate and you don't loan them out for obvious reasons.


----------



## bebefuzz

yea... I would just say you don't share clothes. I would never ask anybody to borrow their clothing anyway; it's just weird, especially such an expensive item... unless it's my sister. Plus, Herve Leger is no joke.

If she's really interested, point her to buying her own. I don't really like renting as it's $150, and buying a used one can be as low as $300-$500. A new sale dress on a good sale can be as low as $300-$600 and the resale value on a pre-owned is usually the same as it is new because HErve Leger is SO in demand!


----------



## liljake

bebefuzz said:


> yea... I would just say you don't share clothes. I would never ask anybody to borrow their clothing anyway; it's just weird, especially such an expensive item... unless it's my sister. Plus, Herve Leger is no joke.
> 
> If she's really interested, point her to buying her own. I don't really like renting as it's $150, and buying a used one can be as low as $300-$500. A new sale dress on a good sale can be as low as $300-$600 and the resale value on a pre-owned is usually the same as it is new because HErve Leger is SO in demand!



i agree, i don't like renting either. it's not a bad deal if you're only looking at the full retail price, but i've gotten all of my HL's for under $600


----------



## FlipDiver

My red vneck HL with CL Balotas


----------



## FlipDiver

may3545 said:


> I've lent HLs and clothes to close friends and family whom I know will take good care of my stuff. Usually they don't borrow because they know I'm super anal about my belongings.
> 
> I would tell them that I am super anal about my personal items and have a huge phobia with germs, odors, etc. Being honest is best. Tell them you aren't comfortable with lending the dresses out and ask them to respect your wishes. Direct them to renttherunway.com where they pay about 10-15% of the cost of the dress. Or offer another, less expensive dress to wear?





chanel*liz said:


> I just usually say "you know, i wish i could but i have an event/party/whatever that i think im wearing it to on that day/weekend/sometime soon and need it." or you could just say you don't lend out your clothes, period.





vhdos said:


> I would just say that HLs are very delicate and you don't loan them out for obvious reasons.





bebefuzz said:


> yea... I would just say you don't share clothes. I would never ask anybody to borrow their clothing anyway; it's just weird, especially such an expensive item... unless it's my sister. Plus, Herve Leger is no joke.
> 
> If she's really interested, point her to buying her own. I don't really like renting as it's $150, and buying a used one can be as low as $300-$500. A new sale dress on a good sale can be as low as $300-$600 and the resale value on a pre-owned is usually the same as it is new because HErve Leger is SO in demand!



Thanks ladies!  I'll try to let her down gently, or just keep my HLs hidden and steer her toward my cheaper dress options


----------



## crazzee_shopper

PANda_USC said:


> Hello to my lovely Purse Forum ladies! ::Waves paw:: I hope you're all doing well, meow!
> 
> Got some HL dresses recently and wanted to share, ^_^.
> 
> 
> One-Shoulder in Stone Combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essential Strapless in Lipstick Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simone Strapless dress in Icy Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giselle Halter in Willow Combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White X-back Dress



crazzee's coming to play in panda's closet.


----------



## bebefuzz

FlipDiver said:


> My red vneck HL with CL Balotas



Looking very lovely..


----------



## chanel*liz

FlipDiver said:


> My red vneck HL with CL Balotas


 
You look stunning!


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

vhdos said:


> I returned my plum Fall 08 off-the-shoulder/size XXS back to Outnet and it should be back on their web site soon if anyone is interested (they sent me an e mail confirmation today saying that the dress had been received and they were processing my return).


 
Does anyone know if the dress was posted back on outnet this week (and has been sold again)? How long does it take for them to repost an item once it's been returned?


----------



## qtcoco

I saw it came up sometime last week, then it was gone very quickly.


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Aww, thanks for letting me though.


----------



## arnott

FlipDiver said:


> My red vneck HL with CL Balotas




Very nice!  Did you get the same dress in Jade?  Which colour do you like better?


----------



## red*is*hot

Has anyone heard if the boutiques will be having 70% like they did at the end of last season?

Thanks


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

FlipDiver said:


> My red vneck HL with CL Balotas


 
You look stunning!


----------



## alouis88

My SA at nordies offered me the dress, not my size. 
Such an amazing deal
Color black 
Sz.m
Original price:$1250
Now:$499

He works at the grove.
Anthony 
Nordstrom grove 323-900-1350
Or email him for details:
Shopwithanthony@gmail.com


----------



## qtcoco

hi girls, just wondering how tight can the HL dresses go? will the seam and the fabric hold if it feels like it's been stretched to the max?

same with a few other girls here, I also bought the xxs purple 2008 off-the-shoulder dress from outnet earlier on the month. I can fit in, zip up (of coz with help). But it's just really tight on, and I wonder if the side seam or the fabric will break when I actually wear it out???


----------



## PANda_USC

*crazee*, yes yes, come and play in Panda's closet.  And we can share Louboutins too, !

*flipdiver*, ::wolf whistle:: Hot hot hot! You look wonderful in red, .! Love the Trojan colors going on there(red with gold shoes), ^_^


----------



## Bag-terfly

I've been lurking through in this thread admiring all the lovely mod pictures.  Everyone look absolutely gorgeous!!  

Today, I've just picked up this beautiful blue cut-out sleeve dress on sale from the boutique.  In the pic, I had on my CL No Prive in bone color.  So glad to finally join in as this is my very first HL.  Looks like I'm in trouble


----------



## soleilbrun

PANda_USC said:


> *rns*, thank you!! I got my dresses shortened at Cable Car Tailors near the Starbucks on Powell street...gotta say though..I think the tailor made some snags in my red strapless HL so I might not be going back..he did a great job on my black and white HLs though...
> 
> It's $45 per dress if you're just altering the length.


 
Hi all,
I used Nadia and Vladamirs on Market.  They were recommended by the HL boutique in SF.  They repaired a hole in the dress for $50.  I'll pick it up this week and let you know how they did.


----------



## vhdos

qtcoco said:


> hi girls, just wondering how tight can the HL dresses go? will the seam and the fabric hold if it feels like it's been stretched to the max?
> 
> same with a few other girls here, I also bought the xxs purple 2008 off-the-shoulder dress from outnet earlier on the month. I can fit in, zip up (of coz with help). But it's just really tight on, and I wonder if the side seam or the fabric will break when I actually wear it out???



I don't think that anyone can really answer this.  I mean, just how tight is the dress?  Clearly, the construction/craftsmanship/materials of the HL dresses are superior, but everything has a limit as to what it can withstand.  The dresses are intended to fit tight, but fit is rather subjective.  Some ladies prefer their HLs skin-tight, while others prefer a little more breathing room.  I guess the bigger question would be whether or not you feel comfortable in the dress?


----------



## bebefuzz

soleilbrun said:


> Hi all,
> I used Nadia and Vladamirs on Market.  They were recommended by the HL boutique in SF.  They repaired a hole in the dress for $50.  I'll pick it up this week and let you know how they did.



Glad to hear that dress was a good fit in the end!


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Hi ladies, 

How much bigger is the xs from xxs? There's a xs HL on sale that I really like, but I'm a firm xxs who prefers a pretty skin tight fit. Do you think an xs small will be too loose, or is the size difference neglible?

Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

MargaretofAnjou said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How much bigger is the xs from xxs? There's a xs HL on sale that I really like, but I'm a firm xxs who prefers a pretty skin tight fit. Do you think an xs small will be too loose, or is the size difference neglible?
> 
> Thanks!



Obviously, an xs is different from an xxs.  It really depends on the style of the dress.  I am typically an xxs, but there are certain styles that an xs offers me a better fit.  Also, you may have the ability to alter it for a better fit if the xs is too big.


----------



## chanel*liz

MargaretofAnjou said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How much bigger is the xs from xxs? There's a xs HL on sale that I really like, but I'm a firm xxs who prefers a pretty skin tight fit. Do you think an xs small will be too loose, or is the size difference neglible?
> 
> Thanks!


 
it really depends on the style. there are some styles im a xxs in, and others an xs. if you already have an xxs in this exact style but i wouldnt try it. otherwise i would


----------



## qtcoco

vhdos said:


> I don't think that anyone can really answer this. I mean, just how tight is the dress? Clearly, the construction/craftsmanship/materials of the HL dresses are superior, but everything has a limit as to what it can withstand. The dresses are intended to fit tight, but fit is rather subjective. Some ladies prefer their HLs skin-tight, while others prefer a little more breathing room. I guess the bigger question would be whether or not you feel comfortable in the dress?


 
 yea, I know, it's kind of a silly question I guess..


----------



## qtcoco

MargaretofAnjou said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> How much bigger is the xs from xxs? There's a xs HL on sale that I really like, but I'm a firm xxs who prefers a pretty skin tight fit. Do you think an xs small will be too loose, or is the size difference neglible?
> 
> Thanks!


 
maybe you can get a feeling in looking at the measurements of the dress?


----------



## FlipDiver

Thank you for all the compliments ladies


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> Glad to hear that dress was a good fit in the end!


 
They could not repair the hole .  They had to take off the last band and shorten the zipper. They did an excellent job and you'd never know it was altered.


----------



## Bag-terfly

In need of your honest opinions....
I'm a newbie and just purchased my first HL yesterday.  Since I'm so short at only 5 feet, do you think this dress should be altered?  I feel like it should hit me somewhere around mid thighs.  Does it look awkward at this length on me?  Any suggestions?  TIA


----------



## Frivole88

Bag-terfly said:


> In need of your honest opinions....
> I'm a newbie and just purchased my first HL yesterday.  Since I'm so short at only 5 feet, do you think this dress should be altered?  I feel like it should hit me somewhere around mid thighs.  Does it look awkward at this length on me?  Any suggestions?  TIA



the style and color looks great on you but i think it'll be sexier if the length is shorter


----------



## chanel*liz

^ i agree the fit is perfect and *such* a flattering color for you!!  but i think a little shorter would give it some more sizzle


----------



## Bag-terfly

kristinlorraine said:


> the style and color looks great on you but i think it'll be sexier if the length is shorter





chanel*liz said:


> ^ i agree the fit is perfect and *such* a flattering color for you!!  but i think a little shorter would give it some more sizzle



*Kristinlorraine* & *chanel*liz* - 
Thank-you for your comments! I may have to get a professional to look at it to see if it's even doable.  I noticed that the bottom band is different from the rest of the dress.  Again, thanks!


----------



## vhdos

Bag-terfly said:


> In need of your honest opinions....
> I'm a newbie and just purchased my first HL yesterday.  Since I'm so short at only 5 feet, do you think this dress should be altered?  I feel like it should hit me somewhere around mid thighs.  Does it look awkward at this length on me?  Any suggestions?  TIA



It definitely needs to be shortened a bit.


----------



## jeNYC

Hi Ladies, I'm playing to wear my HL for the first time to a lounge next week.  However, the fabric is quite thick and I'm worried about being hot and sweaty.  Do you ladies sweat a lot in your HLs?  lol


----------



## vhdos

^No, I don't sweat a lot in my HLs.  I'm assuming that a lounge has air conditioning, so I'm really not sure that it's something that you need to worry about.


----------



## jeNYC

^thanks, its just alcohol makes my temperature rise and if im dancing, im afraid ill be really hot lol


----------



## spenry

alouis88 said:


> My SA at nordies offered me the dress, not my size.
> Such an amazing deal
> Color black
> Sz.m
> Original price:$1250
> Now:$499
> 
> He works at the grove.
> Anthony
> Nordstrom grove 323-900-1350
> Or email him for details:
> Shopwithanthony@gmail.com


 
I contacted Anthony. He was kind from his first email. I replied him that I live in abroad, not in the US. Then he never replied me back! I again contacted him that I have a US address for shipping. No, he didn't get back to me. I have no problems to order my items from other in the US.

I wouldn't recommend him..


----------



## liljake

does anyone own this style? http://www.theoutnet.com/am/product/64586

how high to the straps go up? i'd like to see the style on bodies (not mannequins or like...celebrities, haha)


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

vhdos said:


> Obviously, an xs is different from an xxs. It really depends on the style of the dress. I am typically an xxs, but there are certain styles that an xs offers me a better fit. Also, you may have the ability to alter it for a better fit if the xs is too big.


 


chanel*liz said:


> it really depends on the style. there are some styles im a xxs in, and others an xs. if you already have an xxs in this exact style but i wouldnt try it. otherwise i would


 
Thanks for the opinions! Luckily, Bergdorf Goodman put this on sale in xxs: *Edit* Bergdorf link's not working. Here it is at Neiman Marcus. It's the violet cross neck bandage dress. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod125740042&parentId=

I'd been wanting a purplish dress for awhile (had my eye on the '08 purple, but missed out on it when it was on Outnet). Figured I had to get this one for the price.


----------



## amorris

There's new dresses on the Outnet today! But as usual, no XS for my purple Sweetheart Bandage Dress..


----------



## Jeneen

I totally lurk in this thread - I make fun of Kim K for her HL obsession - but I am secretly obsessed and have not yet taken the plunge!



PANda_USC said:


> Hello to my lovely Purse Forum ladies! ::Waves paw:: I hope you're all doing well, meow!
> 
> Got some HL dresses recently and wanted to share, ^_^.
> 
> 
> One-Shoulder in Stone Combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essential Strapless in Lipstick Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simone Strapless dress in Icy Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giselle Halter in Willow Combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White X-back Dress


 


PANda_USC said:


> Sorry, two more, >_<.
> 
> Essential Strapless in Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Shoulder Ombre in Grey Combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!


 
You look dynamite in HL Panda!


----------



## Jeneen

coutureddd said:


> HL i picked up during the Bloomies sale, it was $400ish i think?


 
you look hot in this dress! I love the pink nails for contrast!


----------



## ilikepenguins

Clearance sale at theoutnet.com!  Some HL is 85% off! 

Unfortunately, nothing I want is in my size


----------



## vhdos

^Ugh!  I know.  Outnet is notorious for not having the small sizes...


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> ^Ugh!  I know.  Outnet is notorious for not having the small sizes...



we should all gain weight!


----------



## arnott

ilikepenguins said:


> Clearance sale at theoutnet.com!  Some HL is 85% off!
> 
> Unfortunately, nothing I want is in my size



Darnit I missed it.  Only shoes left for 85% off.


----------



## bebefuzz

Did anybody score a Herve Leger dress at 85% off? The smaller sizes were really lacking, and things were disappearing in a FLASH! I know there wasn't anything that I saw that I wanted... I was there EARLY, and there was a long skirt, but I'm not a fan of long Herve Leger skirts...


----------



## notoveryet

Hi all, I am very new to HL. Need some advise.

I just tried a Gold HL but somehow, I feel like the bust line is abit weird looking on me, as if it is too high, making my boobs look spaced out. (as in my boobs being stretch to the side, than push together in the middle as most V-neck does)

It is a Gold / Champaign colored Sleeveless, V-neck HL, super low back. I tried the XS. The length of the shoulder strap fits me for the XS, but like I mentioned, I felt like the bust line as in the U line should be in-line with my bra U line (if you ladies know what I mean)
Other than that, the XS fits me (very snug)

I did try the S size, but I felt more snug with the XS, as I find the S size shoulder staps is a bit long.

In the end I didnt get the dress, sigh, though the SA was saying I look great in the color. 

Sorry, I dont know the model... except it was a super low back to me, as in when I try, it is lower than my bra line behind. 

Now I keep thinking is that this style that I tried doesnt fit my body shape? or is it me being ignorant about the bust line when it is supposed to be like that? 

Would look forward to some advises.


----------



## nlyoung1

Oh no! I always miss the good sales at Outnet!


----------



## nlyoung1

The other day I did see some on Yoox.com that were singnificantly discounted... I think they always have a nicely honed selection.


----------



## vhdos

notoveryet said:


> Hi all, I am very new to HL. Need some advise.
> 
> I just tried a Gold HL but somehow, I feel like the bust line is abit weird looking on me, as if it is too high, making my boobs look spaced out. (as in my boobs being stretch to the side, than push together in the middle as most V-neck does)
> 
> It is a Gold / Champaign colored Sleeveless, V-neck HL, super low back. I tried the XS. The length of the shoulder strap fits me for the XS, but like I mentioned, I felt like the bust line as in the U line should be in-line with my bra U line (if you ladies know what I mean)
> Other than that, the XS fits me (very snug)
> 
> I did try the S size, but I felt more snug with the XS, as I find the S size shoulder staps is a bit long.
> 
> In the end I didnt get the dress, sigh, though the SA was saying I look great in the color.
> 
> Sorry, I dont know the model... except it was a super low back to me, as in when I try, it is lower than my bra line behind.
> 
> Now I keep thinking is that this style that I tried doesnt fit my body shape? or is it me being ignorant about the bust line when it is supposed to be like that?
> 
> Would look forward to some advises.



I don't really understand what you're explaining about the bust.  As with all clothing, certain styles fit different than others.  I sometimes have to go up a size (from an xxs to an xs) to avoid squishing my bust too much.  However, when I say "squishing" my bust, I just mean that certain styles tend to flatten out my bust a bit - it's not that it pushes them off to the sides as you explained.  
Also, shoulder straps would likely be easy to alter/shorten, so is it possible to get the  size small and have the straps shortened for a better fit?


----------



## rnsmelody

*notoveryet* I tried on that dress before, they also has it in black & red. It wasn't flattering on me either. The bust line is too high, it stopped at my nipples. The key to that dress, is that you are suppose to lift and scoop your boobies under the bust line. The bust line to torso area is too short for anyone unless it's for someone that has a very short torso. That was a major flaw in that dress. I would pass on the dress and look for something else. There are so many gorgeous from the line, I promise you the gold dress wouldn't be missed 





notoveryet said:


> Hi all, I am very new to HL. Need some advise.
> 
> I just tried a Gold HL but somehow, I feel like the bust line is abit weird looking on me, as if it is too high, making my boobs look spaced out. (as in my boobs being stretch to the side, than push together in the middle as most V-neck does)
> 
> It is a Gold / Champaign colored Sleeveless, V-neck HL, super low back. I tried the XS. The length of the shoulder strap fits me for the XS, but like I mentioned, I felt like the bust line as in the U line should be in-line with my bra U line (if you ladies know what I mean)
> Other than that, the XS fits me (very snug)
> 
> I did try the S size, but I felt more snug with the XS, as I find the S size shoulder staps is a bit long.
> 
> In the end I didnt get the dress, sigh, though the SA was saying I look great in the color.
> 
> Sorry, I dont know the model... except it was a super low back to me, as in when I try, it is lower than my bra line behind.
> 
> Now I keep thinking is that this style that I tried doesnt fit my body shape? or is it me being ignorant about the bust line when it is supposed to be like that?
> 
> Would look forward to some advises.


----------



## rnsmelody

notoveryet said:


> Hi all, I am very new to HL. Need some advise.
> 
> I just tried a Gold HL but somehow, I feel like the bust line is abit weird looking on me, as if it is too high, making my boobs look spaced out. (as in my boobs being stretch to the side, than push together in the middle as most V-neck does)
> 
> It is a Gold / Champaign colored Sleeveless, V-neck HL, super low back. I tried the XS. The length of the shoulder strap fits me for the XS, but like I mentioned, I felt like the bust line as in the U line should be in-line with my bra U line (if you ladies know what I mean)
> Other than that, the XS fits me (very snug)
> 
> I did try the S size, but I felt more snug with the XS, as I find the S size shoulder staps is a bit long.
> 
> In the end I didnt get the dress, sigh, though the SA was saying I look great in the color.
> 
> Sorry, I dont know the model... except it was a super low back to me, as in when I try, it is lower than my bra line behind.
> 
> Now I keep thinking is that this style that I tried doesnt fit my body shape? or is it me being ignorant about the bust line when it is supposed to be like that?
> 
> Would look forward to some advises.



This is the dress right?  This is how it is suppose to look like..


----------



## coutureddd

if ^^^ is the dress your're talking about, then i have it in black in a S (attached pictures), but i agree with *rnsmelody*, its definitely a lift and scoop dress--from the side my boobs look a little flat? but from the front its a-ok, i still LOVE the dress


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi everyone, I finally took one my HL's out for a maiden voyage- my 20 year high school reunion! I love these dresses, miracle workers.


----------



## chanel*liz

soleilbrun said:


> Hi everyone, I finally took one my HL's out for a maiden voyage- my 20 year high school reunion! I love these dresses, miracle workers.


 
you look great! great color


----------



## soleilbrun

soleilbrun said:


> Hi all,
> I used Nadia and Vladamirs on Market. They were recommended by the HL boutique in SF. They repaired a hole in the dress for $50. I'll pick it up this week and let you know how they did.


 

Nadia and Vladamir did a fantastic job on my dress.  The dress had a large hole in the last band.  I wanted them to patch it up and they said it wasn't possible.  They removed the last band and shortened the zipper accordingly.  You would never know it was shortened.  The price was great for the excellent service and quality workmanship.  Recommended!


----------



## soleilbrun

chanel*liz said:


> you look great! great color


 
Thank you very much. I am now searching high and low for events to attend.  You know any?


----------



## chanel*liz

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you very much. I am now searching high and low for events to attend. You know any?


 
aw, not in belgium, sorry. come to california or chicago and i'll hook you up


----------



## Bag-terfly

vhdos said:


> It definitely needs to be shortened a bit.



*vhdos*, thanks for your honest opinion.    The only problem is finding someone with lots of experience on HL dresses.  I don't want to take it to just anyone out there.


----------



## notoveryet

Hi Vhdos & rnsmelody,

Sorry for my bad description. Yup, the right description should be what one of you describes as flatten out the breast.
I did try to lift and scoop my boobs in to fit under the bust line but like you said, it is indeed too short, and YES, the line stops at my nipples. That's why I felt so weird looking at it in the mirror.

Thank you so much for your advise and assurance that there will be better options out there.

Cos I am really petite and hard to get suitable clothes, not to mention HL, thus I tend to think it is my weird body shape when XS sizes dont fit... haha.


----------



## chanel*liz

mod pic of purple off shoulder dress from outnet


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> Hi everyone, I finally took one my HL's out for a maiden voyage- my 20 year high school reunion! I love these dresses, miracle workers.



Gorgeous color on you - you must have been a show-stopper at the reunion


----------



## vhdos

notoveryet said:


> Hi Vhdos & rnsmelody,
> 
> Sorry for my bad description. Yup, the right description should be what one of you describes as flatten out the breast.
> I did try to lift and scoop my boobs in to fit under the bust line but like you said, it is indeed too short, and YES, the line stops at my nipples. That's why I felt so weird looking at it in the mirror.
> 
> Thank you so much for your advise and assurance that there will be better options out there.
> 
> Cos I am really petite and hard to get suitable clothes, not to mention HL, thus I tend to think it is my weird body shape when XS sizes dont fit... haha.



HLs are no different than any other clothing - not every style is going to fit every body type.  I'm sure that you'll find one that works for you  I am really petite too, so I can understand your frustration.


----------



## bebefuzz

soleilbrun said:


> Hi everyone, I finally took one my HL's out for a maiden voyage- my 20 year high school reunion! I love these dresses, miracle workers.



This is SUPER lovely! Love this on you!


----------



## jeNYC

is it too much do wear HL with a pair of CL strass?


----------



## notoveryet

coutureddd said:


> if ^^^ is the dress your're talking about, then i have it in black in a S (attached pictures), but i agree with *rnsmelody*, its definitely a lift and scoop dress--from the side my boobs look a little flat? but from the front its a-ok, i still LOVE the dress


 
You look lovely in this dress, for me, sigh, my boobs doesnt look like boobs from the front at all, I supposed my boobs are too small, and doesnt look flattering in this dress.


----------



## notoveryet

vhdos said:


> HLs are no different than any other clothing - not every style is going to fit every body type. I'm sure that you'll find one that works for you I am really petite too, so I can understand your frustration.


 
Thanks! I do like the feel of a HL dress on me cos being petite, I like how the HL fits very snug on me.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

jeNYC said:


> is it too much do wear HL with a pair of CL strass?



no wayyy! but then again, it depends on how busy the dress is


----------



## jeNYC

dirtyaddiction said:


> no wayyy! but then again, it depends on how busy the dress is


 

this is the dress and i want to wear my strass CL with it...it will probably look better with a black pump but i prefer to wear my strass if i can get away with it...im going to a lounge

What do you all think?


----------



## vhdos

I suppose you could wear those shoes with that dress - it's really hard to say without seeing them together.  Personally, I would would pair it with a black shoe because the style of that dress seems a bit more casual.  Gorgeous dress and shoes though


----------



## jeNYC

^thanks vhdos....I decided not to wear my HL because i was getting really hot trying to put the dress on lol ill save it for like a dinner date or going out to a lounge during the winter because i get hot easily, especially in a lounge


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos and bebefuzz, thank you for the compliments.  I did feel a bit strange in the dress 'cuz I knew people were looking but got over it when I realized they were looking because it's a great dress.  You have to have the confidence to carry off the dress too.  At least in my case.


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, when wearing an HL, confidence is almost as important as a killer pair of shoes


----------



## PANda_USC

*jeneen*, thank you!! Take the plungeeeee!!! Get one, :enable enable:

*soleil*, you look absolutely fabulous, ^_^

*chanel_liz*, looking great dear!


----------



## soleilbrun

Thank you Panda


----------



## gymangel812

So did any stores make it to more than 60% off? I'm really regretting not getting anything earlier this year...


----------



## rnsmelody

gymangel812 said:


> So did any stores make it to more than 60% off? I'm really regretting not getting anything earlier this year...



I don't think they would be marked down any further this year. It would have been done by now.. I still see 40-60% off at the boutiques.


----------



## rnsmelody

notoveryet said:


> Hi Vhdos & rnsmelody,
> 
> Sorry for my bad description. Yup, the right description should be what one of you describes as flatten out the breast.
> I did try to lift and scoop my boobs in to fit under the bust line but like you said, it is indeed too short, and YES, the line stops at my nipples. That's why I felt so weird looking at it in the mirror.
> 
> Thank you so much for your advise and assurance that there will be better options out there.
> 
> Cos I am really petite and hard to get suitable clothes, not to mention HL, thus I tend to think it is my weird body shape when XS sizes dont fit... haha.



Yeah, don't worry. There is so many options out there. It just takes a bit of time and then you will find the perfect style for your figure. Never settle for anything that is less than perfect on your body.


----------



## bebefuzz

rnsmelody said:


> I don't think they would be marked down any further this year. It would have been done by now.. I still see 40-60% off at the boutiques.



You are right. I just tweeted this out after visiting the store today. The manager told me that they have begun shipping things back to Cali...


----------



## Ladybug^^

Hi Bebe, Why they ship ecrything back to Cali?







bebefuzz said:


> You are right. I just tweeted this out after visiting the store today. The manager told me that they have begun shipping things back to Cali...


----------



## Amsterdam

Hi ladies!

I could really use some help. I bought 2 dresses from The Outnet sale (UK)
and I find the labels inside the dresses very odd; the 'made in China'
tag is different than in my other HL dresses.
I'm worried it might be a fake, I heard stories of people buying authentic HL items and returning fakes.

I made some pics, are the labels/tags off? The dress itself seems fine though
compared to my other HL dresses/skirts.

http://photobucket.com/Outnet-HL


----------



## nexisfan

Amsterdam said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I could really use some help. I bought 2 dresses from The Outnet sale (UK)
> and I find the labels inside the dresses very odd; the 'made in China'
> tag is different than in my other HL dresses.
> I'm worried it might be a fake, I heard stories of people buying authentic HL items and returning fakes.
> 
> I made some pics, are the labels/tags off? The dress itself seems fine though
> compared to my other HL dresses/skirts.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/Outnet-HL




I have seen authentic dresses with that kind of fabric tag (the HL) instead of the fabric tag that says made in china. My raspberry colorblock dress is like that. I have not see the white made in china sticker, though. I think it's fine, though, the straps and everything else looks fine to me.


----------



## bebefuzz

Ladybug^^ said:


> Hi Bebe, Why they ship ecrything back to Cali?



I really don't know. But, it's "warehoused."


----------



## Louise15

Amsterdam said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I could really use some help. I bought 2 dresses from The Outnet sale (UK)
> and I find the labels inside the dresses very odd; the 'made in China'
> tag is different than in my other HL dresses.
> I'm worried it might be a fake, I heard stories of people buying authentic HL items and returning fakes.
> 
> I made some pics, are the labels/tags off? The dress itself seems fine though
> compared to my other HL dresses/skirts.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/Outnet-HL


 

My dress from the Outnet sale has the same thing.  It also did not have the registration card, and the last two bands were kind of rubbery, def different from the other bands on this dress or the other HL dress and skirt I own.  

btw, it was the ombre dress with the v cut back, it looks like could be same you bought from the colors in the picture.


----------



## Caramella-thing

hi ladies, i really need your advise!!!!

i bought this HL dress couple weeks ago and wore it last night to a wedding. 
I noticed a small stain on it, although i was EXTRA careful all night. 
I took it to dry cleaning the first thing in the morning and the guy told me since the stain is lighter than the color of the dress its discoloration. I took it to a 2nd dry cleaning place, and the 2nd guy told me it looked like it was pulled in this spot and that made the fabric strech and lose its color a little bit. 
I am so upset and stressed :cry:
Any ideas what i can do???
Would HL store help with care or restoration or anything?? i am not even sure what it is yet. Its like a small round spot so i have no idea how i would "pull" it.
May be hand wash in cold water?
THANK YOU SO MUCH IN ADVANCE!


----------



## foxgal

Hi all - I'm new here and hope you can help me. My friend will lend me her HL red dress for an art gallery fundraiser in late October. I'm confused what color shoes/clutch to go with it? I have a black Kelly 28 and nice black pumps, or should I use my LV red clutch with nude shoes? And then what on the legs...is October too late to go without hosiery? HELP! TIA


----------



## alouis88

foxgal said:


> Hi all - I'm new here and hope you can help me. My friend will lend me her HL red dress for an art gallery fundraiser in late October. I'm confused what color shoes/clutch to go with it? I have a black Kelly 28 and nice black pumps, or should I use my LV red clutch with nude shoes? And then what on the legs...is October too late to go without hosiery? HELP! TIA



In my personal opinion.
Herve's are not to be worn with any hosiery... What so ever. 
Takes away the sexiness from the dress. 

Nude shoes are great ,
Do a Nude louboutin shoe. So the red sole goes with the dress& Clutch.


Keep the Kelly away from the Herve... 

Kardashian has no problem mixing her Hermes with the Herve... But I think it's a huge no no.


----------



## chanel*liz

foxgal said:


> Hi all - I'm new here and hope you can help me. My friend will lend me her HL red dress for an art gallery fundraiser in late October. I'm confused what color shoes/clutch to go with it? I have a black Kelly 28 and nice black pumps, or should I use my LV red clutch with nude shoes? And then what on the legs...is October too late to go without hosiery? HELP! TIA



Hi! I love hermes and herve together! I wouldn't pair a black Kelly with this red dress tho. No hosiery and I would do nude shoes and a clutch.. Maybe a different color than red so it's not too matchy.


----------



## luckyhorseshoe

I purchased this Fall 2008 HL dress from the US Outnet site last week but have had to return it because it was faulty. It had a hole (maybe 2-3 fingers wide) in the seam of the dress on the right side. 

I wonder if they will put it back on the site? It was a size XXS.







Who knows what happens to faulty dresses? Hmm, I have a feeling it might be included in the next 'clearance sale'. Just curious


----------



## foxgal

alouis88 said:


> In my personal opinion.
> Herve's are not to be worn with any hosiery... What so ever.
> Takes away the sexiness from the dress.
> 
> Nude shoes are great ,
> Do a Nude louboutin shoe. So the red sole goes with the dress& Clutch.
> 
> 
> Keep the Kelly away from the Herve...
> 
> Kardashian has no problem mixing her Hermes with the Herve... But I think it's a huge no no.


 
Thanks - totally appreciate the honesty! That's what I suspected - bad to wear any hosiery with HL. But will it look weird in late Oct to be bare-legged? We're talking Canada here! Ditto nude Louboutins...are they all-season? 

Sorry for what might be stupid questions...I'm a newbie!


----------



## foxgal

chanel*liz said:


> Hi! I love hermes and herve together! I wouldn't pair a black Kelly with this red dress tho. No hosiery and I would do nude shoes and a clutch.. Maybe a different color than red so it's not too matchy.


 
Thx Chanel Liz - love your style! Just...can I get away with nude shoes and no hosiery in late October in Canada? Well, I know the building is heated...maybe it's just because I know around here, that would be considered weird. It's a mid-size town and pretty consertative!


----------



## Amsterdam

Louise15 said:


> My dress from the Outnet sale has the same thing.  It also did not have the registration card, and the last two bands were kind of rubbery, def different from the other bands on this dress or the other HL dress and skirt I own.
> 
> btw, it was the ombre dress with the v cut back, it looks like could be same you bought from the colors in the picture.



It's this dress:


----------



## chanel*liz

foxgal said:


> Thx Chanel Liz - love your style! Just...can I get away with nude shoes and no hosiery in late October in Canada? Well, I know the building is heated...maybe it's just because I know around here, that would be considered weird. It's a mid-size town and pretty consertative!



I just think hosiery would detract from the sexiness of the dress. Do you have a camel or nude colored coat you cam wear with it?


----------



## Clooky001

Hi ladies - what colour clutch would you wear with this dress? Emmm....
Thx in advance


----------



## foxgal

chanel*liz said:


> I just think hosiery would detract from the sexiness of the dress. Do you have a camel or nude colored coat you cam wear with it?


 
No, but I'd be losing the coat as soon as I walked into the door, so that's not really an issue. 

With the input, I'm thinking I'll go without hosiery and with nude shoes (maybe my excuse to invest in my first CL's ?) and a red or other color clutch. I suspect it will be considered a bit weird to not wear hosiery in our town at this time of year, but somebody's gotta set the style trend, right?!


----------



## chanel*liz

foxgal said:


> No, but I'd be losing the coat as soon as I walked into the door, so that's not really an issue.
> 
> With the input, I'm thinking I'll go without hosiery and with nude shoes (maybe my excuse to invest in my first CL's ?) and a red or other color clutch. I suspect it will be considered a bit weird to not wear hosiery in our town at this time of year, but somebody's gotta set the style trend, right?!


 
right! i don't think it will look weird. i was in chicago during the past winter for a few months and it would be -10 outside and girls would be without hosiery. i think since you will have such a statement dress on it will look hot! and a great excuse to  get your first pair of CL's! just a forewarning: they are very addictive after the first pair.


----------



## foxgal

chanel*liz said:


> right! i don't think it will look weird. i was in chicago during the past winter for a few months and it would be -10 outside and girls would be without hosiery. i think since you will have such a statement dress on it will look hot! and a great excuse to get your first pair of CL's! just a forewarning: they are very addictive after the first pair.


 
Thanks for the input and support! Yikes, I've already got a H addiction hurting my bank balance


----------



## Azusa

hi Ladies, i have a work dinner coming up and am seriously thinking of buying a HL dress, the only thing is i am not with a perfect body like you guys here do, i am normally a size equivalent of a size 10 US, and in some cases i need size 12 US.

i am looking on the outnet and they go up to a size 10, i am just wondering is that more a true size 10 or a small size 10? 

i dont want to buy a dress and it doesnt fit and then have to go and search for another... unfortunately there are no HL stores around here so i wouldnt even know what size i should take.


----------



## amorris

Hi all,

Have any of you ever received any faulty/damage HLs that were bought from the Outnet?

This may sound really weird and negative but here it goes.. I have been checking the Outnet EVERY SINGLE DAY to look for the classic V Neck dress in Red for a size xsmall, and as usual even when the dress appears, my size is always sold out! But guess what, today it miraculously popped up in an xsmall - and of course I went and bought it straight away!!

It was too good to be true and now I am having negative thoughts like maybe it was a return item because it was faulty or because they are not the same quality as the ones sold in the boutique. I know I'm thinking wayyyy ahead but just wanted to know where does Outnet gets their HL stuff from? Because I've been reading in the forum - the tags are slightly different from the ones sold in the boutique?


----------



## amorris

Azusa said:


> hi Ladies, i have a work dinner coming up and am seriously thinking of buying a HL dress, the only thing is i am not with a perfect body like you guys here do, i am normally a size equivalent of a size 10 US, and in some cases i need size 12 US.
> 
> i am looking on the outnet and they go up to a size 10, i am just wondering is that more a true size 10 or a small size 10?
> 
> i dont want to buy a dress and it doesnt fit and then have to go and search for another... unfortunately there are no HL stores around here so i wouldnt even know what size i should take.



Hi Azusa,

Trust me, when you put on that HL dress - you WILL have that perfect body!! I am not even kidding, I don't even have to suck it in - the dress does it for you!

What AU size are you (I see that you're also from Australia). I usually wear an AU8 - and I thought Xsmall would be impossible but turns out - it was perfect! It's tight, but a good tight! I like my bottom to sit nicely and snug to my hips instead of just straight down - so I know I can wear a Small but it wouldn't be as fitted. 

So really it depends on how you want your dress to fit.


----------



## luckyhorseshoe

amorris said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have any of you ever received any faulty/damage HLs that were bought from the Outnet?
> 
> This may sound really weird and negative but here it goes.. I have been checking the Outnet EVERY SINGLE DAY to look for the classic V Neck dress in Red for a size xsmall, and as usual even when the dress appears, my size is always sold out! But guess what, today it miraculously popped up in an xsmall - and of course I went and bought it straight away!!
> 
> It was too good to be true and now I am having negative thoughts like maybe it was a return item because it was faulty or because they are not the same quality as the ones sold in the boutique. I know I'm thinking wayyyy ahead but just wanted to know where does Outnet gets their HL stuff from? Because I've been reading in the forum - the tags are slightly different from the ones sold in the boutique?



Congrats! Let us know when it arrives 

I've purchased 3 HL dresses from Outnet before. 

My first one was the wine/purple/green/brown ombre high-neck, deep-v back dress from fall 2008 with 'leather-look' band on the bottom. Condition wasn't terrible, but there were two teeny-weeny spots on the 'leather' band where it wasn't as shiny due to stitching. Not noticeable at all when worn but with my critical eye examining it when it's laid flat on my bed, no flaws stand any chance of escaping. There was also a slight sheen down the middle of the dress in a line(almost like when you iron a pair of black pants with an iron that's too hot!) but really, not noticeable at all when worn so I let these faults slip.

My second purchase was the black dress with leather sequins and this one had a hole in the right seam! Straight it went back to Outnet.  I posted a couple of posts back wondering if the item would go back on the Outnet- I hope not...maybe it'll make it's way to the next clearance/birthday sale.

My third one however, a one-shoulder rosette bandage dress from the recent clearance sale was perfect!

So I guess they don't really check quality of the items prior to sending out.....but I hope your dress is fine!


----------



## amorris

luckyhorseshoe said:


> Congrats! Let us know when it arrives
> 
> I've purchased 3 HL dresses from Outnet before.
> 
> My first one was the wine/purple/green/brown ombre high-neck, deep-v back dress from fall 2008 with 'leather-look' band on the bottom. Condition wasn't terrible, but there were two teeny-weeny spots on the 'leather' band where it wasn't as shiny due to stitching. Not noticeable at all when worn but with my critical eye examining it when it's laid flat on my bed, no flaws stand any chance of escaping. There was also a slight sheen down the middle of the dress in a line(almost like when you iron a pair of black pants with an iron that's too hot!) but really, not noticeable at all when worn so I let these faults slip.
> 
> My second purchase was the black dress with leather sequins and this one had a hole in the right seam! Straight it went back to Outnet.  I posted a couple of posts back wondering if the item would go back on the Outnet- I hope not...maybe it'll make it's way to the next clearance/birthday sale.
> 
> My third one however, a one-shoulder rosette bandage dress from the recent clearance sale was perfect!
> 
> So I guess they don't really check quality of the items prior to sending out.....but I hope your dress is fine!



Oh no! I wonder if they even have any quality control? I mean, if it was discounted because they are maybe 'warehoused' 'didn't go through quality control into boutiques' then shouldn't the Outnet place a note saying that these dress may not be perfect? Hmm, just a thought...

Did you have to pay extra shipping fees when you return them? It's such a hassle, especially because I live in Australia and shipping fees are expensive!


----------



## Azusa

amorris said:


> Hi Azusa,
> 
> Trust me, when you put on that HL dress - you WILL have that perfect body!! I am not even kidding, I don't even have to suck it in - the dress does it for you!
> 
> What AU size are you (I see that you're also from Australia). I usually wear an AU8 - and I thought Xsmall would be impossible but turns out - it was perfect! It's tight, but a good tight! I like my bottom to sit nicely and snug to my hips instead of just straight down - so I know I can wear a Small but it wouldn't be as fitted.
> 
> So really it depends on how you want your dress to fit.



sounds amazing! 

i am normally a aus size 12, thats why i am hesitant as the ones on outnet are us10 the biggest, i know us10 can mean aus12 but i also had us10 that meant aus10...

and i have no idea is us10 is a L or is us10 just a M?

if its a L then yes i will probably be able to squeeze in but if its a M it would be very risky, i dont want to look like a sausage trying to fit into a casing thats too tight lol!


----------



## luckyhorseshoe

amorris said:


> Oh no! I wonder if they even have any quality control? I mean, if it was discounted because they are maybe 'warehoused' 'didn't go through quality control into boutiques' then shouldn't the Outnet place a note saying that these dress may not be perfect? Hmm, just a thought...
> 
> Did you have to pay extra shipping fees when you return them? It's such a hassle, especially because I live in Australia and shipping fees are expensive!



I live in Australia too! The only item I've ever had to return was faulty, and when an item is faulty they refund everything so you won't be out of pocket 

I'm not so sure about normal returns....but don't worry too much, you haven't even received your item yet! It could be perfect for all you know, and just didn't fit the original person who bought it in the first place 

Outnet returns are carried out by DHL. When your HL dress arrives it will come with a DHL waybill, 4 proforma invoices and other paperwork. If you need to return just log into Outnet and click on your order number. It will take you to a link that says create a return/exchange and you can get your RMA from there, which you then need to populate your proforma invoices with. Once that's done just call DHL to pick up and your're done! I believe return shipping is free, but you may lose the initial $45 or so in shipping fees (assuming you purchased from the US site) paid to get your item. Maybe someone else can confirm?

But back on topic- more HLs coming onto the Outnet on Tuesday....absolutely can't wait to see what's in store!


----------



## amorris

luckyhorseshoe said:


> I live in Australia too! The only item I've ever had to return was faulty, and when an item is faulty they refund everything so you won't be out of pocket
> 
> I'm not so sure about normal returns....but don't worry too much, you haven't even received your item yet! It could be perfect for all you know, and just didn't fit the original person who bought it in the first place
> 
> Outnet returns are carried out by DHL. When your HL dress arrives it will come with a DHL waybill, 4 proforma invoices and other paperwork. If you need to return just log into Outnet and click on your order number. It will take you to a link that says create a return/exchange and you can get your RMA from there, which you then need to populate your proforma invoices with. Once that's done just call DHL to pick up and your're done! I believe return shipping is free, but you may lose the initial $45 or so in shipping fees (assuming you purchased from the US site) paid to get your item. Maybe someone else can confirm?
> 
> But back on topic- *more HLs coming onto the Outnet on Tuesday....absolutely can't wait to see what's in store!*



 more small sizes please...

Oh that works exactly like NAP returns. DHL came and picked them up and we didn't even have to pay - as the return WayBill form was included! Glad to know then. I know I know, it's probably just perfect and I'll keep yous posted


----------



## amorris

Azusa said:


> sounds amazing!
> 
> i am normally a aus size 12, thats why i am hesitant as the ones on outnet are us10 the biggest, i know us10 can mean aus12 but i also had us10 that meant aus10...
> 
> and i have no idea is us10 is a L or is us10 just a M?
> 
> if its a L then yes i will probably be able to squeeze in but if its a M it would be very risky, i dont want to look like a sausage trying to fit into a casing thats too tight lol!



I am pretty sure they are goregous tPFers here that is a size L and they look super hot in a HL - doesn't look wrong at all! Hope some of them will help and chime in soon 

Have you researched the net/forum and maybe there's boutiques in Melbourne that carries HL - so at least you can try the sizes. We've got a store that opened up here in Sydney recently that stocks HL dresses, it's called Christensen Copenhagen.

^ I just looked at their website and they do have a store in Melbourne. 17-19 Albert Coates Lane, VIC 3000. Check them out, maybe they stock HLs too! Good luck!


----------



## liljake

amorris said:


> Oh no! I wonder if they even have any quality control? I mean, if it was discounted because they are maybe 'warehoused' 'didn't go through quality control into boutiques' then shouldn't the Outnet place a note saying that these dress may not be perfect? Hmm, just a thought...
> 
> Did you have to pay extra shipping fees when you return them? It's such a hassle, especially because I live in Australia and shipping fees are expensive!



fwiw, i have never had any problems with dresses from the outnet -- i've gotten three from there so far. i imagine a lot of the herve leger dresses on the outnet are just snapped up by people who are willing to eat the extra shipping fee if they have to return it (what's $8 or whatever if you're buying a $500 dress, anyway). that's what i do -- when i see dresses in my size i go around buying everything i can get my hands on -- with the intention of returning whatever i don't love. when it comes to the smaller sizes this is probably a good tactic, because as you know they sell out pretty quick!


----------



## liljake

Azusa said:


> sounds amazing!
> 
> i am normally a aus size 12, thats why i am hesitant as the ones on outnet are us10 the biggest, i know us10 can mean aus12 but i also had us10 that meant aus10...
> 
> and i have no idea is us10 is a L or is us10 just a M?
> 
> if its a L then yes i will probably be able to squeeze in but if its a M it would be very risky, i dont want to look like a sausage trying to fit into a casing thats too tight lol!



US10 on the outnet is an L. if you are a an australian size 12, this should be fine! HL dresses really are amazing -- you will  never look like a sausage trying to fit into a too-tight casing! plus these dresses should be a little on the small side (in my opinion, anyway). i thought an aus12 was a US8, anyway?  not sure though.


----------



## luckyhorseshoe

Does anyone know why some dresses have this line down the middle?


----------



## amorris

Lots of new HL dresses up in Outnet! And many still with small sizes!! QUICK LADIES


----------



## Stephanie***

I love the HL skirts as well!


----------



## liljake

yes, the outnet's international site has started its herve leger sale...the u.s. site starts later today. the outnet won't say when but i suspect it's 9 a.m. eastern time


----------



## Stephanie***

So many beautiful dresses!


----------



## liljake

i was wrong! 10 am et -- the uk sale started at 10 am london time.


----------



## qtcoco

anyone scored anything from the uk site?
btw, the us site hasn't started yet...


----------



## bettyyy

The suspense of what time it starts is killing me


----------



## liljake

US sale on now go go go!!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

wooohooo! I scored these ones - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215780, http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216941 (not sure how i feel about the latter)


----------



## gymangel812

i got 4 dresses, not sure how many i will be keeping but i finally got this dress i've been wanting forever:
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216944


----------



## gymangel812

dirtyaddiction said:


> wooohooo! I scored these ones - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215780, http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216941 (not sure how i feel about the latter)


ooh so jealous of the bow one, i took too long to check out!


----------



## chanel*liz

those went quick!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

gymangel812 said:


> ooh so jealous of the bow one, i took too long to check out!



what size are you? i bought it in both sizes and will most likely be returning one


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

First timer here! Never even tried on an HL - Can I get some sizing help?  I usually wear a medium, size 28 jeans, 128lbs, 5'6.  I'm eyeing some pretties from the outnet sale... Am I correct that HL runs slightly large? I'm thinking to snag something in a size S.

Thanks ladies


----------



## gymangel812

dirtyaddiction said:


> what size are you? I bought it in both sizes and will most likely be returning one


xs


----------



## NANI1972

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> First timer here! Never even tried on an HL - Can I get some sizing help? I usually wear a medium, size 28 jeans, 128lbs, 5'6. I'm eyeing some pretties from the outnet sale... Am I correct that HL runs slightly large? I'm thinking to snag something in a size S.
> 
> Thanks ladies


 
Small should work great for you.


----------



## iLuvShoesNBags

NANI1972 said:


> Small should work great for you.


 
Awesome!!! Thank you!! I got the first one in a small & the second in a medium. (fingers crossed that they fit!) 

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/219744 
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/99954


----------



## dirtyaddiction

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> Awesome!!! Thank you!! I got the first one in a small & the second in a medium. (fingers crossed that they fit!)
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/219744
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/99954



i loveeee the first one!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

iLuvShoesNBags said:


> Awesome!!! Thank you!! I got the first one in a small & the second in a medium. (fingers crossed that they fit!)
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/219744
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/99954



I adore that cutout dress! So hot!


----------



## Ladybug^^

I scored this dress in XXS...Hope it will fit 

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93281


----------



## liljake

wooo! after staying up all night and refreshing the page (ok, to be fair, i am a night owl) i scored this one http://www.theoutnet.com/product/73465 -- it sold out in like five seconds so i'm super proud of myself


----------



## qtcoco

Ladybug^^ said:


> I scored this dress in XXS...Hope it will fit
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93281



We are dress twins!! I got that one in xxs too 

I'm going to have a hard time at work today, hope this dress will fit and worth the staying up til 2am... =p


----------



## dirtyaddiction

^hardcore fans right there! hahaha


----------



## ailoveresale

Hi ladies! I am relatively new to HL so this is my first post here!  This sale is dangerous, but I couldn't help myself and got this: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216970

It's great bc I've been wanting a signature V and am lately on an earth-tone kick, and it's a great price!  My question is, I own only 1 other HL dress, it's another one of the signatures (sorry I don't know the terminology and bought it at the boutique), and it's size S.  This one I bought in M, think I'll be ok?  Am normally a 4-6 and I wear my other HL with Spanx (and sucked in).  
TIA!


----------



## BonChance

If anyone is looking to unload a medium pm me!  I tried to get on but all mediums sold out so fast...


----------



## liljake

ailoveresale said:


> Hi ladies! I am relatively new to HL so this is my first post here!  This sale is dangerous, but I couldn't help myself and got this: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216970
> 
> It's great bc I've been wanting a signature V and am lately on an earth-tone kick, and it's a great price!  My question is, I own only 1 other HL dress, it's another one of the signatures (sorry I don't know the terminology and bought it at the boutique), and it's size S.  This one I bought in M, think I'll be ok?  Am normally a 4-6 and I wear my other HL with Spanx (and sucked in).
> TIA!



hmm, if you're normally a 4-6 and you can fit spanx under your other dress, i'd say a small is probably your size. maybe even an xs if you're closer to a 4? some of the girls like their dresses to fit a little looser but i am of the "it must be skintight" mindset, so there isn't really a range of sizes. i wear a size small and a medium is definitely too big -- i'm normally a size 6.


----------



## liljake

BonChance said:


> If anyone is looking to unload a medium pm me!  I tried to get on but all mediums sold out so fast...



there's a whole bunch of mediums up right now! i was just browsing and thinking about how i wish i was a size 8 because i love this one: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/219744


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't know how on earth you ladies squeeze yourselves into XS! Maybe it's just because my boobs and hips/butt are big compared to my waist/shoulders/height, but I'm normally around a 4 and I wear a M in Herve, and mine are skintight.


----------



## BonChance

liljake said:


> there's a whole bunch of mediums up right now! i was just browsing and thinking about how i wish i was a size 8 because i love this one: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/219744



I do too, but I have a huge surgical scar on my spine from implants and just couldn't get away with it   I usually don't mind if a little is poking out but the whole thing is a bit much...  I'm trying to find one that partially covers my back.


----------



## liljake

BonChance said:


> I do too, but I have a huge surgical scar on my spine from implants and just couldn't get away with it   I usually don't mind if a little is poking out but the whole thing is a bit much...  I'm trying to find one that partially covers my back.



ah, fair enough. well hang around -- in about a week or so you should see some start popping up as people return


----------



## TheNath

Hey, I'm new to this.

I need help from you guys with this dress Im planning on buying.
Do you think its a real one or fake? Its the pink one Im talking about.

Please help me out. 

http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h458/TheNath/?action=view&current=IMAG0472.jpg

http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h458/TheNath/?action=view&current=IMAG0471.jpg

http://s1110.photobucket.com/albums/h458/TheNath/?action=view&current=IMAG0470.jpg


----------



## Ladybug^^

qtcoco said:


> We are dress twins!! I got that one in xxs too
> 
> I'm going to have a hard time at work today, hope this dress will fit and worth the staying up til 2am... =p




Dress twin....think I am lucky enough playing my phone while waiting for a meeting...log in outnet found the dress...just like that


----------



## liljake

idk if any of you ladies are looking for the honeysuckle raspberry dress, but the outnet has it up today in xs and l: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/68305


----------



## ailoveresale

liljake said:


> hmm, if you're normally a 4-6 and you can fit spanx under your other dress, i'd say a small is probably your size. maybe even an xs if you're closer to a 4? some of the girls like their dresses to fit a little looser but i am of the "it must be skintight" mindset, so there isn't really a range of sizes. i wear a size small and a medium is definitely too big -- i'm normally a size 6.



Hmmm... Well when I went to the boutique I tried a bunch of different styles and most I was S, but some were small and I had to go to M.  Whether I wear a 4 or 6 kind of depends on the brand.  I do like a little looser fit so I guess I'll have to wait to try it on and see!  If it's too big, it can always go back... Thanks!


----------



## qtcoco

my order has been dispatched, yay!
can't wait to see everyone's orders, please share the pics here 





Ladybug^^ said:


> Dress twin....think I am lucky enough playing my phone while waiting for a meeting...log in outnet found the dress...just like that


 
I'm bit nervous about the cream colour...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

liljake said:


> idk if any of you ladies are looking for the honeysuckle raspberry dress, but the outnet has it up today in xs and l: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/68305



OMG ARE YOU SERIOUS! Sarah, next time, FB/TXT ME! I've been looking for that dress in an xs :/


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

luckyhorseshoe said:


> My second purchase was the black dress with leather sequins and this one had a hole in the right seam! Straight it went back to Outnet.  I posted a couple of posts back wondering if the item would go back on the Outnet- I hope not...maybe it'll make it's way to the next clearance/birthday sale.


 
Is this the one you're talking about? http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93287 It just came up again today. If they're still selling it at the same price...hmm.

I just bought my first Outnet HL (I've only bought online from stores before or in person), and now I'm a little concerned. I wouldn't be upset about a faulty dress if they didn't realize it, but to have a faulty item returned and then repost it is another matter. But maybe this is not the dress.

This was the dress I bought. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93279 I couldn't resist for the price, especially as it was xxs and I'd been wanting a basic, black HL for awhile (I usually like colors).


----------



## luckyhorseshoe

MargaretofAnjou said:


> Is this the one you're talking about? http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93287 It just came up again today. If they're still selling it at the same price...hmm.
> 
> I just bought my first Outnet HL (I've only bought online from stores before or in person), and now I'm a little concerned. I wouldn't be upset about a faulty dress if they didn't realize it, but to have a faulty item returned and then repost it is another matter. But maybe this is not the dress.
> 
> This was the dress I bought. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93279 I couldn't resist for the price, especially as it was xxs and I'd been wanting a basic, black HL for awhile (I usually like colors).



Yes it was that dress. Hmm I'd be concerned if it was the same faulty dress 

Love the dress you bought- one can never have too many basic LBDs!


----------



## gymangel812

ok here are my four dresses from the outnet. would love to know everyone's opinions on which ones are keepers! pardon the crappy/messy pics:shame: (i can't seem to get good pics of myself to save my life, either with self timer or a mirror!) i've included links from outnet to see the color better.
blue dress (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216917):










halter dress (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/219744):





black dress (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216939) [couldn't seem to capture the details very well :





long sleeve tie dye dress (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216944):


----------



## sharonephone

I like the first one the best!


----------



## gymangel812

ok i just took much better pics:

















which ones (if any) should be returned?


----------



## qtiekiki

I like the blue dress on you best.  The halter is nice, but seems loose on you.  I am not a fan of the black and tie dye.


----------



## PeepToe

gymangel812 said:


> ok i just took much better pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which ones (if any) should be returned?



I really love the blue on you. I don't think the others are very flattering tbo.


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

The blue and black with the new pictures. The halter fits a little weird on the side (looks good from the front though). Not really feeling the tie dye.


----------



## lmac408

i like the blue the best also -- i didn't love the tie dye at first but its sort of growing on me the more i look at it. i'd probably return the halter and the black. you look great in them all though so keep whatever makes you feel beautiful


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

luckyhorseshoe said:


> Yes it was that dress. Hmm I'd be concerned if it was the same faulty dress
> 
> Love the dress you bought- one can never have too many basic LBDs!


 
It's already resold. Will be interesting to see if it's returned again. 

Thanks! Yeah, it seemed a little weird not to have an HL LBD, lol.


----------



## marina230

@@@Gymangel, I would keep blue, red, black. In past 2 month I got 5 HL dresses. One day I will be brave to post some pictures. I am thinking to make a blog HL after fifty. LOL


----------



## chanel*liz

gymangel812 said:


> ok i just took much better pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which ones (if any) should be returned?


 
i really love them all. they all look stunning


----------



## BonChance

gymangel812 said:


> ok i just took much better pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which ones (if any) should be returned?



Not a fan of the tie dye, imo.  But i love the rest!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm in the minority, but I love the tie-dye!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Gym:* My vote goes to the Blue and Black.


----------



## Ladybug^^

I adore the tie dye very much...I will keep first two and return the last two 




gymangel812 said:


> ok i just took much better pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which ones (if any) should be returned?


----------



## liljake

gymangel812 said:


> ok i just took much better pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which ones (if any) should be returned?



they all look amazing on you! but the blue one definitely looks the best, in my opinion. the halter does look like it might fit a little weird on the side (as another commenter pointed out), but that might also just be the picture. i love the halter's neckline. the tie-dye one isn't really my cup of tea, but it still looks really good, assuming you like the style. 

as for the black ribbed one -- how do you feel about that one? it looks good of course, but i feel like the ribbed dresses don't do herve leger justice -- they don't hold you in as well, etc, etc. i guess, for me, i'm buying herve leger for that extra oomph...and the ribbed dresses don't give enough "oomph." so if i were you i would probably return that one.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

gymangel812 said:


> ok i just took much better pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which ones (if any) should be returned?



I absolutely love the blue dress on you! The others not as much a fan of. The last dress doesn't seem to fit quite properly and the black one isn't as flattering as the bandage styles


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Gonna be returning this dress to theoutnet Tuesday - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216941 - size XXS


----------



## gymangel812

dirtyaddiction said:


> Gonna be returning this dress to theoutnet Tuesday - http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216941 - size XXS


did you find it tts? is there anything wrong with it?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

gymangel812 said:


> did you find it tts? is there anything wrong with it?



nope, nothing wrong with it. Fit wise, not as tight as regular bandage dresses but def an xxs. Just not my style. I'll upload a pic of it on


----------



## dirtyaddiction

So these are the dresses I got from the last outnet sale 

Keeping this one: 






Returning this one:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Good call. The first one looks amazing on you.


----------



## liljake

dirtyaddiction said:


> So these are the dresses I got from the last outnet sale
> 
> Keeping this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Returning this one:



chloe! i love the first one! it looks fantastic on you. yeah, that's what i meant about the pink one...the ribbed styles...they just don't fit as well as the bandage styles, imo.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Good call. The first one looks amazing on you.



thank youuu 



liljake said:


> chloe! i love the first one! it looks fantastic on you. yeah, that's what i meant about the pink one...the ribbed styles...they just don't fit as well as the bandage styles, imo.



thanks and yeah, not a big fan of the fit of the pink


----------



## ibezj

Red strappy dress on sale at Neiman Marcus in size M.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dherbe%26_requestid%3D4394

I've been looking for this style in navy and red in XS or XXS, if anyone sees this please let me know! Thank you.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

ibezj said:


> Red strappy dress on sale at Neiman Marcus in size M.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dherbe%26_requestid%3D4394
> 
> I've been looking for this style in navy and red in XS or XXS, if anyone sees this please let me know! Thank you.



theoutnet had that style a while ago


----------



## ibezj

Thank you dirtyaddiction (ps fabulous shoes in your siggy!). 

Yup, they did. But none in my size. 

Here's the link...the blue (my HG) in size L still available. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216920


----------



## NANI1972

dirtyaddiction said:


> So these are the dresses I got from the last outnet sale
> 
> Keeping this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Returning this one:


 The first one looks amazing on you!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

NANI1972 said:


> The first one looks amazing on you!



thank you nani


----------



## vhdos

Good choice, dirtyaddiction.  I'm not a fan of the pink one, but the gray looks fabulous on you


----------



## bebefuzz

Here's my sharing picture of my recent Herve Leger purchase. It's not a dress!
just a top! not from Outnet...


----------



## Bag-terfly

Here are my most recent scores from the sale.... totally :banned: for now!
This one came home with me and a deal at 60% off








Send order for my size, so I had on one size up.  I just love this one!!  Couldn't resist at such an amazing deal at 70% off.  (anyone interested, pm me for my SA info bc they have M and L left)


----------



## bebefuzz

Bag-terfly,

Are they doing 70% off at the boutique?!? or did you get a special invite?


----------



## Bag-terfly

^ *Bebefuzz*, it's just their 40-60% sales promotion, but this one particular style and I believe it's the only one that happens to be 70% off.



bebefuzz said:


> Bag-terfly,
> 
> Are they doing 70% off at the boutique?!? or did you get a special invite?


----------



## liljake

Bag-terfly said:


> Here are my most recent scores from the sale.... totally :banned: for now!
> This one came home with me and a deal at 60% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send order for my size, so I had on one size up.  I just love this one!!  Couldn't resist at such an amazing deal at 70% off.  (anyone interested, pm me for my SA info bc they have M and L left)



omg i love the second dress! i'm looking for an s though  and the green one looks fabulous on you as well


----------



## PANda_USC

*gymangel*, I love the last two on you! You look hot, hot hot in them.  The first two styles are just meh in general. I don't think those dresses would flatter anyone!

*dirty*, good thinking! The asphalt halter looks great on you!

*bagterfly*, ::wolf whistle:: Looking smoking, meow! Like the teal against your tan skin tone, and the intricate designs on the second one!


----------



## Bag-terfly

liljake said:


> omg i love the second dress! i'm looking for an s though  and the green one looks fabulous on you as well



*Liljake*, Thank-you so much for your very sweet comment!   I was going to get a classic black dress until I saw that second dress.  Fortunately, there's one left in my size and it should be on its way to me soon   I'm also a small, too.


----------



## Bag-terfly

PANda_USC said:


> *gymangel*, I love the last two on you! You look hot, hot hot in them.  The first two styles are just meh in general. I don't think those dresses would flatter anyone!
> 
> *dirty*, good thinking! The asphalt halter looks great on you!
> 
> *bagterfly*, ::wolf whistle:: Looking smoking, meow! Like the teal against your tan skin tone, and the intricate designs on the second one!



*PANda*, Thanks for the lovely comment!!  You're so kind!!


----------



## bebefuzz

Bag-terfly said:


> ^ *Bebefuzz*, it's just their 40-60% sales promotion, but this one particular style and I believe it's the only one that happens to be 70% off.



Thanks!


----------



## chanel*liz

Bag-terfly said:


> Here are my most recent scores from the sale.... totally :banned: for now!
> This one came home with me and a deal at 60% off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send order for my size, so I had on one size up.  I just love this one!!  Couldn't resist at such an amazing deal at 70% off.  (anyone interested, pm me for my SA info bc they have M and L left)


I have that last dress as well. It's amazing!


----------



## Bag-terfly

chanel*liz said:


> I have that last dress as well. It's amazing!



*chanel*liz,* I recalled your modeling pictures of this dress.  You look absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## pie

What do you ladies think about this sequined bust HL:  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216928

I like it, but it doesn't seem to be very popular.  There are small sizes left.


----------



## Bag-terfly

pie said:


> What do you ladies think about this sequined bust HL:  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216928
> 
> I like it, but it doesn't seem to be very popular.  There are small sizes left.



This dress is beautiful!!  I tried on a similar style in a different color and I really do love it, but turned it down bc I didn't care too much for the color or the length on me.  It's a bit longer than some of the other styles though (doesn't help that I'm a shortie )  I'm not sure about it being popular or not, but maybe its dressiness might have something to do with it.  However, I would say to get what you love and enjoy it


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

pie said:


> What do you ladies think about this sequined bust HL:  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216928
> 
> I like it, but it doesn't seem to be very popular.  There are small sizes left.



I think it's fab!


----------



## Kraut

dirtyaddiction said:


> thank you nani


Stunning!!!  I love that.


----------



## AKKiMBER

dirtyaddiction said:


> *I absolutely love the blue dress on you! *The others not as much a fan of. The last dress doesn't seem to fit quite properly and the black one isn't as flattering as the bandage styles




LOVE that blue on you!!!


----------



## pie

Thanks for your inputs *bagterfly and cute_classy*!  I just noticed how long it was after *bagterfly* pointed it out.  I'm rather short (5'2"), but I think I'll give it a try anyway. 

Still welcoming others to chime in on what they think!


----------



## vhdos

pie said:


> What do you ladies think about this sequined bust HL:  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216928
> 
> I like it, but it doesn't seem to be very popular.  There are small sizes left.



I think that it's fabulous.  I thought about purchasing it too - it's the perfect New Year's Eve dress


----------



## vhdos

I will be attending another charity event in a couple of weeks and I need to figure out what to wear.  I have 3 HL dresses in my closet that no one has seen yet.  I think that one of them might work (it's black with plum contrast trim on the top), but the other two won't work (one is too fancy and one is too revealing).  I also have a dark purple essential scoop tank HL that I haven't worn in the last 3 years, so I could get away with wearing it again.
The dress code for the event is "cocktail" attire.  Am I correct in assuming that an HL would be considered cocktail attire?  I don't want to be too dressy.  One of my friends suggested "summer" cocktail, which I'm assuming means dressy, but not glitzy (like sequins, etc.).  What do you ladies think?
Maybe I can take pictures of the two dresses I was thinking about and you can help me decide


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> I will be attending another charity event in a couple of weeks and I need to figure out what to wear.  I have 3 HL dresses in my closet that no one has seen yet.  I think that one of them might work (it's black with plum contrast trim on the top), but the other two won't work (one is too fancy and one is too revealing).  I also have a dark purple essential scoop tank HL that I haven't worn in the last 3 years, so I could get away with wearing it again.
> The dress code for the event is "cocktail" attire.  Am I correct in assuming that an HL would be considered cocktail attire?  I don't want to be too dressy.  One of my friends suggested "summer" cocktail, which I'm assuming means dressy, but not glitzy (like sequins, etc.).  What do you ladies think?
> Maybe I can take pictures of the two dresses I was thinking about and you can help me decide



i would say herve leger is definitely cocktail, but summer cocktail usually means you can get away with something brighter and shorter.  take pics!


----------



## PANda_USC

^agreed. HL is definitely cocktail attire.


----------



## PANda_USC

Randomly stumbled upon this dress on the Outnet after looking for it on eBay for over a year, ^_^!!


----------



## Bag-terfly

PANda_USC said:


> Randomly stumbled upon this dress on the Outnet after looking for it on eBay for over a year, ^_^!!



*PANda_USC* - you look gorgy!!  That's a lovely color on you!!


----------



## pie

vhdos said:


> I think that it's fabulous. I thought about purchasing it too - it's the perfect New Year's Eve dress


 
Thanks for your input *vhdos*!  I love your HL modeling pix!


----------



## vhdos

PANda_USC said:


> Randomly stumbled upon this dress on the Outnet after looking for it on eBay for over a year, ^_^!!



It really is a fabulous color on you panda!  A green HL is next on my list too


----------



## xoxoCat

Does anyone know when Herve Leger sales usually are? Are they bi-annual? I'd like to know so I can watch out for them! TIA!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

vhdos said:


> Good choice, dirtyaddiction.  I'm not a fan of the pink one, but the gray looks fabulous on you





PANda_USC said:


> *gymangel*, I love the last two on you! You look hot, hot hot in them.  The first two styles are just meh in general. I don't think those dresses would flatter anyone!
> 
> *dirty*, good thinking! The asphalt halter looks great on you!
> 
> *bagterfly*, ::wolf whistle:: Looking smoking, meow! Like the teal against your tan skin tone, and the intricate designs on the second one!



thank youu


----------



## dirtyaddiction

PANda_USC said:


> Randomly stumbled upon this dress on the Outnet after looking for it on eBay for over a year, ^_^!!



ahh congrats! It looks fab on you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bagterfly*, thank you sweety!

*vhdos*, thanks so much!!

*dirty*, merci beaucoup!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bunch of BNWT XXS - L dresses for sale over at http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com


----------



## vhdos

vhdos said:


> I will be attending another charity event in a couple of weeks and I need to figure out what to wear.  I have 3 HL dresses in my closet that no one has seen yet.  I think that one of them might work (it's black with plum contrast trim on the top), but the other two won't work (one is too fancy and one is too revealing).  I also have a dark purple essential scoop tank HL that I haven't worn in the last 3 years, so I could get away with wearing it again.
> The dress code for the event is "cocktail" attire.  Am I correct in assuming that an HL would be considered cocktail attire?  I don't want to be too dressy.  One of my friends suggested "summer" cocktail, which I'm assuming means dressy, but not glitzy (like sequins, etc.).  What do you ladies think?
> Maybe I can take pictures of the two dresses I was thinking about and you can help me decide



Just wanted to update.  I posted the pics in the general wardrobe forum to get a better response.  The thread is titled, "Please help me choose my cocktail attire."  I'd love your input


----------



## gymangel812

xoxoCat said:


> Does anyone know when Herve Leger sales usually are? Are they bi-annual? I'd like to know so I can watch out for them! TIA!


they are twice a year. i think in december and end of may/june.


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Just a heads up. Several dresses are on sale at Neiman Marcus in xs and xxs!


----------



## vhdos

MargaretofAnjou said:


> Just a heads up. Several dresses are on sale at Neiman Marcus in xs and xxs!



I only saw one????


----------



## rnsmelody

Here is me in the mesh panel v neck dress. I wore it to a my friend's wedding banquet this past weekend with my nude biancas 






Thanks for letting me share 

Oo sorry!  picture is too big. I will adjust it later when I'm home :x


----------



## rnsmelody

Here is the picture


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

vhdos said:


> I only saw one????


 
Wow, they sold out already. Earlier there was a black v neck and a maxi in xxs, both in the 400s, a blue and...don't remember the other one in xs, and the seamed runway dress that's still there. There might have been another one too, can't remember, but there were definitely at least 4-5 styles in those sizes, pretty amazing!

I've also that between midnight and 2am-3am is when bergdorf puts up stuff in smaller sizes, and morning till like 11am neiman puts up theirs (this is pacific time). They sometimes last only an hour or two, sometimes not even that. 

Sorry for the miss out!


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

You look great rnsmelody!

Ooh these just popped up for 402 in xs, if anyone's interested. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D43525

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D43525


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

I just returned an xxs dress to Outnet today. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93279 Not defective in any way, and fit great everywhere except for the top of the back by the neck where there was a small gap (maybe it's because I'm petite and it needs someone slight taller with a longer back?). Was really tempted to keep because from the front I loved it, but I like my dresses to fit everywhere perfectly so 

Someone else apparently returned the defective sequined xxs to Outnet, and they've reposted it _again_. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93287 Kind of shady imo.


----------



## vhdos

rnsmelody said:


> Here is the picture



Looking gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## gymangel812

ugh missed both!!


MargaretofAnjou said:


> You look great rnsmelody!
> 
> Ooh these just popped up for 402 in xs, if anyone's interested. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D43525
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D43525


----------



## j.adore_lv

Hi there!

I have a favour to ask  I want to get one of these lovely Herve Leger dresses for my graduation. As there is no store near me that carries them, I'll have to order it online. However, I am unsure of which size to order. I'm 5'8" and currently 105 lbs. Should I order a size S or XS? I'm usually a size 0 yet I own a few clothes in size 2 and 4. 
I would really appreciate your advice!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hellokitty99

^ I think you would probably fit a XXS.  I'm around your height but weigh much more than you and normally fit into a XS.


----------



## liljake

j.adore_lv said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have a favour to ask  I want to get one of these lovely Herve Leger dresses for my graduation. As there is no store near me that carries them, I'll have to order it online. However, I am unsure of which size to order. I'm 5'8" and currently 105 lbs. Should I order a size S or XS? I'm usually a size 0 yet I own a few clothes in size 2 and 4.
> I would really appreciate your advice!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



if you're a size 0 you should probably go for xxs. idk though that might still be a little big. i'm a size s and i weigh about 20 pounds more than you do.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

j.adore_lv said:


> hi there!
> 
> I have a favour to ask  i want to get one of these lovely herve leger dresses for my graduation. As there is no store near me that carries them, i'll have to order it online. However, i am unsure of which size to order. I'm 5'8" and currently 105 lbs. Should i order a size s or xs? I'm usually a size 0 yet i own a few clothes in size 2 and 4.
> I would really appreciate your advice!
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



xxs


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> if you're a size 0 you should probably go for xxs. idk though that might still be a little big. i'm a size s and i weigh about 20 pounds more than you do.



A size 0 does not always translate to an XXS.  I wear a 00P in some sizes, but I can wear an XS in certain HL styles.  I'd say that based on liljake's height and weight, I'd go with an XS, but an XXS would probably work too.


----------



## vhdos

Fall 08 Plum Off the Shoulder, size XXS on Outnet right now for under $375 - Go, go, go!!!!


----------



## vhdos

vhdos said:


> A size 0 does not always translate to an XXS.  I wear a 00P in some sizes, but I can wear an XS in certain HL styles.  I'd say that based on liljake's height and weight, I'd go with an XS, but an XXS would probably work too.



Sorry, in this post I said based on liljake's height and weight, but I meant based on j.adore's height and weight since I was responding to her post about size.


----------



## j.adore_lv

Thank you for all the speedy replies. Really wasn't expecting the XXS!!! I was close to buying a size M the other week, thank god I didn't! 
I'll keep searching for both XXS and XS now, as they probably do vary from style to style.


----------



## ibezj

Two more dresses popped up on NM in XXS. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%26_requestid%3D7609

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3DHERVE%26_requestid%3D7811


----------



## vhdos

ibezj said:


> Two more dresses popped up on NM in XXS.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%26_requestid%3D7609
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3DHERVE%26_requestid%3D7811



I have the first dress pictured (in Corozo) and it's my favorite HL!!!!  It's so flattering  What a steal!


----------



## ibezj

GORGEOUS cap sleeve dress in a bright dahlia color - size M

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3DHERVE%26_requestid%3D10674

This dress is 30%ish off at BG but still full price on NM. Love the color!
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3DHERVE%26_requestid%3D2103


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> A size 0 does not always translate to an XXS.  I wear a 00P in some sizes, but I can wear an XS in certain HL styles.  I'd say that based on liljake's height and weight, I'd go with an XS, but an XXS would probably work too.



yeah, i didn't mean that a size 0 definitely means an xxs, i was more thinking based on her weight...that said, i think it depends on how you want the dress to fit. i am of the "you should not really be able to zip it up by yourself without serious maneuvering" school of thought but i believe others are looking for a less constricting fit. still, i am about the same height as she is and i am 20lbs heavier, and i wear a size s but occasionally i wear an xs. based on that experience, i would guess that a size xs would usually be too big for her.


----------



## nexisfan

ibezj said:


> GORGEOUS cap sleeve dress in a bright dahlia color - size M
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3DHERVE%26_requestid%3D10674
> 
> This dress is 30%ish off at BG but still full price on NM. Love the color!
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3DHERVE%26_requestid%3D2103



Already gone!! :cry:  Hope someone here got it!


----------



## vhdos

^They go SO fast!!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

well i managed to check out with a dress for $370 on BG but 3 mins later my order was cancelled :cry:


----------



## ibezj

gymangel812 - I am sorry to hear that! At least the cancellation came promptly...I hate when stores notify you days after an order was placed with the bad news (or is it good news for the budget?)


----------



## lurkingsmirk

I've been lusting after a herve leger dress but of the two I purchased one was too big and one was too small. Hopefully this one is just right! I think I lucked out because it was filed under BCBGMAXAZRIA sale and not Herve Leger:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod115510098&eItemId=prod115510098&cmCat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D4294939411%2526rd%253D1%2526st%253Ds


----------



## rnsmelody

Thanks *MargaretofAnjou* & *vhdos*  you gals are so kind  I wish I had more events to wear HL too :|


----------



## chynaxdawl

lurkingsmirk said:


> I've been lusting after a herve leger dress but of the two I purchased one was too big and one was too small. Hopefully this one is just right! I think I lucked out because it was filed under BCBGMAXAZRIA sale and not Herve Leger:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294939411%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds



ooh that's gorgeous! thanks! i'm usually an xs...but maybe i'll pull the trigger anyways, i'm a huge sucker for sequins!


----------



## NANI1972

Gold sequin Dress XS was $2500 now $875!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Ds%26Ntt%3DBCBGMAXAZRIA%26_requestid%3D10700

Anthracite sequin V neck dress S was $1590 now $556 http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...15510098&ecid=NMALRoGj7akNVsTg&CS_003=5630585

Pacific Blue Pintuck Dress $346 XS http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...3Ds%26Ntt%3DHerve%2BLeger%26_requestid%3D3941


----------



## liljake

basic black signature essential in xs for $367: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294939411%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## gymangel812

two more dresses from outnet (i returned all but the blue), what do you all think?


----------



## vhdos

gymangel812 said:


> two more dresses from outnet (i returned all but the blue), what do you all think?



The beige looks cute on you.  I don't care for the pink - the bottom hem looks kind of goofy.


----------



## Bag-terfly

gymangel812 said:


> two more dresses from outnet (i returned all but the blue), what do you all think?



Love the beige one on you!!


----------



## liljake

Bag-terfly said:


> Love the beige one on you!!



me too! the beige one looks awesome. i love the color, especially. i do like the pink one but the hem looks a little weird.


----------



## qtiekiki

liljake said:


> me too! the beige one looks awesome. i love the color, especially. i do like the pink one but the hem looks a little weird.



Ditto.


----------



## nexisfan

I concur with everyone else! The beige is stunning. The pink is a pass.  Though your boobs look amazing in it!


----------



## Nadin22

Narrow Bandage Halter in Corozo, size XS for $567 at Forward

http://www.forwardforward.com/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Herve+Leger&product=HERV-WD42


----------



## gymangel812

do you guys think a tailor could take in the bottom of the dress? i like the dress, but i agree the bottom looks funny.

the reason the hem is like that is because the pink is a size too big. the beige one i actually sized down in. ironically i have no problems zipping the beige, it's just getting it on and off because the zipper is not long enough lol. i'm wondering if i am an xxs since i am def. seeing more of the "sucking in" HL is known for with the xxs. but i could be totally wrong and the dress just runs big.


----------



## vhdos

gymangel812 said:


> do you guys think a tailor could take in the bottom of the dress? i like the dress, but i agree the bottom looks funny.
> 
> the reason the hem is like that is because the pink is a size too big. the beige one i actually sized down in. ironically i have no problems zipping the beige, it's just getting it on and off because the zipper is not long enough lol. i'm wondering if i am an xxs since i am def. seeing more of the "sucking in" HL is known for with the xxs. but i could be totally wrong and the dress just runs big.



A tailor might be able to do something with the bottom hem, but they might be limited because of the zipper.  To be honest, I'm not a huge fan of that dress overall.  The shoulders seem to fit you funny too.  
If you really like it though, there's no harm in taking it to a tailor to see what they can do


----------



## gymangel812

vhdos said:


> A tailor might be able to do something with the bottom hem, but they might be limited because of the zipper.  To be honest, I'm not a huge fan of that dress overall.  The shoulders seem to fit you funny too.
> If you really like it though, there's no harm in taking it to a tailor to see what they can do


if you're talking about the shoulders being bunched up, it's because i didn't pull them down in the photo


----------



## foxycleopatra

Ladies, what do y'all think of this dress?  Is it a versatile investment piece (on sale of course)?


----------



## hellokitty99

^ personally, not a fan of that dress because the bottom flap looks weird.  i think HL looks better as cocktail dresses and that the classic v-neck dress looks better.  for long formal gowns, i think there are more suitable brands out there for the same price range or even cheaper.


----------



## jeNYC

^don't like it.  wouldn't buy it even if its on sale.  i think HL looks better as a cocktail as well.  it just looks weird that is fitted on top and it flaps on the bottom.


----------



## vhdos

foxycleopatra said:


> Ladies, what do y'all think of this dress?  Is it a versatile investment piece (on sale of course)?
> 
> bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-9419232_alternate1_dt.jpg  bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-9419232_alternate2_dt.jpg
> 
> a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230519_10150585456640237_64389285236_18332933_1365373_n.jpg



The color is absolutely stunning, but I'm not a fan of the long dresses - especially that particular one.  Judging by the pictures, it looks like it hangs funny and I would think that it would be awkward to walk in.  I'd almost consider buying it and altering it to a shorter style.


----------



## smurfet

pie said:


> What do you ladies think about this sequined bust HL: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216928
> 
> I like it, but it doesn't seem to be very popular. There are small sizes left.


 
Some really beautiful modeling shots in here!  I have this sequined dress.  It's beautiful IRL.  It fits a little tighter on the bust than some of my other HLs.  As for length, it's on the longer side, but not pass the knee even on this shortie.  I think my Diane HL is a little longer.

BTW, I must be the only person on tPF who doesn't know about outnet.  Just took a peak and saw some great stuff on sale.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Thanks for the honest advice ladies.  I found that gown at 60% off and was tempted.....but something in the back of my mind told me it wasn't right.  I think I'm better off saving my money for something more classic (even though it'll be full-price and won't ever go on sale) like this......


----------



## liljake

gymangel812 said:


> do you guys think a tailor could take in the bottom of the dress? i like the dress, but i agree the bottom looks funny.
> 
> the reason the hem is like that is because the pink is a size too big. the beige one i actually sized down in. ironically i have no problems zipping the beige, it's just getting it on and off because the zipper is not long enough lol. i'm wondering if i am an xxs since i am def. seeing more of the "sucking in" HL is known for with the xxs. but i could be totally wrong and the dress just runs big.



i like the dress a lot, too, but the hem is different from the rest of the dress. so i'm not sure a tailor would be able to fix it. unless the dress has real bands (sewn together, not fake bands that are all of one piece of fabric), the most a tailor can really do is tuck the dress up -- cutting bandage pieces is dangerous. i haven't seen a real-banded dress in awhile though.


----------



## gymangel812

liljake said:


> i like the dress a lot, too, but the hem is different from the rest of the dress. so i'm not sure a tailor would be able to fix it. unless the dress has real bands (sewn together, not fake bands that are all of one piece of fabric), the most a tailor can really do is tuck the dress up -- cutting bandage pieces is dangerous. i haven't seen a real-banded dress in awhile though.


it is faux banded. i was thinking they could take in an equal amount from the sides (where the side seams are). would this not work?


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> i like the dress a lot, too, but the hem is different from the rest of the dress. so i'm not sure a tailor would be able to fix it. unless the dress has real bands (sewn together, not fake bands that are all of one piece of fabric), the most a tailor can really do is tuck the dress up -- cutting bandage pieces is dangerous. i haven't seen a real-banded dress in awhile though.



Actually, I've read posts from women on here who have successfully had their faux-banded dresses cut & shortened.  I'm considering having two of my faux-banded dresses shortened soon.


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> Actually, I've read posts from women on here who have successfully had their faux-banded dresses cut & shortened.  I'm considering having two of my faux-banded dresses shortened soon.



i have one faux-banded dress that's been shortened -- the tailor was very good. if you look around for tailors who can do this, i would go with this option first. i mean, i wouldn't do any cutting anyway, but obviously that doesn't mean it can't be done!


----------



## CrazyLV

sorry for dumb question.. 
due this long pages that I haven't check up!!

regarding this 'bondage tight dress';
is it suitable for someone who has flat stomach not ideal for a bit bulge stomach?
even though this dress will help tighten body but won't do stomach to 'tuck in'?
also, does Herve Leger size mostly are true size?
err.. so no bra under those eh?

any more info to add would be appreciated!

TIA


----------



## CrazyLV

for Aussie TPFer,

does anyone know this website?
http://www.hervelegersydney.com/

is it auth HL dresses??


----------



## vhdos

^My opinion is that no, those dresses are not authentic.


----------



## vhdos

CrazyLV said:


> sorry for dumb question..
> due this long pages that I haven't check up!!
> 
> regarding this 'bondage tight dress';
> is it suitable for someone who has flat stomach not ideal for a bit bulge stomach?
> even though this dress will help tighten body but won't do stomach to 'tuck in'?
> also, does Herve Leger size mostly are true size?
> err.. so no bra under those eh?
> 
> any more info to add would be appreciated!
> 
> TIA



The dresses _do_ offer some support, but it's not like they will completely reshape you.  You can wear shapewear garments underneath certain styles.  I always wear either a bra or NuBra under my HLs.


----------



## soleilbrun

foxycleopatra said:


> Thanks for the honest advice ladies.  I found that gown at 60% off and was tempted.....but something in the back of my mind told me it wasn't right.  I think I'm better off saving my money for something more classic (even though it'll be full-price and won't ever go on sale) like this......
> 
> veryeickhoff.com/out/pictures/eickhoff/H4-157776-prod-detail.jpg


 Now you're talkin'! I think this dress is ab/fab and if you find one on sale, PM me ASAP. This is THE dress.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hihi! I posted this in the CL who, what, wear thread as well. I wore my grey shadow v-neck HL with my CL Lady Indianas to dinner with my bf to celebrate my official 1 year anniversary of moving to Houston


----------



## bebefuzz

dhampir2005 said:


> Hihi! I posted this in the CL who, what, wear thread as well. I wore my grey shadow v-neck HL with my CL Lady Indianas to dinner with my bf to celebrate my official 1 year anniversary of moving to Houston



Looks GORGEOUS!


----------



## dhampir2005

Thank you! I finally got to wear it out!



bebefuzz said:


> Looks GORGEOUS!


----------



## gymangel812

dhampir2005 said:


> Hihi! I posted this in the CL who, what, wear thread as well. I wore my grey shadow v-neck HL with my CL Lady Indianas to dinner with my bf to celebrate my official 1 year anniversary of moving to Houston


love it!!

here's my last HL (from my buying spree, lol):


----------



## dhampir2005

Dang girl! look at those legs  Loving the shoes too!!!!



gymangel812 said:


> love it!!
> 
> here's my last HL (from my buying spree, lol):


----------



## Nadin22

V-Neck Bandage Dress in red, size 10 at theoutnet for $394

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216969

and another amazing red dress new in for $652.50 (sizes 4, 6, 8)

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216938


----------



## lil tote

Hi ladies!

Everyone looks so great in their dresses  You have definitely fueled my new found obsession with HL.

What do you think about this one?  Should I keep it or not? I've been looking for a red dress; but, I usually wear a XS.  This one is a XXS and I was wondering if it looks too tight.

Thanks!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/67014380@N05/6102822203/


----------



## Nadin22

lil tote said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Everyone looks so great in their dresses  You have definitely fueled my new found obsession with HL.
> 
> What do you think about this one?  Should I keep it or not? I've been looking for a red dress; but, I usually wear a XS.  This one is a XXS and I was wondering if it looks too tight.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/67014380@N05/6102822203/



I would keep it! You look amazing!


----------



## vhdos

lil tote said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Everyone looks so great in their dresses  You have definitely fueled my new found obsession with HL.
> 
> What do you think about this one?  Should I keep it or not? I've been looking for a red dress; but, I usually wear a XS.  This one is a XXS and I was wondering if it looks too tight.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/67014380@N05/6102822203/



It does not appear to be too tight in the picture, but more importantly, how does the dress feel?  If it feels comfortable, then keep it.  It's a gorgeous color


----------



## vhdos

Does anyone own this dress?:
http://www.forwardforward.com:80/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Herve+Leger&product=HERV-WD44
The color is absolutely gorgeous!  I wonder how the fit is?  I wish this one was in my size


----------



## Dukeprincess

Any XS here?  This dress is amazing.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D9094


----------



## misskia

Dukeprincess said:


> Any XS here?  This dress is amazing.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D9094



It is! I wish it was xxs though. I hope someone gets it quick because I'm sure it won't be there long. I was almost tempted but had to refrain


----------



## marina230

I got this dress a month ago from BG in size M. It runs small. I am so much in love with this dress, but was not able to wear yet.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

marina230 said:


> I got this dress a month ago from BG in size M. It runs small. I am so much in love with this dress, but was not able to wear yet.



I also tried this dress on, but didnt wnted to pay full price, it fit so beautifully!! Maybe i will find it on sale eventually


----------



## mrmusicmr

Yup, that's so amazing dress for sure.


----------



## marina230

I did get this dress on sale. I totally went over board last couple of month and managed to get 5 dresses. It started with 20% off on outnet deal, next was sale on net-a-porter, after NM and last was at BG. Also, one more in local HL store (it is next to my Equinox gym). Still, looking for more in M size.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

foxycleopatra said:


> Ladies, what do y'all think of this dress?  Is it a versatile investment piece (on sale of course)?
> 
> bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-9419232_alternate1_dt.jpg  bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-9419232_alternate2_dt.jpg
> 
> a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230519_10150585456640237_64389285236_18332933_1365373_n.jpg



I actually really like it, I think it's unique.


----------



## ivana.

Girls, I need your help !!! 
Im 5,4 feet tall and have 116 pounds. What size should I look for- S maybe ? I have flat stomach and C cups... thank you!


----------



## chanel*liz

ivana. said:


> Girls, I need your help !!!
> Im 5,4 feet tall and have 116 pounds. What size should I look for- S maybe ? I have flat stomach and C cups... thank you!



i would say XS..


----------



## ivana.

Thank you chanel*liz !


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

ivana. said:


> Girls, I need your help !!!
> Im 5,4 feet tall and have 116 pounds. What size should I look for- S maybe ? I have flat stomach and C cups... thank you!



Hmmm... I'm 100lbs, B cups, and 5'2; of the HLs that I've tried on, i've always taken XS which still fits really tight around me. I would probably suggest for you to go up a size to Small, but that's just me. Good luck!


----------



## chanel*liz

ivana. said:


> Thank you chanel*liz !



i'm about two inches taller than you, same weight and an DDD/E cup and wear a XXS - XS. if you can go to a store and try them on first that would help but judging off your measurements i would say XS!


----------



## marina230

I just got a beautiful leather HL jacket for.... 300$ in BCBG outlet! It is much more beautiful in a real life.


----------



## gymangel812

CEC.LV4eva said:


> Hmmm... I'm 100lbs, B cups, and 5'2; of the HLs that I've tried on, i've always taken XS which still fits really tight around me. I would probably suggest for you to go up a size to Small, but that's just me. Good luck!


i agree. i'm the same size (cept bigger boobs lol) as you and an xs fits fine on me (not tight though). i have recently bought an xxs that fits too though. i would suggest trying on if you can or buy from somewhere you can return. i would guess a small too.


----------



## ivana.

Thank you all. The problem is, there isnt any store that sells HL near my home so I have to order it online. You helped me a lot ! :*


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

gymangel812 said:


> i agree. i'm the same size (*cept bigger boobs lol*) as you and an xs fits fine on me (not tight though). i have recently bought an xxs that fits too though. i would suggest trying on if you can or buy from somewhere you can return. i would guess a small too.



maybe that's why HLs don't look that good on me


----------



## gymangel812

CEC.LV4eva said:


> maybe that's why HLs don't look that good on me


i'm sure they look great on you! i've never seen anyone look bad in HL (ok maybe once but that's it). i looked great in mine when my chest was ... ahem... smaller (barely a B).


----------



## dhampir2005

I'd say XS too. I'm 5'6 and about 108 but I wear a full B and I wear an XXS or XS in some of the dresses that run smaller.



ivana. said:


> Girls, I need your help !!!
> Im 5,4 feet tall and have 116 pounds. What size should I look for- S maybe ? I have flat stomach and C cups... thank you!


----------



## dhampir2005

I wish my chest was bigger!!!! 



gymangel812 said:


> i'm sure they look great on you! i've never seen anyone look bad in HL (ok maybe once but that's it). i looked great in mine when my chest was ... ahem... smaller (barely a B).


----------



## bebefuzz

ivana. said:


> Girls, I need your help !!!
> Im 5,4 feet tall and have 116 pounds. What size should I look for- S maybe ? I have flat stomach and C cups... thank you!



Def xs!


----------



## gymangel812

Bunch of new stuff on the outnet


----------



## vhdos

I just purchased this today:


It's a bright pink, off the shoulder.  Does anyone know what season it's from?  Anyone own it and have pictures?  How is the fit?
Thanks!!!!


----------



## hotstar16

gymangel812 said:


> Bunch of new stuff on the outnet



They have the bow bandage dress in XS!!! Someone, quick!! 
(I'd grab it but I already have it, lol)
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215780


----------



## rnsmelody

vhdos said:


> I just purchased this today:
> View attachment 1480510
> 
> It's a bright pink, off the shoulder.  Does anyone know what season it's from?  Anyone own it and have pictures?  How is the fit?
> Thanks!!!!



Oops


----------



## rnsmelody

vhdos said:


> I just purchased this today:
> View attachment 1480510
> 
> It's a bright pink, off the shoulder.  Does anyone know what season it's from?  Anyone own it and have pictures?  How is the fit?
> Thanks!!!!



Bebefuzz has the same dress. From her pictures it's red with a gray band with the zipper, that goes to the hem. 
http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/f..._event_red_dress_with_Devonchee_stylist_1.JPG


----------



## gymangel812

hotstar16 said:


> They have the bow bandage dress in XS!!! Someone, quick!!
> (I'd grab it but I already have it, lol)
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215780



I want it but need a small in strapless styles


----------



## gymangel812

vhdos said:


> I just purchased this today:
> View attachment 1480510
> 
> It's a bright pink, off the shoulder.  Does anyone know what season it's from?  Anyone own it and have pictures?  How is the fit?
> Thanks!!!!



I think I have this at home. I will check in like an hour. I think it was from fall 08 and was tts.


----------



## gymangel812

yep i have it:


----------



## vhdos

I'm confused.  The dress that bebefuzz and gymangel are wearing is not off-the-shoulder???  It looks like the same dress that I purchased, but it was listed as an off-the-shoulder style.  Could it be two different styles?  It does have the dark gray contrast strip down the back.  Maybe it can be worn higher on the shoulders too?  Oh well, at least the length isn't too short.  May I ask how tall you are gymangel?


----------



## gymangel812

vhdos said:


> I'm confused.  The dress that bebefuzz and gymangel are wearing is not off-the-shoulder???  It looks like the same dress that I purchased, but it was listed as an off-the-shoulder style.  Could it be two different styles?  It does have the dark gray contrast strip down the back.  Maybe it can be worn higher on the shoulders too?  Oh well, at least the length isn't too short.  May I ask how tall you are gymangel?


5'3". i think they just listed it wrong. it doesn't look very off the shoulder in the pics. you can probably wear it more off the should than i am.


----------



## vhdos

gymangel812 said:


> 5'3". i think they just listed it wrong. it doesn't look very off the shoulder in the pics. you can probably wear it more off the should than i am.



Okay.  Well, either way, I like it.  Do you feel that it runs pretty TTS?  Did you alter the bottom hem?  I'm 5'3" too, so I'm just trying to get an idea of the length of the dress.  Often times, the dresses are either too long or too short for me...  I'm hoping that this one works out.  It looks great on you by the way  It looks like a gorgeous color - although it's tough to tell in pictures.


----------



## gymangel812

vhdos said:


> Okay.  Well, either way, I like it.  Do you feel that it runs pretty TTS?  Did you alter the bottom hem?  I'm 5'3" too, so I'm just trying to get an idea of the length of the dress.  Often times, the dresses are either too long or too short for me...  I'm hoping that this one works out.  It looks great on you by the way  It looks like a gorgeous color - although it's tough to tell in pictures.


yep, tts. didn't alter it at all. hope it works out for you!


----------



## smurfet

vhdos said:


> I just purchased this today:
> View attachment 1480510
> 
> It's a bright pink, off the shoulder. Does anyone know what season it's from? Anyone own it and have pictures? How is the fit?
> Thanks!!!!


 
I do.  It's definitely an off shoulder style.  When I tried wearing it not off the shoulder, it would pucker in the neck area.  The color is closer to a muted berry red, not pink.  Fits TTS on me.  I'm 5'2" and 90 lbs (95 lbs when I bought the dress).  I take this in a XXS.


----------



## Icy80

I am new to this forum and Herve Leger and I am wondering if anyone can help me out with sizing. 

I would like to get the bright rose deep V bandage dress. Does anyone know how this dress runs in size and if the material is thick compared to other HL dresses?

Thanks!


----------



## nexisfan

Oh dear lord. I've been so good. Then I had to look at the outnet. Just purchased the deep grey strapless! Eeeeek! http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216921

Hope I (a) lose enough weight to where it doesn't look disgusting and (b) find a place to wear it!! lol


----------



## inggalovesbags

hi ladies, how does this dress run? http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93281


----------



## dirtyaddiction

nexisfan said:


> Oh dear lord. I've been so good. Then I had to look at the outnet. Just purchased the deep grey strapless! Eeeeek! http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216921
> 
> Hope I (a) lose enough weight to where it doesn't look disgusting and (b) find a place to wear it!! lol



that is such a pretty dress!



inggalovesbags said:


> hi ladies, how does this dress run? http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93281



i have it in the grey/black version, it's tts


----------



## inggalovesbags

thanks dirty addiction! but someone got a hold of the dress before me! haha thats what i get for hesitating!! would you know how this dress runs? 
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216958 





dirtyaddiction said:


> that is such a pretty dress!
> 
> 
> 
> i have it in the grey/black version, it's tts


----------



## dirtyaddiction

inggalovesbags said:


> thanks dirty addiction! but someone got a hold of the dress before me! haha thats what i get for hesitating!! would you know how this dress runs?
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216958



links not working?


----------



## vhdos

Sale dress size S:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294965172%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## vhdos

Two more cute sale dresses:
http://www.forwardforward.com:80/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Herve+Leger&product=HERV-WD46
Size S - Gorgeous color & a decent price

and here's another one (sizes xxs, xs, s):
http://www.forwardforward.com:80/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Herve+Leger&product=HERV-WD63


----------



## inggalovesbags

dirtyaddiction said:


> links not working?




here's another link -- its the strapless red/pink ombre dress as worn by mischa barton 

http://www.osoblog.tv/2008/10/mischa_barton_steps_out_in_her.html


----------



## random22

does anybody recognise this dress? I have been searching everywhere for it!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vhdos

My Outnet HL arrived (berry-colored with the dark gray stripe down the back zipper).  I had a chance to quickly try it on - although I couldn't zip it up all the way by myself because the zipper literally goes to the base of my neck.  It is a tad long (as they usually are on me), but the fit is great.  I love the style and the color.  It's in perfect condition and it's a keeper  I'll post pics soon.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

inggalovesbags said:


> here's another link -- its the strapless red/pink ombre dress as worn by mischa barton
> 
> http://www.osoblog.tv/2008/10/mischa_barton_steps_out_in_her.html



i have a dress like that and mines tts


----------



## bebefuzz

random22 said:


> does anybody recognise this dress? I have been searching everywhere for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



You know that's a picture of a fake right? Anyway, it's from 2010, and I believe that style was sold out during the sales. Haven't really seen it on eBay as of recent either... but you never know with Herve, it could pop up on a sale site like haute look in a year or so...


----------



## wodlrla

Hello ladies,
I searched the forum for help and there was one question similar to mine but no replies to it.
I'm new to Herve Leger and just got my first skirt. It came with the long security tag attached outside and it says "tear hear". However, it seems like there is no easy way to tear it without undoing the stitches. The tag is sewn to the skirt and I'm afraid undoing those stitches will ruin the skirt.
Please see the pic.

I need to wear this skirt on this Wed so any advice from experienced/knowledgeable tpfers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vhdos

^There is a tutorial on how to remove the tag on a site that is designed by one of our lovely PF members:
www.hervelegerobsessed.com
Just scroll down and click on page 2 - it will be the first entry.


----------



## random22

bebefuzz said:


> You know that's a picture of a fake right? Anyway, it's from 2010, and I believe that style was sold out during the sales. Haven't really seen it on eBay as of recent either... but you never know with Herve, it could pop up on a sale site like haute look in a year or so...




~Hi thanks. I was pretty sure it was fake but I love the style. will keep my eyes peeled for an auth


----------



## wodlrla

Thank you so much, *vhdos*!!! 
I almost cut all the small stitches and ruined the skirt if it were not for you. It indeed came right off easily with not so gentle, quick pull.
Thanks again! You are the best! 




vhdos said:


> ^There is a tutorial on how to remove the tag on a site that is designed by one of our lovely PF members:
> http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com
> Just scroll down and click on page 2 - it will be the first entry.


----------



## bebefuzz

random22 said:


> ~Hi thanks. I was pretty sure it was fake but I love the style. will keep my eyes peeled for an auth



oh ok! *phew* I was worried that maybe you purchased that dress in the photo.  I've got that dress, and I love it. super sexy.


----------



## vhdos

As promised, here's pics of my latest purchase from Outnet:


----------



## gymangel812

vhdos said:


> As promised, here's pics of my latest purchase from Outnet:
> View attachment 1485242
> 
> 
> View attachment 1485243


looks great on you!! perfect length!


----------



## BonChance

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215097

I bought this dress from the Outnet last friday with 40% off, whoohoo.  Just got it today and love it!  My husband said it's the best dress I've ever had, when I told him about my worry of showing too much of my surgical scar he said, baby don't worry no one is going to look at your scar in that dress! LOL.


----------



## vhdos

BonChance said:


> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215097
> 
> I bought this dress from the Outnet last friday with 40% off, whoohoo.  Just got it today and love it!  My husband said it's the best dress I've ever had, when I told him about my worry of showing too much of my surgical scar he said, baby don't worry no one is going to look at your scar in that dress! LOL.



Oooohh - that dress is gorgeous!  I'd love to see modeling pics  And yes, my DH feels the same way about HL.  He doesn't care for the price tag, but at least he can agree that they truly are fabulous dresses.


----------



## BonChance

vhdos said:


> Oooohh - that dress is gorgeous!  I'd love to see modeling pics  And yes, my DH feels the same way about HL.  He doesn't care for the price tag, but at least he can agree that they truly are fabulous dresses.



My DH doesn't so much care for the price tag either.  He thinks I'm the only woman in the world crazy enough to spend this kind of money on "clothes", he doesn't understand that HL is not just "clothes!"  Will post modeling pics soon!  Now I need to find the perfect shoes to go with my pretty new dress...


----------



## nexisfan

Hurrrrryyyy!!!! XS Raspberry/Honeysuckle dress BIN $740!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER-DRESS-XS-/170696392994?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27be4c4122


----------



## Nolia

nexisfan said:


> Hurrrrryyyy!!!! XS Raspberry/Honeysuckle dress BIN $740!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER-DRESS-XS-/170696392994?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27be4c4122



Can we confirm this is authentic?  Seller only has 3 feedback?


----------



## vhdos

nexisfan said:


> Hurrrrryyyy!!!! XS Raspberry/Honeysuckle dress BIN $740!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER-DRESS-XS-/170696392994?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27be4c4122



I saw that dress too.  When I was looking through her photos, I noticed her gorgeous ring!  Maybe she'll throw it in with the dress


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> As promised, here's pics of my latest purchase from Outnet:
> View attachment 1485242
> 
> 
> View attachment 1485243



Looks AMAZING!


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> Looks AMAZING!



Thanks bebe
The style is nice because I can wear a bra if I want to (I didn't wear one in the pictures).  A bra adds quite a bit of cleavage, which might not be appropriate for all occasions


----------



## BocaGurl

Is this authentic. I have never dealt with a herve lever before. The material feels good. It looks terrible on my mannequin.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/57730809@N06/sets/72157627546335277/


----------



## bebefuzz

BocaGurl said:


> Is this authentic. I have never dealt with a herve lever before. The material feels good. It looks terrible on my mannequin.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/57730809@N06/sets/72157627546335277/



Those pictures are of a fake. 

Here are some other examples of cap sleeve. There are a couple of versions. The following are authentic. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...WC_Dresses&hash=item5645aa8ae0#ht_10945wt_905
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30059867630...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_2311wt_1185
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item2567822fa5#ht_500wt_969


----------



## BocaGurl

bebefuzz said:


> Those pictures are of a fake.
> 
> Here are some other examples of cap sleeve. There are a couple of versions. The following are authentic.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...WC_Dresses&hash=item5645aa8ae0#ht_10945wt_905
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/30059867630...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_2311wt_1185
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item2567822fa5#ht_500wt_969



Thanks so much.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

vhdos said:


> As promised, here's pics of my latest purchase from Outnet:
> View attachment 1485242
> 
> 
> View attachment 1485243



cuuuuute!


----------



## bitharvest

random22 said:


> does anybody recognise this dress? I have been searching everywhere for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 
not sure what size you need, but they have it this morning on clearance in an xxs at neiman marcus... 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D11292

in fact, there are lots of dresses there this morning....


----------



## bebefuzz

*xxxxxxx
again, read our rules! *


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Shortened the raspberry dress that I bought from http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com. Took it to L & S tailors and they removed one pink band from the bottom. Only thing I wish they did was serge where they cut and not just sew it back together with one row of single stitch cause if it comes apart then everythings on display! lol


----------



## bebefuzz

dirtyaddiction said:


> Shortened the raspberry dress that I bought from http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com. Took it to L & S tailors and they removed one pink band from the bottom. Only thing I wish they did was serge where they cut and not just sew it back together with one row of single stitch cause if it comes apart then everythings on display! lol



HOLY COW! THAT IS HOT! Love the alteration; made a huge difference! 

Could I use that photo, btw? on the site? It is gorgeous!


----------



## gymangel812

dirtyaddiction said:


> Shortened the raspberry dress that I bought from http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com. Took it to L & S tailors and they removed one pink band from the bottom. Only thing I wish they did was serge where they cut and not just sew it back together with one row of single stitch cause if it comes apart then everythings on display! lol


did they just remove a band from the bottom or did they take one out and put the bottom one back on?

i need to have a band removed in one of mine...


----------



## bebefuzz

gymangel812 said:


> did they just remove a band from the bottom or did they take one out and put the bottom one back on?
> 
> i need to have a band removed in one of mine...



It looks like they took one out and put the bottom back on to me.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bebefuzz said:


> HOLY COW! THAT IS HOT! Love the alteration; made a huge difference!
> 
> Could I use that photo, btw? on the site? It is gorgeous!



of course!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

gymangel812 said:


> did they just remove a band from the bottom or did they take one out and put the bottom one back on?
> 
> i need to have a band removed in one of mine...



took one out and put the bottom back on.


----------



## gymangel812

can a bottom band just be removed? or does the bottom have to stay on for some reason?


----------



## chanel*liz

dirtyaddiction said:


> Shortened the raspberry dress that I bought from http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com. Took it to L & S tailors and they removed one pink band from the bottom. Only thing I wish they did was serge where they cut and not just sew it back together with one row of single stitch cause if it comes apart then everythings on display! lol



gorgeous dress! random question.. what are the brand of shoes in your avatar?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

gymangel812 said:


> can a bottom band just be removed? or does the bottom have to stay on for some reason?



is it faux banded? They also shortened my grey bow dress and they did the same thing, took one out and put the bottom back on. Guess it's cause of the finishing?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

chanel*liz said:


> gorgeous dress! random question.. what are the brand of shoes in your avatar?



Dirty Addiction


----------



## smurfet

*dirtyaddiction*- you look gorgeous in your dress!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

smurfet said:


> *dirtyaddiction*- you look gorgeous in your dress!



thank you


----------



## vhdos

dirtyaddiction said:


> Shortened the raspberry dress that I bought from http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com. Took it to L & S tailors and they removed one pink band from the bottom. Only thing I wish they did was serge where they cut and not just sew it back together with one row of single stitch cause if it comes apart then everythings on display! lol



Lovely


----------



## random22

bitharvest said:


> not sure what size you need, but they have it this morning on clearance in an xxs at neiman marcus...
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D11292
> 
> in fact, there are lots of dresses there this morning....



Ah oh I love it!! No longer available


----------



## liljake

dirtyaddiction said:


> Shortened the raspberry dress that I bought from http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com. Took it to L & S tailors and they removed one pink band from the bottom. Only thing I wish they did was serge where they cut and not just sew it back together with one row of single stitch cause if it comes apart then everythings on display! lol



wow, it looks awesome!!! and your room is so clean lol


----------



## smurfet

Ladies, I need your advice on this dress.  I've been on a HL shopping spree lately, and thought I was all done.  Then, I got ahold of the Angelina and loved, loved, loved it!  I thought it was the most beautiful HL I've ever put on.  But alas, I had to return it because my boobs were not fitting properly in the dress.  I'm breastfeeding still and they were spilling out of the strapless dress.  My sister said that the lack of fit in the breast area was too distracting.  I was so sad to see it go because I just loved the tulle on the dress.  So, I decided to get the Francine (below) as a compromise.  I like the Francine, but I'm just not sure if it's $3500 love.  Please help me decide!


----------



## smurfet

Please ignore my kids' toys in the background.


----------



## arnott

smurfet said:


> Ladies, I need your advice on this dress.  I've been on a HL shopping spree lately, and thought I was all done.  Then, I got ahold of the Angelina and loved, loved, loved it!  I thought it was the most beautiful HL I've ever put on.  But alas, I had to return it because my boobs were not fitting properly in the dress.  I'm breastfeeding still and they were spilling out of the strapless dress.  My sister said that the lack of fit in the breast area was too distracting.  I was so sad to see it go because I just loved the tulle on the dress.  So, I decided to get the Francine (below) as a compromise.  I like the Francine, but I'm just not sure if it's $3500 love.  Please help me decide!



I'd return it!  It looks a bit big on you.


----------



## lilflobowl

*smurfet*, it looks great on you but am not feeling the worth of $3500..


----------



## vhdos

While it's a pretty dress - it's not $3500-pretty....
For $3500, that dress should scream, "perfection" and it's just not.  It's a nice fit, but a not-so-great color.  Maybe a keeper as a sale dress.

On another note, has anyone tried this dress?: http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/category/overall/sale
It's the 8th picture down - the beige geometric jacquard/XXS.  I wonder if anyone can tell me how the sizing runs?  I still can't decide if I like it.  I've been wanting an HL with longer sleeves - the other one that I keep going back to is the black, long-sleeve that comes up on Outnet every once in a while (not the tie-dye one, but the all black).  It's not currently listed on Outnet, but it pops up from time to time.  Opinions?  Thanks ladies


----------



## liljake

smurfet said:


> Ladies, I need your advice on this dress.  I've been on a HL shopping spree lately, and thought I was all done.  Then, I got ahold of the Angelina and loved, loved, loved it!  I thought it was the most beautiful HL I've ever put on.  But alas, I had to return it because my boobs were not fitting properly in the dress.  I'm breastfeeding still and they were spilling out of the strapless dress.  My sister said that the lack of fit in the breast area was too distracting.  I was so sad to see it go because I just loved the tulle on the dress.  So, I decided to get the Francine (below) as a compromise.  I like the Francine, but I'm just not sure if it's $3500 love.  Please help me decide!



first of all, your body looks fantastic post-baby  

but yeah, as someone else said, this dress looks a bit big on you. i still kind of like it, especially the color, but it doesn't fit as tightly as i expect HL's to fit, especially in the waist area.  as vhdos said, i wouldn't pay $3500 for something that wasn't perfect -- but i might think about it if it were on sale.


----------



## mashanyc

vhdos said:


> While it's a pretty dress - it's not $3500-pretty....
> For $3500, that dress should scream, "perfection" and it's just not.  It's a nice fit, but a not-so-great color.  Maybe a keeper as a sale dress.
> 
> On another note, has anyone tried this dress?: http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/category/overall/sale
> It's the 8th picture down - the beige geometric jacquard/XXS.  I wonder if anyone can tell me how the sizing runs?  I still can't decide if I like it.  I've been wanting an HL with longer sleeves - the other one that I keep going back to is the black, long-sleeve that comes up on Outnet every once in a while (not the tie-dye one, but the all black).  It's not currently listed on Outnet, but it pops up from time to time.  Opinions?  Thanks ladies


I tried this on. It runs little big imo. I didnt like color on me (i am pale with pink undertones) and i normally love nude color but this was v unflattering. Also the style reminded me of athletic wear. The kind of thing you wear to spin class. I dont know: something about panels going diagonal like that and that print. i have very similar outfit in similar print from Lululemon I wear to the gym. LOL if You are looking for long sleeve HL I recommend Allison. I have it in both Anthracite and in black. Love it. http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=544105&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=T3UFK&CS_003=5630585


----------



## vhdos

mashanyc said:


> I tried this on. It runs little big imo. I didnt like color on me (i am pale with pink undertones) and i normally love nude color but this was v unflattering. Also the style reminded me of athletic wear. The kind of thing you wear to spin class. I dont know: something about panels going diagonal like that and that print. i have very similar outfit in similar print from Lululemon I wear to the gym. LOL if You are looking for long sleeve HL I recommend Allison. I have it in both Anthracite and in black. Love it. http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=544105&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=T3UFK&CS_003=5630585



Thanks for your input.  I was concerned about the style and the color too.  It's a gorgeous dress on the right person, but I'm not sure it's me.  I checked out the links and I really like that style.  Is it pretty short though?  I like a bit more length (not too far above knee level) on my HLs.


----------



## mashanyc

vhdos said:


> Thanks for your input.  I was concerned about the style and the color too.  It's a gorgeous dress on the right person, but I'm not sure it's me.  I checked out the links and I really like that style.  Is it pretty short though?  I like a bit more length (not too far above knee level) on my HLs.


Just measured my anthracite XS: Laid flat 34"


----------



## vhdos

mashanyc said:


> Just measured my anthracite XS: Laid flat 34"



Thanks again - you've been very helpful.  I'll check those measurements against some of my other HLs


----------



## soleilbrun

smurfet said:


> Ladies, I need your advice on this dress.  I've been on a HL shopping spree lately, and thought I was all done.  Then, I got ahold of the Angelina and loved, loved, loved it!  I thought it was the most beautiful HL I've ever put on.  But alas, I had to return it because my boobs were not fitting properly in the dress.  I'm breastfeeding still and they were spilling out of the strapless dress.  My sister said that the lack of fit in the breast area was too distracting.  I was so sad to see it go because I just loved the tulle on the dress.  So, I decided to get the Francine (below) as a compromise.  I like the Francine, but I'm just not sure if it's $3500 love.  Please help me decide!


 I second vhdos' reply.  It is not $3500 gorgeous.  For that price everyone should be looking at you in the dress and then saying "that's what you get when you pay the big bucks"  after finding out the price.


----------



## smurfet

Thanks ladies!  I can't get anything past you guys.  I'm usually a XXS (5'2" & 90 lbs), but decided to size up to a XS in this dress due to boob issues.  I'm still really tempted to keep it, but am torn b/c as several of you pointed out, $3,500 should be _perfection_.


----------



## misskia

For that price, and the fact that it isn't the greatest fit I personally wouldn't keep it. However you seem like you really like it and in the end thats what really matters. Best of luck in deciding!


----------



## darcychn

Hello...don't know how irrelevant this question is but are HL dresses detrimental to health? When i tried on my first HL dress, it was so tight & stiff to wear on! Was told to go 1 size smaller still  I couldn't walk nor sit (as easily). I still kept it anyway -.-

I was wondering as since the dresses are SO tight & hugging, wouldn't it kind of constrict blood flow?

Just a thought...so wonder how you girls feel about this?


----------



## gymangel812

darcychn said:


> Hello...don't know how irrelevant this question is but are HL dresses detrimental to health? When i tried on my first HL dress, it was so tight & stiff to wear on! Was told to go 1 size smaller still  I couldn't walk nor sit (as easily). I still kept it anyway -.-
> 
> I was wondering as since the dresses are SO tight & hugging, wouldn't it kind of constrict blood flow?
> 
> Just a thought...so wonder how you girls feel about this?


they shouldn't be that tight. you need to buy what size is comfortable for you.


----------



## joann

How do you ladies store your dresses? Are they on special hangers? Will the straps stretch too much if they are on thin hangers? Or do you just fold them and store them on shelves?


----------



## nexisfan

joann said:


> How do you ladies store your dresses? Are they on special hangers? Will the straps stretch too much if they are on thin hangers? Or do you just fold them and store them on shelves?




DEFINITELY don't hang them up!! Yes, the straps will stretch, and even the dress itself will stretch out, length-wise after a while of hanging. It's recommended to store them lying flat. I have mine folded in half in their bags at the top of the closet.


----------



## vhdos

darcychn said:


> Hello...don't know how irrelevant this question is but are HL dresses detrimental to health? When i tried on my first HL dress, it was so tight & stiff to wear on! Was told to go 1 size smaller still  I couldn't walk nor sit (as easily). I still kept it anyway -.-
> 
> I was wondering as since the dresses are SO tight & hugging, wouldn't it kind of constrict blood flow?
> 
> Just a thought...so wonder how you girls feel about this?



I guess I don't understand why you were told to go a size smaller?  It's your body and your dress, so why would you let someone else tell you what size you are "supposed" to get?  You buy a size that's comfortable for you.  The dresses are meant to be tight, but they are comfortably tight, not painfully tight.  Also, no, an article of clothing (that has a fair amount of stretch) is not going to restrict blood flow.


----------



## liljake

darcychn said:


> Hello...don't know how irrelevant this question is but are HL dresses detrimental to health? When i tried on my first HL dress, it was so tight & stiff to wear on! Was told to go 1 size smaller still  I couldn't walk nor sit (as easily). I still kept it anyway -.-
> 
> I was wondering as since the dresses are SO tight & hugging, wouldn't it kind of constrict blood flow?
> 
> Just a thought...so wonder how you girls feel about this?



i agree with vhdos -- go with what you're comfortable with. but yeah, i definitely don't think they should be _that_ tight, and i'm a proponent of the "tighter is better" look...my dresses are all very tight, but not unbearably so. if you can't walk or sit, you should go up a size. if you feel that the dress is detrimental to your health, you should absolutely go up a size! the dress should still move with your body when you wear it.


----------



## darcychn

vhdos said:


> I guess I don't understand why you were told to go a size smaller?  It's your body and your dress, so why would you let someone else tell you what size you are "supposed" to get?  You buy a size that's comfortable for you.  The dresses are meant to be tight, but they are comfortably tight, not painfully tight.  Also, no, an article of clothing (that has a fair amount of stretch) is not going to restrict blood flow.



Thank you for your input. I was told to go down a size as the dress was bunching up & obviously 'ill-fitting' for a Herve. Maybe as this is my first HL dress i'm just not used to the tightness of the dress as i'm always wearing loose flowly clothing & that my hips are on the larger side... Anyway i will go to the store & see what they can advise.

Thanks once again, maybe i'm just being paranoid.


----------



## marina230

I store my HL dresses in a big box. I fold them in half and after make like a roll. May be I am doing wrong, but it was recommended by my SA.


----------



## liljake

marina230 said:


> I store my HL dresses in a big box. I fold them in half and after make like a roll. May be I am doing wrong, but it was recommended by my SA.



that sounds like it would be fine, as long as you're not getting any wrinkles. i have just heard that long-term hanging can stretch the dress (especially the straps) out.

i store mine flat in garment bags under my bed.


----------



## vhdos

darcychn said:


> Thank you for your input. I was told to go down a size as the dress was bunching up & obviously 'ill-fitting' for a Herve. Maybe as this is my first HL dress i'm just not used to the tightness of the dress as i'm always wearing loose flowly clothing & that my hips are on the larger side... Anyway i will go to the store & see what they can advise.
> 
> Thanks once again, maybe i'm just being paranoid.



Try a different style.  Just like all brands of clothing, not every style is meant to fit every body type perfectly.  If you tried on a style that was bunching up in your normal size, then that style was probably not right for your body type.


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> that sounds like it would be fine, as long as you're not getting any wrinkles. i have just heard that long-term hanging can stretch the dress (especially the straps) out.
> 
> i store mine flat in garment bags under my bed.



I also store mine in their garment bags flat under the bed.


----------



## rnsmelody

Gilt.com is having a herve lever sale at 9am pst. You will receive a $200 gilt credit for future use with your HL purchase. If you like gilt.com on Facebook you can see the preview of the sale. Good luck and share with. Us what you got  

I got the kaitlyn/lane dress. It's so flattering  get it!!


----------



## qtiekiki

Hmmm the prices on Gilt are not really discounted, are they?


----------



## rnsmelody

I had a feeling it was going to be like that since they have pre-fall collection on there. Nah, not that much. Prob like 10% off on some items. The catch they had is the $200 credit for future purchases.


----------



## BonChance

Not discounted at all, same prices they had in store when I was there last week.


----------



## nexisfan

Just got in the purple/black/gray ombre bow dress and I flllllove it!! Just need to lose 20 lbs. lol. But really. It'll look great once I've lost about 10 lbs. It doesn't look awful now, but I have that mom pouch, which is just a little too emphasized in HL -- especially the front-zipper dresses. :/


----------



## bebefuzz

nexisfan said:


> Just got in the purple/black/gray ombre bow dress and I flllllove it!! Just need to lose 20 lbs. lol. But really. It'll look great once I've lost about 10 lbs. It doesn't look awful now, but I have that mom pouch, which is just a little too emphasized in HL -- especially the front-zipper dresses. :/



Which dress is it? I'm so curious!


----------



## gymangel812

nexisfan said:


> Just got in the purple/black/gray ombre bow dress and I flllllove it!! Just need to lose 20 lbs. lol. But really. It'll look great once I've lost about 10 lbs. It doesn't look awful now, but I have that mom pouch, which is just a little too emphasized in HL -- especially the front-zipper dresses. :/


get some spanx! gets rid of the "pouch" real quick LOL


----------



## nexisfan

bebefuzz said:


> Which dress is it? I'm so curious!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...0358?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2c4f3d2d36

!!   



gymangel812 said:


> get some spanx! gets rid of the "pouch" real quick LOL




Not for me!!! Blech. I have such a strange stomach, I think. It's nearly impossible for me to gain fat right above the pouch, and also impossible to push the pouch fat up into that area (right around my belly button). The spanx just exaggerate the difference between the flat line and the pouch.   I really am about 15 lbs over weight though, in all honesty.  Just have got to start eating less and better. It's hard when you eat out EVERY day, though.


----------



## bebefuzz

nexisfan said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...0358?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2c4f3d2d36
> 
> !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me!!! Blech. I have such a strange stomach, I think. It's nearly impossible for me to gain fat right above the pouch, and also impossible to push the pouch fat up into that area (right around my belly button). The spanx just exaggerate the difference between the flat line and the pouch.   I really am about 15 lbs over weight though, in all honesty.  Just have got to start eating less and better. It's hard when you eat out EVERY day, though.



Ahh! Fall 2008! LOVE it!


----------



## smurfet

nexisfan said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...0358?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2c4f3d2d36
> 
> !!


 
Very pretty.  Can't wait to see modeling pix!


----------



## amorris

Just wanted to say a special thank-you to *bebefuzz* for all your help and such a great site.
I stalked this dress in an XS when you mentioned about the HL sale few months back.

Finally found my HG HL dress - just in time for my birthday 
_*posted in CL forum too_


----------



## lilflobowl

^very pretty in that dress!


----------



## saban

nexisfan said:


> Just got in the purple/black/gray ombre bow dress and I flllllove it!! Just need to lose 20 lbs. lol. But really. It'll look great once I've lost about 10 lbs. It doesn't look awful now, but I have that mom pouch, which is just a little too emphasized in HL -- especially the front-zipper dresses. :/




I love it! I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## bebefuzz

amorris said:


> Just wanted to say a special thank-you to *bebefuzz* for all your help and such a great site.
> I stalked this dress in an XS when you mentioned about the HL sale few months back.
> 
> Finally found my HG HL dress - just in time for my birthday
> _*posted in CL forum too_



Aww!! Thanks so much for the shout out! It looks gorgeous on a gorgeous girl! The style and color on you is like.. "OH MY GAW..." lol!


----------



## amorris

lilflobowl said:


> ^very pretty in that dress!



Thank-you  x



bebefuzz said:


> Aww!! Thanks so much for the shout out! It looks gorgeous on a gorgeous girl! The style and color on you is like.. "OH MY GAW..." lol!



It's because you've really helped me. So sorry to bother you with sooo many questions and you've been so patient in answering all of them, I am so touched!  And you're site is just so addictive! Def bookmarked  xx


----------



## jamidee

I want a HL dress sooo badly and have for a long time. But, I can never decide which one to buy! I haven't tried any on ever since I am not near a store that sells HL. I stalk them online though...


----------



## NANI1972

amorris said:


> just wanted to say a special thank-you to *bebefuzz* for all your help and such a great site.
> I stalked this dress in an xs when you mentioned about the hl sale few months back.
> 
> Finally found my hg hl dress - just in time for my birthday
> _*posted in cl forum too_


stun-ning!!!


----------



## marina230

amorris said:


> Just wanted to say a special thank-you to *bebefuzz* for all your help and such a great site.
> I stalked this dress in an XS when you mentioned about the HL sale few months back.
> 
> Finally found my HG HL dress - just in time for my birthday
> _*posted in CL forum too_


 This picture should be in  Vogue! You are so beautiful!


----------



## marina230

jamidee said:


> I want a HL dress sooo badly and have for a long time. But, I can never decide which one to buy! I haven't tried any on ever since I am not near a store that sells HL. I stalk them online though...


 I started buying HL dresses on line from stores you can always return. My first was from Outnet and 4 month later I am happy with 7 dresses and looking for more. For me sizing can go from S to L depending on style.


----------



## bebefuzz

I do want to state that most people only vary between two sizes at most so don't be too afraid to purchase online.  most of the time, based on my experience, it should not fluctuate too much. I almost always prefer a xxs in all seasons.


----------



## marina230

bebefuzz said:


> I do want to state that most people only vary between two sizes at most so don't be too afraid to purchase online. most of the time, based on my experience, it should not fluctuate too much. I almost always prefer a xxs in all seasons.


 I totally agree with you on that, but in my case I have such a big diff. between chest and waist. It has been a problem for me for any other designers as well.
For sure HL dresses are one of the kind and buying just one will lead on buying more. By the way, I love your site and check new sales every day.


----------



## bebefuzz

marina230 said:


> I totally agree with you on that, but in my case I have such a big diff. between chest and waist. It has been a problem for me for any other designers as well.
> For sure HL dresses are one of the kind and buying just one will lead on buying more. By the way, I love your site and check new sales every day.



haha! That's for sure! They are so addictive.  They are actually the first designer that made me take notice of others, just so freaking flattering! I still think most other designers are overrated.


----------



## amorris

jamidee said:


> I want a HL dress sooo badly and have for a long time. But, I can never decide which one to buy! I haven't tried any on ever since I am not near a store that sells HL. I stalk them online though...



You should def check out hervelegerobsessed.com, bebefuzz often posts pics of celebs wearing HL dresses. She also posts a few times about popular styles among us and also celebs. You could see which of these celebs have similar shape with you and see if you like how the dress sits on them.

Well for me I think, everyone should have the classic V-Neck HL dress in any bright colour!


----------



## amorris

NANI1972 said:


> stun-ning!!!


Thank-you  x



marina230 said:


> This picture should be in  Vogue! You are so beautiful!


Aww, you're too nice! Thanks xx


----------



## shamrock0421

You are absolutely gorgeous and that color is just ridiculously amazingly perfect on you!!!!!
Hope you have/had a great birthday!



amorris said:


> Just wanted to say a special thank-you to *bebefuzz* for all your help and such a great site.
> I stalked this dress in an XS when you mentioned about the HL sale few months back.
> 
> Finally found my HG HL dress - just in time for my birthday
> _*posted in CL forum too_


----------



## mashanyc

Saw lots of styles on sale at Intermix few days ago. 30%off plus 25% off Including this 1 which is full price online. was about $520 in store. The color is Gorgeous IRL http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...basic&keyword=leger&sortby=newArrivals&page=1


----------



## nexisfan

*amorris*, absolutely stunning! Purple!!!


----------



## amorris

shamrock0421 said:


> You are absolutely gorgeous and that color is just ridiculously amazingly perfect on you!!!!!
> Hope you have/had a great birthday!


Thanks!! Yes I did, great birthday in a great dress!  x



nexisfan said:


> *amorris*, absolutely stunning! Purple!!!


I know, the purple is too gorgeous! Thanks xx


----------



## liljake

quick question, y'all -- does anyone have any pics of themselves or others in this dress http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93273 ? it keeps popping up on the outnet and i'm so curious...all i can find is a tiny pic of beyonce from like, 1998 (and i can't even find that pic right now...blah). i am so curious about how it looks!!!


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> quick question, y'all -- does anyone have any pics of themselves or others in this dress http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93273 ? it keeps popping up on the outnet and i'm so curious...all i can find is a tiny pic of beyonce from like, 1998 (and i can't even find that pic right now...blah). i am so curious about how it looks!!!



Pretty dress, but way too much cleavage for my taste.  If I find any pics though, I'll post them


----------



## am2022

i agree this is the perfect dress for you!
happy birthday!




amorris said:


> Just wanted to say a special thank-you to *bebefuzz* for all your help and such a great site.
> I stalked this dress in an XS when you mentioned about the HL sale few months back.
> 
> Finally found my HG HL dress - just in time for my birthday
> _*posted in CL forum too_


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> quick question, y'all -- does anyone have any pics of themselves or others in this dress http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93273 ? it keeps popping up on the outnet and i'm so curious...all i can find is a tiny pic of beyonce from like, 1998 (and i can't even find that pic right now...blah). i am so curious about how it looks!!!



I did a brief search and I couldn't find any pictures of anyone actually wearing the dress (the red version is available for sale on both EBay and Bonanza, but no modeling pics).


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> I did a brief search and I couldn't find any pictures of anyone actually wearing the dress (the red version is available for sale on both EBay and Bonanza, but no modeling pics).



thanks for taking a look around. yeah, it does have a lot of cleavage, which is why i'm curious -- it just looks kind of wonky on the mannequin.


----------



## bebefuzz

From my giant collection of Herve Leger photos


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> View attachment 1505680
> 
> 
> From my giant collection of Herve Leger photos



Wow - that's way more cleavage than I initially thought.  It doesn't look that low-cut on the mannequins, but that looks super-low on Beyonce.


----------



## liljake

bebefuzz said:


> View attachment 1505680
> 
> 
> From my giant collection of Herve Leger photos



thanks for finding that! yeah, that's the only photo i've seen where anyone is actually wearing it...


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Has anyone tried on/bought this dress and can tell me about the fit? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178977 I want a long sleeve HL, and the red is a bonus


----------



## marina230

MargaretofAnjou said:


> Has anyone tried on/bought this dress and can tell me about the fit? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178977 I want a long sleeve HL, and the red is a bonus


 I have this dress in another color and it runs a little big on me.


----------



## mashanyc

MargaretofAnjou said:


> Has anyone tried on/bought this dress and can tell me about the fit? http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178977 I want a long sleeve HL, and the red is a bonus


Yes. I got this in black and in red. It runs big imo. I dont love it on me. These will be holiday gifts. Too long on my 5'3" frame and I didnt like how long sleeves were when its off the shoulders. And i have pretty long arms too. IMO its for taller girls


----------



## marina230

mashanyc said:


> Yes. I got this in black and in red. It runs big imo. I dont love it on me. These will be holiday gifts. Too long on my 5'3" frame and I didnt like how long sleeves were when its off the shoulders. And i have pretty long arms too. IMO its for taller girls


 You can send it to me. I love this dress on me. I am 5'10


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Thanks for the responses marina230 and mashanyc! Hmm, I'm petite and would need an xxs, so if it runs big and is more suitable for taller girls....I might wait and see if I can find this in store to try on at some point.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Hi ladies, does anyone know if this ROYAL BLUE Cap-Sleeve Bandage Dress is available at any boutiques/stores in the US?  Is this a new color for fall?  TIA.


----------



## rnsmelody

foxycleopatra said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if this ROYAL BLUE Cap-Sleeve Bandage Dress is available at any boutiques/stores in the US?  Is this a new color for fall?  TIA.
> 
> stylebop.com/grafic/360/1200x1800/134/134717/134717_01.jpg
> 
> stylebop.com/grafic/looks/015/272x610/015380.jpg



I haven't seen this color at the SF store yet. I'll keep you updated when I find out some more info


----------



## liljake

foxycleopatra said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if this ROYAL BLUE Cap-Sleeve Bandage Dress is available at any boutiques/stores in the US?  Is this a new color for fall?  TIA.
> 
> stylebop.com/grafic/360/1200x1800/134/134717/134717_01.jpg
> 
> stylebop.com/grafic/looks/015/272x610/015380.jpg



haven't seen this anywhere but it's gorgeous!!


----------



## amorris

^ totally agree. The colour is TDF!!!


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

Hi!

I'm searching for this dress worn by Christina Aguilera on The Voice. I just love the colour, it looks like a mix of blue/green/light teal? Anyone know the official color/style name and perhaps even where I can get it?

Sorry for the bad pictures, they were really hard to find.


----------



## bebefuzz

ScarlettMoeller said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm searching for this dress worn by Christina Aguilera on The Voice. I just love the colour, it looks like a mix of blue/green/light teal? Anyone know the official color/style name and perhaps even where I can get it?
> 
> Sorry for the bad pictures, they were really hard to find.



It seems that Herve Leger will do a bunch of colors for certain styles. A bunch of them seem freaking impossible to find. Anyway, I haven't seen this one in the stores or online except to rent: http://www.renttherunway.com/shop/designers/hervéléger_dresses/aquaadventuredress?source=shopstyle

Hopefully, someone else will be more helpful.


----------



## mashanyc

bebefuzz said:


> It seems that Herve Leger will do a bunch of colors for certain styles. A bunch of them seem freaking impossible to find. Anyway, I haven't seen this one in the stores or online except to rent: http://www.renttherunway.com/shop/designers/hervéléger_dresses/aquaadventuredress?source=shopstyle
> 
> Hopefully, someone else will be more helpful.


This dress is old. I bought mine on sale months ago. Its no longer in stores. BTW its much brighter INL that in rent the runway pics


----------



## mashanyc

foxycleopatra said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if this ROYAL BLUE Cap-Sleeve Bandage Dress is available at any boutiques/stores in the US?  Is this a new color for fall?  TIA.
> 
> stylebop.com/grafic/360/1200x1800/134/134717/134717_01.jpg
> 
> stylebop.com/grafic/looks/015/272x610/015380.jpg


Its been in stores for a few months: at Saks and Nosdstrom. Other styles in this color available at Bloomies and NM / BG


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

bebefuzz said:


> It seems that Herve Leger will do a bunch of colors for certain styles. A bunch of them seem freaking impossible to find. Anyway, I haven't seen this one in the stores or online except to rent: http://www.renttherunway.com/shop/designers/hervéléger_dresses/aquaadventuredress?source=shopstyle
> 
> Hopefully, someone else will be more helpful.


 
Thank you! I will have to stalk ebay then


----------



## foxycleopatra

mashanyc said:


> Its been in stores for a few months: at Saks and Nosdstrom. Other styles in this color available at Bloomies and NM / BG



Thanks so much for this info.  I've checked Saks & Nordstrom websites and this dress isn't on either website.....so is it a store-only item then?

Also, I saw this on Nordstrom.com -- http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-leger-scoop-back-bandage-dress/3204823 -- the color name is specified as "royal blue" but clearly it's a different shade from the royal blue on stylebop.......I wonder if the colors are indeed different or if it's the same color just photographed under diff't lightings?  Personally I really prefer the royal blue shade on stylebop.


----------



## mashanyc

foxycleopatra said:


> Thanks so much for this info.  I've checked Saks & Nordstrom websites and this dress isn't on either website.....so is it a store-only item then?
> 
> Also, I saw this on Nordstrom.com -- http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-leger-scoop-back-bandage-dress/3204823 -- the color name is specified as "royal blue" but clearly it's a different shade from the royal blue on stylebop.......I wonder if the colors are indeed different or if it's the same color just photographed under diff't lightings?  Personally I really prefer the royal blue shade on stylebop.
> 
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/0/_6503960.jpg


Its the same color


----------



## AvaAva

hey guys i have a quick question about sizing! i am around a 2/4 but in jeans a 4/6. bigger hips and butt around a size 27. there is a dress on the outnet i really love and its a good deal but the smallest size they have is an 8. do they run small enough that this would be a viable option? thanks in advance and if anyone has any pictures of themselves in this style dress i'd love to see it on more than just the model! thanks  

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214390


----------



## bebefuzz

AvaAva said:


> hey guys i have a quick question about sizing! i am around a 2/4 but in jeans a 4/6. bigger hips and butt around a size 27. there is a dress on the outnet i really love and its a good deal but the smallest size they have is an 8. do they run small enough that this would be a viable option? thanks in advance and if anyone has any pictures of themselves in this style dress i'd love to see it on more than just the model! thanks
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214390



Nope, way too big


----------



## AvaAva

thanks bebefuzz. never thought i'd be so mad that a size 8 is too big hahah. what is a more appropriate size? and i was under the impression they ran s,m,l not 4,6,8. is it just the way outnet sells them


----------



## BonChance

AvaAva said:


> thanks bebefuzz. never thought i'd be so mad that a size 8 is too big hahah. what is a more appropriate size? and i was under the impression they ran s,m,l not 4,6,8. is it just the way outnet sells them



Yes, def too big!  The outnet an 8 is a m, 6 s, 4 xs, 2xxs.  Hope that helps, I'm about your size and wear a 28 in jeans and wear a small in dresses, xs in skirts.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

My Herve must be one that ran really small, because I wear a 25 in jeans and my M is skintight!


----------



## chloe speaks

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> My Herve must be one that ran really small, because I wear a 25 in jeans and my M is skintight!



^^They really do seem to vary depending on the style, and which way the "bandages" wrap. anything with a cap sleeve, i fit the medium up top but need a S for the skirt part.


----------



## peachyy

Sizing help needed!

Ladies, was wondering if I could get some sizing advice since I haven't been able to try on in person.  Unfortunately I have "unconventional measurements" according to their fit chart:

32C bust
30 waist
37 hips

What size should I wear?  Or will it not work for my body?  Was thinking of this dress in particular.

Thanks!
http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/...&resMode=sharp2&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg


----------



## bebefuzz

BonChance said:


> Yes, def too big!  The outnet an 8 is a m, 6 s, 4 xs, 2xxs.  Hope that helps, I'm about your size and wear a 28 in jeans and wear a small in dresses, xs in skirts.



yep. I agree. xs or s would be the best for you for most styles.


----------



## bebefuzz

peachyy said:


> Sizing help needed!
> 
> Ladies, was wondering if I could get some sizing advice since I haven't been able to try on in person.  Unfortunately I have "unconventional measurements" according to their fit chart:
> 
> 32C bust
> 30 waist
> 37 hips
> 
> What size should I wear?  Or will it not work for my body?  Was thinking of this dress in particular.
> 
> Thanks!
> http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/...&resMode=sharp2&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg



probably small? It would be easier to get an idea based on dress size and jean size. Measurements can be measured in many different ways.


----------



## peachyy

I'm a 4 or 6 in dresses, 6 in skirts and pants, 29 jeans, xs or small in tops.  Thanks!


----------



## bebefuzz

peachyy said:


> I'm a 4 or 6 in dresses, 6 in skirts and pants, 29 jeans, xs or small in tops.  Thanks!



I would think small in most styles.


----------



## BonChance

peachyy said:


> I'm a 4 or 6 in dresses, 6 in skirts and pants, 29 jeans, xs or small in tops. Thanks!


 
Based on that info I'd say a small is your size.  You may need some small alterations for the top though depending on what style you choose.  bebefuzz might have a better idea though...


----------



## BonChance

foxycleopatra said:


> Thanks so much for this info. I've checked Saks & Nordstrom websites and this dress isn't on either website.....so is it a store-only item then?
> 
> Also, I saw this on Nordstrom.com -- http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-leger-scoop-back-bandage-dress/3204823 -- the color name is specified as "royal blue" but clearly it's a different shade from the royal blue on stylebop.......I wonder if the colors are indeed different or if it's the same color just photographed under diff't lightings? Personally I really prefer the royal blue shade on stylebop.
> 
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/0/_6503960.jpg


 
Just a side note, I tried this dress on in the NYC store and it was Fabulous!!!  The color IRL is to die for and the fit is amazing


----------



## BonChance

BonChance said:


> Just a side note, I tried this dress on in the NYC store and it was Fabulous!!! The color IRL is to die for and the fit is amazing


 
Oh and if you wanted to call the store to order it is called the Nicolette, if that helps.


----------



## rnsmelody

Hi *foxycleopatra* I'm sorry we currently do not have that style in Royal Blue. Sometimes HL will make dresses for certain markets or department stores. For example the Style Bop dress is from the European market. We currently do have the "Nicolette" (the one you have linked from Nordstrom) and the "Essential Scoop Neck dress" in Royal Blue available. 

This is our new blue for the Spring 2012 collection. 






Here are more pictures.
Herve Leger Spring 2012 Runway Show 

I hope that help 

Melody



foxycleopatra said:


> Thanks so much for this info.  I've checked Saks & Nordstrom websites and this dress isn't on either website.....so is it a store-only item then?
> 
> Also, I saw this on Nordstrom.com -- http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-leger-scoop-back-bandage-dress/3204823 -- the color name is specified as "royal blue" but clearly it's a different shade from the royal blue on stylebop.......I wonder if the colors are indeed different or if it's the same color just photographed under diff't lightings?  Personally I really prefer the royal blue shade on stylebop.
> 
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/0/_6503960.jpg


----------



## bebefuzz

foxycleopatra said:


> Thanks so much for this info.  I've checked Saks & Nordstrom websites and this dress isn't on either website.....so is it a store-only item then?
> 
> Also, I saw this on Nordstrom.com -- http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-leger-scoop-back-bandage-dress/3204823 -- the color name is specified as "royal blue" but clearly it's a different shade from the royal blue on stylebop.......I wonder if the colors are indeed different or if it's the same color just photographed under diff't lightings?  Personally I really prefer the royal blue shade on stylebop.
> 
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/0/_6503960.jpg



The Herve Leger Atlanta boutique recently got this dress. It looks awesome on some people, just not me... I thought this photo might help 


My iphone really darkened the color DRASTICALLY, but it is a very bright blue actually....


----------



## vhdos

I need help with skirts.  Does anyone own this style: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/675-NWT-HER...A_WC_Skirts&hash=item3a6bd8b5e5#ht_785wt_1189
How does the sizing run?  Opinions?
I want a dark HL skirt (not too short/slightly above the knee) for the Holiday season.  Anyone have any pictures of skirts that might work for me?  I am an xxs in most HL dresses.  
What about BCBG Power skirts?  How do they compare?  How does the sizing run?
Thanks HL ladies!!!


----------



## BonChance

vhdos said:


> I need help with skirts. Does anyone own this style:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/675-NWT-HER...A_WC_Skirts&hash=item3a6bd8b5e5#ht_785wt_1189
> How does the sizing run? Opinions?
> I want a dark HL skirt (not too short/slightly above the knee) for the Holiday season. Anyone have any pictures of skirts that might work for me? I am an xxs in most HL dresses.
> What about BCBG Power skirts? How do they compare? How does the sizing run?
> Thanks HL ladies!!!


 
I don't know about anyone else, but I actually take a smaller size in the skirts than in the dress.  I wear a small in dresses, but an xs is skirts.  I think this is because I had back surgery though and my back is a little wider from all of the muscle I put on rehabing my back.  I don't have this particular style, but I do have a knee length penicl skirt and it is great, it is so versitile and closet staple.  I highly advise getting one! 

I don't have a power skirt, but I  know bebefuzz has given them good reviews on her blog, hervelegerobsessed.com.


----------



## vhdos

Well, I started doing a little shopping online and ended up purchasing this (on sale/free shipping)
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11768851
I'm thinking that it would be great paired with a loose, sequin/shiny tank & a pair of CL shoes for a Holiday party  I hope it fits - I'm a little worried that it will be too long (I'm only 5'3", so HL is often a bit long on me)


----------



## IFFAH

the 2012 blue.

Recently, I posted some pics of Herve Leger + Hermes @ http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-261.html


----------



## macristina29

random22 said:


> does anybody recognise this dress? I have been searching everywhere for it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



they have this dress at saks fifth avenue in south coast plaza in XS.


----------



## soleilbrun

I don't know where the "report this fake" section of the wardrobe is so I'm posting here.  Can you all help me report this fake before it is too late for these poor souls.  TIA

http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/HERVE-L...2466?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item45fe358002


----------



## liljake

soleilbrun said:


> I don't know where the "report this fake" section of the wardrobe is so I'm posting here.  Can you all help me report this fake before it is too late for these poor souls.  TIA
> 
> http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/HERVE-L...2466?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item45fe358002



interesting that the seller posted photos of the actual dress alongside the fake. thanks to that brilliant marketing move, it's pretty easy to see that it's a fake...


----------



## soleilbrun

liljake said:


> interesting that the seller posted photos of the actual dress alongside the fake. thanks to that brilliant marketing move, it's pretty easy to see that it's a fake...


 
Yeah, a real einstein!  Unfortunately someone bought it


----------



## vhdos

My BCBG Power skirt arrived today and it's a keeper  Here's a pic in case anyone is curious about this particular style:


I wanted to show how high the waist goes and where the bottom hem falls (I'm 5'3").  It's a very snug fit - almost a tiny bit too snug around the bottom hem, but I think it will stretch a little bit.  The waist is a perfect fit and I think that it would look great with a flowy tank tucked in (maybe sequins for New Years Eve) or paired with a fitted tuxedo blazer.  I'd say that it was well worth the price (I think it was around $110).  I paired it with my brand new Christian Louboutin VPs (black with red tips) that just arrived today too  I think that I'm also going to pull the trigger on another HL Essential Scoop Tank dress in blue.  I've been a bit naughty lately


----------



## vhdos

herveleger.com is having a 30% off sale (full price items only).


----------



## alouis88

Omg so my SA at Nordstrom  contacted me with the pieces that will be marked down. He is already pre-saleing!! 

I'm already getting two for myself ...
Contact him at work 323.900.1350
Or shoot him an email he's amazing.
Shopwithanthony@gmail.com
THese are the pics he  sent me


----------



## bebefuzz

All of the Herve Leger boutiques also have 30% off all their retail prices. They really are doing their sales differently from past years...


----------



## hotstar16

The outnet sale is on! Just scored this one at 85% off -  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215163 I've had my eye on it for a while now.
They have a handful of HL's up on clearance.  Just look up Herve Leger and filter by discount... everything 85% is part of their clearance sale.


----------



## bebefuzz

hotstar16 said:


> The outnet sale is on! Just scored this one at 85% off -  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215163 I've had my eye on it for a while now.
> They have a handful of HL's up on clearance.  Just look up Herve Leger and filter by discount... everything 85% is part of their clearance sale.



Yea. That sale went FAST. there were even a few dresses for under $300, but they were all size larges.


----------



## Amaryllix

hotstar16 said:


> The outnet sale is on! Just scored this one at 85% off -  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215163 I've had my eye on it for a while now.
> They have a handful of HL's up on clearance.  Just look up Herve Leger and filter by discount... everything 85% is part of their clearance sale.



That dress is my hands-down favorite in the sale! Congrats!!


----------



## xlovely

http://www.intermixonline.com/product/sale/all+sale/exclusive+catherine+banded+dress.do

This one's not a bad deal, with the automatic extra 40% off sale it comes out to be $419, size Small only.


----------



## schadenfreude13

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216902

I'm new to HL - so I need a quick fit-reference - anyone know about the HL long dresses? I'm dying for this one, but I've got some trunk-junkage and not sure how this will fit across the hips - is there room/elasticity or is it less forgiving?


----------



## vhdos

^Your link only goes to a main page.
As far as the long dresses are concerned, I'm not sure about fit.  I don't care for them because they hang funny and look weird at the bottom.


----------



## vhdos

Did anyone else get anything in the 30% off sale?  I purchased a blue Essential tank dress


----------



## peachyy

Sooo I just got my first herve in the mail, and was super excited to try it on...until I realized that it might be too big?  :cry: It doesn't feel loose, but it wrinkles a liiittle bit when I walk, and there seems to be some stretch left. Or maybe I just don't have the hip-waist ratio to pull off herve?   

I know it's supposed to be worn tight for its magical effect..  What do you think - keep or return?


----------



## misskia

It doesn't look bad to me


----------



## gymangel812

peachyy said:


> Sooo I just got my first herve in the mail, and was super excited to try it on...until I realized that it might be too big?  :cry: It doesn't feel loose, but it wrinkles a liiittle bit when I walk, and there seems to be some stretch left. Or maybe I just don't have the hip-waist ratio to pull off herve?
> 
> I know it's supposed to be worn tight for its magical effect..  What do you think - keep or return?


it looks a bit loose, not giving the "sucking in" effect lol. it doesn't look bad though, it just doesn't look as good as it would if it were tighter. if you paid full price (or close) i would def. return, otherwise it's up to you.


----------



## rnsmelody

peachyy said:


> Sooo I just got my first herve in the mail, and was super excited to try it on...until I realized that it might be too big?  :cry: It doesn't feel loose, but it wrinkles a liiittle bit when I walk, and there seems to be some stretch left. Or maybe I just don't have the hip-waist ratio to pull off herve?
> 
> I know it's supposed to be worn tight for its magical effect..  What do you think - keep or return?



Sorry *peachyy*, I would return the dress. There shouldn't be any loose fabric under the bust line and the waist/hip area area. Also Herve Leger should not wrinkle or ride up when you walk. You will need to size down for a better fit.


----------



## vhdos

peachyy said:


> Sooo I just got my first herve in the mail, and was super excited to try it on...until I realized that it might be too big?  :cry: It doesn't feel loose, but it wrinkles a liiittle bit when I walk, and there seems to be some stretch left. Or maybe I just don't have the hip-waist ratio to pull off herve?
> 
> I know it's supposed to be worn tight for its magical effect..  What do you think - keep or return?



If you are comfortable in the dress, then keep it.  If you feel it's too loose, then return it.  Fit is a very personal thing - some like super-tight, some like more "breathing" room.  It's all about your personal preference.  For what it's worth, I think that the dress looks good, but not fabulous, on you.  I think that perhaps a different style and/or color could look even better though.  Congrats on your first HL though!  Welcome to the "club."


----------



## peachyy

vhdos said:


> If you are comfortable in the dress, then keep it.  If you feel it's too loose, then return it.  Fit is a very personal thing - some like super-tight, some like more "breathing" room.  It's all about your personal preference.  For what it's worth, I think that the dress looks good, but not fabulous, on you.  I think that perhaps a different style and/or color could look even better though.  Congrats on your first HL though!  Welcome to the "club."





rnsmelody said:


> Sorry *peachyy*, I would return the dress. There shouldn't be any loose fabric under the bust line and the waist/hip area area. Also Herve Leger should not wrinkle or ride up when you walk. You will need to size down for a better fit.





gymangel812 said:


> it looks a bit loose, not giving the "sucking in" effect lol. it doesn't look bad though, it just doesn't look as good as it would if it were tighter. if you paid full price (or close) i would def. return, otherwise it's up to you.





misskia said:


> It doesn't look bad to me



Thank you for the honest opinions!  It's my first herve so I want it to be perfect, so I think I will try again, even though I did get this for 60% off.  Back to the search! 

Does anyone know if that particular style ("Halter Mini in Willow Combo," think from 2011 pre-fall(?)) runs true to size for herve?  Trying to figure out whether I should size down to xs for all future dresses.  Also, any suggestions for style for a straigher body shape?  Thanks!


----------



## bebefuzz

peachyy said:


> Thank you for the honest opinions!  It's my first herve so I want it to be perfect, so I think I will try again, even though I did get this for 60% off.  Back to the search!
> 
> Does anyone know if that particular style ("Halter Mini in Willow Combo," think from 2011 pre-fall(?)) runs true to size for herve?  Trying to figure out whether I should size down to xs for all future dresses.  Also, any suggestions for style for a straigher body shape?  Thanks!



"True to size" is becoming SO confusing. While I might feel like 2009 spring is true to size, others who discovered Herve later this year, might feel like that season runs small. The dress that you had runs similar in sizing with the most of the more current dresses. 

Personally, I do think that the dress looks great on you but DEFINITELY too big for the best most flattering fit.  Welcome to the HL group!!!


----------



## liljake

so i finally managed to snag this dress (http://s6.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/56DE19BF.jpg) for the absurdly low price of $280. i got it from forward by revolve. they have a few herves on sale (mostly from the fall 2011 collection). 

PLUS if you are a new customer (as in, you have never purchased from them before -- they do check) then you can order your dress and email customer service and ask for the 30% new customer discount and get an extra 30% off!

so that makes this black dress with gold hardware $682, this dove-colored v-neck $1001, and this runway dress $1001. all of those dresses are available in S, the runway is also in xs, and the v-neck is also in xs and m.


----------



## ayla

^ Love the dress you snagged, wish I had been faster !


----------



## vhdos

^I'm not a fan of hardware on dresses.  Glad to hear you snagged a dress at such a great price!!!  Post pics after it arrives.  I'm curious how that one looks on


----------



## rnsmelody

Ladies! Are you ready for Pre-Spring 2012? It's slowly trickling in the SF store. The colors are amazing!


----------



## vhdos

^Can't wait to see!


----------



## peachyy

bebefuzz said:


> "True to size" is becoming SO confusing. While I might feel like 2009 spring is true to size, others who discovered Herve later this year, might feel like that season runs small. The dress that you had runs similar in sizing with the most of the more current dresses.
> 
> Personally, I do think that the dress looks great on you but DEFINITELY too big for the best most flattering fit.  Welcome to the HL group!!!



Thanks!!  I ended up returning it and luckily found 2 dresses on sale in xs 



liljake said:


> so i finally managed to snag this dress (http://s6.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/56DE19BF.jpg) for the absurdly low price of $280. i got it from forward by revolve. they have a few herves on sale (mostly from the fall 2011 collection).
> 
> PLUS if you are a new customer (as in, you have never purchased from them before -- they do check) then you can order your dress and email customer service and ask for the 30% new customer discount and get an extra 30% off!
> 
> so that makes this black dress with gold hardware $682, this dove-colored v-neck $1001, and this runway dress $1001. all of those dresses are available in S, the runway is also in xs, and the v-neck is also in xs and m.



I got that one too from revolve!! The $280 one.  Due to arrive Monday - can't wait!

Also have a question - do all herves have the beige band at the neckline?  I'm trying to authenticate dresses on ebay..


----------



## bebefuzz

peachyy said:


> Thanks!!  I ended up returning it and luckily found 2 dresses on sale in xs
> 
> 
> 
> I got that one too from revolve!! The $280 one.  Due to arrive Monday - can't wait!
> 
> Also have a question - do all herves have the beige band at the neckline?  I'm trying to authenticate dresses on ebay..



No, not necessarily. It varies from dress to dress. And, sometimes fakes will have the beige band too.


----------



## bitharvest

liljake said:


> so i finally managed to snag this dress (http://s6.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/56DE19BF.jpg) for the absurdly low price of $280. i got it from forward by revolve. they have a few herves on sale (mostly from the fall 2011 collection).
> 
> PLUS if you are a new customer (as in, you have never purchased from them before -- they do check) then you can order your dress and email customer service and ask for the 30% new customer discount and get an extra 30% off!
> 
> so that makes this black dress with gold hardware $682, this dove-colored v-neck $1001, and this runway dress $1001. all of those dresses are available in S, the runway is also in xs, and the v-neck is also in xs and m.


 
very jealous! but congrats on the great buy! i have been trying to get my hands on that dress forever! def post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## vhdos

My next HL is set to arrive tomorrow.  I got the china blue essential scoop tank dress.  I really need to stop buying.  I already have one HL that I haven't even worn yet.  It's just so hard to pass up sale prices....


----------



## vhdos

It's here!  My 9th HL.  It arrived in an adorable HL box.  It's the blue tank dress and the color is just gorgeous.  I think that I will save it for my 40th birthday bash this coming summer.  I should probably hold off on purchasing any more HLs for a while.  I still have a red dress and a black skirt (BCBG Power Skirt) that I haven't worn yet.


----------



## misskia

vhdos said:


> It's here!  My 9th HL.  It arrived in an adorable HL box.  It's the blue tank dress and the color is just gorgeous.  I think that I will save it for my 40th birthday bash this coming summer.  I should probably hold off on purchasing any more HLs for a while.  I still have a red dress and a black skirt (BCBG Power Skirt) that I haven't worn yet.
> View attachment 1529516
> 
> 
> View attachment 1529514
> 
> 
> View attachment 1529515



Very nice!


----------



## vhdos

Thanks misskia


----------



## arnott

vhdos said:


> It's here!  My 9th HL.  It arrived in an adorable HL box.  It's the blue tank dress and the color is just gorgeous.  I think that I will save it for my 40th birthday bash this coming summer.  I should probably hold off on purchasing any more HLs for a while.  I still have a red dress and a black skirt (BCBG Power Skirt) that I haven't worn yet.
> View attachment 1529516
> 
> 
> View attachment 1529514
> 
> 
> View attachment 1529515




Nice!  Any modeling pics?


----------



## vhdos

arnott said:


> Nice!  Any modeling pics?



No modeling pics just yet - I'm cooking for Thanksgiving, so not much time right now.  Maybe I can get to it next week - unless of course I eat too much turkey and can't fit into the darn thing....


----------



## Chanel Belle

You guys had the most amazing bargains for HL!

HL prices in my country are ridiculous - about 10 times the prices of HLs you guys paid during online sales.

Hope we all can share information with each other if we see a 70% sale or thereabouts for HLs online!


----------



## Slavisa

I only have 2 Herves but find that I dont love them. I dont know if I feel too curvy in them or what, but they are not my favourite dresses!


----------



## vhdos

^Why do you buy and/or wear them if you don't love them?  That seems odd to me.  There are plenty of dresses/designers out there and you should buy what you love and what you are comfortable in.


----------



## vhdos

Chanel Belle said:


> You guys had the most amazing bargains for HL!
> 
> HL prices in my country are ridiculous - about 10 times the prices of HLs you guys paid during online sales.
> 
> Hope we all can share information with each other if we see a 70% sale or thereabouts for HLs online!



People post here regularly with sale information  Sorry your HL prices are so high.


----------



## liljake

so i got my dress and wore it over the weekend! i love it!


----------



## ayla

^ You look fantastic in it !


----------



## saban

Slavisa said:


> I only have 2 Herves but find that I dont love them. I dont know if I feel too curvy in them or what, but they are not my favourite dresses!



I think you look great in them but can understand if you feel a curvy in them since they do accentuate curves.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

marina230 said:


> You can send it to me. I love this dress on me. I am 5'10



I am thinking of getting this dress, too! My usual size is 8, sometimes I may be even able to squeeze myself into a 6 in stretchy tops, and I think of a size Small. 

How big does it run, could you tell me? Do you have any problems of getting in and out the dress?


----------



## vhdos

saban said:


> I think you look great in them but can understand if you feel a curvy in them since they do accentuate curves.



I agree - HL is not for everyone and that's fine.  There are lots of fabulous dresses out there


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> so i got my dress and wore it over the weekend! i love it!



Fabulous!


----------



## marina230

BelleZeBoob said:


> I am thinking of getting this dress, too! My usual size is 8, sometimes I may be even able to squeeze myself into a 6 in stretchy tops, and I think of a size Small.
> 
> How big does it run, could you tell me? Do you have any problems of getting in and out the dress?


It does run big. I have size M and I am 36 C-D, 27-28 jeans, 5'10, 140 lbs. I have no trouble getting in or out this dress.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Slavisa said:


> I only have 2 Herves but find that I dont love them. I dont know if I feel too curvy in them or what, but they are not my favourite dresses!



I think you look stunning  Love the second dress!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

liljake said:


> so i got my dress and wore it over the weekend! i love it!



looking hot mama!


----------



## rnsmelody

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! You gals are looking amazing with all your new purchases! I just wanted to share with you what's new in the Pre-Spring 2012 line

This dress is called 'Ginger'


----------



## vhdos

^Can't wait to see more from 2012.  I'm not a fan of that style, but the colors are nice.


----------



## gymangel812

rnsmelody said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ladies! You gals are looking amazing with all your new purchases! I just wanted to share with you what's new in the Pre-Spring 2012 line
> 
> This dress is called 'Ginger'


ooh i think i kinda love it!!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

rnsmelody said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ladies! You gals are looking amazing with all your new purchases! I just wanted to share with you what's new in the Pre-Spring 2012 line
> 
> This dress is called 'Ginger'



i LOVE IT!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think I need that dress in my life. Amazing!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

rnsmelody said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ladies! You gals are looking amazing with all your new purchases! I just wanted to share with you what's new in the Pre-Spring 2012 line
> 
> This dress is called 'Ginger'



How does it fit? TTS?


----------



## rnsmelody

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> How does it fit? TTS?



The dress fits great! It is TTS. I'm in between sizes xs/s. I'm wearing an xs in the picture. This dress is great for ladies who want to accentuate their hips and thighs but it's not really that good if you want to hide. I'm bigger on the bottom so this dress doesn't work out for me. I hope that helps! 

The 'Ginger' has an amazing color combination! The Pre-Spring 2012 line is coming into stores now and we are taking pre-orders for the new collection


----------



## bitharvest

liljake said:


> so i got my dress and wore it over the weekend! i love it!



You look incredible!!!    I need this dress in my life!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Which one of these dresses do you ladies think is nicer?

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2372681/lily-aldridge-caleb-followill-pink-carpet-08/

http://www.fashion-herve-leger.com/...eger-2009-Spring-Fashion-Show-in-New-York.jpg

I'd really like a navy one but can't decide which one I like better!


----------



## Nadin22

lovedresses2010 said:


> Which one of these dresses do you ladies think is nicer?
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2372681/lily-aldridge-caleb-followill-pink-carpet-08/
> 
> http://www.fashion-herve-leger.com/...eger-2009-Spring-Fashion-Show-in-New-York.jpg
> 
> I'd really like a navy one but can't decide which one I like better!



The second dress is very nice but the first dress is WOW ! I would definiteley buy the first one. Are these dresses from SS 2012? I haven't seen these before.


----------



## vhdos

lovedresses2010 said:


> Which one of these dresses do you ladies think is nicer?
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2372681/lily-aldridge-caleb-followill-pink-carpet-08/
> 
> http://www.fashion-herve-leger.com/...eger-2009-Spring-Fashion-Show-in-New-York.jpg
> 
> I'd really like a navy one but can't decide which one I like better!



The second one.  I'm not sure why, but the first one makes me feel like the bottom half of the dress is missing?  It looks a bit odd and incomplete to me.


----------



## vhdos

By the way, the 2012 pics have been on the HL web site for quite some time:
http://www.bcbg.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=12281479&cp=4213680&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt
Very edgy & modern.  Gorgeous colors too

Although this is an epic "fail":
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...479&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
It reminds me of something you'd wear if you were competing in a motocross race:lolots:


----------



## lovedresses2010

Nadin22 said:


> The second dress is very nice but the first dress is WOW ! I would definiteley buy the first one. Are these dresses from SS 2012? I haven't seen these before.


 
Its such a hard decision haha. No actually they are both from the 2008 season! Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## lovedresses2010

vhdos said:


> The second one. I'm not sure why, but the first one makes me feel like the bottom half of the dress is missing? It looks a bit odd and incomplete to me.


 
Yes, the second one is definately more elegant. But then again I'm pretty short as well so the first dress wouldn't look too short on me. Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## BabyPo

http://www.bcbg.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=12404145

There's an up to 60% off sale on the official site on a selection of dresses. Nothing I really want though


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

lovedresses2010 said:


> Which one of these dresses do you ladies think is nicer?
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2372681/lily-aldridge-caleb-followill-pink-carpet-08/
> 
> http://www.fashion-herve-leger.com/...eger-2009-Spring-Fashion-Show-in-New-York.jpg
> 
> I'd really like a navy one but can't decide which one I like better!



Love the first one!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I actually really like the bodysuit!


----------



## vhdos

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I actually really like the bodysuit!



It's actually pants and top (sold separately).  I guess to each their own, but I wouldn't wear this outfit even for Halloween


----------



## bitharvest

Can I ask you ladies your opinion on this dress and if you believe it to be authentic? I hate buying anything on eBay these days because of all the fakes, but I just can't seem to find this one in my size... Your help would be greatly appreciated. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1-590-00-HERVE-LEGER-BANDAGE-HALTER-DRESS-DIE-FOR-XS-/220900054205?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item336eab54bd#ht_6258wt_865


----------



## vhdos

bitharvest said:


> Can I ask you ladies your opinion on this dress and if you believe it to be authentic? I hate buying anything on eBay these days because of all the fakes, but I just can't seem to find this one in my size... Your help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1-590-00-HERVE-LEGER-BANDAGE-HALTER-DRESS-DIE-FOR-XS-/220900054205?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item336eab54bd#ht_6258wt_865



There is a specific thread where you can have this authenticated.  Im no expert, but it looks good to me and that seller has excellent feedback too (selling lots of designer clothing items).


----------



## bitharvest

Thank you for your response, I appreciate it. I actually posted this in the authentication thread last week and haven't heard back. I guess I'm just a little over anxious because I've missed this dress in my size at the boutique and in online sales by just seconds several times! I've even gone as far as checking out at NM with it only to get an email a few days later apologizing that they no longer had it in stock and would be refunding me! :cry:


----------



## bitharvest

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I actually really like the bodysuit!



I like both pieces too- though I have no idea where I would ever wear it them, especially together!


----------



## lovedresses2010

bitharvest said:


> Can I ask you ladies your opinion on this dress and if you believe it to be authentic? I hate buying anything on eBay these days because of all the fakes, but I just can't seem to find this one in my size... Your help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1-590-0..._WC_Dresses&hash=item336eab54bd#ht_6258wt_865


 
Yes I do believe that it is authentic!


----------



## ilu163

There is a black size small HL on sale on forward by revolve, it's $740 marked down from $1850! Use code tulip for for 10% off, bringing the price down to $666!. Such a steal, too bad I'm not crazy about the back.  

here's the link
http://www.forwardforward.com/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Herve+Leger&product=HERV-WD59


----------



## lovedresses2010

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love the first one!


 
Me too! I think I'll have to go with that one!


----------



## eeyore

I had to write something in this thread. I had purchased an Herve Leger dress about two years ago and I didn't have the nerve to wear it, wasn't sure if I'd look good or if I'd feel comfortable showing off my curves so much. I finally wore it this past weekend after two years of it sitting in my closet and I can honestly say I had never gotten more compliments on a dress. If anyone feels hesitant to wear it, please go for it. I cannot believe I waited so long but I took the plunge and I did it. So ladies you all look fabulous in your dresses and I finally get it.


----------



## misskia

rnsmelody said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ladies! You gals are looking amazing with all your new purchases! I just wanted to share with you what's new in the Pre-Spring 2012 line
> 
> This dress is called 'Ginger'



Nice! This is the first HL that I've seen in a while that was like WOW!  Great pic


----------



## chanel*liz

liljake said:


> so i got my dress and wore it over the weekend! i love it!



We are HL twins!! I love this dress!! It's my favorite one to wear!


----------



## vhdos

eeyore said:


> I had to write something in this thread. I had purchased an Herve Leger dress about two years ago and I didn't have the nerve to wear it, wasn't sure if I'd look good or if I'd feel comfortable showing off my curves so much. I finally wore it this past weekend after two years of it sitting in my closet and I can honestly say I had never gotten more compliments on a dress. If anyone feels hesitant to wear it, please go for it. I cannot believe I waited so long but I took the plunge and I did it. So ladies you all look fabulous in your dresses and I finally get it.



It's funny you said this.  I was sort of "afraid" to wear my first HL too.  Not really afraid of my curves (I don't mind showing those off - moderately, of course), but I was more afraid of looking like a show-off.  No one wears HL around here and I was wondering if people (women mostly) would think that it was over-the-top.  Like you, I get tons of compliments when I wear my HLs.  I'm glad you enjoy yours


----------



## liljake

chanel*liz said:


> We are HL twins!! I love this dress!! It's my favorite one to wear!



thanks everyone! i love the way the dress shows off curves -- haha, like all HLs do, of course. i ended up getting another one over the weekend (light pink with the split strap...actually my husband got it for me because he is an enabler) at the las vegas bcbg outlet. some pretty good finds there, esp in xs & s, and they had an additional 30% off for the weekend. most of the stuff is 2010 season, i believe.

i had one more question -- i know this has been discussed before -- how does everyone remove the black tag? the bcbg outlet said they weren't allowed to remove it. i know that cutting the thread results in a hole...i've tried ripping it, like the tag says, and that worked for me once but it also ripped a hole once (thankfully, it just ripped the thread and so it was easily fixable). any other suggestions?


----------



## liljake

bitharvest said:


> Can I ask you ladies your opinion on this dress and if you believe it to be authentic? I hate buying anything on eBay these days because of all the fakes, but I just can't seem to find this one in my size... Your help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-1-590-0..._WC_Dresses&hash=item336eab54bd#ht_6258wt_865



i have this dress, and i believe this is authentic. this dress runs a little small though, because the bands are individually sewn and very stiff.


----------



## rnsmelody

eeyore said:


> I had to write something in this thread. I had purchased an Herve Leger dress about two years ago and I didn't have the nerve to wear it, wasn't sure if I'd look good or if I'd feel comfortable showing off my curves so much. I finally wore it this past weekend after two years of it sitting in my closet and I can honestly say I had never gotten more compliments on a dress. If anyone feels hesitant to wear it, please go for it. I cannot believe I waited so long but I took the plunge and I did it. So ladies you all look fabulous in your dresses and I finally get it.



I love hearing stories like yours! Isn't amazing what a simple little dress can do for you! Thank you for sharing


----------



## rnsmelody

So ladies! I'm not sure if some of you gals know or not. But I want to share with you a very special news! I'm apart of the HL family. My obsession  for this brand has brought my dreams to reality! I am always here to help


----------



## bitharvest

liljake said:


> i have this dress, and i believe this is authentic. this dress runs a little small though, because the bands are individually sewn and very stiff.



Thank you for your input! Now I'm almost glad I didn't find it online in my usual XXS size. I ended up buying it as I feel pretty sure it's authentic with my own research and everyone's input here. Just to be safe I'll compare it to the one that's too big for me that they have in the local boutique. Hopefully it will pan out.

 I'm very excited because I absolutely adore this dress and think that everyone who's posted a picture here has looked fabulous in it!


----------



## lovedresses2010

rnsmelody said:


> So ladies! I'm not sure if some of you gals know or not. But I want to share with you a very special news! I'm apart of the HL family. My obsession  for this brand has brought my dreams to reality! I am always here to help


 
Congratulations! So jealous! haha


----------



## lovedresses2010

bitharvest said:


> Thank you for your input! Now I'm almost glad I didn't find it online in my usual XXS size. I ended up buying it as I feel pretty sure it's authentic with my own research and everyone's input here. Just to be safe I'll compare it to the one that's too big for me that they have in the local boutique. Hopefully it will pan out.
> 
> I'm very excited because I absolutely adore this dress and think that everyone who's posted a picture here has looked fabulous in it!


 
Be sure to post modeling pics once you receive it!


----------



## vhdos

rnsmelody said:


> So ladies! I'm not sure if some of you gals know or not. But I want to share with you a very special news! I'm apart of the HL family. My obsession  for this brand has brought my dreams to reality! I am always here to help



Yes, and she was very helpful with my last HL purchase.  Thanks again!!!!


----------



## uhkiwi

not familiar with HL but this seller has some great prices on dresses (not affiliated) 
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/OohLalalove4fashion


----------



## vhdos

^I wouldn't buy anything from that seller.  At one point, they had a listings for multiples of the same dress, which is a big RED FLAG to me.  Another red flag is that her prices are too low and yet another red flag is that those are stock pictures from other web sites.  Also, when I emailed her for pictures of the actual dresses and pictures of the tags, she replied that she would post pics shortly and told me that the dresses are absolutely authentic and she could prove it with additional pictures.  I waited a couple of days and still nothing.  I emailed her again and said that if she didn't send me additional pics, then I would assume that the dresses are not authentic.  Again, nothing.  I would love others input on the authenticity of those dresses.  I am very diligent about reporting fakes on that site (I have successfully shut down some sellers that were selling multiple fakes.  One seller had about 20 listings and I reported each one.  The only reason why I haven't reported any dresses from that seller, is because I can't actually prove that the dresses are fake when they aren't posting pictures of the actual dresses.  All I can say, is that if they are fakes, they should be completely ashamed of themselves because they claim to be selling them for a charity "in the name of the Lord."


----------



## spenry

uhkiwi said:


> not familiar with HL but this seller has some great prices on dresses (not affiliated)
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/OohLalalove4fashion


 
Are they authentic?


----------



## vhdos

spenry said:


> Are they authentic?



Yes, see my post above yours.  I would like to know too what others opinions are on authenticity.  There's a lot of things that just don't seem right to me.


----------



## bitharvest

vhdos said:


> ^I wouldn't buy anything from that seller. At one point, they had a listings for multiples of the same dress, which is a big RED FLAG to me. Another red flag is that her prices are too low and yet another red flag is that those are stock pictures from other web sites. Also, when I emailed her for pictures of the actual dresses and pictures of the tags, she replied that she would post pics shortly and told me that the dresses are absolutely authentic and she could prove it with additional pictures. I waited a couple of days and still nothing. I emailed her again and said that if she didn't send me additional pics, then I would assume that the dresses are not authentic. Again, nothing. I would love others input on the authenticity of those dresses. I am very diligent about reporting fakes on that site (I have successfully shut down some sellers that were selling multiple fakes. One seller had about 20 listings and I reported each one. The only reason why I haven't reported any dresses from that seller, is because I can't actually prove that the dresses are fake when they aren't posting pictures of the actual dresses. All I can say, is that if they are fakes, they should be completely ashamed of themselves because they claim to be selling them for a charity "in the name of the Lord."


 
i would side with you on this one. i am no expert, but something just doesn't sit right with me about this seller... i'd stay away, far away. there are just too many red flags here. the lack of actual pictures of most of the dresses. the low prices. the discount for spending more. the missing hanger straps on the red dress (i thought all herve's had them, correct me if i'm wrong here). the fact that the picture of the inside label and hanger straps on the black dress is dated 3/14/2011. the price tags that look just a little off, even if i can't put my finger on why...
but above all that, even if they looked 100%, if someone doesn't respond to my requests for additional pictures of an item, or answer additional questions i have about it, then i have to assume that there is a reason, or at the very least i am going to have a bad buying experience. just my opinion, of course...


----------



## hellokitty99

vhdos said:


> Yes, see my post above yours.  I would like to know too what others opinions are on authenticity.  There's a lot of things that just don't seem right to me.



I've contacted that seller about additional pictures too. She said she couldnt take more pictures.


----------



## vhdos

hellokitty99 said:


> I've contacted that seller about additional pictures too. She said she couldnt take more pictures.



Likely story....

That seller also has only 8 feedback and you can't see it because it's from selling on another marketplace.  Yikes.


----------



## hellokitty99

vhdos said:


> Likely story....
> 
> That seller also has only 8 feedback and you can't see it because it's from selling on another marketplace.  Yikes.



Yeah I would avoid.  Those feedbacks don't mean anything if they can't be seen.


----------



## lovedresses2010

spenry said:


> Are they authentic?


 
I would say they are definately not authentic. The tags usually have the color of the dress stated on it (although the pink colorblock one she has listed does - not saying that the pink one is authentic) As well as every dress she has listed are ones that there are replicas of.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi Ladies! I just wanted to let you know that my lovely SA Melody just sent me pictures of some of the new winter markdowns! All the dresses are 40% and they even include the prices before the markdown on the picture. There's a TON of dresses on sale so I will have to make four posts to get them all on here, so please bear with me. If you have trouble viewing the pictures attached check them out on my photobucket album: 

http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd381/acer20052008/HL Sale Dresses/

Also if you have any questions regarding available sizes, sizing of a particular dress, or you just want to snatch up one of these great deals feel free to contact Melody at hervelegerSF.melody@gmail.com! She's really helpful and can give you honest input on how the dress fits specific measurements and body types too!


----------



## dhampir2005

Part 2/4 of the pictures


----------



## dhampir2005

Part 3/4 of the dresses


----------



## dhampir2005

Okay 4/4 last one! For you ladies that love long sleeved styles this one is IT


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks for posting.  I like the green and black one


----------



## Beachgirl827

hey guys! i have a question. Has any one had any of their herve dresses altered? I have a super small waist but a large bust so I typically have to get a Medium instead of a small and I was wondering if any of you have trusted a tailor with your pieces! The dress i'm referring to was 2 grand so im hesitant to take it to get done. thanks! Its this one just for reference 
http://www.hervelegernyc.com/herve-leger-geometric-jacquard-dress-p-956.html


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> ^I wouldn't buy anything from that seller.  At one point, they had a listings for multiples of the same dress, which is a big RED FLAG to me.  Another red flag is that her prices are too low and yet another red flag is that those are stock pictures from other web sites.  Also, when I emailed her for pictures of the actual dresses and pictures of the tags, she replied that she would post pics shortly and told me that the dresses are absolutely authentic and she could prove it with additional pictures.  I waited a couple of days and still nothing.  I emailed her again and said that if she didn't send me additional pics, then I would assume that the dresses are not authentic.  Again, nothing.  I would love others input on the authenticity of those dresses.  I am very diligent about reporting fakes on that site (I have successfully shut down some sellers that were selling multiple fakes.  One seller had about 20 listings and I reported each one.  The only reason why I haven't reported any dresses from that seller, is because I can't actually prove that the dresses are fake when they aren't posting pictures of the actual dresses.  All I can say, is that if they are fakes, they should be completely ashamed of themselves because they claim to be selling them for a charity "in the name of the Lord."



I agree -- there are a lot of things about these listings that don't sit well with me.  For example, the fact that they are all vastly different styles (and different prices), yet they're all selling for right around $320.  Also multiples of the same dress, all styles that have been copied, and some of them have no non-stock photos at all.


----------



## liljake

Beachgirl827 said:


> hey guys! i have a question. Has any one had any of their herve dresses altered? I have a super small waist but a large bust so I typically have to get a Medium instead of a small and I was wondering if any of you have trusted a tailor with your pieces! The dress i'm referring to was 2 grand so im hesitant to take it to get done. thanks! Its this one just for reference
> http://www.hervelegernyc.com/herve-leger-geometric-jacquard-dress-p-956.html



Hmm. I have only had mine shortened. I would be careful about having them taken in though, because (at least for me) these dresses are basically like shapewear and so require some pretty epic stitching.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

dhampir2005 said:


> Okay 4/4 last one! For you ladies that love long sleeved styles this one is IT


 
I am into the long sleeves HL! Do you know whether they ship to Canada?


----------



## lovedresses2010

BelleZeBoob said:


> I am into the long sleeves HL! Do you know whether they ship to Canada?


 
Yes they do ship to Canada. Atleast some stores do for sure. I usually get it shipped from Herve Leger San Francisco. You just have to go through a process of scanning your I.D. and Credit card and sending it to them and then they send you a form you have to sign and scan back to them as well. Shipping is usually around $100 as well but you get it pretty fast.


----------



## lovedresses2010

Beachgirl827 said:


> hey guys! i have a question. Has any one had any of their herve dresses altered? I have a super small waist but a large bust so I typically have to get a Medium instead of a small and I was wondering if any of you have trusted a tailor with your pieces! The dress i'm referring to was 2 grand so im hesitant to take it to get done. thanks! Its this one just for reference
> http://www.hervelegernyc.com/herve-leger-geometric-jacquard-dress-p-956.html


 
I get my Herve Leger's altered all the time! I also have a very tiny waist at 22" and it usually works out fine as long as you trust your seamstress. I was actually thinking of getting that dress before as well but held off because if it were to be taken in then it would also alter the print of the dress. But if you don't have to take it in too much then it should be fine!


----------



## rnsmelody

*Foxycelopatra* the dress you have been waiting for has finally arrived in our store today. *Meet lovely 'Raquel' she is in Ultramarine blue!  doesn't her color look amazing! 









foxycleopatra said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if this ROYAL
> BLUE Cap-Sleeve Bandage Dress is available at any boutiques/stores in the US?  Is this a new color for fall?  TIA.
> 
> stylebop.com/grafic/360/1200x1800/134/134717/134717_01.jpg
> 
> stylebop.com/grafic/looks/015/272x610/015380.jpg


----------



## vhdos

Beachgirl827 said:


> hey guys! i have a question. Has any one had any of their herve dresses altered? I have a super small waist but a large bust so I typically have to get a Medium instead of a small and I was wondering if any of you have trusted a tailor with your pieces! The dress i'm referring to was 2 grand so im hesitant to take it to get done. thanks! Its this one just for reference
> http://www.hervelegernyc.com/herve-leger-geometric-jacquard-dress-p-956.html



Yes, lots of ladies here have had alterations done to their HLs.  Just make sure you find a seamstress that you trust and that does high-quality work.


----------



## vhdos

Bright red HL on sale, size XS:
http://www.forwardforward.com:80/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Herve+Leger&product=HERV-WD67


----------



## lovedresses2010

Ladies, I need your advice. There's this HL dress I want really bad from ebay and it was listed at a buy it now price of $599 with a make an offer option. So I contacted the seller and asked if she would accept my offer of $500. She said that she had a higher offer at the moment but if they didn't make payment the next day she would accept mine. So I contacted her the next day with no response and then again the next couple days with no response again! I went on my friends account and contacted her and she responded right away! So I put in an offer of $545 and she declined. Then she raised her buy it now price to $699. So I just put in an offer of $599 (her previous buy it now price) and she ignored it. I really wanted the dress to wear for my bday but the seller is just really ****ing me off with ignoring me and raising the buy it now price! What do you suggest I do?


----------



## vhdos

lovedresses2010 said:


> Ladies, I need your advice. There's this HL dress I want really bad from ebay and it was listed at a buy it now price of $599 with a make an offer option. So I contacted the seller and asked if she would accept my offer of $500. She said that she had a higher offer at the moment but if they didn't make payment the next day she would accept mine. So I contacted her the next day with no response and then again the next couple days with no response again! I went on my friends account and contacted her and she responded right away! So I put in an offer of $545 and she declined. Then she raised her buy it now price to $699. So I just put in an offer of $599 (her previous buy it now price) and she ignored it. I really wanted the dress to wear for my bday but the seller is just really ****ing me off with ignoring me and raising the buy it now price! What do you suggest I do?



Well, I can certainly appreciate the fact that the seller wants to get the most money from her sale.  She's probably just trying to figure out how much interest the dress will generate before coming to a firm sale price.  She seems to be playing games, which is a little shady, but she's not necessarily doing anything wrong per say.  I don't see anything bad about raising the BIN price if she's getting higher offers on the dress.  The bottom line is that it's her dress and her sale to do with as she sees fit (as long as she's following the rules/guidelines of EBay).  I probably would not continue to deal with her and wait for another opportunity to purchase the dress.


----------



## misskia

lovedresses2010 said:


> Ladies, I need your advice. There's this HL dress I want really bad from ebay and it was listed at a buy it now price of $599 with a make an offer option. So I contacted the seller and asked if she would accept my offer of $500. She said that she had a higher offer at the moment but if they didn't make payment the next day she would accept mine. So I contacted her the next day with no response and then again the next couple days with no response again! I went on my friends account and contacted her and she responded right away! So I put in an offer of $545 and she declined. Then she raised her buy it now price to $699. So I just put in an offer of $599 (her previous buy it now price) and she ignored it. I really wanted the dress to wear for my bday but the seller is just really ****ing me off with ignoring me and raising the buy it now price! What do you suggest I do?



I wouldn't wanna do business with a seller like this. When a seller does not respond, that's usually my sign to RUN the other way. Not saying that a seller has to drop everything to respond but its clear she was on eBay since she changed the price and could've taken a minute to respond to you even if it was just to tell you that she couldn't accept your offer. I know how you feel being that you want the dress badly but it seems like the seller is trying to make you "jump" for the dress. Don't stress, sellers want to sell as badly as you want to buy. I wouldn't contact her again, if the dress is meant for you it will be yours. Best of luck


----------



## hellokitty99

^ agreed.  i wouldnt wanna deal with a seller that's playing games.  i would be concerned with the possibility of her canceling the transaction if she gets a better offer after you buy it.


----------



## lovedresses2010

misskia said:


> I wouldn't wanna do business with a seller like this. When a seller does not respond, that's usually my sign to RUN the other way. Not saying that a seller has to drop everything to respond but its clear she was on eBay since she changed the price and could've taken a minute to respond to you even if it was just to tell you that she couldn't accept your offer. I know how you feel being that you want the dress badly but it seems like the seller is trying to make you "jump" for the dress. Don't stress, sellers want to sell as badly as you want to buy. I wouldn't contact her again, if the dress is meant for you it will be yours. Best of luck


 
Its just so fustrating! Its like she knows how bad I want the dress so she raised the price. I would buy it now but It just made me mad that she did that and I don't want to give her that satisfaction. Or maybe its just me being immature =( Thanks for all the advice everyone!


----------



## hellokitty99

^ it's totally reasonable that you don't want to give her the satisfaction.  what dress is it?  maybe it'll show up again.


----------



## lovedresses2010

hellokitty99 said:


> ^ it's totally reasonable that you don't want to give her the satisfaction. what dress is it? maybe it'll show up again.


 
http://i46.tinypic.com/24meq1e.png Its from the 08 season and I've never ever seen it on ebay before. I was really hoping to wear it for my birthday too =( I just don't want someone else to buy it


----------



## liljake

lovedresses2010 said:


> Its just so fustrating! Its like she knows how bad I want the dress so she raised the price. I would buy it now but It just made me mad that she did that and I don't want to give her that satisfaction. Or maybe its just me being immature =( Thanks for all the advice everyone!



i would be wary of a seller who won't even contact you to tell you she can't accept your offer. on the other hand, you are (perhaps all by yourself) generating more interest in the dress, so you could be raising the price.


----------



## jente

Good morning from snny Cyprus,


Herve leger makes fantastic dresses, and I would really like to buy this red one. What do you girls think?  Is this the real mccoy or not:


Item: LHERVE LEGER
Item #: 280778183944
Seller: camlali 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2807781839...#ht_500wt_1096

many thanks
jente


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> i would be wary of a seller who won't even contact you to tell you she can't accept your offer. on the other hand, you are (perhaps all by yourself) generating more interest in the dress, so you could be raising the price.



Absolutely.  That's why I'm even hesitant to have a dress authenticated here because when you post the dress, you're basically advertising it.  It wouldn't surprise me at all if the fact that you posted it earlier, generated more interest in it.  If the seller is seeing more interest in her dress, then obviously she wants to get the most money for it, which is why she's not making your communication with her a priority.  If I was selling something, and knew that I might get a better offer, I'd probably hold out for more money too.  This is purely financial.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hihi!

You should contact my SA to ask her personally. I'm not sure since I live in the US. Her email is hervelegerSF.melody@gmail.com!



BelleZeBoob said:


> I am into the long sleeves HL! Do you know whether they ship to Canada?


----------



## dhampir2005

What size do you wear?



lovedresses2010 said:


> http://i46.tinypic.com/24meq1e.png Its from the 08 season and I've never ever seen it on ebay before. I was really hoping to wear it for my birthday too =( I just don't want someone else to buy it


----------



## lovedresses2010

dhampir2005 said:


> What size do you wear?


 
Usually xxs but i'll get bigger sizes and get them altered


----------



## hellokitty99

Just want to share that there's a honeysuckle raspberry dress in xxs available at Saks at the Galleria in Houston if anyone is looking for that dress.  I was really surprised to see it there since its from such an older season.  It's the only one they have.  I believe the price is $1350.


----------



## lovedresses2010

hellokitty99 said:


> Just want to share that there's a honeysuckle raspberry dress in xxs available at Saks at the Galleria in Houston if anyone is looking for that dress. I was really surprised to see it there since its from such an older season. It's the only one they have. I believe the price is $1350.


 
OMG...I wish I lived there. I've been looking for that dress forever. My size too =( Its pretty exspensive still for such an old season though.


----------



## hellokitty99

lovedresses2010 said:


> OMG...I wish I lived there. I've been looking for that dress forever. My size too =( Its pretty exspensive still for such an old season though.



yeah too bad it wasn't on sale.  i've been looking for it everywhere too and was so surprised to see it when i wasn't even looking lol, except it's not my size. if you really want it, they might be able to do a charge send if you call the store.


----------



## lovedresses2010

hellokitty99 said:


> yeah too bad it wasn't on sale. i've been looking for it everywhere too and was so surprised to see it when i wasn't even looking lol, except it's not my size. if you really want it, they might be able to do a charge send if you call the store.


 

Maybe it is on sale and they forgot to mark it? I think it regularly retails for around $1500 but if $1350 is their sale price then thats not much of a discount either =( Thanks for the tip!


----------



## hellokitty99

lovedresses2010 said:


> Maybe it is on sale and they forgot to mark it? I think it regularly retails for around $1500 but if $1350 is their sale price then thats not much of a discount either =( Thanks for the tip!



no problem.  i asked the SA and she said that the dress isnt on sale   The weird thing is i thought the retail price was $1590 but the tag on it said $1350.  my guess is perhaps its a return and they retagged it wrong?


----------



## lovedresses2010

hellokitty99 said:


> no problem. i asked the SA and she said that the dress isnt on sale  The weird thing is i thought the retail price was $1590 but the tag on it said $1350. my guess is perhaps its a return and they retagged it wrong?


 
Lol if they did tag it wrong don't tell them =)


----------



## vhdos

I just wanted to share something.  I was in Bebe today looking for some sparkly Holiday tops to go under my women's black fitted tuxedo blazer.  I walked by one of their bandage dresses and it looked a little different than what I've seen in the past.  I picked it up off the rack and much to my surprise, it was heavy!  The bandage material that they are using these days is quite thick - and the craftsmanship didn't look all that bad either.  I didn't try it on (I should have for comparisons sake), but I did end up trying on a black bandage skirt.  I actually preferred it over the BCBG black power skirt that I bought recently.  It was thick and tight, but still had a good amount of stretch, which actually made it much more comfortable than my BCBG skirt.  Not that I'm going to run out and start buying all Bebe instead of HL, but I must say, I was rather impressed with what I saw today and I'm not exactly sure how I feel about that.


----------



## am2022

That's good info.
I'm not much into hl dresses as I don't want anything tight fitting but
I know that dh would love me
In one! Maybe I could start with nene then!!!


----------



## rainbowmermaid

im confuse about my HL size. i am 5'3" , usually wear size US 0 , and 25 in jeans. should i wear xs or xxs? i bought a HL dress months ago in xs, it feels not so tight , does it mean that it's too big on me?


----------



## misskia

rainbowmermaid said:


> im confuse about my HL size. i am 5'3" , usually wear size US 0 , and 25 in jeans. should i wear xs or xxs? i bought a HL dress months ago in xs, it feels not so tight , does it mean that it's too big on me?



Maybe its not too big, just probably not as tight as you would like it. Same thing happens with me and certain XS dresses. Try XXS.


----------



## vhdos

rainbowmermaid said:


> im confuse about my HL size. i am 5'3" , usually wear size US 0 , and 25 in jeans. should i wear xs or xxs? i bought a HL dress months ago in xs, it feels not so tight , does it mean that it's too big on me?



It sounds like we are about the same size. I am petite (5'3", 100lbs), but fairly busty.  I wear a size 0 and a 25 in jeans.  I have several HLs and they are all XXS except for one is an XS (I sized up because the XXS in that particular style squished my bust too much).
How tight you'd like the dress to feel is entirely up to you.  Some women prefer them to be skin-tight, while others like them fitted, but not tight.  I prefer a pretty tight fit because that is the intended purpose of the bandage dress.  If I were you, I'd try an XXS and see how it feels.


----------



## gymangel812

rainbowmermaid said:


> im confuse about my HL size. i am 5'3" , usually wear size US 0 , and 25 in jeans. should i wear xs or xxs? i bought a HL dress months ago in xs, it feels not so tight , does it mean that it's too big on me?


i'm about your size (except a 24 in jeans) and i wear xs. i don't like them too tight (actually i don't think i'd fit an xs either, especially with my larger chest), but they still look fine. it's up to you and how you feel in them.


----------



## lovedresses2010

So I finally purchased this item from a very fustrating Ebay seller http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270860170347&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 And even contacted the seller before to ask how much shipping to Canada was. She told me $24. It even notes in her listing that she's willing to ship out of the USA. So now that I finally purchase it I get a request to cancel the transaction because she does not ship to Canada. Is there anything I can do about this? I was really counting on this dress. If I refuse to cancel the transaction will she have to go through with the purchase?


----------



## soleilbrun

lovedresses2010 said:


> So I finally purchased this item from a very fustrating Ebay seller http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270860170347&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123 And even contacted the seller before to ask how much shipping to Canada was. She told me $24. It even notes in her listing that she's willing to ship out of the USA. So now that I finally purchase it I get a request to cancel the transaction because she does not ship to Canada. Is there anything I can do about this? I was really counting on this dress. If I refuse to cancel the transaction will she have to go through with the purchase?


 
Normally if you refuse to mutually cancel, the seller must sell you the item.  The seller may opt not to sell for any reasons but then you are free to leave feedback: positive, neutral or negative depending on you. You can file a non-performing seller strike against the seller if it is not automatically done. Good luck.


----------



## misskia

Not really. EBay can't force her to send you the dress. However if you decline the cancellation, she will have to pay the eBay fees. You can call eBay and complain but in the end if she doesn't ship the dress there's nothing they can do to make her ship. Sorry this happened to you. That really sucks  ( hugs )


----------



## vhdos

It sucks that she wants to cancel, but there's really nothing you can do.


----------



## lovedresses2010

soleilbrun said:


> Normally if you refuse to mutually cancel, the seller must sell you the item. The seller may opt not to sell for any reasons but then you are free to leave feedback: positive, neutral or negative depending on you. You can file a non-performing seller strike against the seller if it is not automatically done. Good luck.


 


misskia said:


> Not really. EBay can't force her to send you the dress. However if you decline the cancellation, she will have to pay the eBay fees. You can call eBay and complain but in the end if she doesn't ship the dress there's nothing they can do to make her ship. Sorry this happened to you. That really sucks ( hugs )


 


vhdos said:


> It sucks that she wants to cancel, but there's really nothing you can do.


 
Thanks for all the advice. Really appreciate it! I contacted Ebay and they reviewed the transaction and went through my messages with the seller. They saw that the seller had agreed on a price for shipping to Canada and advised me to go through with the transaction if I really wanted to purchase it. They are now keeping a close eye on the transaction and the seller. Hopefully the seller cooperates!


----------



## misskia

Not to put more of a damper on your spirits, but EBay reps don't always give the best advice. Telling you to complete the transaction when the seller is clearly uncooperative doesn't make your chances of getting the dress any greater, all the seller has to do is refund your payment and there's nothing they can do. Hopefully you paid with a credit card in case you have to file a claim but I personally would not have sent my money to her. Just my opinion, still hoping for the best for you!


----------



## hellokitty99

lovedresses2010 said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Really appreciate it! I contacted Ebay and they reviewed the transaction and went through my messages with the seller. They saw that the seller had agreed on a price for shipping to Canada and advised me to go through with the transaction if I really wanted to purchase it. They are now keeping a close eye on the transaction and the seller. Hopefully the seller cooperates!



Is this the same seller who gave you issues with the price earlier?  Is it possible that after you paid, she sold it to someone else who offered her a better price and is just using the shipping as an excuse?  It doesn't make sense to refuse to ship after a price for shipping was agreed upon.  Unfortunately there's no way to make her actually ship it to you, but you can leave negative feedback if you are unhappy with the transaction.  This could warn future buyers about her selling habit.  Like others have mentioned, you can also choose to refuse the cancellation and see what happens.  If you refuse to cancel, she won't get her final value fees back and might reconsider shipping the dress or if she still doesn't, at least there'll be some penalty so that she might not be as likely to do this to someone else in the future.


----------



## lovedresses2010

misskia said:


> Not to put more of a damper on your spirits, but EBay reps don't always give the best advice. Telling you to complete the transaction when the seller is clearly uncooperative doesn't make your chances of getting the dress any greater, all the seller has to do is refund your payment and there's nothing they can do. Hopefully you paid with a credit card in case you have to file a claim but I personally would not have sent my money to her. Just my opinion, still hoping for the best for you!


 


hellokitty99 said:


> Is this the same seller who gave you issues with the price earlier? Is it possible that after you paid, she sold it to someone else who offered her a better price and is just using the shipping as an excuse? It doesn't make sense to refuse to ship after a price for shipping was agreed upon. Unfortunately there's no way to make her actually ship it to you, but you can leave negative feedback if you are unhappy with the transaction. This could warn future buyers about her selling habit. Like others have mentioned, you can also choose to refuse the cancellation and see what happens. If you refuse to cancel, she won't get her final value fees back and might reconsider shipping the dress or if she still doesn't, at least there'll be some penalty so that she might not be as likely to do this to someone else in the future.


 
Yes its the same seller =( I don't know if someone could have offered her a better price because I did choose the buy it now option. Ebay didn't neccessarily say I should pay for it. They said I could and if she refunds it or doesn't ship it she will be penalized. The thing that bugs me the most is that she's been unresponsive since the first time I came here about the problem. I'm just really counting on this dress and I've never seen it on ebay before and doubt it will come up again any time soon =( But I will definately leave appropriate feedback for her!


----------



## vhdos

You're playing with fire with this seller.  She has offered you poor communication and now she's demonstrated that she's not trustworthy.  Why on earth would you risk doing a fairly large business transaction with someon like this?  Also, don't rely too heavily on what eBay reps tell you - they are notorious for telling you what you want to hear.  Protect yourself and let this dress go!


----------



## lovedresses2010

vhdos said:


> You're playing with fire with this seller. She has offered you poor communication and now she's demonstrated that she's not trustworthy. Why on earth would you risk doing a fairly large business transaction with someon like this? Also, don't rely too heavily on what eBay reps tell you - they are notorious for telling you what you want to hear. Protect yourself and let this dress go!


 
I know I probably should but I can't help but think that this will be my only opportunity to purchase this dress =(


----------



## vhdos

^The dress may be few and far between, but I seriously doubt this will be your only opportunity to purchase the dress.
Besides, did you read that sellers negative feedback (not that she has a lot of negative feedback, but it's still important).  This is how she responds to her buyer:
"I am not your personal shopper trash girl!!!!!!!"
I think that it is completely unprofessional with the name-calling - there's NO WAY I would do business with an unprofessional seller like that.

Then she has a buyer that says this:
"SELLER RELISTED THE ITEM.. WHEN I PAID FOR IT.."
Sounds to me like she has a history of not selling after an item has sold.
If you buy from her knowing all of these things, then it's your own fault.  Don't let your love for the dress cloud your good judgement...


----------



## misskia

^^^^
I totally agree!


----------



## Nadin22

lovedresses2010 said:


> I know I probably should but I can't help but think that this will be my only opportunity to purchase this dress =(



I can understand you. The seller is really mean. What happened next? Will she send you the dress?


----------



## lovedresses2010

vhdos said:


> ^The dress may be few and far between, but I seriously doubt this will be your only opportunity to purchase the dress.
> Besides, did you read that sellers negative feedback (not that she has a lot of negative feedback, but it's still important). This is how she responds to her buyer:
> "I am not your personal shopper trash girl!!!!!!!"
> I think that it is completely unprofessional with the name-calling - there's NO WAY I would do business with an unprofessional seller like that.
> 
> Then she has a buyer that says this:
> "SELLER RELISTED THE ITEM.. WHEN I PAID FOR IT.."
> Sounds to me like she has a history of not selling after an item has sold.
> If you buy from her knowing all of these things, then it's your own fault. Don't let your love for the dress cloud your good judgement...


 
You guys are absolutely right. Thank you for talking some sense into me! I think I will just cancel the transaction and leave negative feedback. It would have probably caused me more stress if I would have payed for it. Hopefully another one of these dresses becomes available soon


----------



## lovedresses2010

Nadin22 said:


> I can understand you. The seller is really mean. What happened next? Will she send you the dress?


 
No, I think I will just cancel the transaction and leave negative feedback. Cross my fingers for another one of these dresses to come out for sale =(


----------



## lovedresses2010

OMG! So I agreed to cancel the transaction and I left negative feedback and the seller decided to leave me feedback saying "NONE PAYMENT AVOiD CANADA scammer!!!! Please avoid at all cost" Ridiculous! It was left in the form of positive as well since sellers can't leave negative feedback for buyers. I wonder if Ebay can take that feedback off since they already know about my case with the seller.


----------



## misskia

lovedresses2010 said:


> OMG! So I agreed to cancel the transaction and I left negative feedback and the seller decided to leave me feedback saying "NONE PAYMENT AVOiD CANADA scammer!!!! Please avoid at all cost" Ridiculous! It was left in the form of positive as well since sellers can't leave negative feedback for buyers. I wonder if Ebay can take that feedback off since they already know about my case with the seller.



Call eBay. Leaving "false positives" is not allowed


----------



## hellokitty99

lovedresses2010 said:


> OMG! So I agreed to cancel the transaction and I left negative feedback and the seller decided to leave me feedback saying "NONE PAYMENT AVOiD CANADA scammer!!!! Please avoid at all cost" Ridiculous! It was left in the form of positive as well since sellers can't leave negative feedback for buyers. I wonder if Ebay can take that feedback off since they already know about my case with the seller.



Yes, ebay will take it off since it's a fake positive.  Though they probably won't do anything, definitely warn them of this seller's horrible selling practices.  Its good that you avoided dealing with her any further.  Seems like a nightmare.


----------



## Nadin22

lovedresses2010 said:


> No, I think I will just cancel the transaction and leave negative feedback. Cross my fingers for another one of these dresses to come out for sale =(



Yes, I hope you will find another one soon. Maybe you find one in your size - so you don't need to alter it.  Is there a chance that the dresses from Fall 2008 will be available at theoutnet? In my opinion the most beautiful dresses are from Fall 2008.


----------



## vhdos

lovedresses2010 said:


> OMG! So I agreed to cancel the transaction and I left negative feedback and the seller decided to leave me feedback saying "NONE PAYMENT AVOiD CANADA scammer!!!! Please avoid at all cost" Ridiculous! It was left in the form of positive as well since sellers can't leave negative feedback for buyers. I wonder if Ebay can take that feedback off since they already know about my case with the seller.



EBay may or may not remove it.  I was told that they only remove profanity or racial remarks, but that was several months ago and perhaps things have changed.  It's worth a phone call To EBay.
Although I feel bad for what this seller did to you, I am not at all surprised.  These are the kinds of things that you have to expect when a seller has demonstrated (repeatedly in this case) that she is extremely unprofessional.  Imagine how things could have went if the sale actually went through and something was wrong with the dress?  It really could have been much worse for you.  I'm glad that you cancelled and I hope that EBay removes the feedback comments.


----------



## lovedresses2010

Nadin22 said:


> Yes, I hope you will find another one soon. Maybe you find one in your size - so you don't need to alter it.  Is there a chance that the dresses from Fall 2008 will be available at theoutnet? In my opinion the most beautiful dresses are from Fall 2008.


 
OMG I absolutely agree! The dresses are still beautiful but nothing compares to the Fall 2008 collection. The designs and colors were just amazing!


----------



## lovedresses2010

vhdos said:


> EBay may or may not remove it. I was told that they only remove profanity or racial remarks, but that was several months ago and perhaps things have changed. It's worth a phone call To EBay.
> Although I feel bad for what this seller did to you, I am not at all surprised. These are the kinds of things that you have to expect when a seller has demonstrated (repeatedly in this case) that she is extremely unprofessional. Imagine how things could have went if the sale actually went through and something was wrong with the dress? It really could have been much worse for you. I'm glad that you cancelled and I hope that EBay removes the feedback comments.


 
Thanks again for helping to talk me out of it!


----------



## vhdos

A new dress on Outnet:
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215791


----------



## sgrale

Hi Ladies! 

If you would be so kind to authenticate the following listing I would really appreciate it!  I purchased this dress from Neiman Marcus a few months ago, however the buyer is concerned regarding authenticity since the interior tags are different from previous years/seasons.

Many thanks!

Item: NEW NWT Authentic $1350 Herve Leger Platinum Bandage Dress MEDIUM
Item #: 360414066117
Seller: runwaycity
Link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360414066117


----------



## vhdos

^I don't consider myself an expert by any means, but that dress looks authentic to me.


----------



## lovedresses2010

I was just wondering, if the size is larger, does it mean it will be longer as well?


----------



## vhdos

lovedresses2010 said:


> I was just wondering, if the size is larger, does it mean it will be longer as well?



In general, I would say yes, but it probably depends on the style


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> A new dress on Outnet:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215791



they had this dress on flash sale at the las vegas boutique a few months ago. it runs about a size small because it's runway. assuming you don't hate the color (it looks better if you're dark or very tan), this dress looks absolutely fabulous on. like, just breathtaking. but it is a fairly bright lime green.


----------



## smokinhot

nexisfan said:


> So I found that dress that I've been dying for. It's $600 with BO, but the more I look at my cc statements, the less it looks like I can afford it! :cry: Do you think it's worth putting in a best offer of $450? I don't want to offend the seller, but I also can't go any higher than that.



Did u end up getting the HL??


----------



## smokinhot

liljake said:


> they had this dress on flash sale at the las vegas boutique a few months ago. it runs about a size small because it's runway. assuming you don't hate the color (it looks better if you're dark or very tan), this dress looks absolutely fabulous on. like, just breathtaking. but it is a fairly bright lime green.



Tht's a lovely pc!!!


----------



## Amaryllix

New HL at both the UK and US Outnets!


----------



## hotstar16

^^ Holy Fall 08!!!!!!  Where did they find those dresses?  So thankful they didnt have most of the dresses I wanted in my size.

I bit the bullet and bought the Gisele as I wanted that one for a while, in any color.  It might be a little large, but that looks like a style that could still look OK if it's a little loose fitting.


----------



## nexisfan

AHMAGADDDDDD They had the Ash colorblock dress at the outnet and I've missed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BLAST!!!!!!!!   


Also, hello everyone! Finals are over, I can have internets now.


----------



## nexisfan

smokinhot said:


> Did u end up getting the HL??




Haha, wow, throwback! I had to go back and figure out which dress I was talking about. I think I did. It was the red open-back sweetheart dress, and I got it and wore it for the occasion I wanted to wear it.  I can't believe I did, but I did, and I was happy about it. 


Now I realize I could have had that ash colorblock dress I've been dying for FOREVER and it's sold out.  That's what I get for being in finals and not checking the Outnet. Blerg!


----------



## lovedresses2010

nexisfan said:


> AHMAGADDDDDD They had the Ash colorblock dress at the outnet and I've missed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BLAST!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Also, hello everyone! Finals are over, I can have internets now.


OMG I know how you feel! The dress I was pining for forever was on there and sold out before I got to it as well =( I had my last final today and all I could think about while writing it were the dresses on the outnet


----------



## smokinhot

Not to worry, i'm sure something nice will catch ur interest in the future=)


----------



## vhdos

I've gotten lucky a couple of times on Outnet, but for the most part, I miss the good ones too


----------



## PANda_USC

My first Herve Leger piece from the Spring 2012 collection, ! Super bright..almost fluorescent orange!


----------



## smurfet

You look gorgeous *Panda*!  You have the best HL taste.  I think I might have to drop by my local HL to check out the same dress.  Just got a metallic bronze one from the Outnet today and thought I was done, but there's always room for one more I guess.


----------



## soleilbrun

lovedresses2010 said:


> OMG I know how you feel! The dress I was pining for forever was on there and sold out before I got to it as well =( I had my last final today and all I could think about while writing it were the dresses on the outnet


 
I did not even have final and  missed out on a dress I wanted too!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi everyone,
I need to have a dress authenticated.  Could y'all please have a look-see?  TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/hl authentication/


----------



## soleilbrun

PANda_USC said:


> My first Herve Leger piece from the Spring 2012 collection, ! Super bright..almost fluorescent orange!


 You look fantabulous!  Congrats.


----------



## marinegf

Im really interested in this dress but the seller doesnt have any pictures of the tags. Any opinions on its authenticity. Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320811027678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## dirtyaddiction

PANda_USC said:


> My first Herve Leger piece from the Spring 2012 collection, ! Super bright..almost fluorescent orange!



congrats! its such a great color!


----------



## Nadin22

soleilbrun said:


> Hi everyone,
> I need to have a dress authenticated.  Could y'all please have a look-see?  TIA
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/hl authentication/



I'm no expert - so a second opinion is needed -  but I would say it looks authentic. I have the same purple off shoulder dress from Fall 2008.


----------



## Nadin22

PANda_USC said:


> My first Herve Leger piece from the Spring 2012 collection, ! Super bright..almost fluorescent orange!



You look great!!! Perfect color for Spring and Summer! Congrats


----------



## soleilbrun

Nadin22 said:


> I'm no expert - so a second opinion is needed - but I would say it looks authentic. I have the same purple off shoulder dress from Fall 2008.


 
Thank you for your reply. I am no expert either but I know a few things to look for and they add up on this dress but I'd like peace of mind.


----------



## vhdos

marinegf said:


> Im really interested in this dress but the seller doesnt have any pictures of the tags. Any opinions on its authenticity. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320811027678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



Request detailed pictures of the tags - you really can't authenticate based on the pictures that the seller provided.


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you for your reply. I am no expert either but I know a few things to look for and they add up on this dress but I'd like peace of mind.



Yes, it's a fall 08 and it looks pretty good.  FYI - that style runs small and short.  I returned one from Outnet because it was teeny-tiny (and I'm an xxs).  Gorgeous dress though


----------



## vhdos

Looking good Panda.  Such a gorgeous color on you.  I love such a bright pop of color, but it would look awful on me (fair skin, blonde hair - not a good combo with orange).


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> Yes, it's a fall 08 and it looks pretty good. FYI - that style runs small and short. I returned one from Outnet because it was teeny-tiny (and I'm an xxs). Gorgeous dress though


 

Thank you for your input.  I know about 2008 dresses. Normally I wear xxs or xs (depending on style) but in 2008 I am a small.  I am happy to have found this one as I have re-homed several tooooo small 2008 dresses.


----------



## Stephanie***

Is anyone a LARGE here?


----------



## lovedresses2010

soleilbrun said:


> I did not even have final and missed out on a dress I wanted too!


 
That sucks! =( The purple dress your thinking of purchasing is gorgeous though! You should post up pics of it if you decide to buy it!


----------



## lovedresses2010

WOW! Orange looks great on you! I could never pull of the color cause when I wear it I just look like Halloween =(



PANda_USC said:


> My first Herve Leger piece from the Spring 2012 collection, ! Super bright..almost fluorescent orange!


----------



## lovedresses2010

I would hold off on buying it. The seller sold another exact dress to another buyer abt a month ago as you can see in the feedback as well as the very low selling price is kind of a red flag. I also find it a little sketchy that even though the seller posted photos of the item and it is listed as nwt that the seller did not include the picture of the tags. 



marinegf said:


> Im really interested in this dress but the seller doesnt have any pictures of the tags. Any opinions on its authenticity. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320811027678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## soleilbrun

lovedresses2010 said:


> That sucks! =( The purple dress your thinking of purchasing is gorgeous though! You should post up pics of it if you decide to buy it!


 
It's a done deal! Those were my photos of the dress.  I saw the auction and decided the dress was legit but decided to get other more informed opinions.  I've been on an HL bender and have another one onthe way.  I'll need some more authentication advice again.  Pretty sure it's good though.


----------



## lovedresses2010

soleilbrun said:


> It's a done deal! Those were my photos of the dress. I saw the auction and decided the dress was legit but decided to get other more informed opinions. I've been on an HL bender and have another one onthe way. I'll need some more authentication advice again. Pretty sure it's good though.


 
Oh! Well congrats! You should model them both for us! Lol I've been on a HL bender too except mines just sit in my closet cause I have no where to wear them too haha


----------



## soleilbrun

lovedresses2010 said:


> Oh! Well congrats! You should model them both for us! Lol I've been on a HL bender too except mines just sit in my closet cause I have no where to wear them too haha


 
Me either but any pretext, I'm there! Did you see the video on the outnet for HL?  It gives plenty of ideas to dress down and/or up an HL giving it more uses than we think about. The holidays are upon us and plenty of parties


----------



## vhdos

lovedresses2010 said:


> I would hold off on buying it. The seller sold another exact dress to another buyer abt a month ago as you can see in the feedback as well as the very low selling price is kind of a red flag. I also find it a little sketchy that even though the seller posted photos of the item and it is listed as nwt that the seller did not include the picture of the tags.



I noticed that too.  The feedback showed the same exact dress that sold for less than $200.  The rest of the feedback looked great, but I would definitely be concerned about a dress selling at that price.


----------



## nexisfan

marinegf said:


> Im really interested in this dress but the seller doesnt have any pictures of the tags. Any opinions on its authenticity. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320811027678?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




Just to settle this, that dress is absolutely fake.


----------



## lovedresses2010

I know! There something so magical about Christmas and New Years, its like a time for reinvention and a better year! Lots of parties! I'd atleast be ablel to get use of two dresses out of my closet!



soleilbrun said:


> Me either but any pretext, I'm there! Did you see the video on the outnet for HL? It gives plenty of ideas to dress down and/or up an HL giving it more uses than we think about. The holidays are upon us and plenty of parties


----------



## vhdos

nexisfan said:


> Just to settle this, that dress is absolutely fake.



I'm curious to know how you can tell?  I certainly question authenticity because there are no pics of tags, but that seller has excellent feedback selling lots of high-end designer goods.  It surprises me that they would sneak in a fake.


----------



## PANda_USC

*smurfet*, thank you, ^_^! And there's always room for more HL, :wink nudge enable:

*soleil*, thank you so much!

*dirtyaddiction*, merci dear!

*nadin*, thanks so much! I cant wait until it gets warmer here..and..I get tanner, .

*vhdos*, thank you doll! And ::nods in agreement::, I think I need to get a bit tanner to rock this orange hue appropriately.

*lovedresses*, thank you!! And hey hey, I'm sure you don't look halloween in orange, .


----------



## Divealicious

hi ladies, my first HL skirt just arrived but now I'm unsure of how I will wear it for Christmas. I've been searching for some examples here on the forum and on the internet, but mostly i find simple tank top combinations... it's a little too cold for that here at Christmas time 

Any ideas? It's this skirt: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/21...der&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-lx9O7ECB4ipsn.RX6tZAGg (bought it in the clearance sale, lucky me )


----------



## shockboogie

Divealicious said:
			
		

> hi ladies, my first HL skirt just arrived but now I'm unsure of how I will wear it for Christmas. I've been searching for some examples here on the forum and on the internet, but mostly i find simple tank top combinations... it's a little too cold for that here at Christmas time
> 
> Any ideas? It's this skirt: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/211424?cm_mmc=LinkshareUS-_-Custom-_-Link-_-Builder&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-lx9O7ECB4ipsn.RX6tZAGg (bought it in the clearance sale, lucky me )



I think this would look great with a leather jacket (Rick Owens) or even a blazer on top!


----------



## shockboogie

PANda_USC said:
			
		

> My first Herve Leger piece from the Spring 2012 collection, ! Super bright..almost fluorescent orange!



You look fab, G! I really love the color on you!


----------



## soleilbrun

Divealicious said:


> hi ladies, my first HL skirt just arrived but now I'm unsure of how I will wear it for Christmas. I've been searching for some examples here on the forum and on the internet, but mostly i find simple tank top combinations... it's a little too cold for that here at Christmas time
> 
> Any ideas? It's this skirt: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/21...der&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-lx9O7ECB4ipsn.RX6tZAGg (bought it in the clearance sale, lucky me )


 
To combat against the cold (a little bit), how about a boatneck sweater.  You won't be too cold not too hot at the venue.  I also like the leather jacket suggestion.


----------



## Stephanie***

I bought the Vivien cut out dress!! Does someone else here own it?

Can't wait to get it! MY FIRST!


----------



## smokinhot

nexisfan said:


> Haha, wow, throwback! I had to go back and figure out which dress I was talking about. I think I did. It was the red open-back sweetheart dress, and I got it and wore it for the occasion I wanted to wear it.  I can't believe I did, but I did, and I was happy about it.
> 
> 
> Now I realize I could have had that ash colorblock dress I've been dying for FOREVER and it's sold out.  That's what I get for being in finals and not checking the Outnet. Blerg!



Fingers crossed they will have another sale after Xmas!!!!


----------



## nexisfan

vhdos said:


> I'm curious to know how you can tell?  I certainly question authenticity because there are no pics of tags, but that seller has excellent feedback selling lots of high-end designer goods.  It surprises me that they would sneak in a fake.




That style strapless dress always has 7 larger bands between the skinny bands (even on the xxs!). Most of the fakes only have 6 bands. Even if they had it shortened, the bands are not the right width. Also, the color is off. That's just what I can articulate right now; I knew the second I saw it that it was fake.  It is confusing about her feedback, though. :? Maybe she gets things on close-out from department stores and someone slipped in a fake? The fact that she's sold two of these now, though, makes me think she's just dabbling in both.


----------



## Divealicious

shockboogie said:


> I think this would look great with a leather jacket (Rick Owens) or even a blazer on top!





soleilbrun said:


> To combat against the cold (a little bit), how about a boatneck sweater.  You won't be too cold not too hot at the venue.  I also like the leather jacket suggestion.



thanks for the suggestions so far! i don't own a leather jacket that's nice enough to pair with the skirt i'm afraid... it's on my wishlist. but i'm going to search my closet tonight to see if i can find a nice blazer or black sweater. still unsure if i should go for something loose or fitted... just going to try both styles and see what looks best


----------



## Divealicious

Stephanie*** said:


> I bought the Vivien cut out dress!! Does someone else here own it?
> 
> Can't wait to get it! MY FIRST!



Congrats  I just googled the style, very sexy!


----------



## Nadin22

Stephanie*** said:


> I bought the Vivien cut out dress!! Does someone else here own it?
> 
> Can't wait to get it! MY FIRST!



Congrats!!! I don't have this but I was also thinking about buying it. Marisa Miller looked great in it.


----------



## vhdos

Divealicious said:


> hi ladies, my first HL skirt just arrived but now I'm unsure of how I will wear it for Christmas. I've been searching for some examples here on the forum and on the internet, but mostly i find simple tank top combinations... it's a little too cold for that here at Christmas time
> 
> Any ideas? It's this skirt: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/21...der&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-lx9O7ECB4ipsn.RX6tZAGg (bought it in the clearance sale, lucky me )



How about a tank and a feminine, fitted black women's tuxedo jacket?


----------



## vhdos

nexisfan said:


> That style strapless dress always has 7 larger bands between the skinny bands (even on the xxs!). Most of the fakes only have 6 bands. Even if they had it shortened, the bands are not the right width. Also, the color is off. That's just what I can articulate right now; I knew the second I saw it that it was fake.  It is confusing about her feedback, though. :? Maybe she gets things on close-out from department stores and someone slipped in a fake? The fact that she's sold two of these now, though, makes me think she's just dabbling in both.



I'm not 100% sure that she has sold two of them - if you click on the link it says that the item has been relisted - not exactly sure how that works, but it seemed odd.  Maybe for some reason the sale didn't go through?  Anyways, I agree that the dress looks "off" but it's just strange that she has such excellent feedback (selling authentic HL, Chanel, CL, LV, etc.).


----------



## Stephanie***

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats!!! I don't have this but I was also thinking about buying it. Marisa Miller looked great in it.





Divealicious said:


> Congrats  I just googled the style, very sexy!



I'm really excited!! But I'm not sure if it will fit... Well I'm NOT SKINNY! I'm the curvy type.... Omg.... this is going to be interesting how it will look like on me... seriously!


----------



## lovedresses2010

I own the Vivien cut out dress and trust me its super sexy! You'll love it!



Stephanie*** said:


> I bought the Vivien cut out dress!! Does someone else here own it?
> 
> Can't wait to get it! MY FIRST!


----------



## Stephanie***

lovedresses2010 said:


> I own the Vivien cut out dress and trust me its super sexy! You'll love it!



Well but I'm not skinny... could look horrible as well on me.

hmm... do you have a modeling pic? I havent seen one yet? couldnt find one except that on NAP


----------



## lovedresses2010

Stephanie*** said:


> Well but I'm not skinny... could look horrible as well on me.
> 
> hmm... do you have a modeling pic? I havent seen one yet? couldnt find one except that on NAP


 
Unfortunately not right now. The dress is at my bf's house. Maybe when I get a chance =)


----------



## Divealicious

Stephanie*** said:


> Well but I'm not skinny... could look horrible as well on me.
> 
> hmm... do you have a modeling pic? I havent seen one yet? couldnt find one except that on NAP



Don't worry, I'm not skinny either and I think it can still me flattering and SEXY


----------



## summerxoxo

I love love HL! I have got 4 dress and 2 skirts now, the collection is still growing


----------



## soleilbrun

Stephanie,
I don't think it is necessary to be skinny to wear HL.  These dresses do wonders to flatter all figures.  I am positive you are going to look great!  Unfortunately, I am sure , you'll be ruined for other dresses. You're well on your way to being an HL addict! Welcome. Maybe look at old photos of Jennifer Hudson (?).  I think she wore HL's a few times and looked fantastic.  I can't wait to see your modeling pic when you get your dress.


----------



## FreshLilies

Hello ladies!
Looking to purchase my first HL  My measurements are 35, 25, 36. Would you recommend a S or XS?
Thank you!


----------



## shockboogie

FreshLilies said:
			
		

> Hello ladies!
> Looking to purchase my first HL  My measurements are 35, 25, 36. Would you recommend a S or XS?
> Thank you!



I think you would fit great in an XS or depending on the style and season, even an XXS. We have very close measurements and I fit in XS and XXS


----------



## vhdos

^Probably an XS.  I am a 34C/24/34 and wear an XXS.


----------



## FreshLilies

shockboogie said:


> I think you would fit great in an XS or depending on the style and season, even an XXS. We have very close measurements and I fit in XS and XXS





vhdos said:


> ^Probably an XS.  I am a 34C/24/34 and wear an XXS.



Thank you so much ladies!


----------



## joann

If you're near San Diego, Carlsbad BCBG Outlet has an additional 50% off sale dresses. Selection is just 1 rack of HL dresses and skirts, but I scored a black vneck mini for $312.50 ... 75% off retail!


----------



## lovedresses2010

What do you guys think of this dress? Has anyone tried it on or a similar one that has the basket weave on the side?


----------



## vhdos

^I don't care for it, but the color is pretty.


----------



## smurfet

lovedresses2010 said:


> What do you guys think of this dress? Has anyone tried it on or a similar one that has the basket weave on the side?


 
I have.  The ribbon weave on the sides were not flattering on me.  They were tight weaves (i.e. the weaves were not very stretched out, at least not on me); so they were a bit bulky/ busy for my taste.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like that dress! I wish I could see it on a real person not a mannequin though. I can see how the fit could be awkward.


----------



## lovedresses2010

vhdos said:


> ^I don't care for it, but the color is pretty.


 


smurfet said:


> I have. The ribbon weave on the sides were not flattering on me. They were tight weaves (i.e. the weaves were not very stretched out, at least not on me); so they were a bit bulky/ busy for my taste.


 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I like that dress! I wish I could see it on a real person not a mannequin though. I can see how the fit could be awkward.


 
Ya it really sucks cause I'm in Canada and our only department store that carries Herve Leger only carries at most 5 styles so I can't try the dresses I want on before I buy online or by phone. I found this picture of the dress on though but I wish I found more with different angles


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello ladies,
Another dress arrived to me and I think I may have a fake on my hands I say this because of certain points: no hanger straps, no made in china tag, care tag placed in armpit, color of HL tag slightly lighter than my others I know to be authentic.  Could you ladies take a look and give me your opinion.  If you'd like other photos, I can take them for you. TIA

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/red HL/

note: I don't understand all the control numbers on the tags but the HLT65113 on the tag matches the paper tags. Does this aid in authenticity or lack thereof, IDK.


----------



## soleilbrun

I just went to herverlegerobsessed.com and in the tag thread all the fake ones shown have HLT65113. Arrggggg! Someone please chime in so I can have something in hand when I ask for a full refund.  Thanks.


----------



## lovedresses2010

soleilbrun said:


> I just went to herverlegerobsessed.com and in the tag thread all the fake ones shown have HLT65113. Arrggggg! Someone please chime in so I can have something in hand when I ask for a full refund. Thanks.


 
Where did you purchase it from? Just let them know that it is counterfeit and whether they willingly refund you or not I'm sure if you were to open a paypal dispute that it would be in your favor.


----------



## lovedresses2010

Just an update of the previous seller akonayahav  I was trying to buy a Herve Leger dress from on Ebay, after I left them negative feedback they then decided to buy one of my items and then opened a claim on me saying that my item is not authentic. Then she left me negative feedback saying that my item is not authentic. And all my items I sell are 100% authentic and I know for a fact she is only doing this because of the feedback I left her. And now I have another winning bidder on one of my other items and the only feedback they have is from akonayahav . And my guess is that it is the same person just under a different username to try to make more trouble for me. I'm so fustrated! I just needed to vent!


----------



## soleilbrun

lovedresses2010 said:


> Just an update of the previous seller akonayahav I was trying to buy a Herve Leger dress from on Ebay, after I left them negative feedback they then decided to buy one of my items and then opened a claim on me saying that my item is not authentic. Then she left me negative feedback saying that my item is not authentic. And all my items I sell are 100% authentic and I know for a fact she is only doing this because of the feedback I left her. And now I have another winning bidder on one of my other items and the only feedback they have is from akonayahav . And my guess is that it is the same person just under a different username to try to make more trouble for me. I'm so fustrated! I just needed to vent!


 
You need to put them on your blocked bidders list.  If you have issues with sellers it's a good idea to put them on my list right away to avoid retaliation. Good luck.  Contact ebay, they may remove it since it is clear retaliation.


----------



## soleilbrun

lovedresses2010 said:


> Where did you purchase it from? Just let them know that it is counterfeit and whether they willingly refund you or not I'm sure if you were to open a paypal dispute that it would be in your favor.


 
I bought it off the bay but I want to be sure it is fake before crying wolf.  Please chime in everyone. TIA


----------



## bebefuzz

soleilbrun said:


> I bought it off the bay but I want to be sure it is fake before crying wolf.  Please chime in everyone. TIA



Hi girl! 

This may not be a fake. Counterfeitors modeled off of this dress so hlt65113 is common amongst fakes, but it is actually the style number of the cap sleeve essential retailing $850. Now, could you take a pic with the barcode, or tell me the number after hlt65113-... There should be like 3 letters/numbers. This should match to the color.

Since this was one of the dresses that counterfeitors modeled after you have to be extra careful.

Also, is the carelabel stitched down only at the two corners? If so, that is a good sign..

I will have to take another look at it later as I only have my cell right now...


----------



## bebefuzz

Soleilbrun, 

Checked it on my laptop. I believe this is good.


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> Hi girl!
> 
> This may not be a fake. Counterfeitors modeled off of this dress so hlt65113 is common amongst fakes, but it is actually the style number of the cap sleeve essential retailing $850. Now, could you take a pic with the barcode, or tell me the number after hlt65113-... There should be like 3 letters/numbers. This should match to the color.
> 
> Since this was one of the dresses that counterfeitors modeled after you have to be extra careful.
> 
> Also, is the carelabel stitched down only at the two corners? If so, that is a good sign..
> 
> I will have to take another look at it later as I only have my cell right now...


 
Boy am I glad to hear from you!  I looked at the tags, there is no barcode tag like on one of my others but the tag ID#BH188GM. The only barcode associated with the dress is on the sales tag. The HL tag is tacked down in four corners while the care label in the two upper corners.  
Thank you


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> Soleilbrun,
> 
> Checked it on my laptop. I believe this is good.


 
I sure am late to the party! Thank you for your help. I did not get much sleep thinking about the impending battle.  I guess I can try it on now .  I have one more coming that I will need a second opinion on and then I'm through with auto-authentification.  I am still an apprentice I see.


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> You need to put them on your blocked bidders list.  If you have issues with sellers it's a good idea to put them on my list right away to avoid retaliation. Good luck.  Contact ebay, they may remove it since it is clear retaliation.



Ebay policy does not remove feedback unless it has profanity or racism in it.  
I sold a brand new with tags HL dress, the buyer wore it, and then filed a claim against me that it was "defective" in some way (she wasn't even specific about the defect).  She of course, won and I was forced to accept her worn return (with tags removed) and give her a full refund.  She left me horrible feedback (saying that I was dishonest and trying to scam her) and I called EBay and they said that they only remove feedback that contains profanity or racist remarks.


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> I sure am late to the party! Thank you for your help. I did not get much sleep thinking about the impending battle.  I guess I can try it on now .  I have one more coming that I will need a second opinion on and then I'm through with auto-authentification.  I am still an apprentice I see.



Are you buying form reputable sellers?  If you are buying from sellers that you trust, then you shouldn't have to worry so much about authenticity.  Glad that they have worked out so far.


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> Ebay policy does not remove feedback unless it has profanity or racism in it.
> I sold a brand new with tags HL dress, the buyer wore it, and then filed a claim against me that it was "defective" in some way (she wasn't even specific about the defect). She of course, won and I was forced to accept her worn return (with tags removed) and give her a full refund. She left me horrible feedback (saying that I was dishonest and trying to scam her) and I called EBay and they said that they only remove feedback that contains profanity or racist remarks.


 
I remember that horror story.  Sorry you had to deal with that crazy buyer and keep the battle scar that goes with it.  In any case, I would buy any and all HLs from you!


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks and yes, it definitely left me scarred.  I love EBay, but it can be a pretty unfair place sometimes (especially to sellers).


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does any of our ladies here know where this gorgeous RED HL dress is available for purchase?


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> Are you buying form reputable sellers? If you are buying from sellers that you trust, then you shouldn't have to worry so much about authenticity. Glad that they have worked out so far.


 
The last 3 dresses have been from independent sellers on the bay.  They looked good in the listings but I prefer to verify upon reception.  They have been bargain basement deals which is why I hyper cautious. Normally I buy from sellers I know but these I could not resist but I see the stress outweighs the gratification of a great deal.  Well there is one more on the way and then I;ll be out of everyones hair for authentification (for a while ). I'll be here to enable everyone else!


----------



## lovedresses2010

vhdos said:


> Ebay policy does not remove feedback unless it has profanity or racism in it.
> I sold a brand new with tags HL dress, the buyer wore it, and then filed a claim against me that it was "defective" in some way (she wasn't even specific about the defect). She of course, won and I was forced to accept her worn return (with tags removed) and give her a full refund. She left me horrible feedback (saying that I was dishonest and trying to scam her) and I called EBay and they said that they only remove feedback that contains profanity or racist remarks.


 
They actually did remove the feedback for me because they said feedback retaliation is not allowed either. She's just seriously so immature and I'm pretty sure its her under a different username that bid on my item again. I'm sorry to hear that happened to you. Some ebay members are just so sketchy! Its just so stressful and such a headache sometimes especially when you know that you've done nothing wrong =(


----------



## lovedresses2010

soleilbrun said:


> You need to put them on your blocked bidders list. If you have issues with sellers it's a good idea to put them on my list right away to avoid retaliation. Good luck. Contact ebay, they may remove it since it is clear retaliation.


 
Yes ebay did remove the feedback. I did put them on my block bidders list! I'm pretty sure they used another account they had and bid on another one of my auctions. Yay! Happy that your dress is authentic though!


----------



## Stephanie***

so here it is my first HL dress.

NAY or YAY?


----------



## misskia

Stephanie*** said:


> so here it is my first HL dress.
> 
> NAY or YAY?



Yay! The cutouts make it extra sexy


----------



## lovedresses2010

Stephanie*** said:


> so here it is my first HL dress.
> 
> NAY or YAY?


 
Definate yay! You look awesome!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yayayay!


----------



## Divealicious

Yay!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Hi ladies,
I was thinking about purchase my first HL dress, 
I want this dress : http://http://www.ebay.es/itm/180779234016?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_2008wt_922

But I am not sure about if it is fake, what do you think girls?


----------



## Divealicious

Extra 40% off on some HL dresses on the Outnet!


----------



## soleilbrun

lovedresses2010 said:


> Yes ebay did remove the feedback. I did put them on my block bidders list! I'm pretty sure they used another account they had and bid on another one of my auctions. Yay! Happy that your dress is authentic though!


 
I am happy to hear that ebay did the right thing and removed the feedback.  Put the other bidder on your list too.  If it's not too late, end the auction they are bidding on to prevent them from leaving feedback.  I am glad the dress turned out fine.  I have one more, cross your fingers for me.


----------



## Stephanie***

misskia said:


> Yay! The cutouts make it extra sexy





lovedresses2010 said:


> Definate yay! You look awesome!





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yayayay!





Divealicious said:


> Yay!!



Thank you!!! :shame:


----------



## vhdos

Stephanie*** said:


> Thank you!!! :shame:



Sorry, but it's a nay for me (simply becasue I don't care for that particular style).  What's more important though is how_ you_ feel in the dress.  If you like it and feel good, then that's all that matters


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> I am happy to hear that ebay did the right thing and removed the feedback.  Put the other bidder on your list too.  If it's not too late, end the auction they are bidding on to prevent them from leaving feedback.  I am glad the dress turned out fine.  I have one more, cross your fingers for me.



I am really happy that they removed the feedback too.  That's awesome!  *Crossing fingers* that your final dress turns out good too


----------



## Stephanie***

vhdos said:


> Sorry, but it's a nay for me (simply becasue I don't care for that particular style).  What's more important though is how_ you_ feel in the dress.  If you like it and feel good, then that's all that matters



And why?


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Stephanie*** said:


> so here it is my first HL dress.
> 
> NAY or YAY?



You look sexy hun! Will definitely stand out at the Christmas or New Year party


----------



## vhdos

Stephanie*** said:


> And why?



It's nothing personal - as I mentioned before, I just don't care for the style of that particular dress.   How do you like it?  If you like it, then that's all that matters


----------



## arnott

Divealicious said:


> Extra 40% off on some HL dresses on the Outnet!



Thanks!  It looks like only dresses over $1000 are an extra 40% off.


----------



## arnott

Stephanie*** said:


> so here it is my first HL dress.
> 
> NAY or YAY?



Yay!  So what size did you end up getting?


----------



## lovedresses2010

soleilbrun said:


> I am happy to hear that ebay did the right thing and removed the feedback. Put the other bidder on your list too. If it's not too late, end the auction they are bidding on to prevent them from leaving feedback. I am glad the dress turned out fine. I have one more, cross your fingers for me.


 


vhdos said:


> I am really happy that they removed the feedback too. That's awesome! *Crossing fingers* that your final dress turns out good too


 
Unfortunately the other bidder has already won the item. They came in and bid at the very last minute. They haven't made payment yet but I don't know how to go about this situation. I'm pretty sure its the same person under a dif username. The seller I tried to buy the Herve Leger dress from ended up buying one of my items and paid so I had to send it to her and then she filed a case saying its not authentic (which is a lie because all my items are 100% authentic) and now I have to refund her the money. Knowing how immature she is she'll probably ruined my item and then sent it back...I don't want to go though this again =( HATE Ebay right now. Can't wait to see pics of your next dress! Thanks ladies!


----------



## kitty89

Hello ladies - I'm a newbie around here, but suffering from such HL frustration that I just have to vent for a minute! 

I have been greedily watching a royal blue novelty essentials dress, and was so excited when it went on sale in my size this morning, at a price I could actually justify (I am supposed to be saving money right now!)....I got as far as the checkout before shopbop broke the bad news: an extra $350 in customs/tax! So much for my "bargain" - I had to resist and the dress is now sold out.

I am so disappointed! The most I've previously paid in customs fees was $200, at that was on a much more expensive item, so I really wasn't expecting something so steep. Stupid taxes!!! I guess I won't be expanding my collection today after all.


----------



## Divealicious

arnott said:


> Thanks!  It looks like only dresses over $1000 are an extra 40% off.



Yeah I know, it's not in my budget, but still... nice discount!


----------



## nexisfan

lovedresses2010 said:


> Unfortunately the other bidder has already won the item. They came in and bid at the very last minute. They haven't made payment yet but I don't know how to go about this situation. I'm pretty sure its the same person under a dif username. The seller I tried to buy the Herve Leger dress from ended up buying one of my items and paid so I had to send it to her and then she filed a case saying its not authentic (which is a lie because all my items are 100% authentic) and now I have to refund her the money. Knowing how immature she is she'll probably ruined my item and then sent it back...I don't want to go though this again =( HATE Ebay right now. Can't wait to see pics of your next dress! Thanks ladies!




Oh my. That would seriously suck. I would contact ebay about this - via phone, as soon as you can. 

I know you're not supposed to have different ebay names, but I strongly suggest breaking the rules and using different accounts for buying and selling. Not that that helps at this point. What a crazy bia!


----------



## lovedresses2010

nexisfan said:


> Oh my. That would seriously suck. I would contact ebay about this - via phone, as soon as you can.
> 
> I know you're not supposed to have different ebay names, but I strongly suggest breaking the rules and using different accounts for buying and selling. Not that that helps at this point. What a crazy bia!


 
Thanks for the advice! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!


----------



## Stephanie***

arnott said:


> Yay!  So what size did you end up getting?



It's large :shame:


----------



## arnott

Stephanie*** said:


> It's large :shame:



Cool, it's nice to see another size L looking fabulous.  Seems like most people here are XS or XXS.   I'm going to be ordering large also when I get my first HL!    So do you think L is true to size to a size 10?


----------



## Stephanie***

arnott said:


> Cool, it's nice to see another size L looking fabulous.  Seems like most people here are XS or XXS.   I'm going to be ordering large also when I get my first HL!    So do you think L is true to size to a size 10?



Well I have a weird body shape. my body type is kinda like a pear.I'm not an expert. check the attached pic!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Ladies, please help,
I would need to know if this dress is fake or auth, can anyone check it?

http://www.ebay.es/itm/180779234016?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1990wt_928


----------



## Stephanie***

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Ladies, please help,
> I would need to know if this dress is fake or auth, can anyone check it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.es/itm/180779234016?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_1990wt_928



I'd ask for pics from the actual dress the seller is selling... there are just stock pics. and the one with the tags is just not enough to judge if its authentic or fake. try this website:
http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/

post the link in the shoutbox/chatbox on the left (scrolling down a bit) and wait for an answer 

Though more pics are needed


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Stephanie*** said:


> I'd ask for pics from the actual dress the seller is selling... there are just stock pics. and the one with the tags is just not enough to judge if its authentic or fake. try this website:
> http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/
> 
> post the link in the shoutbox/chatbox on the left (scrolling down a bit) and wait for an answer
> 
> Though more pics are needed



Thank you! This website is so helpfull


----------



## Divealicious

Divealicious said:


> thanks for the suggestions so far! i don't own a leather jacket that's nice enough to pair with the skirt i'm afraid... it's on my wishlist. but i'm going to search my closet tonight to see if i can find a nice blazer or black sweater. still unsure if i should go for something loose or fitted... just going to try both styles and see what looks best



Ended up pairing the HL skirt up with a black corset top and red blazer 






P.S. as you can see, I'm also not a size small  great that HL is something that is flattering in different sizes!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ You look amazing!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Divealicious said:


> Ended up pairing the HL skirt up with a black corset top and red blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. as you can see, I'm also not a size small  great that HL is something that is flattering in different sizes!



Love how you look!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Finally I ended up getting a geometrical HL dress! Yaay! I'm soo happy!! Can't wait to get them on my hands!


----------



## Divealicious

thanks.... 



CRISPEDROSA said:


> Finally I ended up getting a geometrical HL dress! Yaay! I'm soo happy!! Can't wait to get them on my hands!



don't forget to share some pics!


----------



## Divealicious

arnott said:


> Cool, it's nice to see another size L looking fabulous.  Seems like most people here are XS or XXS.   I'm going to be ordering large also when I get my first HL!    So do you think L is true to size to a size 10?



the skirt I bought is also a size L, i normally wear UK 10 or 12 depending on the style (am curvy around the hips, but small waist)


----------



## Nadin22

Divealicious said:


> Ended up pairing the HL skirt up with a black corset top and red blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. as you can see, I'm also not a size small  great that HL is something that is flattering in different sizes!



You look great!!!


----------



## vhdos

Divealicious said:


> Ended up pairing the HL skirt up with a black corset top and red blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. as you can see, I'm also not a size small  great that HL is something that is flattering in different sizes!



Love it with the red blazer.  You look lovely


----------



## soleilbrun

Divealicious said:


> Ended up pairing the HL skirt up with a black corset top and red blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. as you can see, I'm also not a size small  great that HL is something that is flattering in different sizes!


 
You look great!  Love the pop of red.


----------



## soleilbrun

Ok everyone,

The last one has arrived and I need your input: authentic or not? After this I hope to be here only as an enabler/cheerleader!  TIA 

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/HL dress p/


----------



## Divealicious

Nadin22 said:


> You look great!!!





vhdos said:


> Love it with the red blazer.  You look lovely





soleilbrun said:


> You look great!  Love the pop of red.



Thanks, thanks, thanks


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> Ok everyone,
> 
> The last one has arrived and I need your input: authentic or not? After this I hope to be here only as an enabler/cheerleader!  TIA
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/HL dress p/



It looks okay to me, but I don't claim to be an expert


----------



## Stephanie***

You look great!!!!  The skirt looks amazing on you!



Divealicious said:


> Ended up pairing the HL skirt up with a black corset top and red blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. as you can see, I'm also not a size small  great that HL is something that is flattering in different sizes!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Need your opinion ladies,
What do you think about this? 
http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270878229741
It looks auth to me but I am not an expert, I tried on hervelegerobesessed.com but she answered me that she won't check any dress anymore.... :S


----------



## nexisfan

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Need your opinion ladies,
> What do you think about this?
> http://cgi.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270878229741
> It looks auth to me but I am not an expert, I tried on hervelegerobesessed.com but she answered me that she won't check any dress anymore.... :S




I think you're good there.


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> It looks okay to me, but I don't claim to be an expert


 
Thank you. I am done now except for the occasional exceptions


----------



## lovedresses2010

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you. I am done now except for the occasional exceptions


 
Its such an addiction isn't it! Our poor bank accounts =( haha


----------



## liljake

nexisfan said:


> I think you're good there.



i think you're good too...i see an outnet tag -- ask for a screenshot of the receipt (online) and a photo of the actual receipt.


----------



## LVoepink

Divealicious said:


> Ended up pairing the HL skirt up with a black corset top and red blazer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. as you can see, I'm also not a size small  great that HL is something that is flattering in different sizes!


 I love this outfit!!


----------



## vhdos

Size S on sale:
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11697183&cp=3615756&parentPage=family


----------



## liljake

wasn't someone looking for this dress? it's on the outnet for 845 (xs, s)
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/219749


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, I believe it was lovedresses2010.  I sent her a PM - good memory liljake


----------



## lovedresses2010

liljake said:


> wasn't someone looking for this dress? it's on the outnet for 845 (xs, s)
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/219749


 


vhdos said:


> ^Yes, I believe it was lovedresses2010. I sent her a PM - good memory liljake


 
Thanks for remembering and letting me know guys!


----------



## lovedresses2010

I actually just purchased that dress from another tpf member. Just received it. Here's some pics. Don't mind the dirty mirror, its my sisters washroom and she gets pretty agressive when she brushes her teeth haha. My chest is pretty flat haha and I've also gained a little weight from all the holiday eating as well =(

http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j338/lovedresses2010/?action=view&current=hervelegerrosette4.jpg

http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums...10/?action=view&current=hervelegerrosette.jpg


----------



## nexisfan

lovedresses2010 said:


> I actually just purchased that dress from another tpf member. Just received it. Here's some pics. Don't mind the dirty mirror, its my sisters washroom and she gets pretty agressive when she brushes her teeth haha. My chest is pretty flat haha and I've also gained a little weight from all the holiday eating as well =(
> 
> http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j338/lovedresses2010/?action=view&current=hervelegerrosette4.jpg
> 
> http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j338/lovedresses2010/?action=view&current=hervelegerrosette4.jpg#!oZZ2QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs1080.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fj338%2Flovedresses2010%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3Dhervelegerrosette.jpg




Oh wow, that looks amazing! If you've gained weight, I can't tell! You look perfect! What a unique and awesome dress. Congrats!


----------



## Divealicious

lovedresses2010 said:


> I actually just purchased that dress from another tpf member. Just received it. Here's some pics. Don't mind the dirty mirror, its my sisters washroom and she gets pretty agressive when she brushes her teeth haha. My chest is pretty flat haha and I've also gained a little weight from all the holiday eating as well =(
> 
> http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j338/lovedresses2010/?action=view&current=hervelegerrosette4.jpg
> 
> http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums...10/?action=view&current=hervelegerrosette.jpg



That dress is beautiful! It looks fantastic on you


----------



## Divealicious

Sorry double post... Stupid cellphone...


----------



## Nadin22

lovedresses2010 said:


> I actually just purchased that dress from another tpf member. Just received it. Here's some pics. Don't mind the dirty mirror, its my sisters washroom and she gets pretty agressive when she brushes her teeth haha. My chest is pretty flat haha and I've also gained a little weight from all the holiday eating as well =(
> 
> http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums/j338/lovedresses2010/?action=view&current=hervelegerrosette4.jpg
> 
> http://s1080.photobucket.com/albums...10/?action=view&current=hervelegerrosette.jpg



Wow, you got the dress!!! You look great!!! Very sexy! Will you wear it tonight?


----------



## vhdos

Pretty olive dress on sale, size XS:
http://www.forwardforward.com:80/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Herve+Leger&product=HERV-WD70


----------



## vhdos

And another XS on sale:
http://www.forwardforward.com:80/fwd/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Herve+Leger&product=HERV-WD74


----------



## lovedresses2010

Nadin22 said:


> Wow, you got the dress!!! You look great!!! Very sexy! Will you wear it tonight?


 


Divealicious said:


> That dress is beautiful! It looks fantastic on you


 


nexisfan said:


> Oh wow, that looks amazing! If you've gained weight, I can't tell! You look perfect! What a unique and awesome dress. Congrats!


 
aww thanks ladies! But I have to admit it looks better on me in the picture than it does in real life haha. Yes I will be wearing it tonight though! Gotta wear it somewhere after spending all that money! Hope all you girls have a Happy New Year!


----------



## shockboogie

Just wanted to share my Herve Leger outfit from last Christmas Eve:
(Pardon the dorky shots)

_HL high waisted mini skirt + HL crystal stud belt_


----------



## AEGIS

sooo pretty!



shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share my Herve Leger outfit from last Christmas Eve:
> (Pardon the dorky shots)
> 
> _HL high waisted mini skirt + HL crystal stud belt_


----------



## shockboogie

AEGIS said:


> sooo pretty!




Thank you so much* AEGIS*!


----------



## Nadin22

shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share my Herve Leger outfit from last Christmas Eve:
> (Pardon the dorky shots)
> 
> _HL high waisted mini skirt + HL crystal stud belt_



You look amazing!!!


----------



## beduina

Hi ladies, i just won an action for the Monique dress which looks authentic to me but, hey i'm not an expert so i was hoping one of you could enlighten me thanks

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/herveleger.jpg/]
	
[/URL] [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/herveleger2.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/herveleger3.jpg/]
	
[/URL] [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/herveleger5.jpg/]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/herveleger4.jpg/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## nexisfan

^ Dress looks good to me. Congrats!


----------



## arireyes

I wore this one out for NYE, I have 4 others but I always seem to go back to this one!  Wore it with CL Banana's.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ stunning!


----------



## beduina

nexisfan said:


> ^ Dress looks good to me. Congrats!



Thanks! I just needed reassurance


----------



## vhdos

arireyes said:


> I wore this one out for NYE, I have 4 others but I always seem to go back to this one!  Wore it with CL Banana's.



You look lovely  What makes that dress on of your favorites?  Does it run pretty true-to-size?  I have often thought of purchasing this style.


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies!  I finally get to join! I wore my HL gold metallic skirt for the first time on New Years Eve.


----------



## arireyes

vhdos said:


> You look lovely  What makes that dress on of your favorites?  Does it run pretty true-to-size?  I have often thought of purchasing this style.


Thanks!  I guess with this one its mostly that if even if I'm feeling like crap it always seems the most flattering.  That one is an xxs, most of my others are xs and im 5'4 115.


----------



## angelastoel

I see Herve Leger was very popular during new years eve! Here is my ombre dress (from the outnet) my first (and only Herve) love it so much!


----------



## vhdos

arireyes said:


> Thanks!  I guess with this one its mostly that if even if I'm feeling like crap it always seems the most flattering.  That one is an xxs, most of my others are xs and im 5'4 115.



I can certainly see why you love it - it really does look fabulous on you


----------



## vhdos

beduina said:


> Hi ladies, i just won an action for the Monique dress which looks authentic to me but, hey i'm not an expert so i was hoping one of you could enlighten me thanks
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/herveleger.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL] [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/herveleger2.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/herveleger3.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL] [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/herveleger5.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/herveleger4.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL]



Great dress!  How about some modeling pics?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

angelastoel said:


> I see Herve Leger was very popular during new years eve! Here is my ombre dress (from the outnet) my first (and only Herve) love it so much!



Love how you styled it! Looks fab on you!


----------



## lovedresses2010

angelastoel said:


> I see Herve Leger was very popular during new years eve! Here is my ombre dress (from the outnet) my first (and only Herve) love it so much!


 
Hottie!


----------



## peachyy

angelastoel said:


> I see Herve Leger was very popular during new years eve! Here is my ombre dress (from the outnet) my first (and only Herve) love it so much!



You look amazing!! That is hot!

I have a quick question - does that dress run TTS (same as the fall 2011 season)?  I've been eyeing it for a while and have seen it on ebay, but am too afraid to buy it without trying it on!


----------



## peachyy

Ok ladies! I need your help on something! I wore my herve to vegas and now there are two tiny pulls on it!!   There isn't a hole, just two tiny loops of thread sticking out. Have you ladies encountered this and what should I do? Cut off the loops? Leave it as is?

Thanks!!


----------



## vhdos

^Sounds like you have a snag.  I usually leave them alone, but if it's in a really prominent spot, I've very carefully snipped them off before too (not sure if you're supposed to).  I think the thing you need to be careful of is a small snag turning into a larger one.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

arireyes said:


> I wore this one out for NYE, I have 4 others but I always seem to go back to this one!  Wore it with CL Banana's.





dbeth said:


> Hi ladies!  I finally get to join! I wore my HL gold metallic skirt for the first time on New Years Eve.





angelastoel said:


> I see Herve Leger was very popular during new years eve! Here is my ombre dress (from the outnet) my first (and only Herve) love it so much!



you girls look great!


----------



## angelastoel

peachyy said:


> You look amazing!! That is hot!
> 
> I have a quick question - does that dress run TTS (same as the fall 2011 season)?  I've been eyeing it for a while and have seen it on ebay, but am too afraid to buy it without trying it on!



thanks girl! I don't know how it fits compared to other dresses, because this is my only Herve, but maybe other girls here know more.
I am usually a european 36-38 and this is size S, hope that helps!


----------



## Nadin22

beduina said:


> Hi ladies, i just won an action for the Monique dress which looks authentic to me but, hey i'm not an expert so i was hoping one of you could enlighten me thanks
> 
> Congrats! Very beautiful dress! I would also like to see some modelling pics.
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/herveleger.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL] [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/herveleger2.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/herveleger3.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL] [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/herveleger5.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/herveleger4.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL]





dbeth said:


> Hi ladies!  I finally get to join! I wore my HL gold metallic skirt for the first time on New Years Eve.



You look great! 



angelastoel said:


> I see Herve Leger was very popular during new years eve! Here is my ombre dress (from the outnet) my first (and only Herve) love it so much!



Congrats on your first HL! You look amazing!


----------



## Nadin22

beduina said:


> Hi ladies, i just won an action for the Monique dress which looks authentic to me but, hey i'm not an expert so i was hoping one of you could enlighten me thanks
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/3/herveleger.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL] [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/herveleger2.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/51/herveleger3.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL] [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/542/herveleger5.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/513/herveleger4.jpg/]
> 
> [/URL]



Congrats! Great dress! I would also like to see some modelling pics! 



arireyes said:


> I wore this one out for NYE, I have 4 others but I always seem to go back to this one!  Wore it with CL Banana's.



You look beautiful!


----------



## liljake

i know someone was looking for this dress a while back but it just showed up on the outnet -- gray long sleeve off shoulder, i think kat von d wore it once. only $460, they still have size s: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/99966


----------



## vhdos

Hello
I'm considering adding an Herve leger bandage top to my wardrobe.  Anyone have one?  Which style?  I've read that some styles run small, so sizing up is good.


----------



## foxycleopatra

liljake said:


> i know someone was looking for this dress a while back but it just showed up on the outnet -- gray long sleeve off shoulder, i think kat von d wore it once. only $460, they still have size s: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/99966



GONE!!  (on both US & UK outnet sites)  Darn it!  Thank you for posting though.  I'd be pinning for this dress for almost 2 yrs.  Oh well, if anyone sees this in a XS (preferably) please let me know.


----------



## rnsmelody

Ladies you all look faboulous! I'm glad to see HL worn many different ways  



shockboogie said:


> Just wanted to share my Herve Leger outfit from last Christmas Eve:
> (Pardon the dorky shots)
> 
> _HL high waisted mini skirt + HL crystal stud belt_





arireyes said:


> I wore this one out for NYE, I have 4 others but I always seem to go back to this one!  Wore it with CL Banana's.





dbeth said:


> Hi ladies!  I finally get to join! I wore my HL gold metallic skirt for the first time on New Years Eve.





angelastoel said:


> I see Herve Leger was very popular during new years eve! Here is my ombre dress (from the outnet) my first (and only Herve) love it so much!


----------



## rnsmelody

Here's me from NYE, in the lovely 'Trista' dress in chestnut. She is from our Pre-Fall 2011 collection. I kept her simple and paired her with nude Biancas & gold jewlery. 






Thanks for letting me share


----------



## vhdos

^Great color!  You look lovely


----------



## Nadin22

rnsmelody said:


> Here's me from NYE, in the lovely 'Trista' dress in chestnut. She is from our Pre-Fall 2011 collection. I kept her simple and paired her with nude Biancas & gold jewlery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



You look great!!!


----------



## dbeth

angelastoel said:


> I see Herve Leger was very popular during new years eve! Here is my ombre dress (from the outnet) my first (and only Herve) love it so much!



You look awesome!!! And your hair is gorgeous! 




dirtyaddiction said:


> you girls look great!



Thanks Dirty!



Nadin22 said:


> You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first HL! You look amazing!



Thanks Nadin!! 



rnsmelody said:


> Here's me from NYE, in the lovely 'Trista' dress in chestnut. She is from our Pre-Fall 2011 collection. I kept her simple and paired her with nude Biancas & gold jewlery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



You look beautiful! And that color is gorgeous!!


----------



## dbeth

What do you guys think of the Outnet?? Good prices? I have bought 3 dresses from there. Are they better prices than the boutique when they hit sale??


----------



## vhdos

^I like Outnet for HL.  I have purchased 3 dresses from that site and was happy with all 3 (although, I returned 1 because it was just too short for me).  Outnet pricing is pretty fair (some styles better than others).  Boutique sale prices can be really good sometimes too.  I'd say that they are pretty comparable.


----------



## peachyy

vhdos said:


> ^Sounds like you have a snag.  I usually leave them alone, but if it's in a really prominent spot, I've very carefully snipped them off before too (not sure if you're supposed to).  I think the thing you need to be careful of is a small snag turning into a larger one.



Ok, I will try snipping one of them off since I'd hate for it to get bigger...fingers crossed!



angelastoel said:


> thanks girl! I don't know how it fits compared to other dresses, because this is my only Herve, but maybe other girls here know more.
> I am usually a european 36-38 and this is size S, hope that helps!



Thanks!


----------



## gymangel812

dbeth said:


> What do you guys think of the Outnet?? Good prices? I have bought 3 dresses from there. Are they better prices than the boutique when they hit sale??


i have bought several, they seem like good prices but i do not live near a boutique. the boutique i visited in nyc was more expensive.

but i did buy 2 dresses when the LA sunset boutique was either 70 or 80% off. that was a better deal LOL


----------



## dbeth

vhdos--I was happy with my first 2 dresses too! I bought the 3rd one a few days ago and havn't recieved it yet. I love purple, so it's probably going to be my favorite. By the way----love your avatar---sexy!! 

Gymangel--wow, 70% off?! Would love to get a HL for that!

I have been stalking NM.com and a few come up every once in awhile, but I find them to still be to expensive.


----------



## Divealicious

rnsmelody said:


> Here's me from NYE, in the lovely 'Trista' dress in chestnut. She is from our Pre-Fall 2011 collection. I kept her simple and paired her with nude Biancas & gold jewlery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



You look great! Love the color 



dbeth said:


> What do you guys think of the Outnet?? Good prices? I have bought 3 dresses from there. Are they better prices than the boutique when they hit sale??



I like the Outnet, but I don't live near a boutique either. During their clearance sale they usually have some HL styles and the prices are very very good then  But obviously you have to be lucky to find the right style and size and you have to be really quick to buy it.


----------



## vhdos

Sharing a link to NM Last-call sale dresses, sizes XS & XXS:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?N=4294965172+4294965936&rd=1&st=s&_requestid=7375
The plum v-neck on sale for $474 is cute


----------



## vhdos

peachyy said:


> Ok, I will try snipping one of them off since I'd hate for it to get bigger...fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not telling you to do anything.  I'm just saying what_ I've_ done in the past with smaller snags.  Also, I meant that snipping a snag might actually cause a larger snag because you're essentially cutting the material.  I suppose that you could also take it to a tailor and ask their advice.  I have only 9 HL dresses and do not consider myself an "expert" by any means


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> ^I like Outnet for HL.  I have purchased 3 dresses from that site and was happy with all 3 (although, I returned 1 because it was just too short for me).  Outnet pricing is pretty fair (some styles better than others).  Boutique sale prices can be really good sometimes too.  I'd say that they are pretty comparable.



i think outnet prices are pretty fair too. they consistently have the best selection and best prices...however boutique sales can get REALLY good if you are an "insider" (if you've purchased from the boutique before). outnet prices are usually 50 - 70%, botique sales can get up to 70% (the HL boutique in las vegas just had a 70% off sale for the fall line -- but it was select customers only). 

if you couple sales with extra discounts (e.g. forward by revolve gives 30% off to first-time customers), you can get better prices. for example i got this dress: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/254113 from forward by revolve for about $280 (after the 30% discount and on sale), but the outnet is selling it for $715.  still, i think outnet prices are consistently good enough that it's always my first place to check for a style i want.


----------



## nexisfan

Omg, just seeing all you beautiful ladies in your HLs for NYE! You all look amazing! I was going to wear one of mine, but I felt too fat.   Ah well, new year diet is going very well so far!

At any rate, outnet has the strapless blue ombre dress in a medium for $636, which is a pretty darn good deal if you ask me!! That's a very popular dress. http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216925


----------



## vhdos

Here's a pretty color in XXS and only $440:
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/251408


----------



## vhdos

Okay.  Is that Outnet "how to wear HL" video annoying the heck out of anyone else???  Every time I log on, which is typically a few times a day to check HL stock, that awful music starts blaring.  Is there any way to turn it off or block it?  Rant over.


----------



## lovedresses2010

Does anyone know if all dresses of the same style are supposed to have the same serial number?


----------



## vhdos

I was under the impression that each dress has it's own, unique serial number.  I can't imagine that all dresses of the same style would have the same serial number because then why would anyone bother registering their dresses?


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

rnsmelody said:


> *Foxycelopatra* the dress you have been waiting for has finally arrived in our store today. *Meet lovely 'Raquel' she is in Ultramarine blue!  doesn't her color look amazing!



I've been in love with Raquel since rnsnelody posted the photo!! Thanks dear for posting  

and I finally managed to bring this lovely home with me today! It's been a journey trying to find her


----------



## lovedresses2010

vhdos said:


> I was under the impression that each dress has it's own, unique serial number. I can't imagine that all dresses of the same style would have the same serial number because then why would anyone bother registering their dresses?


 
Your right! I never thought of it that way. Thanks!


----------



## arnott

vhdos said:


> Okay.  Is that Outnet "how to wear HL" video annoying the heck out of anyone else???  Every time I log on, which is typically a few times a day to check HL stock, that awful music starts blaring.  Is there any way to turn it off or block it?  Rant over.



I always click "clothing" and them my size before the video even starts and that gets rid of it.  BTW, any modelling pics of the dress you bought before thanksgiving?


----------



## peachyy

Sooo, has anyone bought a new HL online, only to have it come with a faint white discoloration?  I just received a dress which is definitely new with tags, but it has this stain...  

Has anyone seen this before or know whether it comes off?? I could dry cleaning but am hesitant to take the tags off to do so!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Does anyone think the UK outnet has a better selection than the US outnet for Herve Legers?


----------



## Stephanie***

You look STUNNING! I love how you mixed the herve with those shoes and the clutch and accessoires!!!!  Sexy, hot AND cool!!! Love it! Well done girl!



angelastoel said:


> I see Herve Leger was very popular during new years eve! Here is my ombre dress (from the outnet) my first (and only Herve) love it so much!


----------



## vhdos

peachyy said:


> Sooo, has anyone bought a new HL online, only to have it come with a faint white discoloration?  I just received a dress which is definitely new with tags, but it has this stain...
> 
> Has anyone seen this before or know whether it comes off?? I could dry cleaning but am hesitant to take the tags off to do so!



That doesn't look like a stain.  It looks like the fabric has been worn or rubbed in some way - similar to the marks left on an article of clothing after it has been ironed on a setting that is too hot for the fabric.  I have two HL dresses that I sent to my dry cleaner and they came back with some areas of white-ish, shiny marks from the pressing/ironing.  I also have a dress that has similar marks on the back because when I was wearing it, I sat on a concrete bench and it rubbed on the fabric.  Perhaps the dress you received has been stored in some goofy way (like folded and smashed for a long period of time)?  I would bring the dress in to a professional dry cleaner and get their opinions on whether or not it is something that can be removed.


----------



## vhdos

arnott said:


> I always click "clothing" and them my size before the video even starts and that gets rid of it.  BTW, any modelling pics of the dress you bought before thanksgiving?



I don't think I've taken any pics of my china blue essential tank dress yet.  I will try to do so soon, but it may take a few weeks.  I'll post as soon as I take them.  Unless I purchase something between now and then, I think I'm going to wear that dress to my 40th birthday bash this summer


----------



## Stephanie***

My HL dress doesn't fit anymore.  the cutout one! it's too big now...


----------



## vhdos

^Huh?  Is it just stretched out?  If so, have it professionally dry cleaned.


----------



## vhdos

Just purchased a new skirt:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D36819
Not sure if I will like the style, but it was a great price.  Anyone own it?


----------



## peachyy

vhdos said:


> That doesn't look like a stain.  It looks like the fabric has been worn or rubbed in some way - similar to the marks left on an article of clothing after it has been ironed on a setting that is too hot for the fabric.  I have two HL dresses that I sent to my dry cleaner and they came back with some areas of white-ish, shiny marks from the pressing/ironing.  I also have a dress that has similar marks on the back because when I was wearing it, I sat on a concrete bench and it rubbed on the fabric.  Perhaps the dress you received has been stored in some goofy way (like folded and smashed for a long period of time)?  I would bring the dress in to a professional dry cleaner and get their opinions on whether or not it is something that can be removed.



Thanks...hmm...What did you do about the iron marks?


----------



## vhdos

^Nothing.  The dry cleaner cleaned them again, but they still have the marks on them.


----------



## Stephanie***

vhdos said:


> ^Huh?  Is it just stretched out?  If so, have it professionally dry cleaned.



No it's not strechted out. I haven't worn it yet. I tried it on again and it's way more loose than before.

I'm on a diet since October. 

When I bought it I thought LARGE would be still a bit too small but I got it because I was on a diet anyway. oh well when it arrived it wasn't too small. It was almost perfect but already a bit loose. now it's too loose... so too big.


----------



## smurfet

peachyy said:


> Sooo, has anyone bought a new HL online, only to have it come with a faint white discoloration? I just received a dress which is definitely new with tags, but it has this stain...
> 
> Has anyone seen this before or know whether it comes off?? I could dry cleaning but am hesitant to take the tags off to do so!


 
I sold a BNWT HL dress once where the buyer claimed that there were awful stains down the front when she received it and filed a PP claim immediately.  When I received the dress back, there were indeed stains down the front that were not there when I sent it.  It looked similar to, but much worse than, your pic.  I thought she took an iron to it!  In any case, I thought I was stuck with a damaged dress (because, of course, she won the PP claim).  My designer friend- who works a lot with fabrics- saw it and said steam would get it out.  He steamed it and ALL of the marks came out.  The dress looked brand new again.  You might give it a try, but you got to be careful.  He said that because it's spandex, too much heat from the steam may damage it.


----------



## marina230

peachyy said:


> Sooo, has anyone bought a new HL online, only to have it come with a faint white discoloration?  I just received a dress which is definitely new with tags, but it has this stain...
> 
> Has anyone seen this before or know whether it comes off?? I could dry cleaning but am hesitant to take the tags off to do so!



I agree, all you need is a steam. My SA did this to one of my dresses and it works.


----------



## vhdos

Stephanie*** said:


> No it's not strechted out. I haven't worn it yet. I tried it on again and it's way more loose than before.
> 
> I'm on a diet since October.
> 
> When I bought it I thought LARGE would be still a bit too small but I got it because I was on a diet anyway. oh well when it arrived it wasn't too small. It was almost perfect but already a bit loose. now it's too loose... so too big.



Oh, I see.  Well, congrats on the weight loss.  That sucks that the dress doesn't fit, but that also means that your dieting has been successful  You could always try to sell it and purchase a smaller size.


----------



## vhdos

smurfet said:


> I sold a BNWT HL dress once where the buyer claimed that there were awful stains down the front when she received it and filed a PP claim immediately.  When I received the dress back, there were indeed stains down the front that were not there when I sent it.  It looked similar to, but much worse than, your pic.  I thought she took an iron to it!  In any case, I thought I was stuck with a damaged dress (because, of course, she won the PP claim).  My designer friend- who works a lot with fabrics- saw it and said steam would get it out.  He steamed it and ALL of the marks came out.  The dress looked brand new again.  You might give it a try, but you got to be careful.  He said that because it's spandex, too much heat from the steam may damage it.



This is good info to know.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> Okay.  Is that Outnet "how to wear HL" video annoying the heck out of anyone else???  Every time I log on, which is typically a few times a day to check HL stock, that awful music starts blaring.  Is there any way to turn it off or block it?  Rant over.



What browser do you use? If it's Firefox try Ad Block Plus -- it's an add-on, you can download it from the add-on page (just Google it).  Other browsers have other ad-blockers -- try to download one and then when you go to the page there will be a little box when you roll over the video that says "Block."

Yeah, it's annoying!  I blocked it right away, lol.


----------



## Divealicious

vhdos said:


> Just purchased a new skirt:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Ds%26Ntt%3Dherve%2Bleger%26_requestid%3D36819
> Not sure if I will like the style, but it was a great price.  Anyone own it?



like! looks a little like my skirt, but with an even higher waist. looking forward to the modeling pics


----------



## dbeth

liljake said:
			
		

> i think outnet prices are pretty fair too. they consistently have the best selection and best prices...however boutique sales can get REALLY good if you are an "insider" (if you've purchased from the boutique before). outnet prices are usually 50 - 70%, botique sales can get up to 70% (the HL boutique in las vegas just had a 70% off sale for the fall line -- but it was select customers only).
> 
> if you couple sales with extra discounts (e.g. forward by revolve gives 30% off to first-time customers), you can get better prices. for example i got this dress: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/254113 from forward by revolve for about $280 (after the 30% discount and on sale), but the outnet is selling it for $715.  still, i think outnet prices are consistently good enough that it's always my first place to check for a style i want.



Thank you so much for all the info!!


----------



## pinkpetal79

Hi girls,
This is my first post!
I am in love with HL!!!!!!!
so happy to have found this thread.

I have just ordered this bargain!!

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215075

anyone have it and want to share pics.

i am uk size 8 and ordered the xs.  do you think it will fit?

I am 32c 26 35

thanks!!!


----------



## vhdos

pinkpetal79 said:


> Hi girls,
> This is my first post!
> I am in love with HL!!!!!!!
> so happy to have found this thread.
> 
> I have just ordered this bargain!!
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215075
> 
> anyone have it and want to share pics.
> 
> i am uk size 8 and ordered the xs.  do you think it will fit?
> 
> I am 32c 26 35
> 
> thanks!!!



Welcome
Based on your measurements, an XS will probably fit.  You might have quite a bit of cleavage in that particular style though.  Congrats on your Outnet purchase


----------



## Divealicious

pinkpetal79 said:


> Hi girls,
> This is my first post!
> I am in love with HL!!!!!!!
> so happy to have found this thread.
> 
> I have just ordered this bargain!!
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/215075
> 
> anyone have it and want to share pics.
> 
> i am uk size 8 and ordered the xs.  do you think it will fit?
> 
> I am 32c 26 35
> 
> thanks!!!



Hi and welcome  I'm curious what style you ordered! The outnet link doesn't work for me


----------



## pinkpetal79

cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/215075/215075_in_l.jpgcache.theoutnet.com/images/products/215075/215075_bk_l.jpg

this one 

oh dear too much clevage.... ekkkkkkkkk  my hubbie will like it then!!


----------



## Divealicious

Hmm i have my eye on a HL dress but I'm unsure about the size I should get. I have a skirt in size L which fits me ok, but I normally wear one size smaller for tops. I'm trying to find sizing information about the dress, it's a zip front v-neck dress.

Any advice?


----------



## hannahc123

i just purchased my first herve from the outnet! i can't wait for it to arrive.

i ordered an xxs, i am a uk 6, this should fit ok right?

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/251402


----------



## vhdos

hannahc123 said:


> i just purchased my first herve from the outnet! i can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> i ordered an xxs, i am a uk 6, this should fit ok right?
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/251402



I'm not exactly sure about size conversion, but isn't a UK 6 a size small (with a UK 4 an XS)?  If that's the case, then an XXS might be too small for you.  What are your measurements (bust, waist, hips)?  Also, someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe I've read that particular HL style runs small.


----------



## hannahc123

vhdos said:


> I'm not exactly sure about size conversion, but isn't a UK 6 a size small (with a UK 4 an XS)? If that's the case, then an XXS might be too small for you. What are your measurements (bust, waist, hips)? Also, someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe I've read that particular HL style runs small.


 
i usually wear a 24 in jeans, with a 32A bust and im like 5'3', im fairly tiny.

thanks for your advice, ill have to wait and see. when ive seen herves in stores ive always thought the xs looked too big so i'll see when it arrives.


----------



## vhdos

hannahc123 said:


> i usually wear a 24 in jeans, with a 32A bust and im like 5'3', im fairly tiny.
> 
> thanks for your advice, ill have to wait and see. when ive seen herves in stores ive always thought the xs looked too big so i'll see when it arrives.



According to those measurements, the dress should fit.  I am a 34C/24/34 and 5'3" and most of my HLs are XXS.  I was confused by your UK size.  Is a UK 6 considered an XS or XXS?


----------



## hannahc123

vhdos said:


> According to those measurements, the dress should fit. I am a 34C/24/34 and 5'3" and most of my HLs are XXS. I was confused by your UK size. Is a UK 6 considered an XS or XXS?


 
I hope it does! I think UK 6 is XXS. I usually wear a 0 or 2 in US sizing.
I can't wait for it to arrive, ive been eyeing one for ages, but cant justify a full price one  at the moment and never manage to get to the outnet quick enough!


----------



## jettsett

hi ladies!  i've got my eye on an HL signature essentials dress.  it's the basic scoop neck one also known as sydney, i believe.  just wondering what size to get.  i don't want too much cleavage showing and i want a good fit (not wrap-me-up-like-a-sausage...just snug in all the right places).  i'm debating between a S and XS.  here are my measurements:

32DD (although i fit 34C bras pretty well too)
25" waist
35" hip
5'6"

most of the models on the website i am looking at have similar measurements as i do with the exception that they are 5" taller than me LOL!  and they're wearing mostly XS.  should i go with the XS in hopes that it will fit on the more "appropriate/conservative" side?  or should i take the S?  my only fear is that with an S, it will be too much fabric and it will bunch up...which is also not a good look.  

thanks for the help!


----------



## vhdos

jettsett said:


> hi ladies!  i've got my eye on an HL signature essentials dress.  it's the basic scoop neck one also known as sydney, i believe.  just wondering what size to get.  i don't want too much cleavage showing and i want a good fit (not wrap-me-up-like-a-sausage...just snug in all the right places).  i'm debating between a S and XS.  here are my measurements:
> 
> 32DD (although i fit 34C bras pretty well too)
> 25" waist
> 35" hip
> 5'6"
> 
> most of the models on the website i am looking at have similar measurements as i do with the exception that they are 5" taller than me LOL!  and they're wearing mostly XS.  should i go with the XS in hopes that it will fit on the more "appropriate/conservative" side?  or should i take the S?  my only fear is that with an S, it will be too much fabric and it will bunch up...which is also not a good look.
> 
> thanks for the help!



I have two of the essential scoop dresses.  They are fairly conservative because the bottom hem runs a bit longer (just above the knee) and they show just the right amount of cleavage.  Having said that, I am a 34C/24/34, 5'3" and I wear an XXS.  Based on your measurements, I'd say that you'd want an XS.  The length should be better on you because you are 3" taller than me.  I have often thought of having mine hemmed just a little bit because the longer hem tends to make me look shorter.  It's a great, classic style.  What color are you thinking of getting?  I have one in dark purple and one in china blue.


----------



## jettsett

vhdos said:


> I have two of the essential scoop dresses.  They are fairly conservative because the bottom hem runs a bit longer (just above the knee) and they show just the right amount of cleavage.  Having said that, I am a 34C/24/34, 5'3" and I wear an XXS.  Based on your measurements, I'd say that you'd want an XS.  The length should be better on you because you are 3" taller than me.  I have often thought of having mine hemmed just a little bit because the longer hem tends to make me look shorter.  It's a great, classic style.  What color are you thinking of getting?  I have one in dark purple and one in china blue.



i'm thinking of getting the grey...it's like a charcoal/anthracite type of grey.  i really want black but this dress is for my sister's wedding and her bridesmaids are wearing black dresses (not HL...something else).  i just didn't want to get mixed in with the bridesmaid bunch by wearing a black dress.  although...if i'm spending $800 on a dress, i really feel i should get my first color in choice.  just thinking it would be disrespectful to the bride.  i'm not really sure...i feel like the HL dress is a completely different cut from the bridesmaids dresses anyway.  

with that said, an XS would be my size then?  not too tight?  i really hope this is more on the conservative side of HL dresses.  i want to look tasteful.


----------



## vhdos

^The dark gray is lovely and a nice alternative to the Little Black Dress.  It would look great with black heels and maybe some nice silver jewelry and clutch.  As far as gray vs. black is concerned, that really would be up to your sister.  I suppose choosing the same color as the bridesmaids could be offensive to some brides, but not to others.  I would just ask for her opinion. 
I would say that the Essential Scoop is pretty conservative as far as HLs go, but it does show a fair amount of cleavage if you're busty.  Is this a day time church wedding?  How formal?  For the most part, I don't consider HLs to be wedding-appropriate.  However, it really depends on the setting.  I wore my cap sleeve HL (which is knee-length and doesn't expose too much cleavage) to an evening wedding at my Country Club and it was the couple's second marriage.  The ceremony was outside in a patio area and was very short & sweet - the whole thing was more about the reception/party afterwards.
Is this the same dress that you are looking for:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...WC_Dresses&hash=item5647f037a9#ht_12714wt_956
Here's another one.  If you scroll through the pictures, it gives you a good idea of how much cleavage the dress shows:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HERVE-L..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3a6e5a6104#ht_816wt_1189
And here's a black cap sleeve (just like the one I wore to a wedding):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...WC_Dresses&hash=item41608eaec6#ht_10949wt_907
Just FYI - if you considered buying any one of those dresses, you'd want to have them authenticated first


----------



## jettsett

vhdos said:


> ^The dark gray is lovely and a nice alternative to the Little Black Dress.  It would look great with black heels and maybe some nice silver jewelry and clutch.  As far as gray vs. black is concerned, that really would be up to your sister.  I suppose choosing the same color as the bridesmaids could be offensive to some brides, but not to others.  I would just ask for her opinion.
> I would say that the Essential Scoop is pretty conservative as far as HLs go, but it does show a fair amount of cleavage if you're busty.  Is this a day time church wedding?  How formal?  For the most part, I don't consider HLs to be wedding-appropriate.  However, it really depends on the setting.  I wore my cap sleeve HL (which is knee-length and doesn't expose too much cleavage) to an evening wedding at my Country Club and it was the couple's second marriage.  The ceremony was outside in a patio area and was very short & sweet - the whole thing was more about the reception/party afterwards.
> Is this the same dress that you are looking for:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...WC_Dresses&hash=item5647f037a9#ht_12714wt_956
> Here's another one.  If you scroll through the pictures, it gives you a good idea of how much cleavage the dress shows:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HERVE-L..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3a6e5a6104#ht_816wt_1189
> And here's a black cap sleeve (just like the one I wore to a wedding):
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...WC_Dresses&hash=item41608eaec6#ht_10949wt_907
> Just FYI - if you considered buying any one of those dresses, you'd want to have them authenticated first



wow!  thanks so much for your help!  

the wedding is a late afternoon ceremony followed by a dinner/dancing reception.  so i think this HL dress is appropriate for the time of day.  although one could say the dress is a bit risque (due to it's body-con fit), i think it's classy enough in basic black.  not to mention, my sister has a wild bunch of girlfriends so if anything, i'd say i'd be the most conservatively dressed woman there!  LOL!

i think i will go with black.  it is my first color choice and for the amount of money i'm spending, i shoudl go with my first color choice.  i asked my sister and she said wear whatever color i like except white/ivory (for obvious reasons).  so black it is!

and yes, the dress i am looking at is the first link you provided on ebay.  how do i go about authenticating something on here?  the seller also seems reputable based on other items they've sold...many of which are high-street designers (CL, gucci, valentino...).  if i were to get grey, i would just order it through shopbop full price.


----------



## vhdos

^Perhaps another member here could click on my links above and authenticate?  Or you can post the links in the "authenticate this apparel thread."  I looked through the sellers pictures and the feedback and they looked good to me.  I don't consider myself an expert though and goofy stuff can always happen when shopping on EBay.  The other thing to consider is a return policy.  Many sellers do not offer returns.  Although, I learned the hard way after selling a BNWT authentic HL on EBay to a woman who wore it and then returned it anyways (I basically had to accept the return and was forced to refund her).  If you are concerned about what size you need, EBay may not be the way to go.  I would still shop before making your purchase.  I have 8 HLs and have never paid full retail for any one of them.  Best of luck finding your dress


----------



## vhdos

^Here's another one in your size in "Frappe":
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNW...ature-Essentials-Scoop-Neck-Dress-XS/44005119
Again, you'd have to authenticate.  I know you said you decided on black, but thought I would post it anyways.  Sellers on Bonanza are often times more willing to deal, so I always submit reasonable offers before purchasing.


----------



## jettsett

vhdos said:


> ^Here's another one in your size in "Frappe":
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/BNW...ature-Essentials-Scoop-Neck-Dress-XS/44005119
> Again, you'd have to authenticate.  I know you said you decided on black, but thought I would post it anyways.  Sellers on Bonanza are often times more willing to deal, so I always submit reasonable offers before purchasing.



i thought about that color too!!!  how funny!  but i think i'm well set on black.

i contacted the seller and she suggested i get S instead of XS.  now what do i do??  i just want to be comfortable in this dress.  in a way, i could get the S and if it's too loose, i could have it taken in.  but i don't really want to go that route either.  so torn!!

could you describe how the XS fits you?  would you say you could breathe in it comfortably?  i mean, i know it's stretchy but basically i want to be able to eat and breathe in this dress.


----------



## vhdos

^I wear an XXS in that style and it is a perfect fit on me.  Our measurements are pretty close (again, I am a 34C/24/34).  I would find it hard to believe that you would be a S.  I would think that a S would be way too loose and that's just not the intended purpose of the dress.  Sure, fit is a personal preference, but if the dress is too loose, it's going to look sloppy.  I have HLs that are skin-tight and there is no issue dancing, sitting, walking, eating, breathing....  That's the magic of HL.  The dresses are tight, but comfortable.


----------



## lmac408

I have to agree. My measurements are similar to yours and I take an xs. Good luck


----------



## hellokitty99

jettsett said:


> i thought about that color too!!! how funny! but i think i'm well set on black.
> 
> i contacted the seller and she suggested i get S instead of XS. now what do i do?? i just want to be comfortable in this dress. in a way, i could get the S and if it's too loose, i could have it taken in. but i don't really want to go that route either. so torn!!
> 
> could you describe how the XS fits you? would you say you could breathe in it comfortably? i mean, i know it's stretchy but basically i want to be able to eat and breathe in this dress.


 
i think you should go with the XS.  i have similar measurements, slightly smaller in the bust, and the XS fit okay, wasn't tight at all.  i also tried on the S and that was pretty loose everywhere.  this particular style runs a little bigger than other HLs anyways so you should be fine with the XS.

the outnet has this dress for $328 in a navy color if you're looking for one on sale.  you wouldnt have to worry about authenticity issues and i think they take returns, in case it doesn't fit.

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/218762


----------



## lovedresses2010

I notice that the UK outnet has more herve leger selection than the US/Canada, does anyone know if the US/Canada outnet will get the UK stock eventually? Has anyone from North America ordered from the UK website?


----------



## vhdos

hellokitty99 said:


> i think you should go with the XS.  i have similar measurements, slightly smaller in the bust, and the XS fit okay, wasn't tight at all.  i also tried on the S and that was pretty loose everywhere.  this particular style runs a little bigger than other HLs anyways so you should be fine with the XS.
> 
> the outnet has this dress for $328 in a navy color if you're looking for one on sale.  you wouldnt have to worry about authenticity issues and i think they take returns, in case it doesn't fit.
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/218762



Ack!  That's not navy - it's a gorgeous blue and I just purchased the same dress (for more money of course) around Thanksgiving. It really is a beautiful color and what a great price!


----------



## jettsett

hellokitty99 said:


> i think you should go with the XS.  i have similar measurements, slightly smaller in the bust, and the XS fit okay, wasn't tight at all.  i also tried on the S and that was pretty loose everywhere.  this particular style runs a little bigger than other HLs anyways so you should be fine with the XS.
> 
> the outnet has this dress for $328 in a navy color if you're looking for one on sale.  you wouldnt have to worry about authenticity issues and i think they take returns, in case it doesn't fit.
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/218762


 
OH MY!  a lot happens while i sleep!  ladies, i cannot thank you enough for your words of wisdom!  THANK YOU SO MUCH!  

i will go with the XS.  i looked at that one on outnet but it is sold out!  boo!!  no worries though.  i've got one on ebay that i am eyeing and i feel pretty confident about the seller.  worst case scenario, i go with the grey one on shopbop for full price.  i don't really want to pay full price but i'm also that type of person that doesn't want to shop around...how sad is that?  LOL!

but anyway, thanks to everyone who commented and gave me feedback on sizing issues.  i truly appreciate it!  

oh...one other question.  what are you ladies wearing for undergarments with HL dresses?  i'm willing to go commando if i have to...because i am not a fan of the thong and panty lines are just a horror!  same goes for bras.  how do you keep your "headlights" on "low beams"?  one good breeze blowing by me and trust me...EVERYBODY knows i'm "cold".  my cousin said that the fabric on HL dresses is thick enough where they won't "poke" through.  is that so?  thank again for the advice!!


----------



## vhdos

I wear NuBra sticky cups because they offer support and nipple coverage.  I am typically a 34C in regualr bras, but in NuBra I buy the D size.  I have gone commando, but I don't care for the "open" feel down below.  I sometimes wear a pair of Spanx (with no undies underneath) because they "smooth" and offer coverage.


----------



## hellokitty99

jettsett said:


> OH MY! a lot happens while i sleep! ladies, i cannot thank you enough for your words of wisdom! THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> i will go with the XS. i looked at that one on outnet but it is sold out! boo!! no worries though. i've got one on ebay that i am eyeing and i feel pretty confident about the seller. worst case scenario, i go with the grey one on shopbop for full price. i don't really want to pay full price but i'm also that type of person that doesn't want to shop around...how sad is that? LOL!
> 
> but anyway, thanks to everyone who commented and gave me feedback on sizing issues. i truly appreciate it!
> 
> oh...one other question. what are you ladies wearing for undergarments with HL dresses? i'm willing to go commando if i have to...because i am not a fan of the thong and panty lines are just a horror! same goes for bras. how do you keep your "headlights" on "low beams"? one good breeze blowing by me and trust me...EVERYBODY knows i'm "cold". my cousin said that the fabric on HL dresses is thick enough where they won't "poke" through. is that so? thank again for the advice!!


 
oh i didnt notice that you're in europe.  the dress still shows up in the US site as in stock and the price is much cheaper than on the international site (you just need to change your settings to US on the locations page to see it).  not sure if people outside the US can order from the US site, but i've heard that US people can order from the UK site, so I assume it would be okay.  good luck on your search and have fun at the wedding!


----------



## jettsett

hellokitty99 said:


> oh i didnt notice that you're in europe.  the dress still shows up in the US site as in stock and the price is much cheaper than on the international site (you just need to change your settings to US on the locations page to see it).  not sure if people outside the US can order from the US site, but i've heard that US people can order from the UK site, so I assume it would be okay.  good luck on your search and have fun at the wedding!



aha!  really???  well, for $300, i'd order it right now.  that blue is gorgeous!!  black would be my first choice but if i don't have to pay full price, i'll get the blue AND the black!!  ha ha!!!


----------



## jettsett

hellokitty99 said:


> oh i didnt notice that you're in europe.  the dress still shows up in the US site as in stock and the price is much cheaper than on the international site (you just need to change your settings to US on the locations page to see it).  not sure if people outside the US can order from the US site, but i've heard that US people can order from the UK site, so I assume it would be okay.  good luck on your search and have fun at the wedding!



wait...quick question.  i'm on the site right now and they do not come in the standard HL sizing of XXS, XS, S, etc.  it says US4.  is that an XS?


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, I believe that a US4 is XS.  I order US2 and it translates to an XXS.  You'll love the blue.  It's kind of a deep turquoise blue
I saw that there is also a very pretty teal, conservative-looking HL on the UK Outnet site in a size XS (it has a rounded neck line and small cap sleeves).


----------



## jettsett

vhdos said:


> ^Yes, I believe that a US4 is XS.  I order US2 and it translates to an XXS.  You'll love the blue.  It's kind of a deep turquoise blue
> I saw that there is also a very pretty teal, conservative-looking HL on the UK Outnet site in a size XS (it has a rounded neck line and small cap sleeves).



thank you!!!  i just ordered it!!!  what a steal!  now on to find the black one...i'm still trying to get info from the one listed on ebay.  

the blue looks beautiful.  i love gold accessories, gold shoes, etc and i see this shade of blue going very well with gold.

so excited!  thanks ladies!!  and thanks to whoever gave me the link to outnet!!!


----------



## vhdos

jettsett said:


> thank you!!!  i just ordered it!!!  what a steal!  now on to find the black one...i'm still trying to get info from the one listed on ebay.
> 
> the blue looks beautiful.  i love gold accessories, gold shoes, etc and i see this shade of blue going very well with gold.
> 
> so excited!  thanks ladies!!  and thanks to whoever gave me the link to outnet!!!



Funny you say that because I plan on wearing my blue HL to my 40th birthday bash this summer and I'm accessorizing with gold.  I have some gold chandelier earrings, a stack of gold bangles, my new gold and diamond solitaire necklace, and I was thinking about wearing my beige Christian Louboutin NPs that have a gold heel & tip.


----------



## jettsett

vhdos said:


> Funny you say that because I plan on wearing my blue HL to my 40th birthday bash this summer and I'm accessorizing with gold.  I have some gold chandelier earrings, a stack of gold bangles, my new gold and diamond solitaire necklace, and I was thinking about wearing my beige Christian Louboutin NPs that have a gold heel & tip.



i am headed to paris in april for the ultimate louboutin experience.  i am going to the store and that is where i will find my shoes.  or at least i hope to find some shoes there.  if not, there's always milan.  that's the nice thing about living in switzerland...everything is nearby!!

but oh yeah...great minds think alike!  definitely gold with this shade of blue!  or some sort of metallic.  gold is just such a contrast against this blue that it would really stand out so well!!

i'm so excited!  if i'm feeling up for it (and having one of my better "i feel skinny" days), i'll post mod pics when i get the dress.


----------



## vhdos

Yay!  My off-white HL zip up skirt just arrived form NM and it fits.  The length is perfect.  Another good score for me
Now I need to take a break.  I had another pair of Loubies arrive yesterday that I will be turning into a strass project.


----------



## hellokitty99

jettsett said:


> thank you!!! i just ordered it!!! what a steal! now on to find the black one...i'm still trying to get info from the one listed on ebay.
> 
> the blue looks beautiful. i love gold accessories, gold shoes, etc and i see this shade of blue going very well with gold.
> 
> so excited! thanks ladies!! and thanks to whoever gave me the link to outnet!!!


 
congrats. hope you enjoy it! btw for future reference, 4 = XS, 6 = S


----------



## marina230

jettsett said:


> thank you!!! i just ordered it!!! what a steal! now on to find the black one...i'm still trying to get info from the one listed on ebay.
> 
> the blue looks beautiful. i love gold accessories, gold shoes, etc and i see this shade of blue going very well with gold.
> 
> so excited! thanks ladies!! and thanks to whoever gave me the link to outnet!!!


 I did order this dress last night as well aand one more from the same site. We will see in few days.


----------



## Divealicious

extra 30% off at the outnet on some HL skirts/dresses


----------



## dirtyaddiction

hellokitty99 said:


> i think you should go with the XS.  i have similar measurements, slightly smaller in the bust, and the XS fit okay, wasn't tight at all.  i also tried on the S and that was pretty loose everywhere.  this particular style runs a little bigger than other HLs anyways so you should be fine with the XS.
> 
> the outnet has this dress for $328 in a navy color if you're looking for one on sale.  you wouldnt have to worry about authenticity issues and i think they take returns, in case it doesn't fit.
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/218762




I bought this dress in a size xxs and will be returning it to the outnet this week, didn't like the color IRL


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> I'm not exactly sure about size conversion, but isn't a UK 6 a size small (with a UK 4 an XS)?  If that's the case, then an XXS might be too small for you.  What are your measurements (bust, waist, hips)?  Also, someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe I've read that particular HL style runs small.



i think the size conversion goes uk size - 4 = us size. so a uk 6 would be a us 2.


----------



## smurfet

Divealicious said:


> extra 30% off at the outnet on some HL skirts/dresses


 
How do you find the extra 30% off items?


----------



## Divealicious

smurfet said:


> How do you find the extra 30% off items?



It's under the weekend shop in on the frontpage, or follow this link

I'm on the international site btw, but I think US weekend shop in discounts are usually the same


----------



## vhdos

Here's a classic piece on sale for only $186, size XXS:
http://www.theoutnet.com/am/product/251419


----------



## More4Me

Can't go wrong with Spandex!


----------



## peachyy

Is anyone familiar with the lime ombre off-shoulder sizing?  Does it run similar to the 2008 ash ombre (small), or same as current season? Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

This popped up today.  Size XXS.  I know that it's a popular style with some ladies.
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/251402


----------



## CAGirlInDC

Hi Ladies! Does anyone here have this style? I can't tell how low cut it is from the online pictures, and I'm worried that it will make me look really flat-chested (I'm def pear shaped...smaller bust with large hips). Also, this looks authentic since I've bought Herve before, but if someone can give a second opinion that would be great, as the seller has pretty low feedback but is selling a few other Herve dresses at the same time. 

Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f12650b58#ht_500wt_940


----------



## vhdos

^Since that seller has no feedback selling, I wouldn't feel comfortable purchasing an HL dress from them, but that's just me.
As far as the style is concerned, it's low-cut, but I don't think that it's too low-cut.  However, I would have to agree with you in regards to your concerns.  Although the dress is pretty, a more universally flattering style would have the darker colors on the bottom half of the dress and the lighter colors on top (not vice versa as on this dress with the lighter colors on the bottom and the darker colors on top).


----------



## hellokitty99

CAGirlInDC said:


> Hi Ladies! Does anyone here have this style? I can't tell how low cut it is from the online pictures, and I'm worried that it will make me look really flat-chested (I'm def pear shaped...smaller bust with large hips). Also, this looks authentic since I've bought Herve before, but if someone can give a second opinion that would be great, as the seller has pretty low feedback but is selling a few other Herve dresses at the same time.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f12650b58#ht_500wt_940


 
i definitely recommend this style to everyone.  i have this dress in all black and it's my absolute favorite HL style.  it's not that low cut and the style is pretty good for girls with smaller busts because of the somewhat sweetheart neckline.  chest wise, i actually find it more flattering than lots of other HL dresses and i have a fairly small chest as well.  however i'm not that fond of the colors on this paticular dress and think a solid color would look better in this style.  the white on the bottom of this dress might draw attention to the lower half of your body.  there are some gorgeous ones in red, purple, and black in this style.  

as for the dress in the listing, the tag sewn in the dress looks a little iffy to me, but that could just be from the weird angle.  i would ask for a close up picture of the hanger straps just to be sure.  a couple of her other dresses seem to be authentic judging from the pictures.


----------



## marina230

dirtyaddiction said:


> I bought this dress in a size xxs and will be returning it to the outnet this week, didn't like the color IRL


I also got this dress today. It fits me picture perfect, but color does not do anything for me. It goes back.


----------



## CAGirlInDC

hellokitty99 said:


> i definitely recommend this style to everyone.  i have this dress in all black and it's my absolute favorite HL style.  it's not that low cut and the style is pretty good for girls with smaller busts because of the somewhat sweetheart neckline.  chest wise, i actually find it more flattering than lots of other HL dresses and i have a fairly small chest as well.  however i'm not that fond of the colors on this paticular dress and think a solid color would look better in this style.  the white on the bottom of this dress might draw attention to the lower half of your body.  there are some gorgeous ones in red, purple, and black in this style.
> 
> as for the dress in the listing, the tag sewn in the dress looks a little iffy to me, but that could just be from the weird angle.  i would ask for a close up picture of the hanger straps just to be sure.  a couple of her other dresses seem to be authentic judging from the pictures.


Thanks for your insight! I decided not to go for this particular dress, but it's good to know that this wouldn't make me look flat as a pancake on top  Do you/anyone else in this forum have recommendations for dress styles that are flattering for smaller busted girls? I feel like most of the HL dresses I've tried on of late all make me look really flat. Would some of the one shoulder dresses look better? 

Thanks so much for your advice...makes my online shopping SO much easier!


----------



## hellokitty99

CAGirlInDC said:


> Thanks for your insight! I decided not to go for this particular dress, but it's good to know that this wouldn't make me look flat as a pancake on top  Do you/anyone else in this forum have recommendations for dress styles that are flattering for smaller busted girls? I feel like most of the HL dresses I've tried on of late all make me look really flat. Would some of the one shoulder dresses look better?
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice...makes my online shopping SO much easier!


 

No problem.  I probably have a similar shape to you (flatter chest, larger hips) and find that strapless ones flatten out the chest a lot and they're harder to keep up.  Also the classic HL tank isn't too flattering and I wasn't a fan of the essential v neck because it made my lower body seem unproportional to the upper half.  I can't say for one shoulder dresses since I haven't tried any HL ones on, but my guess is that they might flatten the chest out more, unless the dress isn't that tight.  I think dresses with a sweatheart neckline would be more flattering to the chest since it wouldn't be squishing on it as much.  The best thing to do would probably be to go to the store to try on different styles if there's a store near you.  If you don't have access to a store, try to look up pictures of celebrities with different body shapes or modeling pictures of the dresses and you can get somewhat of a feel for how the dress might look.


----------



## Machick333

just bought my first Hever!!!

http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/01/herve-leger.html


----------



## vhdos

Machick333 said:


> just bought my first Hever!!!
> 
> http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/01/herve-leger.html



I have this dress in the black/purple combo.  It's a very flattering style.  My only complaints are that the bottom hem is a bit too long on me (it falls just below the knee on me and I would prefer it to fall just above the knee) and it shows a lot of cleavage.
I love the gray/green combo!  Excellent choice - it's such a classic style.  Congrats


----------



## BoriquaNina

Sorry if this has been addressed before but I couldn't find anything. 
I'm considering purchasing my first HL & wanted opinions on what size I should get.
I'm 5'3" 32F(32DDD) and usually wear size 28/29 bottoms. 

TIA


----------



## vhdos

^Maybe an XS or a S?


----------



## bebefuzz

BoriquaNina said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed before but I couldn't find anything.
> I'm considering purchasing my first HL & wanted opinions on what size I should get.
> I'm 5'3" 32F(32DDD) and usually wear size 28/29 bottoms.
> 
> TIA



Imo, based on what you told us, you should be a size small. Typically, this means if you take a measuring tape and measure around the bust it should be somewhere 34-37.5 inches, waist 26-28 inches, and hips 34.5-39 inches. If any of your measurements are smaller than these ranges, size down to an xs, you may be an in between size. 

Also note that HL sizing is sometimes inconsistent. But, for more current dresses, I would guess small most of the time.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## crazysushi

Hello beautiful HL ladies! I need help! I am a newbie to HL and given my not so model like figure, I am not sure if I would look even remotely as good in it as some of you would, given your stats! Sigh, that apart, I am a 34D-bust, 29 in waist and a 35in hip person! I am usually a Small/ XS in many different dresses, but I am not sure if I would fit a Small in HL..may be a Medium? Any help would be awesome! Thinking of buying myself one for the Valentine


----------



## vhdos

^I think M would be too big.  I would try S and XS.  Depending on the style, either size could probably work for you.


----------



## bebefuzz

crazysushi said:


> Hello beautiful HL ladies! I need help! I am a newbie to HL and given my not so model like figure, I am not sure if I would look even remotely as good in it as some of you would, given your stats! Sigh, that apart, I am a 34D-bust, 29 in waist and a 35in hip person! I am usually a Small/ XS in many different dresses, but I am not sure if I would fit a Small in HL..may be a Medium? Any help would be awesome! Thinking of buying myself one for the Valentine



I agree with vhdos, medium would be too big. My vote is for size small.


----------



## crazysushi

@vhdos and bebefuzz,
 Really? Now that made me happy . Well Perfect then! Size S is what I will give a try! Thank you ladies, I knew I could count on y'll


----------



## bebefuzz

It's awesome to see new girls in the Herve Leger club! 

These dresses are SOOO awesome imo! I do like designer stuff, but I must say that my WORST addiction BY FAR is to HL.  I'm excited for all of ya'll when you receive your first. They really do set themselves apart from other dresses I've ever worn.


----------



## CAGirlInDC

Hi, can someone help me authenticate this? Thanks!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item19ccc8fd3d#ht_500wt_940


----------



## BoriquaNina

Really? Wow I was going to order a Large! LOL 
Thanks ladies! I'll try ordering a small and see how it goes.

I really want this one in Lipstick Red: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-leger-u-neck-bandage-dress/3205873?origin=category



vhdos said:


> ^Maybe an XS or a S?





bebefuzz said:


> Imo, based on what you told us, you should be a size small. Typically, this means if you take a measuring tape and measure around the bust it should be somewhere 34-37.5 inches, waist 26-28 inches, and hips 34.5-39 inches. If any of your measurements are smaller than these ranges, size down to an xs, you may be an in between size.
> 
> Also note that HL sizing is sometimes inconsistent. But, for more current dresses, I would guess small most of the time.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## marina230

Machick333 said:


> just bought my first Hever!!!
> 
> http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/01/herve-leger.html



It is a very beautiful dress. I ordered from outnet in M, but I am 36D and it is small in chest area for me.


----------



## Machick333

marina230 said:


> It is a very beautiful dress. I ordered from outnet in M, but I am 36D and it is small in chest area for me.



oh no!! really? i got a S but i'm a 32DD ( well iw as pre pregnancy so i'm assuming that's what i will be ??) hope it fits well!!


----------



## Machick333

vhdos said:


> I have this dress in the black/purple combo.  It's a very flattering style.  My only complaints are that the bottom hem is a bit too long on me (it falls just below the knee on me and I would prefer it to fall just above the knee) and it shows a lot of cleavage.
> I love the gray/green combo!  Excellent choice - it's such a classic style.  Congrats



glad to hear someone else has this! i'm tall (5'8.5) so the hem is what i was looking for  im so happy to have a HL


----------



## BoriquaNina

Now this makes me wonder if I should get a M or L instead! Ahh decisions! I might just have to find a Nordstrom that has them in stock (???) and try them on if I can...

PS: I just did the nordstrom fit guide and filled out the info and it says a size Medium for me so I guess I will order there and keep my fingers crossed that my ladies fit comfortably! Perhaps you should also try this, *Machick333*?


marina230 said:


> It is a very beautiful dress. I ordered from outnet in M, but I am 36D and it is small in chest area for me.


----------



## marina230

Machick333 said:


> oh no!! really? i got a S but i'm a 32DD ( well iw as pre pregnancy so i'm assuming that's what i will be ??) hope it fits well!!



You should be fine in S, because you are 32. For example, I do not have a really deep cleavage in this dress because I am 5'10 and have very wide shoulders.


----------



## marina230

BoriquaNina said:


> Now this makes me wonder if I should get a M or L instead! Ahh decisions! I might just have to find a Nordstrom that has them in stock (???) and try them on if I can...
> 
> PS: I just did the nordstrom fit guide and filled out the info and it says a size Medium for me so I guess I will order there and keep my fingers crossed that my ladies fit comfortably! Perhaps you should also try this, *Machick333*?



Out net  does not have M any longer, but I will send my dress back next week.


----------



## vhdos

BoriquaNina said:


> Now this makes me wonder if I should get a M or L instead! Ahh decisions! I might just have to find a Nordstrom that has them in stock (???) and try them on if I can...
> 
> PS: I just did the nordstrom fit guide and filled out the info and it says a size Medium for me so I guess I will order there and keep my fingers crossed that my ladies fit comfortably! Perhaps you should also try this, *Machick333*?



In my experience, "fit guides" are pretty useless.  That's one of the great things about the forum - you can get opinions on sizes & styles based on the real life experiences of others and not just some generic fit guide.


----------



## gymangel812

BoriquaNina said:


> Now this makes me wonder if I should get a M or L instead! Ahh decisions! I might just have to find a Nordstrom that has them in stock (???) and try them on if I can...
> 
> PS: I just did the nordstrom fit guide and filled out the info and it says a size Medium for me so I guess I will order there and keep my fingers crossed that my ladies fit comfortably! Perhaps you should also try this, *Machick333*?



You should befine with a small. I'm an 32e and fit in xs just fine (except in strapless dresses).


----------



## crazysushi

bebefuzz said:


> It's awesome to see new girls in the Herve Leger club!
> 
> These dresses are SOOO awesome imo! I do like designer stuff, but I must say that my WORST addiction BY FAR is to HL.  I'm excited for all of ya'll when you receive your first. They really do set themselves apart from other dresses I've ever worn.



Bebefuzz, just ordered my first from outnet! Cannot wait for it to come now! I have the perfect CL's to go with it.. aaah i love it when i seal a steal deal!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Very true, that's why I came here first. Thanks! I'm just super paranoid about feeling like a sausage. LoL



vhdos said:


> In my experience, "fit guides" are pretty useless. That's one of the great things about the forum - you can get opinions on sizes & styles based on the real life experiences of others and not just some generic fit guide.


 


gymangel812 said:


> You should befine with a small. I'm an 32e and fit in xs just fine (except in strapless dresses).


----------



## bebefuzz

crazysushi said:


> Bebefuzz, just ordered my first from outnet! Cannot wait for it to come now! I have the perfect CL's to go with it.. aaah i love it when i seal a steal deal!



Yay!!! Having something beautiful coming to you through the mail is one of the best things IN THE WORLD! esp HL! Hope it fits great! 

girls be crazy! according to my dear hubby... lol...


----------



## dbeth

Machick333 said:
			
		

> just bought my first Hever!!!
> 
> http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/01/herve-leger.html



I love this!!!


----------



## vhdos

^It _is_ a gorgeous dress and it's on the Outnet right now at a decent price (size XS):
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216976


----------



## Emma4790

Hi guys. I'm looking to buy my first ever Herve dress, I would literally have to travel overseas to try one one and so I'm a bit anxious about sizing correctly. I'm beyond confused about measurements. On outnet.com they are saying the largest size only has hips of 36 inches?? That cant be right. If so I'd be an XXL!! 
Anyway to my point, I'm a true UK size 10. Measurements are 34'' bust; 27'' waist; 37'' hips.... could anyone give me an idea about what size I should maybe get?
Thanks a bunch gals


----------



## vhdos

^It sounds like you are an XS or a S, depending on the style.


----------



## Nadin22

Emma4790 said:


> Hi guys. I'm looking to buy my first ever Herve dress, I would literally have to travel overseas to try one one and so I'm a bit anxious about sizing correctly. I'm beyond confused about measurements. On outnet.com they are saying the largest size only has hips of 36 inches?? That cant be right. If so I'd be an XXL!!
> Anyway to my point, I'm a true UK size 10. Measurements are 34'' bust; 27'' waist; 37'' hips.... could anyone give me an idea about what size I should maybe get?
> Thanks a bunch gals



I would say S (or M in Fall 2008 dresses).


----------



## lovedresses2010

Does anyone on here work at an Herve Leger store? I wanted to inquire about a sale dress but since I'm from Canada I don't want to have to call long distance around to all the stores


----------



## rnsmelody

lovedresses2010 said:


> Does anyone on here work at an Herve Leger store? I wanted to inquire about a sale dress but since I'm from Canada I don't want to have to call long distance around to all the stores


 
I can help you  Which dress are you looking for?


----------



## lovedresses2010

rnsmelody said:


> I can help you  Which dress are you looking for?


Thanks for the offer! But I've already dealt with someone else. I'll keep you in mind for future orders though!


----------



## mharri20

Hey guys! I have been reading this thread for the last few months as I have become OBSESSED with Herve dresses!! I have bought a few off ebay and such and now i'm addicted! I've only gotten the chance to wear the black one so far (with some CL's of course) so i'm waiting for a chance to get to wear the others! Just thought I'd share my collection so far  I hope to expand it soon!!

The red one I got from ebay but its a bit too small  i'm not sure what to do with it now...Does anyone know of a place to trade perhaps? I dont want to just get rid of it!


----------



## Nadin22

mharri20 said:


> Hey guys! I have been reading this thread for the last few months as I have become OBSESSED with Herve dresses!! I have bought a few off ebay and such and now i'm addicted! I've only gotten the chance to wear the black one so far (with some CL's of course) so i'm waiting for a chance to get to wear the others! Just thought I'd share my collection so far  I hope to expand it soon!!
> 
> The red one I got from ebay but its a bit too small  i'm not sure what to do with it now...Does anyone know of a place to trade perhaps? I dont want to just get rid of it!



WOW, great collection!!! You look amazing in them!  Thanks for sharing.

If you want to sell one dress I would suggest bebefuzz' blog (hervelegerobsessed.com).


----------



## dirtyaddiction

mharri20 said:


> Hey guys! I have been reading this thread for the last few months as I have become OBSESSED with Herve dresses!! I have bought a few off ebay and such and now i'm addicted! I've only gotten the chance to wear the black one so far (with some CL's of course) so i'm waiting for a chance to get to wear the others! Just thought I'd share my collection so far  I hope to expand it soon!!
> 
> The red one I got from ebay but its a bit too small  i'm not sure what to do with it now...Does anyone know of a place to trade perhaps? I dont want to just get rid of it!



Great collection!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hmmm.  I like the idea of seeing collection posts.  I know one collection I'd love to see in it's entirety  (bebefuzz).  I won't name names though


----------



## AEGIS

mharri20 said:


> Hey guys! I have been reading this thread for the last few months as I have become OBSESSED with Herve dresses!! I have bought a few off ebay and such and now i'm addicted! I've only gotten the chance to wear the black one so far (with some CL's of course) so i'm waiting for a chance to get to wear the others! Just thought I'd share my collection so far  I hope to expand it soon!!
> 
> The red one I got from ebay but its a bit too small  i'm not sure what to do with it now...Does anyone know of a place to trade perhaps? I dont want to just get rid of it!





you look great!


----------



## AEGIS

vhdos said:


> Here's a classic piece on sale for only $186, size XXS:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/am/product/251419




the price went up


----------



## vhdos

mharri20 said:


> Hey guys! I have been reading this thread for the last few months as I have become OBSESSED with Herve dresses!! I have bought a few off ebay and such and now i'm addicted! I've only gotten the chance to wear the black one so far (with some CL's of course) so i'm waiting for a chance to get to wear the others! Just thought I'd share my collection so far  I hope to expand it soon!!
> 
> The red one I got from ebay but its a bit too small  i'm not sure what to do with it now...Does anyone know of a place to trade perhaps? I dont want to just get rid of it!



You can not discuss selling/trading here - TPF rules.

Lovely collection  They all fit you beautifully.


----------



## vhdos

AEGIS said:


> the price went up



Sorry  It was such a great deal, I figured it wouldn't last long...


----------



## vhdos

Can anyone help me with HL top sizing?  I've been looking at a black bandage halter-style top.  Do I order it in my dress sizing (XXS)?  Thanks


----------



## mharri20

> WOW, great collection!!! You look amazing in them! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> If you want to sell one dress I would suggest bebefuzz' blog (hervelegerobsessed.com).



Thanks! I have been looking at that site lately and I think I might go with that. Thanks for the suggestion!


> You can not discuss selling/trading here - TPF rules.
> 
> Lovely collection They all fit you beautifully.



Oops I did not know this rule. My apologies!



> Great collection!





> you look great!



Thanks guys!! I have been looking to expand (once I can afford it again) and all of these posts really help!



> Hmmm. I like the idea of seeing collection posts. I know one collection I'd love to see in it's entirety (bebefuzz). I won't name names though



I agree about the collection posts! You guys seem to have some fabulous dresses!!


----------



## vhdos

Well, since there was only one black HL halter top left, I went ahead and purchased it.  I hope it fits!  I think it will be my 10th HL


----------



## dbeth

mharri20 said:


> Hey guys! I have been reading this thread for the last few months as I have become OBSESSED with Herve dresses!! I have bought a few off ebay and such and now i'm addicted! I've only gotten the chance to wear the black one so far (with some CL's of course) so i'm waiting for a chance to get to wear the others! Just thought I'd share my collection so far  I hope to expand it soon!!
> 
> The red one I got from ebay but its a bit too small  i'm not sure what to do with it now...Does anyone know of a place to trade perhaps? I dont want to just get rid of it!




Oh I love that grey ombré on you!!!! You have a FAB figure!!!!!!


----------



## mharri20

dbeth said:


> Oh I love that grey ombré on you!!!! You have a FAB figure!!!!!!



Thanks!! I admit that one is my favorite  Im thinking of wearing it to a wedding I'm going to in october (a long ways away I know haha) with a pair of simple black patent Louboutins. Now I just need to find a nice clutch to go with it!


----------



## liljake

mharri20 said:


> Hey guys! I have been reading this thread for the last few months as I have become OBSESSED with Herve dresses!! I have bought a few off ebay and such and now i'm addicted! I've only gotten the chance to wear the black one so far (with some CL's of course) so i'm waiting for a chance to get to wear the others! Just thought I'd share my collection so far  I hope to expand it soon!!
> 
> The red one I got from ebay but its a bit too small  i'm not sure what to do with it now...Does anyone know of a place to trade perhaps? I dont want to just get rid of it!



You look absolutely fabulous!!  OMG!!  I'm so excited for you (as I am excited for everyone who discovers HL!)  I really love the gray ombre.

I love the collection. The rest of you girls should show off your collections -- I'd love to see what y'all have...and reassure myself that I'm not the only one who buys way too many HLs, haha.


----------



## dbeth

liljake said:


> You look absolutely fabulous!!  OMG!!  I'm so excited for you (as I am excited for everyone who discovers HL!)  I really love the gray ombre.
> 
> I love the collection. The rest of you girls should show off your collections -- I'd love to see what y'all have...and reassure myself that I'm not the only one who buys way too many HLs, haha.




LOVE your avatar!!   Sexxyyy!


----------



## mharri20

liljake said:
			
		

> You look absolutely fabulous!!  OMG!!  I'm so excited for you (as I am excited for everyone who discovers HL!)  I really love the gray ombre.
> 
> I love the collection. The rest of you girls should show off your collections -- I'd love to see what y'all have...and reassure myself that I'm not the only one who buys way too many HLs, haha.



Thanks!!  I can't wait to buy more!! Best part is the boyfriend approves of the purchases since there are nice and tight dresses  

I agree let's see some collections! Id love to see all the different ones you guys have put together


----------



## Divealicious

Wish I had a collection to share like you  only own one skirt though and I'm looking out for a dress but for now... I'm on a shopping diet  so It's just admiring other people's collections for now!


----------



## vhdos

I've tried to post my collection pic several times  Many of my posts, especially the ones with pictures, won't post and I receive an error message instead.


----------



## liljake

dbeth said:


> LOVE your avatar!!   Sexxyyy!


thanks!

so i pulled my HLs out and...i didn't realize i had so many :S


----------



## Ms.MelissaD

liljake said:


> thanks!
> 
> so i pulled my HLs out and...i didn't realize i had so many :S



NIce collection!


----------



## mharri20

liljake said:


> thanks!
> 
> so i pulled my HLs out and...i didn't realize i had so many :S



Youre collection is AMAZING!! I hope to one day be up to this many haha. Maybe once I graduate and have my job ill buy some more  

My favorite is the metallic black 3rd on in from the left. GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Wow! Very sexy and timeless pieces!



liljake said:


> thanks!
> 
> so i pulled my HLs out and...i didn't realize i had so many :S


----------



## dirtyaddiction

liljake said:


> thanks!
> 
> so i pulled my HLs out and...i didn't realize i had so many :S



Looooveeeeeee!!!


----------



## dbeth

liljake said:


> thanks!
> 
> so i pulled my HLs out and...i didn't realize i had so many :S



Dress twins on the reddish one!!


----------



## Nadin22

liljake said:


> thanks!
> 
> so i pulled my HLs out and...i didn't realize i had so many :S



WOW! Great collection!


----------



## Dimple

liljake said:


> thanks!
> 
> so i pulled my HLs out and...i didn't realize i had so many :S



Love the dresses


----------



## Jennabee

LADIES!!! I need your advice! I'm DYING for this zip-up front dress in a L size, but am unsure if it will accommodate my disproportionate bust-rest of the body ratio. I wear a 34FF/G. This will be my first HL dress if I do get it. I'd appreciate any and all advice. Thanks!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER-blue-bandage-zip-front-v-neck-dress-NWT-L-/130641176099?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1e6ad22623


----------



## sylphfae

mharri20 said:


> Hey guys! I have been reading this thread for the last few months as I have become OBSESSED with Herve dresses!! I have bought a few off ebay and such and now i'm addicted! I've only gotten the chance to wear the black one so far (with some CL's of course) so i'm waiting for a chance to get to wear the others! Just thought I'd share my collection so far  I hope to expand it soon!!
> 
> The red one I got from ebay but its a bit too small  i'm not sure what to do with it now...Does anyone know of a place to trade perhaps? I dont want to just get rid of it!


 
*mharri20*! You look GORGEOUS, you are so fit! I love all your HL choices! 

I'm considering getting the grey ombre toga dress, but I don't have access to one to try it out for size. Does anybody have size recommendations on this dress? How does it run? Would it look good on a petite girl with narrow shoulders?

I usually wear XXS in HL (although the recent HLs in XXS seem cut a little bigger than before!), 5'2 & 95 pounds. A SA has told me that this dress runs small and I should size up to an XS for this particular dress. What do you think?


----------



## mharri20

sylphfae said:
			
		

> mharri20! You look GORGEOUS, you are so fit! I love all your HL choices!
> 
> I'm considering getting the grey ombre toga dress, but I don't have access to one to try it out for size. Does anybody have size recommendations on this dress? How does it run? Would it look good on a petite girl with narrow shoulders?
> 
> I usually wear XXS in HL (although the recent HLs in XXS seem cut a little bigger than before!), 5'2 & 95 pounds. A SA has told me that this dress runs small and I should size up to an XS for this particular dress. What do you think?



Thanks!! I'm not going to lie the grey ombré is my favorite. It's so flattering for every figure in my opinion. I am 5'8 and 130 with a 34D chest...and mine is an xs but I could have gone with a S as well. This does fit but it took a bit of effort with my moms help to zip it up. My hips are bigger too and it's tight there. I think you could fit into either but maybe an xs would be more comfy..? All of mine are xs and this is definitely small. But I think either would work.


----------



## liljake

thanks girls! you're all so sweet. one day when i'm more ambitious i'll get some better photos of the dresses. i have so many but the hubby is totally an enabler, and he bought me some of them. that's why HL is so great -- even the boys can't complain


----------



## liljake

Jennabee said:


> LADIES!!! I need your advice! I'm DYING for this zip-up front dress in a L size, but am unsure if it will accommodate my disproportionate bust-rest of the body ratio. I wear a 34FF/G. This will be my first HL dress if I do get it. I'd appreciate any and all advice. Thanks!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...6099?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1e6ad22623



not gonna lie, this style gives you a LOT of cleavage. i have the same style, but in black metallic print. it's a fantastic dress, but if you're looking for something that will "hold you in," you might want to look elsewhere. here's a photo of me -- for reference, i'm 34DD.


----------



## sylphfae

^holy smokes, Batman! you look AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vhdos

I'd have to agree with liljake.  That style may not give you the "top" support you probably need jennabee.


----------



## vhdos

Waiting for UPS and the delivery of my very first HL top:wondering  *Crossing fingers* that it fits...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

liljake said:


> not gonna lie, this style gives you a LOT of cleavage. i have the same style, but in black metallic print. it's a fantastic dress, but if you're looking for something that will "hold you in," you might want to look elsewhere. here's a photo of me -- for reference, i'm 34DD.



You've got an absolutely gorgeous hourglass figure! That dress looks great on you!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Here is my collection pic. Ooof, didn't know I had that many! May be time to downsize


----------



## Beachgirl827

dirtyaddiction said:


> Here is my collection pic. Ooof, didn't know I had that many! May be time to downsize



gah I LOVE your collection. we definitely have similar taste  I have the beige one shoulder one and well and you have one my fav ones that I regret not getting the navy and purple one! 

Id love to know how often everyone wears their herve dresses. I have 4 as of right now and I wore 3 of them in miami, but in regular life i feel like I dont wear them as much! What about the rest of you?


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Beachgirl827 said:


> gah I LOVE your collection. we definitely have similar taste  I have the beige one shoulder one and well and you have one my fav ones that I regret not getting the navy and purple one!
> 
> Id love to know how often everyone wears their herve dresses. I have 4 as of right now and I wore 3 of them in miami, but in regular life i feel like I dont wear them as much! What about the rest of you?



Thanks! I seem to wear mine all the time. At least once a week lol.


----------



## Beachgirl827

dirtyaddiction said:


> Thanks! I seem to wear mine all the time. At least once a week lol.



ahhhh im jealous! Philly isnt as much of a dressy city as NYC is. i miss living there


----------



## vhdos

My HL black halter top arrived and I love, love, love it!  I need to shorten up the halter strap a bit, but that's an easy fix.  It will look great with a pair of jeans


----------



## lovedresses2010

WOW! Love your whole collection! Especially the top row!



dirtyaddiction said:


> Here is my collection pic. Ooof, didn't know I had that many! May be time to downsize


----------



## gymangel812

dirtyaddiction said:


> Here is my collection pic. Ooof, didn't know I had that many! May be time to downsize


awesome collection!!!



Beachgirl827 said:


> Id love to know how often everyone wears their herve dresses. I have 4 as of right now and I wore 3 of them in miami, but in regular life i feel like I dont wear them as much! What about the rest of you?


sadly i rarely wear mine, maybe 2-3x a year. i wish i could wear them more but i have no where to wear them to.


----------



## liljake

dirtyaddiction said:


> Here is my collection pic. Ooof, didn't know I had that many! May be time to downsize



i love it! i spy a couple that i haven't seen in your 8000 facebook photos. i really like the silver and the dark blue zip-up.


----------



## liljake

Beachgirl827 said:


> gah I LOVE your collection. we definitely have similar taste  I have the beige one shoulder one and well and you have one my fav ones that I regret not getting the navy and purple one!
> 
> Id love to know how often everyone wears their herve dresses. I have 4 as of right now and I wore 3 of them in miami, but in regular life i feel like I dont wear them as much! What about the rest of you?



i wear mine all the time! i'm in vegas a lot so i obviously wear them there but i also just wear them to go grab lunch with my husband in the bay area. i probably wear them once or twice a week because, let's be serious, if i'm paying $500+ for a dress then I WILL MAKE IT WORTH IT. also i really like wearing them during the day. you get SUCH a reaction


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> My HL black halter top arrived and I love, love, love it!  I need to shorten up the halter strap a bit, but that's an easy fix.  It will look great with a pair of jeans



awesome! post pics! i'm so curious about HL tops.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

lovedresses2010 said:


> WOW! Love your whole collection! Especially the top row!





gymangel812 said:


> awesome collection!!!
> 
> sadly i rarely wear mine, maybe 2-3x a year. i wish i could wear them more but i have no where to wear them to.



thank you! 



liljake said:


> i love it! i spy a couple that i haven't seen in your 8000 facebook photos. i really like the silver and the dark blue zip-up.



lololol thanks  the dark blue zip's vintage


----------



## toobabyish

dirtyaddiction said:


> Here is my collection pic. Ooof, didn't know I had that many! May be time to downsize



I am in LOVE with your collection.  I hope that I'll be able to get one someday too!


----------



## Jennabee

liljake said:


> not gonna lie, this style gives you a LOT of cleavage. i have the same style, but in black metallic print. it's a fantastic dress, but if you're looking for something that will "hold you in," you might want to look elsewhere. here's a photo of me -- for reference, i'm 34DD.





vhdos said:


> I'd have to agree with liljake.  That style may not give you the "top" support you probably need jennabee.



*le sigh* again...the Girls become an obstacle in finding a dress. It's funny that I loathe shopping for dresses, but HL is the ONLY exception for me! Every time I see an HL, i say to myself "I NEED one of those in my life--like NOW!" and liljake the pic of your dress proves it! *HAWT DAMN* you look stunning in that dress!!! I really and I mean, REALLY loved the dress in blue, but seeing the same dress in a metallic black--I DIE!!! I'm such a sucker for black it's not even funny. I appreciate all the input you both have given me liljake and vhdos. I sure wish I could try on the dress to see if it would be too much, but I think I will get this dress eventually. I mean every lady needs a dress in their wardrobe that will turn heads from a mile away, right?


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> awesome! post pics! i'm so curious about HL tops.



I wish I could post pics.  I have been having trouble with posting on TPF lately.  I've been to the "toubleshooting" thread, but the problem has still not been resolved.


----------



## soleilbrun

dirtyaddiction said:


> Here is my collection pic. Ooof, didn't know I had that many! May be time to downsize


 You have a beautiful collection!  Thanks for sharing it with us. I see quite a few I'd love to add to my own collection.


----------



## soleilbrun

liljake said:


> not gonna lie, this style gives you a LOT of cleavage. i have the same style, but in black metallic print. it's a fantastic dress, but if you're looking for something that will "hold you in," you might want to look elsewhere. here's a photo of me -- for reference, i'm 34DD.


 Vava voom!! I don't have a 34DD but I am sure if I got my hands on a zipfront dress I'd look like i did.  I understand completely why your husband keeps buying you HLs, you look more than amazing!  
I am off to find a zipfront dress ASAP. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## soleilbrun

liljake said:


> thanks!
> 
> so i pulled my HLs out and...i didn't realize i had so many :S


 Wonderful collection!  Could you please post a mod pic inthe mock turtleneck dress?  I'd love to see it on a real person. I missed it when it popped up on sale.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

toobabyish said:


> I am in LOVE with your collection.  I hope that I'll be able to get one someday too!



thank youuu  HL's soo fabulous, you should totally get one! 



soleilbrun said:


> You have a beautiful collection!  Thanks for sharing it with us. I see quite a few I'd love to add to my own collection.



Thank youu


----------



## liljake

soleilbrun said:


> Vava voom!! I don't have a 34DD but I am sure if I got my hands on a zipfront dress I'd look like i did.  I understand completely why your husband keeps buying you HLs, you look more than amazing!
> I am off to find a zipfront dress ASAP. Thanks for the inspiration.



thanks! 




			
				soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Wonderful collection!  Could you please post a mod pic inthe mock  turtleneck dress?  I'd love to see it on a real person. I missed it when  it popped up on sale.



sure, i'll do that when i have a moment. it's actually this dress -- http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...356C1405582&Ntt=herve+leger&N=0&bmUID=jlJcgQu, so i don't wear it all the way zipped up. it runs very small, so if i zip it up it sort of squishes my boobs.


----------



## arnott

Ombre dress is on sale here if anyone is a size 6!

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/214380


----------



## jettsett

hey ladies.  need some sizing advice for the HL signature essentials scoop neck dress.

so...i got the scoop neck dress in china blue in XS and LOVE IT!  now i want it in black!  can't seem to find any good deals out there other than ebay (there are a few in XS and XXS).  

while i love the fit of the XS, deep down i think i should've gotten an XXS.  the XS fits me well but it is not "tight"...so to speak.  like i really think it could be tighter in order for the elastic/bandage effect to really do the "magic".  just for reference, my measurements are 32DD (they're not really DD...it's just the size that fits best since i have a small rib cage), 25" waist, 34.5" hip.  

how much tighter would an XXS be?  i feel like the scoop neck dress is one of the more conservative styles so getting the next size down would only "pull things" together better.  could i do it based on my measurements?

thanks in advance!!


----------



## gymangel812

jettsett said:


> hey ladies.  need some sizing advice for the HL signature essentials scoop neck dress.
> 
> so...i got the scoop neck dress in china blue in XS and LOVE IT!  now i want it in black!  can't seem to find any good deals out there other than ebay (there are a few in XS and XXS).
> 
> while i love the fit of the XS, deep down i think i should've gotten an XXS.  the XS fits me well but it is not "tight"...so to speak.  like i really think it could be tighter in order for the elastic/bandage effect to really do the "magic".  just for reference, my measurements are 32DD (they're not really DD...it's just the size that fits best since i have a small rib cage), 25" waist, 34.5" hip.
> 
> how much tighter would an XXS be?  i feel like the scoop neck dress is one of the more conservative styles so getting the next size down would only "pull things" together better.  could i do it based on my measurements?
> 
> thanks in advance!!


we have almost identical measurements (i'm a 32e though). i'm an xs in most styles. i have one in an xxs and i think it does look better, really sucks me in hehe. but some styles i can't do an xxs (some of it might be my chest, especially if it's strapless [then i need a S, lol]. i think you have to try them on to figure it out. 

i don't think you'll be seeing the black essential scoop dress on sale. black is more of a classic color and i think the scoop neck dress is classic-ish.


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, I definitely think you could wear an XXS.  Our measurements are very similar and I have two Scoop neck dresses - both XXS.


----------



## jettsett

gymangel812 said:


> we have almost identical measurements (i'm a 32e though). i'm an xs in most styles. i have one in an xxs and i think it does look better, really sucks me in hehe. but some styles i can't do an xxs (some of it might be my chest, especially if it's strapless [then i need a S, lol]. i think you have to try them on to figure it out.
> 
> i don't think you'll be seeing the black essential scoop dress on sale. black is more of a classic color and i think the scoop neck dress is classic-ish.



yeah, i figured that style would be a tough one to find on sale.  

the reason i think i could do an XXS is that the XS rides up a little bit when i walk.  there is also emptiness right under my boobs (between my rib cage and my lower abdomen area).  it's hollow right there and i think it could be more snug.  also, i know it's supposed to fit like a pencil skirt where it tapers at the knees but mine just sort of hangs straight...it doesn't taper.

hmmm...this is really going to take some thought.  any others that can chime in, i'd appreciate it!


----------



## gymangel812

jettsett said:


> yeah, i figured that style would be a tough one to find on sale.
> 
> the reason i think i could do an XXS is that the XS rides up a little bit when i walk.  there is also emptiness right under my boobs (between my rib cage and my lower abdomen area).  it's hollow right there and i think it could be more snug.  also, i know it's supposed to fit like a pencil skirt where it tapers at the knees but mine just sort of hangs straight...it doesn't taper.
> 
> hmmm...this is really going to take some thought.  any others that can chime in, i'd appreciate it!


you could try an xxs, if the xs is loose. pretty much all of mine hang straight.


----------



## vhdos

^The dress should fit snug everywhere - you need an XXS.
Also, there is one for $499 on EBay, which is a very good deal (considering that the dress retails for around $780).  There is another for $599.


----------



## Nadin22

There are some very nice new dresses on the European Outnet site. 

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Designers/Herve_Leger?keywords=herve leger&viewall=on


----------



## jettsett

vhdos said:


> ^The dress should fit snug everywhere - you need an XXS.
> Also, there is one for $499 on EBay, which is a very good deal (considering that the dress retails for around $780).  There is another for $599.



yes, that's the one i have my eye on!  

another thing i wanted to point out is i can slip on the xs WITHOUT unzipping it first.  basically, i can put it on and take it off without using the zipper.  i read somewhere that if the dress zips up easily, i should try the next size down.  well, with that in mind, i don't even need the zipper with the XS!  

well, not that i don't love my first HL in XS...i still love it just as much even though it could be more snug.  i guess the XS will be the dress i go to on my "i feel fat" days and the XXS will be my go-to-dress for the most part.


----------



## liljake

jettsett said:


> yes, that's the one i have my eye on!
> 
> another thing i wanted to point out is i can slip on the xs WITHOUT unzipping it first.  basically, i can put it on and take it off without using the zipper.  i read somewhere that if the dress zips up easily, i should try the next size down.  well, with that in mind, i don't even need the zipper with the XS!
> 
> well, not that i don't love my first HL in XS...i still love it just as much even though it could be more snug.  i guess the XS will be the dress i go to on my "i feel fat" days and the XXS will be my go-to-dress for the most part.



yeah...if that's the case, you definitely need the next size down. HL SA's always say that "if you can zip it up yourself, it's not tight enough" (i think they're being a little tongue-in-cheek, but you get the point), so if you don't even need the zipper you need to size down!!

do you have any pics?


----------



## jettsett

ladies...anyone ever heard of regilt.com?  they sell tons of HL...good prices too although if it's too good to be true, it usually is.  I'm thinking this is an HL fake website.  anyone care to chime in?


----------



## bebefuzz

jettsett said:


> ladies...anyone ever heard of regilt.com?  they sell tons of HL...good prices too although if it's too good to be true, it usually is.  I'm thinking this is an HL fake website.  anyone care to chime in?



Regilt is FAKE! fake fake fake!!!

...sorry, just hate fakes! lol


----------



## liljake

bebefuzz said:


> Regilt is FAKE! fake fake fake!!!
> 
> ...sorry, just hate fakes! lol



lol yeah...based on the quality translation on their non-sale pages, definitely fake.


----------



## jettsett

liljake said:


> lol yeah...based on the quality translation on their non-sale pages, definitely fake.



right?!  LOL!  its always a give away once I see the broken english in the translation.  but i just wanted to run it by you gals on here. and maybe by posting on here that they sell fakes, other tpf'ers will be forewarned.


----------



## soleilbrun

Question for strapless dress owners.  How well do they stay up? Do they offer any support?  Do they flatten more than flatter the breasts?  I am in love with a strapless dress, I'd say it's a HG dress.  I don't want to splurge and be disappointed.  What should I expect from such a dress? I am a 32D.  TIA


----------



## liljake

soleilbrun said:


> Question for strapless dress owners.  How well do they stay up? Do they offer any support?  Do they flatten more than flatter the breasts?  I am in love with a strapless dress, I'd say it's a HG dress.  I don't want to splurge and be disappointed.  What should I expect from such a dress? I am a 32D.  TIA



i don't have a strapless HL, because i find them to be...not super flattering for me. the ones i've tried on have either been way too tight in the chest area and perfect everywhere else (in which case they flatten the chest a lot), or acceptable in the chest area and loose elsewhere. i guess it depends on how big your breasts are compared to the rest of your body. also, i think it depends on what season the dress is from -- the dresses from 2011+ have an extra strap in the back (inside, for support) which just does not fit my chest at all, but the earlier dresses don't have the strap and can look pretty good.


----------



## gymangel812

liljake said:


> i don't have a strapless HL, because i find them to be...not super flattering for me. the ones i've tried on have either been way too tight in the chest area and perfect everywhere else (in which case they flatten the chest a lot), or acceptable in the chest area and loose elsewhere. i guess it depends on how big your breasts are compared to the rest of your body. also, i think it depends on what season the dress is from -- the dresses from 2011+ have an extra strap in the back (inside, for support) which just does not fit my chest at all, but the earlier dresses don't have the strap and can look pretty good.


i agree. i tried on a bow strapless-ish dress and my normal size would not fit my chest at all. it squished them a bunch and still wouldn't zip LOL. it might work for smaller chested people.


----------



## bebefuzz

soleilbrun said:


> Question for strapless dress owners.  How well do they stay up? Do they offer any support?  Do they flatten more than flatter the breasts?  I am in love with a strapless dress, I'd say it's a HG dress.  I don't want to splurge and be disappointed.  What should I expect from such a dress? I am a 32D.  TIA



I personally find that the newer strapless dresses don't fit as well as 2008, 2009 strapless dresses. Also, the essential strapless do nothing for me. 

The 2008, 2009 do tend to be a bit tight around the bust, but I think it looks gorgeous. I tend to stay away from bodycon strapless as my shoulders are a bit bigger than my hips (at least imo). If it weren't that way, I'd get a strapless from 2008 or 2009. 

Some strapless that I recommend: gossip girl dress, monique, blue ombre
Be aware, the gossip girl one (navy and off-white) runs REALLY small.


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> I personally find that the newer strapless dresses don't fit as well as 2008, 2009 strapless dresses. Also, the essential strapless do nothing for me.
> 
> The 2008, 2009 do tend to be a bit tight around the bust, but I think it looks gorgeous. I tend to stay away from bodycon strapless as my shoulders are a bit bigger than my hips (at least imo). If it weren't that way, I'd get a strapless from 2008 or 2009.
> 
> Some strapless that I recommend: gossip girl dress, monique, blue ombre
> Be aware, the gossip girl one (navy and off-white) runs REALLY small.


 
You know me Bebefuzz.  The dress is a 2008 strapless! It's the one with white stripes downthe length in an hourglass shape.  I will go for it as it is an HG dress for me.  Hopefully it will transform me into a sexbomb!  I'll keep you posted.  Thanks


----------



## soleilbrun

liljake said:


> i don't have a strapless HL, because i find them to be...not super flattering for me. the ones i've tried on have either been way too tight in the chest area and perfect everywhere else (in which case they flatten the chest a lot), or acceptable in the chest area and loose elsewhere. i guess it depends on how big your breasts are compared to the rest of your body. also, i think it depends on what season the dress is from -- the dresses from 2011+ have an extra strap in the back (inside, for support) which just does not fit my chest at all, but the earlier dresses don't have the strap and can look pretty good.


 
Thank you for your response.  It is from 2008 and although I normally take XXS or XS, I know by trial and error that I am an S in 2008.  I will take the plunge and try and get it.  Will post if I can make it happen.


----------



## Msbae

Hi, a newbie here.
I will be purchasing my very first HG Nicolette dress online. But before I do that, I would like to know how long is the dress in a "small"size? The problem is I am short, just right at 5ft. Would it look bad on me? Or I can shorten the dress without a problem? Any advice is really appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## liljake

Msbae said:


> Hi, a newbie here.
> I will be purchasing my very first HG Nicolette dress online. But before I do that, I would like to know how long is the dress in a "small"size? The problem is I am short, just right at 5ft. Would it look bad on me? Or I can shorten the dress without a problem? Any advice is really appreciated.
> Thanks!



hi there. i wear a size small. the nicolette dress, if i recall correctly, hits me right about knee level, and i am 5'7". i'm not sure how you would go about shortening the dress, because it doesn't have individual bandages (so you can't take them out) and the bottom is a "v" shape...some ladies here have shortened their dresses, though, so i'll let them answer.


----------



## Msbae

Thanks for your reply liljake.
Hope more feedbacks will come from other ladies who got Nicolette dress.


----------



## Lyn2005

Ok, I'm broke, but I know some ladies here buy HL from the outnet.com Here's a 20% off code since i can't use it myself 

20sharelove


----------



## ccp255

What's the best way to store HL dresses? I still have them folded up in the gift box. TIA~


----------



## Nolia

dirtyaddiction said:


> Here is my collection pic. Ooof, didn't know I had that many! May be time to downsize



AMAZZZING collection!!  Let me know if you ever DO downsize!


----------



## Nolia

I'm looking to purchase my first HL dress for a wedding event.  Can someone authenticate this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3371c39edd#ht_512wt_1396


----------



## vhdos

That seller has no pics of tags and there is no way I would buy a dress from them based on their feedback.  They have sold several of the same style, which is a big red flag for fakes!!!


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Hi ladies, 

Can anyone tell me about the fit and length of this dress? It's the fall '08 ombre back plunge.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3a70b43e0d#ht_748wt_1185 

Also, does this look authentic? I've never bought on ebay before (come close a few times, but never worked out). 

Thanks!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Nolia said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first HL dress for a wedding event. Can someone authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3371c39edd#ht_512wt_1396


 
No, save your money it is not authentic. They are using the exact stock pictures from replica replica wholesales.


----------



## lovedresses2010

MargaretofAnjou said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can anyone tell me about the fit and length of this dress? It's the fall '08 ombre back plunge.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3a70b43e0d#ht_748wt_1185
> 
> Also, does this look authentic? I've never bought on ebay before (come close a few times, but never worked out).
> 
> Thanks!


 
I was looking at that too. I find it a little weird that the label is missing though


----------



## Blueberry

Hi ladies, I'm about to buy my first Herve dress.  

I;m wondering on whats the art of buying a HL ?? How do you know which neck/bust cut to choose from ?

I don't want to brag about myself but lets say I'm tall and slim. *ahem*


----------



## vhdos

lovedresses2010 said:


> I was looking at that too. I find it a little weird that the label is missing though



The dress looks okay to me and I don't think it's weird that the tag is missing.  I have tags that have been literally hanging by a thread that I've had to re-sew them to keep them from falling off. The tags can fall off in the process of all of the tugging/pulling to get the dresses on.  Also, that seller has another listing for an HL that also looks good, so that's a positive sign.  The lack of a large quantity of feedback would be a bit concerning to me because I like to buy from sellers with a larger, proven track record.


----------



## vhdos

Blueberry said:


> Hi ladies, I'm about to buy my first Herve dress.
> 
> I;m wondering on whats the art of buying a HL ?? How do you know which neck/bust cut to choose from ?
> 
> I don't want to brag about myself but lets say I'm tall and slim. *ahem*



I'm not sure what you mean about the "art" of buying an HL?  There is no way to say which cut to choose from because the dresses look different on different people.  Your best bet is just to go somewhere and try on various styles until you find what works for you.


----------



## liljake

Nolia said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first HL dress for a wedding event.  Can someone authenticate this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3371c39edd#ht_512wt_1396



fake.


----------



## liljake

ccp255 said:


> What's the best way to store HL dresses? I still have them folded up in the gift box. TIA~



i store mine flat, in a big box under my bed. the HL SA's tell me to store them flat, but i think you are okay with folding them as long as you aren't getting any wrinkles.


----------



## vhdos

^I store mine flat too - in wardrobe bags under my bed.  Folding is not ideal, but better than hanging.


----------



## Nolia

vhdos said:


> ^I store mine flat too - in wardrobe bags under my bed.  Folding is not ideal, but better than hanging.



Why better than hanging? Because of the elasticity? They're hung in stores though?

And thanks everyone for the authentication.


----------



## Nolia

Outnet has Size 6 (Small) in this tangerine sweetheart!!
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/218788

I would've gotten it if it was XS and shorter. =)


----------



## vhdos

^Hanging in stores is only temporary.  I wouldn't hang them on a permanent basis because I feel it could stretch out the fabric.


----------



## lovedresses2010

vhdos said:


> ^Hanging in stores is only temporary. I wouldn't hang them on a permanent basis because I feel it could stretch out the fabric.


 
Interesting. Mine are always hung, I didn't know your not suppose to. Maybe I need to find a different way to store them. They just look so pretty when its hung!


----------



## mharri20

MargaretofAnjou said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> Can anyone tell me about the fit and length of this dress? It's the fall '08 ombre back plunge.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger-Bandage-Dress-Size-XXS-/250998963725?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3a70b43e0d#ht_748wt_1185
> 
> Also, does this look authentic? I've never bought on ebay before (come close a few times, but never worked out).
> 
> Thanks!



Hi! Just wanted to say this dress looks authentic (not an expert though just see a lot of these dresses) and most likely is since I happen to know where it came from. Not sure if you guys have heard of the Last Chance store in Phoenix that is the Nordstrom rack or Nordstrom rack. I shop there occasionally and I always look for the stuff to show up on eBay since that's what most of the people do there is resell. I've had this seller saved for a while. Anyways just sharing that it's most likely authentic since they rarely ever have fakes there. 
Also on a side note-the seller bought the dress the other day for $12! Crazy I wish I could find one but the people that go have connections with the workers so they work together and makes loads of money :/


----------



## bebefuzz

mharri20 said:


> Hi! Just wanted to say this dress looks authentic (not an expert though just see a lot of these dresses) and most likely is since I happen to know where it came from. Not sure if you guys have heard of the Last Chance store in Phoenix that is the Nordstrom rack or Nordstrom rack. I shop there occasionally and I always look for the stuff to show up on eBay since that's what most of the people do there is resell. I've had this seller saved for a while. Anyways just sharing that it's most likely authentic since they rarely ever have fakes there.
> Also on a side note-the seller bought the dress the other day for $12! Crazy I wish I could find one but the people that go have connections with the workers so they work together and makes loads of money :/



That is so insane! I can't imagine that this sale WASN'T an "inside job" or even possibly illegal. I can't possibly see any retailer knowingly sell Herve Leger at that price. I can imagine at the very lowest $300, so I have to wonder if these people are "gaming something..."

Or maybe, I'm just jealous...


----------



## bebefuzz

bebefuzz said:


> That is so insane! I can't imagine that this sale WASN'T an "inside job" or even possibly illegal. I can't possibly see any retailer knowingly sell Herve Leger at that price. I can imagine at the very lowest $300, so I have to wonder if these people are "gaming something..."
> 
> Or maybe, I'm just jealous...



The more I think about it, the more I think someone in the store hid the item in the back for a VERY LONG time. That's the only way it's even remotely possible. Because seriously, that's MORE than a 99% discount!! The whole thing has got me so curious.. not sure why though, as I'm pretty darn sure I'll never ever in my life see an Herve at that price for the grabbing.


----------



## liljake

bebefuzz said:


> That is so insane! I can't imagine that this sale WASN'T an "inside job" or even possibly illegal. I can't possibly see any retailer knowingly sell Herve Leger at that price. I can imagine at the very lowest $300, so I have to wonder if these people are "gaming something..."
> 
> Or maybe, I'm just jealous...



for what it's worth i saw that dress on the outnet for like five seconds at a SUPER discount. i think the final price was around $280. it was one of those "extra % off" discounts.

[edit -- i just saw the other price -- $12 -- yeah that's insane]


----------



## mashanyc

bebefuzz said:


> That is so insane! I can't imagine that this sale WASN'T an "inside job" or even possibly illegal. I can't possibly see any retailer knowingly sell Herve Leger at that price. I can imagine at the very lowest $300, so I have to wonder if these people are "gaming something..."
> 
> Or maybe, I'm just jealous...


I've seen HL dresses on sale under $200 many many times at all 3 department stores in NYC. Esp in bigger sizes


----------



## bebefuzz

mashanyc said:


> I've seen HL dresses on sale under $200 many many times at all 3 department stores in NYC. Esp in bigger sizes



too bad that doesn't happen in places other than NY and some spots in Cali! We don't even have HL at our department stores in Atlanta. In fact, it was only last season that our Nordstrom finally started carrying a few Black Halo!


----------



## bebefuzz

Has anyone tried on the Pre-Spring line yet? I went to the Herve store but didn't try on any of the runway styles as I was really short on time... Amazing intricate work, but very $$$


----------



## ayla

bebefuzz said:


> That is so insane! I can't imagine that this sale WASN'T an "inside job" or even possibly illegal. I can't possibly see any retailer knowingly sell Herve Leger at that price. I can imagine at the very lowest $300, so I have to wonder if these people are "gaming something..."
> 
> Or maybe, I'm just jealous...



Some of my co-workers have purchased Herve dresses, full dresses, for 100$ or less from Holt Renfrew (Canadian luxury department store).  Sadly, I've yet to score one of those deals ! :cry:


----------



## lovedresses2010

ayla said:


> Some of my co-workers have purchased Herve dresses, full dresses, for 100$ or less from Holt Renfrew (Canadian luxury department store). Sadly, I've yet to score one of those deals ! :cry:


 
Get out! Is this the Holt Renfrew Last Call store? Big designer items never get marked down much at my local Holts.


----------



## mharri20

bebefuzz said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think someone in the store hid the item in the back for a VERY LONG time. That's the only way it's even remotely possible. Because seriously, that's MORE than a 99% discount!! The whole thing has got me so curious.. not sure why though, as I'm pretty darn sure I'll never ever in my life see an Herve at that price for the grabbing.



Yea, I mean they are very rare there and normally are priced MUCH higher than that, but the store had a big sale on their dresses to get rid of some old ones so they were selling a bunch for $10-20. They were the dresses that had problems or that ones that no one wanted, (im talking dresses with holes or stains or ones they had hundreds of) but you get the workers who will sneak a good one out for their friends to buy and sell and split the profit. Its sad really the store doesnt do as much as they should about it.


----------



## AEGIS

$12?!


----------



## bebefuzz

mharri20 said:


> Yea, I mean they are very rare there and normally are priced MUCH higher than that, but the store had a big sale on their dresses to get rid of some old ones so they were selling a bunch for $10-20. They were the dresses that had problems or that ones that no one wanted, (im talking dresses with holes or stains or ones they had hundreds of) but you get the workers who will sneak a good one out for their friends to buy and sell and split the profit. Its sad really the store doesnt do as much as they should about it.



geez.. at that cost, I'd buy a bunch and take them to a tailor and get em fixed right up!! I love Herve obviously lol... if I were at that sale, I might have bought all of the xxs at once! even if there were like 50. I mean heck at $15 each, that would only be $750! I've paid more than that for ONE dress.  

although... I can't imagine they had hundreds of one particular style. Even the Herve Leger boutiques have much much less of each style.


----------



## mharri20

bebefuzz said:
			
		

> geez.. at that cost, I'd buy a bunch and take them to a tailor and get em fixed right up!! I love Herve obviously lol... if I were at that sale, I might have bought all of the xxs at once! even if there were like 50. I mean heck at $15 each, that would only be $750! I've paid more than that for ONE dress.
> 
> although... I can't imagine they had hundreds of one particular style. Even the Herve Leger boutiques have much much less of each style.



Haha noooo not what I meant! It's like a Nordstrom rack so they get everything from Nordstrom in so I meant that the non-Herve dresses went on sale...the normally $80 dresses at nordstrom that are beands no one has heard of that go on sale and no one buys at Nordstrom come there and those were on sale...trust me if I could find any Herve at that price I would buy every one I saw!!! That's what I meant lol  any name brand dress gets held in the back until the sale ends...that Herve just got put out for that person.


----------



## bebefuzz

mharri20 said:


> Haha noooo not what I meant! It's like a Nordstrom rack so they get everything from Nordstrom in so I meant that the non-Herve dresses went on sale...the normally $80 dresses at nordstrom that are beands no one has heard of that go on sale and no one buys at Nordstrom come there and those were on sale...trust me if I could find any Herve at that price I would buy every one I saw!!! That's what I meant lol  any name brand dress gets held in the back until the sale ends...that Herve just got put out for that person.



O... I was turning so green that I thought I was going to sprout leaves at any moment. .. would have been better than any sale I've ever posted about by far! Still, a pretty darn good sale for I'm sure some nice stuff!


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> O... *I was turning so green that I thought I was going to sprout leaves at any moment. *.. would have been better than any sale I've ever posted about by far! Still, a pretty darn good sale for I'm sure some nice stuff!


----------



## PANda_USC

Valentine's day outfit for 2012, . Herve Leger Scalloped dress in bright poppy! I was waiting months for this dress to show up. Bathroom lighting making it look a bit yellow-ish,


----------



## dirtyaddiction

PANda_USC said:


> Valentine's day outfit for 2012, . Herve Leger Scalloped dress in bright poppy! I was waiting months for this dress to show up. Bathroom lighting making it look a bit yellow-ish,



Cuuuuute!


----------



## sylphfae

Panda!!!!! Where have you been, missy!!! Hugs!!!! You look wonderful! The scallops are just TOO cute!


----------



## PANda_USC

*dirty*, thank you!!

*sylphfae*, hun!! Awww, :: I've been MIA(took a hiatus) after a very rough break up last year..but I'm back and happy again, ! I'll be posting here and there! Hope you are doing well! Thank you so much, arf!


----------



## lovedresses2010

You look gorgeous! The color is amazing on you!



PANda_USC said:


> Valentine's day outfit for 2012, . Herve Leger Scalloped dress in bright poppy! I was waiting months for this dress to show up. Bathroom lighting making it look a bit yellow-ish,


----------



## vhdos

Love the scallops and the color Panda


----------



## vhdos

My collection:


----------



## vhdos

^From top to bottom/left to right:  classic black dress, black & purple color block dress, china blue essential scoop dress, plum essential scoop dress, bright pink v-neck with dark gray stripe dress, dark red cap sleeve dress, black skirt, white skirt, and cream v-neck dress.  Not pictured: black bandage halter top


----------



## lovedresses2010

Great collection Vhdos! I see some are still unworn! 



vhdos said:


> My collection:
> View attachment 1616817


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

LADIES! i have never tried or bought herve leger dresses before. I am looking to buy this dress however I can only find it online. I am usually a size 2 in dresses, a 34C, & wear a size 25 to 26 in premium denim. So i'm assuming a size XS or S. stylefrizz.com/img/herve-leger-spring-summer-2010.jpg

help me pleaseee:[ need to buy as soon as possible to make it in time for my 21st birthdayyy!


----------



## bebefuzz

xoEMILYANNE said:


> LADIES! i have never tried or bought herve leger dresses before. I am looking to buy this dress however I can only find it online. I am usually a size 2 in dresses, a 34C, & wear a size 25 to 26 in premium denim. So i'm assuming a size XS or S. stylefrizz.com/img/herve-leger-spring-summer-2010.jpg
> 
> help me pleaseee:[ need to buy as soon as possible to make it in time for my 21st birthdayyy!



Xs


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

bebefuzz said:


> Xs



boo. that's what i thought. Only a small is available. Do you think this dress is possible to alter? thank you so much for your helppp:]


----------



## dbeth

vhdos said:


> My collection:
> View attachment 1616817



Wow-- great collection!! That bright red is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> My collection:
> View attachment 1616817


 
Great collection vhdos!


----------



## bebefuzz

xoEMILYANNE said:


> boo. that's what i thought. Only a small is available. Do you think this dress is possible to alter? thank you so much for your helppp:]



I'd imagine that the dress would be very difficult to alter. It's got a number of areas with very delicate mesh work.


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> My collection:
> View attachment 1616817



super classic collection!  Dress twins for the bright red!


----------



## vhdos

lovedresses2010 said:


> Great collection Vhdos! I see some are still unworn!



Yes, two dresses, a skirt, and my new HL halter top is still unworn.  I think that's when you know you need to stop buying for awhile  It's just so darn hard to pass up sale items...


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> super classic collection!  Dress twins for the bright red!



Thanks bebe.  I tend to go for the classics


----------



## Divealicious

vhdos said:
			
		

> My collection:



Wow! Love your collection and color selections


----------



## PANda_USC

*lovedresses*, thank you so much!

*vhdos*, I love the scalloping too!! And wonderful collection of dresses!! Ahem ahem, we need to see you modeling the ones that still have the tags on,


----------



## xoEMILYANNE

bebefuzz said:


> I'd imagine that the dress would be very difficult to alter. It's got a number of areas with very delicate mesh work.



that's what i thought.. thank you so muchh bebefuzz! you are amazing!


----------



## Yanekie

Hello ladies, 

I have always wanted a HL dress. Love them. I have a question on sizing, particularly for hourglass body shapes. I would say I wear a 6/8 in most dress depending on the cut on the hip, but I havea bit of hips and a bit of butt, so I am nervous with. My chest is a 34DDD. How much does it stretch in the hip area. I want to be able to at least walk a few steps. 

TIA


----------



## vhdos

^Different styles offer different fits.  I suggest going and trying on some various styles and sizes and see which ones work best for your body type.  Also, walking in an HL is not a problem.  The fit is tight, but not uncomfortably so.


----------



## mharri20

Does anyone know when they started putting serial numbers on the tags? Normally when I look for if the dress is authentic or not, that's one of the first things I look for. I have seen others authenticated that do not have a serial number on them and I'm curious as to when it started. All of mine are from Nordstrom and they all have serial numbers which I always register. Just curious!


----------



## rach.peng

Could you ladies help me on the sizing please? I'm a size 4 (38) in most clothes 5'6" 118 pound and 34b. I tried on the basic HL scoop neck dress in s and thought it wasn't really flattering, it didn't feel tight, is that normal or should I size down?


----------



## vhdos

^If it didn't feel tight, then yes, try a size down.  Perhaps the scoop neck is not a good style for you?  You could always try a S in different styles too.


----------



## bebefuzz

rach.peng said:


> Could you ladies help me on the sizing please? I'm a size 4 (38) in most clothes 5'6" 118 pound and 34b. I tried on the basic HL scoop neck dress in s and thought it wasn't really flattering, it didn't feel tight, is that normal or should I size down?



You are an xs anyway. Try some more styles too


----------



## bebefuzz

Yanekie said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have always wanted a HL dress. Love them. I have a question on sizing, particularly for hourglass body shapes. I would say I wear a 6/8 in most dress depending on the cut on the hip, but I havea bit of hips and a bit of butt, so I am nervous with. My chest is a 34DDD. How much does it stretch in the hip area. I want to be able to at least walk a few steps.
> 
> TIA



I would suggest size medium for most styles.


----------



## Yanekie

vhdos said:


> ^Different styles offer different fits. I suggest going and trying on some various styles and sizes and see which ones work best for your body type. Also, walking in an HL is not a problem. The fit is tight, but not uncomfortably so.


 
Thanks. I want to do that, but I have severe impulse control. I went to size some CLs and walked out with a pair. 




			
				
bebefuzz said:
			
		

> I would suggest size medium for most styles.


 
Thank you. I will go an try on that size in some styles.


----------



## rach.peng

bebefuzz said:


> You are an xs anyway. Try some more styles too



thanks bebefuzz! I'm constantly checking your site hoping to find my first HL


----------



## Nolia

bebefuzz said:


> I would suggest size medium for most styles.





rach.peng said:


> thanks bebefuzz! I'm constantly checking your site hoping to find my first HL



Same here.  I'm actually trying to find an HL dress for the rehearsal but I'm trying to score something at a great price.  I'm stalking HLO LOL


----------



## bebefuzz

Thanks Rach and Nolia! Big HUGS!


----------



## Nolia

Is this fake? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SEXY-MINI-HE..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3cc3004b26#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, I believe so, and that seller has another listing that looks fake too.


----------



## rach.peng

Ladies is this fake? http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item4ab4bfeafb#ht_500wt_922


----------



## vhdos

^The dress looks okay, but I don't claim to be an expert, so perhaps others could chime in.  Be aware though that there are a few red flags in that sellers feedback history.  In their most recent sales, there are some images of dresses where you can't verify authenticity (bad pictures, no pictures of tags or labels, etc.) and they sold for crazy-low prices.  I would proceed with caution.


----------



## rach.peng

vhdos said:


> ^The dress looks okay, but I don't claim to be an expert, so perhaps others could chime in.  Be aware though that there are a few red flags in that sellers feedback history.  In their most recent sales, there are some images of dresses where you can't verify authenticity (bad pictures, no pictures of tags or labels, etc.) and they sold for crazy-low prices.  I would proceed with caution.



thanks vhdos! yeah that is what I thought too! The dress SEEMS authentic but she sold two of the same purple strapless HL and one of the same style HL dress in black all for less than $200. But then again she's sold a lot of high end items like chanel and lv


----------



## vhdos

^I noticed that too, but it looks like the strapless purple dress was relisted.  I like that the seller has good feedback with some high-end luxury items, but there are still some odd things going on.  Any time I see an HL sell for less than $200, I'm pretty suspicious.  Unless it was a dress that I absolutely had to have, I'd probably pass on that seller.


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> ^I noticed that too, but it looks like the strapless purple dress was relisted.  I like that the seller has good feedback with some high-end luxury items, but there are still some odd things going on.  Any time I see an HL sell for less than $200, I'm pretty suspicious.  Unless it was a dress that I absolutely had to have, I'd probably pass on that seller.



I've watched this seller for a long time, over the past 2 years, pops up every once in a while to sell a fake. Over time the seller has sold LOTS of fake HL. She doesn't do it for long extended time periods so it's less obvious. 

In the past, I was scammed twice during the early days of my Herve Leger obsession. One time I didn't  leave negative feedback because the seller was unstable and making threats and conveniently lived in the next state. The second time was because the seller made me promise to not leave negative feedback after she refunded me.


----------



## Lyn2005

bebefuzz said:


> I've watched this seller for a long time, over the past 2 years, pops up every once in a while to sell a fake. Over time the seller has sold LOTS of fake HL. She doesn't do it for long extended time periods so it's less obvious.
> 
> In the past, I was scammed twice during the early days of my Herve Leger obsession. One time I didn't  leave negative feedback because the seller was unstable and making threats and conveniently lived in the next state. The second time was because the seller made me promise to not leave negative feedback after she refunded me.



Gosh, that's what makes me so afraid to buy Herve Leger on eBay.


----------



## lovedresses2010

bebefuzz said:


> i've watched this seller for a long time, over the past 2 years, pops up every once in a while to sell a fake. Over time the seller has sold lots of fake hl. She doesn't do it for long extended time periods so it's less obvious.
> 
> In the past, i was scammed twice during the early days of my herve leger obsession. One time i didn't leave negative feedback because the seller was unstable and making threats and conveniently lived in the next state. The second time was because the seller made me promise to not leave negative feedback after she refunded me.


 
whoa! The seller sounds psycho!


----------



## bebefuzz

Lyn2005 said:


> Gosh, that's what makes me so afraid to buy Herve Leger on eBay.



Don't worry the One who made threats is a very very rare case for eBay... She was... Special. Most people are good and not evil little scary weirdos with supposed connections with the Mexican mafia. Sounds so crazy it makes me laugh looking back on it. Still got my money back


----------



## Lyn2005

bebefuzz said:


> Don't worry the One who made threats is a very very rare case for eBay... She was... Special. Most people are good and not evil little scary weirdos with supposed connections with the Mexican mafia. Sounds so crazy it makes me laugh looking back on it. Still got my money back



Oh my goodness! That's scary stuff. A fun story to include in your autobiography hehe. Glad you got your $ back


----------



## random22

Hello ladies, can you tell me the name/season of this dress? ive been searching to no avail so thought I would ask the experts 

I loooove the colour.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rach.peng

hey ladies what about this one? I really like this style so I'm realy hoping to find one  She only have 10 feedbacks and she have sold 3 HL before but the tag is missing on the dress soo... 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3a7163b527#ht_869wt_1378


----------



## vhdos

rach.peng said:


> hey ladies what about this one? I really like this style so I'm realy hoping to find one  She only have 10 feedbacks and she have sold 3 HL before but the tag is missing on the dress soo...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-P..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3a7163b527#ht_869wt_1378



I wouldn't buy from that seller.  Sold two dresses for crazy-low prices and neither one of them had any tag pictures.  They may be authentic, but too sketchy for me.


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> I wouldn't buy from that seller.  Sold two dresses for crazy-low prices and neither one of them had any tag pictures.  They may be authentic, but too sketchy for me.



You are right vhdos. I can confirm it's counterfeit.


----------



## Lyn2005

I have a dress I purchased long long ago from a local consignment store, anyone free to have a quick look at it in the Authenticate this section?


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi everyone,
I wanted to add to the eye candy and post my collection of HLs.  I am quite happy that I've been able to acquire most of the 2008 dresses I've been lusting after.  I still would like to add something white and something gold.  I also drooled over all of the leather harnesses in this seasons collection. Hopefully I can score one of them and add a new dimension to my dresses.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Nadin22

soleilbrun said:


> Hi everyone,
> I wanted to add to the eye candy and post my collection of HLs.  I am quite happy that I've been able to acquire most of the 2008 dresses I've been lusting after.  I still would like to add something white and something gold.  I also drooled over all of the leather harnesses in this seasons collection. Hopefully I can score one of them and add a new dimension to my dresses.
> Thanks for letting me share.



Wow!!! I love your collection!


----------



## bebefuzz

soleilbrun said:


> Hi everyone,
> I wanted to add to the eye candy and post my collection of HLs.  I am quite happy that I've been able to acquire most of the 2008 dresses I've been lusting after.  I still would like to add something white and something gold.  I also drooled over all of the leather harnesses in this seasons collection. Hopefully I can score one of them and add a new dimension to my dresses.
> Thanks for letting me share.



I see that you got your strapless!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Nadin22 said:


> Wow!!! I love your collection!


 
Thank you!


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> I see that you got your strapless!!


 
How could I resist! I want to thank you again for all your help and advice. Hopefully, You can post your collection, even though you may only have one


----------



## vhdos

Lovely collection, soleilbrun


----------



## mharri20

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> I wanted to add to the eye candy and post my collection of HLs.  I am quite happy that I've been able to acquire most of the 2008 dresses I've been lusting after.  I still would like to add something white and something gold.  I also drooled over all of the leather harnesses in this seasons collection. Hopefully I can score one of them and add a new dimension to my dresses.
> Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful collection!! Love the black and white one


----------



## random22

Hi ladies, what do you think of these 2?

ITEM: BNWTs Authentic Herve Leger Bandage Dress - RRP over £250.00
ITEM NUMBER: 220965750068
SELLER ID: goodtastedealer
LINK: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWTs-Auth...-/220965750068

And this one

ITEM: Herve Leger Dress Size XS
ITEM NUMBER: 200721403025
SELLER ID: liquoricenicola1955
LINK: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200721403025


----------



## lovedresses2010

soleilbrun said:


> Hi everyone,
> I wanted to add to the eye candy and post my collection of HLs. I am quite happy that I've been able to acquire most of the 2008 dresses I've been lusting after. I still would like to add something white and something gold. I also drooled over all of the leather harnesses in this seasons collection. Hopefully I can score one of them and add a new dimension to my dresses.
> Thanks for letting me share.


 
OMG! I love the purple off shoulder and the ombre mock neck. So jealous!


----------



## vhdos

random22 said:


> Hi ladies, what do you think of these 2?
> 
> ITEM: BNWTs Authentic Herve Leger Bandage Dress - RRP over £250.00
> ITEM NUMBER: 220965750068
> SELLER ID: goodtastedealer
> LINK: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNWTs-Auth...-/220965750068
> 
> And this one
> 
> ITEM: Herve Leger Dress Size XS
> ITEM NUMBER: 200721403025
> SELLER ID: liquoricenicola1955
> LINK: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200721403025



Don't know that I would trust either seller with that limited feedback and the second seller has three negatives.


----------



## Nolia

Outnet has this gorgeous dress in Size 4!! (XS).  I am an S.  
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216912


----------



## mharri20

Hi ladies,

I just found this dress and I really love it and the price is right, but I'm wondering why the price is so low. I have the same dress in black and it looks exactly the same, but I'm still iffy...and the seller has no feedback. Worth the risk do you think? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270928257680?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_398wt_95


----------



## lovedresses2010

mharri20 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just found this dress and I really love it and the price is right, but I'm wondering why the price is so low. I have the same dress in black and it looks exactly the same, but I'm still iffy...and the seller has no feedback. Worth the risk do you think?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270928257680?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_398wt_95


 
No I would not risk it. You can buy it now for $250 and I doubt anyone would be willing to let an authentic one go for that price


----------



## lovedresses2010

Thought I'd share a picture of a Herve Leger dress I wore to a Tiffany and Co. themed party! The color kind of matches the Tiffany's blue so I thought it was appropriate.


----------



## soleilbrun

lovedresses2010 said:


> OMG! I love the purple off shoulder and the ombre mock neck. So jealous!


 
I've yet to wear the off the shoulder purple one.  I am looking foward to it though, quite a sexy dress. I wore the ombre mock neck for NYE, quite a success! I will remember you if I see them around the net.


----------



## soleilbrun

lovedresses2010 said:


> Thought I'd share a picture of a Herve Leger dress I wore to a Tiffany and Co. themed party! The color kind of matches the Tiffany's blue so I thought it was appropriate.


 

Heelllooo hot stuff!  I think that color was perfect for the Tiffany party.  You look great in that dress.


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> Lovely collection, soleilbrun


 


mharri20 said:


> Beautiful collection!! Love the black and white one


 
Thank you vhdos and mharri.  I just received the black and white one last week, my UHG dress. I missed out so many times on that dress.


----------



## soleilbrun

mharri20 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just found this dress and I really love it and the price is right, but I'm wondering why the price is so low. I have the same dress in black and it looks exactly the same, but I'm still iffy...and the seller has no feedback. Worth the risk do you think?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/270928257680?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_398wt_95


 
I have this dress.  The HL tag on mine has 4 bands making up the square. The tag is placed strangely in mine I think.  Ask for a full length photo of the back of the dress taken when it is inside out. A better close up of the HL tag to see how it is atached.  Bebefuzz stated that it is highly faked.  Ask her to take a look at the other photos when you get them. Maybe she can tell just from the listing.  She's gifted you know!


----------



## vhdos

lovedresses2010 said:


> No I would not risk it. You can buy it now for $250 and I doubt anyone would be willing to let an authentic one go for that price



Me either.  I wouldn't touch that dress with a 10-foot pole.  No feedback + super-low price = trouble.  The tags and dress look okay (although, I'm not expert), but it could be a bait and switch routine (buy a dress that looks authentic in pictures and then receive a fake one).  Like they always say, if it seems too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> I've yet to wear the off the shoulder purple one.  I am looking foward to it though, quite a sexy dress. I wore the ombre mock neck for NYE, quite a success! I will remember you if I see them around the net.



Yes, the purple one is quite sexy.  I purchased it at one point and returned it.  It was so teeny-tiny and the off-the shoulder part would ride up, which made it uncomfortable for me.  It's such a pretty color though!


----------



## mharri20

lovedresses2010 said:


> No I would not risk it. You can buy it now for $250 and I doubt anyone would be willing to let an authentic one go for that price





soleilbrun said:


> I have this dress.  The HL tag on mine has 4 bands making up the square. The tag is placed strangely in mine I think.  Ask for a full length photo of the back of the dress taken when it is inside out. A better close up of the HL tag to see how it is atached.  Bebefuzz stated that it is highly faked.  Ask her to take a look at the other photos when you get them. Maybe she can tell just from the listing.  She's gifted you know!





vhdos said:


> Me either.  I wouldn't touch that dress with a 10-foot pole.  No feedback + super-low price = trouble.  The tags and dress look okay (although, I'm not expert), but it could be a bait and switch routine (buy a dress that looks authentic in pictures and then receive a fake one).  Like they always say, if it seems too good to be true, it probably is.



I finally figured out how to correctly multi-quote..yay! Thanks for the advice....i don't think its worth it now...I don't want to be scammed! If they had better feedback (or any at all) I would try but guess not. Hope its authentic not a scam and someone gets a really good deal!


----------



## lovedresses2010

soleilbrun said:


> I've yet to wear the off the shoulder purple one. I am looking foward to it though, quite a sexy dress. I wore the ombre mock neck for NYE, quite a success! I will remember you if I see them around the net.


 
Aww thank you! I love the herve leger off the shoulders and I love the purple. Hope you'll get a chance to wear it soon!


----------



## shopmagnet

Hey everyone!  I really wanted to buy my first Herve Leger dress and I really love this one. Is there any way someone could tell me if it is authentic? 
Thank you! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item35ba187c7f#ht_500wt_1204


----------



## Nadin22

lovedresses2010 said:


> Thought I'd share a picture of a Herve Leger dress I wore to a Tiffany and Co. themed party! The color kind of matches the Tiffany's blue so I thought it was appropriate.



You look amazing! Beautiful dress!


----------



## lovedresses2010

soleilbrun said:


> Heelllooo hot stuff! I think that color was perfect for the Tiffany party. You look great in that dress.


 


Nadin22 said:


> You look amazing! Beautiful dress!


 
Thanks girls! The strapless Herves are my favorite!


----------



## Nolia

I would like my first Herve dress to be something I can wear for a wedding event (be it rehearsal or bachelorette party).  Could someone authenticate these for me please and thank you?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER..._s_Dresses&hash=item4ab4ece31d#ht_1169wt_1396

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20072405949...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1413

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEXY-MINI-H..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3cc3004b26#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## vhdos

^The first one has no pictures of the interior tags, the second one has horrible feedback (ALL negatives as a seller), and the third one looks okay, but still not enough feedback to make me feel comfortable...


----------



## vhdos

^the more I look at the third one, the more it doesn't feel right.  Look at the other HL that the seller currently has up for auction - it looks fake to me. (and notice how they conveniently tuck in part of the tag on the second picture...). 
I'd pass these up and keep looking


----------



## lovedresses2010

Nolia said:


> I would like my first Herve dress to be something I can wear for a wedding event (be it rehearsal or bachelorette party). Could someone authenticate these for me please and thank you?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER..._s_Dresses&hash=item4ab4ece31d#ht_1169wt_1396
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20072405949...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEXY-MINI-H..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3cc3004b26#ht_500wt_1413


 
Ya, they all look fake to me as well


----------



## random22

Any thoughts on this one ladies...

I love love love the colours...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-Herve-Leger-Dress-M-Size-10-/110837526008


----------



## rach.peng

what about this one ladies, this is like the third time I asked about this dress, cuz I really REALLY want this dress lol 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3372ef06ef#ht_500wt_1378


----------



## Divealicious

So tempted right now...

40% extra off on some HL styles on the Outnet Int

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Dress...t&designerFilter=Herve_Leger&sortBy=price-asc


----------



## Divealicious

I feel a little bit guilty right now, since I kinda promised myself to stick to my shopping diet for at least another few months... but I'm also so excited I just ordered my first HL dress! 
I decided to go for this one: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/254134
I think it's classic and a versatile color, I hope it won't be too short on me


----------



## Nadin22

Divealicious said:


> I feel a little bit guilty right now, since I kinda promised myself to stick to my shopping diet for at least another few months... but I'm also so excited I just ordered my first HL dress!
> I decided to go for this one: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/254134
> I think it's classic and a versatile color, I hope it won't be too short on me



That's a beautiful dress! Great for Spring and Summer!


----------



## vhdos

random22 said:


> Any thoughts on this one ladies...
> 
> I love love love the colours...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Used-Herve-Leger-Dress-M-Size-10-/110837526008



I'm not familiar with that particular style.  That seller has sold a few HL dresses at crazy-low prices, which is a big red flag for me.


----------



## vhdos

rach.peng said:


> what about this one ladies, this is like the third time I asked about this dress, cuz I really REALLY want this dress lol
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3372ef06ef#ht_500wt_1378



The picture of the tags are not really good enough to verify (especially the image of the interior tag).  Also, even though that seller has good feedback, they have not sold any other high-end items, which is something I look for in a seller.


----------



## vhdos

Divealicious said:


> So tempted right now...
> 
> 40% extra off on some HL styles on the Outnet Int
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Dress...t&designerFilter=Herve_Leger&sortBy=price-asc



I can't access HL on Outnet right now.  Every time I log on, I get this weird, super-long error message and it's very difficult to close it.  I had to shut my laptop down twice yesterday because of it.


----------



## Divealicious

vhdos said:


> I can't access HL on Outnet right now.  Every time I log on, I get this weird, super-long error message and it's very difficult to close it.  I had to shut my laptop down twice yesterday because of it.



I get some errors too... maybe that annoying video finally broke down 

I can ignore the error messages in Firefox though, maybe that works for you too if you're trying Internet Explorer now?


----------



## Divealicious

Nadin22 said:


> That's a beautiful dress! Great for Spring and Summer!



thanks  it's simple, but I like simple, I prefer to dress it up or down depending on the occasion


----------



## vhdos

Divealicious said:


> I get some errors too... maybe that annoying video finally broke down
> 
> I can ignore the error messages in Firefox though, maybe that works for you too if you're trying Internet Explorer now?



Ugh!  That annoying video needs to go....


----------



## Lyn2005

Does anyone have an opinion on this purple dress?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Guaranteed-...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item4601928e0f#ht_500wt_922


----------



## Nolia

vhdos said:


> ^the more I look at the third one, the more it doesn't feel right.  Look at the other HL that the seller currently has up for auction - it looks fake to me. (and notice how they conveniently tuck in part of the tag on the second picture...).
> I'd pass these up and keep looking



Thank you so much~
What about these ones?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._WC_Dresses&hash=item41634428ff#ht_622wt_1396
(This one looks authentic to me)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._Clothing_2&hash=item3f14b8326b#ht_500wt_1413

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-with-ta...WC_Dresses&hash=item1c24957030#ht_4481wt_1396


----------



## vhdos

Lyn2005 said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on this purple dress?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Guaranteed-...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item4601928e0f#ht_500wt_922



I have this exact same dress and I love it.  It was my very first HL.  This one looks okay, but beware, that seller does have some negative feedback if you read through it all.


----------



## vhdos

Noila - you really need to check a sellers feedback and read through the item descriptions VERY carefully.  The first dress looks okay, but that seller has several negative feedbacks, so I wouldn't shop with them.  The second dress says right in the item description that it's an HL "copy" dress.  The third one has 0 feedback as a seller and I wouldn't shop with someone with no feedback.


----------



## Lyn2005

vhdos said:


> I have this exact same dress and I love it.  It was my very first HL.  This one looks okay, but beware, that seller does have some negative feedback if you read through it all.



Thank you! I wasn't sure this style was made in purple, but now I know it is  

I did check her fb, seems she hasn't sold for a while...hm....maybe I will post pics here once it arrives if I win? Just to be sure?


----------



## Nolia

vhdos said:


> Noila - you really need to check a sellers feedback and read through the item descriptions VERY carefully.  The first dress looks okay, but that seller has several negative feedbacks, so I wouldn't shop with them.  The second dress says right in the item description that it's an HL "copy" dress.  The third one has 0 feedback as a seller and I wouldn't shop with someone with no feedback.



You mean no recent feedback?  It says 100% (I'm not very well-versed in Ebay) so maybe I'm not understanding how feedback works? And even if they have no feedback, how does the dress look so far from the provided image? (I know it's just a tag, not sure if you can tell authenticity from that though).  If I ask for more pics, what shots should I look for?


----------



## vhdos

^Which dress/feedback are you referring to?  Sure, the feedback on the third dress is 100%, but that seller has never sold anything on EBay before.  They have 100% positive feedback _buying_ things.


----------



## Nolia

vhdos said:


> ^Which dress/feedback are you referring to?  Sure, the feedback on the third dress is 100%, but that seller has never sold anything on EBay before.  They have 100% positive feedback _buying_ things.



Yeah, that makes sense.  But all sellers have to start somewhere, right?  If I were able to get photos what kind of shots should I ask for?


----------



## lovedresses2010

Nolia said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. But all sellers have to start somewhere, right? If I were able to get photos what kind of shots should I ask for?


 
You should ask for shots of the brand labels and care labels. Possibly also ask them to flip the dress inside out and photos of the hanger straps. If the dress is new with tags ask them for a shot of the side of the tag that shows style number and color


----------



## bebefuzz

It doesn't matter all this talk about the third seller, because the dress is a fake.  

I went through sold dresses on eBay. It's freaking disturbing how many more fakes compared to authentics are sold now. And some of them sell for quite a lot! It makes owners of Herve a little sick to their stomach, at least to me it does. 

For all you girls out there who are new to the brand. DON'T buy fakes. They are not as good! I promise! pinky swear. besides serial fake sellers just buy their cr** from ioffer for like $70 a dress (or even lower in bulk I'm sure) and resell on ebay and pocket the difference.   

Darn stupid fake front zip dress. The fakers have picked up that it is a really popular dress and the fake on that one is better than most as far as tagging, sewing pattern, zipper, etc.. there are still differences in the photos however if you really pay attention to the details. Those fakes have been selling for $500-$700 sometimes!

Anyway, are things this badly counterfeited across the board on eBay? 

sorry... long rant... I'm done now.


----------



## random22

ANyone else thoughts on this one? This girl has quite a few HL dresses for sale, she said she is splitting from her hubby and is selling...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110837526008


----------



## Divealicious

This is why I'm scared to buy things on eBay already! I'm not an expert and the fakes look so real sometimes! It makes me sad that there are people out there who willingly lie and rip off others like that... So I buy from Outnet, NAP sale instead...


----------



## soleilbrun

random22 said:


> ANyone else thoughts on this one? This girl has quite a few HL dresses for sale, she said she is splitting from her hubby and is selling...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/110837526008


 I've never seen an HL in that colorway!


----------



## soleilbrun

Nolia said:


> I would like my first Herve dress to be something I can wear for a wedding event (be it rehearsal or bachelorette party). Could someone authenticate these for me please and thank you?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/HERVE-LEGER..._s_Dresses&hash=item4ab4ece31d#ht_1169wt_1396
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20072405949...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEXY-MINI-H..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3cc3004b26#ht_500wt_1413


 
Nolia,
I think if you are shopping on ebay for an HL you need to take your time.  As bebefuzz mentioned, most of them are fake! This method of shopping is a work in progress- long hours and patience. If you'd like to have one for an upcoming event and it is fast approching, I think you're best option is rent the runway.  You can try out styles you like as well as work out your sizing issues. Then you can go from there to eventually purchase one.  HLO, is another great venu for buying authentic dresses at a fraction of the cost in a safe environement. You will also have info on the sizing of the dress and fit etc.
I know the desire to want to have one now.  My first HL was authentic but too big.  I was disappointed and did not get why everyone loved these dresses.  Finally I got another authentic one that was the perfect fit.  I got it! The dresses are magic in the right size and style for your body type. I have never looked back. I have 7 (I think). 

What size are you and what style do you prefer?  I've seen some authentic ones but on european sites so with the currency conversion may be a bit pricier than what you'd find on HLO.

HTH and good luck!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello all,

Please add your two cents on these dresses. I believe them to be authentic. TIA for anyone looking for HLs at this time.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/HERVE-LEGER-SUPE...=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item3a7160b27a

http://cgi.ebay.fr/HERVE-LEGER-SUPE...=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item3a7160caed
This dress has been haunting me for moths. Not my size and now way for me too make it work. Someone put me out of my misery!

http://cgi.ebay.fr/HERVE-LEGER-robe...=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item3a71467dc0

http://cgi.ebay.fr/HERVE-LEGER-ROBE...=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item19ce655bae

http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/herve-leger.shtml
This site you can negociate with the seller and in english too.


----------



## Nolia

bebefuzz said:


> It doesn't matter all this talk about the third seller, because the dress is a fake.
> 
> I went through sold dresses on eBay. It's freaking disturbing how many more fakes compared to authentics are sold now. And some of them sell for quite a lot! It makes owners of Herve a little sick to their stomach, at least to me it does.
> 
> For all you girls out there who are new to the brand. DON'T buy fakes. They are not as good! I promise! pinky swear. besides serial fake sellers just buy their cr** from ioffer for like $70 a dress (or even lower in bulk I'm sure) and resell on ebay and pocket the difference.
> 
> Darn stupid fake front zip dress. The fakers have picked up that it is a really popular dress and the fake on that one is better than most as far as tagging, sewing pattern, zipper, etc.. there are still differences in the photos however if you really pay attention to the details. Those fakes have been selling for $500-$700 sometimes!
> 
> Anyway, are things this badly counterfeited across the board on eBay?
> 
> sorry... long rant... I'm done now.



I agree with you.  Unfortunately I am a size S and that is so popular, I just don't have the same finesse as more seasoned HL lovers have when it comes to snagging a good deal.  I've been stalking your site for a while and still nothing I like yet. =(



soleilbrun said:


> Nolia,
> I think if you are shopping on ebay for an HL you need to take your time.  As bebefuzz mentioned, most of them are fake! This method of shopping is a work in progress- long hours and patience. If you'd like to have one for an upcoming event and it is fast approching, I think you're best option is rent the runway.  You can try out styles you like as well as work out your sizing issues. Then you can go from there to eventually purchase one.  HLO, is another great venu for buying authentic dresses at a fraction of the cost in a safe environement. You will also have info on the sizing of the dress and fit etc.
> I know the desire to want to have one now.  My first HL was authentic but too big.  I was disappointed and did not get why everyone loved these dresses.  Finally I got another authentic one that was the perfect fit.  I got it! The dresses are magic in the right size and style for your body type. I have never looked back. I have 7 (I think).
> 
> What size are you and what style do you prefer?  I've seen some authentic ones but on european sites so with the currency conversion may be a bit pricier than what you'd find on HLO.
> 
> HTH and good luck!



I would LOVE to rent from RTR but it is not available to me (I am in Canada )

I really like the older bold colour styles.  I've been to Holt Renfrew and tried on some HL dresses.  I know my size is S for sure in most styles.  Since that is such a popular size, I find that my selection is slim online.



lovedresses2010 said:


> You should ask for shots of the brand labels and care labels. Possibly also ask them to flip the dress inside out and photos of the hanger straps. If the dress is new with tags ask them for a shot of the side of the tag that shows style number and color



Thank you so much!!


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Please add your two cents on these dresses. I believe them to be authentic. TIA for anyone looking for HLs at this time.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/HERVE-LEGER-SUPE...=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item3a7160b27a
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/HERVE-LEGER-SUPE...=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item3a7160caed
> This dress has been haunting me for moths. Not my size and now way for me too make it work. Someone put me out of my misery!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/HERVE-LEGER-robe...=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item3a71467dc0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/HERVE-LEGER-ROBE...=FR_Vêtements_pour_femmes&hash=item19ce655bae
> 
> http://fr.vestiairecollective.com/herve-leger.shtml
> This site you can negociate with the seller and in english too.



I am not familiar with the tags on two of those EBay dresses and the other two don't even have pictures of tags...  I wouldn't buy any of them, but that's just my personal opinion.


----------



## random22

What do you think of the dress in these pics? Any thoughts on the tags/authenticity?


----------



## random22

Another 2 of the care label


----------



## random22

I thought it was real, or I wanted it to be... Looking closer seems the Label is a bit grainy looking, what do you gals think?


----------



## vhdos

Okay, ladies, I have an alterations question.  I know that the info I need is probably tucked away somewhere in this thread, but I'm just gonna throw it out there and hope to get my answer.  I know that many of you have had your dresses professionally shortened by folding a strip of fabric under at the fold of one of the bands, and then carefully sewing it.  Have any of you had any luck with having the bottom hem shortened by having them actually cut the material (at the fold of a band) and then sewed somehow to keep the fabric from unraveling?  I need some dresses shortened, but I'm just not crazy about the "bulk" at the bottom when a dress is shortened simply by folding it under.  Thanks!!!


----------



## lovedresses2010

random22 said:


> What do you think of the dress in these pics? Any thoughts on the tags/authenticity?


 
Sorry not authentic


----------



## random22

lovedresses2010 said:


> Sorry not authentic



Thanks for letting me know, luckily I didn't bid


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> Okay, ladies, I have an alterations question. I know that the info I need is probably tucked away somewhere in this thread, but I'm just gonna throw it out there and hope to get my answer. I know that many of you have had your dresses professionally shortened by folding a strip of fabric under at the fold of one of the bands, and then carefully sewing it. Have any of you had any luck with having the bottom hem shortened by having them actually cut the material (at the fold of a band) and then sewed somehow to keep the fabric from unraveling? I need some dresses shortened, but I'm just not crazy about the "bulk" at the bottom when a dress is shortened simply by folding it under. Thanks!!!


 
Is this pertaining to a faux banded dress? I've had an individually banded dress professionally shortened and it turned out great.


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, I believe that most of my dresses are faux-banded, so my question is whether or not anyone has had any luck professionally shortening a hem by having a seamstress cut the fabric and then somehow "seal" the end?


----------



## Rimi

new to this forum...hi, all! 

i'm wondering if anyone has any modeling pics/real people pics/celebrity pics of this dress. i'm strongly considering this dress to wear to my senior prom, so i want to make the right decision!

*bebefuzz* helped me out on her blog some weeks back, but i seem to have lost the photos she showed me! 

thanks, ladies!

p.s. i may have some follow up questions...so stay tuned!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Rimi said:


> new to this forum...hi, all!
> 
> i'm wondering if anyone has any modeling pics/real people pics/celebrity pics of this dress. i'm strongly considering this dress to wear to my senior prom, so i want to make the right decision!
> 
> *bebefuzz* helped me out on her blog some weeks back, but i seem to have lost the photos she showed me!
> 
> thanks, ladies!
> 
> p.s. i may have some follow up questions...so stay tuned!


 
Theres some photos of that dress on rent the runway. If you don't have an account just create one and search up Herve Leger. Its called the Tangerine Maragarita Dress on their site.


----------



## Rimi

lovedresses2010 said:


> Theres some photos of that dress on rent the runway. If you don't have an account just create one and search up Herve Leger. Its called the Tangerine Maragarita Dress on their site.



thanks 

does anyone know the name or style number?


----------



## Divealicious

vhdos said:


> Ugh!  That annoying video needs to go....



FINALLY... it's no longer auto playing, you need to click now to start the video. The errors are also gone now


----------



## Nolia

Can I get an authenticity check on this one please?  I checked the feedback of the seller and some do say that they received an authentic dress. I've asked for photos of the tags but how does it look so far?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._s_Dresses&hash=item19ce8d7918#ht_1800wt_1396


----------



## vhdos

Nolia said:


> Can I get an authenticity check on this one please?  I checked the feedback of the seller and some do say that they received an authentic dress. I've asked for photos of the tags but how does it look so far?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._s_Dresses&hash=item19ce8d7918#ht_1800wt_1396



I wouldn't feel comfortable saying how a dress looks without pictures of tags.
Also, I wouldn't shop with that seller as there are too many negatives in their feedback.


----------



## Nadin22

Nolia said:


> Can I get an authenticity check on this one please?  I checked the feedback of the seller and some do say that they received an authentic dress. I've asked for photos of the tags but how does it look so far?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger..._s_Dresses&hash=item19ce8d7918#ht_1800wt_1396



Hi Nolia, I'm no expert but I'm pretty sure that this is a fake. The honeysuckle dress has double straps and this one doesn't. I would stay away...


----------



## Rimi

Nadin22 said:


> Hi Nolia, I'm no expert but I'm pretty sure that this is a fake. The honeysuckle dress has double straps and this one doesn't. I would stay away...



+1 and isn't EUR 60.49 SUPER low? i recently saw one sell for over $650...:wondering


----------



## lovedresses2010

Nadin22 said:


> Hi Nolia, I'm no expert but I'm pretty sure that this is a fake. The honeysuckle dress has double straps and this one doesn't. I would stay away...


 
I noticed that they have also started making the fake honeysuckle with double straps now as well. Although you can tell its still fake its sad how replicas keep getting better and better =(


----------



## Nolia

vhdos said:


> I wouldn't feel comfortable saying how a dress looks without pictures of tags.
> Also, I wouldn't shop with that seller as there are too many negatives in their feedback.





Nadin22 said:


> Hi Nolia, I'm no expert but I'm pretty sure that this is a fake. The honeysuckle dress has double straps and this one doesn't. I would stay away...



Thank you!

Darnit.  Why is it so hard to find a good deal!!


----------



## vhdos

^I think that instead of focusing on a "good deal" you need to focus on finding authentic dresses.


----------



## Nolia

vhdos said:


> ^I think that instead of focusing on a "good deal" you need to focus on finding authentic dresses.



I'd like to find both.


----------



## dhampir2005

Nolia,

I think it's important to understand that if an HL deal seems too good to be to true, it probably is because the dress is fake. While I understand you want to get a good deal on an HL, a lot of information regarding authentication can be found in the archives of HLO. There is even an entry entirely devoted to differentiating between a real and fake version of the Honeysuckle dress you asked about. When I try to purchase an HL through ebay I ask the seller for extensive pictures to 1. Gauge the seller's attitude 2. Check the quality of the pictures. Clearly if the seller has nothing to hide, he/she will be accommodating and provide all the requested pictures that clearly depict what you are asking about. I think normally this is the best course to take first when even considering a particular dress. Hope that helps and good luck in your search.



Nolia said:


> I'd like to find both.


----------



## bebefuzz

dhampir2005 said:


> Nolia,
> 
> I think it's important to understand that if an HL deal seems too good to be to true, it probably is because the dress is fake. While I understand you want to get a good deal on an HL, a lot of information regarding authentication can be found in the archives of HLO. There is even an entry entirely devoted to differentiating between a real and fake version of the Honeysuckle dress you asked about. When I try to purchase an HL through ebay I ask the seller for extensive pictures to 1. Gauge the seller's attitude 2. Check the quality of the pictures. Clearly if the seller has nothing to hide, he/she will be accommodating and provide all the requested pictures that clearly depict what you are asking about. I think normally this is the best course to take first when even considering a particular dress. Hope that helps and good luck in your search.


 
I do want to state that my old post on the honeysuckle was done a while ago. Since then, the fake has double straps and the design is closer to the real one, but still not right.


----------



## bebefuzz

It is nearly impossible finding a good deal on a HG HL which is what the honeysuckle dress is. For every 100 of those on eBay only one might be authentic, just because it was made quite a while ago, and because girls like me are around. I will never let my hg dresses go! Because they are so rare now, they go for a lot as long as the seller doesn't put a buy it now. I have even seen fake hg go for more than $700!

It has been a long time since I have seen an authentic 2008 hg dress on eBay..


----------



## bebefuzz

dhampir2005 said:


> Nolia,
> 
> I think it's important to understand that if an HL deal seems too good to be to true, it probably is because the dress is fake. While I understand you want to get a good deal on an HL, a lot of information regarding authentication can be found in the archives of HLO. There is even an entry entirely devoted to differentiating between a real and fake version of the Honeysuckle dress you asked about. When I try to purchase an HL through ebay I ask the seller for extensive pictures to 1. Gauge the seller's attitude 2. Check the quality of the pictures. Clearly if the seller has nothing to hide, he/she will be accommodating and provide all the requested pictures that clearly depict what you are asking about. I think normally this is the best course to take first when even considering a particular dress. Hope that helps and good luck in your search.


I couldn't agree with you more!! Particularly about the seller's attitude! People selling fakes do act differently, even in text! Overly sensitive, and defensive.. And sometimes even rude


----------



## Nolia

bebefuzz said:


> It is nearly impossible finding a good deal on a HG HL which is what the honeysuckle dress is. For every 100 of those on eBay only one might be authentic, just because it was made quite a while ago, and because girls like me are around. I will never let my hg dresses go! Because they are so rare now, they go for a lot as long as the seller doesn't put a buy it now. I have even seen fake hg go for more than $700!
> 
> It has been a long time since I have seen an authentic 2008 hg dress on eBay..



Hmmm, maybe that is what I am missing.  That a lot of the HL dress I like are considered an HG dress. =/  That sucks.  I am not really tickled pink my the newer seasons and having to compete with others who know what they're looking for will make finding a good "deal" really difficult for me.

I wished that RTR was available in Canada, I would be all over that. =(

Even up here at Holts, the selection of HL is slim pickings...


----------



## dhampir2005

bebefuzz said:


> I couldn't agree with you more!! Particularly about the seller's attitude! People selling fakes do act differently, even in text! Overly sensitive, and defensive.. And sometimes even rude



Yeah they're normally not too forthcoming with the pictures or like you said become extra defensive. I make sure to stay courteous but I have some pretty extensive requests


----------



## bebefuzz

Nolia said:


> Hmmm, maybe that is what I am missing.  That a lot of the HL dress I like are considered an HG dress. =/  That sucks.  I am not really tickled pink my the newer seasons and having to compete with others who know what they're looking for will make finding a good "deal" really difficult for me.
> 
> I wished that RTR was available in Canada, I would be all over that. =(
> 
> Even up here at Holts, the selection of HL is slim pickings...



Even if you knew what you were looking for, a hg 2008 dress (honeysuckle, ombré off shoulder, mini front zip, teal with beading) will run you best at the very least $500 on eBay.  And, that's only if the seller has a really bad listing.


----------



## scarletambience

Ladies, I have a question - how do you wear your HL's in cold weather? For instance, would you wear nylons/fishnets or is that just tacky? I'm going to be in Manhattan in 2 weeks and the wind at night is chilly should I just freeze?


----------



## vhdos

^I have worn a black HL with black tights, black CL booties, and a fitted leather jacket.  I don't wear nylons and fishnets can come off looking trashy when not done just right.


----------



## Rimi

What do you think, ladies...real or fake? Should I ask for more tag photos?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Strapless-H...5915?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f14beeacb


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, especially interior tag photos.  Also, although that sellers feedback is okay (one negative), they don't have experience selling high-end luxury items, so I wouldn't feel comfortable shopping with them (but again, that just has to do with my own, personal comfort level and everyone is different).


----------



## Rimi

vhdos said:
			
		

> ^Yes, especially interior tag photos.  Also, although that sellers feedback is okay (one negative), they don't have experience selling high-end luxury items, so I wouldn't feel comfortable shopping with them (but again, that just has to do with my own, personal comfort level and everyone is different).



I will definitely ask for those.

And nope, that last sentence is perfectly reasonable, thanks! May be back with more photos later.


----------



## lovedresses2010

Rimi said:


> What do you think, ladies...real or fake? Should I ask for more tag photos?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Strapless-H...5915?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f14beeacb


 
I'm actually pretty sure thats fake though


----------



## lovedresses2010

What do you guys think about this dress? Is it too much?


----------



## vhdos

^Too much going on there.  It's metallic, textured, and has cut-outs.  Everything combined is just too over-the-top for me.


----------



## lovedresses2010

vhdos said:


> ^Too much going on there. It's metallic, textured, and has cut-outs. Everything combined is just too over-the-top for me.


 
Your right but for some reason I love it so much! I don't know if it's practical or if I'd ever be able to wear it out =(


----------



## Divealicious

Outnet International pop up sale going on! Some HL included!


----------



## Lyn2005

Divealicious said:


> Outnet International pop up sale going on! Some HL included!



Wow! Some really nice HL pieces on sale! I hope some tpfers get them


----------



## Swanky

Just a reminder that this is not an authenticity questions thread.  I'm getting a lot of complaints/requests to ask for people to stop posting authenticity questions here.
Please use the"Authenticate This Apparel" sticky provided at the top of the forum.


----------



## mharri20

Hey ladies!

So I went to NM the other day and quickly stopped by the HL section to see what they had and I decided I really want a metallic HL next. I didn't have time to try them on but I'm wondering how the fit is compared to the other dresses. They feel much stiffer and like they wouldn't stretch as much which makes me think I would have to go with a S instead of an XS. Do any of you have metallic ones? How do they wear over time, will they stretch more and become more relaxed after you wear them?


----------



## Lyn2005

mharri20 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> So I went to NM the other day and quickly stopped by the HL section to see what they had and I decided I really want a metallic HL next. I didn't have time to try them on but I'm wondering how the fit is compared to the other dresses. They feel much stiffer and like they wouldn't stretch as much which makes me think I would have to go with a S instead of an XS. Do any of you have metallic ones? How do they wear over time, will they stretch more and become more relaxed after you wear them?


 
I don't have any metallic dresses but I am wondering the same question. Also, do the metallics and sequins emphasize any slight bumps even more? I usually wear a M, so not the tiniest of sizes, and I love HL because it slims. If the metallics/shinys counteract that effect...well... no point for me, lol.


----------



## rnsmelody

mharri20 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> So I went to NM the other day and quickly stopped by the HL section to see what they had and I decided I really want a metallic HL next. I didn't have time to try them on but I'm wondering how the fit is compared to the other dresses. They feel much stiffer and like they wouldn't stretch as much which makes me think I would have to go with a S instead of an XS. Do any of you have metallic ones? How do they wear over time, will they stretch more and become more relaxed after you wear them?



The sizing on the foil print dresses will fit just like a regular dress. As some certain styles you will need to size up depending on the banding of the dresses. Out of all the foil-print & runway dresses I have tried on so far. I had to size up in the 'Zuzanna' dress because of the banding around the ribcage area. The fabric is stiffer because of the foil print design, but they will definitely mold to your body once you get the dress on. After about 30 minutes of wear, you and the dress will be more relaxed and it will return to its original shape after you take it off. The dress won't stretch from wear. I find that the foil print design gives you a much better hold and the extra bandaged feeling than a regular bandage dress. That's what makes the foil print so special. Just think of the foil print as an extra band aid on top. I hope that helps!


----------



## vhdos

I thought that I read somewhere in this thread that some of the metallics are a thinner material and don't offer as much "support" (in other words, they are not as thick and tight).


----------



## rnsmelody

vhdos said:


> I thought that I read somewhere in this thread that some of the metallics are a thinner material and don't offer as much "support" (in other words, they are not as thick and tight).



They are two completely different types of fabric you are thinking of. The fabric you are referring to is called 'metallic jacquard' which is shown as the 'Arizona' below. It came out in different styles in the past. 

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...525&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

The 'foil print' design in the same exact bandage dress with all over foil print on top of the fabric, like the 'Iman' dress shown below. 

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...525&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

I hope that clarifies your question.


----------



## lovedresses2010

rnsmelody said:


> They are two completely different types of fabric you are thinking of. The fabric you are referring to is called 'metallic jacquard' which is shown as the 'Arizona' below. It came out in different styles in the past.
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...525&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> The 'foil print' design in the same exact bandage dress with all over foil print on top of the fabric, like the 'Iman' dress shown below.
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...525&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> I hope that clarifies your question.


 
Hey Melody, I'm not sure if your still working at HL but could you tell me how this dress fits and how much its costs? glamour.com/fashion/blogs/slaves-to-fashion/2011/09/15/0915-herve-leger-max-azria-spring-2012-copper-bandage-dress_fa.jpg


----------



## scarletambience

Ladies, I have flat chests, which styles work best in your opinion/s?


----------



## vhdos

^I think that your best bet would be to go and try different styles and see what works best for you.


----------



## Rimi

scarletambience said:


> Ladies, I have flat chests, which styles work best in your opinion/s?



i agree, you'll have to go in and try some on for yourself to be sure. but, do know that the Iman foil bandage dress is great for small busts, as it has diagonal banding across the bust and still allows room for a padded or push-up bra


----------



## Rimi

what are your favorite underwear/thongs to wear with herves? i tried VS, but i hated the thong and it got a hole in it the third time i wore it >:O


----------



## lovedresses2010

scarletambience said:


> Ladies, I have flat chests, which styles work best in your opinion/s?


 
If you can go in and try them out that would be best. But I'm only a 32B and I find that the strapless acutally work the best for me.


----------



## smurfet

Anyone snagged anything good from theoutnet clearance sale?  There were some good deals if the size were right.


----------



## random22

Ladies what about this silver HL dress??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190651686800


----------



## vhdos

^The mods have asked that there is no more authenticating in this thread because there is a specific thread for that.


----------



## Divealicious

smurfet said:
			
		

> Anyone snagged anything good from theoutnet clearance sale?  There were some good deals if the size were right.



I have, but Im not ready to share until i know im going to keep it


----------



## smurfet

^Can't wait to see if you decide to keep it *Divealicious*!


----------



## Divealicious

smurfet said:
			
		

> ^Can't wait to see if you decide to keep it Divealicious!



Haha It's not here yet, my order was delayed because the belt was missing from another dress I ordered and I decided to drop it from my order... So probably it will be here on wednesday


----------



## nosmoking230322

Girls, I posted in authentication section but no reply. maybe you could help whether this one is real?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERVE-LEG...354?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item2a1b0ad1e2


----------



## vhdos

^The mods have specifically asked that no authenticating go on in this thread.  
Perhaps we could request a specific thread for HL authenticating?  Maybe under the global "Authenticate this..." we could request that Herve Leger go below Christian Louboutin under "Other"?  Just a thought


----------



## ilu163

HL on gilt this friday!


----------



## lovedresses2010

ilu163 said:


> HL on gilt this friday!


 
I'm not fimiliar with gilt sales are the just like beyond the rack and hautelook?


----------



## arireyes

Hopefully Gilt will have a real sale this time!!  The last one was disappointing.  

   Lovedresses Gilt is a sample sale site just like Hautelook. 

ScarletAmbience, I have the same problem and you just need to go try them on, I have a strapless VS miraculous bra that works under most of my HL dresses.


----------



## lovedresses2010

arireyes said:


> Hopefully Gilt will have a real sale this time!! The last one was disappointing.
> 
> Lovedresses Gilt is a sample sale site just like Hautelook.
> 
> ScarletAmbience, I have the same problem and you just need to go try them on, I have a strapless VS miraculous bra that works under most of my HL dresses.


 
Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Koca

Hey everyone I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask for advise on Herve Leger sizing but I'll give it a shot 

I'm a size US 4-6 UK 8-10 and I'm not sure what HL dress size to get is it the XXS, XS or S???

experts help


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, this is the right place to ask for HL sizing advice
It would help to determine your size if you could post your measurements (bust/waist/hips).


----------



## Koca

^sorry 
34 Bust
25 Waist
37 Hips


----------



## bebefuzz

Koca said:


> ^sorry
> 34 Bust
> 25 Waist
> 37 Hips



Xs most of the time, sometimes s, depends on the style. IMO.


----------



## vhdos

Koca said:


> ^sorry
> 34 Bust
> 25 Waist
> 37 Hips



I'd say try XS & S sizes - you will probably fit into both depending on the style of the dress.


----------



## Koca

^
should i get this style in XS ???


----------



## vhdos

^You really need to try it on.  Personally, I stay away from that style because it adds volume to the hip area.


----------



## ilu163

arireyes said:


> Hopefully Gilt will have a real sale this time!!  The last one was disappointing.



Ugh it looks like it's not a real sale this time either. From their website:

"And in a special Gilt offer, you will receive $150 in Gilt credit for  every item you purchase in this sale! (Credit will not be applied if the  item is cancelled or returned. Credit will be placed into your account  on 4/30/2012, and will be valid 4/30/2012 through 4/30/2013. Credit is  not redeemable on Jetsetter.)"


----------



## dhampir2005

Koca said:


> ^
> should i get this style in XS ???



Hi!

I tried it on and really liked it. I am proportional in the bust to waist to hip ratio and it looked great on me. The version I tried on was in the heather grey and seemed to be a wool blend. I have skin allergies so I had to let it go. I think it is best for people who are well proportioned in bust to hip ratio to top heavy. If you are bottom heavy it will add additional volume to your hips so I would not recommend it for bottom heavy individuals. If you are between sizes XS will be tight, I'd recommend S. I wear an XXS to XS. I tried on the XXS it zipped, but was tighter than I preferred because of the wool material.


----------



## arireyes

ilu163 said:


> Ugh it looks like it's not a real sale this time either. From their website:
> 
> "And in a special Gilt offer, you will receive $150 in Gilt credit for  every item you purchase in this sale! (Credit will not be applied if the  item is cancelled or returned. Credit will be placed into your account  on 4/30/2012, and will be valid 4/30/2012 through 4/30/2013. Credit is  not redeemable on Jetsetter.)"




That sucks!!!  I was hoping to snag something.  Gilt is disappointing me lately anyway I guess,  Took 2 weeks just to ship me a rice cooker. I still dont have it.  They used to be quick.,


----------



## gymangel812

Wow yep gilt sale sucked. How is this even a sale??


----------



## bebefuzz

haha! And it was even their featured sale of the day. Pretty awful! Remember the sale of yesterdays?: Hautelook in 2009 with Fall 08 dresses. That was amazing... (sigh)


----------



## Rimi

Yeah I'm confused...all the dresses look to be full priced!


----------



## random22

Hi all, do authentic Hevrve Leger dresses ever have no colour on the underside of the hanger tags like below? 

s17.postimage.org/d6asfmw6j/photo_1.jpg


----------



## vhdos

^I can't see the image


----------



## random22

random22 said:


> Hi all, do authentic Hevrve Leger dresses ever have no colour on the underside of the hanger tags like below?
> 
> s17.postimage.org/d6asfmw6j/photo_1.jpg


Sorry this should work now




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vhdos

^Um, I'm not an expert, but those hanger tags look incredibly fake to me.


----------



## random22

Ok I think the codes on this tag also match up with a fake isbn code on hervegerobsessed authentication thread?


----------



## vhdos

^I'm not exactly sure what it is you are asking by posting pics?  Is this a dress you've purchased?


----------



## random22

random22 said:


> Hi all, do authentic Hevrve Leger dresses ever have no colour on the underside of the hanger tags like below?
> 
> s17.postimage.org/d6asfmw6j/photo_1.jpg





vhdos said:


> ^I'm not exactly sure what it is you are asking by posting pics?  Is this a dress you've purchased?



Hi, yes. sorry it is one I've been sent pictures of...


----------



## Divealicious

Hi ladies, please give me your honest opinion on this  I bought this dress in the Outnet sale. While I like the dress and it think it's fine size-wise (it's a M), I'm not sure if the style is right for me... since I have a small chest. I love the length, I love the detailing on the sleeves, but I'm not sure if it's flattering in the chest department 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Keep? Or return on hold out for the next good deal?


----------



## lovedresses2010

Divealicious said:


> Hi ladies, please give me your honest opinion on this  I bought this dress in the Outnet sale. While I like the dress and it think it's fine size-wise (it's a M), I'm not sure if the style is right for me... since I have a small chest. I love the length, I love the detailing on the sleeves, but I'm not sure if it's flattering in the chest department
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Keep? Or return on hold out for the next good deal?


 
I think you look great in it! I have a smaill chest too but I love the nubra for lower necklines because it can amp up your clevage. You seem to like the style so ts up to you whether you feel comfortable in it or not =)


----------



## vhdos

Divealicious: I think that your first impression of the dress is accurate.  It's a pretty dress, but the style is not as flattering as it could be on your lovely shape.  If it was me, I would probably return it and wait for another one to come along.


----------



## misskia

Divealicious said:


> Hi ladies, please give me your honest opinion on this  I bought this dress in the Outnet sale. While I like the dress and it think it's fine size-wise (it's a M), I'm not sure if the style is right for me... since I have a small chest. I love the length, I love the detailing on the sleeves, but I'm not sure if it's flattering in the chest department
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Keep? Or return on hold out for the next good deal?



The dress looks nice on you. I would keep it. There are some very good push up bras to help out in the chest area. Trust me they save me plenty of days


----------



## marina230

Divealicious said:


> Hi ladies, please give me your honest opinion on this  I bought this dress in the Outnet sale. While I like the dress and it think it's fine size-wise (it's a M), I'm not sure if the style is right for me... since I have a small chest. I love the length, I love the detailing on the sleeves, but I'm not sure if it's flattering in the chest department
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Keep? Or return on hold out for the next good deal?


I have to agree with Vhdo on this. There are plenty of other styles which will fit you better.


----------



## Divealicious

Thanks for your opinions, I decided to return it... I was already leaning towards returning it, since this is me already wearing a plunge push up bra! Haha pretty sad  I think I will look out for a scoop or square neck dress instead.


----------



## vhdos

This is not really my style, but it's a good sale price (size XS):
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=HERV-WD78&d=Womens


----------



## random22

Hi ladies, any idea what season or the name of this dress?


----------



## lovedresses2010

random22 said:


> Hi ladies, any idea what season or the name of this dress?


 
Pretty sure its from fall 08


----------



## random22

lovedresses2010 said:


> Pretty sure its from fall 08



Yup you are right thank you


----------



## Nolia

Hey ladies, other than Outnet and HLO, what other sites are good for scoping out sale HLs? (I wish I had access to RTR but unfortunately it's not available to me since I live in Canada). =(


----------



## gymangel812

Nolia said:


> Hey ladies, other than Outnet and HLO, what other sites are good for scoping out sale HLs? (I wish I had access to RTR but unfortunately it's not available to me since I live in Canada). =(


any of the dept store sites


----------



## liljake

Nolia said:


> Hey ladies, other than Outnet and HLO, what other sites are good for scoping out sale HLs? (I wish I had access to RTR but unfortunately it's not available to me since I live in Canada). =(



check out shopstyle -- you can search for HLs on sale and it will list dresses from the outnet, forward by revolve, the dept stores, shopbop, etc.


----------



## Rimi

Nolia said:
			
		

> Hey ladies, other than Outnet and HLO, what other sites are good for scoping out sale HLs? (I wish I had access to RTR but unfortunately it's not available to me since I live in Canada). =(



Also, ebay


----------



## Zophie

Rimi said:


> what are your favorite underwear/thongs to wear with herves? i tried VS, but i hated the thong and it got a hole in it the third time i wore it >:O


 

I just don't wear any.  They seem to show lines no matter what.


----------



## mharri20

Zophie said:
			
		

> I just don't wear any.  They seem to show lines no matter what.



I agree!! With my darker ones I can get away with the lacie thong from VS but otherwise they all tend to show. My friend wears the Commando thongs with hers and loves them. I haven't tried them yet but you can get them at Nordstrom for $28 or so.


----------



## mizuvo

_off topic_


----------



## vhdos

^mods have asked that we do not give advice on authenticating in this thread.  You can post in the "authenticate this.." thread.


----------



## mizuvo

thanks... will repost in the right forum


----------



## Rimi

mharri20 said:
			
		

> I agree!! With my darker ones I can get away with the lacie thong from VS but otherwise they all tend to show. My friend wears the Commando thongs with hers and loves them. I haven't tried them yet but you can get them at Nordstrom for $28 or so.



Eeeks, the only problem is I'll be on my cycle on the day I'll be wearing the dress and I don't wear tampons...


----------



## mharri20

Rimi said:
			
		

> Eeeks, the only problem is I'll be on my cycle on the day I'll be wearing the dress and I don't wear tampons...



Hmm...you could try some of the Commando brand regular underwear (boyshort or bikini) those might work. And you could always wear spanx over any underwear and it will help get rid of the lines as well. I would try the Commando ones and see how they work.


----------



## vhdos

^I would try Spanx with no undies (Spanx and undies seems like way too many lines showing through).  I think most of the Spanx have the cotton crotch that you could attach a pad too - I'm guessing...


----------



## gymangel812

vhdos said:


> ^I would try Spanx with no undies (Spanx and undies seems like way too many lines showing through).  I think most of the Spanx have the cotton crotch that you could attach a pad too - I'm guessing...


i wear spanx + undies (vs lacy thong) with all my HLs and don't have a problem with anything showing through.


----------



## gymangel812

anyone getting anything from the 40% off sale at boutiques?

i'm def. getting this:






pretty sure i'm getting this too:




has anyone tried it on? i'm worried about it not fitting in my (large) chest. i was going to wait till 2nd markdown but there's only 3 left in the company and it was the dress i wanted most.


----------



## vhdos

^Isn't that Jennifer Love Hewitt in the second pic?  She has a rather large chest and I don't  see any issues there.


----------



## gymangel812

vhdos said:


> ^Isn't that Jennifer Love Hewitt in the second pic?  She has a rather large chest and I don't  see any issues there.


yes good point! ever since a depressing time with the bow dress i'm paranoid of the same problem (couldn't zip it because of my chest).


----------



## sylphfae

gymangel812 said:


> yes good point! ever since a depressing time with the bow dress i'm paranoid of the same problem (couldn't zip it because of my chest).


 

Love both dresses you picked! The first one is classic with a pop of color, and the second is a daring choice! 

I can so identify with the chest-zipping issue! I am by no means well-endowed (am pretty flat-chested actually!!!) but it was such a struggle zipping up the one-shouldered grey ombre Alexis dress at the chest area, that I almost gave up. It did get better after zipping and unzipping a couple of times though.

I hope the dresses work on you! Show us pics when you get them pleaseeee


----------



## marina230

gymangel812 said:


> anyone getting anything from the 40% off sale at boutiques?
> 
> i'm def. getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure i'm getting this too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone tried it on? i'm worried about it not fitting in my (large) chest. i was going to wait till 2nd markdown but there's only 3 left in the company and it was the dress i wanted most.


What a great choice! I have a very similar dress to second (geometric dress) and it fits me well in chest area. I am very gifted in this area.


----------



## mharri20

Just purchased another HL for my trip to Vegas next month! This is my first shorter one  I'll post pics when I get it! Hopefully it holds up my chest area...


----------



## Nadin22

mharri20 said:


> Just purchased another HL for my trip to Vegas next month! This is my first shorter one  I'll post pics when I get it! Hopefully it holds up my chest area...



Congrats, it's beautiful and sexy!


----------



## mharri20

Nadin22 said:
			
		

> Congrats, it's beautiful and sexy!



Thanks! It's probably my favorite so far  I love the straps!!


Ok ladies I need an opinion. I have a red HL I bought off eBay a while back and ive never worn it bc when I tried it on it was very tight especially in the chest (the straps are not very giving) so i basically gave up on it. Well I tried it on again this morning one last time just to see and it seems to possibly fit better than it did before. Still a bit tight in the chest but I'm thinking it's doable and I can get a wear out of it in Vegas. 

Pardon the bad pics I do not have a full length mirror and the bathroom is so messy! Does it look to tight to you guys? Or is it ok...


----------



## gymangel812

mharri20 said:


> Thanks! It's probably my favorite so far  I love the straps!!
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I need an opinion. I have a red HL I bought off eBay a while back and ive never worn it bc when I tried it on it was very tight especially in the chest (the straps are not very giving) so i basically gave up on it. Well I tried it on again this morning one last time just to see and it seems to possibly fit better than it did before. Still a bit tight in the chest but I'm thinking it's doable and I can get a wear out of it in Vegas.
> 
> Pardon the bad pics I do not have a full length mirror and the bathroom is so messy! Does it look to tight to you guys? Or is it ok...


looks great to me!


----------



## vhdos

Does it ride up on you?  I noticed some ripples in the waist area in the second picture because your arms are lifted.  
I think that if the dress is comfortable, then you are okay.  The color is gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## marina230

mharri20 said:


> Thanks! It's probably my favorite so far  I love the straps!!
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I need an opinion. I have a red HL I bought off eBay a while back and ive never worn it bc when I tried it on it was very tight especially in the chest (the straps are not very giving) so i basically gave up on it. Well I tried it on again this morning one last time just to see and it seems to possibly fit better than it did before. Still a bit tight in the chest but I'm thinking it's doable and I can get a wear out of it in Vegas.
> 
> Pardon the bad pics I do not have a full length mirror and the bathroom is so messy! Does it look to tight to you guys? Or is it ok...


Looking very hot! Keep and enjoy all compliments you will get in Vegas.


----------



## Zophie

gymangel812 said:


> anyone getting anything from the 40% off sale at boutiques?
> 
> i'm def. getting this:


 

I LOOOVE this one!  What is it called?


----------



## gymangel812

Zophie said:


> I LOOOVE this one!  What is it called?


rebecca in sea blue  it was 588 on sale.


----------



## lovedresses2010

gymangel812 said:


> anyone getting anything from the 40% off sale at boutiques?
> 
> i'm def. getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure i'm getting this too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone tried it on? i'm worried about it not fitting in my (large) chest. i was going to wait till 2nd markdown but there's only 3 left in the company and it was the dress i wanted most.


 
The color on the first one is gorgeous! I was thinking of getting that one as well. I was hoping the wynn dress would go on sale but I guess it didn't =(


----------



## rnsmelody

*mharri20*,You made the perfect choice with the Zinna dress! It's a favorite with a lot of our clients. No, I don't think the 'Scarlett' is too tight on you. After about 30 minutes of wearing the dress, she will mold to your body. The bandages will loosen up. You won't have to worry about stretching the dress because she will return to it's original size. Please do wear her in Vegas, she is definitely an eye catching dress. Enjoy your new purchases!



mharri20 said:


> Thanks! It's probably my favorite so far  I love the straps!!
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I need an opinion. I have a red HL I bought off eBay a while back and ive never worn it bc when I tried it on it was very tight especially in the chest (the straps are not very giving) so i basically gave up on it. Well I tried it on again this morning one last time just to see and it seems to possibly fit better than it did before. Still a bit tight in the chest but I'm thinking it's doable and I can get a wear out of it in Vegas.
> 
> Pardon the bad pics I do not have a full length mirror and the bathroom is so messy! Does it look to tight to you guys? Or is it ok...


----------



## mharri20

gymangel812 said:


> looks great to me!





vhdos said:


> Does it ride up on you?  I noticed some ripples in the waist area in the second picture because your arms are lifted.
> I think that if the dress is comfortable, then you are okay.  The color is gorgeous on you!!!





marina230 said:


> Looking very hot! Keep and enjoy all compliments you will get in Vegas.





rnsmelody said:


> *mharri20*,You made the perfect choice with the Zinna dress! It's a favorite with a lot of our clients. No, I don't think the 'Scarlett' is too tight on you. After about 30 minutes of wearing the dress, she will mold to your body. The bandages will loosen up. You won't have to worry about stretching the dress because she will return to it's original size. Please do wear her in Vegas, she is definitely an eye catching dress. Enjoy your new purchases!



Thank you all for your opinions!! You have convinced me to keep it and wear it in Vegas! And Vhdos it doesnt ride up too much the point where I would have to constantly pull it down. The major concern was the chest. But the shoulders dont seem to cut as much as it did when I first tried it on and that was my main concern. I always take ibprofen when I go out anyways so I can last all night in heels haha!


----------



## mharri20

gymangel812 said:


> anyone getting anything from the 40% off sale at boutiques?
> 
> i'm def. getting this:
> 
> pretty sure i'm getting this too:
> has anyone tried it on? i'm worried about it not fitting in my (large) chest. i was going to wait till 2nd markdown but there's only 3 left in the company and it was the dress i wanted most.



I love both of these dresses! The blue one looks GORGEOUS on you! And the pink I am obsessed with...I love the edgyness and the cut!


----------



## Nadin22

mharri20 said:


> Thanks! It's probably my favorite so far  I love the straps!!
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I need an opinion. I have a red HL I bought off eBay a while back and ive never worn it bc when I tried it on it was very tight especially in the chest (the straps are not very giving) so i basically gave up on it. Well I tried it on again this morning one last time just to see and it seems to possibly fit better than it did before. Still a bit tight in the chest but I'm thinking it's doable and I can get a wear out of it in Vegas.
> 
> Pardon the bad pics I do not have a full length mirror and the bathroom is so messy! Does it look to tight to you guys? Or is it ok...



You look amazing! Have fun in Vegas!


----------



## gymangel812

mharri20 said:


> I love both of these dresses! The blue one looks GORGEOUS on you! And the pink I am obsessed with...I love the edgyness and the cut!


it's not me, it's our lovely bebefuzz  i can only hope to look that good in it!


----------



## bebefuzz

gymangel812 said:


> yes good point! ever since a depressing time with the bow dress i'm paranoid of the same problem (couldn't zip it because of my chest).



The bow dress is one of the tightest around the bust ever, so I wouldn't worry...


----------



## bebefuzz

mharri20 said:


> Just purchased another HL for my trip to Vegas next month! This is my first shorter one  I'll post pics when I get it! Hopefully it holds up my chest area...



LOVE this!


----------



## bebefuzz

mharri20 said:


> Thanks! It's probably my favorite so far  I love the straps!!
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I need an opinion. I have a red HL I bought off eBay a while back and ive never worn it bc when I tried it on it was very tight especially in the chest (the straps are not very giving) so i basically gave up on it. Well I tried it on again this morning one last time just to see and it seems to possibly fit better than it did before. Still a bit tight in the chest but I'm thinking it's doable and I can get a wear out of it in Vegas.
> 
> Pardon the bad pics I do not have a full length mirror and the bathroom is so messy! Does it look to tight to you guys? Or is it ok...



Gorgeous... how can you have doubts, really now?


----------



## vhdos

mharri20 said:


> Thank you all for your opinions!! You have convinced me to keep it and wear it in Vegas! And Vhdos it doesnt ride up too much the point where I would have to constantly pull it down. The major concern was the chest. But the shoulders dont seem to cut as much as it did when I first tried it on and that was my main concern. I always take ibprofen when I go out anyways so I can last all night in heels haha!



Sounds good  Have fun in Vegas - you'll look fabulous!!!


----------



## gymangel812

I got a small stain on a light grey dress. It looks like some kind of oil or butter. Would a dry cleaner be my best bet to get the stain out?


----------



## Zophie

gymangel812 said:


> rebecca in sea blue  it was 588 on sale.


 

great price!  Anywhere it's available online?


I just ordered this one:


----------



## Zophie

gymangel812 said:


> yes good point! ever since a depressing time with the bow dress i'm paranoid of the same problem (couldn't zip it because of my chest).


 

I have the bow dress and love it, but I did have to have help zipping it. ush: It kind of felt like my boobs wanted to pop out of the top but not too much to wear it.  When I had the teal and gray dress with the zipper up the front I never could even wear it because if I moved my arms a little my nipples would come out,  though the dress looked great if I just sat perfectly still 

Here's a pic from when I wore the bow dress NYE.


----------



## mharri20

Nadin22 said:
			
		

> You look amazing! Have fun in Vegas!






			
				gymangel812 said:
			
		

> it's not me, it's our lovely bebefuzz  i can only hope to look that good in it!



Oops! Lol. Can't wait to see modeling pics of the dresses when you get them!




			
				bebefuzz said:
			
		

> Gorgeous... how can you have doubts, really now?






			
				vhdos said:
			
		

> Sounds good  Have fun in Vegas - you'll look fabulous!!!



Thanks guys! I'm excited to wear them next month  my BF is confident I will be the best dressed girl in Vegas lol  he always makes me feel good! I will post modeling pics when I go!


----------



## liljake

gymangel812 said:


> anyone getting anything from the 40% off sale at boutiques?
> 
> i'm def. getting this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure i'm getting this too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone tried it on? i'm worried about it not fitting in my (large) chest. i was going to wait till 2nd markdown but there's only 3 left in the company and it was the dress i wanted most.



i wasn't going to, but i was just in vegas and the boy forced me inside the boutique and then forced me to buy the "billie" dress. seriously, i'm not kidding. it looks much better on me than i thought it would, though, so i will post pics when i get a chance.

i still owe someone a pic of that mockneck zip-up brown dress, too.

@bebe -- i tried on the second dress and it's totally fine in the chest. the black band around the middle is the only stiff part, everything else fits normally. so you should be fine


----------



## gymangel812

Zophie said:


> great price!  Anywhere it's available online?
> 
> 
> I just ordered this one:


not yet, dept stores don't start their sales till may though.



liljake said:


> i wasn't going to, but i was just in vegas and the boy forced me inside the boutique and then forced me to buy the "billie" dress. seriously, i'm not kidding. it looks much better on me than i thought it would, though, so i will post pics when i get a chance.
> 
> i still owe someone a pic of that mockneck zip-up brown dress, too.
> 
> @bebe -- i tried on the second dress and it's totally fine in the chest. the black band around the middle is the only stiff part, everything else fits normally. so you should be fine


that's good, it should fit then. love the billie dress!!


----------



## liljake

here's a photo of my new dress! you can see why i had to buy it  for those of you who are considering, i would say it runs true to size or even slightly large, and it's super generous in the bust area.


----------



## Nadin22

liljake said:


> here's a photo of my new dress! you can see why i had to buy it  for those of you who are considering, i would say it runs true to size or even slightly large, and it's super generous in the bust area.



WOW!!! You look very sexy! Congrats on your new HL!


----------



## liljake

Nadin22 said:


> WOW!!! You look very sexy! Congrats on your new HL!


thanks  i adore the colors.


----------



## mharri20

liljake said:
			
		

> here's a photo of my new dress! you can see why i had to buy it  for those of you who are considering, i would say it runs true to size or even slightly large, and it's super generous in the bust area.



You look AMAZING!! I love this dress!!! Colors are perfect on you!!


----------



## Zophie

liljake said:


> here's a photo of my new dress! you can see why i had to buy it  for those of you who are considering, i would say it runs true to size or even slightly large, and it's super generous in the bust area.


 
looks fabulous on you!


----------



## LoveLVbags

I need a good tailor to hem my HL dress.  Do you know a good tailor in King of Prussia, PA?  Thanks.


----------



## Nadin22

I would like to show you my new HL honeysuckle dress that I bought recently from a lovely TPFer. I love this dress. The colors are amazing.






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## vhdos

^Beautiful


----------



## marina230

Nadin22 said:


> I would like to show you my new HL honeysuckle dress that I bought recently from a lovely TPFer. I love this dress. The colors are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Very, very beautiful!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gorgeous, ladies!


----------



## dirtyaddiction

liljake said:


> here's a photo of my new dress! you can see why i had to buy it  for those of you who are considering, i would say it runs true to size or even slightly large, and it's super generous in the bust area.



Glad you were able to get it! Why didn't they make it in xxs :censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## liljake

Nadin22 said:


> I would like to show you my new HL honeysuckle dress that I bought recently from a lovely TPFer. I love this dress. The colors are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



you look amazing! the honeysuckle dress is def. a classic.



mharri20 said:


> You look AMAZING!! I love this dress!!! Colors are perfect on you!!



thank you! the colors look fantastic in real life...so bright, and perfect for summer! hopefully it'll look even better when i get a tan 



Zophie said:


> looks fabulous on you!



thanks! 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Glad you were able to get it! Why didn't they make it in xxs :censor::censor::censor::censor:



yeah, it's weird that they didn't make an xxs! like i said, it runs a little big, so an xs probably wouldn't fit you


----------



## Divealicious

You look fabulous ladies :okay:

btw the Outnet announced new HL items coming in today on the international site...


----------



## kitty89

Yes, the Outnet HL sale landed about 30m ago on the UK site. I'm working from home today and happened to refresh at just the right minute, so had a clear path to what I feel was a pretty good bargain.... 

They're selling SO quickly, though....


----------



## Divealicious

They added some nice colours and ombre dresses. But it's just window shopping for me though


----------



## kitty89

Divealicious said:


> But it's just window shopping for me though



You have much more restraint than me, well done for resisting and staying firm! I should have done the same (I'm supposed to be saving right now) but the prices made it just too tempting. 

I do think they're a little mean with their e-mail procedures, though - I still haven't received a notification that the sale has started, and I bought my dress almost 90 minutes ago!


----------



## liljake

The Outnet sale is on in the U.S. GOGOGO


----------



## Nadin22

Thank you ladies for your kind words!


----------



## needloub

liljake said:


> The Outnet sale is on in the U.S. GOGOGO



Has anyone snagged anything?


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> The Outnet sale is on in the U.S. GOGOGO



Thanks for posting.
I just ordered the orange/pink color block skirt.  Does anyone have it?  I ordered my normal size XXS and I'm hoping that it runs pretty TTS.


----------



## Divealicious

vhdos said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting.
> I just ordered the orange/pink color block skirt.  Does anyone have it?  I ordered my normal size XXS and I'm hoping that it runs pretty TTS.



Love that skirt! It's still on my wish list... Hoping it will pop back up in my size some time. Do post some mod pics when you get it  hope it will fit you well!


----------



## mishybelle

thinking about the hot pink scoopneck dress for $438 on the outnet sale... I tried it on before and it smashed my boobs. From the front they looked great, but from the side, the profile of my chest looked deformed. is the killer deal worth looking great from the front? Has anyone else had this problem with the scoop neck dress?


----------



## vhdos

^I guess that I don't consider that price to be a "killer deal" enough to justify a dress that doesn't fit/look right.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Nadin22 said:


> I would like to show you my new HL honeysuckle dress that I bought recently from a lovely TPFer. I love this dress. The colors are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Nadin it looks amazing on you!!!!)))))))) I love it!!! Did you wear it out already?


----------



## kitty89

vhdos said:


> ^I guess that I don't consider that price to be a "killer deal" enough to justify a dress that doesn't fit/look right.



Completely agree - in fact, I don't consider anything that doesn't fit properly or feel right to be a good deal, regardless of whether the item is $5 or $500 .

I bought a coral sweetheart-necked dress; I haven't often seen a coral HL, so thought it was worth trying on.


----------



## liljake

mishybelle said:


> thinking about the hot pink scoopneck dress for $438 on the outnet sale... I tried it on before and it smashed my boobs. From the front they looked great, but from the side, the profile of my chest looked deformed. is the killer deal worth looking great from the front? Has anyone else had this problem with the scoop neck dress?



agree with the other girls -- not really a killer deal if it doesn't look good. i have one scoop neck that looks good, but i've tried on others and they have squished my boobs in the same way you're talking about. if you've already tried this exact dress on, i wouldn't go for it...

i nabbed this one http://www.theoutnet.com/product/254091
i absolutely loved the same dress in tangerine when it was in the boutiques, but i never had a chance to try the gray one on...so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## mishybelle

liljake said:


> agree with the other girls -- not really a killer deal if it doesn't look good. i have one scoop neck that looks good, but i've tried on others and they have squished my boobs in the same way you're talking about. if you've already tried this exact dress on, i wouldn't go for it...
> 
> i nabbed this one http://www.theoutnet.com/product/254091
> i absolutely loved the same dress in tangerine when it was in the boutiques, but i never had a chance to try the gray one on...so we'll see how that goes!





kitty89 said:


> Completely agree - in fact, I don't consider anything that doesn't fit properly or feel right to be a good deal, regardless of whether the item is $5 or $500 .
> 
> I bought a coral sweetheart-necked dress; I haven't often seen a coral HL, so thought it was worth trying on.





vhdos said:


> ^I guess that I don't consider that price to be a "killer deal" enough to justify a dress that doesn't fit/look right.



Totally agreed. I didn't get it. Remembering how ridic my squished boobs looked in the burgundy colored version made me think twice. I think I'll stick with the boutique sales.


----------



## Nadin22

girlfrommoscow said:


> Nadin it looks amazing on you!!!!)))))))) I love it!!! Did you wear it out already?



Thank you! 
No, I didn't wear it out already, just showed it my husband on Saturday evening. I'm planning to wear this dress on my cousin's wedding on 28th April if the weather is not too bad.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

Nadin22 said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> No, I didn't wear it out already, just showed it my husband on Saturday evening. I'm planning to wear this dress on my cousin's wedding on 28th April if the weather is not too bad.



Uh oh!!! be careful you might outshine the bride looking That GOOOd)))


----------



## bebefuzz

girlfrommoscow said:


> Uh oh!!! be careful you might outshine the bride looking That GOOOd)))



One of my girlfriends wanted to get a Herve for that purpose. lol..


----------



## summerxoxo




----------



## dirtyaddiction

summerxoxo said:


>



gorgeous!


----------



## Nadin22

girlfrommoscow said:


> Uh oh!!! be careful you might outshine the bride looking That GOOOd)))



 LOL


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> One of my girlfriends wanted to get a Herve for that purpose. lol..



Did she want to outshine the bride on purpose?  Wow.  That's really mean.  If you felt that way about someone, why would you even attend their wedding in the first place?


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> Did she want to outshine the bride on purpose?  Wow.  That's really mean.  If you felt that way about someone, why would you even attend their wedding in the first place?



It's not me. It was my friend. She had to go as it was her husband's best friend's fiancee. I would never try to ***** a bride, but my friend can do whatever she wants. I've never even met the husband's best friend or his fiancee so I'm not going to judge.


----------



## bebefuzz

summerxoxo said:


>



Sooo... pretty!


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> It's not me. It was my friend. She had to go as it was her husband's best friend's fiancee. I would never try to ***** a bride, but my friend can do whatever she wants. I've never even met the husband's best friend or his fiancee so I'm not going to judge.



No, I know it wasn't you - that's why I said "she."

On another note, my pink/orange color block skirt is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.  I hope it fits!  If it does, my next dilemma will be figuring out what to wear with it


----------



## icecreamom

Hi there! New to HL and since I'm losing weight I want to give it a try! Can you ladies help me authenticate this dress? Thanks in advance 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...8013?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3a73352d4d


----------



## bebefuzz

icecreamom said:


> Hi there! New to HL and since I'm losing weight I want to give it a try! Can you ladies help me authenticate this dress? Thanks in advance
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...8013?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3a73352d4d



Congrats! You'll love Herve!

The mods don't want authentication questions on this thread.  But, I will say that the dress is one of the MANY fakes on eBay.


----------



## icecreamom

bebefuzz said:


> The mods don't want authentication questions on this thread.  But, I will say that the dress is one of the MANY fakes on eBay.



Oh! Sorry Mods. But, thank you so much bebefuzz


----------



## gymangel812

icecreamom said:


> Hi there! New to HL and since I'm losing weight I want to give it a try! Can you ladies help me authenticate this dress? Thanks in advance
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...8013?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3a73352d4d


tbh i wouldn't even mess with ebay for HL. too many fakes and it's hard to tell, especially for beginners. i would suggest you look at HL boutiques (which just started their sale) and dept stores and the outnet (which just had a big HL sale 2 days ago, so watch the site for returns).


----------



## Belle.

^I agree - peace of mind is there if you buy direct


----------



## girlfrommoscow

bebefuzz said:


> One of my girlfriends wanted to get a Herve for that purpose. lol..



oh my, now thats just mean

so did she ended up outshining her? did your friend wear HL?


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> here's a photo of my new dress! you can see why i had to buy it  for those of you who are considering, i would say it runs true to size or even slightly large, and it's super generous in the bust area.



By the way, liljake, I realized that I forgot to tell you how fabulous you look.  The colors on that dress are just gorgeous and it fits you perfectly


----------



## bebefuzz

girlfrommoscow said:


> oh my, now thats just mean
> 
> so did she ended up outshining her? did your friend wear HL?



She ended up not getting one because the $$ was not what she was used to. Honestly, this particular friend is quite beautiful... so I think she did anyway  no mean will on my part, like I said I don't even know the other party except for some pics that she showed me.


----------



## vhdos

My bright orange/pink colorblock skirt arrived today and I _love_ it.  The colors are gorgeous.  I was a little worried about the orange color, but it's a beautiful shade.  The fit is really good (I got the XXS) and the length is just right (not too short or too long).  Now the problem is what to wear with it?  I have two other HL skirts and I've yet to wear any of them.  I purchased a white, high-waisted HL skirt (with a zipper up the front) on Outnet several months ago and I haven't found anything to wear with that one either.  I have a couple of semi-dressy events coming up and could wear either skirt (or both to two different events).  I was thinking of maybe pairing them with slightly flowy tanks or tees?  Maybe a white top with my new color blockskirt and maybe a bold top with my white skirt (maybe even a neon)?  Any suggestions or pics of ladies in HL skirts?


----------



## mharri20

vhdos said:
			
		

> My bright orange/pink colorblock skirt arrived today and I love it.  The colors are gorgeous.  I was a little worried about the orange color, but it's a beautiful shade.  The fit is really good (I got the XXS) and the length is just right (not too short or too long).  Now the problem is what to wear with it?  I have two other HL skirts and I've yet to wear any of them.  I purchased a white, high-waisted HL skirt (with a zipper up the front) on Outnet several months ago and I haven't found anything to wear with that one either.  I have a couple of semi-dressy events coming up and could wear either skirt (or both to two different events).  I was thinking of maybe pairing them with slightly flowy tanks or tees?  Maybe a white top with my new color blockskirt and maybe a bold top with my white skirt (maybe even a neon)?  Any suggestions or pics of ladies in HL skirts?



I have yet to buy an HL skirt, but I have plenty other bandage skirts I wear all the time. I like to wear them with silk tops. My favorite brand is Equipment. They have the cutest patterns and the silk is incredibly soft. I know Bebefuzz mentioned this on her blog as well she loves this brand too! You can either tuck them in all around or my favorite is to just tuck them in the front and leave the back hang out. You can put a skinny belt over it then too and it's very cute. That's my personal favorite


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks!  I was actually thinking of a slightly flowy silk tee or tank.


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> By the way, liljake, I realized that I forgot to tell you how fabulous you look.  The colors on that dress are just gorgeous and it fits you perfectly



thanks! i imagine the colors are similar to the skirt you got 



mharri20 said:


> I have yet to buy an HL skirt, but I have  plenty other bandage skirts I wear all the time. I like to wear them  with silk tops. My favorite brand is Equipment. They have the cutest  patterns and the silk is incredibly soft. I know Bebefuzz mentioned this  on her blog as well she loves this brand too! You can either tuck them  in all around or my favorite is to just tuck them in the front and leave  the back hang out. You can put a skinny belt over it then too and it's  very cute. That's my personal favorite



oooh, i really like the idea of just tucking in the front! i have also been trying to figure out how to wear bandage skirts with flowy shirts without having too many lumps, haha.


----------



## mharri20

liljake said:
			
		

> thanks! i imagine the colors are similar to the skirt you got
> 
> oooh, i really like the idea of just tucking in the front! i have also been trying to figure out how to wear bandage skirts with flowy shirts without having too many lumps, haha.



Personally I think it's the easiest way to wear them! I am going through a front-tuck phase right now lol. I have a lot of silk shirt that I will wear out half tucked into skirts or jeans and it looks amazing  if you want to keep the slender shape after you front tuck a flowy top, I love adding a skinny belt right where the top of the skirt is over the shirt. It's very cute to have the belt over the back of the shirt and still makes you look like you have a waist! 

Cropped tops are also a favorite of mine with bandage skirts  for going out anyways!


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> thanks! i imagine the colors are similar to the skirt you got
> 
> 
> 
> oooh, i really like the idea of just tucking in the front! i have also been trying to figure out how to wear bandage skirts with flowy shirts without having too many lumps, haha.



Yeah, that's the part that I'm having trouble with (tucking in a flowy top into an HL skirt without having "lumps" show through).  For those ladies who have worn that look, how to you obtain a smooth look?  I guess the trick is finding a light fabric (like silk) and a top that's not too long in an effort to reduce bulk?


----------



## vhdos

Here are some HL skirt/flowy top images:









I like Rhianna's look, but it's difficult to tell what's going on there - is it two shirts?  Or is the purple a part of her skirt?
I also like the third look (the blue Charlotte mini with what looks like a sheer-ish, cotton tank)), but my orange/pink color block skirt is not that high-waisted and I'm not sure if it would look the same?


----------



## kitty89

vhdos said:


> Yeah, that's the part that I'm having trouble with (tucking in a flowy top into an HL skirt without having "lumps" show through).  For those ladies who have worn that look, how to you obtain a smooth look?  I guess the trick is finding a light fabric (like silk) and a top that's not too long in an effort to reduce bulk?



In my experience, you're exactly right; I've had problems with this in the past, particularly with a skirt with "corset" sides right the way up to the top of my thigh, which will show any tucked in top which reaches below my hip. The best combinations for me have been dolce & gabbana or zac posen blouses in lightweight silk - but not so sheer that you need a camisole underneath. It's a tricky balance to strike! 

It also just occurred to me that leotard-y tops might work really well here. Not sure, as I've never worn one, but theoretically, it makes sense. Two examples:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/177079. 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178192

I'm a bit dubious with regard to these particular styles, but they hopefully illustrate my point!

On a practical note, the HL skirt + top is a combination that I've found does require occasional adjustments while on the go. The bandages do a pretty good job of "cementing" the outfit in place, so you're not going to have any disasters, but you will probably have to sneak off to the bathroom to make tweaks as things start to creep around.


----------



## Lacy4560

Hi Herve Lovers!
I visited the Outnet when the sale started and took full advantage. These pieces are my first Herve Leger purchases.

I originally ordered this skirt in a 6 (size small) however it was too big. I sent it back and am hoping a 4 (extra small) becomes available! http://www.theoutnet.com/product/219742
It was $360.00 on the Outnet and retail was $600.00

I originally ordered this dress http://www.theoutnet.com/product/256721 in a size 8 (medium) however it was too big as well. I sent it back and reordered it in a size 6 (small). I am a 36d bust so sizing is tricky. It will be a tight fit at the bust but it was way too big below (I usually wear a 2 or 4). I will post a pic of the size small when it arrives. It was $500 on Outnet however, it was $1250.00 retail.

I also ordered this dress http://www.theoutnet.com/product/251377 in a size 8 (medium). It said to order one size up so I did just that (crossing my fingers it will fit and not be too big). This dress is defiantly a showstopper, gorgeous and was quite expensive. It was $1520.00 on the Outnet however, retail was $3,800.00 so I consider it a good deal.

Lastly, I ordered this dress http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216941 in a size 6 (small). I think it is simple and classy. I love the baby pink color as well. The front zipper is a little tricky with a large bust but it should work. I paid $580.00 on the Outnet and it retailed for $1450.00

Let me know what you ladies think of my first Herve Leger haul! If anyone would like to see photos of me wearing them once they arrive let me know xoxo


----------



## vhdos

kitty89 said:


> In my experience, you're exactly right; I've had problems with this in the past, particularly with a skirt with "corset" sides right the way up to the top of my thigh, which will show any tucked in top which reaches below my hip. The best combinations for me have been dolce & gabbana or zac posen blouses in lightweight silk - but not so sheer that you need a camisole underneath. It's a tricky balance to strike!
> 
> It also just occurred to me that leotard-y tops might work really well here. Not sure, as I've never worn one, but theoretically, it makes sense. Two examples:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/177079.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/178192
> 
> I'm a bit dubious with regard to these particular styles, but they hopefully illustrate my point!
> 
> On a practical note, the HL skirt + top is a combination that I've found does require occasional adjustments while on the go. The bandages do a pretty good job of "cementing" the outfit in place, so you're not going to have any disasters, but you will probably have to sneak off to the bathroom to make tweaks as things start to creep around.



Thanks for the tips  I will check into the D&G and Zac Posen blouses.  I had thought about the bodysuit-tops too, but was unsure where to find them.  I have seen them before on the Victoria's Secret website, but they were mostly button-down/work-style tops and I'm not thrilled with the quality of VS (except for bras & undies).  
If all else fails with my new color block skirt, I'm going to order the J Crew Schoolboy blazer in white.  I have several of these blazers in various colors and they are very fitted and versatile.  I figured that I could pair the skirt with a nice white tank underneath (tucked in), the white blazer, some gold wedge heels, and some chunky gold jewelry.


----------



## lovedresses2010

Lacy4560 said:


> Hi Herve Lovers!
> I visited the Outnet when the sale started and took full advantage. These pieces are my first Herve Leger purchases.
> 
> I originally ordered this skirt in a 6 (size small) however it was too big. I sent it back and am hoping a 4 (extra small) becomes available! http://www.theoutnet.com/product/219742
> It was $360.00 on the Outnet and retail was $600.00
> 
> I originally ordered this dress http://www.theoutnet.com/product/256721 in a size 8 (medium) however it was too big as well. I sent it back and reordered it in a size 6 (small). I am a 36d bust so sizing is tricky. It will be a tight fit at the bust but it was way too big below (I usually wear a 2 or 4). I will post a pic of the size small when it arrives. It was $500 on Outnet however, it was $1250.00 retail.
> 
> I also ordered this dress http://www.theoutnet.com/product/251377 in a size 8 (medium). It said to order one size up so I did just that (crossing my fingers it will fit and not be too big). This dress is defiantly a showstopper, gorgeous and was quite expensive. It was $1520.00 on the Outnet however, retail was $3,800.00 so I consider it a good deal.
> 
> Lastly, I ordered this dress http://www.theoutnet.com/product/216941 in a size 6 (small). I think it is simple and classy. I love the baby pink color as well. The front zipper is a little tricky with a large bust but it should work. I paid $580.00 on the Outnet and it retailed for $1450.00
> 
> Let me know what you ladies think of my first Herve Leger haul! If anyone would like to see photos of me wearing them once they arrive let me know xoxo


 
Congrats on all your purchases! Yes please post pics when they arrive!


----------



## mharri20

Hi ladies! So I hung out with my friend the other day who just recently bought this HL dress. She is very tiny with a small chest, but in the recent styles normally wears an XS like me. She let me try on the dress and let me just say my 34D chest was no where close to fitting into it!! We finally got it zipped but it pushed all of my boob out of the top of the dress! Anyways I just wanted to give everyone a heads up in case you are interested in this style...I would highly recommend trying it on first!!


----------



## Divealicious

^

Thanks for sharing. It might actually be a style that could work for me then (small chest)


----------



## SweetLady08

Hi ladies. Does anyone know if there is another place I can authenticate a Herve Leger dress or maybe another way to do it all together? I posted in the "authenticate this apparel"  last week and haven't heard anything. There is a girl I kind of know who is selling hers and I bought one. It looks great on me and I think its real. She has offered to sell me a few more at a great price but before I commit to the sale I wanted to make sure that the one I bought was at least real. Any advice? I thought about maybe finding pictures of a real one and comparing but I mean, how do you know its real in the first place. lol. Thanks.


----------



## kitty89

mharri20 said:


> Hi ladies! So I hung out with my friend the other day who just recently bought this HL dress. She is very tiny with a small chest, but in the recent styles normally wears an XS like me. She let me try on the dress and let me just say my 34D chest was no where close to fitting into it!! We finally got it zipped but it pushed all of my boob out of the top of the dress! Anyways I just wanted to give everyone a heads up in case you are interested in this style...I would highly recommend trying it on first!!





Divealicious said:


> ^
> 
> Thanks for sharing. It might actually be a style that could work for me then (small chest)



ABSOLUTELY, this type of neckline works miracles!  I am crazy about my new coral sweetheart-necked dress, which is a similar shape.


----------



## kitty89

vhdos said:


> Thanks for the tips  I will check into the D&G and Zac Posen blouses.  I had thought about the bodysuit-tops too, but was unsure where to find them.  I have seen them before on the Victoria's Secret website, but they were mostly button-down/work-style tops and I'm not thrilled with the quality of VS (except for bras & undies).
> If all else fails with my new color block skirt, I'm going to order the J Crew Schoolboy blazer in white.  I have several of these blazers in various colors and they are very fitted and versatile.  I figured that I could pair the skirt with a nice white tank underneath (tucked in), the white blazer, some gold wedge heels, and some chunky gold jewelry.



Sounds like that would be a really lovely outfit.  I think the blazer is a really good choice.....I also now want one for myself! I find it so, so difficult to get blazers that fit properly (I'm quite small) and noted with greedy interest that they do a 00. I don't think J Crew have stores in London, though .


----------



## gymangel812

finally my two sale dresses got delivered today. not able to get them till tomorrow though


----------



## itsonly4me

Does anyone know where these ship from?  If I chose express and just placed my order any chance of it coming by friday?


----------



## gymangel812

itsonly4me said:


> Does anyone know where these ship from?  If I chose express and just placed my order any chance of it coming by friday?


are you talking about the outnet? if so it comes from the nyc area.


----------



## itsonly4me

gymangel812 said:


> are you talking about the outnet? if so it comes from the nyc area.



Opps yes.    Thanks!  Im in PA so hopefully they come in time.


I just ordered 3 dresses, hope I like atleast one of them.  The last time I ordered I had never tried them on before and ordered the medium, which was too large.  I went for the smalls this time so fingers crossed!


----------



## mishybelle

Does anyone know when the second cut is for the HL boutique sale?


----------



## gymangel812

got to try on my 2 sale dresses today. both are super tight in the chest. they fit perfect otherwise. my bf has to zip them up lol. any idea what i can do to make them more wearable? will they stretch? i can breathe but i wonder if i'm going to break them. i'm obviously screwed since they're final sale. the rebecca is gorgeous though. no pics because i would have to ask my bf to zip them and then take pics (awkward lol).


----------



## vhdos

^Not sure what's awkward about a BF zipping and snapping a couple of pics
Anyways, my experience with HL (and I think that I have about 12 HLs now) is that if they don't fit, then they don't fit.  There is no "stretching" that will make them fit better.  You could always try and sell them.  Sorry OP.  I know how it feels.  I have ordered every HL of mine online and it's hit or miss.


----------



## bebefuzz

gymangel812 said:


> got to try on my 2 sale dresses today. both are super tight in the chest. they fit perfect otherwise. my bf has to zip them up lol. any idea what i can do to make them more wearable? will they stretch? i can breathe but i wonder if i'm going to break them. i'm obviously screwed since they're final sale. the rebecca is gorgeous though. no pics because i would have to ask my bf to zip them and then take pics (awkward lol).



probably not going to stretch  It kinda zaps itself back into shape after you store it ... but Herve Leger typically doesn't rip either even if it's really tight. Although it sometimes does around the armhole if it's an off shoulder.


----------



## bebefuzz

mishybelle said:


> Does anyone know when the second cut is for the HL boutique sale?



The sales associates at HL may get a heads up 2 days (max) beforehand, but BCBG doesn't even let their stores know as they consider it to be top secret. It has always differed somewhat in the past few years. Most recently, it has taken the stores MUCH longer to initiate the final markdown.


----------



## gymangel812

bebefuzz said:


> probably not going to stretch  It kinda zaps itself back into shape after you store it ... but Herve Leger typically doesn't rip either even if it's really tight. Although it sometimes does around the armhole if it's an off shoulder.


I emailed the SA (melody, who is awesome) and she reassured me that it takes a lot for it to rip and it will mold more to my body after 20-30 mins of wear. i think i can make them work, or i hope.



vhdos said:


> ^Not sure what's awkward about a BF zipping and snapping a couple of pics


because i hate taking pics of myself and it's even worse to have someone else take them.


----------



## vhdos

^I had a dress that was too tight in the bust and the center seam started unraveling just from trying it on.   My advice would be to just be careful.  Best of luck!  I _do_ hope that they work for you and I'll be crossing my fingers.


----------



## dhampir2005

gymangel812 said:


> got to try on my 2 sale dresses today. both are super tight in the chest. they fit perfect otherwise. my bf has to zip them up lol. any idea what i can do to make them more wearable? will they stretch? i can breathe but i wonder if i'm going to break them. i'm obviously screwed since they're final sale. the rebecca is gorgeous though. no pics because i would have to ask my bf to zip them and then take pics (awkward lol).



Hi!

I won't say that HL's "stretch" necessarily, but they settle. Like if they seem tight in certain areas beforehand, after some wear the dresses do adjust to mold better to your particular body. So obviously if the dress is just like sausage casing tight it isn't going to ever work out, but since yours are only in the chest they will settle to become looser with your body heat. My SA told me the same thing about the dresses molding and she was right!


----------



## liljake

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I won't say that HL's "stretch" necessarily, but they settle. Like if they seem tight in certain areas beforehand, after some wear the dresses do adjust to mold better to your particular body. So obviously if the dress is just like sausage casing tight it isn't going to ever work out, but since yours are only in the chest they will settle to become looser with your body heat. My SA told me the same thing about the dresses molding and she was right!



I've found dresses that are tight in the bust WILL stretch in that area.  I have two dresses that were super tight in the bust and now when I lay them flat there is a little puckering there. They still look great on, though.  Also, I have a v-neck dress and the seam has sort of started unraveling -- like vhdos said -- but not really.  I was worried at first when I saw the threads starting to stretch, but I've worn it about 20 times since and nothing has happened...yet.

My dress came today -- sorry for the crappy picture...what do you guys think?  I think it'll look better when I have a tan...but really...should I keep it?


----------



## dhampir2005

gymangel812 said:


> got to try on my 2 sale dresses today. both are super tight in the chest. they fit perfect otherwise. my bf has to zip them up lol. any idea what i can do to make them more wearable? will they stretch? i can breathe but i wonder if i'm going to break them. i'm obviously screwed since they're final sale. the rebecca is gorgeous though. no pics because i would have to ask my bf to zip them and then take pics (awkward lol).





liljake said:


> I've found dresses that are tight in the bust WILL stretch in that area.  I have two dresses that were super tight in the bust and now when I lay them flat there is a little puckering there. They still look great on, though.  Also, I have a v-neck dress and the seam has sort of started unraveling -- like vhdos said -- but not really.  I was worried at first when I saw the threads starting to stretch, but I've worn it about 20 times since and nothing has happened...yet.
> 
> My dress came today -- sorry for the crappy picture...what do you guys think?  I think it'll look better when I have a tan...but really...should I keep it?




LOL yes, exactly what I meant. I refer to it more as "settling" I guess. Kind of like breaking in a pair of jeans  BTW I like the dress! I'd keep it


----------



## mharri20

liljake said:


> I've found dresses that are tight in the bust WILL stretch in that area.  I have two dresses that were super tight in the bust and now when I lay them flat there is a little puckering there. They still look great on, though.  Also, I have a v-neck dress and the seam has sort of started unraveling -- like vhdos said -- but not really.  I was worried at first when I saw the threads starting to stretch, but I've worn it about 20 times since and nothing has happened...yet.
> 
> My dress came today -- sorry for the crappy picture...what do you guys think?  I think it'll look better when I have a tan...but really...should I keep it?



I think this dress looks great on you!! You only have the perfect body for all HL!! I love the fringe on the side since it adds a twist to the normal HL. I'd say keep it!!! (only if you LOVE it of course!)


----------



## Divealicious

liljake said:
			
		

> I've found dresses that are tight in the bust WILL stretch in that area.  I have two dresses that were super tight in the bust and now when I lay them flat there is a little puckering there. They still look great on, though.  Also, I have a v-neck dress and the seam has sort of started unraveling -- like vhdos said -- but not really.  I was worried at first when I saw the threads starting to stretch, but I've worn it about 20 times since and nothing has happened...yet.
> 
> My dress came today -- sorry for the crappy picture...what do you guys think?  I think it'll look better when I have a tan...but really...should I keep it?



I think the dress looks great on you, I'd say it's a keeper


----------



## dirtyaddiction

liljake said:


> I've found dresses that are tight in the bust WILL stretch in that area.  I have two dresses that were super tight in the bust and now when I lay them flat there is a little puckering there. They still look great on, though.  Also, I have a v-neck dress and the seam has sort of started unraveling -- like vhdos said -- but not really.  I was worried at first when I saw the threads starting to stretch, but I've worn it about 20 times since and nothing has happened...yet.
> 
> My dress came today -- sorry for the crappy picture...what do you guys think?  I think it'll look better when I have a tan...but really...should I keep it?



It's... interesting. Do you have a pic from the back?


----------



## lovedresses2010

liljake said:


> I've found dresses that are tight in the bust WILL stretch in that area. I have two dresses that were super tight in the bust and now when I lay them flat there is a little puckering there. They still look great on, though. Also, I have a v-neck dress and the seam has sort of started unraveling -- like vhdos said -- but not really. I was worried at first when I saw the threads starting to stretch, but I've worn it about 20 times since and nothing has happened...yet.
> 
> My dress came today -- sorry for the crappy picture...what do you guys think? I think it'll look better when I have a tan...but really...should I keep it?


 
I think the dress looks amazing on you! I'd keep it!


----------



## vhdos

I agree, that yes, the dress looks fabulous on you  However, I am not a fan of the fringe, so for me, I would say return it.


----------



## Zophie

mharri20 said:


> Hi ladies! So I hung out with my friend the other day who just recently bought this HL dress. She is very tiny with a small chest, but in the recent styles normally wears an XS like me. She let me try on the dress and let me just say my 34D chest was no where close to fitting into it!! We finally got it zipped but it pushed all of my boob out of the top of the dress! Anyways I just wanted to give everyone a heads up in case you are interested in this style...I would highly recommend trying it on first!!


 
Thanks for the tip!  I love that dress but now I know not to even bother with it.



vhdos said:


> ^Not sure what's awkward about a BF zipping and snapping a couple of pics
> Anyways, my experience with HL (and I think that I have about 12 HLs now) is that if they don't fit, then they don't fit. There is no "stretching" that will make them fit better. You could always try and sell them. Sorry OP. I know how it feels. I have ordered every HL of mine online and it's hit or miss.


 
hahaha, I've had mine zip a couple dresses for me and he's like "OMG this is so tight!"   



vhdos said:


> I agree, that yes, the dress looks fabulous on you However, I am not a fan of the fringe, so for me, I would say return it.


 
I agree about the fringe. I don't think it looks like it belongs there.  The dress without it is STUNNING on your figure though!  Just seems like the fringe is too much, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## liljake

Zophie said:


> hahaha, I've had mine zip a couple dresses for me and he's like "OMG this is so tight!"



haha, yeah, the first few times my guy zipped up my dresses he was all like...are you sure i'm not going to rip this?  is this dress supposed to be this tight?!  but now he is a champ.

re: the fringe -- the boy doesn't love it either.  it was kind of pricey (around $700), so maybe i'll return it.  i have to think on it.  i'll try to get a photo of the back too...


----------



## vhdos

My dresses are tight, but I can zip them all myself.  I've got it down to a system where I use my right hand to pull together a small section of zipper and then pull up the zipper with my left hand.  I just keep doing that same process all the way up until it's completely zipped.  The only trouble I sometimes have is hooking those hook closures at the tops of the zippers.


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> My dresses are tight, but I can zip them all myself.  I've got it down to a system where I use my right hand to pull together a small section of zipper and then pull up the zipper with my left hand.  I just keep doing that same process all the way up until it's completely zipped.  The only trouble I sometimes have is hooking those hook closures at the tops of the zippers.



i believe i can zip up all of mine by myself if i try to...i like mine tighter, anyway. i usually can't zip them up the first time i try them on, though.


----------



## lovedresses2010

What do you guys think of this dress? http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...885&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
I've never seen it before but I just noticed it on the BCBG website. Do you think the metallic is too tacky?


----------



## vhdos

^It's really difficult to tell from the pictures.  It's a dress that I would need to see in person.


----------



## random22

Hi guys. This is a dress I just bought can somebody authenticate it for me?

Thanks a lot


----------



## liljake

random22 said:


> Hi guys. This is a dress I just bought can somebody authenticate it for me?
> 
> Thanks a lot



I'm not an expert, and I don't own this dress (some of the other ladies on here do) but those tag pictures are troubling. But you should wait until the others weigh in...


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> ^It's really difficult to tell from the pictures.  It's a dress that I would need to see in person.



I agree...really hard to tell from those pictures.


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> I'm not an expert, and I don't own this dress (some of the other ladies on here do) but those tag pictures are troubling. But you should wait until the others weigh in...



The mods have asked that no one authenticate in this thread, so as much as I'd like to weigh in, I will refrain.


----------



## vhdos

random22 said:


> Hi guys. This is a dress I just bought can somebody authenticate it for me?
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1698248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1698249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1698250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1698251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1698252
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1698253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1698254



You need to post these in the "authenticate this" thread.  The mods have specifically asked us that we do not authenticate in this thread.


----------



## Zophie

vhdos said:


> ^It's really difficult to tell from the pictures. It's a dress that I would need to see in person.


 

I agree.


----------



## Nadin22

lovedresses2010 said:


> What do you guys think of this dress? http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...885&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> I've never seen it before but I just noticed it on the BCBG website. Do you think the metallic is too tacky?



I like the dress. It's very beautiful and sexy!


----------



## lovedresses2010

Zophie said:


> I agree.


 


Nadin22 said:


> I like the dress. It's very beautiful and sexy!


 


vhdos said:


> ^It's really difficult to tell from the pictures. It's a dress that I would need to see in person.


 
I really like it but maybe I should hold off until I find other pictures of it. Its so hard in Canada where our department store only has 5 Herve Leger styles in store. Thanks ladies!


----------



## gymangel812

ok i tried on my new dresses again (realized i might have had some booby bloat [lol]) and they fit better. i can zip the blue myself. i can almost zip the niva myself. here's the rebecca (probably my fave HL dress ever!):







here's the niva:


----------



## roussel

Gymangel I love the Rebecca on you too!  Is that the only color it came in?


----------



## gymangel812

roussel said:


> Gymangel I love the Rebecca on you too!  Is that the only color it came in?


thanks! i think it came in orange too. it was 588 on sale


----------



## Clooky001

Hey ladies - please help me, how do I tell if a dress is fake or not?  Will the tag be on a certain side & do all have the serial code stuck to the tag as was told older styles don't? Thx x


----------



## Clooky001

I've put it in the authenticate this thread  x


----------



## marina230

gymangel812 said:


> ok i tried on my new dresses again (realized i might have had some booby bloat [lol]) and they fit better. i can zip the blue myself. i can almost zip the niva myself. here's the rebecca (probably my fave HL dress ever!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the niva:


 You look amazing!!! I love this booby overfloat! I have very similar dress in dark purple and love it as well. I got my dress from outnet last May and it was my first dress. Now, one year later and 9 more dresses in my closet.


----------



## bebefuzz

Clooky001 said:


> Hey ladies - please help me, how do I tell if a dress is fake or not?  Will the tag be on a certain side & do all have the serial code stuck to the tag as was told older styles don't? Thx x



It's a lot more complicated than simple rules like that. There are many configurations of tagging, and they can vary quite a bit. Ideally, one needs to be aware of seasons, sewing patterns/details, tagging, style details, etc.


----------



## dbeth

roussel said:


> Gymangel I love the Rebecca on you too!  Is that the only color it came in?





gymangel812 said:


> ok i tried on my new dresses again (realized i might have had some booby bloat [lol]) and they fit better. i can zip the blue myself. i can almost zip the niva myself. here's the rebecca (probably my fave HL dress ever!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the niva:




You look fab in both dresses, my fav. is the blue Rebecca though---love the color & it really looks amazing on you!


----------



## jente

hi,

I know that the hang straps on Herve Leger come in three colours, the black/whitish, the beige/golden and the third which has the same colour as one of the colours of the dress.

But my  question is, how often have you actually come across the the third one, i.e. the hang strap which is one of the colours of the dress, and on which models do you normally find them?


kind regards
jente


----------



## bebefuzz

jente said:


> hi,
> 
> I know that the hang straps on Herve Leger come in three colours, the black/whitish, the beige/golden and the third which has the same colour as one of the colours of the dress.
> 
> But my  question is, how often have you actually come across the the third one, i.e. the hang strap which is one of the colours of the dress, and on which models do you normally find them?
> 
> 
> kind regards
> jente



Because there are so many counterfeiters online, I personally do not feel comfortable answering questions like this, particularly in a forum.


----------



## Rimi

Heads up, ladies! NM is having a First Call sale, and there are two HLs on sale (although it looks like they only have larges...). Plus, you can get free shipping with the code MAYFS.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...00001&itemId=prod142300001&parentId=cat980731
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...5&itemId=prod142290005&parentId=&cmCat=search


----------



## Nolia

Hey, could any HL experts pop by the authentication thread?  I know we're not supposed to post here, but there are many people asking questions (myself included) but it's been a while since anyone has responded.  Thanks in advace!!


----------



## Nolia

Tried on my new HL dress today... fiance went WILD. =D


----------



## Divealicious

Nolia said:
			
		

> Tried on my new HL dress today... fiance went WILD. =D



Haha congrats! But this post is worthless without pictures


----------



## smurfet

Divealicious said:


> Haha congrats! But this post is worthless without pictures


 
ITA!


----------



## Capucine

_This thread is not for authenticity questions. Please review rules about buying/selling. _


----------



## Sincerelycass11

liljake said:


> thanks!
> 
> so i pulled my HLs out and...i didn't realize i had so many :S



Ohhh! I love the blue & blacks!!! Nice collection!


----------



## gymangel812

got this on sale for 699 at intermix. it looks awesome on


----------



## Divealicious

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> got this on sale for 699 at intermix. it looks awesome on



Beautiful color! Great buy


----------



## MsCandice

HL Beauties I need your help. I just purchased this dress in a medium, which was the only size available. Do you think it will work?  My measurements are 32D(bra fitting lady told me I'm not the 34C I had been wearing),     26 waist, and 36.5 hips. I'm thinking that becuase of the style of the dress, more of an a-line cut than HL's typical bondage cuts, that this will work. What do you think?

Also, I am 5'9" do you think its too short. I think the model is probably 5'9" or 5'10" too.


----------



## liljake

MsCandice said:


> HL Beauties I need your help. I just purchased this dress in a medium, which was the only size available. Do you think it will work?  My measurements are 32D(bra fitting lady told me I'm not the 34C I had been wearing),     26 waist, and 36.5 hips. I'm thinking that becuase of the style of the dress, more of an a-line cut than HL's typical bondage cuts, that this will work. What do you think?
> 
> Also, I am 5'9" do you think its too short. I think the model is probably 5'9" or 5'10" too.



Based on your measurements, I would say you are closer to an XS or maybe an S depending on how tight the bust area is.  However, I don't know how the a-line dresses look -- I imagine that it will only really matter up top, and since you have a larger chest an M might work for you.  I think you'll really have to wait and try it on to see how it works out...can you return it if it doesn't fit?


----------



## vhdos

^It might work, but I'm guessing that a M is going to be too big.  I'm a 34C (or 32D in some bras), 24" waist, 34" hips and I'm an XXS in HL.  A S is probably more your size (or maybe even XS).


----------



## MsCandice

Thanks for your advice.  I'm kind of kicking myself because I actually fell in love with this dress about 6 months ago and kept thinking I would get it on sale. This is the first time I have seen it on sale and all the stores only have mediums, if anything left. Yes, fortunately I can return it if it doesn't work. Fingers crossed though.  



liljake said:


> Based on your measurements, I would say you are closer to an XS or maybe an S depending on how tight the bust area is.  However, I don't know how the a-line dresses look -- I imagine that it will only really matter up top, and since you have a larger chest an M might work for you.  I think you'll really have to wait and try it on to see how it works out...can you return it if it doesn't fit?



Thanks, this would be my first HL dress. I guess if it doesn't fit its not meant to me. Trying to console myself. lol  On the plus side I had ordered the skirt to it in a  S from the recent Shopbop event so at least I will have something like it, and I'll probably get more wear out of the skirt anyway. 



vhdos said:


> ^It might work, but I'm guessing that a M is going to be too big.  I'm a 34C (or 32D in some bras), 24" waist, 34" hips and I'm an XXS in HL.  A S is probably more your size (or maybe even XS).


----------



## liljake

MsCandice said:


> Thanks for your advice.  I'm kind of kicking myself because I actually fell in love with this dress about 6 months ago and kept thinking I would get it on sale. This is the first time I have seen it on sale and all the stores only have mediums, if anything left. Yes, fortunately I can return it if it doesn't work. Fingers crossed though.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, this would be my first HL dress. I guess if it doesn't fit its not meant to me. Trying to console myself. lol  On the plus side I had ordered the skirt to it in a  S from the recent Shopbop event so at least I will have something like it, and I'll probably get more wear out of the skirt anyway.



Well, I hope it works out!  For comparison's sake, my measurements are 34DD - 26 - 38, and I wear an S.  So in most styles you would likely be an XS.  But like I said, maybe this style will be different because of the skirt.  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## bobolo

Hi guys I would to buy a vinatge HL dress but I am coonfused with the older sizing . 
is a French 36 the same as a small or xs 

I wear a small in my other dresses some are newer some old . 
thanks for your help 
J


----------



## Nolia

Divealicious said:


> Haha congrats! But this post is worthless without pictures





smurfet said:


> ITA!



*Here you go!! =D*


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

bobolo said:


> Hi guys I would to buy a vinatge HL dress but I am coonfused with the older sizing .
> is a French 36 the same as a small or xs
> 
> I wear a small in my other dresses some are newer some old .
> thanks for your help
> J



Vintage sizing varies, but in general, the older the dress, the smaller it runs compared to modern HLs. 

Do you have measurements for the dress? If not, does the tag have a US size on it too? Is it HL couture or HL Paris? There's more than one type of tag for Herve Leger Paris, so the more detail you provide, the better.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Nolia said:
			
		

> Here you go!! =D



Vavavoom!  I've been stalking this thread because I'm really trying to talk myself out of buying one... Don't really have anyone to wear it but your picture is making me want to get one just to (hopefully) look that great


----------



## marina230

Nolia said:


> *Here you go!! =D*



One word for you....
FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## Nolia

gottaluvmybags said:


> Vavavoom!  I've been stalking this thread because I'm really trying to talk myself out of buying one... Don't really have anyone to wear it but your picture is making me want to get one just to (hopefully) look that great





marina230 said:


> One word for you....
> FANTASTIC!!!!!



 Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Divealicious

Nolia said:
			
		

> Here you go!! =D



Gorgeous!! Great color


----------



## vhdos

Only a side pic, Nolia?  You look great, but I can't really see the dress from that angle...
Anyways, enjoy your new red dress


----------



## mharri20

Nolia said:
			
		

> Here you go!! =D



I love this dress it looks great on you!!! I have it too  the red is such a gorgeous color!!


----------



## sylphfae

Nolia, you hottie!!!! I'm living that red hot dress on you !!!


----------



## lovedresses2010

What do you guys think about the Herve Leger Halona boots?

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...708&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...708&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family


----------



## liljake

lovedresses2010 said:


> What do you guys think about the Herve Leger Halona boots?
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...708&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...708&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family



They're...interesting. I would really have to see those on. For what it's worth, the last time we were in a boutique my guy was totally like "Those look like they would be hot!" So...yeah. He thinks they would be hot. I think they're kind of weird though...any pics of someone wearing them?


----------



## liljake

lovedresses2010 said:


> What do you guys think about the Herve Leger Halona boots?
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...708&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...708&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family



Well, here's a picture of someone wearing them: http://image.shutterstock.com/displ...-at-herve-leger-by-max-azria-s-s-94432372.jpg

The boy's verdict: "Oh, that's hot."


----------



## vhdos

lovedresses2010 said:


> What do you guys think about the Herve Leger Halona boots?
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...708&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...708&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family



Not a fan.


----------



## lovedresses2010

liljake said:


> They're...interesting. I would really have to see those on. For what it's worth, the last time we were in a boutique my guy was totally like "Those look like they would be hot!" So...yeah. He thinks they would be hot. I think they're kind of weird though...any pics of someone wearing them?


 


liljake said:


> Well, here's a picture of someone wearing them: http://image.shutterstock.com/displ...-at-herve-leger-by-max-azria-s-s-94432372.jpg
> 
> The boy's verdict: "Oh, that's hot."


 
What do you think of the beige/brown ones though? I have the Gucci Helena cut out boots in black so I don't think I need another black pair? Do you think I should give it a go?


----------



## ilovekitty

gymangel812 said:


> ok i tried on my new dresses again (realized i might have had some booby bloat [lol]) and they fit better. i can zip the blue myself. i can almost zip the niva myself. here's the rebecca (probably my fave HL dress ever!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the niva:




I love the blue one!! They look so great on you ..
What size is it btw ?? Thank you


----------



## ilovekitty

liljake said:


> I've found dresses that are tight in the bust WILL stretch in that area.  I have two dresses that were super tight in the bust and now when I lay them flat there is a little puckering there. They still look great on, though.  Also, I have a v-neck dress and the seam has sort of started unraveling -- like vhdos said -- but not really.  I was worried at first when I saw the threads starting to stretch, but I've worn it about 20 times since and nothing has happened...yet.
> 
> My dress came today -- sorry for the crappy picture...what do you guys think?  I think it'll look better when I have a tan...but really...should I keep it?



I agree ..it looks awesome on you ! But i do not like the 
fringe ...almost like its not in the right place or something ..


----------



## dirtyaddiction

lovedresses2010 said:


> What do you think of the beige/brown ones though? I have the Gucci Helena cut out boots in black so I don't think I need another black pair? Do you think I should give it a go?



For me, the only HL pieces worth buying and/or spending that much on is their clothes, not their shoes.


----------



## Divealicious

lovedresses2010 said:
			
		

> What do you think of the beige/brown ones though? I have the Gucci Helena cut out boots in black so I don't think I need another black pair? Do you think I should give it a go?



Not a fan either. But if you wear your other cut out boots a lot and you like them, why not


----------



## dirtyaddiction

HL sale on the US Net-a-porter Site - http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Herve_Leger - I copped the metallic coated bandage dress, anyone else scoop something?


----------



## Sincerelycass11

dirtyaddiction said:


> HL sale on the US Net-a-porter Site - http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Herve_Leger - I copped the metallic coated bandage dress, anyone else scoop something?



OOOH thank you for the link!! Lets see what  they've got


----------



## ilovekitty

Ladies!! What spans works best for Herve dresses?? Please help!
Thank you


----------



## lovedresses2010

dirtyaddiction said:


> For me, the only HL pieces worth buying and/or spending that much on is their clothes, not their shoes.


 


Divealicious said:


> Not a fan either. But if you wear your other cut out boots a lot and you like them, why not


 
Ya, maybe I have to think about it for a couple days first. Thanks ladies!


----------



## lovedresses2010

MsCandice said:


> HL Beauties I need your help. I just purchased this dress in a medium, which was the only size available. Do you think it will work? My measurements are 32D(bra fitting lady told me I'm not the 34C I had been wearing), 26 waist, and 36.5 hips. I'm thinking that becuase of the style of the dress, more of an a-line cut than HL's typical bondage cuts, that this will work. What do you think?
> 
> Also, I am 5'9" do you think its too short. I think the model is probably 5'9" or 5'10" too.


 
Did you recieve the dress yet? I would love to see pics of it on!


----------



## vhdos

ilovekitty said:


> Ladies!! What spans works best for Herve dresses?? Please help!
> Thank you



I'm not sure what you're asking here?


----------



## gymangel812

ilovekitty said:


> Ladies!! What spans works best for Herve dresses?? Please help!
> Thank you


i assume you're referring to spanx. i like the higher power panties.



vhdos said:


> I'm not sure what you're asking here?


spanx


----------



## LoVeChanel<3

Ladies! My brother is throwing a party for his engegement, and I have decieded to buy a hl dress. I actually wanted to order the josephine one shoulder on the officiall site

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...NG_2012&utm_medium=HOMEPAGE&parentPage=family

but while I was searching the web, looking at celebrity pictures wearing Josephine-one-shoulder, I came across the following pixs. I actually loved the colour (since it is darker I can wear it in winter too), but am not sure if the color really exists ( since she is an asian celebrity, maybe it is fake)...

Do you ladies know if the color is avaliable, or even better know where I can order it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MsCandice

Funny you ask. I was expecting it yesterday but I think Memorial day must have caused a delay it should be in today I think so will see what I can do.  



lovedresses2010 said:


> Did you recieve the dress yet? I would love to see pics of it on!


----------



## ilovekitty

gymangel812 said:


> i assume you're referring to spanx. i like the higher power panties.
> 
> 
> spanx



Yes spanx!! Sorry my phone auto corrects...


----------



## ilovekitty

gymangel812 said:


> i assume you're referring to spanx. i like the higher power panties.
> 
> 
> spanx



Btw which higher waisted panties?? I just don't want panty lines ..


----------



## gymangel812

ilovekitty said:


> Btw which higher waisted panties?? I just don't want panty lines ..



They aren't panties, theyare shorts. I don't think there is more than one by that name.


----------



## vhdos

Just out of curiosity, are there any HL ladies here who are 40 years-old or over?  I was reading another thread about how some people think that it's inappropriate for a 40-something to even wear shorts, let alone an HL dress.  It got me wondering about age and HL.


----------



## Divealicious

vhdos said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, are there any HL ladies here who are 40 years-old or over?  I was reading another thread about how some people think that it's inappropriate for a 40-something to even wear shorts, let alone an HL dress.  It got me wondering about age and HL.



Not yet, but I do plan to still wear HL in ten years  my mom likes to borrow my dresses when she goes out (just not the HL, she is a size smaller than me so it doesn't work for everything). IMHO it depends on the dress and on the person, but I don't think it's inappropriate for 40-somethings by definition!


----------



## bobolo

vhdos said:


> Just out of curiosity, are there any HL ladies here who are 40 years-old or over? I was reading another thread about how some people think that it's inappropriate for a 40-something to even wear shorts, let alone an HL dress. It got me wondering about age and HL.


 
I am 43 and i wear mine !! 
You look so amazing in your dresses  . You have the figure and the quality of the dress is beautiful !! 
I intend to wear mine for years  and you should too .


----------



## marina230

vhdos said:


> Just out of curiosity, are there any HL ladies here who are 40 years-old or over?  I was reading another thread about how some people think that it's inappropriate for a 40-something to even wear shorts, let alone an HL dress.  It got me wondering about age and HL.



I am almost 50 and have no plans to stop wearing them (HL) as long as they not short. But, I do not wear shorts for past 3 years.


----------



## bobolo

marina230 said:


> I am almost 50 and have no plans to stop wearing them (HL) as long as they not short. But, I do not wear shorts for past 3 years.


 And you look amazing !!! 
You are a inspiration


----------



## marina230

bobolo said:


> And you look amazing !!!
> You are a inspiration



You are such a sweet person! You always try to make other feel better with great compliments.


----------



## smurfet

Nolia said:


> *Here you go!! =D*


 
Hot!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Nolia said:
			
		

> Here you go!! =D



Wow, gorgeous


----------



## mharri20

So I finally got around to getting pictures onto my computer from Vegas... 3 weeks later. But here is some pictures of my dresses out and about! I wore an HL all 3 nights we were there  my first time wearing each of them! the first was my red that I was debating since it was small but I'm glad I wore it (paired with my Louboutin Bianca's which I only lasted 30 in btw)! The next night I wore my blue strapless HL (my absolute favorite color HL I own!!) with my nude Christian Dior shoes which are extremely comfortable. And lastly I wore my black criss cross HL with my amazing yellow Jimmy Choo's but unfortunately I got sick that day from something I ate and took it easy at the club which resulted in no full outfit pics  but I have my planned outfit pic. I felt amazing walking around in my dresses  Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## Divealicious

mharri20 said:
			
		

> So I finally got around to getting pictures onto my computer from Vegas... 3 weeks later. But here is some pictures of my dresses out and about! I wore an HL all 3 nights we were there  my first time wearing each of them! the first was my red that I was debating since it was small but I'm glad I wore it (paired with my Louboutin Bianca's which I only lasted 30 in btw)! The next night I wore my blue strapless HL (my absolute favorite color HL I own!!) with my nude Christian Dior shoes which are extremely comfortable. And lastly I wore my black criss cross HL with my amazing yellow Jimmy Choo's but unfortunately I got sick that day from something I ate and took it easy at the club which resulted in no full outfit pics  but I have my planned outfit pic. I felt amazing walking around in my dresses  Thanks for letting me share!!



Wow you look so beautiful on those dresses! I like the black and yellow combo, at least you still looked fabulous despite feeling sick


----------



## lovedresses2010

mharri20 said:


> So I finally got around to getting pictures onto my computer from Vegas... 3 weeks later. But here is some pictures of my dresses out and about! I wore an HL all 3 nights we were there  my first time wearing each of them! the first was my red that I was debating since it was small but I'm glad I wore it (paired with my Louboutin Bianca's which I only lasted 30 in btw)! The next night I wore my blue strapless HL (my absolute favorite color HL I own!!) with my nude Christian Dior shoes which are extremely comfortable. And lastly I wore my black criss cross HL with my amazing yellow Jimmy Choo's but unfortunately I got sick that day from something I ate and took it easy at the club which resulted in no full outfit pics  but I have my planned outfit pic. I felt amazing walking around in my dresses  Thanks for letting me share!!


 
Love how you paired your outfits! You look great!


----------



## marina230

mharri20 said:


> So I finally got around to getting pictures onto my computer from Vegas... 3 weeks later. But here is some pictures of my dresses out and about! I wore an HL all 3 nights we were there  my first time wearing each of them! the first was my red that I was debating since it was small but I'm glad I wore it (paired with my Louboutin Bianca's which I only lasted 30 in btw)! The next night I wore my blue strapless HL (my absolute favorite color HL I own!!) with my nude Christian Dior shoes which are extremely comfortable. And lastly I wore my black criss cross HL with my amazing yellow Jimmy Choo's but unfortunately I got sick that day from something I ate and took it easy at the club which resulted in no full outfit pics  but I have my planned outfit pic. I felt amazing walking around in my dresses  Thanks for letting me share!!



Picture perfect!!!! Who makes this clutch? It is stunning!


----------



## mharri20

Divealicious said:
			
		

> Wow you look so beautiful on those dresses! I like the black and yellow combo, at least you still looked fabulous despite feeling sick






			
				lovedresses2010 said:
			
		

> Love how you paired your outfits! You look great!






			
				marina230 said:
			
		

> Picture perfect!!!! Who makes this clutch? It is stunning!



Thanks guys!! The clutch is by Rachel Zoe. I got it off eBay for $20! Only ended up wearing it the first night since its impractical to carry around all night :/ I love it though!!


----------



## bobolo

Hey guys this is a dumb question . But I will ask anyway . 

With your Dresses do you wear your brights in the Winter ie Yellow, Touquioise blue, Hot Pink  or do you reserve thoose for the Spring Summer months ?
thanks for your input 
Oh I am also thinking more of a northern climate rather than LA . 

thanks


----------



## bobolo

you look great !!
mharri 20


----------



## vhdos

bobolo said:


> Hey guys this is a dumb question . But I will ask anyway .
> 
> With your Dresses do you wear your brights in the Winter ie Yellow, Touquioise blue, Hot Pink  or do you reserve thoose for the Spring Summer months ?
> thanks for your input
> Oh I am also thinking more of a northern climate rather than LA .
> 
> thanks



Yes, I wear brights in any season.


----------



## bebefuzz

mharri20, I absolutely agree with everyone else. You look fantastic!! And food poisoning is just the worst esp on vacation! 

Bobolo, I love wearing bright colors in the winter. The burst of color is really refreshing and very flattering in contrast with the darker muted colors.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

mharri20 said:
			
		

> So I finally got around to getting pictures onto my computer from Vegas... 3 weeks later. But here is some pictures of my dresses out and about! I wore an HL all 3 nights we were there  my first time wearing each of them! the first was my red that I was debating since it was small but I'm glad I wore it (paired with my Louboutin Bianca's which I only lasted 30 in btw)! The next night I wore my blue strapless HL (my absolute favorite color HL I own!!) with my nude Christian Dior shoes which are extremely comfortable. And lastly I wore my black criss cross HL with my amazing yellow Jimmy Choo's but unfortunately I got sick that day from something I ate and took it easy at the club which resulted in no full outfit pics  but I have my planned outfit pic. I felt amazing walking around in my dresses  Thanks for letting me share!!



Gorgeous! That blue is phenomenal!


----------



## vhdos

You looked lovely, mharri20


----------



## soleilbrun

mharri20: you look great!!

Bobolo: I wear bright colors year round, they are a great pick me up in winter

bebe: how was hawaii? I hope you did not get sick on vacation


----------



## vhdos

Does anyone wear wedge sandals with their Herve Leger?  If so, can you post pics?  I was thinking of wearing a sleek pair of wedges with my Orange/pink color block skirt (paired with a casual white J Crew tank and a white linen J Crew Schoolboy blazer, and some rose gold jewelry).  I have never worn wedges with an HL because they have always seemed so "chunky," which doesn't seem to mix well with a sleek, sexy HL.  I haven't tried on the whole outfit yet, so perhaps I should start there.


----------



## bobolo

thanks guys as usual you always steer me in the right direction


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

vhdos - I wouldn't ever do it with a dress, but I think the wedges would look great with the skirt and a tank/blazer.


----------



## vhdos

^Yes, that's what I was thinking.  I've seen women wear wedges with a dress and it just doesn't quite look right to me.  Since I am going for a more casual look with the skirt, though, I think it might work.  If not, I've got two pairs of Christian Louboutin nude/beige peep-toes that will probably work.


----------



## Capucine

Hi there 

I finally bought a new dress from the HL flagship store in paris (too many fakes on ebay). It's a pink (fushia) Dominique dress. Now that I'm home i'm not really convinced. I don't know if I should keep it or return it. I have a flat chest and in that dress , its like I don't have any boops!! not sexy...I will post pictures soon please let me know what you think of it!


----------



## vhdos

^How about wearing a padded bra to give you a little more volume on top?


----------



## Capucine

I don't know if I can wear a push up bra with this dress there might be some marks..? okay take a look and let me know! What do you guys think 

I cannot Upload pictures 
But you can go here with your browser:
http://picgoes.in/v/2MPu6.jpg
http://picgoes.in/v/FO1ya.jpg


----------



## Divealicious

Capucine said:
			
		

> Hi there
> 
> I finally bought a new dress from the HL flagship store in paris (too many fakes on ebay). It's a pink (fushia) Dominique dress. Now that I'm home i'm not really convinced. I don't know if I should keep it or return it. I have a flat chest and in that dress , its like I don't have any boops!! not sexy...I will post pictures soon please let me know what you think of it!



I returned a dress for the same reason. I kind of expected the neckline of the Dominique dress would work...

Edit: I saw you just added pics as I replied  I think the color is gorgeous on you! Chestwise it looks good to me from this angle. But IMHO you should feel fabulous wearing it, if not return it and find another style that works better for your body type


----------



## marina230

Capucine said:


> I don't know if I can wear a push up bra with this dress there might be some marks..? okay take a look and let me know! What do you guys think
> 
> I cannot Upload pictures
> But you can go here with your browser:
> http://picgoes.in/v/2MPu6.jpg
> http://picgoes.in/v/FO1ya.jpg



I think you look great in this dress, color is really beautiful. I can not see a clear picture in front. But, if it makes you more comfortable, use padded bra.


----------



## Capucine

that's the probleme with this dress! the neckline is not flattering at all, too highcut!


----------



## Capucine

The more I look at the pictures, the less I like the dress ^^ I'm definitely not keeping it. I also tried this one on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
I think I'll go for the color block.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Capucine said:


> The more I look at the pictures, the less I like the dress ^^ I'm definitely not keeping it. I also tried this one on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I think I'll go for the color block.



I think the dress looks cute on you but it's not doing much for you. I def think this color block dress would look better.


----------



## bobolo

Capucine said:


> I don't know if I can wear a push up bra with this dress there might be some marks..? okay take a look and let me know! What do you guys think
> 
> I cannot Upload pictures
> But you can go here with your browser:
> http://picgoes.in/v/2MPu6.jpg
> http://picgoes.in/v/FO1ya.jpg


i love it on you 
you have a great figure . a nubra would help with the shaping


----------



## bobolo

. i wore this to mu brothers wedding
a few years back

don't you love my creative editing lol


----------



## Capucine

Thank you for your kind feedbacks!
I took your advice and tried the paded bra + some accessories and it looks totally different.. 
http://picgoes.in/v/fdRqA.jpg


----------



## gymangel812

Capucine said:


> Thank you for your kind feedbacks!
> I took your advice and tried the paded bra + some accessories and it looks totally different..
> http://picgoes.in/v/fdRqA.jpg



It looks great on you. I think it's a keeper! It looks find without the necklaces too.


----------



## vhdos

Capucine said:


> The more I look at the pictures, the less I like the dress ^^ I'm definitely not keeping it. I also tried this one on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I think I'll go for the color block.



Yes, I see what you mean.  The neckline is too high, which makes it not-so-flattering.  It's a beautiful color though.   If you decide to keep it, I'd try a padded bra of some kind.  I almost always wear bras under my HL dresses (non-padded) and there are no lines that show through.  Did you already try on the strapless color block?  I've heard that many of the strapless styles can smash you up top, so I'm not sure that particular style would solve your problem either.

Edit:  I just read your update and saw your new pic.  Yes, the padded bra helps and it's a much better fit, but I don't care for the necklaces - it's to much going on.  That particular style has a neckline that speaks for itself (no jewelry required).  How about some dangling earrings and stacking bracelets instead?


----------



## Nadin22

Capucine said:


> that's the probleme with this dress! the neckline is not flattering at all, too highcut!



I agree with you, it's too highcut. I think the strapless dress would look much better!


----------



## Nadin22

bobolo said:


> . i wore this to mu brothers wedding
> a few years back
> 
> don't you love my creative editing lol



You look great! Beautiful dress!


----------



## Divealicious

bobolo said:


> . i wore this to mu brothers wedding
> a few years back
> 
> don't you love my creative editing lol



its looks beautiful on you! i love the just above the knee length, very elegant


----------



## Capucine

you're probably right, the necklace might be 'too much' (but I looove dramatic outfit ^^).

Just one last thing: I noticed a tiny 'snag' (I don't know if you would call it like that in english) in the dress it's barely noticeable but I can clearly see it. Is it normal (due to the fabric) or should I return it and get a new one?
here's a picture:
http://picgoes.in/v/6jJpr.jpg


----------



## vhdos

^I think most of us, who wear HL, like a dramatic outfit. The necklaces are cute, but they don't look dramatic, they look odd (because of the way that they conflict with the top of the dress.
As far as the snag is concerned, they are pretty much inevitable with this type of material.  If it bothers you, return it, but you are likely to get another one anyways.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

bobolo said:


> . i wore this to mu brothers wedding
> a few years back
> 
> don't you love my creative editing lol



gorgeous dress!


----------



## gymangel812

red ombre intermix exclusive dress:


----------



## bobolo

dirtyaddiction said:


> gorgeous dress!


 

thank all you guys i love that dress but i never get a chance to wear it maybe on my next trip to new york this fall


----------



## mharri20

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> red ombre intermix exclusive dress:



Love this one it looks amazing on!!!!!


----------



## marina230

gymangel812 said:


> red ombre intermix exclusive dress:



You look amazing! Very flattering dress.


----------



## marina230

bobolo said:


> . i wore this to mu brothers wedding
> a few years back
> 
> don't you love my creative editing lol


Very classy dress and you look gorgeous ( as much as I can see after your creative editing).
You proof one more time to me it is appropriate to wear HL dress to a wedding.


----------



## lovedresses2010

bobolo said:


> . i wore this to mu brothers wedding
> a few years back
> 
> don't you love my creative editing lol


 
The dress fits you perfectly! You look stunning =)


----------



## bobolo

thank you again guys
you are good for the ego lol


----------



## Flip88

bobolo said:
			
		

> . i wore this to mu brothers wedding
> a few years back
> 
> don't you love my creative editing lol



Beautiful outfit!


----------



## mlemee

vhdos said:


> Just out of curiosity, are there any HL ladies here who are 40 years-old or over?  I was reading another thread about how some people think that it's inappropriate for a 40-something to even wear shorts, let alone an HL dress.  It got me wondering about age and HL.



My friend's 65 year old mother was wearing a white HL dress over Christmas and looked incredible! I hope when I'm that age I still have the figure to rock skin tight dresses


----------



## mlemee

MsCandice said:


> HL Beauties I need your help. I just purchased this dress in a medium, which was the only size available. Do you think it will work?  My measurements are 32D(bra fitting lady told me I'm not the 34C I had been wearing),     26 waist, and 36.5 hips. I'm thinking that becuase of the style of the dress, more of an a-line cut than HL's typical bondage cuts, that this will work. What do you think?
> 
> Also, I am 5'9" do you think its too short. I think the model is probably 5'9" or 5'10" too.



I would have thought you would need an XS or S for sure. A M is going to be too baggy


----------



## evietiger

Just found this thread and I'm so excited!

I've been trying to get my hands on the honeysuckle dress in xs but can't seem find it from a reseller. Any advice where to find it?  TIA!


----------



## Divealicious

Extra 20% off dresses at the Outnet, some HL styles included 

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Dress...ff_dresses_we_love&designerFilter=Herve_Leger


----------



## dbeth

mharri20 said:


> So I finally got around to getting pictures onto my computer from Vegas... 3 weeks later. But here is some pictures of my dresses out and about! I wore an HL all 3 nights we were there  my first time wearing each of them! the first was my red that I was debating since it was small but I'm glad I wore it (paired with my Louboutin Bianca's which I only lasted 30 in btw)! The next night I wore my blue strapless HL (my absolute favorite color HL I own!!) with my nude Christian Dior shoes which are extremely comfortable. And lastly I wore my black criss cross HL with my amazing yellow Jimmy Choo's but unfortunately I got sick that day from something I ate and took it easy at the club which resulted in no full outfit pics  but I have my planned outfit pic. I felt amazing walking around in my dresses  Thanks for letting me share!!



You look great, I totally love the blue---gorgeous color!!!



bobolo said:


> . i wore this to mu brothers wedding
> a few years back
> 
> don't you love my creative editing lol



Beautiful color & I love the style!!



gymangel812 said:


> red ombre intermix exclusive dress:



Looking fab gymangel!!! I love the ombre dresses, I would love to buy one sometime. I did buy the strapless blue one last year but I found it to be super tight in the chest/waist so I returned it.


----------



## Mi_Lan

gymangel812 said:


> i assume you're referring to spanx. i like the higher power panties.
> 
> 
> spanx



Hi which brand works best do you know...?.


----------



## gymangel812

Mi_Lan said:


> Hi which brand works best do you know...?.



I've only tried spanx but they seem the most popular brand.


----------



## Divealicious

Mi_Lan said:
			
		

> Hi which brand works best do you know...?.



I have also tried Flexees, but it didnt really last very long. I switched to Spanx, hoping its more durable.


----------



## Capucine

Hi ladies
I went to the store to return the dress I bought earlier this week, but they refused!! Can you believe it?
They said that since they gave me a discount on it, it is absolutely not possible to have a refund or even an exchange "sale is final"!! they never mentionned that when I bought the dress (If they had, I would have never bought it since I never buy things I cannot return, we never know..).

And the price is so high that I can't sell it on eBay

I am really, really irritated!


----------



## vhdos

In my experience, dresses that have been discounted, are final sale and therefore, not returnable.


----------



## qtcoco

Capucine said:


> Hi ladies
> I went to the store to return the dress I bought earlier this week, but they refused!! Can you believe it?
> They said that since they gave me a discount on it, it is absolutely not possible to have a refund or even an exchange "sale is final"!! they never mentionned that when I bought the dress (If they had, I would have never bought it since I never buy things I cannot return, we never know..).
> 
> And the price is so high that I can't sell it on eBay
> 
> I am really, really irritated!



Don't they usually mention this when you pay? Can you complain this to the store manager or something?


----------



## rnsmelody

qtcoco said:


> Don't they usually mention this when you pay? Can you complain this to the store manager or something?



It's listed on the receipt. Exchange or Store credit within 10 days of purchase. All sales FINAL on accessories, sales and swimwear. 

We tell our clients when we give them the final total. If they don't agree to it, then they can cancel the transaction before it's rung up. I'm sorry the stylist didn't tell you that, but it's listed on the receipt and it was signed for. 

I'm positive you will get a fair price for the Simone dress. We are sold out of the XS/XS in the whole company.


----------



## Capucine

qtcoco said:


> Don't they usually mention this when you pay? Can you complain this to the store manager or something?



She never mentionned such thing, and I can't complain because SHE is the manager! 
rnsmelody, maybe it is mentionned in your receipt in the US but not here in France. It's just written "Do not forget your receipt in case of return"

Well i will keep the dress, it's not that big of a deal but I just didn't like the way she handled the whole situation..
Lesson learned!


----------



## Capucine

oh sorry!


----------



## marina230

Capucine said:


> She never mentionned such thing, and I can't complain because SHE is the manager!
> rnsmelody, maybe it is mentionned in your receipt in the US but not here in France. It's just written "Do not forget your receipt in case of return"
> 
> Well i will keep the dress, it's not that big of a deal but I just didn't like the way she handled the whole situation..
> Lesson learned!



If there is no sign in a store or no stamp final sale on receipt you can try to dispute with a credit cart company.
I would be really mad not because of money, but because I was not told in advance.
By the way, you look great in this dress!


----------



## rnsmelody

Capucine said:


> She never mentionned such thing, and I can't complain because SHE is the manager!
> rnsmelody, maybe it is mentionned in your receipt in the US but not here in France. It's just written "Do not forget your receipt in case of return"
> 
> Well i will keep the dress, it's not that big of a deal but I just didn't like the way she handled the whole situation..
> Lesson learned!



Capucine, I'm really sorry about that. International operations are different than US. You can always write or call corporate and let them know about the situation. As an manager she knows the protocol and should have let you know.


----------



## liljake

HL over the weekend (in Vegas) -- the boy really loves this dress (he bought it for my birthday, perhaps that's why)...


----------



## chloe_chanel

liljake said:
			
		

> HL over the weekend (in Vegas) -- the boy really loves this dress (he bought it for my birthday, perhaps that's why)...



Your dress looks super hot on you  I'm sure your bf thought it was a wise investment lol.


----------



## soleilbrun

Capucine said:


> She never mentionned such thing, and I can't complain because SHE is the manager!
> rnsmelody, *maybe it is mentionned in your receipt in the US but not here in France*. It's just written "Do not forget your receipt in case of return"
> 
> Well i will keep the dress, it's not that big of a deal but I just didn't like the way she handled the whole situation..
> Lesson learned!


 
I highlighted this because as an american living in europe for many years, one of the many things I miss is customer service. I feel that in europe, once you buy something an leave the store (even after 5 minutes) you are the enemy that must be destroyed if you try to return anything. It has slightly improved as more stores accept returns but only for store credit. My european friend came to visit me in the US for the first time and summed up american customer service as "they cut themselves into little pieces for you". Your return issue does not surprise me inthe least bit. At least they didn't have you arrested


----------



## bitharvest

liljake said:


> HL over the weekend (in Vegas) -- the boy really loves this dress (he bought it for my birthday, perhaps that's why)...



Wow! That dress is beautiful on you! I absolutely love it. I can see why your bf does too!


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> HL over the weekend (in Vegas) -- the boy really loves this dress (he bought it for my birthday, perhaps that's why)...



You look lovely, liljake.  The dress is a perfect fit on your gorgeous figure
It's funny when you mention your SO picking out dresses for you because if my DH picked out my dresses they would probably be a bit more conservative than what I would choose myself.  Not that he's a prude by any means (far from it actually), but he just feels like less is more when it comes to HL since the dresses are so incredibly sexy anyways.
I hope that you guys had a fabulous time in Vegas.  I can't wait to get back there.  Unfortunately, I doubt that it will be any time soon since we never vacation away from the kids.


----------



## vhdos

vhdos said:


> Does anyone wear wedge sandals with their Herve Leger?  If so, can you post pics?  I was thinking of wearing a sleek pair of wedges with my Orange/pink color block skirt (paired with a casual white J Crew tank and a white linen J Crew Schoolboy blazer, and some rose gold jewelry).  I have never worn wedges with an HL because they have always seemed so "chunky," which doesn't seem to mix well with a sleek, sexy HL.  I haven't tried on the whole outfit yet, so perhaps I should start there.



Update:  I finally tried on the whole outfit that I plan to wear to a party this Saturday evening.  The wedge sandals that I have are sky-high, sleek, and nude-colored, so they look fabulous with my orange/pink HL color block skirt.  They make my legs look so long, which is nice because I am only 5'3"  The wedges have rose gold buckles, so I also purchased a long rose gold necklace and some thin, medium-sized rose gold hoop earrings.  Now I can breathe a sigh of relief knowing that my outfit is complete


----------



## Yeimi3

I just purchased this dress in a M, it will be my first HL purchase and I am super excited, especially since it's such a great deal!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod134250072&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search


----------



## vhdos

^Wow!  $273???  That is a great deal.  It's a very versatile dress too (can be dressed up or down).  I have that style in two colors.  My only complaint is that it runs a bit too long for me.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Yeimi3 said:


> I just purchased this dress in a M, it will be my first HL purchase and I am super excited, especially since it's such a great deal!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod134250072&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search



omggg what a steal! congrats


----------



## dirtyaddiction

liljake said:


> HL over the weekend (in Vegas) -- the boy really loves this dress (he bought it for my birthday, perhaps that's why)...



Looking good! Ron has good taste


----------



## lovedresses2010

liljake said:


> HL over the weekend (in Vegas) -- the boy really loves this dress (he bought it for my birthday, perhaps that's why)...


 
Love the dress!


----------



## ladystara

Yeimi3 said:


> I just purchased this dress in a M, it will be my first HL purchase and I am super excited, especially since it's such a great deal!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod134250072&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search



Let us know how it fits!  I'm tempted too..but what bra would I wear with it?


----------



## vhdos

^I can wear a normal bra under that style, but I usually wear my Nubra to avoid the chance of any bra straps showing.


----------



## bobolo

Hi guys I know alot of you wear spanxs under your dresses  as do I but if the dress is shorter mid thigh what do you wear .  Maybe its just me but I find te Spanx to long and when i sit they show no attractive LOL


----------



## vhdos

^I don't wear shorter dresses, but I suppose you could wear something like this:
http://www.spanx.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3977352&cp=12635685.11315651&parentPage=family


----------



## soleilbrun

liljake said:


> HL over the weekend (in Vegas) -- *the boy really loves this dress* (he bought it for my birthday, perhaps that's why)...


 Even a blind man would, you look fantastic!


----------



## bobolo

liljake said:


> HL over the weekend (in Vegas) -- the boy really loves this dress (he bought it for my birthday, perhaps that's why)...


 you look amazing !!


----------



## vhdos

HL on Gilt.  The prices are not great, but decent.  I missed the one item I would have wanted (the black essential tank top)


----------



## ladystara

vhdos said:


> ^I can wear a normal bra under that style, but I usually wear my Nubra to avoid the chance of any bra straps showing.



Thanks!


----------



## dbeth

liljake said:


> HL over the weekend (in Vegas) -- the boy really loves this dress (he bought it for my birthday, perhaps that's why)...



Vavavoom!!! You look incredible!     Love your waistline!


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> You look lovely, liljake.  The dress is a perfect fit on your gorgeous figure
> It's funny when you mention your SO picking out dresses for you because  if my DH picked out my dresses they would probably be a bit more  conservative than what I would choose myself.  Not that he's a prude by  any means (far from it actually), but he just feels like less is more  when it comes to HL since the dresses are so incredibly sexy anyways.
> I hope that you guys had a fabulous time in Vegas.  I can't wait to get  back there.  Unfortunately, I doubt that it will be any time soon since  we never vacation away from the kids.



Thanks  I'm actually understand your SO's POV -- I like simple and sleek, but my guy likes everything shorter and over the top. As you can see, that's why he picked out one that has all the extra embellishments...

Vegas was awesome!  We went for EDC...no kids yet, so we're doing what we can 



dirtyaddiction said:


> Looking good! Ron has good taste



Heh, yeah...I'll admit, I totally gave him the "are you serious?" look when he picked it out.



chloe_chanel said:


> Your dress looks super hot on you  I'm sure your bf thought it was a wise investment lol.





bitharvest said:


> Wow! That dress is beautiful on you! I absolutely love it. I can see why your bf does too!





lovedresses2010 said:


> Love the dress!





soleilbrun said:


> Even a blind man would, you look fantastic!





bobolo said:


> you look amazing !!





dbeth said:


> Vavavoom!!! You look incredible!     Love your waistline!



Thanks, girls!  It does look surprisingly good.  He nabbed it on sale at the BCBG outlet in Vegas...and even convinced the sales associate to give him an extra 30% off (they'd had a sale over the weekend but we were there on a Monday).  I think they like him a lot more than they like me, haha -- whenever we drop by they always remember him.


----------



## soleilbrun

Here's a photo of me on my way to a friends wedding reception. I thought it was wedding friendly, hope I was right.


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

soleilbrun said:


> Here's a photo of me on my way to a friends wedding reception. I thought it was wedding friendly, hope I was right.



You look amazingly gorgeous soleilbrun!


----------



## marina230

soleilbrun said:


> Here's a photo of me on my way to a friends wedding reception. I thought it was wedding friendly, hope I was right.



Stunning dress,but I keep looking at your beautiful smile!


----------



## elleestbelle

Yeimi3 said:


> I just purchased this dress in a M, it will be my first HL purchase and I am super excited, especially since it's such a great deal!!!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...prod134250072&parentId=cat980731&cmCat=search



OMG i just ordered the exact same dress from NM! It is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. It will be my first Hl ever as well! I hope it fits well!!! I couldn't believe the price either!!


----------



## sororitysweetie

*TIME SENSITIVE* Hi ladies! I've been inspired by all your beautiful photos and want to purchase my first HL (yay!) on ebay, but I could really use your expertise to help authenticate it. The auction ends in a few hours so I need help stat! If anyone could hop over the authentication thread, I'd be so grateful. Here's the link to the post 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838-129.html


----------



## hellokitty99

^ I dont think that dress is real.  Red flag is that the seller has no feedback and there's no pictures of the label or any close up pictures.  This style is faked a lot on ebay.


----------



## hellokitty99

oops, accidentally posted twice


----------



## Divealicious

marina230 said:
			
		

> Stunning dress,but I keep looking at your beautiful smile!



ITA  




			
				sororitysweetie said:
			
		

> *TIME SENSITIVE* Hi ladies! I've been inspired by all your beautiful photos and want to purchase my first HL (yay!) on ebay, but I could really use your expertise to help authenticate it. The auction ends in a few hours so I need help stat! If anyone could hop over the authentication thread, I'd be so grateful. Here's the link to the post
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/authenticate-this-apparel-53838-129.html



Next time try posting it in the authenticate this apparel sticky, mods asked we don't post authentication requests here anymore. From what I've read here so far, it's very hard to find an authentic dress on eBay, especially the popular styles. Have you checked the Outnet? They have some HL choices at a discount. Or try to find something this summer sale


----------



## Jujubay

soleilbrun said:


> Here's a photo of me on my way to a friends wedding reception. I thought it was wedding friendly, hope I was right.



omg, I love your member photo & your dress


----------



## melhon

Hi Ladies,
I have never owned or tried any HL dresses before but all your gorgeous pictures made me really want one.  So much that I bid on this before getting your opinions whether this is authentic (time was running out)...  Can anyone still tell me if this is real??  Hope it is...  Thank you so much.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/16081988161...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_500wt_1378


----------



## Divealicious

Divealicious said:


> ITA
> 
> 
> 
> Next time try posting it in the authenticate this apparel sticky, mods asked we don't post authentication requests here anymore. From what I've read here so far, it's very hard to find an authentic dress on eBay, especially the popular styles. Have you checked the Outnet? They have some HL choices at a discount. Or try to find something this summer sale



Sorry for paying NO attention this morning when referring to the auth thread :s I should really finish my coffee before posting here. Feeling so silly now, sorry again


----------



## vhdos

hellokitty99 said:


> ^ I dont think that dress is real.  Red flag is that the seller has no feedback and there's no pictures of the label or any close up pictures.  This style is faked a lot on ebay.



Yes, I've seen a lot of fakes for that style too.


----------



## vhdos

melhon said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I have never owned or tried any HL dresses before but all your gorgeous pictures made me really want one.  So much that I bid on this before getting your opinions whether this is authentic (time was running out)...  Can anyone still tell me if this is real??  Hope it is...  Thank you so much.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/16081988161...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2649#ht_500wt_1378



I'm  sorry, but we are not allowed to offer advice on authenticity in this thread.


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> Here's a photo of me on my way to a friends wedding reception. I thought it was wedding friendly, hope I was right.



You look gorgeous and yes, that style is absolutely wedding-appropriate IMO


----------



## soleilbrun

LeBleu Saphir said:


> You look amazingly gorgeous soleilbrun!


 


marina230 said:


> Stunning dress,but I keep looking at your beautiful smile!


 


Jujubay said:


> omg, I love your member photo & your dress


 


vhdos said:


> You look gorgeous and yes, that style is absolutely wedding-appropriate IMO


 
Thank you ladies (and divealicious) for the kind comments on the dress, smile, avatar and appropriateness. I happy to know I wasn't the flouzy of the wedding.


----------



## soleilbrun

yeimi3 and elleestbelle: Congratulations on your first purchase. Please show us photos when they arrive.


----------



## bobolo

soleilbrun said:


> Here's a photo of me on my way to a friends wedding reception. I thought it was wedding friendly, hope I was right.


 Lovely !!  Perfect for a wedding


----------



## elleestbelle

soleilbrun said:


> yeimi3 and elleestbelle: Congratulations on your first purchase. Please show us photos when they arrive.


 
definitely will!  the fedex tracking says my package is due to arrive today.  so i'm keeping my fingers crossed that there's a pretty white box at my door!  i'm hoping that i don't look like a sausage casing since all of you look so gorgeous in your HLs!


----------



## soleilbrun

bobolo said:


> Lovely !! Perfect for a wedding


 
Thank you. The color is really growing on me.


----------



## bebefuzz

soleilbrun said:


> Here's a photo of me on my way to a friends wedding reception. I thought it was wedding friendly, hope I was right.



Gorgeous PIC!!! This is really similar to what I wore to a wedding too! lol...


----------



## bebefuzz

pic btw.


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

bebefuzz said:


> pic btw.
> View attachment 1759472



Bebefuzz, you look stunning! You are such an inspiration behind my many HL purchases!!


----------



## ladystara

Hi Ladies, 

Bought my first HL, but don't know if I"m just being self conscious.  I feel like I may need spanx or something underneath.  Would this be something you recommend?


----------



## gymangel812

ladystara said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Bought my first HL, but don't know if I"m just being self conscious.  I feel like I may need spanx or something underneath.  Would this be something you recommend?


i use spanx under mine (probably for the same reason as you, self conscious) but you might have the wrong size. HL should suck you in


----------



## ladystara

gymangel812 said:


> i use spanx under mine (probably for the same reason as you, self conscious) but you might have the wrong size. HL should suck you in



What type of Spanx do you wear under your HL's?  My HL is a size M, and I think it's the right size, I can zip it up but it's pretty form fitting.


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> pic btw.
> View attachment 1759472


 
Gorgeous as always!




LeBleu Saphir said:


> Bebefuzz, you look stunning! You are such an inspiration behind my many HL purchases!!


 
Did we get a family photo yet?


----------



## gymangel812

ladystara said:


> What type of Spanx do you wear under your HL's?  My HL is a size M, and I think it's the right size, I can zip it up but it's pretty form fitting.


power panties i think is what they're called. but i need to get some that are shorter because they don't work with some dresses.


----------



## elleestbelle

hi ladies!  so my very first HL arrived today after lunch.  here are a couple pix.  i was a little reluctant to post since i'm not a skinny minny like you lovely ladies!  sorry the lighting in my hallway really stinks...and the pile of running clothes behind me...eeek!

















anyways...is this one a keeper?


----------



## bebefuzz

elleestbelle said:


> hi ladies!  so my very first HL arrived today after lunch.  here are a couple pix.  i was a little reluctant to post since i'm not a skinny minny like you lovely ladies!  sorry the lighting in my hallway really stinks...and the pile of running clothes behind me...eeek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways...is this one a keeper?



I honestly think this looks great on you!! You've got a great hourglass shape! People who do not have a defined waist/hips because of bone structure like Tamara Ecclestone benefit less from these dresses. 

Lebleu Saphir and Soleilbrun, I always love you ladies! Thanks so much for the super sweet comments!!


----------



## vhdos

ladystara said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Bought my first HL, but don't know if I"m just being self conscious.  I feel like I may need spanx or something underneath.  Would this be something you recommend?



Sure, many different styles of Spanx work just fine under HL.


----------



## ladystara

Thanks everyone   I love the dress so far!


----------



## Divealicious

elleestbelle said:
			
		

> hi ladies!  so my very first HL arrived today after lunch.  here are a couple pix.  i was a little reluctant to post since i'm not a skinny minny like you lovely ladies!  sorry the lighting in my hallway really stinks...and the pile of running clothes behind me...eeek!
> 
> anyways...is this one a keeper?



I think you look great! Very classy with the nude pumps


----------



## elleestbelle

bebefuzz said:


> pic btw.
> View attachment 1759472





bebefuzz said:


> I honestly think this looks great on you!! You've got a great hourglass shape! People who do not have a defined waist/hips because of bone structure like Tamara Ecclestone benefit less from these dresses. !



Thank you for your kind words! You also look amazing in yout green and black hl!!



Divealicious said:


> I think you look great! Very classy with the nude pumps



thank you so so much, divealicious!


----------



## qtcoco

Everyone is looking great in their HLs! Made me cruising around online lately, and I knew I shouldn't be looking at outnet on a Friday night! So here is my latest member to the family, fresh off the delivery, poor credit card!


----------



## Divealicious

qtcoco said:


> Everyone is looking great in their HLs! Made me cruising around online lately, and I knew I shouldn't be looking at outnet on a Friday night! So here is my latest member to the family, fresh off the delivery, poor credit card!



thats a lovely color!  whats the style?


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

qtcoco said:


> Everyone is looking great in their HLs! Made me cruising around online lately, and I knew I shouldn't be looking at outnet on a Friday night! So here is my latest member to the family, fresh off the delivery, poor credit card!



Love the colour! Mod pic please


----------



## qtcoco

i'm still at work at the moment. haven't tried on yet.
if i'm correct, i think it's this one here, 2008 collection maybe?? it looks tiny


----------



## soleilbrun

elleestbelle said:


> hi ladies! so my very first HL arrived today after lunch. here are a couple pix. i was a little reluctant to post since i'm not a skinny minny like you lovely ladies! sorry the lighting in my hallway really stinks...and the pile of running clothes behind me...eeek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways...is this one a keeper?


 
I think you look great! It highlights/accentuates your waistline. As bebefuzz stated, the dress is perfect on your hourglass figure. Next post, action shots!



qtcoco said:


> Everyone is looking great in their HLs! Made me cruising around online lately, and I knew I shouldn't be looking at outnet on a Friday night! So here is my latest member to the family, fresh off the delivery, poor credit card!


 
Lovely! I can't wait for mod pics. Bad outnet, bad outnet


----------



## lovedresses2010

bebefuzz said:


> pic btw.
> View attachment 1759472


 


elleestbelle said:


> hi ladies! so my very first HL arrived today after lunch. here are a couple pix. i was a little reluctant to post since i'm not a skinny minny like you lovely ladies! sorry the lighting in my hallway really stinks...and the pile of running clothes behind me...eeek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways...is this one a keeper?


 


soleilbrun said:


> Here's a photo of me on my way to a friends wedding reception. I thought it was wedding friendly, hope I was right.


 
You ladies look awesome in your dresses!


----------



## qtcoco

so here is a quick pic, please excuse my slippers


----------



## lovedresses2010

qtcoco said:


> so here is a quick pic, please excuse my slippers


 
Love the dress! It goes great with your skin tone!


----------



## qtcoco

lovedresses2010 said:


> Love the dress! It goes great with your skin tone!


 
thank you  
glad how it turned out , i usually don't do strapless, think this one will be an exception


----------



## bebefuzz

qtcoco said:


> so here is a quick pic, please excuse my slippers



Beautiful! I can't believe you pulled it off so well even in flats!


----------



## vhdos

qtcoco said:


> thank you
> glad how it turned out , i usually don't do strapless, think this one will be an exception



How is the sizing?  Does it run small?  I'd like to add a strapless to my collection.  You look lovely


----------



## qtcoco

bebefuzz said:


> Beautiful! I can't believe you pulled it off so well even in flats!


 
thank you bebe, you must know this, is it from 2008 collection? the bands are individuals ones..



vhdos said:


> How is the sizing? Does it run small? I'd like to add a strapless to my collection. You look lovely


 
vhdos, the fit is pretty much same as the 2008 purple off-shoulder one, if i remembered correctly, you have that dress? 
the only difference for me is, it's less restrictive than the purple one at the tummy area, since it doesn't have any vertical/diagonal bands across the body. the bust area is definitely made for small/medium girls, i find it slighly unsecure with the top slipping a little, maybe coz i have small boobs and i'm not use to strapless (i tried jumpping up and down just to see how far it will go LOL, btw there is rubber grip inside the top seam)..


----------



## elleestbelle

qtcoco said:


> so here is a quick pic, please excuse my slippers



This looks fantastic on you! The color looks really good against your skintone


----------



## elleestbelle

soleilbrun said:


> I think you look great! It highlights/accentuates your waistline. As bebefuzz stated, the dress is perfect on your hourglass figure. Next post, action shots!
> 
> p



Thanks so much soleilbrun!

I am looking forward to a night out with my DH in my new dress! I have to find a weekend when his band doesn't have a gig so i can selfishly keep him to myself  hee hee hee...i will definitely post some action shots!



lovedresses2010 said:


> You ladies look awesome in your dresses!



Thanks so much, lovedresses!


----------



## vhdos

qtcoco said:


> thank you bebe, you must know this, is it from 2008 collection? the bands are individuals ones..
> 
> 
> 
> vhdos, the fit is pretty much same as the 2008 purple off-shoulder one, if i remembered correctly, you have that dress?
> the only difference for me is, it's less restrictive than the purple one at the tummy area, since it doesn't have any vertical/diagonal bands across the body. the bust area is definitely made for small/medium girls, i find it slighly unsecure with the top slipping a little, maybe coz i have small boobs and i'm not use to strapless (i tried jumpping up and down just to see how far it will go LOL, btw there is rubber grip inside the top seam)..



I purchased the 08 purple off-the-shoulder dress and returned it because it was too short for my liking.  I was afraid about the fit around the top too (I am a C cup and don't want to be squished).  I would probably have to size up (from an XXS to an XS) in that style.  It's really pretty.  Thanks for the info


----------



## qtcoco

elleestbelle said:


> This looks fantastic on you! The color looks really good against your skintone


thanks, and congrats on your first one, it gets addictive 



vhdos said:


> I purchased the 08 purple off-the-shoulder dress and returned it because it was too short for my liking. I was afraid about the fit around the top too (I am a C cup and don't want to be squished). I would probably have to size up (from an XXS to an XS) in that style. It's really pretty. Thanks for the info


 
yep, i'm a 32b or small b sometimes, and i don't even know if i can fit a bra in this dress. but length wise, this one is only a touch longer than the purple one.


----------



## bebefuzz

qtcoco said:


> thank you bebe, you must know this, is it from 2008 collection? the bands are individuals ones..
> 
> 
> 
> vhdos, the fit is pretty much same as the 2008 purple off-shoulder one, if i remembered correctly, you have that dress?
> the restrictive than the purple one at the tummy area, since it doesn't have any vertical/diagonal bands across the body. the bust area is definitely made for small/medium girls, i find it slighly unsecure with the top slipping a little, maybe coz i have small boobs and i'm not use to strapless (i tried jumpping up and down just to see how far it will go LOL, btw there is rubber grip inside the top seam)..



Comes from 2009(if my memory is right...) but some of the dresses in 09 had impeccable individual banding like this one and ran small too! Congrats! I would love to have that dress too!


----------



## Divealicious

qtcoco said:
			
		

> so here is a quick pic, please excuse my slippers



You look great!


----------



## soleilbrun

lovedresses2010 said:


> You ladies look awesome in your dresses!


 
Thank you lovedresses


----------



## soleilbrun

qtcoco said:


> so here is a quick pic, please excuse my slippers


 
The dress looks great on you and you in it! I'm loving those colors.


----------



## bobolo

elleestbelle said:


> hi ladies! so my very first HL arrived today after lunch. here are a couple pix. i was a little reluctant to post since i'm not a skinny minny like you lovely ladies! sorry the lighting in my hallway really stinks...and the pile of running clothes behind me...eeek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways...is this one a keeper?


 You look great you have a nice proportion total hour glass !!


----------



## bobolo

qtcoco said:


> so here is a quick pic, please excuse my slippers


 lLove it


----------



## bobolo

bebefuzz said:


> pic btw.
> View attachment 1759472


 

Beautiful as usual !


----------



## bobolo

qtcoco said:


> thank you
> glad how it turned out , i usually don't do strapless, think this one will be an exception


 
I am scared of strapless I am afraid it will slip . 
Let me know how it works out


----------



## elleestbelle

bobolo said:


> You look great you have a nice proportion total hour glass !!



Thanks so much! You're a sweetheart  

I think the dress is a keeper!


----------



## smurfet

qtcoco said:


> so here is a quick pic, please excuse my slippers


 
Looks great on you!  I loved this dress, but had to send it back because my boobs would not stay in the dress.  Even then, I thought about keeping it anyway.


----------



## sabrunka

Hey guys! I'm new to this thread! I was wondering for a while now... Do you ladies wear bras with your HL's? It seems they're so tight that you wouldn't need to wear one... Or if you did, you could see the bra outline through the dress!


----------



## vhdos

^I almost always wear a non-padded NuBra.  It gives me the support I need and I don't like nips showing through...


----------



## dirtyaddiction

sabrunka said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to this thread! I was wondering for a while now... Do you ladies wear bras with your HL's? It seems they're so tight that you wouldn't need to wear one... Or if you did, you could see the bra outline through the dress!



unless the dress is backless I always wear a bra and no, no outlines through the dress


----------



## bebefuzz

dirtyaddiction said:


> unless the dress is backless I always wear a bra and no, no outlines through the dress



That's me too.


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> ^I almost always wear a non-padded NuBra.  It gives me the support I need and I don't like nips showing through...



I don't wear a bra, but yeah the nipples can be an issue -- especially on lighter dresses.


----------



## sabrunka

Ahh ok thanks ladies... I tried on a few dresses in person and realized that it is possible to wear a bra under!! I would have to anyways, otherwise my boobs would be completely squished and look like I have none lol.  Also found out I'm an xs... They look soooo good on!!


----------



## jamidee

bebefuzz said:


> Comes from 2009(if my memory is right...) but some of the dresses in 09 had impeccable individual banding like this one and ran small too! Congrats! I would love to have that dress too!



Thanks to bebe fuzz, I just officially bought
My first Hl dress! So excited! I'm sure this will be my next obsession just like my shoes  It's just like Pringles, once I start I just can't stop!


----------



## jamidee

soleilbrun said:


> Here's a photo of me on my way to a friends wedding reception. I thought it was wedding friendly, hope I was right.



Looks great! I have a Wedding in August that I need a wedding friendly one for. Is the rosette assymmetric from fall 2008 wedding appropriate? It looks so lady like


----------



## soleilbrun

jamidee said:


> Looks great! I have a Wedding in August that I need a wedding friendly one for. Is the rosette assymmetric from fall 2008 wedding appropriate? It looks so lady like


 
Thank you jamidee.
I think I know the dress your referring to and I believe it could be wedding friendly.  Keep in mind that 2008 dresses run small. I wear either XXS or XS in HL but in 2008 I wear an S.
Check out these links for more help. It is very informative and the home of great deals on HL!
http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/blog/2012/05/13/dresses-run-very-small-short

http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/b...ervative-herve-leger-dresses-wedding-approved


----------



## soleilbrun

jamidee said:


> Thanks to bebe fuzz, I just officially bought
> My first Hl dress! So excited! I'm sure this will be my next obsession just like my shoes  It's just like Pringles, once I start I just can't stop!


 
I am always a day late and a dollar short! Congrats on your new HL. Pics please! Nice to see you around these parts too.


----------



## jamidee

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you jamidee.
> I think I know the dress your referring to and I believe it could be wedding friendly.  Keep in mind that 2008 dresses run small. I wear either XXS or XS in HL but in 2008 I wear an S.
> Check out these links for more help. It is very informative and the home of great deals on HL!
> http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/blog/2012/05/13/dresses-run-very-small-short
> 
> http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/b...ervative-herve-leger-dresses-wedding-approved



Thanks so much!! I guess it wouldn't work then... I think I'm an xs/s in HL.. and so an XS in that dress would be too small.


----------



## jamidee

soleilbrun said:


> I am always a day late and a dollar short! Congrats on your new HL. Pics please! Nice to see you around these parts too.



 nice to see you too! I'll post pics once I get it and get into it. Now I need the perfect shoes for it. It's the monique strapless dress... I just got some new Hot Pink VP.. but, the nude in the dress throws me off. Makes me think I should just wear nude.


----------



## soleilbrun

jamidee said:


> nice to see you too! I'll post pics once I get it and get into it. Now I need the perfect shoes for it. It's the monique strapless dress... I just got some new Hot Pink VP.. but, the nude in the dress throws me off. Makes me think I should just wear nude.


 
I think both shoe options are viable but I'm more prone to throw in some color. My first choice would be the hot pink shoes. In anycase, show us both options and all the folks here will chip in to get the perfect look. 
As for the 2008 dress, it's most likely too small. You could always try. I had to try for myself because that's me. I was depressed I couldn't get it to zip up. I felt better when bebefuzz informed me they run small. I thought all that working out was not paying off!


----------



## vhdos

I purchased and returned an 08 dress too.  It fit, but it was teeny-tiny (as in WAY too short for me).


----------



## gnourtmat

Yay! My first HL just got here! I've been lurking on this thread for quite some time now  I ordered both XS and S because I wasn't sure of the sizing... I think the XS fits better.. 







I'm not even going to post how the S looks on me.. although I could probably breathe more in the S, I'm only 5'1 so the bottom wasn't tight around my legs.. and I didn't like the length ... 

Keeping the XS and returning the S or passing it along to a friend


----------



## rnsmelody

Congrats *gnourtmat* You made a wonderful choice on your first HL. She looks gorgeous! 


Ladiess! You should share your new HL hauls! We had some amazing sale pieces this past season 




gnourtmat said:


> Yay! My first HL just got here! I've been lurking on this thread for quite some time now  I ordered both XS and S because I wasn't sure of the sizing... I think the XS fits better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to post how the S looks on me.. although I could probably breathe more in the S, I'm only 5'1 so the bottom wasn't tight around my legs.. and I didn't like the length ...
> 
> Keeping the XS and returning the S or passing it along to a friend


----------



## liljake

ladies, i need your help!

so i purchased an HL off of ebay (it was a celeb charity auction), and i just picked it up today.  the auction stated that there was some stitching coming apart on the back shoulder -- not a problem, since i have an excellent tailor, but i opened the dress and there's a huge what-looks-like-a water stain on the left thigh.  it's not super noticeable but it wasn't in the description and i did pay a decent amount for the dress. i contacted the seller and i will see if they can perhaps offer a partial refund (and if they don't, i may just write the lost money off as charity, since it's for charity anyway), but i want to know if you girls have any ideas on how to get a water stain out.  i'm wary of the traditional ways (iron/steam) because i don't want to make the stain more noticeable.

thoughts?

edit: here's a photo of the dress -- (i know my boobs are about to attack you but don't worry...if i squish them around it looks less...uh...intense. also, excuse the mess -- just got back from argentina)


----------



## lovedresses2010

liljake said:


> ladies, i need your help!
> 
> so i purchased an HL off of ebay (it was a celeb charity auction), and i just picked it up today. the auction stated that there was some stitching coming apart on the back shoulder -- not a problem, since i have an excellent tailor, but i opened the dress and there's a huge what-looks-like-a water stain on the left thigh. it's not super noticeable but it wasn't in the description and i did pay a decent amount for the dress. i contacted the seller and i will see if they can perhaps offer a partial refund (and if they don't, i may just write the lost money off as charity, since it's for charity anyway), but i want to know if you girls have any ideas on how to get a water stain out. i'm wary of the traditional ways (iron/steam) because i don't want to make the stain more noticeable.
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> edit: here's a photo of the dress -- (i know my boobs are about to attack you but don't worry...if i squish them around it looks less...uh...intense. also, excuse the mess -- just got back from argentina)


 
You look great! I wish my boobs would look like that in a dress =( Did it happen to be from the Amber Rose auction?


----------



## liljake

lovedresses2010 said:


> You look great! I wish my boobs would look like that in a dress =( Did it happen to be from the Amber Rose auction?



thanks!  yeah, it was from the amber rose auction. on the one hand i had no desire to own anything of hers (let's face it...she doesn't seem like the type who takes excellent care of her clothing), but on the other i have been looking for this dress forever.


----------



## kitty89

liljake said:


> ladies, i need your help!
> 
> so i purchased an HL off of ebay (it was a celeb charity auction), and i just picked it up today.  the auction stated that there was some stitching coming apart on the back shoulder -- not a problem, since i have an excellent tailor, but i opened the dress and there's a huge what-looks-like-a water stain on the left thigh.  it's not super noticeable but it wasn't in the description and i did pay a decent amount for the dress. i contacted the seller and i will see if they can perhaps offer a partial refund (and if they don't, i may just write the lost money off as charity, since it's for charity anyway), but i want to know if you girls have any ideas on how to get a water stain out.  i'm wary of the traditional ways (iron/steam) because i don't want to make the stain more noticeable.
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> edit: here's a photo of the dress -- (i know my boobs are about to attack you but don't worry...if i squish them around it looks less...uh...intense. also, excuse the mess -- just got back from argentina)



Wow, the dress looks great on you! If I wore one of the zip-front dresses I'd look like a ten-year old playing dress-up, but yours looks incredible!

Honestly, even though it's a product with an undisclosed defect, I personally wouldn't feel comfortable asking for a refund from money that's going to charity. If you are sure it will come from the seller or ebay, then perhaps, but I think in situations like this, it seems more likely to be subtracted from the charity's total. I could be wrong - I don't know much about ebay - but that would be my initial reaction.

So, if I were in your position, I'd take the dress to the best dry cleaner you can find and pray for the best! Or, if you'd prefer to go down the partial refund route, perhaps first of all check with the dry cleaners whether it will be removable, get a quote, and just ask to be refunded the cost of the clean. Good luck!


----------



## liljake

kitty89 said:


> Wow, the dress looks great on you! If I wore one of the zip-front dresses I'd look like a ten-year old playing dress-up, but yours looks incredible!
> 
> Honestly, even though it's a product with an undisclosed defect, I personally wouldn't feel comfortable asking for a refund from money that's going to charity. If you are sure it will come from the seller or ebay, then perhaps, but I think in situations like this, it seems more likely to be subtracted from the charity's total. I could be wrong - I don't know much about ebay - but that would be my initial reaction.
> 
> So, if I were in your position, I'd take the dress to the best dry cleaner you can find and pray for the best! Or, if you'd prefer to go down the partial refund route, perhaps first of all check with the dry cleaners whether it will be removable, get a quote, and just ask to be refunded the cost of the clean. Good luck!



yeah, i am thinking that at the end of the day i can just write the money off as going to charity, since i would be fine with donating the money directly to charity without the dress. i am mainly concerned with how to clean it...i'm thinking of taking it to a dry cleaner to see what they can do -- anyone got a rec for a good cleaner in the bay area that won't ruin herve dresses? melody i'm looking at you, haha


----------



## vhdos

^I would also ask for a partial refund for not disclosing the stain.


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> ^I would also ask for a partial refund for not disclosing the stain.



so, update -- the seller offered a partial refund of about 20%, which makes the dress an excellent deal for a holy grail dress, so i accepted it.  

still looking for bay area recommended cleaners!

in other news, the outnet has a ton of HL's on extra 30% off sale for the weekend


----------



## gymangel812

Boutiques are now 60 percent off sale items. Got 3 dresses  pm me if you need an awesome sa!


----------



## bebefuzz

gymangel812 said:


> Boutiques are now 60 percent off sale items. Got 3 dresses  pm me if you need an awesome sa!



Not to burst a bubble, but it's been that way for almost a month in most boutiques.. 
Congrats on your dresses!


----------



## gymangel812

bebefuzz said:


> Not to burst a bubble, but it's been that way for almost a month in most boutiques..
> Congrats on your dresses!



No they just marked down the second set of summer dresses. Before they were only 40 percent .off. I assure you they weren't 60 percent till like yesterday because I tried to buy them like two Weeks ago but they were only 40 off. I'm surpassed you didn't get the email about it.


----------



## bebefuzz

gymangel812 said:


> No they just marked down the second set of summer dresses. Before they were only 40 percent .off. I assure you they weren't 60 percent till like yesterday because I tried to buy them like two Weeks ago but they were only 40 off. I'm surpassed you didn't get the email about it.



Melody kindly emailed it to me beginning of this month which was immediately publicized. Not all boutiques get 60% off at the same time. I know some of the stores are MUCH slower. Lots of girls have gotten dresses weeks ago at 60% off.

When I went to the ATL boutique 2 weeks ago, half of their sale dresses were 60% off as well.


----------



## gymangel812

bebefuzz said:


> Melody kindly emailed it to me beginning of this month which was immediately publicized. Not all boutiques get 60% off at the same time. I know some of the stores are MUCH slower. Lots of girls have gotten dresses weeks ago at 60% off.
> 
> When I went to the ATL boutique 2 weeks ago, half of their sale dresses were 60% off as well.



Ok it was melody that told me this so I'm not sure what's going on then. I did get a dress Weeks ago at 60 percent off. I was under the impression that certain styles that got marked down from full price to 40 off a few Weeks ago (additional styles besides the ones from April) were now 60off.


----------



## bebefuzz

gymangel812 said:


> No they just marked down the second set of summer dresses. Before they were only 40 percent .off. I assure you they weren't 60 percent till like yesterday because I tried to buy them like two Weeks ago but they were only 40 off. I'm surpassed you didn't get the email about it.



I know that once the 60% off sale starts, they slowly add more markdown dresses from the 40% off dresses to that category. The 60% off category has been growing to include more dresses over the last month, so maybe we are talking about the same thing.


----------



## bebefuzz

gymangel812 said:


> Ok it was melody that told me this so I'm not sure what's going on then. I did get a dress Weeks ago at 60 percent off. I was under the impression that certain styles that got marked down from full price to 40 off a few Weeks ago were now 60off.



ok... we are talking about the same thing, just internet communication error. lol... 

I meant that 60% off started off a long time ago. You meant that there were new dresses added to the 60% off category. ooops.


----------



## rnsmelody

Hi ladies! Let's clear the air  The sale has just started today. We have added all the dresses that was previously marked at 40% to 60% off today and there is a new markdown for Spring 2012 runway pieces. Any questions let me know. I'll get the answers for you accordingly. Thanks!!


----------



## elleestbelle

Both of you look fantastic!!!!

Liljake--i am loving those fierce shoes too!!!!



gnourtmat said:


> Yay! My first HL just got here! I've been lurking on this thread for quite some time now  I ordered both XS and S because I wasn't sure of the sizing... I think the XS fits better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not even going to post how the S looks on me.. although I could probably breathe more in the S, I'm only 5'1 so the bottom wasn't tight around my legs.. and I didn't like the length ...
> 
> Keeping the XS and returning the S or passing it along to a friend





liljake said:


> ladies, i need your help!
> 
> so i purchased an HL off of ebay (it was a celeb charity auction), and i just picked it up today.  the auction stated that there was some stitching coming apart on the back shoulder -- not a problem, since i have an excellent tailor, but i opened the dress and there's a huge what-looks-like-a water stain on the left thigh.  it's not super noticeable but it wasn't in the description and i did pay a decent amount for the dress. i contacted the seller and i will see if they can perhaps offer a partial refund (and if they don't, i may just write the lost money off as charity, since it's for charity anyway), but i want to know if you girls have any ideas on how to get a water stain out.  i'm wary of the traditional ways (iron/steam) because i don't want to make the stain more noticeable.
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> edit: here's a photo of the dress -- (i know my boobs are about to attack you but don't worry...if i squish them around it looks less...uh...intense. also, excuse the mess -- just got back from argentina)


----------



## bebefuzz

Liljake,

That is so freaking awesome!! I looked it up; that price is good with the 20% off they gave you for the water stain!!


----------



## vhdos

rnsmelody said:


> Hi ladies! Let's clear the air  The sale has just started today. We have added all the dresses that was previously marked at 40% to 60% off today and there is a new markdown for Spring 2012 runway pieces. Any questions let me know. I'll get the answers for you accordingly. Thanks!!



Thanks for clearing that up
How is the XXS size looking?  Anything left?


----------



## liljake

elleestbelle said:


> Both of you look fantastic!!!!
> 
> Liljake--i am loving those fierce shoes too!!!!



Thanks! The shoes are Jimmy Choo.



bebefuzz said:


> Liljake,
> 
> That is so freaking awesome!! I looked it up; that price is good with the 20% off they gave you for the water stain!!



I know!  The price was excellent, especially after the discount.

--

There are a few good HL deals on Yoox today -- incl. this one in XS for $390.


----------



## kitty89

liljake said:


> There are a few good HL deals on Yoox today -- incl. this one in XS for $390.



WOW, how long have Yoox carried HL?! I've never seen anything HL on that site before, and I've trawled it quite a few times! 

I notice it's mainly M and larger - I don't suppose you know if they often get things in the smaller sizes? I may have to add it into my regular HL-seeking rotation....


----------



## liljake

kitty89 said:


> WOW, how long have Yoox carried HL?! I've never seen anything HL on that site before, and I've trawled it quite a few times!
> 
> I notice it's mainly M and larger - I don't suppose you know if they often get things in the smaller sizes? I may have to add it into my regular HL-seeking rotation....



Hmm...I haven't been looking on Yoox very long, but I've seen it several times.  I usually don't go there in my regular HL rotations because they usually carry older, non-bandage styles, and their prices aren't the best unless they're having an extra sale.  I know nothing about their sizes...


----------



## rnsmelody

The XXS selection is looking decent right about now. A lot of dresses have been sold out in the smaller size for a while. You can tell me the styles you are interested and I can do check. Due to a large inventory of our company have, I can not check on what's available by size. 

Thanks


----------



## Bag-terfly

My sale scores at 60% off.  Red lipstick in XS on right and Plum in S on left, which are great additions to my little HL collection.


----------



## rnsmelody

Bag-terfly said:


> My sale scores at 60% off.  Red lipstick in XS on right and Plum in S on left, which are great additions to my little HL collection.



Great purchase! Don't you just love the lipstick red! It's so vibrant


----------



## lovedresses2010

Bag-terfly said:


> My sale scores at 60% off. Red lipstick in XS on right and Plum in S on left, which are great additions to my little HL collection.


 
Great picks! Especially love the red one! You should post mod pics once you get the chance!


----------



## marina230

Bag-terfly said:


> My sale scores at 60% off.  Red lipstick in XS on right and Plum in S on left, which are great additions to my little HL collection.



Absolutely gorgeous, classic style! Great addition!


----------



## vhdos

Does anyone have the Raquel?  Pics?  I'm worried that it might be too long for me (I am 5'3").


----------



## Bag-terfly

rnsmelody said:


> Great purchase! Don't you just love the lipstick red! It's so vibrant



*rnsmelody*, I'm totally in love with the lipstick red!  It's the perfect shade of red.  



lovedresses2010 said:


> Great picks! Especially love the red one! You should post mod pics once you get the chance!



*Lovedresses*, I promise to post some mod pictures later. 



marina230 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, classic style! Great addition!



*Marina*, Thanks!


----------



## elleestbelle

Bag-terfly said:


> My sale scores at 60% off.  Red lipstick in XS on right and Plum in S on left, which are great additions to my little HL collection.



Great deals! I love the color of the lipstick dress!!!!


----------



## Bag-terfly

elleestbelle said:


> Great deals! I love the color of the lipstick dress!!!!



*Elleestbelle*, Thanks!  I absolutely love this shade of red, too.  Glad this hunt for a red one ends with a happy ending and wallet .  



lovedresses2010 said:


> Great picks! Especially love the red one! You should post mod pics once you get the chance!



*Lovedresses*, mod pictures as promised.  Thanks for the opportunity to share.  

First up is the Lipstick Red.. this color is so vibrant.  Its true color in the second pic.  Pairing it up with CL Jenny.








Lastly, this Plum is so hard to capture its true color, but it's very versatile IMO.. 
paired up with CL Summerissima


----------



## marina230

Absolutely stunning!!! I need this red!! By ant chance do you know if they have in M?


----------



## Bag-terfly

marina230 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!! I need this red!! By ant chance do you know if they have in M?



*Marina*, Thanks!   I don't recall if there's a M, but I know there was a S.  This particular style runs big, so you might be able to size down.  I'm normally a S, and I have to take an XS.  PM me if you would like a great SA to locate you one.  GL


----------



## rock_girl

Hi ladies,

I need your help and expertise.  Can someone here tell me if an HL on *bay is legit?  Let me know if I should post the info here.

Thanks!!


----------



## Bag-terfly

rock_girl said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I need your help and expertise.  Can someone here tell me if an HL on *bay is legit?  Let me know if I should post the info here.
> 
> Thanks!!



If you want authentication, you could post it on that thread and the experts will provide assistance there.


----------



## rock_girl

Bag-terfly said:
			
		

> If you want authentication, you could post it on that thread and the experts will provide assistance there.



Thanks Bag-terfly! I ran a search prior to my post but nothing came up. Must be the limited capabilities of a smart phone.  Will look again from a real computer.


----------



## lovedresses2010

Bag-terfly said:


> *Elleestbelle*, Thanks! I absolutely love this shade of red, too. Glad this hunt for a red one ends with a happy ending and wallet .
> 
> 
> 
> *Lovedresses*, mod pictures as promised. Thanks for the opportunity to share.
> 
> First up is the Lipstick Red.. this color is so vibrant. Its true color in the second pic. Pairing it up with CL Jenny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, this Plum is so hard to capture its true color, but it's very versatile IMO..
> paired up with CL Summerissima


 
Bag-terfly you look amazing!!! I also love your Louboutins! =)


----------



## Bag-terfly

lovedresses2010 said:


> Bag-terfly you look amazing!!! I also love your Louboutins! =)



*Lovedresses*, Thanks for your sweet comment!  Aw, you revealed my other obsession


----------



## SweetLady08

Hi Dolls. Have any of you worn a Herve Leger Bandage in Hot weather? I imagine it would not be a good idea but I was going to wear a short bandage dress to a wedding and the weather is looking to be 90. Can anyone let me know if the dress will be hot? Or any advice? Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

^Is the wedding outside?  If so, in 90 degree temps, I'd probably not wear an HL because the material is quite heavy/thick.


----------



## SweetLady08

vhdos said:


> ^Is the wedding outside?  If so, in 90 degree temps, I'd probably not wear an HL because the material is quite heavy/thick.


Yes the ceremony is at 10:00am so it may be 85 or so. It is outside but the reception is under a tent.


----------



## vhdos

^In that case, I would not wear an HL, especially considering that the wedding and reception are _both _outside, where you will have no relief from the heat.  I've been to an outdoor wedding before in an HL and although the weather was decent, I still got hot.


----------



## bebefuzz

SweetLady08 said:


> Yes the ceremony is at 10:00am so it may be 85 or so. It is outside but the reception is under a tent.



I wouldn't think it would be so bad... It's certainly not going to be as cool as a flowy dress, but I've never found them to be particularly warm. Just my opinion tho.


----------



## gymangel812

bebefuzz said:


> I wouldn't think it would be so bad... It's certainly not going to be as cool as a flowy dress, but I've never found them to be particularly warm. Just my opinion tho.



Me either. I would wear one.


----------



## bobolo

Bag-terfly said:


> *Elleestbelle*, Thanks! I absolutely love this shade of red, too. Glad this hunt for a red one ends with a happy ending and wallet .
> 
> 
> 
> *Lovedresses*, mod pictures as promised. Thanks for the opportunity to share.
> 
> First up is the Lipstick Red.. this color is so vibrant. Its true color in the second pic. Pairing it up with CL Jenny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, this Plum is so hard to capture its true color, but it's very versatile IMO..
> paired up with CL Summerissima


 
lovely combinations the dresses look stunning on you


----------



## vhdos

I may have got something from the sale - I'm still waiting on confirmation.  If I did, I'll post pics when it arrives


----------



## Divealicious

vhdos said:
			
		

> I may have got something from the sale - I'm still waiting on confirmation.  If I did, I'll post pics when it arrives



So mysterious...  so curious now haha!


----------



## SweetLady08

bebefuzz said:


> I wouldn't think it would be so bad... It's certainly not going to be as cool as a flowy dress, but I've never found them to be particularly warm. Just my opinion tho.



Ok great! The wedding is formal but afterwards the bride has asked people to bring a change of clothes to do some outdoor events so I think I will wear the dress and bring a cute summer dress for later if it gets too hot. Thank you so much for the advice!


----------



## vhdos

^You didn't mention that the wedding was "formal" - I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing an HL to a formal wedding, but to each their own.  Have a good time at the wedding.  Sounds like the bride has some fun things planned


----------



## Capucine

Hi ladies,

Have you ever seen this style IRL? I've seen it in several pictures but never in stores or worn by a celeb so I was wondering if HL designs some dresses just for the runway but never retail them?
The dress is from SS2009


----------



## vhdos

No, I've never seen that one, but man, that strapless side looks like a wardrobe malfunction waiting to happen


----------



## sharonephone

Capucine said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> Have you ever seen this style IRL? I've seen it in several pictures but never in stores or worn by a celeb so I was wondering if HL designs some dresses just for the runway but never retail them?
> The dress is from SS2009



That dress is hot!


----------



## rnsmelody

Capucine said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Have you ever seen this style IRL? I've seen it in several pictures but never in stores or worn by a celeb so I was wondering if HL designs some dresses just for the runway but never retail them?
> The dress is from SS2009
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794309



Hi *Capucine*,
Thanks for asking! Yes, it is true. There are some designs that are strictly for runway. They are not open for the public to buy, but can they can be used for print, celebrities and etc. 

For example this beautiful runway piece from Spring 2012 runway, worn by Jennifer Lopez on American Idol. Before and after she wore this dress, we got a lot of inquires about the dress. Unfortunately it's not available for the public. It happens with a lot of designers. Thanks for asking


----------



## Capucine

rnsmelody said:


> Hi *Capucine*,
> Thanks for asking! Yes, it is true. There are some designs that are strictly for runway. They are not open for the public to buy, but can they can be used for print, celebrities and etc.
> 
> For example this beautiful runway piece from Spring 2012 runway, worn by Jennifer Lopez on American Idol. Before and after she wore this dress, we got a lot of inquires about the dress. Unfortunately it's not available for the public. It happens with a lot of designers. Thanks for asking



Oh non ... my UHG 
I've been dreaming of this dress for so long! 
Are you sure I can't find this style in particular anywhere?

Designers should definitely not make dresses they know they won't make available for the public, I don't even get the point. It's just frustrating 

Thanks anyways *rnsmelody*, I appreciate


----------



## vhdos

I think the point is that it makes them "special."
I'm sorry, Capucine.  It _is _frustrating.  It's a gorgeous dress.  I wonder if any of those  runway samples ever end up on auction sites like EBay?  I know that it would be extremely rare, but they have to end up somewhere, right?


----------



## J_L33

rnsmelody said:


> Hi *Capucine*,
> Thanks for asking! Yes, it is true. There are some designs that are strictly for runway. They are not open for the public to buy, but can they can be used for print, celebrities and etc.
> 
> For example this beautiful runway piece from Spring 2012 runway, worn by Jennifer Lopez on American Idol. Before and after she wore this dress, we got a lot of inquires about the dress. Unfortunately it's not available for the public. It happens with a lot of designers. Thanks for asking






Wow...beautiful dress. *rns*, why do they do this?
Also, what happens to these dresses after their "hot" period? Do they get vaulted? Discarded? Ebayed?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Capucine said:


> Oh non ... my UHG
> I've been dreaming of this dress for so long!
> Are you sure I can't find this style in particular anywhere?
> 
> Designers should definitely not make dresses they know they won't make available for the public, I don't even get the point. It's just frustrating
> 
> Thanks anyways *rnsmelody*, I appreciate



While the dress may not be made for the public in mass production, that doesn't mean it's not available.  Have you tried contacting Herve Leger corporate offices?  

I know someone that has the dress J Lo is wearing, she had to do a lot of calling and paid dearly for the dress. But, she was persistent and it paid off, because she looks like a million bucks wearing it


----------



## ek9977

Just received my Lulu dress in Fuchsia Berry. It's such a striking colour!


----------



## iconnu

> *Lovedresses*, mod pictures as promised.  Thanks for the opportunity to Lastly, this Plum is so hard to capture its true color, but it's very versatile IMO..
> paired up with CL Summerissima



This is actually my favorite of the two. You could wear it in so many settings.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I don't think they specifically design a dress not to do a mass production, if they don't get enough interest from the buyers (because of the cost or if the design is commercial enough or not, or a combination of both) then it's decided not to mass produce the dress.

Usually the dress that was on the shown on the runway is archived.


----------



## liljake

so the plan was to stop buying HLs for awhile, but then i got melody's email about the sale items and i decided to head on over to the SF boutique to check out what they had. i wasn't even planning on buying anything, but then i saw that this gorgeous blue ari dress was on sale (when i first saw this dress i almost bought it at full price). long story short, i am a little poorer but it was totally worth it  and big thanks to melody for helping me pick it out 

(i actually haven't had anywhere to wear it yet, so i wore it today when the boy and i went to the mall to pick up some free VS panties. seriously, who says you can't wear HL in everyday life?? haha. i took that second picture in the dressing room of macy's.)


----------



## Bag-terfly

liljake said:
			
		

> so the plan was to stop buying HLs for awhile, but then i got melody's email about the sale items and i decided to head on over to the SF boutique to check out what they had. i wasn't even planning on buying anything, but then i saw that this gorgeous blue ari dress was on sale (when i first saw this dress i almost bought it at full price). long story short, i am a little poorer but it was totally worth it  and big thanks to melody for helping me pick it out
> 
> (i actually haven't had anywhere to wear it yet, so i wore it today when the boy and i went to the mall to pick up some free VS panties. seriously, who says you can't wear HL in everyday life?? haha. i took that second picture in the dressing room of macy's.)



Gorgeous!!  Love that shade of blue!!  If you don't mind me asking, what's the name of the color?


----------



## vhdos

^^One of my favorite HL colors


----------



## dhampir2005

You look great in the Ari! Hahaha I think I'm also trying to find ways to get more wear out of my HLs 




liljake said:


> so the plan was to stop buying HLs for awhile, but then i got melody's email about the sale items and i decided to head on over to the SF boutique to check out what they had. i wasn't even planning on buying anything, but then i saw that this gorgeous blue ari dress was on sale (when i first saw this dress i almost bought it at full price). long story short, i am a little poorer but it was totally worth it  and big thanks to melody for helping me pick it out
> 
> (i actually haven't had anywhere to wear it yet, so i wore it today when the boy and i went to the mall to pick up some free VS panties. seriously, who says you can't wear HL in everyday life?? haha. i took that second picture in the dressing room of macy's.)


----------



## bobolo

liljake said:


> so the plan was to stop buying HLs for awhile, but then i got melody's email about the sale items and i decided to head on over to the SF boutique to check out what they had. i wasn't even planning on buying anything, but then i saw that this gorgeous blue ari dress was on sale (when i first saw this dress i almost bought it at full price). long story short, i am a little poorer but it was totally worth it  and big thanks to melody for helping me pick it out
> 
> (i actually haven't had anywhere to wear it yet, so i wore it today when the boy and i went to the mall to pick up some free VS panties. seriously, who says you can't wear HL in everyday life?? haha. i took that second picture in the dressing room of macy's.)



looks amazing on you . you are inspiring us all the get more wear of our HL


----------



## Chomel

Hi, I have a vows renewal ceremony to attend today at our yacht club followed by an evening reception with dinner and dancing. The theme / dress code is "romantic evening out" 
which HL would be better to wear, a dark pink tank essential with a matching shawl or a dark turquoise Raquel ( capped sleeves, sweetheart neckline). Sorry I don't have photos.
Thank you for your help


----------



## liljake

Bag-terfly said:


> Gorgeous!!  Love that shade of blue!!  If you don't mind me asking, what's the name of the color?



Thanks! I love the shade as well...it's just so bright in real life!  The official color is "Deep Ocean."



vhdos said:


> ^^One of my favorite HL colors



I know, I totally fell in love with it the first time I set eyes on it.



dhampir2005 said:


> You look great in the Ari! Hahaha I think  I'm also trying to find ways to get more wear out of my HLs



Thanks  I like the Ari because it's sexy but also daytime-friendly.  I didn't know how much I'd like it until I tried it on, of course.



bobolo said:


> looks amazing on you . you are inspiring us all the get more wear of our HL



Haha, yeah well...I'm a freelance writer, so I mostly sit inside all day and wear like...nothing.  So when I go out, even if it's just to the mall or something, I feel like I'm allowed to dress up a little.


----------



## liljake

Chomel said:


> Hi, I have a vows renewal ceremony to attend today at our yacht club followed by an evening reception with dinner and dancing. The theme / dress code is "romantic evening out"
> which HL would be better to wear, a dark pink tank essential with a matching shawl or a dark turquoise Raquel ( capped sleeves, sweetheart neckline). Sorry I don't have photos.
> Thank you for your help



I vote for the Raquel. I love HL sweetheart necklines.  I wear my tank essential more for daytime events...I think it's the most "casual" of my dresses.


----------



## Chomel

Thanks for your input, liljake. I agree, the tank essential feels more sporty to me. I was planning on wearing it because I thought I would be bringing my baby along for the first part of the event and it would be easier to carry him around because the tank essential fits larger, but I think he can stay home for this one!


----------



## vhdos

Chomel said:


> Hi, I have a vows renewal ceremony to attend today at our yacht club followed by an evening reception with dinner and dancing. The theme / dress code is "romantic evening out"
> which HL would be better to wear, a dark pink tank essential with a matching shawl or a dark turquoise Raquel ( capped sleeves, sweetheart neckline). Sorry I don't have photos.
> Thank you for your help



I think that either dress would work just fine.  The tank essential is nice because it's such a classic style that can be dressed up a bit with heels and accessories.  It seems more "yacht club" to me, but I'm sure that the Raquel would be fine too.


----------



## ayla

Anyone score any deals on the Outnet clearance?


----------



## lovedresses2010

liljake said:


> so the plan was to stop buying HLs for awhile, but then i got melody's email about the sale items and i decided to head on over to the SF boutique to check out what they had. i wasn't even planning on buying anything, but then i saw that this gorgeous blue ari dress was on sale (when i first saw this dress i almost bought it at full price). long story short, i am a little poorer but it was totally worth it  and big thanks to melody for helping me pick it out
> 
> (i actually haven't had anywhere to wear it yet, so i wore it today when the boy and i went to the mall to pick up some free VS panties. seriously, who says you can't wear HL in everyday life?? haha. i took that second picture in the dressing room of macy's.)


 
WOW! You look amazing! Do you know if the dress is still available by any chance?


----------



## gymangel812

ayla said:


> Anyone score any deals on the Outnet clearance?


finally got this one:
http://www.theoutnet.com/am/productdetails.chic?pid=216944&page=ProductPage
been wanting this dress for a long time and couldn't resist it at 465$. it is much different than other of my HL dresses.


----------



## Rimi

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> finally got this one:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/am/productdetails.chic?pid=216944&page=ProductPage
> been wanting this dress for a long time and couldn't resist it at 465$. it is much different than other of my HL dresses.



Great for the colder months!


----------



## liljake

lovedresses2010 said:


> WOW! You look amazing! Do you know if the dress is still available by any chance?



thanks!  i don't know if it's still available...melody had to order my size (s) from another store -- they only had the (m) when i was there.  so you should probably give melody a holler and see


----------



## NoLaTyra

liljake said:


> so the plan was to stop buying HLs for awhile, but then i got melody's email about the sale items and i decided to head on over to the SF boutique to check out what they had. i wasn't even planning on buying anything, but then i saw that this gorgeous blue ari dress was on sale (when i first saw this dress i almost bought it at full price). long story short, i am a little poorer but it was totally worth it  and big thanks to melody for helping me pick it out
> 
> (i actually haven't had anywhere to wear it yet, so i wore it today when the boy and i went to the mall to pick up some free VS panties. seriously, who says you can't wear HL in everyday life?? haha. i took that second picture in the dressing room of macy's.)



very pretty and you look sexy


----------



## ayla

gymangel812 said:


> finally got this one:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/am/productdetails.chic?pid=216944&page=ProductPage
> been wanting this dress for a long time and couldn't resist it at 465$. it is much different than other of my HL dresses.



You have to model it when it arrives !


----------



## bobolo

Chomel said:


> Hi, I have a vows renewal ceremony to attend today at our yacht club followed by an evening reception with dinner and dancing. The theme / dress code is "romantic evening out"
> which HL would be better to wear, a dark pink tank essential with a matching shawl or a dark turquoise Raquel ( capped sleeves, sweetheart neckline). Sorry I don't have photos.
> Thank you for your help


 Either would be nice


----------



## bobolo

Skirt sizing 

Hi guys maybe its just me 
I have 3 dresses all size small  includinga dress from 2008 Natasha Flame . 
I have never had trouble zipping them up . 
I just purchased 2 skirts size small and I need help zipping them up . 
Are the skirts sized smaller ?? or is it just my butt lol


----------



## bebefuzz

bobolo said:


> Skirt sizing
> 
> Hi guys maybe its just me
> I have 3 dresses all size small  includinga dress from 2008 Natasha Flame .
> I have never had trouble zipping them up .
> I just purchased 2 skirts size small and I need help zipping them up .
> Are the skirts sized smaller ?? or is it just my butt lol



That is odd... I've never had that experience. I've always found them tts or run a little big. which styles are they? The charlotte (mini) definitely runs a tiny bit big.


----------



## bobolo

bebefuzz said:


> That is odd... I've never had that experience. I've always found them tts or run a little big. which styles are they? The charlotte (mini) definitely runs a tiny bit big.



not sure of the styles 
they are older preloved . 
both have high waist and the one has a v down the middle 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/271015041159...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2809wt_1026

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/110897081419?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_500wt_949


ut I have put on some weight 

thanks for your help


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> That is odd... I've never had that experience. I've always found them tts or run a little big. which styles are they? The charlotte (mini) definitely runs a tiny bit big.



This is my experience too.  My pink/orange color block skirt runs a little big.  My high-waisted, front zip seems to run pretty true-to-size.


----------



## bobolo

vhdos said:


> This is my experience too.  My pink/orange color block skirt runs a little big.  My high-waisted, front zip seems to run pretty true-to-size.



Ok ladies time for me to loss some weight !! 
thanks for your help


----------



## gymangel812

Boo my outnet order got canceled. They offered me a $12 credit lol.


----------



## FreshLilies

But for the price, I'm just not in love... :rain:


----------



## gymangel812

FreshLilies said:


> But for the price, I'm just not in love... :rain:



Did you buy it full price? I think it looks great on you!


----------



## Louboufan

FreshLilies said:


> But for the price, I'm just not in love... :rain:


Gorgeous!


----------



## Louboufan

liljake said:


> so the plan was to stop buying HLs for awhile, but then i got melody's email about the sale items and i decided to head on over to the SF boutique to check out what they had. i wasn't even planning on buying anything, but then i saw that this gorgeous blue ari dress was on sale (when i first saw this dress i almost bought it at full price). long story short, i am a little poorer but it was totally worth it  and big thanks to melody for helping me pick it out
> 
> (i actually haven't had anywhere to wear it yet, so i wore it today when the boy and i went to the mall to pick up some free VS panties. seriously, who says you can't wear HL in everyday life?? haha. i took that second picture in the dressing room of macy's.)


Pretty!


----------



## AEGIS

soleilbrun said:


> Here's a photo of me on my way to a friends wedding reception. I thought it was wedding friendly, hope I was right.




love the fro!


----------



## lovedresses2010

FreshLilies said:


> But for the price, I'm just not in love... :rain:


The color is stunning and it looks great on you!


----------



## ayla

gymangel812 said:


> Boo my outnet order got canceled. They offered me a $12 credit lol.



That is a bummer ! 

I got a dress from the Outnet sale, just waiting for my friend to deliver it to me when she comes up from the States..


----------



## ayla

FreshLilies said:


> But for the price, I'm just not in love... :rain:


It looks stunning !  But yeah, if the sticker price is a pain, you can always wait for it to go on sale.. !


----------



## mlemee

FreshLilies said:


> But for the price, I'm just not in love... :rain:



Stunning - so you didn't buy it? You should have. Although HL is so expensive nowadays! Last 2 years all the prices are dramatically ramped up


----------



## mlemee

rnsmelody said:


> Hi *Capucine*,
> Thanks for asking! Yes, it is true. There are some designs that are strictly for runway. They are not open for the public to buy, but can they can be used for print, celebrities and etc.
> 
> For example this beautiful runway piece from Spring 2012 runway, worn by Jennifer Lopez on American Idol. Before and after she wore this dress, we got a lot of inquires about the dress. Unfortunately it's not available for the public. It happens with a lot of designers. Thanks for asking



This dress was available in HL in Miami South Beach just last Friday, on the sale rack.


----------



## mlemee

Capucine said:


> Oh non ... my UHG
> I've been dreaming of this dress for so long!
> Are you sure I can't find this style in particular anywhere?
> 
> Designers should definitely not make dresses they know they won't make available for the public, I don't even get the point. It's just frustrating
> 
> Thanks anyways *rnsmelody*, I appreciate



Hi there, I saw this dress in Herve Leger in Miami South Beach - Collins Avenue. Just last Friday 19th. It's on sale, call them if you are interested.


----------



## soleilbrun

AEGIS said:


> love the fro!


 
Thanks. It took me forever to get it perfectly round like that.  I don't know how they managed every morning in the 70's, it's quite time consuming. I wear a more "de-constructed" 'fro in everyday life.


----------



## AEGIS

soleilbrun said:


> Thanks. It took me forever to get it perfectly round like that.  I don't know how they managed every morning in the 70's, it's quite time consuming. I wear a more "de-constructed" 'fro in everyday life.



lol i don't even try with a fro anymore


----------



## vhdos

Well, I got my sale dress today, but I can't post pics because I literally can't zip it up - not because it's super-skin tight, but because the back zipper goes all the way up to the base of my neck.  At least that's what I'm hoping...  I'm hoping that it actually fits over my bust.  I think once I get it zipped, it will be fine, but I'll have to squish the "girls" down  It's the black Raquel and I love the style.  It's the perfect LBD and it will be fun to add pops of color with shoes, bags, etc.


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> Well, I got my sale dress today, but I can't post pics because I literally can't zip it up - not because it's super-skin tight, but because the back zipper goes all the way up to the base of my neck.  At least that's what I'm hoping...  I'm hoping that it actually fits over my bust.  I think once I get it zipped, it will be fine, but I'll have to squish the "girls" down  It's the black Raquel and I love the style.  It's the perfect LBD and it will be fun to add pops of color with shoes, bags, etc.



congrats! Miranda Kerr wore that in pink.  Super classic sexy and definitely so YOU Vhdos! Looking forward to pics.


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks, bebe  I actually broke a nail trying to zip it myself this afternoon  I love the length (just above the knee) and the fit feels perfect through the hips/butt, but I haven't got the zipper up past the boobs yet.  I'm sure it's fine though, I just can't bend my arms behind me enough to get the zipper all the way to the top.  I suppose I could take a couple of quick pics even with it not quite zipped all the way.


----------



## soleilbrun

OOH! I just googled it and I know you will look great in that dress vhdos.


----------



## angelalam5

Hi ladies, could someone help me with sizing for the basic scoop tank dress? I'm hours away from a boutique to go and try them on....my measurements are 34C-28-34. TIA!


----------



## vhdos

angelalam5 said:


> Hi ladies, could someone help me with sizing for the basic scoop tank dress? I'm hours away from a boutique to go and try them on....my measurements are 34C-28-34. TIA!



I am a 34C-24-34 and wear an XXS in that style.  I'd say you'd want an XS or XXS.


----------



## angelalam5

vhdos said:


> I am a 34C-24-34 and wear an XXS in that style.  I'd say you'd want an XS or XXS.




Thank you! I was worried my waist might be too big for an xs...are these dresses easily taken in if needed?


----------



## bebefuzz

angelalam5 said:


> Thank you! I was worried my waist might be too big for an xs...are these dresses easily taken in if needed?



The scoop essential runs big. This style is also easier to alter than most. But, it's always best to get your size. I would suggest an xxs in this if you want a tight fit.


----------



## vhdos

^The scoop essential is actually a bit confusing to me.  I've seen that style listed under different names.  I have two that are basically the same dress, but one was called the scoop essential and the other was listed as something else (I can't remember the name).  For sizing, my dark purple one actually runs pretty true-to-size, but my more recent blue one, runs slightly small (not that I had to size down, but it still feels tighter than my normal XXS size).


----------



## liljake

angelalam5 said:


> Thank you! I was worried my waist might be too big for an xs...are these dresses easily taken in if needed?



I have a 27" waist and the scoop essential size S is fine there, so you should be fine with an XS or an XXS. My issue is the chest area (I'm 34DD) -- the scoop essential can do weird things to your boobs.


----------



## bebefuzz

liljake said:


> I have a 27" waist and the scoop essential size S is fine there, so you should be fine with an XS or an XXS. My issue is the chest area (I'm 34DD) -- the scoop essential can do weird things to your boobs.


oh my... you are SOOO right! That's the only reason why I don't like that particular style. gives me grandma boobs...


----------



## vhdos

I like the way my boobs look in mine.  It gives me good cleavage and I don't need to wear a bra if I don't want to.


----------



## angelalam5

vhdos said:


> I like the way my boobs look in mine.  It gives me good cleavage and I don't need to wear a bra if I don't want to.




Here's hoping that's exactly what it does for me!  Crossing fingers xs fits when I track one down!


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> I like the way my boobs look in mine.  It gives me good cleavage and I don't need to wear a bra if I don't want to.



Ah, I guess that's the issue. On me, the scoop essential kind of squashes my boobs.  If I pull them up, I look like a porn star, but if I push them down I get the "grandma" look Bebe is talking about...I can see how it might give good cleavage on a smaller chest though.


----------



## Chomel

vhdos said:


> Well, I got my sale dress today, but I can't post pics because I literally can't zip it up - not because it's super-skin tight, but because the back zipper goes all the way up to the base of my neck.  At least that's what I'm hoping...  I'm hoping that it actually fits over my bust.  I think once I get it zipped, it will be fine, but I'll have to squish the "girls" down  It's the black Raquel and I love the style.  It's the perfect LBD and it will be fun to add pops of color with shoes, bags, etc.



Hi vhdos, I really hope it fits you. I loved the style so much when i got it that i almost got it in black as well as a go to LBD.


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> Ah, I guess that's the issue. On me, the scoop essential kind of squashes my boobs.  If I pull them up, I look like a porn star, but if I push them down I get the "grandma" look Bebe is talking about...I can see how it might give good cleavage on a smaller chest though.



I didn't realize that a 34C was considered a small chest...:giggles:


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> I didn't realize that a 34C was considered a small chest...:giggles:


Haha, well small_er_!!


----------



## Capucine

mlemee said:
			
		

> This dress was available in HL in Miami South Beach just last Friday, on the sale rack.



Really?? Are you sure it's the style on the left (not the one on the right, I saw it on sale in several stores).






I live in Paris, a bit far from Miami.. not sure if the store will accept to ship to France, but i'll call tomorrow.

Thank you for sharing the tip!


----------



## liljake

Modnique is having a HL sale!!! Still some small sizes left! And a Holy Grail or two!  Ugh I can't link directly at the moment because the sale is only showing up in my email and not on the site...but look it up: modnique.com

EDIT: http://www.modnique.com/saleevent/Herve-Leger-dresses/7539/seeac/gseeac

Hope that works! Lots of XS and XXS left. GO!!!!


----------



## gymangel812

liljake said:


> Modnique is having a HL sale!!! Still some small sizes left! And a Holy Grail or two!  Ugh I can't link directly at the moment because the sale is only showing up in my email and not on the site...but look it up: modnique.com
> 
> EDIT: http://www.modnique.com/saleevent/Herve-Leger-dresses/7539/seeac/gseeac
> 
> Hope that works! Lots of XS and XXS left. GO!!!!



That rainbow dress is tempting but I feel like it is too expensive.


----------



## vhdos

Anyone own this basic scoop black tank top (I think bebe does if I remember correctly?):
https://www.theoutnet.com/product/254135
I think that I've read that it runs slightly small?  I ordered it in my usual size (XXS) and I'm hoping it fits okay.  I have one other HL top (a black halter style) and I'm not crazy about it because it runs pretty long.   I'm crossing my fingers that this one is a little better.


----------



## kitty89

vhdos said:


> Anyone own this basic scoop black tank top (I think bebe does if I remember correctly?):
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/254135
> I think that I've read that it runs slightly small?  I ordered it in my usual size (XXS) and I'm hoping it fits okay.  I have one other HL top (a black halter style) and I'm not crazy about it because it runs pretty long.   I'm crossing my fingers that this one is a little better.



I tried on but returned either this top or one that is very similar....I'm afraid I can't really remember whether the back on the one I tried was slightly different, though. Either way, I found it true to size (I'm an XXS too, if that helps) but I chose to return it because it ran a little long. I tried walking in it and it ruched up like crazy.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

vhdos said:


> Anyone own this basic scoop black tank top (I think bebe does if I remember correctly?):
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/254135
> I think that I've read that it runs slightly small?  I ordered it in my usual size (XXS) and I'm hoping it fits okay.  I have one other HL top (a black halter style) and I'm not crazy about it because it runs pretty long.   I'm crossing my fingers that this one is a little better.



I bought that top in both an xxs and xs. Fits tts but I liked the XS more because it was longer.


----------



## vhdos

kitty89 said:


> I tried on but returned either this top or one that is very similar....I'm afraid I can't really remember whether the back on the one I tried was slightly different, though. Either way, I found it true to size (I'm an XXS too, if that helps) but I chose to return it because it ran a little long. I tried walking in it and it ruched up like crazy.



That is exactly the problem that I have with my HL halter top.  It rides up on me, making it fairly uncomfortable.  Also, the length is awkward on my 5'3" frame (much too long for me).  I have to really squish my boobs in it too.  I'm really hoping that the tank style is better, if not, I can return it.


----------



## vhdos

Anyone else see "Stretta" on Gilt today?  I had never heard of it before.  Bandage-style dresses for less than $200.  Some of the styles (like the one-shoulder) look like copy-cats of the HL one-shoulder.


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> Anyone else see "Stretta" on Gilt today?  I had never heard of it before.  Bandage-style dresses for less than $200.  Some of the styles (like the one-shoulder) look like copy-cats of the HL one-shoulder.



Haha yeah! I have seen them on some of the other sites...before that was Wow Couture -- they had TONS of almost-exact copies of HL styles for awhile, but it looks like they have since moved on to designing more original stuff (Wow Couture has, that is...not Stretta).


----------



## erehwon

New Herve Leger dresses @ Outnet 

Enjoy shopping ladies!


----------



## bebefuzz

liljake said:


> Haha yeah! I have seen them on some of the other sites...before that was Wow Couture -- they had TONS of almost-exact copies of HL styles for awhile, but it looks like they have since moved on to designing more original stuff (Wow Couture has, that is...not Stretta).



Stretta fabric material is quite different. Herve Leger is much nicer imo.


----------



## vhdos

^I figured you'd know, bebe
By the way, do you own the black tank in my link above?


----------



## kitty89

vhdos said:


> That is exactly the problem that I have with my HL halter top.  It rides up on me, making it fairly uncomfortable.  Also, the length is awkward on my 5'3" frame (much too long for me).  I have to really squish my boobs in it too.  I'm really hoping that the tank style is better, if not, I can return it.



HL tops seem quite unruly. I'm a little bit taller than you (only about two inches), but still found both of the tops I've tried on too long - the bunching around the stomach also gets old FAST. I didn't purchase/keep either of them because of this. Please do let us know if the tank style works better - I really love the idea of an HL top with jeans and sky-high heels, so would be very happy to hear that some styles are more manageable than others.

I must, however, regretfully confess that I've never had problems squishing my boobs into anything...  good luck with your new top!


----------



## vhdos

^Yeah, that's why I keep trying with the tops - I think that they would look great with dark skinny jeans and peep toe CL's.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Chomel

vhdos said:


> Well, I got my sale dress today, but I can't post pics because I literally can't zip it up - not because it's super-skin tight, but because the back zipper goes all the way up to the base of my neck.  At least that's what I'm hoping...  I'm hoping that it actually fits over my bust.  I think once I get it zipped, it will be fine, but I'll have to squish the "girls" down  It's the black Raquel and I love the style.  It's the perfect LBD and it will be fun to add pops of color with shoes, bags, etc.



Hi vhdos,
Did your new dress end up fitting? I just realized I'd ripped the armhole/sleeve on mine, I think it was from trying to pick up my toddler when we got home from our evening out. Is it normal to have trouble raising your arms over your head in the Raquel?. I'm wondering if I got it a size too small.  Thanks


----------



## vhdos

^To be honest, I haven't even zipped it up all the way yet, so I'm not sure about raising my arms.  I just figured that the fit was fine because it fit like a glove, but I couldn't reach to get the zipper all the way up to the top (not because it didn't fit, but because it was just awkward arm placement).  Now you've got me nervous...


----------



## Chomel

vhdos said:


> ^To be honest, I haven't even zipped it up all the way yet, so I'm not sure about raising my arms.  I just figured that the fit was fine because it fit like a glove, but I couldn't reach to get the zipper all the way up to the top (not because it didn't fit, but because it was just awkward arm placement).  Now you've got me nervous...



I'm sure it will fit you beautifully. I'm new to HL and had no idea what size to order. I love the fit around the hips and waist, the bust and armholes were tight once the hooks were done up but still looked good. I think it was just a dumb idea for me to carry a wriggly toddler in it. Would love to hear how yours fits when you get the chance..


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi gals.. Looking for advice.

I found several HL at a resale shop in Beverly hills and loved them.  There were some w tags still attached for $300-$350

My question is whether $350 is a good price for preowned w no defects.  The one I love is black with the gold HL plates on each side of the dress.


----------



## liljake

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi gals.. Looking for advice.
> 
> I found several HL at a resale shop in Beverly hills and loved them.  There were some w tags still attached for $300-$350
> 
> My question is whether $350 is a good price for preowned w no defects.  The one I love is black with the gold HL plates on each side of the dress.



I would say $350 is an awesome price for a pre-owned dress with no defects, especially if it has hardware (I'm not sure, but it sounds like you're talking about the Mackenzie dress).  Less than $300 is getting into holy crap territory, haha.


----------



## yakusoku.af

has anyone been to a BCBG outlet lately?  I just went this past weekend (the one at the Waikele outlets in Hawaii) and some of the few HL dresses were additional 50% off
Most were below $500
There was a peach colored dress for about $250! But it was an XS and I'm more like a S


----------



## vhdos

Chomel said:


> I'm sure it will fit you beautifully. I'm new to HL and had no idea what size to order. I love the fit around the hips and waist, the bust and armholes were tight once the hooks were done up but still looked good. I think it was just a dumb idea for me to carry a wriggly toddler in it. Would love to hear how yours fits when you get the chance..



I'll try it on again soon and let you know


----------



## vhdos

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi gals.. Looking for advice.
> 
> I found several HL at a resale shop in Beverly hills and loved them.  There were some w tags still attached for $300-$350
> 
> My question is whether $350 is a good price for preowned w no defects.  The one I love is black with the gold HL plates on each side of the dress.



Yes, I consider anything around $400 to be a good deal.  I'm assuming that with tags still attached, that meant that the dresses have never been worn?  In that case, $300 for an unworn dress is a steal!  Are you certain that they are authentic?  At that price, I would be concerned about authenticity.


----------



## rock_girl

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> has anyone been to a BCBG outlet lately?  I just went this past weekend (the one at the Waikele outlets in Hawaii) and some of the few HL dresses were additional 50% off
> Most were below $500
> There was a peach colored dress for about $250! But it was an XS and I'm more like a S



The BCBG outlet in Camarillo (CA) occasionally carries HLs!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

vhdos said:
			
		

> Yes, I consider anything around $400 to be a good deal.  I'm assuming that with tags still attached, that meant that the dresses have never been worn?  In that case, $300 for an unworn dress is a steal!  Are you certain that they are authentic?  At that price, I would be concerned about authenticity.



Good advice... You know I didn't look into authenticity because the store carries tons of labels, you literally go through racks and racks of YSL, missoni, DVF, Givenchy etc so i didn't even get that far.  I will go back and snap a few pics.  Mine didn't have tags attached but had no hint of having been worn, it probably was worn a couple of times.  I don't really have anywhere to wear it to but I have been craving one LoL . I did find a killer pair of YSL shoes and DVF dresses for $40 and one Missoni dress for $75


----------



## gottaluvmybags

liljake said:
			
		

> I would say $350 is an awesome price for a pre-owned dress with no defects, especially if it has hardware (I'm not sure, but it sounds like you're talking about the Mackenzie dress).  Less than $300 is getting into holy crap territory, haha.



Wow you are good!!  I believe it is a Mackenzie dress, though it looks a bit different then the pics I've seen the hardware has the HL initials...

Thanks for your advice you guys are awesome !!


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> ^I figured you'd know, bebe
> By the way, do you own the black tank in my link above?



It is the same one. I personally like tops that are a little bit longer, so for me, it's perfect. For those, who don't like longer shirts, it may be a problem. The top runs half size small to tts in my opinion. Have not had any rolling issues. Hope that helps!


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks Bebe


----------



## beckerazaria

erehwon said:


> New Herve Leger dresses @ Outnet
> 
> Enjoy shopping ladies!


 
The small sizes always sell out so quick! I hate when the dresses disapper from my shopping cart!


----------



## erehwon

I am new to HL -- few days ago I ordered 2 dresses size M (due to advice).

I was VERY excited but after reading this forum I want to CRY! It looks like I ordered wrong size from the store . I usually wear size 4 so S should fit me perfectly?!

:cry:


----------



## vhdos

^If you don't mind sharing, what are your measurements (bust/waist/hips)?


----------



## erehwon

I dont.... bust 34/ waist 28/ hip 38


----------



## ek9977

erehwon said:


> I dont.... bust 34/ waist 28/ hip 38



Hmm... I have similar measurements and have found that the tank dress to be not as fitted as I'd like in the armhole/back area (not sure if it is because I had it hung for awhile)!


----------



## liljake

erehwon said:


> I dont.... bust 34/ waist 28/ hip 38



I have similar measurements and I typically wear an S/U.S. 6.  If you have a smaller chest, you might even wear an XS in some styles.

That said, it also depends on how you like your HLs to fit. I like when they are very tight (usually "someone else has to zip me up" territory), but some girls like a looser fit.  But I do believe an M will be too big for you in most styles, unless they have extra beading/sequins/general work.


----------



## vhdos

My black scoop neck tank arrived.  The fit is good.  I'm still not 100% that I'm going to keep it. since I already have a black halter neck HL tank.


----------



## Divealicious

vhdos said:
			
		

> My black scoop neck tank arrived.  The fit is good.  I'm still not 100% that I'm going to keep it. since I already have a black halter neck HL tank.



I think it looks great on you!


----------



## bobolo

vhdos said:


> My black scoop neck tank arrived. The fit is good. I'm still not 100% that I'm going to keep it. since I already have a black halter neck HL tank.
> View attachment 1828313
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828314


 looks great


----------



## dirtyaddiction

erehwon said:


> I am new to HL -- few days ago I ordered 2 dresses size M (due to advice).
> 
> I was VERY excited but after reading this forum I want to CRY! It looks like I ordered wrong size from the store . I usually wear size 4 so S should fit me perfectly?!
> 
> :cry:



Can you not exchange if they're too big?


----------



## Divealicious

Hi ladies, I found this dress online at a local consignment store. It's marked as a size M which is the same as my (essential?) scoop deck dress I bought at the Outnet a while ago. But on the model in the picture, it does not at all look tight.







Does anyone know if it's the particular style with a looser fit? Does it run large? Maybe an older style? I don't think the model is smaller than I am... I wonder if it would fit me right, but I like it thight so if not I'll pass


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> My black scoop neck tank arrived.  The fit is good.  I'm still not 100% that I'm going to keep it. since I already have a black halter neck HL tank.
> View attachment 1828313
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828314


This top is so versatile, plus I'm biased. But, I like.


----------



## erehwon

Great info! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! 
I would prefer tight over loose. 



liljake said:


> I have similar measurements and I typically wear an S/U.S. 6. If you have a smaller chest, you might even wear an XS in some styles.
> 
> That said, it also depends on how you like your HLs to fit. I like when they are very tight (usually "someone else has to zip me up" territory), but some girls like a looser fit. But I do believe an M will be too big for you in most styles, unless they have extra beading/sequins/general work.


----------



## erehwon

Looking great! I say KEEP IT 



vhdos said:


> My black scoop neck tank arrived. The fit is good. I'm still not 100% that I'm going to keep it. since I already have a black halter neck HL tank.
> View attachment 1828313
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828314


----------



## erehwon

I think I can return only one . 
I got Dress w/ Zipper in Bright Poppy from a store with 50% discount (last dress - being final sale)... I guess it is a good price? Forward has them 40% off but no S. 
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=HERV-WD104&d=Womens

I will try them this weekend (arriving today) and go from there I guess...



dirtyaddiction said:


> Can you not exchange if they're too big?


----------



## summerrain

You never know!  Maybe the zip-fronts run small?  I've had to size up for the Joanne blue zip front. 

What was the other dress if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> My black scoop neck tank arrived.  The fit is good.  I'm still not 100% that I'm going to keep it. since I already have a black halter neck HL tank.
> View attachment 1828313
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828314



Wow! It looks great on you!  And super versatile


----------



## vhdos

Thanks ladies.  I think that I might keep the scoop neck tank and sell the halter neck.  The fit is better and it seems to be more comfortable.  Now, if I can just get the Raquel dress zipped all the way, I can post pics of that too.  I will enlist the help of my DH for that one...


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

erehwon said:


> I think I can return only one .
> I got Dress w/ Zipper in Bright Poppy from a store with 50% discount (last dress - being final sale)... I guess it is a good price? Forward has them 40% off but no S.
> http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=HERV-WD104&d=Womens
> 
> I will try them this weekend (arriving today) and go from there I guess...



oh! Hope it fits well for you, let us know when you try it. The dress is stunning


----------



## kitty89

vhdos said:


> My black scoop neck tank arrived.  The fit is good.  I'm still not 100% that I'm going to keep it. since I already have a black halter neck HL tank.



Oooh, I really like it on you! The fit seems really good, and this is exactly how I have been imagining myself styling an HL top. I think you might have convinced me that I should keep hunting - thank you for sharing the pictures!


----------



## lovedresses2010

vhdos said:


> My black scoop neck tank arrived. The fit is good. I'm still not 100% that I'm going to keep it. since I already have a black halter neck HL tank.
> View attachment 1828313
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828314


 
Vhdos the top looks great on you! I would keep it! What a rockin bod btw!


----------



## Storm Spirit

Have just read through quite a bit of this thread and the entire HL reference thread, really love some of the dresses! Other than ebay, where do you ladies go to find good HL deals? Do you constantly scour the web for any sales?

Unfortunately I don't live in the States so visiting boutiques is out of the question


----------



## gymangel812

Storm Spirit said:


> Have just read through quite a bit of this thread and the entire HL reference thread, really love some of the dresses! Other than ebay, where do you ladies go to find good HL deals? Do you constantly scour the web for any sales?
> 
> Unfortunately I don't live in the States so visiting boutiques is out of the question


herve leger obsessed blog, dept. store sites, outnet


----------



## Storm Spirit

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## erehwon

Unfortunatelly this is not the case with my Bodycon Tank Dress (night sure if that is the name?)...it is way to big on me  

The second is lemon ice - I thought it would look great on well tan body! :
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

It is no no as well. I can post pics so you can see how it looks when is 2 big lol





summerrain said:


> You never know! Maybe the zip-fronts run small? I've had to size up for the Joanne blue zip front.
> 
> What was the other dress if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## erehwon

Yes the dress is really nice - - I really like the style and COLOR! But I do not like how it fits me...or should I say how it doesnt fit me b/c it is to big.

Btw I looked at your blog...you are beautiful. 
You are Spanish ( I love Spain!!!)  and I am Polish but I live in USA. 





CRISPEDROSA said:


> oh! Hope it fits well for you, let us know when you try it. The dress is stunning


----------



## vhdos

Storm Spirit said:


> Have just read through quite a bit of this thread and the entire HL reference thread, really love some of the dresses! Other than ebay, where do you ladies go to find good HL deals? Do you constantly scour the web for any sales?
> 
> Unfortunately I don't live in the States so visiting boutiques is out of the question



Outnet


----------



## erehwon

Raquel dress do they run little bit tight in the chest area? My first dress I tried was Raquel -- light/dirty rose color. I tried size S. It was perfect everywhere but my chest, it was hard to zip...and very tight after, I was scared it would break. After that I was adviced to buy HL dresses in size M (but now I know they are not the best fit for me).

Are HL dresses durable? Do they loosen up a little bit after you were them for some time?

Thank you all - you guys are being VERY HELPFUL!!!! :salute:
:tpfrox:



vhdos said:


> Thanks ladies. I think that I might keep the scoop neck tank and sell the halter neck. The fit is better and it seems to be more comfortable. Now, if I can just get the Raquel dress zipped all the way, I can post pics of that too. I will enlist the help of my DH for that one...


----------



## bebefuzz

erehwon said:


> Raquel dress do they run little bit tight in the chest area? My first dress I tried was Raquel -- light/dirty rose color. I tried size S. It was perfect everywhere but my chest, it was hard to zip...and very tight after, I was scared it would break. After that I was adviced to buy HL dresses in size M (but now I know they are not the best fit for me).
> 
> Are HL dresses durable? Do they loosen up a little bit after you were them for some time?
> 
> Thank you all - you guys are being VERY HELPFUL!!!! :salute:
> :tpfrox:



Certain dresses can be very tight around the bust. Unfortunately, the fit and size of different styles can vary greatly. 
Size small but in a different style sounds like it would be best for you. If it's not the right tightness everywhere, the full effect of Herve Leger is lost.


----------



## bebefuzz

gymangel812 said:


> herve leger obsessed blog, dept. store sites, outnet



thanks!


----------



## liljake

erehwon said:


> Raquel dress do they run little bit tight in the chest area? My first dress I tried was Raquel -- light/dirty rose color. I tried size S. It was perfect everywhere but my chest, it was hard to zip...and very tight after, I was scared it would break. After that I was adviced to buy HL dresses in size M (but now I know they are not the best fit for me).
> 
> Are HL dresses durable? Do they loosen up a little bit after you were them for some time?
> 
> Thank you all - you guys are being VERY HELPFUL!!!! :salute:
> :tpfrox:



I agree with Bebe -- the tightness in the bust area of HL dresses varies greatly.  That said, to answer your other questions -- yes, HL dresses are _very_ durable, and sometimes they do loosen up after you wear them for a while.  I have a couple of HL dresses that were initially tight on me in both the chest and butt areas (I have a fairly hourglass-y figure), but after a few wears they've loosened up in those areas -- enough that there's a little puckering in the fabric when the dress is lying flat.


----------



## vhdos

erehwon said:


> Raquel dress do they run little bit tight in the chest area? My first dress I tried was Raquel -- light/dirty rose color. I tried size S. It was perfect everywhere but my chest, it was hard to zip...and very tight after, I was scared it would break. After that I was adviced to buy HL dresses in size M (but now I know they are not the best fit for me).
> 
> Are HL dresses durable? Do they loosen up a little bit after you were them for some time?
> 
> Thank you all - you guys are being VERY HELPFUL!!!! :salute:
> :tpfrox:



I purchased the Raquel in black (in my normal size, which is XXS) and I still haven't gotten it zipped past my bust yet.  I've tried twice and broke a nail in the process.  I'm going to ask my DH for help.  I'm pretty sure that I'm going to be able to get it zipped.  I'm just hoping that it's not going to squish my boobs too much.  I'm not worried about durability.  I have had very few quality issues with HL, so no need to worry too much about that.  I really wouldn't have wanted to go up a size in the Raquel because then it would have been too long and not fit well on the rest of my body.  As soon as I get is zipped, I'll post a pic.


----------



## soleilbrun

erehwon said:


> Unfortunatelly this is not the case with my Bodycon Tank Dress (night sure if that is the name?)...it is way to big on me
> 
> The second is *lemon ice* - I thought it would look great on well tan body! :
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...756&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family
> 
> It is no no as well. I can post pics so you can see how it looks when is 2 big lol


 
What does that mean? I cannot make out the color on my monitor and lemon ice doesn't help me out at all. What the hello! Names like futuristic raisin and psycadellic grapefruit are creative but give no real insite into the color. Can I get some ROYGBIV going on?  Rant over.


----------



## gymangel812

erehwon said:


> Raquel dress do they run little bit tight in the chest area? My first dress I tried was Raquel -- light/dirty rose color. I tried size S. It was perfect everywhere but my chest, it was hard to zip...and very tight after, I was scared it would break. After that I was adviced to buy HL dresses in size M (but now I know they are not the best fit for me).
> 
> Are HL dresses durable? Do they loosen up a little bit after you were them for some time?
> 
> Thank you all - you guys are being VERY HELPFUL!!!! :salute:
> :tpfrox:


i have the tight bust issue in most of my dresses. i was afraid of it breaking too but my SA said it should be fine and will stretch out a tiny bit within the first 15-20 mins of wearing. i wore a HL yesterday with a super tight bust and it did stretch out to be more comfy within the hour.


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> What does that mean? I cannot make out the color on my monitor and lemon ice doesn't help me out at all. What the hello! Names like futuristic raisin and psycadellic grapefruit are creative but give no real insite into the color. Can I get some ROYGBIV going on?  Rant over.



Seems pretty obvious to me.  Lemon = yellow.  The lemon ice color looks like a nice, soft yellow (not to pale, not to bright)


----------



## erehwon

Oki....Thank you All! 

Did any of you sell HL via ebay....I never sold/bought anything and with all the fakes out there is it even worth trying without "history"? What about Bonanza did anyone used that to sell/buy HL... I am curious what are your opinions.



liljake said:


> I agree with Bebe -- the tightness in the bust area of HL dresses varies greatly. That said, to answer your other questions -- yes, HL dresses are _very_ durable, and sometimes they do loosen up after you wear them for a while. I have a couple of HL dresses that were initially tight on me in both the chest and butt areas (I have a fairly hourglass-y figure), but after a few wears they've loosened up in those areas -- enough that there's a little puckering in the fabric when the dress is lying flat.


----------



## erehwon

What other brand dresses you guys like?...I wonder if we all share similar taste beyound HL.


----------



## bebefuzz

liljake said:


> I agree with Bebe -- the tightness in the bust area of HL dresses varies greatly.  That said, to answer your other questions -- yes, HL dresses are _very_ durable, and sometimes they do loosen up after you wear them for a while.  I have a couple of HL dresses that were initially tight on me in both the chest and butt areas (I have a fairly hourglass-y figure), but after a few wears they've loosened up in those areas -- enough that there's a little puckering in the fabric when the dress is lying flat.





vhdos said:


> I purchased the Raquel in black (in my normal size, which is XXS) and I still haven't gotten it zipped past my bust yet.  I've tried twice and broke a nail in the process.  I'm going to ask my DH for help.  I'm pretty sure that I'm going to be able to get it zipped.  I'm just hoping that it's not going to squish my boobs too much.  I'm not worried about durability.  I have had very few quality issues with HL, so no need to worry too much about that.  I really wouldn't have wanted to go up a size in the Raquel because then it would have been too long and not fit well on the rest of my body.  As soon as I get is zipped, I'll post a pic.



yep.. agree with you ladies! The quality of HL doesn't really stretch out, or at least I have not had this experience with any of my dresses. But, very slight molding does happen over time. It's so hard to describe. 

Those dress rental companies will rent out the same HL for over a year to many many ladies and it's still in good enough condition to pay $150 just to wear once!


----------



## bebefuzz

soleilbrun said:


> What does that mean? I cannot make out the color on my monitor and lemon ice doesn't help me out at all. What the hello! Names like futuristic raisin and psycadellic grapefruit are creative but give no real insite into the color. Can I get some ROYGBIV going on?  Rant over.



Thanks Soleilbrun for the laugh.... that was hilarious.... nail polish colors are the best I think.


----------



## vhdos

^I've always wondered how I could get a job naming nail polish colors


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> Thanks Soleilbrun for the laugh.... that was hilarious.... nail polish colors are the best I think.


 
That's where I drew my inspiration for my aforementioned colors. Nail polish names sometimes say everything and nothing at all. Maybe I can free lance as a color naming thinktank.


----------



## soleilbrun

erehwon said:


> What other brand dresses you guys like?...I wonder if we all share similar taste beyound HL.


 
I think if you scour the site you will find quite a few people elsewhere. There are quite a few of us here that I read in the CL thread.
As for myself, I like everything from thriftstore dress finds to the little dolce and gabbana dress I just picked up. I once believed my vice was shoes but now I know I have many vices,:a major bag one and to my surprise accessories.
Have a look around the forum if you dare! You may awaken sleeping dragons


----------



## Louboufan

vhdos said:


> My black scoop neck tank arrived.  The fit is good.  I'm still not 100% that I'm going to keep it. since I already have a black halter neck HL tank.
> View attachment 1828313
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828314


I love it on you and I think you should keep it.


----------



## MissK_Marie

does anyone know is HL shoes fit true to size??


----------



## bebefuzz

MissK_Marie said:


> does anyone know is HL shoes fit true to size??



They run small. 1/2 to 1 size small. The newer shoes since 2011 are very nice in my opinion. But, way bigger fan of the dresses than the shoes just because the dresses are to die for.


----------



## MissK_Marie

bebefuzz said:


> They run small. 1/2 to 1 size small. The newer shoes since 2011 are very nice in my opinion. But, way bigger fan of the dresses than the shoes just because the dresses are to die for.



Agreed!!! the dresses are gorgeous but I think I'm going to try a pair of shoes that I see on sale.... they will go great with one of my HL dresses


----------



## erehwon

So my red dress w/ zipper is wayyyyy to big and I have to sell it :/. I never used bonanza, but I am giving it a try. Anyone used bonanza?. Lemon ice dress fits better but its not perfect. I like the dress and the color (very fresh and vibrant, not pale) ... it is not tight fit so I am still debating if I should keep it or return it....


----------



## erehwon

MissK_Marie said:


> Agreed!!! the dresses are gorgeous but I think I'm going to try a pair of shoes that I see on sale.... they will go great with one of my HL dresses



Good idea...I was just thinking that...they look very nice and are on sale now...very tempting. Post some pics once you get a pair


----------



## smokinhot

erehwon said:
			
		

> So my red dress w/ zipper is wayyyyy to big and I have to sell it :/. I never used bonanza, but I am giving it a try. Anyone used bonanza?. Lemon ice dress fits better but its not perfect. I like the dress and the color (very fresh and vibrant, not pale) ... it is not tight fit so I am still debating if I should keep it or return it....



I much prefer a red but not your size? Ouch. This is a nice color but y settle for something u r unsure about? In my opinion anyway


----------



## smokinhot

erehwon said:
			
		

> So my red dress w/ zipper is wayyyyy to big and I have to sell it :/. I never used bonanza, but I am giving it a try. Anyone used bonanza?. Lemon ice dress fits better but its not perfect. I like the dress and the color (very fresh and vibrant, not pale) ... it is not tight fit so I am still debating if I should keep it or return it....



Try hervelegerobbessed.com she only charge a sml fee n buyer knows item are guaranteed authentic there!


----------



## erehwon

Yes you are right...it is 2 big and I wont be happy with it in a long run...Thx 


smokinhot said:


> I much prefer a red but not your size? Ouch. This is a nice color but y settle for something u r unsure about? In my opinion anyway


----------



## erehwon

Thank you.



smokinhot said:


> Try hervelegerobbessed.com she only charge a sml fee n buyer knows item are guaranteed authentic there!


----------



## vhdos

Okay.  I finally got my black HL Raquel zipped all the way up - thanks to the help of my hubby  The boob area is SO tight on me.  I'm actually sitting here in my dress, as I type, in an effort to stretch it out.  I don't mind a little cleavage, but this seems ridiculous...


----------



## qtcoco

MissK_Marie said:


> Agreed!!! the dresses are gorgeous but I think I'm going to try a pair of shoes that I see on sale.... they will go great with one of my HL dresses


 
i own a pair from one of the earlier collections, maybe 2010? i'm not sure.
but they fit me true to size, and very comfortable even tho they are abt 13cm high...
i wear them alot when i have to party for long hours...


----------



## mharri20

vhdos said:
			
		

> Okay.  I finally got my black HL Raquel zipped all the way up - thanks to the help of my hubby  The boob area is SO tight on me.  I'm actually sitting here in my dress, as I type, in an effort to stretch it out.  I don't mind a little cleavage, but this seems ridiculous...



This is exactly the problem I had with the Raquel dress! My friend with essentially no chest has it and it looks amazing on her but when I tried on my usual XS size I barely got it zipped and it was WAY too tight to ever wear. It was cutting into my boobs!


----------



## Chomel

vhdos said:


> Okay.  I finally got my black HL Raquel zipped all the way up - thanks to the help of my hubby  The boob area is SO tight on me.  I'm actually sitting here in my dress, as I type, in an effort to stretch it out.  I don't mind a little cleavage, but this seems ridiculous...
> View attachment 1843583



It may feel tight but you look amazing in it.  How are the arms on you? Can you move them much? I still have to find a good tailor to fix my Raquel, one of the arms ripped at the back.


----------



## vhdos

^Yes. I can move okay.  It's funny because I've read posts in the past about girls saying that they are afraid they they won't be able to breathe in a super-tight HL and now I know exactly what they mean!  My arms & movement is not restricted, but my rib cage/boobs sure are.  Overall, the dress is a good fit.  The length is perfect and it fits beautifully through the hips.  I really think that I'll be able to stretch it out a little bit.  I'm going to wear it around the house (carefully) a few times and see how it goes.


----------



## kitty89

Hi ladies - the international Outnet site has HL on sale today - at some of the best prices I've ever seen! I bought a cream strapless dress and a silver/navy contrast dress. Links below, in case anyone's interested!

www.theoutnet.com/product/275630
www.theoutnet.com/product/275518

I am so pleased with both of them - especially the prices. I just have to hope they both fit now...it looks like they may not be TTS, so I had do to some guesswork. 

Did anyone else manage to find any steals?


----------



## bougainvillier

Hi ladies! I am looking to buy my first HL dress but has no clue on the sizing. From reading this thread, I am not sure should I take XXS or XS. Also I understand sizing might depend on the style. 

I have my eye specific on this dress, would you gals think I might be fine fitting the XS? And how this style runs?
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/254110

(I have no idea why the link does not work so here you go, the dress, measurement and details)









My measurement: height 5'', bust 36, waist 27, hip 36. My major concern is that XS will be too long for me as it shows the length of the dress is 90cm (it is exactly my shoulder to knee length)? Will it stretch/be longer length-wise on (as the bust etc will)?

Thanks


----------



## summerrain

vhdos, you look gorgeous!!  I hope the Raquel gives a little for you over time, but even it doesn't... haha the pain might be worth the gain.

kitty89, thanks for the links, but ugh!  I hate how Outnet re-directs you to the front page when the item sells out.  I would love to stalk your finds.  This is more of a deal than a steal, but I did notice that nordstrom has exactly on HL sale item left.  Still $1k, but better than $1.7... 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-l...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2909


----------



## vhdos

^The dress probably _will _be long on you, bougainviller, but I wouldn't recommend sizing down because while the length might be better, the overall fit might not work.  You could always check with an experienced tailor about shortening the dress.


----------



## bougainvillier

vhdos said:
			
		

> ^The dress probably will be long on you, bougainviller, but I wouldn't recommend sizing down because while the length might be better, the overall fit might not work.  You could always check with an experienced tailor about shortening the dress.



Hmm that's what I'm wondering about. Thanks vhdos!!! So as experienced in HL as you are, do they stretch lengthwise when you wear them? I mean, they measured as 90cm flat, will it be the same when put on?


----------



## vhdos

^Well, not exactly sure what you're asking, but I suppose since your body "fills in" the dress (and therefore, stretches the fabric), the length might come up a bit.  I've never measured a dress length lying flat and then measured it again while I'm wearing it, so I can't say for certain.  Lots of ladies have had success having their dresses professionally shortened though.


----------



## bougainvillier

vhdos said:


> ^Well, not exactly sure what you're asking, but I suppose since your body "fills in" the dress (and therefore, stretches the fabric), the length might come up a bit.  I've never measured a dress length lying flat and then measured it again while I'm wearing it, so I can't say for certain.  Lots of ladies have had success having their dresses professionally shortened though.



I see! Thanks so much  and you wear your HL so well


----------



## callmelulu

did anyone get any goodies from today's Outnet sale?  I haven't bought/worn an HL in a while, I ordered a lemon yellow and a navy simple tank and a brown skirt, tho I have a feeling they'll be heading back as I had a baby six weeks ago!  Figured the dresses would inspire me to lose the weight but we'll see!


----------



## kitty89

summerrain said:


> kitty89, thanks for the links, but ugh!  I hate how Outnet re-directs you to the front page when the item sells out.  I would love to stalk your finds.



Oh no, no links is no good! This presents a new challenge for me....how to attach files to a post...huge apologies if this goes horribly wrong! For those interested in my bargain-hunting capabilities, the top one was about $650 and the lower one around $550 - both are still available on the outnet international site.


----------



## Kayapo97

vhdos said:


> Okay.  I finally got my black HL Raquel zipped all the way up - thanks to the help of my hubby  The boob area is SO tight on me.  I'm actually sitting here in my dress, as I type, in an effort to stretch it out.  I don't mind a little cleavage, but this seems ridiculous...
> View attachment 1843583


Vhdos,

Wow I think it looks great on you from the pciture, but of course only you know how tight it is. I hope it gives a bit, what does you Hubby think?!


----------



## vhdos

^My DH likes it.  I was worried that my boobs were popping out of the top, but he said that the dress looked great (go figure).  
I was thinking that maybe I could wear the dress around the house with a padded bra underneath (I normally don't wear a bra with my HL dresses or I wear the NuBra sticky cups) for a little extra stretch up top.  It's the same concept as wearing a new pair of CL heels around the house with socks on in an effort to stretch out a tight toe box


----------



## liljake

kitty89 said:


> Oh no, no links is no good! This presents a new challenge for me....how to attach files to a post...huge apologies if this goes horribly wrong! For those interested in my bargain-hunting capabilities, the top one was about $650 and the lower one around $550 - both are still available on the outnet international site.



I didn't get anything from the sale (I really need to stop buying these dresses, so I refrained), but I do have that last one from a previous sale, and I love it! Great price, too.



vhdos said:


> ^My DH likes it.  I was worried that my boobs were  popping out of the top, but he said that the dress looked great (go  figure).
> I was thinking that maybe I could wear the dress around the house with a  padded bra underneath (I normally don't wear a bra with my HL dresses  or I wear the NuBra sticky cups) for a little extra stretch up top.   It's the same concept as wearing a new pair of CL heels around the house  with socks on in an effort to stretch out a tight toe box



I think you look great! I don't think it's too much cleavage, but maybe that's just me  That said, I do have one dress that's really tight in the bust and it's let up a little...still difficult to breathe, though. (It's a straight-across neckline.)


----------



## Louboufan

vhdos said:


> Okay.  I finally got my black HL Raquel zipped all the way up - thanks to the help of my hubby  The boob area is SO tight on me.  I'm actually sitting here in my dress, as I type, in an effort to stretch it out.  I don't mind a little cleavage, but this seems ridiculous...
> View attachment 1843583


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> Okay.  I finally got my black HL Raquel zipped all the way up - thanks to the help of my hubby  The boob area is SO tight on me.  I'm actually sitting here in my dress, as I type, in an effort to stretch it out.  I don't mind a little cleavage, but this seems ridiculous...
> View attachment 1843583


Beautiful! the suspense is over! we were all waiting for it. lol


----------



## MissK_Marie

qtcoco said:


> i own a pair from one of the earlier collections, maybe 2010? i'm not sure.
> but they fit me true to size, and very comfortable even tho they are abt 13cm high...
> i wear them alot when i have to party for long hours...




Good to know, because thats exactly what they will be used for  

Thanks!!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

vhdos said:


> Okay.  I finally got my black HL Raquel zipped all the way up - thanks to the help of my hubby  The boob area is SO tight on me.  I'm actually sitting here in my dress, as I type, in an effort to stretch it out.  I don't mind a little cleavage, but this seems ridiculous...
> View attachment 1843583



I wish I looked half as good as you in the Raquel! You totally rock the dress vhdos


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Does anyone know a good tailor to shorten HLs in London? Thx


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Do any of you ladies have the cap sleeve Lieutenant dress?
Is the material not as girdle - like as other Leger dresses?
I recently bought the dress on Ebay and I'm on the fence about
the authenticity..
I can't decide if it's maybe stretched out a bit or if the material is just different..I
have another black Leger and the material seems heavier..
also, I can slightly see my hand(skin) through the material when I stretch it out..

If any one has this dress, could you pm me? Id like to see tag photos and I'd like
to know if this dress is suppose to have the 'hanging ribbon'..

I really love this dress and can't find a black one anywhere..but I'm leaning toward 
the possibility that this one is fake


TIA!


----------



## am2022

wow, this thread is so long.. will try and educate myself on HL before i buy my one and only HL dress... 
This will be for my DH as i know he will love this and im turning the big 4-0 soon... 
I hate anything that clings to me  but for one night, Im willing to go thru all that  and will probably be worth it once i see my DH face.. of course once i find the perfect dress first...


----------



## bobolo

vhdos said:


> ^My DH likes it.  I was worried that my boobs were popping out of the top, but he said that the dress looked great (go figure).
> I was thinking that maybe I could wear the dress around the house with a padded bra underneath (I normally don't wear a bra with my HL dresses or I wear the NuBra sticky cups) for a little extra stretch up top.  It's the same concept as wearing a new pair of CL heels around the house with socks on in an effort to stretch out a tight toe box



Looks great


----------



## iraa

Can't pull off anything very short. got this one a while back off the outnet. sorry about the mess in the back ground


----------



## Kayapo97

iraa said:


> Can't pull off anything very short. got this one a while back off the outnet. sorry about the mess in the back ground


Congrats, lovely looking dress beautifully modelled, you look amazing. 

I go for the same sort of length as likewise cannot get away with shorter than this.


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> My black scoop neck tank arrived.  The fit is good.  I'm still not 100% that I'm going to keep it. since I already have a black halter neck HL tank.
> View attachment 1828313
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828314



Hey Vhdos! I thought this may interest you. Someone shared with me how they styled the black HL top that we both have with a BCBG skirt. Loved the look and copied it. Here it is:


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks Bebe - I have a black skirt too, so I'll have to try it out


----------



## vhdos

Great price on this dress:
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275577
Also, did anyone purchase this dress (or already have it)?:
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275633
It was available in XS the other day and I almost bought it.  I wondered which season it was from?


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

vhdos said:


> Great price on this dress:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275577
> Also, did anyone purchase this dress (or already have it)?:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275633
> It was available in XS the other day and I almost bought it.  I wondered which season it was from?



Bought the second dress in your link, it's making it's way to me now, not sure if the length is right for me, looks a little long and I'm only 5'3 but I love the colour


----------



## ShoeFanatic

I just purchased this dress on the Outnet..
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275568
I've had my eye on it for awhile..

Do any of you ladies have it..and are busty?
I'm curious to know if it really holds the chi chi's in, like on the mannequin
or it it fits more like this..

http://lh6.ggpht.com/-IoC5H3IQPNQ/T1TpB27qMTI/AAAAAAAFfxo/lZgp41oj4VE/www.tcgogo.com_90c9e6c0.jpg
TIA!


----------



## Divealicious

Hello ladies, I always enjoy looking at the modelling pics in this thread so I wanted to contribute with my own pic from last weekend  I wore a silk shrug because we were dining outside and it was pretty chilly, kind of regret that now cause I think the dress is much nicer without. Please excuse the clutter in the hotel room!


----------



## bebefuzz

Divealicious said:


> Hello ladies, I always enjoy looking at the modelling pics in this thread so I wanted to contribute with my own pic from last weekend  I wore a silk shrug because we were dining outside and it was pretty chilly, kind of regret that now cause I think the dress is much nicer without. Please excuse the clutter in the hotel room!



I get excited too when someone shares their pics! Thanks so much for sharing this beauty!!


----------



## babeexphat

Hi all! I only recently started venturing into HL Dresses, although I have worn many other brands of bandage dresses.  The fit is so nice!!
I am looking into buying my first HL dress, but I would like to know the name of this style.
Would any of you know it? Or what I should search for as?

Thanks for any input!!
http://img04.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i4/360558009/T2ZgKAXhhaXXXXXXXX_!!360558009.jpg

http://img02.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i2/360558009/T2pL0KXiRaXXXXXXXX_!!360558009.jpg


----------



## vhdos

^I believe that's the Raquel - it runs very small in the bust area.


----------



## kendal

I'm hoping the lovely TPF ladies can give me some sizing advice.  I'm a size 8 in Valentino & a size 44 in Dolce and Gabbana.  Should I order a size M or L in the U neck bandage dress?


----------



## marina230

kendal said:


> I'm hoping the lovely TPF ladies can give me some sizing advice.  I'm a size 8 in Valentino & a size 44 in Dolce and Gabbana.  Should I order a size M or L in the U neck bandage dress?



You should get M size. I am the same size in Valentino and Dolce Gabbana and have U neck bandage dress in M.


----------



## arireyes

I picked up the Domonique dress in Bright Rose from the Troy MI store last week! I'll post pic's soon.  I have tried not to even look at them for so long because I think I have 3 unworn sitting in my closet from last year, but that's out the door.  I'm obsessed again.


----------



## kendal

marina230 said:
			
		

> You should get M size. I am the same size in Valentino and Dolce Gabbana and have U neck bandage dress in M.



Thank you!


----------



## soleilbrun

Hello All,
I received my dress from the outnet sale. I was displeased that the UPS man left my package on the doorstep when I specified signature confirmation!

I need help.  I feel super "busty" in this dress. What do you think? The first 3 pics are with a bra (not the best bra) and the others are braless. Secondly. Should I have it shortned by two bands? See the pics of the 2 lenghts. TIA.

http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cream HL/


----------



## Kayapo97

soleilbrun said:


> Hello All,
> I received my dress from the outnet sale. I was displeased that the UPS man left my package on the doorstep when I specified signature confirmation!
> 
> I need help.  I feel super "busty" in this dress. What do you think? The first 3 pics are with a bra (not the best bra) and the others are braless. Secondly. Should I have it shortned by two bands? See the pics of the 2 lenghts. TIA.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cream HL/


Soleibrun,

I think you look fab, nothing wrong with showing a good cleavage! I just wish I had one!
I think it is better without the bra. I think the length is great, but that is how I prefer to wear mine, so it is a matter of person taste if you want to have it slightly above the knees, that looks just as good.


----------



## liljake

soleilbrun said:


> Hello All,
> I received my dress from the outnet sale. I was displeased that the UPS man left my package on the doorstep when I specified signature confirmation!
> 
> I need help.  I feel super "busty" in this dress. What do you think? The first 3 pics are with a bra (not the best bra) and the others are braless. Secondly. Should I have it shortned by two bands? See the pics of the 2 lenghts. TIA.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cream HL/



You look awesome!  The color looks amazing on you.  I don't think you're too busty, but I like cleavage  As for the length, I think both look fine but I prefer shorter.


----------



## arireyes

soleilbrun said:


> Hello All,
> I received my dress from the outnet sale. I was displeased that the UPS man left my package on the doorstep when I specified signature confirmation!
> 
> I need help.  I feel super "busty" in this dress. What do you think? The first 3 pics are with a bra (not the best bra) and the others are braless. Secondly. Should I have it shortned by two bands? See the pics of the 2 lenghts. TIA.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cream HL/




Looks great on you!!!


----------



## marina230

Kayapo97 said:


> Soleibrun,
> 
> I think you look fab, nothing wrong with showing a good cleavage! I just wish I had one!
> I think it is better without the bra. I think the length is great, but that is how I prefer to wear mine, so it is a matter of person taste if you want to have it slightly above the knees, that looks just as good.



It is exactly that I was thinking. Love this dress on you.


----------



## smurfet

I think it's a keeper.  I also think that no bra works better for you. I usually don't wear a bra when I wear HL myself.


----------



## bebefuzz

soleilbrun said:


> Hello All,
> I received my dress from the outnet sale. I was displeased that the UPS man left my package on the doorstep when I specified signature confirmation!
> 
> I need help.  I feel super "busty" in this dress. What do you think? The first 3 pics are with a bra (not the best bra) and the others are braless. Secondly. Should I have it shortned by two bands? See the pics of the 2 lenghts. TIA.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cream HL/



agree with everyone else. this dress looks perfect. No alterations needed!


----------



## Dimple

soleilbrun said:


> Hello All,
> I received my dress from the outnet sale. I was displeased that the UPS man left my package on the doorstep when I specified signature confirmation!
> 
> I need help.  I feel super "busty" in this dress. What do you think? The first 3 pics are with a bra (not the best bra) and the others are braless. Secondly. Should I have it shortned by two bands? See the pics of the 2 lenghts. TIA.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cream HL/



I think it looks gorgeous on you. I personally prefer the dress without the bra and the length as it is


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> Hello All,
> I received my dress from the outnet sale. I was displeased that the UPS man left my package on the doorstep when I specified signature confirmation!
> 
> I need help.  I feel super "busty" in this dress. What do you think? The first 3 pics are with a bra (not the best bra) and the others are braless. Secondly. Should I have it shortned by two bands? See the pics of the 2 lenghts. TIA.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/ad105/soleilbrun/cream HL/



I purchased this same dress (in a different color) and sold it without ever wearing it because that's how the cleavage looked on me and I felt it was just too much.  I'm okay with _some_ cleavage, but for me, there's a limit where I just don't feel comfortable because I don't want to be all boob.  Having said that, it's really about your personal comfort level.  I think the dress fits you well and the length looks fine, especially with the amount of exposed cleavage (it's better to have a slightly longer hem line if you're showing a lot of skin on top or vice versa).


----------



## meristem

Hi all - first timer in the HL forum here 

I just ordered my first dress from the Outnet: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/258983

Fingers crossed that the fit of this style is okay! Do any of you happen to know the style name & original season for this one?


----------



## soleilbrun

Kayapo97 said:


> Soleibrun,
> 
> I think you look fab, nothing wrong with showing a good cleavage! I just wish I had one!
> I think it is better without the bra. I think the length is great, but that is how I prefer to wear mine, so it is a matter of person taste if you want to have it slightly above the knees, that looks just as good.


 


liljake said:


> You look awesome! The color looks amazing on you. I don't think you're too busty, but I like cleavage  As for the length, I think both look fine but I prefer shorter.


 


arireyes said:


> Looks great on you!!!


 


marina230 said:


> It is exactly that I was thinking. Love this dress on you.


 


smurfet said:


> I think it's a keeper. I also think that no bra works better for you. I usually don't wear a bra when I wear HL myself.


 


bebefuzz said:


> agree with everyone else. this dress looks perfect. No alterations needed!


 


Dimple said:


> I think it looks gorgeous on you. I personally prefer the dress without the bra and the length as it is


 


vhdos said:


> I purchased this same dress (in a different color) and sold it without ever wearing it because that's how the cleavage looked on me and I felt it was just too much. I'm okay with _some_ cleavage, but for me, there's a limit where I just don't feel comfortable because I don't want to be all boob. Having said that, it's really about your personal comfort level. I think the dress fits you well and the length looks fine, especially with the amount of exposed cleavage (it's better to have a slightly longer hem line if you're showing a lot of skin on top or vice versa).


 

Thank you for your input ladies. In the end, I need to get more comfortable with a bit of cleavage and people looking at it. I like the dress. I was hoping more of a white dress (alabaster) and this is winter white (cream) which might be more versatile for me. The only reason I was thinking of shortening it, is because it sticks out at the bottom in the front and that annoys me. When rolled up by 2 bands this issue is aleviated. vhdos, you are right though, cleavage+short can equal too much. Does the dress sticking out at the bottom catch your eye or rub you the wrong way for any reason? I think I will find a less cleavage inducing bra for this dress but still need input about the bottom.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## vhdos

^Some women refer to that as a "fishtail" (where the bottom hem flips out).  It's normal in some styles.  When I have a dress that does that, I pay particular attention to how I'm standing in an effort to minimize the flair at the bottom of the hem.  You can try opening your stance a little bit or you can stand with one leg out in front of the other and that usually takes care of it.  You don't notice it when you're walking or sitting, so just be aware of how you're standing and you'll be fine.


----------



## Doctorpurple

Hi everyone.  I'm new here.  I have always wanted to have a herve leger dress but would not want to buy one at full price.  I found one that I like in the outlet (steeply discount-65% off). So I bought it in small and x-small.  I'm debating whether I should keep the small or the x-small.  They both fit pretty good (x-small is tighter of course) I can zip them up both myself.  I have attached a photo of me in the x-small.  My camera is currently dead and I'm charging it. Once, it powers back on I will post a photo of me in the small one as well.  

My body stats:
Height: 5'3.5''
Bust: 35 (i fit in a 34C)
Waist: 25.5-26
Hips: 36

What do you guys think? 

http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t508/Doctorpurple/7401058a.jpg


----------



## Doctorpurple

arireyes said:


> I picked up the Domonique dress in Bright Rose from the Troy MI store last week! I'll post pic's soon.  I have tried not to even look at them for so long because I think I have 3 unworn sitting in my closet from last year, but that's out the door.  I'm obsessed again.



How do you guys upload photos.  When I try to attach photos its said the dimension limit is 1200 X 0?


----------



## vhdos

Doctorpurple said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm new here.  I have always wanted to have a herve leger dress but would not want to buy one at full price.  I found one that I like in the outlet (steeply discount-65% off). So I bought it in small and x-small.  I'm debating whether I should keep the small or the x-small.  They both fit pretty good (x-small is tighter of course) I can zip them up both myself.  I have attached a photo of me in the x-small.  My camera is currently dead and I'm charging it. Once, it powers back on I will post a photo of me in the small one as well.
> 
> My body stats:
> Height: 5'3.5''
> Bust: 35 (i fit in a 34C)
> Waist: 25.5-26
> Hips: 36
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t508/Doctorpurple/7401058a.jpg



The fit looks fine.  It's not really about whether or not you can zip it up by yourself (although, some styles are more difficult to zip alone, but that is mostly due to the placement of the zipper), but it's more about how the dress feels to you.  The dress should be form-fitting, but comfortable.  Some women prefer a little more "wiggle" room, while others like a more skin-tight fit.  It's really up to you.


----------



## Kayapo97

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you for your input ladies. In the end, I need to get more comfortable with a bit of cleavage and people looking at it. I like the dress. I was hoping more of a white dress (alabaster) and this is winter white (cream) which might be more versatile for me. The only reason I was thinking of shortening it, is because it sticks out at the bottom in the front and that annoys me. When rolled up by 2 bands this issue is aleviated. vhdos, you are right though, cleavage+short can equal too much. Does the dress sticking out at the bottom catch your eye or rub you the wrong way for any reason? I think I will find a less cleavage inducing bra for this dress but still need input about the bottom.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


 
As Vhdos says I think that just changing your stance will remove the apparent fish tail effect which is due to the type of material used and tight cut, but anyway I don't think it is actually that noticable.


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> ^Some women refer to that as a "fishtail" (where the bottom hem flips out). It's normal in some styles. When I have a dress that does that, I pay particular attention to how I'm standing in an effort to minimize the flair at the bottom of the hem. You can try opening your stance a little bit or you can stand with one leg out in front of the other and that usually takes care of it. You don't notice it when you're walking or sitting, so just be aware of how you're standing and you'll be fine.


 


Kayapo97 said:


> As Vhdos says I think that just changing your stance will remove the apparent fish tail effect which is due to the type of material used and tight cut, but anyway I don't think it is actually that noticable.


 

Ok ladies, will do.  I am happy I have a dress ready to wear. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## liljake

Doctorpurple said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm new here.  I have always wanted to have a herve leger dress but would not want to buy one at full price.  I found one that I like in the outlet (steeply discount-65% off). So I bought it in small and x-small.  I'm debating whether I should keep the small or the x-small.  They both fit pretty good (x-small is tighter of course) I can zip them up both myself.  I have attached a photo of me in the x-small.  My camera is currently dead and I'm charging it. Once, it powers back on I will post a photo of me in the small one as well.
> 
> My body stats:
> Height: 5'3.5''
> Bust: 35 (i fit in a 34C)
> Waist: 25.5-26
> Hips: 36
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t508/Doctorpurple/7401058a.jpg



I think it looks great! If you can zip both of them up by yourself, I'd say keep the smaller one.


----------



## dirtyaddiction

Doctorpurple said:


> Hi everyone.  I'm new here.  I have always wanted to have a herve leger dress but would not want to buy one at full price.  I found one that I like in the outlet (steeply discount-65% off). So I bought it in small and x-small.  I'm debating whether I should keep the small or the x-small.  They both fit pretty good (x-small is tighter of course) I can zip them up both myself.  I have attached a photo of me in the x-small.  My camera is currently dead and I'm charging it. Once, it powers back on I will post a photo of me in the small one as well.
> 
> My body stats:
> Height: 5'3.5''
> Bust: 35 (i fit in a 34C)
> Waist: 25.5-26
> Hips: 36
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t508/Doctorpurple/7401058a.jpg



What a gorgeous dress! And it fits you perfectly


----------



## bobolo

Doctorpurple said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here. I have always wanted to have a herve leger dress but would not want to buy one at full price. I found one that I like in the outlet (steeply discount-65% off). So I bought it in small and x-small. I'm debating whether I should keep the small or the x-small. They both fit pretty good (x-small is tighter of course) I can zip them up both myself. I have attached a photo of me in the x-small. My camera is currently dead and I'm charging it. Once, it powers back on I will post a photo of me in the small one as well.
> 
> My body stats:
> Height: 5'3.5''
> Bust: 35 (i fit in a 34C)
> Waist: 25.5-26
> Hips: 36
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t508/Doctorpurple/7401058a.jpg


 

Perfect !!


----------



## erehwon

I receantly saw my friend in a banded dress, immediately got excited thinking it was HL.... I took a better look and was not so sure. It was not HL, it was Bebe. I went on a BEBE website and what do I see?....lots of banded dresses...many of them are similar to HL styles and colors!  CRAZY! what do you guys think? Prices are WAYYYYYYYYYYY lower... :weird: but I must say my friend did look amazing in one of those dresses!

Btw I am going to a wedding this weekend - will wear real HL . Cant wait!


----------



## soleilbrun

Doctorpurple said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new here. I have always wanted to have a herve leger dress but would not want to buy one at full price. I found one that I like in the outlet (steeply discount-65% off). So I bought it in small and x-small. I'm debating whether I should keep the small or the x-small. They both fit pretty good (x-small is tighter of course) I can zip them up both myself. I have attached a photo of me in the x-small. My camera is currently dead and I'm charging it. Once, it powers back on I will post a photo of me in the small one as well.
> 
> My body stats:
> Height: 5'3.5''
> Bust: 35 (i fit in a 34C)
> Waist: 25.5-26
> Hips: 36
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t508/Doctorpurple/7401058a.jpg


 
I think this dress looks great on you. When you compare the fit of the 2 dresses don't forget to test sitting down. I think in the end you'll like the xs.


----------



## soleilbrun

bagsnshoes2 said:


> I love the length and color of this dress on you. I would not shorten it. It looks perfect on you.


 
Thank you


----------



## vhdos

^There are lots of designers that offer bandage-style dresses.  Bebe has actually been making them for at least a few years now.  I haven't tried on a Bebe bandage dress, but I did try on a black Bebe bandage skirt once and it was actually pretty decent (I didn't buy it though).  The material that Bebe uses is not quite as thick as the material as HL uses, but I must admit, it's gotten better over the years (the Bebe dresses have started to feel thicker and heavier than what they were manufacturing before).  I'll stick with HL


----------



## Doctorpurple

soleilbrun said:


> I think this dress looks great on you. When you compare the fit of the 2 dresses don't forget to test sitting down. I think in the end you'll like the xs.



Thanks everyone.  My camera broke and no matter how much I charge it it just does not stay on.  I think I'm keeping the xs.  I tried it on again and tried the small right after and I feel like the xs fits better.  I'm just worried that other people will think its too tight?? But you guys said it looks fine so I guess I should not worry.


----------



## Doctorpurple

erehwon said:


> I receantly saw my friend in a banded dress, immediately got excited thinking it was HL.... I took a better look and was not so sure. It was not HL, it was Bebe. I went on a BEBE website and what do I see?....lots of banded dresses...many of them are similar to HL styles and colors!  CRAZY! what do you guys think? Prices are WAYYYYYYYYYYY lower... :weird: but I must say my friend did look amazing in one of those dresses!
> 
> Btw I am going to a wedding this weekend - will wear real HL . Cant wait!



I have a bebe bandage dress as well. It fits well but the material was itchy and uncomfortable.  also I'm kinda short 5'3.5'' and the way the dress fits it feels like it is made for taller women like at least 5'6''. I still like it though.  But would prefer wearing my herve leger dress


----------



## kitty89

On a similar note regarding non-HL bandage garments....has anyone tried a BCBG "power skirt"? I have seen them online a couple of times but never in person - are they really as HL-esque as they look? Examples:

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13215333&cp=4366396.12598192&parentPage=family
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13215331&cp=4366396.12598192&parentPage=family
http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13215333&cp=4366396.12598192&parentPage=family

I have one BCBG dress and have tried a couple more, but found the quality a little low considering the price (which is even higher here in London - I think they just switch the $ for a £) but some of these skirts seem like they might be fun, if they're well-made.

Can anyone tell me whether the material is similar to the "true" HL? It surely can't be as good...the green skirt above looks slightly suspicious to me, though I'm not sure why.


----------



## liljake

Doctorpurple said:


> Thanks everyone.  My camera broke and no matter how much I charge it it just does not stay on.  I think I'm keeping the xs.  I tried it on again and tried the small right after and I feel like the xs fits better.  I'm just worried that other people will think its too tight?? But you guys said it looks fine so I guess I should not worry.



It depends on how you like the dresses to fit. I, personally, would err on the side of tighter, because HL is great for holding everything in and giving you a great hourglass figure. (Honestly, if I could easily zip a dress up myself, I would at least try the smaller size, just to be sure.) Some girls like their dresses a little looser, though, and that also looks great. So it depends on how you feel and if you like the way it looks!  Nobody will be thinking about how tight your dress is, they'll just be thinking about how amazing you look


----------



## Doctorpurple

liljake said:


> It depends on how you like the dresses to fit. I, personally, would err on the side of tighter, because HL is great for holding everything in and giving you a great hourglass figure. (Honestly, if I could easily zip a dress up myself, I would at least try the smaller size, just to be sure.) Some girls like their dresses a little looser, though, and that also looks great. So it depends on how you feel and if you like the way it looks!  Nobody will be thinking about how tight your dress is, they'll just be thinking about how amazing you look



Thanks. I'm usually a dress size 2 and sometimes a 4 but I prefer the tighter fit (not to tight) than the looser fit.  I just never had a dress a skin tight as herve leger though so the over tightness worries me a bit.  thanks for the advice


----------



## liljake

Doctorpurple said:


> Thanks. I'm usually a dress size 2 and sometimes a 4 but I prefer the tighter fit (not to tight) than the looser fit.  I just never had a dress a skin tight as herve leger though so the over tightness worries me a bit.  thanks for the advice



Ah. I am pretty consistently a dress size 6, and I wear an S in HL. With that in mind, I would definitely advise you to keep the XS.


----------



## CrazyLV

soleilbrun said:
			
		

> I think this dress looks great on you. When you compare the fit of the 2 dresses don't forget to test sitting down. I think in the end you'll like the xs.



May I know? What's purpose for "test sitting down"?
TIA


----------



## Doctorpurple

CrazyLV said:


> May I know? What's purpose for "test sitting down"?
> TIA



I think it is to test the comfortability of the dress sitting down.  A tight dress on the wrong size will be very tight when sitting down.  Also to check how the dress looks like when you are sitting down.  For herve leger if you are getting a the right size it keeps your tummy nice and smooth even when seated if its too big it bunches up a little.


----------



## erehwon

I vote for XS as well - you look great!



Doctorpurple said:


> Thanks everyone.  My camera broke and no matter how much I charge it it just does not stay on.  I think I'm keeping the xs.  I tried it on again and tried the small right after and I feel like the xs fits better.  I'm just worried that other people will think its too tight?? But you guys said it looks fine so I guess I should not worry.


----------



## vhdos

Doctorpurple said:


> I think it is to test the comfortability of the dress sitting down.  A tight dress on the wrong size will be very tight when sitting down.  Also to check how the dress looks like when you are sitting down.  For herve leger if you are getting a the right size it keeps your tummy nice and smooth even when seated if its too big it bunches up a little.



I've never heard of this as a test for fit. I guess that I just use an overall comfort as a guide.  I don't notice any differences in fit when in a seated position as opposed to a standing one.


----------



## CrazyLV

Doctorpurple said:
			
		

> I think it is to test the comfortability of the dress sitting down.  A tight dress on the wrong size will be very tight when sitting down.  Also to check how the dress looks like when you are sitting down.  For herve leger if you are getting a the right size it keeps your tummy nice and smooth even when seated if its too big it bunches up a little.



Hmmmm.. Looks like this situation best describe for someone who has "flat stomach" ^_^

Whereas mine doesn't have that flat sexy body likely might need use clutch or napkin to cover my bulge stomach upon sitting down hehe

Cos Herve Leger dress is not act as spandex lingerie (sp?) hence I'm not sure how HL works on "test sitting down"!?!?


----------



## soleilbrun

HL does have "holding in" powers. I suggested the sitting test because some of us like our dresses tighter than others. Some tight dresses look and act fantastically when standing yet while sitting, if too tight, ripping and or excess strain on seams. If it's short it may leave you exposing all your good stuff to everyone while seated. I like to see how it looks standing, seated and standing on my head (j/k)!


----------



## CrazyLV

Is there anyone have a modeling pic while sitting down with perfect size dress?
It would help me understand the meaning of "test sitting down"
TIA


----------



## myism

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you for your input ladies. In the end, I need to get more comfortable with a bit of cleavage and people looking at it. I like the dress. I was hoping more of a white dress (alabaster) and this is winter white (cream) which might be more versatile for me. The only reason I was thinking of shortening it, is because it sticks out at the bottom in the front and that annoys me. When rolled up by 2 bands this issue is aleviated. vhdos, you are right though, cleavage+short can equal too much. Does the dress sticking out at the bottom catch your eye or rub you the wrong way for any reason? I think I will find a less cleavage inducing bra for this dress but still need input about the bottom.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



looks so so stunning on you!


----------



## vhdos

CrazyLV said:


> Is there anyone have a modeling pic while sitting down with perfect size dress?
> It would help me understand the meaning of "test sitting down"
> TIA



I think this "test sitting down" is being overanalyzed.  I think the person who posted that simply meant to test the overall fit of the dress in various situations (not just standing and looking in a mirror).  There is no "test" to see if a dress fits.  A properly fitting dress will be tight, but comfortable and the fit won't change all that much whether you are standing, sitting, etc.  Sizing really isn't that hard to figure out - either a dress fits or it doesn't.


----------



## erehwon

Do any of you have or tried on HL Sequined Bandage Dress if so can you advise me, please? Does it run small or is it regular fit? If someone is inbetween sizes is it safe to take the smaller size or better go with bigger size and be safe?

Thank you!


----------



## vhdos

^I have not tried on a sequin HL.  I _do_ know that alterations can be tricky when sequins are involved, so it might be best to try to avoid ordering bigger with the intent of altering it smaller.


----------



## bobolo

Did anyone read instyle (sept I think) it basically stated 52percent of men donot prefer body con dresses they prefer more fitted but not too tight.
Any thoughts on that?


----------



## vhdos

^I read that too.  Sounds about right.  Lots of men that I know prefer sexy, but not overly so.  I think that even though we obviously love HL (because they can make us look and feel great), there's no denying the fact that HL is sort of in-your-face sexy.


----------



## soleilbrun

kitty89 said:


> On a similar note regarding non-HL bandage garments....has anyone tried a BCBG "power skirt"? I have seen them online a couple of times but never in person - are they really as HL-esque as they look? Examples:
> 
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13215333&cp=4366396.12598192&parentPage=family
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13215331&cp=4366396.12598192&parentPage=family
> http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13215333&cp=4366396.12598192&parentPage=family
> 
> I have one BCBG dress and have tried a couple more, but found the quality a little low considering the price (which is even higher here in London - I think they just switch the $ for a £) but some of these skirts seem like they might be fun, if they're well-made.
> 
> Can anyone tell me whether the material is similar to the "true" HL? It surely can't be as good...the green skirt above looks slightly suspicious to me, though I'm not sure why.


 
Check out this review: http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/blog/2011/09/13/bcbg-power-dresses-comparison-herve-leger


----------



## liljake

erehwon said:


> Do any of you have or tried on HL Sequined Bandage Dress if so can you advise me, please? Does it run small or is it regular fit? If someone is inbetween sizes is it safe to take the smaller size or better go with bigger size and be safe?
> 
> Thank you!



It depends on the style.  I don't own any, but I've tried them on.  The v-neck sequin dresses fit a little smaller, but the ones that look like this: http://bellemel.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/HerveLegerSequinDress.jpg fit larger than average.


----------



## erehwon

Perfect! This is very helpful. Thank you girls 




liljake said:


> It depends on the style.  I don't own any, but I've tried them on.  The v-neck sequin dresses fit a little smaller, but the ones that look like this: http://bellemel.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/HerveLegerSequinDress.jpg fit larger than average.


----------



## soleilbrun

Hi, 

Does anyone know the name of this dress?  TIA


----------



## bobolo

vhdos said:


> ^I read that too.  Sounds about right.  Lots of men that I know prefer sexy, but not overly so.  I think that even though we obviously love HL (because they can make us look and feel great), there's no denying the fact that HL is sort of in-your-face sexy.


----------



## bebefuzz

bobolo said:


> Did anyone read instyle (sept I think) it basically stated 52percent of men donot prefer body con dresses they prefer more fitted but not too tight.
> Any thoughts on that?



These articles change so frequently. I just read another article that stated that some of the top clothing items loved by men are: high heels, t-shirt and jeans, white tank with no bra (go figure), yoga pants, and body con dresses. 

When I associate with too tight is too small jeans creating muffin tops, or any clothing that is really 1-2 sizes too small for the wearer.


----------



## meristem

Hi all!

Just received my first  dress from the outnet! It fits perfectly waist-down (if even a teeny bit loose at the very bottom, though it doesn't flare out a lot or anything), but it is a bit tight on top.

Do any of you know if this particular style runs small on top, or if it's typical HL sizing (thinking current season dresses)? Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> These articles change so frequently. I just read another article that stated that some of the top clothing items loved by men are: high heels, t-shirt and jeans, white tank with no bra (go figure), yoga pants, and body con dresses.
> 
> When I associate with too tight is too small jeans creating muffin tops, or any clothing that is really 1-2 sizes too small for the wearer.



So the same article that said that men love women in a white tank with no bra, also said that they love women in body con dresses???  First of all, yuck.  Who even wears a white tank with no bra (in public, I mean)?  And secondly, I wouldn't even put a white tank/no bra and body con dresses in the same category of "sexy."  One is sleazy (white tank/no bra in public) and one is sexy (body-con dresses), IMO.
But, yeah, I get that what one article might print as sexy, could be completely different from another


----------



## vhdos

meristem said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just received my first  dress from the outnet! It fits perfectly waist-down (if even a teeny bit loose at the very bottom, though it doesn't flare out a lot or anything), but it is a bit tight on top.
> 
> Do any of you know if this particular style runs small on top, or if it's typical HL sizing (thinking current season dresses)? Thanks!



I have not tried that particular style on.  I love the colors though


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> So the same article that said that men love women in a white tank with no bra, also said that they love women in body con dresses???  First of all, yuck.  Who even wears a white tank with no bra (in public, I mean)?  And secondly, I wouldn't even put a white tank/no bra and body con dresses in the same category of "sexy."  One is sleazy (white tank/no bra in public) and one is sexy (body-con dresses), IMO.
> But, yeah, I get that what one article might print as sexy, could be completely different from another



yea. I agree with the white tank thing. I just assumed that this was a "in private, at home" wardrobe piece.


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> yea. I agree with the white tank thing. *I just assumed that this was a "in private, at home" wardrobe piece*.



yeah, I would hope so...


----------



## kimmo416

Hi ladies! I just bought my first Herve Leger dress from the Dallas boutique at Fashion's Night Out on Thursday (I couldn't say no thanks to the 60% off sale tag and all the free champagne!). It's so beautiful and I am so in love, but now I'm freaking out a little. I wore it the other day and got 4 or 5 drops of water on the skirt from the condensation dripping off my water glass. When it dried, it left spots where the drops were that look lighter than the fabric color (the dress is hot pink). I called the store and asked if this was normal and if dry cleaning would get it out. The girl I spoke to wasn't familiar with that happening but promised me dry cleaning would take care of it. Have any of you ever had issues with water spots and did dry cleaning it get rid of them? Thanks!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

kimmo416 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies! I just bought my first Herve Leger dress from the Dallas boutique at Fashion's Night Out on Thursday (I couldn't say no thanks to the 60% off sale tag and all the free champagne!). It's so beautiful and I am so in love, but now I'm freaking out a little. I wore it the other day and got 4 or 5 drops of water on the skirt from the condensation dripping off my water glass. When it dried, it left spots where the drops were that look lighter than the fabric color (the dress is hot pink). I called the store and asked if this was normal and if dry cleaning would get it out. The girl I spoke to wasn't familiar with that happening but promised me dry cleaning would take care of it. Have any of you ever had issues with water spots and did dry cleaning it get rid of them? Thanks!!!



I've never had water drops on my HL but if it's just water I'm sure it'll come out. Soy sauce, on the other hand, does NOT :0(


----------



## liljake

kimmo416 said:


> Hi ladies! I just bought my first Herve Leger dress from the Dallas boutique at Fashion's Night Out on Thursday (I couldn't say no thanks to the 60% off sale tag and all the free champagne!). It's so beautiful and I am so in love, but now I'm freaking out a little. I wore it the other day and got 4 or 5 drops of water on the skirt from the condensation dripping off my water glass. When it dried, it left spots where the drops were that look lighter than the fabric color (the dress is hot pink). I called the store and asked if this was normal and if dry cleaning would get it out. The girl I spoke to wasn't familiar with that happening but promised me dry cleaning would take care of it. Have any of you ever had issues with water spots and did dry cleaning it get rid of them? Thanks!!!



This has happened to one of my HLs.  Most of my HLs are fine with water (no spots), but one of my HLs is really weird and if I get even one spot of water on it, the spot gets lighter when it dries.  So I know this is a weird suggestion, but what I did was just hand wash the dress in cold water (make sure the dress doesn't say "dry clean only" -- if it says "dry clean only" you CANNOT wash it by hand) and lay it on a towel to dry.  I did this with my dress (I was freaking out too, my thought was something along the lines like -- "maybe if I make the whole thing wet, it will look like I did it on purpose"), and it dried fine, no spots visible.  I caution against dry cleaning, because I do have one dress that had water spilled on it and then the dry cleaning just sealed in the stain.  So...that's what I did, but take this as a suggestion only


----------



## bobolo

bebefuzz said:


> These articles change so frequently. I just read another article that stated that some of the top clothing items loved by men are: high heels, t-shirt and jeans, white tank with no bra (go figure), yoga pants, and body con dresses.
> 
> When I associate with too tight is too small jeans creating muffin tops, or any clothing that is really 1-2 sizes too small for the wearer.



White Tank no bra .. only at home lol 
t shirts what type beer concert


----------



## bobolo

meristem said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just received my first  dress from the outnet! It fits perfectly waist-down (if even a teeny bit loose at the very bottom, though it doesn't flare out a lot or anything), but it is a bit tight on top.
> 
> Do any of you know if this particular style runs small on top, or if it's typical HL sizing (thinking current season dresses)? Thanks!



Have you tried it with a padded bra or nubra 
that may help .
post a photo


----------



## kimmo416

liljake said:


> This has happened to one of my HLs.  Most of my HLs are fine with water (no spots), but one of my HLs is really weird and if I get even one spot of water on it, the spot gets lighter when it dries.  So I know this is a weird suggestion, but what I did was just hand wash the dress in cold water (make sure the dress doesn't say "dry clean only" -- if it says "dry clean only" you CANNOT wash it by hand) and lay it on a towel to dry.  I did this with my dress (I was freaking out too, my thought was something along the lines like -- "maybe if I make the whole thing wet, it will look like I did it on purpose"), and it dried fine, no spots visible.  I caution against dry cleaning, because I do have one dress that had water spilled on it and then the dry cleaning just sealed in the stain.  So...that's what I did, but take this as a suggestion only



Thanks for the advice. Mine just says "dry clean" so I will try to hand wash in cold water first. Once I get the spots out I'll post a picture, I need to show this baby off!


----------



## soleilbrun

myism said:


> looks so so stunning on you!


 
Thank you myism.

Well ladies in the end I sent the dress back. I loved the style and the fit was great, could get use to the cleavage but what I really want is a white dress. I will hold out for an alabaster dress. Feel free to send me any leads you may have on this color.


----------



## smokinhot

Doctorpurple said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.  I'm new here.  I have always wanted to have a herve leger dress but would not want to buy one at full price.  I found one that I like in the outlet (steeply discount-65% off). So I bought it in small and x-small.  I'm debating whether I should keep the small or the x-small.  They both fit pretty good (x-small is tighter of course) I can zip them up both myself.  I have attached a photo of me in the x-small.  My camera is currently dead and I'm charging it. Once, it powers back on I will post a photo of me in the small one as well.
> 
> My body stats:
> Height: 5'3.5''
> Bust: 35 (i fit in a 34C)
> Waist: 25.5-26
> Hips: 36
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t508/Doctorpurple/7401058a.jpg



How does the smaller size feel? Do u feel hugged too tight? Im a usual uk6 n xxs inHL. If I do not planning to eat/drink much I'll be fine with the xxs n the general xs usually runs big for me. So just depend how much u want to sacrifice for the dress gd luck n update us! X


----------



## liljake

A few HLs on sale at Modnique.com -- http://www.modnique.com/saleevent/Cartier-Chanel-Herve-Leger-YSL-and-more/8144/seeac/gseeac

Including this strapless 2008 for $599 (XXS): http://www.modnique.com/product/Car...ss/01430432/color/BLUENIGHT/size/seeac/gseeac
and this colorblock dress for $399 (S): http://www.modnique.com/product/Car.../01422309/color/BLACK-WHITE/size/seeac/gseeac


----------



## smurfet

^Is that website legit?  Why do they have a 32cm Birkin?  http://www.modnique.com/product/Her...ndition/01430834/color/blue/size/seeac/gseeac

ETA:  Now that I looked at it again, it looks like a HAC.  But the stated retail is inaccurate.


----------



## gymangel812

smurfet said:


> ^Is that website legit?  Why do they have a 32cm Birkin?  http://www.modnique.com/product/Her...ndition/01430834/color/blue/size/seeac/gseeac
> 
> ETA:  Now that I looked at it again, it looks like a HAC.  But the stated retail is inaccurate.


wow that's crazy, the retail stated is 2x normal retail. how shady


----------



## liljake

smurfet said:


> ^Is that website legit?  Why do they have a 32cm Birkin?  http://www.modnique.com/product/Her...ndition/01430834/color/blue/size/seeac/gseeac
> 
> ETA:  Now that I looked at it again, it looks like a HAC.  But the stated retail is inaccurate.



As far as I know, they are a sale site like Rue La La or Beyond the Rack.  However, I'd be wary of buying any of the pre-owned designer items on any of these sites, just like I'd be wary of buying any pre-owned items without getting them independently checked out.


----------



## Neposedi

Doctorpurple said:


> What do you guys think?
> http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t508/Doctorpurple/7401058a.jpg



If it's not too late to respond, that looks so sexy on you!!! It all depends on how comfortable you are really.
Just wondering, do you naturally have a flat stomach or is it the dress... or both?
Thanks so much for your measurements btw, it's helping me decide on my size


----------



## Myrkur

vhdos said:


> My collection:
> View attachment 1616817



You have such a nice collection!


----------



## Pgh_Shopaholic

Not sure how many are in NYC, but there are some good deals at the Rent the Runway Sale- 

http://ny.racked.com/archives/2012/10/01/_stylefontsize_9px_textalign_centerclick_7.php


I saw at least 4 different styles in a Medium and most were under $400. I didn't find any I loved, plus I have an HL in my closet I haven't worn yet. Hopefully some of you can take advantage of this!


----------



## IBleedOrange

Help!! What color/type of shoes can I wear with this:






I bought it to tailgate in, but I want to actually wear it out (with heels) and I'm at a loss for what type of heels to pair it with.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

IBleedOrange said:
			
		

> Help!! What color/type of shoes can I wear with this:
> 
> I bought it to tailgate in, but I want to actually wear it out (with heels) and I'm at a loss for what type of heels to pair it with.



Fabulous dress! When in doubt I always wear nude heels. I tend to choose either peep toe or pumps with my HL dresses over strappy sandals, just to tone down the sex factor a little ;0)


----------



## marina230

IBleedOrange said:


> Help!! What color/type of shoes can I wear with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it to tailgate in, but I want to actually wear it out (with heels) and I'm at a loss for what type of heels to pair it with.



Another vote for nude color.


----------



## Myrkur

Nude or black


----------



## vhdos

Definitely not black shoes.
Nude would be my first choice and my second choice would be a metallic (like gold).


----------



## IBleedOrange

Thanks ladies!! I'll stick with nude heels. I didn't want to try and match one of the colors and have it be off. I appreciate the help!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

IBleedOrange said:


> Thanks ladies!! I'll stick with nude heels. I didn't want to try and match one of the colors and have it be off. I appreciate the help!



Post action shots when you're done


----------



## kitty89

Some new HL landed on the UK Outnet site on Thursday, so naturally I pounced on it like a good kitty . I bought a plain beige skirt, which might potentially be a good basic/staple purchase for me, as so much of my current wardrobe would go with it; not fully convinced as to whether the style will be flattering, but we'll see.

I also bought a pale pink dress, but have quite a few doubts - I am not sure whether I like the way the neckline/sleeves work, or the pitch of the V in front and back. Most importantly, I'm not sure where on earth I'd wear a pale pink HL!

I'd love to know what you ladies think about these items in general - I haven't received them yet, but I want to make sure I think about the practicality of the pink dress in particular BEFORE I try it on and get sucked in if it turns out to be just so prettyyy... 

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275542
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275516

I hope these links work - last time they didn't, but when I try to attach images, they turn out HUGE. If anyone can help me fix this, please let me know!


----------



## scarletambience

^^ the links don't work


----------



## kitty89

scarletambience said:


> ^^ the links don't work



 meh, sorry, I don't know why the outnet does this. They work fine on all my devices, must be a US/UK thing, I suppose. I've tried resizing them and attaching them now - hopefully they won't take up everyone's entire screen, really sorry if they do...


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

kitty89 said:
			
		

> meh, sorry, I don't know why the outnet does this. They work fine on all my devices, must be a US/UK thing, I suppose. I've tried resizing them and attaching them now - hopefully they won't take up everyone's entire screen, really sorry if they do...



The pink one is really pretty, you'll have tons of opportunists to wear it, it's not too loud or too dressy. I love HL cap sleeves, they're very flattering, and V-neck is my 1st choice of necklines in HL. In fact, I was going to buy this dress but I was leaving on vacation and didn't want to miss the cutoff for return in case of fit issues. I say, if it fits, keep it!!


----------



## scarletambience

I'm surprised the one-shoulder ombre bandage dress hasn't been snapped up yet! Why???


----------



## Cullinan

kitty89 said:


> meh, sorry, I don't know why the outnet does this. They work fine on all my devices, must be a US/UK thing, I suppose. I've tried resizing them and attaching them now - hopefully they won't take up everyone's entire screen, really sorry if they do...



The pink one is gorgeous - I love Herve Legers clothes - he was at Chanel previously, but you need a great body to wear the as they're so sexy, and I'm not curvy enough


----------



## kitty89

scarletambience said:


> I'm surprised the one-shoulder ombre bandage dress hasn't been snapped up yet! Why???



Haha, it's sold out in my size since you wrote this  maybe you inspired someone! I thought about it, actually, but decided it looked a little too long for my tastes - and I have enough dark-coloured HL for now!


----------



## kitty89

IcookIeatIshop said:


> The pink one is really pretty, you'll have tons of opportunists to wear it, it's not too loud or too dressy. I love HL cap sleeves, they're very flattering, and V-neck is my 1st choice of necklines in HL. In fact, I was going to buy this dress but I was leaving on vacation and didn't want to miss the cutoff for return in case of fit issues. I say, if it fits, keep it!!



Yes, I love the cap sleeves too - they're so flattering. But that's kind of another reason why I thought this might be a slightly impractical purchase for me - I actually already have a coral cap-sleeved HL. I'm definitely excited to try it on, though...


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hello ladies

I just found this at Nordstrom Rack but I'm concerned,  the description on all tags do not match the dress style or color.  It says it's a Quinn in washed blue bit this is clearly not it.  Any ideas on the model name?


----------



## vhdos

^More pics would be helpful in identifying the dress.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

vhdos said:
			
		

> ^More pics would be helpful in identifying the dress.



I hope this helps!  I think I may have found the model name...


----------



## Nadin22

gottaluvmybags said:


> I hope this helps!  I think I may have found the model name...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906304



Hi, that's not the Oria dress. It's similar but the Oria has no V-neck...


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Nadin22 said:
			
		

> Hi, that's not the Oria dress. It's similar but the Oria has no V-neck...



How about this one?


----------



## Nadin22

gottaluvmybags said:


> How about this one?
> 
> View attachment 1906350



No, this is a longer version of the Oria dress. These dresses don't have vertical "bandages" in the front, only at the sides. And the bandages are almost equal. I was checking google but couldn't find it


----------



## bebefuzz

gottaluvmybags said:


> I hope this helps!  I think I may have found the model name...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906304



The quality seems... off. Also, where is the zipper?


----------



## rnsmelody

Sorry *gottaluvmybags* HL never made a dress like that. It looks like someone did a bait and switch with a counterfeit. Your best bet is to take the dress back for a refund. I'm really sorry that has happened. 





gottaluvmybags said:


> I hope this helps!  I think I may have found the model name...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1906304


----------



## gottaluvmybags

bebefuzz said:
			
		

> The quality seems... off. Also, where is the zipper?



OMG!!! I didn't even notice that!  It's going back- quick!!


----------



## scarletambience

Ladies, I need a little help. I just got a V neck zip front dress in XXS from Outnet which works everywhere but the V neck! The band on the neck is loose.  What should I do? I don't seem to have problems with other dresses but this is my first zip front dress and I wanted it for ages! Does this happen with this style in particular? Is it dependent on 'size' kwim? TIA!


----------



## vhdos

^It would help if you could post a pic of the top of the dress.


----------



## bebefuzz

gottaluvmybags said:


> OMG!!! I didn't even notice that!  It's going back- quick!!



There were alarming signs of fake in each photo that you presented. poor quality, threading, fabric, aside from the very strange proportions and style. I didn't want to go right out and say it with the limited pics...

That really sucks that there are people with the guts to pull stunts like this! horrible!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

bebefuzz said:
			
		

> There were alarming signs of fake in each photo that you presented. poor quality, threading, fabric, aside from the very strange proportions and style. I didn't want to go right out and say it with the limited pics...
> 
> That really sucks that there are people with the guts to pull stunts like this! horrible!



I think I was on a OMG look what I found high!  I went back and returned today and they tracked down the real thing in the right size for me . I should be getting it soon, cross your fingers for me!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

gottaluvmybags said:


> I think I was on a OMG look what I found high!  I went back and returned today and they tracked down the real thing in the right size for me . I should be getting it soon, cross your fingers for me!!!



Fantastic!! The difference between the fake and the authentic should be night and day! Good luck!


----------



## scarletambience

vhdos said:


> ^It would help if you could post a pic of the top of the dress.



Very odd. Every time I attach the pic it's inverted.


----------



## Doctorpurple

Neposedi said:


> If it's not too late to respond, that looks so sexy on you!!! It all depends on how comfortable you are really.
> Just wondering, do you naturally have a flat stomach or is it the dress... or both?
> Thanks so much for your measurements btw, it's helping me decide on my size



I'm so sorry if this is very late of a response. I don't visit Purseforum often but thank you very much for your comment. As with the stomach part. I would say I have relatively flat stomach.  I don't have any obvious bulge but I don't have washboard abs or a six pack or even a four pack. I just have some 2 pack definition up top and some oblique definition but that's it.  The dress does suck you in but this specific dress not too much in my opinion.  I know other dresses do a lot more sucking in (especially the individually sewn kinds). 

By the way, I hope you found a dress for you.  If you need any sizing help, let me know.  Maybe I can give some advice now that I think I found my HL size


----------



## scarletambience

vhdos said:


> ^It would help if you could post a pic of the top of the dress.


 
What do you think?


----------



## scarletambience

^^ It's worse with a bra  
I wonder if this was stretched out by an Outnet customer


----------



## bebefuzz

scarletambience said:


> What do you think?



I have a dress that is very similar to this style in red, but it does not do this. It lays perfectly against the skin...


----------



## vhdos

scarletambience said:


> What do you think?



If it was me, I would try to do my own, minor alterations.  Is it possible to make a small fold in the dress up at the top of the back of the neck (bringing the material in just slightly) and then putting in a few stitches (that can be easily removed if need be)?  If you have long hair, it would cover it.  Just a thought.  I've done something similar with my HL halter neck straps that "gap" because they are too long for me.


----------



## bbcakes

Storage question: So glad to discover this thread for HL fans! I got my first HL dress recently and am not sure how to store it. It seems it would stretch if hung on a hanger like the rest of my dresses. Do you ladies store yours flat? Even so, I am worried of folding the dress to lay flat for fear of creases forming, or indentations forming in the material from the zipper, etc.


----------



## liljake

bbcakes said:


> Storage question: So glad to discover this thread for HL fans! I got my first HL dress recently and am not sure how to store it. It seems it would stretch if hung on a hanger like the rest of my dresses. Do you ladies store yours flat? Even so, I am worried of folding the dress to lay flat for fear of creases forming, or indentations forming in the material from the zipper, etc.



I store mine flat, in a box under the bed. If you don't fold them, you shouldn't have any issues with creasing (but if you do have to fold them, perhaps use tissue paper?)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

bbcakes said:
			
		

> Storage question: So glad to discover this thread for HL fans! I got my first HL dress recently and am not sure how to store it. It seems it would stretch if hung on a hanger like the rest of my dresses. Do you ladies store yours flat? Even so, I am worried of folding the dress to lay flat for fear of creases forming, or indentations forming in the material from the zipper, etc.



I store mine flat, folded twice, so they're in 1/3 lengths. They're stacked maybe 3-4 on top of each other. I wear some of them once every 2 yrs but never had a problem with creases, even the one dress covered in sequins. I do always dry clean them after each wear though


----------



## vhdos

I store mine flat in the HL garment bags under my bed.  I don't dry clean after each wear unless necessary.


----------



## scarletambience

vhdos said:


> If it was me, I would try to do my own, minor alterations. Is it possible to make a small fold in the dress up at the top of the back of the neck (bringing the material in just slightly) and then putting in a few stitches (that can be easily removed if need be)? If you have long hair, it would cover it. Just a thought. I've done something similar with my HL halter neck straps that "gap" because they are too long for me.


 
Excellent idea! Thank you!


----------



## bbcakes

liljake said:


> I store mine flat, in a box under the bed. If you don't fold them, you shouldn't have any issues with creasing (but if you do have to fold them, perhaps use tissue paper?)



Thanks liljake! And you have quite a collection...do you stack yours one on top of the other within each box?


----------



## bbcakes

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I store mine flat, folded twice, so they're in 1/3 lengths. They're stacked maybe 3-4 on top of each other. I wear some of them once every 2 yrs but never had a problem with creases, even the one dress covered in sequins. I do always dry clean them after each wear though



That sounds very do-able for me  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bbcakes

vhdos said:


> I store mine flat in the HL garment bags under my bed.  I don't dry clean after each wear unless necessary.



Hi vhdos! Hmmm, I got mine from NM online and mine didn't come with any sort of garment bag. It did come wrapped in an HL plastic bag and tissue paper. Being new to HL with no boutiques nearby, I had to do some trial and error online ordering from NM and nordstrom to find the right fit and noticed the ones that were not packed carefully (without tissue paper between the zipper and front of the dress) had permanent indentations from the zipper that showed through the dress on the other side when worn! Which is what led me to ask this question. Thanks!


----------



## liljake

bbcakes said:


> Thanks liljake! And you have quite a collection...do you stack yours one on top of the other within each box?



Yeah, I have one of those big under-bed storage boxes (you can get 'em at Target, etc), and the dresses are stacked on top of each other with tissue paper in between.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

rnsmelody said:
			
		

> Sorry gottaluvmybags HL never made a dress like that. It looks like someone did a bait and switch with a counterfeit. Your best bet is to take the dress back for a refund. I'm really sorry that has happened.



Well my friends, I am happy to report that I finally got my REAL "Quinn" and I can't believe I ever thought that horrible fake was the real deal.


----------



## Nadin22

gottaluvmybags said:


> Well my friends, I am happy to report that I finally got my REAL "Quinn" and I can't believe I ever thought that horrible fake was the real deal.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913511



Congrats! It looks very beautiful and sexy!


----------



## Doctorpurple

This will be my second herve leger dress on sale for $400 originally priced $1500+ so excited since its also brand new with tags and not pre-owned.  I feel like it's a really good deal.  Size is XS. Sorry if some photos are really blurry


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Doctorpurple said:
			
		

> This will be my second herve leger dress on sale for $400 originally priced $1500+ so excited since its also brand new with tags and not pre-owned.  I feel like it's a really good deal.  Size is XS. Sorry if some photos are really blurry



Congrats!  Where did you score such a great deal?


----------



## liljake

Doctorpurple said:


> This will be my second herve leger dress on sale for $400 originally priced $1500+ so excited since its also brand new with tags and not pre-owned.  I feel like it's a really good deal.  Size is XS. Sorry if some photos are really blurry



You look gorgeous!  I also have that dress (actually, also got it for around $400, haha), and I LOVE IT.


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Doctorpurple said:


> This will be my second herve leger dress on sale for $400 originally priced $1500+ so excited since its also brand new with tags and not pre-owned.  I feel like it's a really good deal.  Size is XS. Sorry if some photos are really blurry



You look amazing and very sexy! Congrats on the great buy!!


----------



## Doctorpurple

gottaluvmybags said:


> Congrats!  Where did you score such a great deal?



hi thanks!  I bought this in ebay. Good deals there just have to be careful due to high numbers of counterfeit.  I got this dress authenticated.


----------



## Doctorpurple

liljake said:


> You look gorgeous!  I also have that dress (actually, also got it for around $400, haha), and I LOVE IT.



Awesome! We can be dress twins! j/k.  I'm just curious where did you purchase the dress? I know it was on sale a couple of times for about $700+ but I never saw one for about $400


----------



## Doctorpurple

LeBleu Saphir said:


> You look amazing and very sexy! Congrats on the great buy!!



Thank you so much.


----------



## Bag-terfly

Doctorpurple said:
			
		

> This will be my second herve leger dress on sale for $400 originally priced $1500+ so excited since its also brand new with tags and not pre-owned.  I feel like it's a really good deal.  Size is XS. Sorry if some photos are really blurry



Congrats!!  Looks amazing on you!  I also have this dress.  Def a lovely intricate design!


----------



## liljake

Doctorpurple said:


> Awesome! We can be dress twins! j/k.  I'm just curious where did you purchase the dress? I know it was on sale a couple of times for about $700+ but I never saw one for about $400



I grabbed it about a year ago from Forward (www.forwardforward.com).  I had been sort of tracking it for awhile and it suddenly dropped to $400 so I snapped it up.  They have some decently priced HL's on there now.


----------



## BoriquaNina

After a few hours of searching I decided to just ask. So apologize in advance if it has been covered. I just got my first Herve after almost a year of lusting and trying on many styles.

I was wondering what undergarments you guys use (any brands other than spanx?)? Do any of you wear something with boning? I got the Sydney and it looks good but i want to smooth my tummy out as much as possible as im rather self conscious.

Thanks in advance ladies!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

BoriquaNina said:
			
		

> After a few hours of searching I decided to just ask. So apologize in advance if it has been covered. I just got my first Herve after almost a year of lusting and trying on many styles.
> 
> I was wondering what undergarments you guys use (any brands other than spanx?)? Do any of you wear something with boning? I got the Sydney and it looks good but i want to smooth my tummy out as much as possible as im rather self conscious.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies!!!



I'm on the same boat...


----------



## liljake

BoriquaNina said:


> After a few hours of searching I decided to just ask. So apologize in advance if it has been covered. I just got my first Herve after almost a year of lusting and trying on many styles.
> 
> I was wondering what undergarments you guys use (any brands other than spanx?)? Do any of you wear something with boning? I got the Sydney and it looks good but i want to smooth my tummy out as much as possible as im rather self conscious.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies!!!



I don't wear anything.  I've found that pretty much everything shows through, but a lot of the girls on here have found various Spanx styles that work for them.  I would imagine you'd need something smooth though -- boning will definitely show.


----------



## vhdos

Yes, I think boning would show through.  I sometimes wear Spanx shorts when I don't wear undies.  It just feels more comfortable.  It doesn't really have a whole lot of tummy support though, so maybe you need something high-waisted?


----------



## vhdos

Do HL strapless dresses work okay if you have a larger bust?  Does it depend on the style?  Do they squish you up top?  Any advice (or pics) appreciated


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> Do HL strapless dresses work okay if you have a larger bust?  Does it depend on the style?  Do they squish you up top?  Any advice (or pics) appreciated



Love strapless Herve Leger. Certain styles work better than others based on body types. For me, I love individually banded strapless and graphic geometric strapless ones that are a few inches above the knee the best.


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks Bebe.  Does anyone know anything about this one:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Herve...id%3D25638&eItemId=prod151640161&cmCat=search


----------



## vhdos

^Update: I purchased the magenta strapless that is pictured in the above link.   I have a feeling that it might be too long for me (on the NM site, the dress looks shorter than some other images I've seen where the dress appears to fall just above the knee). I can always return it if it doesn't work


----------



## sharonephone

BoriquaNina said:


> After a few hours of searching I decided to just ask. So apologize in advance if it has been covered. I just got my first Herve after almost a year of lusting and trying on many styles.
> 
> I was wondering what undergarments you guys use (any brands other than spanx?)? Do any of you wear something with boning? I got the Sydney and it looks good but i want to smooth my tummy out as much as possible as im rather self conscious.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies!!!


I'm pretty sure I have posted this before but someone PMed years ago with this information.

Walcoal Hope on a Hanger (shorts) does wonders. I have both Spanx and Hope on a Hanger and the Spanx always shows through but not the Walcoal. I got it at Nordstrom. I think NM carries as well. About $50 or so.


----------



## rnsmelody

vhdos said:


> ^Update: I purchased the magenta strapless that is pictured in the above link.   I have a feeling that it might be too long for me (on the NM site, the dress looks shorter than some other images I've seen where the dress appears to fall just above the knee). I can always return it if it doesn't work




That's the Simone dress that was released in Spring 2011. Here is a picture of the dress on Eva Longoria. 

This dress would work well for girls with a bust. It has a shelf bra with back clips for extra support. You walk into the dress and clip the back clips together and the front will stay up while you zip the rest of the dress up. It's like having an extra set of helping hands.


----------



## vhdos

rnsmelody said:


> That's the Simone dress that was released in Spring 2011. Here is a picture of the dress on Eva Longoria.
> 
> This dress would work well for girls with a bust. It has a shelf bra with back clips for extra support. You walk into the dress and clip the back clips together and the front will stay up while you zip the rest of the dress up. It's like having an extra set of helping hands.



Thank you for posting this  I'm assuming it's not individually banded, correct?


----------



## rnsmelody

vhdos said:


> Thank you for posting this  I'm assuming it's not individually banded, correct?



NP!  It's not. There is some individual banding that cross in the front and top.  The closest strapless dress that we have available with individual banding is the 'Lesley' dress

http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...525&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

 All the ombres, Kate, Ari, jacquard's (and etc..) are individually banded dresses. Hence the higher price point for them.


----------



## Cullinan

rnsmelody said:


> That's the Simone dress that was released in Spring 2011. Here is a picture of the dress on Eva Longoria.
> 
> This dress would work well for girls with a bust. It has a shelf bra with back clips for extra support. You walk into the dress and clip the back clips together and the front will stay up while you zip the rest of the dress up. It's like having an extra set of helping hands.




Wow-what a stunning dress!

If only I had a bust..


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> Thank you for posting this  I'm assuming it's not individually banded, correct?



There are a number of strapless that is individually banded. Currently, take a look at zhara. Also, I know that you love solid colors. I would recommend Christelle out of the current styles


----------



## rnsmelody

bebefuzz said:


> There are a number of strapless that is individually banded. Currently, take a look at zhara. Also, I know that you love solid colors. I would recommend Christelle out of the current styles



I couldn't agree even more, the Zhara is a great choice for a strapless dress. It's one of my favorites this season. Very figure hugging. 

I hate to say it but the Christelle isn't a individually bandage dress, it's a one panel with decorative bandage trim.


----------



## rnsmelody

I think you would look stunning in the classic signature strapless dress over the Simone. It has a very flattering sweetheart neckline. Have you tried on that style before? There is the longer version and the shorter version called the Denise. Which is shown below in tour new dusty petal color.


----------



## bebefuzz

rnsmelody said:


> I couldn't agree even more, the Zhara is a great choice for a strapless dress. It's one of my favorites this season. Very figure hugging.
> 
> I hate to say it but the Christelle isn't a individually bandage dress, it's a one panel with decorative bandage trim.



Yea. I know that the Christelle is not individually banded, but the overlay trim that are separate provides additional hold which is great. Unfortunately, as you are very well aware of  , most solid color strapless are faux banded.


----------



## vhdos

rnsmelody said:


> I think you would look stunning in the classic signature strapless dress over the Simone. It has a very flattering sweetheart neckline. Have you tried on that style before? There is the longer version and the shorter version called the Denise. Which is shown below in tour new dusty petal color.



That dress is so pretty!  I love the sweetheart neckline.  I'm actually a little concerned about the neckline on the magenta dress that I ordered - that straight across neckline is not always flattering.  How much does the Denise retail for?  I actually purchased the Simone on Outnet (at least I'm pretty sure it's the same dress - it had the same number of bands as the dress pictured on NM).  Here it is:
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275557
I may end up returning it, but for $400, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## rnsmelody

vhdos said:


> That dress is so pretty!  I love the sweetheart neckline.  I'm actually a little concerned about the neckline on the magenta dress that I ordered - that straight across neckline is not always flattering.  How much does the Denise retail for?  I actually purchased the Simone on Outnet (at least I'm pretty sure it's the same dress - it had the same number of bands as the dress pictured on NM).  Here it is:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275557
> I may end up returning it, but for $400, I couldn't pass it up.



The Denise is $950, she has individual bands around the bodice area from about highwaist area the dress moves down into a one panel bandage dress. I have a client that just purchased her first HL; the signature strapless dress and she has a very similar body type as you. The dress looked amazing on her, she was also debating about a straight cut strapless ombré a line dress, but she didn't want something that was a bit consertitve. If you want to hide the bustline then go with the Simone but if you want to show your bustline, then go with a sweetheart neckline. It's not as revealing as the Raquel neckline. 

Yup it's the same dress on outnet, it's a great deal   at least you can try it on and return it if you don't like it.


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks again.  It seems so odd that the dress currently sells on NM at $1150 and then $402 on Outnet  *Crossing fingers* that it fits, but if not, I may think about the Denise.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thank you! I will be sure to check it out since I need to go back to Nordstrom and exchange my dress for a smaller size. (It was a surprise gift from my DBF. Photos to come soon!)



sharonephone said:


> I'm pretty sure I have posted this before but someone PMed years ago with this information.
> 
> Walcoal Hope on a Hanger (shorts) does wonders. I have both Spanx and Hope on a Hanger and the Spanx always shows through but not the Walcoal. I got it at Nordstrom. I think NM carries as well. About $50 or so.


----------



## Neposedi

Doctorpurple said:


> I'm so sorry if this is very late of a response. I don't visit Purseforum often but thank you very much for your comment. As with the stomach part. I would say I have relatively flat stomach.  I don't have any obvious bulge but I don't have washboard abs or a six pack or even a four pack. I just have some 2 pack definition up top and some oblique definition but that's it.  The dress does suck you in but this specific dress not too much in my opinion.  I know other dresses do a lot more sucking in (especially the individually sewn kinds).
> 
> By the way, I hope you found a dress for you.  If you need any sizing help, let me know.  Maybe I can give some advice now that I think I found my HL size



Wow this is great... thanks for your stomach description. It sounds exactly like mine! Except I have this weird lower ab thing..
*sigh I'm still looking for the perfect one- didn't know about Herve Leger when Miranda Kerr wore that amazing red dress a few years back.


----------



## kitty89

I feel like I post so many Outnet purchases in this thread and it all just ends up going horribly wrong, haha . I've bought three dresses and a skirt in the past few months and have ended up returning every single one of them - none of them worked out the way I was hoping. Such a shame! But hopefully I'll have had more luck this time...

I've attached the images as my links to the UK site never seem to work!

Black a-line dress: worried it'll make me look like the wicked witch of the west, but am excited to try it. I haven't tried on an a-line HL dress before.

Black a-line skirt: pretty standard basic item at a decent price.

Violet dress: really like this. Looks striking and I love the cut. I did, however, have to size up, as they didn't have my size. It supposedly runs small to size, so I might be okay, but I'm not fully convinced.

Anyone else manage to score anything? There was a really great selection today...in particular a gold dress which I absolutely LOVED. Sadly, they didn't have my size.


----------



## dma0808

kitty89 said:


> I feel like I post so many Outnet purchases in this thread and it all just ends up going horribly wrong, haha . I've bought three dresses and a skirt in the past few months and have ended up returning every single one of them - none of them worked out the way I was hoping. Such a shame! But hopefully I'll have had more luck this time...
> 
> I've attached the images as my links to the UK site never seem to work!
> 
> Black a-line dress: worried it'll make me look like the wicked witch of the west, but am excited to try it. I haven't tried on an a-line HL dress before.
> 
> Black a-line skirt: pretty standard basic item at a decent price.
> 
> Violet dress: really like this. Looks striking and I love the cut. I did, however, have to size up, as they didn't have my size. It supposedly runs small to size, so I might be okay, but I'm not fully convinced.
> 
> Anyone else manage to score anything? There was a really great selection today...in particular a gold dress which I absolutely LOVED. Sadly, they didn't have my size.




LOVE THE PURPLE DRESS!!
What time did the UK sale start? the us site just keeps saying it arrives today but i have no clue as to when =(


----------



## rnsmelody

kitty89 said:


> I feel like I post so many Outnet purchases in this thread and it all just ends up going horribly wrong, haha . I've bought three dresses and a skirt in the past few months and have ended up returning every single one of them - none of them worked out the way I was hoping. Such a shame! But hopefully I'll have had more luck this time...
> 
> I've attached the images as my links to the UK site never seem to work!
> 
> Black a-line dress: worried it'll make me look like the wicked witch of the west, but am excited to try it. I haven't tried on an a-line HL dress before.
> 
> Black a-line skirt: pretty standard basic item at a decent price.
> 
> Violet dress: really like this. Looks striking and I love the cut. I did, however, have to size up, as they didn't have my size. It supposedly runs small to size, so I might be okay, but I'm not fully convinced.
> 
> Anyone else manage to score anything? There was a really great selection today...in particular a gold dress which I absolutely LOVED. Sadly, they didn't have my size.



Great finds on the Uk site! I have the Magenta dress & it's one of my favorites. The dress does run TTS, I hope she isn't too big for you


----------



## kitty89

dma0808 said:


> LOVE THE PURPLE DRESS!!
> What time did the UK sale start? the us site just keeps saying it arrives today but i have no clue as to when =(



They say it starts at 10am, but it usually starts to land at around 9.45am....as evidenced by the fact that they'd emailed me my order confirmation by 9.50am!! I always make a note to check the site at 9.45am on days when they have an HL sale...it's the only real way to get the good stuff. They'd already sold out of a dress I'd otherwise have ordered by the time I logged in.



rnsmelody said:


> Great finds on the Uk site! I have the Magenta dress & it's one of my favorites. The dress does run TTS, I hope she isn't too big for you



Noooo, disappointed that it's TTS!! I'm literally going to go and eat a cupcake now!  fingers crossed. The Outnet really do sometimes make up a lot of nonsense with their HL sizing. I recently bought a dress which supposedly ran "small to size, take the next size up"; I ignored this completely, got my usual size....and it was too BIG .


----------



## dma0808

kitty89 said:


> They say it starts at 10am, but it usually starts to land at around 9.45am....as evidenced by the fact that they'd emailed me my order confirmation by 9.50am!! I always make a note to check the site at 9.45am on days when they have an HL sale...it's the only real way to get the good stuff. They'd already sold out of a dress I'd otherwise have ordered by the time I logged in.
> 
> 
> 
> Noooo, disappointed that it's TTS!! I'm literally going to go and eat a cupcake now!  fingers crossed. The Outnet really do sometimes make up a lot of nonsense with their HL sizing. I recently bought a dress which supposedly ran "small to size, take the next size up"; I ignored this completely, got my usual size....and it was too BIG .



thank you kitty! as soon as i read this the dresses appeared on the US site but the dress i wanted did even show up in my size (just medium and large)   and i agree with the sizing everything is big according to them lately?! odd


----------



## kitty89

dma0808 said:


> thank you kitty! as soon as i read this the dresses appeared on the US site but the dress i wanted did even show up in my size (just medium and large)   and i agree with the sizing everything is big according to them lately?! odd



At one point they had the same silk Zac Posen dress on their site in two colours - black and cream. The black was apparently small to size, but the cream was apparently LARGE to size. I bought both, and both turned out to be true to size. Ever since, I've pretty much ignored their sizing and rely on my own knowledge of the brands!  

However, in this case, I just couldn't resist the fuchsia/magenta/violet/whatever-they-want-to-call-it dress. I'm hoping for the best, but prepared for disappointment.


----------



## liljake

It is taking all of my willpower to not buy anything on the Outnet sale today...what did you ladies get?  I love this one: http://www.theoutnet.com//product/275585


----------



## dma0808

dma0808 said:


> thank you kitty! as soon as i read this the dresses appeared on the US site but the dress i wanted did even show up in my size (just medium and large)   and i agree with the sizing everything is big according to them lately?! odd





kitty89 said:


> At one point they had the same silk Zac Posen dress on their site in two colours - black and cream. The black was apparently small to size, but the cream was apparently LARGE to size. I bought both, and both turned out to be true to size. Ever since, I've pretty much ignored their sizing and rely on my own knowledge of the brands!
> 
> However, in this case, I just couldn't resist the fuchsia/magenta/violet/whatever-they-want-to-call-it dress. I'm hoping for the best, but prepared for disappointment.



I hope it works out for you i wanted that dress so bad in xs it didnt even appear on the site only thing that popped up on the US was medium and large ...keep us posted


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

kitty89 said:


> At one point they had the same silk Zac Posen dress on their site in two colours - black and cream. The black was apparently small to size, but the cream was apparently LARGE to size. I bought both, and both turned out to be true to size. Ever since, I've pretty much ignored their sizing and rely on my own knowledge of the brands!
> 
> However, in this case, I just couldn't resist the fuchsia/magenta/violet/whatever-they-want-to-call-it dress. I'm hoping for the best, but prepared for disappointment.



It is indeed a very gorgeous dress! I was 15 mins too late, my size was sold out 

Good luck to you, would be such a pity if you had to return it.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

kitty89 said:
			
		

> They say it starts at 10am, but it usually starts to land at around 9.45am....as evidenced by the fact that they'd emailed me my order confirmation by 9.50am!! I always make a note to check the site at 9.45am on days when they have an HL sale...it's the only real way to get the good stuff. They'd already sold out of a dress I'd otherwise have ordered by the time I logged in.
> 
> Noooo, disappointed that it's TTS!! I'm literally going to go and eat a cupcake now!  fingers crossed. The Outnet really do sometimes make up a lot of nonsense with their HL sizing. I recently bought a dress which supposedly ran "small to size, take the next size up"; I ignored this completely, got my usual size....and it was too BIG .



I stopped buying HL dresses on Outnet unless it says TTS cos when they say it runs small, the measurements are really strange when I compare it with the ones I already own. For ex, I'm XS and the measurements of my dresses are bust 68-70, waist 56cm. When I looked at the supposedly "runs small" dresses on Outnet it seems that I need the bust of the XS and the waist of the S. I even chatted online with a style consultant online but it wasnt much help. they don't refund shipping and import tax where I live so it's not worth it for me to try :0( 

That said, I am always always an XS when I try on dresses at the boutique so I have a feeling that some of the dresses that end up on Outnet are here because they're rejects due to odd size, so they could vary from dress to dress even the same style.


----------



## rnsmelody

IcookIeatIshop said:


> I stopped buying HL dresses on Outnet unless it says TTS cos when they say it runs small, the measurements are really strange when I compare it with the ones I already own. For ex, I'm XS and the measurements of my dresses are bust 68-70, waist 56cm. When I looked at the supposedly "runs small" dresses on Outnet it seems that I need the bust of the XS and the waist of the S. I even chatted online with a style consultant online but it wasnt much help. they don't refund shipping and import tax where I live so it's not worth it for me to try :0(
> 
> That said, I am always always an XS when I try on dresses at the boutique so I have a feeling that some of the dresses that end up on Outnet are here because they're rejects due to odd size, so they could vary from dress to dress even the same style.



When the sale is over at our HL boutiques, they are shipped back to corporate. Most of the time it does go to Outnet and all the other clothing clearance retailers. You are actually better off getting the dresses from the boutiques during the sale because it's the same price you see on Outnet and the quality will be better. Instead of waiting for past season items on the Outnet. Right now you are seeing 1 resort 2012 dress, PreFall & Fall 2011 and past past season items on there.  Why wait when you can have it now


----------



## dma0808

When do the HL boutiques typically have their sales?


----------



## Pinkydlhm

I have the magenta dress. Yes it does run tts. It was one of my first HL dress & back then I wasn't sure of my HL size, so I opted for size s. Now after several HL dresses, I know I'm actually a xs. But though the magenta dress is one size too big for me, I'm keeping it nonetheless!


----------



## bbcakes

Hello ladies! I have recently discovered HL and am having a lot of fun exploring the designs. I've noticed that a lot of the ladies on here score beautiful HL dresses at reduced prices on sale, at least the reveals on here seem to be a lot of sale purchases rather than full price, and that has got me wondering...do most HL dresses eventually go on sale? With all the different sources for HL including department stores, boutique, online outlets, etc. it seems like there are many options for buying and your chances of waiting it out for your dress to go on sale would be good. Is this something you long-time fans have noticed? Or do you have to grab a dress you love before it sells out? On neimanmarcus.com and saks.com I've noticed the smaller sizes (XXS especially) seem to sell out first, but the larger sizes tend to stick around till the summer and winter designer sales.


----------



## gymangel812

bbcakes said:


> Hello ladies! I have recently discovered HL and am having a lot of fun exploring the designs. I've noticed that a lot of the ladies on here score beautiful HL dresses at reduced prices on sale, at least the reveals on here seem to be a lot of sale purchases rather than full price, and that has got me wondering...do most HL dresses eventually go on sale? With all the different sources for HL including department stores, boutique, online outlets, etc. it seems like there are many options for buying and your chances of waiting it out for your dress to go on sale would be good. Is this something you long-time fans have noticed? Or do you have to grab a dress you love before it sells out? On neimanmarcus.com and saks.com I've noticed the smaller sizes (XXS especially) seem to sell out first, but the larger sizes tend to stick around till the summer and winter designer sales.


Yes most dresses go on sale somewhere.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

bbcakes said:
			
		

> Hello ladies! I have recently discovered HL and am having a lot of fun exploring the designs. I've noticed that a lot of the ladies on here score beautiful HL dresses at reduced prices on sale, at least the reveals on here seem to be a lot of sale purchases rather than full price, and that has got me wondering...do most HL dresses eventually go on sale? With all the different sources for HL including department stores, boutique, online outlets, etc. it seems like there are many options for buying and your chances of waiting it out for your dress to go on sale would be good. Is this something you long-time fans have noticed? Or do you have to grab a dress you love before it sells out? On neimanmarcus.com and saks.com I've noticed the smaller sizes (XXS especially) seem to sell out first, but the larger sizes tend to stick around till the summer and winter designer sales.



Not always. I've bought quite a few from my local boutique that I never saw online, let alone go on sale. But I always have them hold the dress for me and search online first before buying it at full price. And it has to be a dress that I really really must have ;0P


----------



## liljake

bbcakes said:


> Hello ladies! I have recently discovered HL and am having a lot of fun exploring the designs. I've noticed that a lot of the ladies on here score beautiful HL dresses at reduced prices on sale, at least the reveals on here seem to be a lot of sale purchases rather than full price, and that has got me wondering...do most HL dresses eventually go on sale? With all the different sources for HL including department stores, boutique, online outlets, etc. it seems like there are many options for buying and your chances of waiting it out for your dress to go on sale would be good. Is this something you long-time fans have noticed? Or do you have to grab a dress you love before it sells out? On neimanmarcus.com and saks.com I've noticed the smaller sizes (XXS especially) seem to sell out first, but the larger sizes tend to stick around till the summer and winter designer sales.



A lot of the dresses do go on sale eventually, though there are certainly some styles in some colors that get sold out of boutiques before they get there.  But you'd be surprised at what you'll find on sale -- I nabbed a deep ocean blue Ari dress on sale, and that's a very flattering, super popular style in a gorgeous color.  Anyway I have around 20 dresses, and I've never purchased any of them at full price -- most are from the Outnet, around 6 or so are from boutiques (40 - 70% off -- the boutique sales are often better than the Outnet prices), and the rest are from other online stores.

I would say only buy a dress at full retail if you absolutely have to have it for some event (and you can't wait for it to go on sale), or if you love it and it's a unique style and/or unique color.  In my experience, most of the classic styles can eventually be found at a discount.


----------



## bbcakes

thank u for the detailed response!

I currently like the Makayla style but just wondering if it will eventually go on sale. The cap sleeves r adorable and the X design across the front is very flattering. It's currently available at diff dept stores in diff colors, just trying to figure out if it may eventually go on sale. Unfortunately I am not near any high end retail so have to rely on online or phone orders.



liljake said:


> A lot of the dresses do go on sale eventually, though there are certainly some styles in some colors that get sold out of boutiques before they get there.  But you'd be surprised at what you'll find on sale -- I nabbed a deep ocean blue Ari dress on sale, and that's a very flattering, super popular style in a gorgeous color.  Anyway I have around 20 dresses, and I've never purchased any of them at full price -- most are from the Outnet, around 6 or so are from boutiques (40 - 70% off -- the boutique sales are often better than the Outnet prices), and the rest are from other online stores.
> 
> I would say only buy a dress at full retail if you absolutely have to have it for some event (and you can't wait for it to go on sale), or if you love it and it's a unique style and/or unique color.  In my experience, most of the classic styles can eventually be found at a discount.


----------



## bbcakes

Good to know. I guess if it is something I must have, I should grab it before it's gone. Will take the tip of looking around first tho. What online retailers do u tend to include in your search?



IcookIeatIshop said:


> Not always. I've bought quite a few from my local boutique that I never saw online, let alone go on sale. But I always have them hold the dress for me and search online first before buying it at full price. And it has to be a dress that I really really must have ;0P


----------



## Cullinan

rnsmelody said:


> I think you would look stunning in the classic signature strapless dress over the Simone. It has a very flattering sweetheart neckline. Have you tried on that style before? There is the longer version and the shorter version called the Denise. Which is shown below in tour new dusty petal color.




What a beautiful lilac pink colour!

Is that from the winter collections or a preview of next summer??


----------



## liljake

bbcakes said:


> thank u for the detailed response!
> 
> I currently like the Makayla style but just wondering if it will eventually go on sale. The cap sleeves r adorable and the X design across the front is very flattering. It's currently available at diff dept stores in diff colors, just trying to figure out if it may eventually go on sale. Unfortunately I am not near any high end retail so have to rely on online or phone orders.



Well, I can't tell you if it will definitely go on sale or not, but I do think that the a-line styles often end up on sale.  If I were you, I'd make friends with some sales associates (over the phone), and just ask them to let you know when/if they're running low on the style/color you want.  If it's a current style you may not see it on the Outnet for a couple of seasons.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

bbcakes said:
			
		

> Good to know. I guess if it is something I must have, I should grab it before it's gone. Will take the tip of looking around first tho. What online retailers do u tend to include in your search?



I search it in Shop Style, which covers US retailers. You can tag it for sales alert. I also search the style in google for sites not linked to Shop Style. Then there's Louisa via Roma, Far Fetch, Matches, Net A Porter. New styles won't go on sale immediately, but I noticed they also don't sell out as fast in my local boutique so it gives me some time to maul it over

Good luck with your dress hunt. In the beginning every dress was a must-have for me but now I've learned to be more selective and it's good for the wallet ;0)


----------



## kitty89

Hi ladies....disappointed to update that all three of my outnet purchases will be on their way back soon . I really loved the purple one, but there was no getting around it: it's just one size too big for me. I thought about altering it, but I feel like it would be a little silly - it's not really "alteration" that I need, it's a different sized dress! This is the third time that I've sized up because a dress supposedly ran "small to size", and I'm officially done with that. From now on, I buy ONLY my own size!!

I also discovered that I don't really think A-line HL is for me. The black dress was kinda fun, but I really don't see when I'd wear it, and I'd rather not spend £600 on "kinda fun". 

The skirt....I hated .

So, still waiting for my next purchase!


----------



## vhdos

My magenta strapless from Outnet arrived while I was away on a trip.  Here are a couple of quick pics.  The fit is good.  Slightly long, but then most of them are on me.  For a strapless, it's fairly comfortable.  There's enough room on top that it's not squishing my boobs, but that also means that it feels like I need to keep pulling it up just a bit (not that the top would slide down, but it feels more comfortable when pulled up high - like many strapless styles do).   To keep or not to keep?


----------



## IBleedOrange

vhdos said:


> My magenta strapless from Outnet arrived while I was away on a trip.  Here are a couple of quick pics.  The fit is good.  Slightly long, but then most of them are on me.  For a strapless, it's fairly comfortable.  There's enough room on top that it's not squishing my boobs, but that also means that it feels like I need to keep pulling it up just a bit (not that the top would slide down, but it feels more comfortable when pulled up high - like many strapless styles do).   To keep or not to keep?
> View attachment 1929041
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929042



You look incredible in the dress, but it's not one of my favorites on you. I think a sweetheart neckline would be more flattering. It's not that it looks bad in any way, shape, or form, I just am not a fan of the neckline.


----------



## TazMonkey

Not a fan - the dress doesn't seem to have much style and it outlines your pelvic area.


----------



## vhdos

^The outline of the pelvic area is just a shadow as a result of bad lighting & a quick pic with my cell phone  Also, I agree that it lacks a little style, but with the right shoes and accessories, it could be pretty.  I'm still undecided, but thanks for your opinions


----------



## kitty89

vhdos said:


> My magenta strapless from Outnet arrived while I was away on a trip.  Here are a couple of quick pics.  The fit is good.  Slightly long, but then most of them are on me.  For a strapless, it's fairly comfortable.  There's enough room on top that it's not squishing my boobs, but that also means that it feels like I need to keep pulling it up just a bit (not that the top would slide down, but it feels more comfortable when pulled up high - like many strapless styles do).   To keep or not to keep?
> View attachment 1929041
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929042



Really like the colour! I think it might even be the same colour as the one I am going to have to send back (posted about it above). 

I think I would be on the fence about whether to keep or not...I have tried on a strapless HL before that pretty much fit, but I had this compulsion to keep tugging it up at the top. It wouldn't ever have fallen down, but I just couldn't stop wanting to pull at it. It just "felt right" pulled up and I suppose I was a little bit paranoid about it for some reason. I sent it back in the end, even though it was gorgeous - I don't want to spend an evening running off to the bathroom to make adjustments or wrestling with my dress. It's not the most elegant manoeuvre!!  it would kind of take the fun out of an HL for me.

I would ask yourself whether you feel like you'd have to worry about it all the time, and base your decision on that. It does look really good on you! But then, plenty of other HLs out there would, too.


----------



## TazMonkey

vhdos said:


> ^The outline of the pelvic area is just a shadow as a result of bad lighting & a quick pic with my cell phone



I would guess that if it ever looked that way, it could look that way again in another time and place.  JMO


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks for your opinions, but a shadow on a cell phone picture is not really something that I am concerned about


----------



## qtcoco

vhdos said:


> ^Thanks for your opinions, but a shadow on a cell phone picture is not really something that I am concerned about


 
keep! 
actually like how the neckline fitted on your body, make it less out there than sweetheart i thought.

oh and some of my HL dresses also show those shadows too, think it's just coz of the angle and lighting on the fabric.


----------



## kendal

vhdos said:
			
		

> My magenta strapless from Outnet arrived while I was away on a trip.  Here are a couple of quick pics.  The fit is good.  Slightly long, but then most of them are on me.  For a strapless, it's fairly comfortable.  There's enough room on top that it's not squishing my boobs, but that also means that it feels like I need to keep pulling it up just a bit (not that the top would slide down, but it feels more comfortable when pulled up high - like many strapless styles do).   To keep or not to keep?



I think it's a keeper.  It looks chic to me.  Sometimes I feel like HLs are a little too flashy, but this seems really classic & elegant.


----------



## qtcoco

btw, i wore my strapless one to a friend's wedding recently, and i kept pulling it up all day, feeling insecure since we had to walk around outside for photo shoot and stuff, so by the end of photo shoot, i was fed up, and end up hand stitched the dress to my bra when we got back to hotel so i could have a more peaceful reception hahahha =p


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

kitty89 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies....disappointed to update that all three of my outnet purchases will be on their way back soon . I really loved the purple one, but there was no getting around it: it's just one size too big for me. I thought about altering it, but I feel like it would be a little silly - it's not really "alteration" that I need, it's a different sized dress! This is the third time that I've sized up because a dress supposedly ran "small to size", and I'm officially done with that. From now on, I buy ONLY my own size!!
> 
> I also discovered that I don't really think A-line HL is for me. The black dress was kinda fun, but I really don't see when I'd wear it, and I'd rather not spend £600 on "kinda fun".
> 
> The skirt....I hated .
> 
> So, still waiting for my next purchase!



I'm so sorry to hear that. I hate it when they don't fit. Just a word of caution though, I did have to send back some dresses that were supposedly small to size and I got my usual XS anyway instead of S. it's just safer to only order the ones that are TTS :0(


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

vhdos said:
			
		

> My magenta strapless from Outnet arrived while I was away on a trip.  Here are a couple of quick pics.  The fit is good.  Slightly long, but then most of them are on me.  For a strapless, it's fairly comfortable.  There's enough room on top that it's not squishing my boobs, but that also means that it feels like I need to keep pulling it up just a bit (not that the top would slide down, but it feels more comfortable when pulled up high - like many strapless styles do).   To keep or not to keep?



I like the dress on you! I was actually eyeing the same one :0P I think with the right necklace and shoes it could be a show stopper. 

I have a strapless one and it doesn't slide down. Wore it to a wedding once and with all the moving around, dancing and eating it stayed put. I do have problems with strapless dresses sliding down cos I'm very flat on top but not the HL one. I think as long as the top is snug on you it shouldn't be a problem


----------



## TazMonkey

vhdos said:


> ^Thanks for your opinions, but a shadow on a cell phone picture is not really something that I am concerned about



I think you're missing the point.  Lighting is a variable thing.  But then again, perhaps an outline of your pelvic region doesn't bother you like it would me.  As I also commented, I don't care for the lack of style in this dress.  I think you could do better all round.


----------



## KnoTheGirl

vhdos said:


> My magenta strapless from Outnet arrived while I was away on a trip.  Here are a couple of quick pics.  The fit is good.  Slightly long, but then most of them are on me.  For a strapless, it's fairly comfortable.  There's enough room on top that it's not squishing my boobs, but that also means that it feels like I need to keep pulling it up just a bit (not that the top would slide down, but it feels more comfortable when pulled up high - like many strapless styles do).   To keep or not to keep?
> View attachment 1929041
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929042



 I would have to agree with TazMonkey. The fit is way too tight for the pelvic area to the point it looks uncomfortable and awkward. Find something that doesn't fit so tight or have the dress altered.


----------



## rnsmelody

Cullinan said:


> What a beautiful lilac pink colour!
> 
> Is that from the winter collections or a preview of next summer??



Hi Cullinan, This dress is from the Pre-Fall collection  It's really beautiful IRL!


----------



## Cullinan

rnsmelody said:


> Hi Cullinan, This dress is from the Pre-Fall collection  It's really beautiful IRL!




It's like dusky lilac - I love it..

Enjoy wearing it - I wish I had one!!


----------



## vhdos

KnoTheGirl said:


> I would have to agree with TazMonkey. The fit is way too tight for the pelvic area to the point it looks uncomfortable and awkward. Find something that doesn't fit so tight or have the dress altered.




Anyways, the dress is actually one size larger than my normal size and has plenty of room (the fabric around the top portion of the dress actually bunches up a bit if I don't pull it down all the way).  I purchased a larger size to accommodate my bust (I didn't want the strapless style to squish me up top).  
Maybe next time, I should put more time and effort into taking pictures.  It seems like the bad images have generated some confusion, which is my fault.  Maybe I'll try to take a few more pics because I truly _do_ appreciate the opinions - especially when I am undecided about something.


----------



## vhdos

TazMonkey said:


> I think you're missing the point.  Lighting is a variable thing.  But then again, perhaps an outline of your pelvic region doesn't bother you like it would me.  As I also commented, I don't care for the lack of style in this dress.  I think you could do better all round.



No, not missing the point at all  I completely agree with you that lighting changes, but you're reading too much into a random shadow that would not occur in normal circumstances.  I can appreciate your opinions, but I don't agree that there is anything going on in my "pelvic" area
For what it's worth, I'm still undecided about the dress (partly because of the lack of style that you have also referred to).  I think that with the right accessories, the dress could look stunning.  However, I'm not sure that I really _need_ another HL right now.  I have a formal event coming up, but I have already purchased another dress for that (not HL).  I only purchased it because it was such a great deal - it was $400 and it currently retails on the Neiman Marcus web site for over $1000.


----------



## vhdos

I took a couple more - still not great, but better (I think)  Thanks again for any opinions.


----------



## kitty89

vhdos said:


> I took a couple more - still not great, but better (I think)  Thanks again for any opinions.
> View attachment 1929910
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929911



Okay, this really doesn't look too tight. The fit is just fine, not sure what other people are seeing here...


----------



## Pinkydlhm

vhdos said:
			
		

> I took a couple more - still not great, but better (I think)  Thanks again for any opinions.



I think it's a lovely colour and it fits you nicely. And the price is good. So I would say keep it


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> I took a couple more - still not great, but better (I think)  Thanks again for any opinions.
> View attachment 1929910
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929911



I think this is a lovely addition to your collection. I *believe* this is your first strapless? I say keep. Really highlights your beautiful shoulders. 

For those of you concerned with strapless slipping. Personally, I have 2 strapless: Monique and black and white Gisele. No tugging or worries from my experience.


----------



## TazMonkey

vhdos said:


> Hhhmmm  I have to say, that there seems to be some strange similarities between the two accounts "TazMonkey" & "KnoTheGirl"  - kinda' makes me wonder if they are one in the same.  Maybe just an odd coincidence



I have no idea who KnoTheGirl is; please don't imply that rules are being broken when it isn't true.

Also, qtcoco posted that she's had the same shadows.  Another coincidence?


----------



## vhdos

TazMonkey said:


> I have no idea who KnoTheGirl is; please don't imply that rules are being broken when it isn't true.
> 
> Also, qtcoco posted that she's had the same shadows.  Another coincidence?



No, my speculation wasn't about the content of the posts.   It was more about ID similarities (both using capitalization in the IDs, both became members in the same month, both have few posts).  A mod can easily check IDs if they find it necessary.  As I mentioned before, it's probably just a coincidence and I'm wrong, which is fine by me.  It wouldn't be the first time I was wrong
Anyways, back to topic -  I'm curious if you still have the same opinions of the dress now that I've posted anther set of images?


----------



## vhdos

bebefuzz said:


> I think this is a lovely addition to your collection. I *believe* this is your first strapless? I say keep. Really highlights your beautiful shoulders.
> 
> For those of you concerned with strapless slipping. Personally, I have 2 strapless: Monique and black and white Gisele. No tugging or worries from my experience.



Thank you, bebe.  I was hoping that you would chime in!
Yes, you are correct, it would be my first strapless.  I'm leaning towards keeping it.  After trying it on again, it really is a comfortable dress.  I think that it would be pretty versatile too.  I paired it with my leather jackets (black & beige) and it gave the dress a whole new look


----------



## sasha671

vhdos! I like the dress. It fits You perfect IMO. I like that its little longer actually. Strapless+ short= too much. I would keep


----------



## cherry21

Love the color of the dress on you. Stylistically the dress does nothing for me...I get that its just a simple strapless dress. I would say keep if you collect HL pieces and that's your go to style...otherwise there are better options imo.


----------



## vhdos

sasha671 said:


> vhdos! I like the dress. It fits You perfect IMO. I like that its little longer actually. Strapless+ short= too much. I would keep



Yes, I completely agree.  I always try to balance it out.  I'm more comfortable in slightly longer HLs.  My first impression was that the strapless was too long, but after trying it n a few times, the length is actually perfect.


----------



## vhdos

cherry21 said:


> Love the color of the dress on you. Stylistically the dress does nothing for me...I get that its just a simple strapless dress. I would say keep if you collect HL pieces and that's your go to style...otherwise there are better options imo.



Thank you for your opinions.  I agree that the dress is pretty basic/simple.


----------



## Chanel522

I don't usually post in these threads, but decided to start coming over here more.  

Anyway, *vhdos*, in the first pictures you posted of the dress, I also thought that it hugged your "pelvic" area (I think that's what we're calling it here ), in an odd way.  It almost looked like it was indented or cupped or something not flattering, but now that you've changed the way you're standing, it's not noticeable anymore.  

Bottom line is that the dress was only $400...you aren't out a couple thousand so even if you only get a handful of wears out of it, so what.  The color is very pretty on you and I think would be extremely versatile for different seasons/events.  I say keep it...fits you perfectly


----------



## vhdos

Chanel522 said:


> I don't usually post in these threads, but decided to start coming over here more.
> 
> Anyway, *vhdos*, in the first pictures you posted of the dress, I also thought that it hugged your "pelvic" area (I think that's what we're calling it here ), in an odd way.  It almost looked like it was indented or cupped or something not flattering, but now that you've changed the way you're standing, it's not noticeable anymore.
> 
> Bottom line is that the dress was only $400...you aren't out a couple thousand so even if you only get a handful of wears out of it, so what.  The color is very pretty on you and I think would be extremely versatile for different seasons/events.  I say keep it...fits you perfectly



Well said  I guess that was sort of the dilemma - do I keep it because the fit is good and it was a good deal or do I hold out for something better?  Thanks for your response.


----------



## vhdos

Do any of you HL ladies own HL leggings?  I see them pop up on Outnet every once in a while and I always wonder about them.  Do they have the same "holding" power as the dresses?  I would think that investing in a good quality pair of leggings would be worth it if the fit was as good as it is with the dresses.


----------



## TazMonkey

vhdos said:


> I'm curious if you still have the same opinions of the dress now that I've posted anther set of images?



Same dress, right?  Then same opinion.


----------



## vhdos

^Ok, thanks


----------



## Kayapo97

vhdos said:


> I took a couple more - still not great, but better (I think) Thanks again for any opinions.
> View attachment 1929910
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929911


 
I love the colour and the fit looks great in these pictures, so I would say keep; and if I may say you look fit! I hope your DH thinks so to.


----------



## Cullinan

vhdos said:


> I took a couple more - still not great, but better (I think)  Thanks again for any opinions.
> View attachment 1929910
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929911



Amazing berry colour and it fits you like a glove!!!

Definitely a keeper!!

Enjoy wearing it!!


----------



## rnsmelody

Cullinan said:


> It's like dusky lilac - I love it..
> 
> Enjoy wearing it - I wish I had one!!




Thanks!! I wish it is mine to wear, but their is so many dresses to choose from. It's like sweets loving girl like me, going to a candy store with every single flavor of her dream available!


----------



## rnsmelody

vhdos said:


> Do any of you HL ladies own HL leggings?  I see them pop up on Outnet every once in a while and I always wonder about them.  Do they have the same "holding" power as the dresses?  I would think that investing in a good quality pair of leggings would be worth it if the fit was as good as it is with the dresses.



They do have the same holding power like dresses. The fit is great and there is zippers around the ankles to give it the full leggings effect. The Paz leather leggings is amazzzzzing! The leather is so soft. The pair I currently see on outnet does not have the same fit as the one you see during this current season. With bandage placement and trim it does change the way how it will fit and hold. I hope that helps!


----------



## koala.

I love the dress on you *VHDOS* and especially in that colour which suits the plain style of the dress best IMO
Your shoulders look great and the length is perfect. You have a awesome body for HL. Also the shadowing of that area is just from the dimmer lighting so i could care less about that. 

Keep it !  You look great


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> I took a couple more - still not great, but better (I think)  Thanks again for any opinions.
> View attachment 1929910
> 
> 
> View attachment 1929911



I like this dress a lot on you!  I'm generally not a fan of strapless HLs, especially simpler ones (basically, I feel like there are usually better-looking strapless dresses out there), but this fits you really well and I love the color.  I think it's a very versatile piece, so unless you have something in your closet that's very similar I don't see a reason not to keep it 

Curious -- is this one of the strapless dresses with the built-in straps for holding you up?


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> I like this dress a lot on you!  I'm generally not a fan of strapless HLs, especially simpler ones (basically, I feel like there are usually better-looking strapless dresses out there), but this fits you really well and I love the color.  I think it's a very versatile piece, so unless you have something in your closet that's very similar I don't see a reason not to keep it
> 
> Curious -- is this one of the strapless dresses with the built-in straps for holding you up?



Yes, it has built-in straps that hook in back.  The straps _do_ seem to offer some extra support, which is nice


----------



## vhdos

rnsmelody said:


> They do have the same holding power like dresses. The fit is great and there is zippers around the ankles to give it the full leggings effect. The Paz leather leggings is amazzzzzing! The leather is so soft. The pair I currently see on outnet does not have the same fit as the one you see during this current season. With bandage placement and trim it does change the way how it will fit and hold. I hope that helps!



Thanks for the info


----------



## erehwon

vhdos said:


> Yes, it has built-in straps that hook in back. The straps _do_ seem to offer some extra support, which is nice


 
I think you should keep it! U look great!


----------



## Pinkydlhm

vhdos said:
			
		

> Yes, it has built-in straps that hook in back.  The straps do seem to offer some extra support, which is nice



I'm curious what it means by "built-in straps that hook in back". Can elaborate? Pardon my ignorance; Although I have several HL dresses, I haven't tried on any strapless as yet.


----------



## 336

Does anyone else find that the scoop neck dresses are a bit bigger?


----------



## Pinkydlhm

336 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find that the scoop neck dresses are a bit bigger?



Yes, it's at least one size bigger for me.


----------



## vhdos

Pinkydlhm said:


> I'm curious what it means by "built-in straps that hook in back". Can elaborate? Pardon my ignorance; Although I have several HL dresses, I haven't tried on any strapless as yet.



It's basically like an interior bra, except there is not coverage on the front.  There are straps on each side of the interior of the dress and you pull them together in the back.  They hook like a bra and add extra support.  This is done before zipping the dress up.  It sort of helps to "grip" the bust line underneath for a tighter fit (probably to avoid slippage of the strapless top).


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

336 said:
			
		

> Does anyone else find that the scoop neck dresses are a bit bigger?



Yes, for me they are, on top


----------



## ek9977

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Yes, for me they are, on top



That's how I found them too.... particularly since I'm sorta pear shaped!


----------



## 336

Oh good. I just exchanged my S for XS. My S I can wear and pull out about 4 inches from the back. The XS I need spanx for


----------



## Cullinan

336 said:


> Oh good. I just exchanged my S for XS. My S I can wear and pull out about 4 inches from the back. The XS I need spanx for




Just don't have too much pasta when you go out to dinner lol!!!


----------



## vhdos

Update:  I decided to keep the strapless.  Thanks for your help ladies


----------



## Cullinan

vhdos said:


> Update:  I decided to keep the strapless.  Thanks for your help ladies




It's a great dress!!

Just hope it doesn't fall down!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

vhdos said:


> Update: I decided to keep the strapless. Thanks for your help ladies


 
Good decision! It looked great on you, and such a bargain too


----------



## vhdos

Cullinan said:


> It's a great dress!!
> 
> Just hope it doesn't fall down!!!



With the interior "bra" straps, I don't think that there is any way that it could fall down.  When I said that I felt the need to tug at it, it was more because the overall fit was better when it was pulled up all the way (to avoid any sort of bunching of the material on the sides since the dress is not super-tight)


----------



## Annasobsession

Everyone looks so lovely... Getting some pics soon of mine HL.


----------



## glamourous1098

Can one of you lovely ladies authenticate an HL I posted in the Authenticate this Apparel thread?  I'm looking to buy my first HL and the last thing I want to do is end up with a fake.  Thanks!


----------



## vhdos

glamourous1098 said:


> Can one of you lovely ladies authenticate an HL I posted in the Authenticate this Apparel thread?  I'm looking to buy my first HL and the last thing I want to do is end up with a fake.  Thanks!



I don't consider myself an "expert" so take this for what it's worth.  The dress looks okay, but with only one blurry image of the tag, I would request more pictures from the seller.


----------



## kitty89

glamourous1098 said:


> Can one of you lovely ladies authenticate an HL I posted in the Authenticate this Apparel thread?  I'm looking to buy my first HL and the last thing I want to do is end up with a fake.  Thanks!



I'm definitely not an expert either, so you should absolutely get other opinions on this, but while I could be wrong, it looks a little off to me. I don't really understand why the back would "gape" at the top like that - it's an XS, and the mannequin is normal-looking, so I feel like the top should be more closely fitted. I also notice a little bit of either wear and tear or threading on the dress, which I have absolutely NEVER seen on an HL. Even my very oldest, most worn basic black dress is absolutely pristine after four years.

Given its pricetag, I would be cautious.


----------



## liljake

kitty89 said:


> I'm definitely not an expert either, so you should absolutely get other opinions on this, but while I could be wrong, it looks a little off to me. I don't really understand why the back would "gape" at the top like that - it's an XS, and the mannequin is normal-looking, so I feel like the top should be more closely fitted. I also notice a little bit of either wear and tear or threading on the dress, which I have absolutely NEVER seen on an HL. Even my very oldest, most worn basic black dress is absolutely pristine after four years.
> 
> Given its pricetag, I would be cautious.



I agree, the gaping at the top is strange.  I do think this dress looks off.  That said, I have seen HL stitching go awry (I even bought a dress with a small, easily-fixable hole), so I don't think that's necessarily a sign of a fake.


----------



## kitty89

liljake said:


> I agree, the gaping at the top is strange.  I do think this dress looks off.  That said, I have seen HL stitching go awry (I even bought a dress with a small, easily-fixable hole), so I don't think that's necessarily a sign of a fake.



A HOLE in your HL?!!? The horror!! 

I have heard mythical tales of genuine HLs "disintegrating", actually - like, bandages literally coming apart while the dress was being worn! That does sound a bit dubious to me, given my experience (every single one of my HL items gives me the impression that they are seriously durable and built to last) but I have no reason to doubt the source (friend of a friend) so I suppose some are less resistant than others.


----------



## vhdos

The gap at the top of that dress is not odd at all considering that is an off-the-shoulder dress.  I believe that is the 08 purple off-the-shouler dress.  It looks odd on the mannequin becasue they have the shoulders pulled up too high.  I believe that this is the dress here and how it is intended to be worn:


As far as stitching is concerned, yes, HL quality is generally excellent, but that doesn't mean that they are perfect.  I've had to repair loose stitching on dresses from time to time, especially in areas that are delicate, but prone to extra tension (like a v-neck in the bust area, etc.).
Also, for what it's worth, glamour1098, that dress runs small and is very short.  I purchased it once, but returned it.


----------



## liljake

kitty89 said:


> A HOLE in your HL?!!? The horror!!
> 
> I have heard mythical tales of genuine HLs "disintegrating", actually - like, bandages literally coming apart while the dress was being worn! That does sound a bit dubious to me, given my experience (every single one of my HL items gives me the impression that they are seriously durable and built to last) but I have no reason to doubt the source (friend of a friend) so I suppose some are less resistant than others.



Haha, well I've never had them disintegrate while I was wearing them, thank goodness.  But yeah, I did purchase one dress from a celebrity auction that had some stitching coming apart.  I also had one horrifying instance in which I tried to remove that stupid black tag and it actually ripped the stitches as well.  This only happens with individually-banded dresses, however, and obviously should never happen with a dress that's faux-banded...(or, well, it should only happen in the parts that are stitched).  But yeah...I also have some strains on my v-necks from time to time, though I haven't had to repair any yet.


----------



## liljake

vhdos said:


> The gap at the top of that dress is not odd at all considering that is an off-the-shoulder dress.  I believe that is the 08 purple off-the-shouler dress.  It looks odd on the mannequin becasue they have the shoulders pulled up too high.  I believe that this is the dress here and how it is intended to be worn:
> View attachment 1935412
> 
> As far as stitching is concerned, yes, HL quality is generally excellent, but that doesn't mean that they are perfect.  I've had to repair loose stitching on dresses from time to time, especially in areas that are delicate, but prone to extra tension (like a v-neck in the bust area, etc.).
> Also, for what it's worth, glamour1098, that dress runs small and is very short.  I purchased it once, but returned it.



Yeah, I was thinking this as well.  It is an off-the-shoulder dress, so perhaps that explains the gapping.  Plus, if you've seen this dress in person you probably know more about what it's supposed to look like


----------



## kitty89

liljake said:


> Haha, well I've never had them disintegrate while I was wearing them, thank goodness.  But yeah, I did purchase one dress from a celebrity auction that had some stitching coming apart.  I also had one horrifying instance in which I tried to remove that stupid black tag and it actually ripped the stitches as well.  This only happens with individually-banded dresses, however, and obviously should never happen with a dress that's faux-banded...(or, well, it should only happen in the parts that are stitched).  But yeah...I also have some strains on my v-necks from time to time, though I haven't had to repair any yet.



Hmm. One of the things I love the most is that I never feel like I have to worry about my HL items while I'm wearing them. Of course I would worry about staining the paler items I have, but I always feel like my black stuff is indestructible. One black skirt in particular endured a heavy night in a club - I'm pretty sure about half a bottle of champagne was poured over it cumulatively, and probably a fair amount of gin and tequila too, and I was dancing and prancing around like crazy without a single care about whether my expensive skirt would be okay. The next day it was immaculate. Obviously I took it to the dry cleaner because I knew what it had been through, but if I were less concerned about basic hygiene, I probably could have put it right back on and it would have looked perfect.

When I'm not wearing an HL dress out, I'm probably wearing a silk dress....and ohhhhh boy do I worry about those!! I have certain dresses that I won't even wear to dinner if I know certain clumsy friends of mine will be around - not worth risking it.

Interesting to hear that they're not completely infallible, though. I wonder, do you know whether dry cleaners can easily remove stains from HL garments? I've never had any visible marks on mine....but I'm sure that day will come!


----------



## kitty89

vhdos said:


> The gap at the top of that dress is not odd at all considering that is an off-the-shoulder dress.  I believe that is the 08 purple off-the-shouler dress.  It looks odd on the mannequin becasue they have the shoulders pulled up too high.  I believe that this is the dress here and how it is intended to be worn:
> 
> As far as stitching is concerned, yes, HL quality is generally excellent, but that doesn't mean that they are perfect.  I've had to repair loose stitching on dresses from time to time, especially in areas that are delicate, but prone to extra tension (like a v-neck in the bust area, etc.).
> Also, for what it's worth, glamour1098, that dress runs small and is very short.  I purchased it once, but returned it.



Ah, that makes a lot more sense. You probably know a lot more about this particular style too, having seen it in person. I would still have some reservations because of the apparent quality/wear issues, and the fact that the sole photo of the tag is somewhat blurred, but I'm a little less concerned now you've explained the style of the dress.

EDIT: I also think it looks really great in this photo! Really lovely dress - if it's genuine, that's a great find!


----------



## vhdos

The dress looks fairly beat up, which I don't think has anything to do with authenticity.  It also appears to have a pretty major flaw on the back where the contrast stripe down the back has come loose in one spot.  In that condition, I wouldn't pay a whole lot for it, despite the fact that it's a fairly coveted dress.  
HLs are not indestructible.  I've had loose stitching, permanent marks/indentations on the surface of the fabric, dry-cleaning mis-haps, etc.  None of these things have anything to do with poor quality (I happen to feel that the quality of HL is excellent), but normal wear & tear can and does happen.


----------



## erehwon

Hello Ladies  I am curious what is your opinion on long HL dresses? Do any of you own long HL dresses? Are they comfortable?

Thx:girlwhack:


----------



## vhdos

^I don't care for the long HLs.  I think that the bottom of the dresses tend to look a bit awkward (in the way that they hang) due to the thickness of the bandage material.  They are just not flattering, IMO.


----------



## erehwon

I agree with you they look slightly awkward...and probably not very elegant when dancing? I might be wrong. Actually, I should not judge as I never saw anyone wearing one.


----------



## kitty89

I've seen someone wearing one, to a ball at university. It looked a little odd; I didn't care for it at all. If you want a long gown at the sort of price those HLs go for, I think you have much better options with other designers.


----------



## bebefuzz

erehwon said:


> Hello Ladies  I am curious what is your opinion on long HL dresses? Do any of you own long HL dresses? Are they comfortable?
> 
> Thx:girlwhack:



Full length bandage Herve Leger doesn't look as nice as shorter Herve. However, the ones with silk or chiffon skirts with bandage on the top can be SOOO gorgeous... but those are ridiculously $$


----------



## liljake

kitty89 said:


> Hmm. One of the things I love the most is that I never feel like I have to worry about my HL items while I'm wearing them. Of course I would worry about staining the paler items I have, but I always feel like my black stuff is indestructible. One black skirt in particular endured a heavy night in a club - I'm pretty sure about half a bottle of champagne was poured over it cumulatively, and probably a fair amount of gin and tequila too, and I was dancing and prancing around like crazy without a single care about whether my expensive skirt would be okay. The next day it was immaculate. Obviously I took it to the dry cleaner because I knew what it had been through, but if I were less concerned about basic hygiene, I probably could have put it right back on and it would have looked perfect.
> 
> When I'm not wearing an HL dress out, I'm probably wearing a silk dress....and ohhhhh boy do I worry about those!! I have certain dresses that I won't even wear to dinner if I know certain clumsy friends of mine will be around - not worth risking it.
> 
> Interesting to hear that they're not completely infallible, though. I wonder, do you know whether dry cleaners can easily remove stains from HL garments? I've never had any visible marks on mine....but I'm sure that day will come!



I would be careful about which dry cleaner you choose to take your HLs to...I definitely recommend getting rec's from tailors, high-end boutiques, etc.

I realize you may have thought I said "stains" on my v-necks -- I don't have any stains on any of my HLs, just _strains_ at the v-neck part of the dress.


----------



## liljake

erehwon said:


> Hello Ladies  I am curious what is your opinion on long HL dresses? Do any of you own long HL dresses? Are they comfortable?
> 
> Thx:girlwhack:



I am not a huge fan of the full-length banded gowns.  However, as Bebefuzz mentioned, the bandage-up-top-with-chiffon-or-silk-at-the-bottom can be really gorgeous.  You should definitely try one on if you have the chance.  Some of the full-length bandage dresses that are fully beaded (and like, $9000) look nice, but I agree with other posters -- there are many other amazing designer options for full-length gowns at the HL price point.


----------



## Cullinan

bebefuzz said:


> Full length bandage Herve Leger doesn't look as nice as shorter Herve. However, the ones with silk or chiffon skirts with bandage on the top can be SOOO gorgeous... but those are ridiculously $$




I agree that the long chiffon ones are gorgeous - so it all comes down to your budget...


----------



## erehwon

Thank You All!

You girls ROCK!


----------



## rock_girl

erehwon said:
			
		

> Hello Ladies  I am curious what is your opinion on long HL dresses? Do any of you own long HL dresses? Are they comfortable?
> 
> Thx:girlwhack:



I have come across a couple of long HL dresses at the BCBG Outlets in S. CA. that were bandage on top and silk on the bottom.  For fun, I tried one on and it was stunning!  I had no place to wear it, so even at the reduced price I couldn't justify it (unlike my short HLs which are completely justifiable).


----------



## kitty89

liljake said:


> I would be careful about which dry cleaner you choose to take your HLs to...I definitely recommend getting rec's from tailors, high-end boutiques, etc.
> 
> I realize you may have thought I said "stains" on my v-necks -- I don't have any stains on any of my HLs, just _strains_ at the v-neck part of the dress.



Oops, sorry - that's what I get for replying to posts while very sleepy! Or perhaps the notion of 'strains' at the chest area of an HL is so utterly unattainable for me that I couldn't possibly grasp the concept... 

As for the dry cleaners, yeah, I went crazy trying to find a good one before surrendering my clothes. Luckily after getting a few recommendations I discovered I have a fantastic place just two minutes from my office.


----------



## soleilbrun

Outnet sale going on and there are some great HL dresses. Let us know if you get lucky!


----------



## erehwon

vhdos said:


> With the interior "bra" straps, I don't think that there is any way that it could fall down.  When I said that I felt the need to tug at it, it was more because the overall fit was better when it was pulled up all the way (to avoid any sort of bunching of the material on the sides since the dress is not super-tight)



Hope you are loving Ur stapless dress. I just ordered my first strepless HL as well . I got it in a bigger size 2. Cant wait 2 try it on!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1357910894&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001

I didnt get anything from outnet sale...


----------



## Cullinan

erehwon said:


> Hope you are loving Ur stapless dress. I just ordered my first strepless HL as well . I got it in a bigger size 2. Cant wait 2 try it on!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1357910894&cagpspn=pla&site_refer=GGLPRADS001
> 
> I didnt get anything from outnet sale...




Can't wait to see your strapless HL when it arrives...they are so flattering!


----------



## soleilbrun

Well it looks like I may have picked this one up. I'll hold my breathe until it says shipped. Finally, my white dress!


----------



## bebefuzz

soleilbrun said:


> Well it looks like I may have picked this one up. I'll hold my breathe until it says shipped. Finally, my white dress!



Congrats!! Love the double straps too. 

Hope you are doing well!!


----------



## kitty89

soleilbrun said:


> Outnet sale going on and there are some great HL dresses. Let us know if you get lucky!



I posted last week about how I need to stop sizing up in HLs that the outnet claim run small to size, because they never work out...yet here we are, one week on, and I've bought yet another one despite being 85% sure it'll be too big.

You know what they say about people who repeat the same action but expect a different outcome?



Anyway, here's the dress. I seriously don't know why I'm such a nutjob.


----------



## vhdos

^Why not just ask the lovely ladies here on TPF about sizing _before_ buying an HL on Outnet?  With so many members, you are likely to run into someone with actual experience with a particular dress style.


----------



## erehwon

Yeap... I have Herve Leger Brooke Wood Grain Bronze in Foil Print Dress in my normal size (look to your left for pic). At first it felt tight but now it feels very comfortable, it is tts 4 me . 




kitty89 said:


> I posted last week about how I need to stop sizing up in HLs that the outnet claim run small to size, because they never work out...yet here we are, one week on, and I've bought yet another one despite being 85% sure it'll be too big.
> 
> You know what they say about people who repeat the same action but expect a different outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's the dress. I seriously don't know why I'm such a nutjob.


----------



## rnsmelody

kitty89 said:


> I posted last week about how I need to stop sizing up in HLs that the outnet claim run small to size, because they never work out...yet here we are, one week on, and I've bought yet another one despite being 85% sure it'll be too big.
> 
> You know what they say about people who repeat the same action but expect a different outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's the dress. I seriously don't know why I'm such a nutjob.




 Hi *kitty89*, I have this dress and it does run true to size.


----------



## rnsmelody

bebefuzz said:


> Full length bandage Herve Leger doesn't look as nice as shorter Herve. However, the ones with silk or chiffon skirts with bandage on the top can be SOOO gorgeous... but those are ridiculously $$





liljake said:


> I am not a huge fan of the full-length banded gowns.  However, as Bebefuzz mentioned, the bandage-up-top-with-chiffon-or-silk-at-the-bottom can be really gorgeous.  You should definitely try one on if you have the chance.  Some of the full-length bandage dresses that are fully beaded (and like, $9000) look nice, but I agree with other posters -- there are many other amazing designer options for full-length gowns at the HL price point.





Cullinan said:


> I agree that the long chiffon ones are gorgeous - so it all comes down to your budget...




Hi Ladies, 
We do actually have an add-on pleated skirt that you can wear under your short Herve Leger dresses; to convert it into a long gown. I will take a take a picture & post it for you. It's a really affordable piece to add some zing to your dress! It is available in black and nude


----------



## Chomel

rnsmelody said:


> Hi Ladies,
> We do actually have an add-on pleated skirt that you can wear under your short Herve Leger dresses; to convert it into a long gown. I will take a take a picture & post it for you. It's a really affordable piece to add some zing to your dress! It is available in black and nude



Melody, that's so interesting. Can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## erehwon

That sounds very interesting! Could you take a pic of short HL w/ pleated skirt together and separate...for those of us who lack imagination lol... Thank you!



rnsmelody said:


> Hi Ladies,
> We do actually have an add-on pleated skirt that you can wear under your short Herve Leger dresses; to convert it into a long gown. I will take a take a picture & post it for you. It's a really affordable piece to add some zing to your dress! It is available in black and nude


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> Congrats!! Love the double straps too.
> 
> Hope you are doing well!!


 
Iwas so excited to see it pop up and in my size. I've been kicking myself for missing it at a great price on HLO. I'm doing fine, back in brussels though.


----------



## soleilbrun

kitty89 said:


> I posted last week about how I need to stop sizing up in HLs that the outnet claim run small to size, because they never work out...yet here we are, one week on, and I've bought yet another one despite being 85% sure it'll be too big.
> 
> You know what they say about people who repeat the same action but expect a different outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's the dress. I seriously don't know why I'm such a nutjob.


 
Oh well. Identifying the problem is half the battle! Hopefully,  your size will still be in stock when you return this one. In my personal experience, I buy all dresses TTS except 2008 dresses (I size up). You'll get it right one day and we will be happily waiting for mod pics


----------



## soleilbrun

rnsmelody said:


> Hi Ladies,
> We do actually have an add-on pleated skirt that you can wear under your short Herve Leger dresses; to convert it into a long gown. I will take a take a picture & post it for you. It's a really affordable piece to add some zing to your dress! It is available in black and nude


 
Are you not adding gasoline to the flame? I am curious to see this new fandangle doohickey you speak of though. I'm sure it will be something I absolutely need. BTW, I stopped by the store while I was local and unfortunately you weren't there. A nice a very tall gentleman showed me some dresses.


----------



## soleilbrun

kitty89 said:


> I posted last week about how I need to stop sizing up in HLs that the outnet claim run small to size, because they never work out...yet here we are, one week on, and I've bought yet another one despite being 85% sure it'll be too big.
> 
> You know what they say about people who repeat the same action but expect a different outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's the dress. I seriously don't know why I'm such a nutjob.


 
I don't know your size but here is a dress in the same fabric, different color and style but in the same vein.

http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/blog/2012/11/07/sale-herve-leger-bronze-brooke-xs-dress-nwt-475


----------



## kitty89

vhdos said:


> ^Why not just ask the lovely ladies here on TPF about sizing _before_ buying an HL on Outnet?  With so many members, you are likely to run into someone with actual experience with a particular dress style.



Yes, I agree, that's how I should be doing this. The problem is that I make all my outnet purchases at work, from my phone, in what usually amounts to a five-minute window as I walk between office buildings. Everything is a split-second decision, and I tend to err on the side of buying rather than missing out on a great dress. I'm not usually in a position to post here asking for advice, unfortunately.

From now on, I think I'm just going to stick to my "real" size. My 2008 dress fits me like a glove even though it's supposed to be small to size, and I've had TTS XXSs turn out to be slightly big on me, so I think I just have to resign myself to the fact that sizing up is probably never going to work. 

That said, I am almost in two minds about this dress. From the front, it's great - chest and hips are fine, though it's a little loose at the waist, but it's quite loose at the small of my back, so I shall probably return it. I like my HLs tight, but if I had a preference for a slightly more relaxed fit, this would have worked out.


----------



## kitty89

soleilbrun said:


> I don't know your size but here is a dress in the same fabric, different color and style but in the same vein.
> 
> http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/blog/2012/11/07/sale-herve-leger-bronze-brooke-xs-dress-nwt-475





soleilbrun said:


> Oh well. Identifying the problem is half the battle! Hopefully,  your size will still be in stock when you return this one. In my personal experience, I buy all dresses TTS except 2008 dresses (I size up). You'll get it right one day and we will be happily waiting for mod pics



Thanks so much for the suggestion!  I really do want a metallic dress so much, but unfortunately I'm an XXS so this one wouldn't work.

Hopefully I will be able to act like a sane person in future, and wait patiently until an appropriate dress comes along!


----------



## soleilbrun

kitty89 said:


> Thanks so much for the suggestion!  I really do want a metallic dress so much, but unfortunately I'm an XXS so this one wouldn't work.
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to act like a sane person in future, and wait patiently until an appropriate dress comes along!


 
You'll be happy you did!


----------



## rnsmelody

soleilbrun said:


> Are you not adding gasoline to the flame? I am curious to see this new fandangle doohickey you speak of though. I'm sure it will be something I absolutely need. BTW, I stopped by the store while I was local and unfortunately you weren't there. A nice a very tall gentleman showed me some dresses.


 
*soleilbrun*, Awwww! I wish I was there to meet you! Please let me know the next time you in town again.




erehwon said:


> That sounds very interesting! Could you take a pic of short HL w/ pleated skirt together and separate...for those of us who lack imagination lol... Thank you!


 
Your wish is my command 


Here are pictures you all have been kindly waiting for. I tried my best with taking pictures of the black skirt but the pleated details didn't show up too well because of the lighting in the boutique. I used the Dune color skirt as an example. Please enjoy!

*The skirt: *







*'EVEA' dress paired with Fall 2012 runway leather harness:*






*The completed look:*






*Paired with the 'ARI' dress:*






*Paired with the 'PILLAR' dress, sequined ombre:*






*Final look of the evening, the pleated black skirt layered with the signature strapless mini 'DENISE' dress:*


----------



## vhdos

^thanks for posting.  I'm not sure if I like it, but it's a neat concept.  The black strapless with the long skirt is my favorite look.


----------



## Chanel522

*vhdos*, this has nothing to do with HL, but I love your Loubs in your avitar!!  What style are they?  I'm thinking they would be perfect with an outfit I have for the holidays.  My husband will say that's just what I need, another pair   Hey, we all have our vices, right?


----------



## Chomel

rnsmelody said:


> *soleilbrun*, Awwww! I wish I was there to meet you! Please let me know the next time you in town again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your wish is my command
> 
> 
> Here are pictures you all have been kindly waiting for. I tried my best with taking pictures of the black skirt but the pleated details didn't show up too well because of the lighting in the boutique. I used the Dune color skirt as an example. Please enjoy!
> 
> *The skirt: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *'EVEA' dress paired with Fall 2012 runway leather harness:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The completed look:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paired with the 'ARI' dress:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paired with the 'PILLAR' dress, sequined ombre:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Final look of the evening, the pleated black skirt layered with the signature strapless mini 'DENISE' dress:*




Thank you so much for posting these, that skirt is a really clever idea. I had no idea it existed! Do they ever make them in other colours or am I going to have to get a new dress   I was thinking of getting a black one anyways. Would the Denise and the ari be the 2 styles you would suggest?


----------



## vhdos

Chanel522 said:


> *vhdos*, this has nothing to do with HL, but I love your Loubs in your avitar!!  What style are they?  I'm thinking they would be perfect with an outfit I have for the holidays.  My husband will say that's just what I need, another pair   Hey, we all have our vices, right?



They are my latest CL purchase and they are called the Top La in pale gold (they also came in a metallic bronze color).  I'm not sure specifically which season they were from, but I know that they have been around since 2011.  Mine were an EBay find.  The height is 140 and I was terrified (I had never seen them in person, so it was a complete gamble).  They are actually fairly comfortable.  I have a formal ball coming up and purchased them specifically for my outfit, but I'm sure that they will get plenty of wear because of the versatility of the gold color


----------



## erehwon

* Melody,* Thank you for taking your time to take and post pictures here! 
I really like how you paired the skirt with the 'Pilar' sequined ombre dress - gorgerous. I also like black - classic. I do not have dresses in any of these colors so you gave me much to think about -- well I will be on the outlook for a new dress so I can justify the purchase of the skirt! Hihihi 

Thank you! 
:urock:


----------



## Cullinan

rnsmelody said:


> Hi Ladies,
> We do actually have an add-on pleated skirt that you can wear under your short Herve Leger dresses; to convert it into a long gown. I will take a take a picture & post it for you. It's a really affordable piece to add some zing to your dress! It is available in black and nude




That sounds like a great idea for those who've invested in a short HL and want to ring the changes without the expense of a complete new dress!


----------



## soleilbrun

She's here and I think she's a keeper! What do you think?

http://s926.beta.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/alabaster HL

Sorry the room is a disaster and it's quite hard to take a flattering pic of your own butt.


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> She's here and I think she's a keeper! What do you think?
> 
> http://s926.beta.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/alabaster HL
> 
> Sorry the room is a disaster and it's quite hard to take a flattering pic of your own butt.



Very pretty and a perfect fit  Definitely a keeper!


----------



## rock_girl

soleilbrun said:


> She's here and I think she's a keeper! What do you think?
> 
> Sorry the room is a disaster and it's quite hard to take a flattering pic of your own butt.



I think it looks amazing on you!  Definitely a keeper!!


----------



## IBleedOrange

soleilbrun said:


> She's here and I think she's a keeper! What do you think?
> 
> http://s926.beta.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/alabaster HL
> 
> Sorry the room is a disaster and it's quite hard to take a flattering pic of your own butt.



It looks fantastic! Very lovely fit!


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> Very pretty and a perfect fit  Definitely a keeper!





rock_girl said:


> I think it looks amazing on you!  Definitely a keeper!!





IBleedOrange said:


> It looks fantastic! Very lovely fit!



Thank you ladies! I think it would look good with a pair of gold top la  I've also found a new love, white on white spike pigalle


----------



## bebefuzz

soleilbrun said:


> Thank you ladies! I think it would look good with a pair of gold top la  I've also found a new love, white on white spike pigalle



so awesome to see that you got your white dress!! I  the cat in the background too.


----------



## Chomel

soleilbrun said:


> She's here and I think she's a keeper! What do you think?
> 
> http://s926.beta.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/alabaster HL
> 
> Sorry the room is a disaster and it's quite hard to take a flattering pic of your own butt.



The style and colour is stunning on you. You have to keep it!


----------



## kitty89

soleilbrun said:


> She's here and I think she's a keeper! What do you think?
> 
> http://s926.beta.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/alabaster HL
> 
> Sorry the room is a disaster and it's quite hard to take a flattering pic of your own butt.



This looks lovely! Another vote to keep the dress  it'll be so wonderful in summer.


----------



## erehwon

You look perfect. You shoud keep it!!!



soleilbrun said:


> She's here and I think she's a keeper! What do you think?
> 
> http://s926.beta.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/alabaster HL
> 
> Sorry the room is a disaster and it's quite hard to take a flattering pic of your own butt.


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> so awesome to see that you got your white dress!! I  the cat in the background too.



I almost jumped out of my skin when it popped up. I was looking for this particular one in white, destiny. I did not notice my Safran in the picture. You have good eyes.



Chomel said:


> The style and colour is stunning on you. You have to keep it!





kitty89 said:


> This looks lovely! Another vote to keep the dress  it'll be so wonderful in summer.





erehwon said:


> You look perfect. You shoud keep it!!!



Thanks ladies. It isn't going anywhere but in my closet and hopefully soon to a nice function.


----------



## vhdos

Well, obviously, since there is a current thread with 229 pages so far, then yes, people still wear bandage dresses.  I'm not sure why you think it's appropriate to come into a thread and be rude - especially as a new member.

Edit: thanks mods for your prompt response to that one!


----------



## vhdos

Soleibrun - any luck yet finding your Top La for the new white dress?


----------



## scarletambience

Could anyone recommend a good drycleaner for HLs in Singapore, please? TIA!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

scarletambience said:
			
		

> Could anyone recommend a good drycleaner for HLs in Singapore, please? TIA!



There's a dry cleaners in the basement of Far East Shopping Ctr. (Tiny space, under the stairs) They specialize in high end clothing and bags.


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> Soleibrun - any luck yet finding your Top La for the new white dress?



I had a pair on my watch list but the auction ended before I knew I "had" to have them. I contacted the seller to see if she will relist but I'm waiting for the answer.


----------



## erehwon

NM has many HLs on sale now....


----------



## Pinkydlhm

Hi ladies, do u think it's a bad idea to wear Hl dresses if u don't have a flat tummy? I was out shopping in one of my Hl dresses today & was mistaken by a salesgirl for being 2 months pregnant : ( i don't wear spanx underneath & I don't think I'll ever have flat tummy again after child birth & I don't exercise at all. I actually love wearing Hl, but after today's comments, I'm wondering if I should stop buying hl dresses (i already have more than 20... Omg!) Have u guys seen others wearing Hl dresses with a slight tummy? Do they look distasteful?


----------



## vhdos

^Since HLs are body-con dresses, yes, I think that they look best on shapes that are well-balanced.  This is not to say that they only look good on women who are thin (because I've seen larger women look fabulous in HL), but shapes that are fairly equal in proportions look best IMO.


----------



## crazycutie

Good Day ladies..
There is a sale on Outnet.com


Happy Thanksgiving - Get an extra 20% off!
Enter promo code GIVETHANKS20 at checkout
Sale ends 10:00am tmmr Nov. 23rd

I scored a HL dress for $350


----------



## mharri20

Thought I would post my newest addition  didn't think I would like this dress because the online model pictures from Nordstrom made it look terrible, but once I tried it on I fell in love! I love the scalloping along the top.


----------



## Chomel

There are some nice dresses on sale here

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Herve_Leger


----------



## vhdos

mharri20 said:


> Thought I would post my newest addition  didn't think I would like this dress because the online model pictures from Nordstrom made it look terrible, but once I tried it on I fell in love! I love the scalloping along the top.



Love it - you look fabulous


----------



## soleilbrun

mharri20 said:


> Thought I would post my newest addition  didn't think I would like this dress because the online model pictures from Nordstrom made it look terrible, but once I tried it on I fell in love! I love the scalloping along the top.



A few of my favorite things: leopard print, HL and scalloping. You look fantastic in the dress! I am glad you took the chance and it paid off.


----------



## gymangel812

mharri20 said:


> Thought I would post my newest addition  didn't think I would like this dress because the online model pictures from Nordstrom made it look terrible, but once I tried it on I fell in love! I love the scalloping along the top.



Ooh I love it!! Did you happen to get it on sale??


----------



## mharri20

vhdos said:
			
		

> Love it - you look fabulous






			
				soleilbrun said:
			
		

> A few of my favorite things: leopard print, HL and scalloping. You look fantastic in the dress! I am glad you took the chance and it paid off.






			
				gymangel812 said:
			
		

> Ooh I love it!! Did you happen to get it on sale??



Thanks guys! I'm glad I tried it on...and it's my guys new favorite as well lol  unfortunately did not get it on sale BUT...I got an amazing job offer i decided to take so I splurged on myself  now I'm up to 9 HLs and it's so hard to stop!


----------



## stacyglam

Just ordered these from the outnet in small I was wondering if anyone has seen them in person or know how they run....thanks!

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/167549

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275592


----------



## vhdos

^Your links don't work


----------



## stacyglam

vhdos said:
			
		

> ^Your links don't work



You're right guess I got the last ones!


----------



## honeybeez

Hi, anyone wearing a size L n still looks great? Or is this hl only looks hot with super slim girls?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

stacyglam said:


> You're right guess I got the last ones!
> 
> View attachment 1958916
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1958917



I bought the top one last year. It runs small. I am always XS but this one cuts off circulation in my ribs when I zip it up. Gets better over time though


----------



## stacyglam

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> I bought the top one last year. It runs small. I am always XS but this one cuts off circulation in my ribs when I zip it up. Gets better over time though



Thanks so much! I actually wanted extra smalls but they didn't have so hopefully they'll be perfect


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

stacyglam said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! I actually wanted extra smalls but they didn't have so hopefully they'll be perfect



It's perfect then! :0)


----------



## honeybeez

Anyone knows the style name of this lime dress?


----------



## bebefuzz

honeybeez said:


> Anyone knows the style name of this lime dress?



There is not a name for this dress. Many of the older styles do not have names. this was from spring 2009, if I recall correctly.


----------



## smurfet

stacyglam said:


> You're right guess I got the last ones!
> 
> View attachment 1958916
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1958917



I have the first one with the sequins in the bodice.  It's very flattering on.  Great for the holidays.  I took my normal size XXS.


----------



## honeybeez

smurfet said:


> I have the first one with the sequins in the bodice.  It's very flattering on.  Great for the holidays.  I took my normal size XXS.



Post mod pictures please.


----------



## vhdos

Hi ladies  Does anyone own (or have tried on) some of the HL bandage dresses with the knee-length chiffon bottoms?  I'm talking styles similar to these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-H...9263?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item484b3a067f
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...7419?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a22f01b5b
I'm mostly wondering how the sizing runs.  Thanks!


----------



## mishybelle

Just got a HL with a low back. Any suggestions on strapless bras? I've tried bra-less (my 34C/D boobs kind of sag) and VS Very Sexy with extender strap (not quite right). No luck so far. I'd like to have a little cleavage or lift to balance out my bum. I would love to hear your suggestions.


----------



## vhdos

I am a C cup and wear a NuBra (the thin sticky cups, not the padded sticky cups) in a size D.  It gives me lots of lift and if I play around with it, I can adjust the amount of cleavage.


----------



## vhdos

Does anyone have this dress:





How is the sizing?

Also, can those of you who own metallic HL dresses or sequins help me out?  Is the sizing any different with metallics?  How about the dresses with sequins?
I'm in the market for another HL, but I might want to look for something in either all metallic or a dress with sequin detailing.  Since I've had trouble lately with XXS squishing my bust, I'm thinking that I might start sizing up to XS just to be on the safe side.  Any advice or dress style recommendations would be much appreciated (for reference, I'm 5'3, 100 pounds, C cup).


----------



## Pinkydlhm

vhdos said:
			
		

> Does anyone have this dress:
> 
> How is the sizing?
> 
> Also, can those of you who own metallic HL dresses or sequins help me out?  Is the sizing any different with metallics?  How about the dresses with sequins?
> I'm in the market for another HL, but I might want to look for something in either all metallic or a dress with sequin detailing.  Since I've had trouble lately with XXS squishing my bust, I'm thinking that I might start sizing up to XS just to be on the safe side.  Any advice or dress style recommendations would be much appreciated (for reference, I'm 5'3, 100 pounds, C cup).



That dress is probably tts. It was one my first HL when I wasn't sure of my right size; actually bought a size m (cos no smaller size available) at 40% discount. I only realized later that I'm actually a size xs ... so, I've since sold the dress  : )


----------



## mishybelle

vhdos said:


> I am a C cup and wear a NuBra (the thin sticky cups, not the padded sticky cups) in a size D.  It gives me lots of lift and if I play around with it, I can adjust the amount of cleavage.



Thank you! Need to get myself one of these!! Is this it?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Fashion-Forms-NuBra-Lite-nubra/prod89120024___/?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dnubra%2526_requestid%253D56959&eItemId=prod89120024&cmCat=search


----------



## vhdos

mishybelle said:


> Thank you! Need to get myself one of these!! Is this it?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Fashion-Forms-NuBra-Lite-nubra/prod89120024___/?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dnubra%2526_requestid%253D56959&eItemId=prod89120024&cmCat=search



No, mine is not silicone.  I think mine is the Nu Bra Ultra Lite.  Like this:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordstr...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


----------



## vhdos

Does anyone own this or have any info on it?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

vhdos said:


> Does anyone have this dress:
> View attachment 1971036
> 
> 
> View attachment 1971037
> 
> How is the sizing?
> 
> Also, can those of you who own metallic HL dresses or sequins help me out?  Is the sizing any different with metallics?  How about the dresses with sequins?
> I'm in the market for another HL, but I might want to look for something in either all metallic or a dress with sequin detailing.  Since I've had trouble lately with XXS squishing my bust, I'm thinking that I might start sizing up to XS just to be on the safe side.  Any advice or dress style recommendations would be much appreciated (for reference, I'm 5'3, 100 pounds, C cup).



I have this style but the bodice has sequins on them. Mine's small to size, not sure if it's due to sequins or the criss-cross style on the bodice. I'd size up and go for XS.


----------



## joann

vhdos said:


> Does anyone have this dress:
> View attachment 1971036
> 
> 
> View attachment 1971037
> 
> How is the sizing?
> 
> Also, can those of you who own metallic HL dresses or sequins help me out?  Is the sizing any different with metallics?  How about the dresses with sequins?
> I'm in the market for another HL, but I might want to look for something in either all metallic or a dress with sequin detailing.  Since I've had trouble lately with XXS squishing my bust, I'm thinking that I might start sizing up to XS just to be on the safe side.  Any advice or dress style recommendations would be much appreciated (for reference, I'm 5'3, 100 pounds, C cup).



This dress is TTS. I purchased a Large when I was 165 lbs but didnt have the confidence to wear the dress. Ive since lost 35 lbs and the dress still has its tags on it. Unfortunately not many large dress seekers out there. I wonder if any one has had luck selling larger sizes through consignment stores.


----------



## bebefuzz

joann said:


> This dress is TTS. I purchased a Large when I was 165 lbs but didnt have the confidence to wear the dress. Ive since lost 35 lbs and the dress still has its tags on it. Unfortunately not many large dress seekers out there. I wonder if any one has had luck selling larger sizes through consignment stores.



I've noticed this too. Size medium and large almost always get sold for less online. They go to further discounts at online stores too.  Consignment stores suck 30-60% of the sale price on top of that. By the time you're done, it's not worth it. 

Perhaps you can find a good tailor to alter this dress smaller. This dress isn't too complex either. Lots of my readers have told me that they've had great success with this! 

Congrats on the weight loss!! Either way, I hope that you'll turn a lot of heads with a Herve Leger!!


----------



## rock_girl

joann said:


> This dress is TTS. I purchased a Large when I was 165 lbs but didnt have the confidence to wear the dress. Ive since lost 35 lbs and the dress still has its tags on it. Unfortunately not many large dress seekers out there. I wonder if any one has had luck selling larger sizes through consignment stores.



I am a curvy US 8 and I wear a Medium in HL.  I wish I could find more HL items for sale in my size.


----------



## rnsmelody

vhdos said:


> Does anyone own this or have any info on it?
> View attachment 1971843



This dress runs a little bit small because of the sequined bandaged overlay.


----------



## vhdos

^Thanks


----------



## mharri20

Ok ladies,
I was at the rack yesterday and I found an Herve. Well maybe I should call it an "Herve" bc it's quite unusual. It had all the tags on it and they were all correctly labeled, but the dress style was SO off. I've never seen an Herve like this...do they eve make these? The zipper was plastic and everything. Needless to say I didn't buy it, but thought I would share since I don't believe they have ever made this style (maybe I'm wrong??).


----------



## erehwon

Metalic HL are tts for me. 
freeimagehosting.net/t/8slok.jpg
Sequine it varies...if the whole dress is in sequins then I have to size up. 

My last purchase:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306418055&bmUID=jJPLtpy
I got it in larger size and it was 2 big...so I need tts in this style. 




vhdos said:


> Does anyone have this dress:
> View attachment 1971036
> 
> 
> View attachment 1971037
> 
> How is the sizing?
> 
> Also, can those of you who own metallic HL dresses or sequins help me out?  Is the sizing any different with metallics?  How about the dresses with sequins?
> I'm in the market for another HL, but I might want to look for something in either all metallic or a dress with sequin detailing.  Since I've had trouble lately with XXS squishing my bust, I'm thinking that I might start sizing up to XS just to be on the safe side.  Any advice or dress style recommendations would be much appreciated (for reference, I'm 5'3, 100 pounds, C cup).


----------



## vhdos

erehwon said:


> Metalic HL are tts for me.
> freeimagehosting.net/t/8slok.jpg
> Sequine it varies...if the whole dress is in sequins then I have to size up.
> 
> My last purchase:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306418055&bmUID=jJPLtpy
> I got it in larger size and it was 2 big...so I need tts in this style.



That dark gray dress with the sequins is the same style as my magenta strapless.  I sized up and it fits perfect.  Maybe the sequin detailing makes it different?  It's also been on Outnet recently at a pretty deep discount.
Thanks for the response


----------



## vhdos

I want this dress:
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275592
Not sure how the sizing runs, but I've been searching for an XS.  Does anyone have any modeling pics?  If anyone sees one, please let me know


----------



## erehwon

I was surprised that dress didn&#8217;t fit me in a bigger size. I was sure that tts would be 2 small because of the sequin.  I really didn&#8217;t like the wrinkle/fold the dress was creating on the back between sequins and overall fit was loose. It would probably look better if I had bigger breasts hehehe  



vhdos said:


> That dark gray dress with the sequins is the same style as my magenta strapless.  I sized up and it fits perfect.  Maybe the sequin detailing makes it different?  It's also been on Outnet recently at a pretty deep discount.
> Thanks for the response


----------



## rnsmelody

mharri20 said:


> Ok ladies,
> I was at the rack yesterday and I found an Herve. Well maybe I should call it an "Herve" bc it's quite unusual. It had all the tags on it and they were all correctly labeled, but the dress style was SO off. I've never seen an Herve like this...do they eve make these? The zipper was plastic and everything. Needless to say I didn't buy it, but thought I would share since I don't believe they have ever made this style (maybe I'm wrong??).



How sad! Some consumers will do the whole bait and switch everything to own a HL dress. It's sad because the workers can't tell if it's real, not all Nordstrom carries HL. That's what happens was CL too. They can returns these items at any department so they will never get checked. The horror and that explains why they get sent to Nordstrom rack.


----------



## rnsmelody

vhdos said:


> That dark gray dress with the sequins is the same style as my magenta strapless.  I sized up and it fits perfect.  Maybe the sequin detailing makes it different?  It's also been on Outnet recently at a pretty deep discount.
> Thanks for the response



The sequined detail will make a big difference because there is a lot of hand stitching of the sequined involved. You have to size up in the dresses because they do not stretch as much as a regular HL. I will take a picture of a sequined detail stitching for you tomorrow and post it up.


----------



## rnsmelody

vhdos said:


> I want this dress:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275592
> Not sure how the sizing runs, but I've been searching for an XS.  Does anyone have any modeling pics?  If anyone sees one, please let me know



 You would need an XS in this dress. If you purchased an XXS the girls will be squished and you would have a hard time zipping up the dress in the back where the sequined meets the zipper around your waist.  Also the area around your waist in the back, will be tight since the sequined doesn't let the fabric stretch that much. Also to answer your previous question about metallic foil print dresses, they are TTS.


----------



## vhdos

rnsmelody said:


> You would need an XS in this dress. If you purchased an XXS the girls will be squished and you would have a hard time zipping up the dress in the back where the sequined meets the zipper around your waist.  Also the area around your waist in the back, will be tight since the sequined doesn't let the fabric stretch that much. Also to answer your previous question about metallic foil print dresses, they are TTS.



Thanks  Would you happen to know how the length is on that particular dress (the black ones with the sequins at the top)?  Also, is it the same dress as the coral one I posted above (and I think I've seen a light blue one too)?  Would I be an XXS in that style with no sequins?  Do you know what season the dress is from?  Does it have a name (I know the older ones don't)?
Thanks again!


----------



## liljake

New dresses on the Outnet!


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> New dresses on the Outnet!



Wow, lots of new dresses - thanks for sharing.  I've been stalking that site lately for a new dress!


----------



## vhdos

Anyone here own this style:
https://www.theoutnet.com/product/275510
I just ordered it. I love bright yellow, but it has to be the "right" yellow to work on me. I've never actually seen this dress in person, so I guess that I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## bebefuzz

PrettyFineApron said:


> Honestly I didn't think people still wore bandage dresses.
> 
> Does Herve Leger make any other dresses than bandage?



Have you tried one of these on? There's a reason why they continue to be on tv and celebrities all the time. They are very different and uniquely beautiful compared to all dresses that I've tried on.


----------



## vhdos

PrettyFineApron said:


> Honestly I didn't think people still wore bandage dresses.
> 
> Does Herve Leger make any other dresses than bandage?



This post sounds exactly like the one that was posted back on page 229 of this thread and the mods deleted it.  
And, yes, obviously people still wear bandage dresses.


----------



## marina230

Belzer said:


> I get your question.  While HL bandage dresses still have their fans, they are definitely not considered fashion forward at this point.  The label itself has moved on to different shapes and a mix of colors/textiles.  The old school single color bod con dress has been copied by many at a much lower price point, including BCBG, the brand that owns HL.
> 
> Does anyone still buy the real deal at full retail?  Seems like HL bandage dresses are always on sale.



I can tell you why not many people wear HL dresses. Simply, in order to wear them you have to have almost a perfect body. And of course there is no comparison between HL and cheaper version. May be you should try one time and see a difference for yourself.


----------



## gymangel812

marina230 said:


> I can tell you why not many people wear HL dresses. Simply, in order to wear them you have to have almost a perfect body. And of course there is no comparison between HL and cheaper version. May be you should try one time and see a difference for yourself.



Actually I think it can flatter many body shapes due to its"sucking in" nature. But I do think most styles go on sale at this point but herve leger still does mostly bandage dresses and the cheaper stuff does not compare.


----------



## vhdos

Belzer said:


> I get your question.  While HL bandage dresses still have their fans, *they are definitely not considered fashion forward at this point.*  The label itself has moved on to different shapes and a mix of colors/textiles.  The old school single color bod con dress has been copied by many at a much lower price point, including BCBG, the brand that owns HL.
> 
> Does anyone still buy the real deal at full retail?  Seems like HL bandage dresses are always on sale.



Perhaps you should have added that it is your _opinion _that HL is not considered fashion-forward at this point.  If you don't care for the dresses, don't wear them  I find it odd that someone would think that it would be appropriate to come into a popular thread and criticize - unless the main purpose is to illicit drama (which was the intent of the other poster who was deleted).


----------



## vhdos

.....and, moving on
My latest purchase arrived.  I think it's a return.  The yellow is not a true, bright, sunny yellow, but has green undertones.  Also, while the length and fit in the waist/hips is good, the bust is pretty tight and difficult (but manageable) to zip.


----------



## soleilbrun

vhdos said:


> .....and, moving on
> My latest purchase arrived.  I think it's a return.  The yellow is not a true, bright, sunny yellow, but has green undertones.  Also, while the length and fit in the waist/hips is good, the bust is pretty tight and difficult (but manageable) to zip.
> View attachment 1989802



I think the fit is great o you. If it is not the right yellow then you should return it. What was the official color of the dress? Ask rnsmelody the differences between the yellow colored dresses. If I remember correctly, when I viited the SF boutique, I found the off-white to be whiter than alabaster.


----------



## bebefuzz

vhdos said:


> Perhaps you should have added that it is your _opinion _that HL is not considered fashion-forward at this point.  If you don't care for the dresses, don't wear them  I find it odd that someone would think that it would be appropriate to come into a popular thread and criticize - unless the main purpose is to illicit drama (which was the intent of the other poster who was deleted).



well said.


----------



## vhdos

soleilbrun said:


> I think the fit is great o you. If it is not the right yellow then you should return it. What was the official color of the dress? Ask rnsmelody the differences between the yellow colored dresses. If I remember correctly, when I viited the SF boutique, I found the off-white to be whiter than alabaster.



Thanks  The color was listed as "Bright Yellow" on the Outnet and I knew that it was a gamble.  For $600, I think that I could do better...


----------



## vhdos

Belzer said:


> It's *not* just my opinion but one of many.  Fashion and trends have lots of fans and critics, whether they wear the items or not.  Don't get me started on UGG boots although I'll admit that they look cute on my niece.
> 
> I never saw the post that was deleted so I don't even know about that "drama."  I was responding to a post that was not deleted.


 
And that's perfectly fine if your opinion is one of many, but the bottom line is that it is still just opinions.  I probably speak for many of us in this thread when I say that we don't really care how "fashion-forward" HL is - we buy it because we like it.  We like the style, the fit, the quality, etc.     
And FYI, the most recent post was deleted too, so apparently, I'm not the only one who felt that the comment was unnecessary (the Mods did too).


----------



## vhdos

Belzer said:


> ^ I don't think anyone said that you can't like HL.



You've missed my point entirely.  You posted this about HL dresses:
*"They are definitely not considered fashion-forward at this point."*
The use of the word "definitely" implies that your statement is factual in nature.  On the contrary, your statement is just your opinion (and perhaps the opinion of others as well).  It's fine to share your opinion, but it's _how _you shared it that was meant to create drama.  This thread has almost 250 pages and members here are constantly posting in it, which is a clear indication that those posting here, still feel that HL is relevant in the world of fashion.  Having said all that, we can agree to disagree that HL is not considered fashion-forward and I will continue to wear my "outdated" HL dresses


----------



## bebefuzz

Belzer said:


> I'll agree to that.



It's clear that a lot of people here like these dresses. We love Herve Leger. We love the way that it makes us feel and compliments that they always illicit. 

*To go on a thread specifically for Herve Leger fans and state that they are outdated is just PLAIN RUDE and mean spirited. *


----------



## pr1nc355

I ordered this dress:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-l...58B66B-1968-DF11-9DA0-002219319097&origin=pla

I was able to find it in a S for a great deal, but now I'm wondering if it's too big.  It's my first HL dress and I tried one on years ago, when I was a different size.  I'm a 32-full C on top and wear size 26 jeans.  I wear a size 2 in most brands, sometimes a 4.  I guess I'd be a XS in most HL styles, but I read on here that strapless may require a size up for girls with my bra size (did I read that right?).


----------



## Chomel

vhdos said:


> Thanks  The color was listed as "Bright Yellow" on the Outnet and I knew that it was a gamble.  For $600, I think that I could do better...



I think a nice yellow would look great on you but I agree, that one has funny green tones and does not look at all like it did on the outnet


----------



## rnsmelody

Hi Ladies,
 Sorry I haven't been here for a while. We have been pretty busy with the Winter rush. I have enclosed pictures of the Ebba - blue sequined ombre dress for you to see how the sequined stitching looks like on a bandage dress. This show you why most of the time you would need to size up or why some areas won't stretch as much if there is stitching around a certain area. The stitching is done by hand, which explains the higher price point. I hope this helps


----------



## rnsmelody

pr1nc355 said:


> I ordered this dress:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-l...58B66B-1968-DF11-9DA0-002219319097&origin=pla
> 
> I was able to find it in a S for a great deal, but now I'm wondering if it's too big.  It's my first HL dress and I tried one on years ago, when I was a different size.  I'm a 32-full C on top and wear size 26 jeans.  I wear a size 2 in most brands, sometimes a 4.  I guess I'd be a XS in most HL styles, but I read on here that strapless may require a size up for girls with my bra size (did I read that right?).



From your measurement you are a size XS in the dresses. I wouldn't recommend sizing up to a small in the strapless dresses, even with your bust size you can fit into an XS. Once you size up, the dress won't be as secure and form fitting. You will see some wrinkles in the fabric and you will be pulling up the top a lot since it will be looser.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

rnsmelody said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Sorry I haven't been here for a while. We have been pretty busy with the Winter rush. I have enclosed pictures of the Ebba - blue sequined ombre dress for you to see how the sequined stitching looks like on a bandage dress. This show you why most of the time you would need to size up or why some areas won't stretch as much if there is stitching around a certain area. The stitching is done by hand, which explains the higher price point. I hope this helps



So very true with sequin designed. They fit like a straight jacket on me but I still don't size up because although the S fits my upper body nicely, there's a lot of loose fabric around the waist, which I don't like. So I suck it in and get someone to zip me up. The price we pay for beauty


----------



## vhdos

Chomel said:


> I think a nice yellow would look great on you but I agree, that one has funny green tones and does not look at all like it did on the outnet



Yes, I returned it last night.  The color was just not right for me.


----------



## vhdos

pr1nc355 said:


> I ordered this dress:
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-l...58B66B-1968-DF11-9DA0-002219319097&origin=pla
> 
> I was able to find it in a S for a great deal, but now I'm wondering if it's too big.  It's my first HL dress and I tried one on years ago, when I was a different size.  I'm a 32-full C on top and wear size 26 jeans.  I wear a size 2 in most brands, sometimes a 4.  I guess I'd be a XS in most HL styles, but I read on here that strapless may require a size up for girls with my bra size (did I read that right?).



I am a full 32/34C, 24 in jeans - I wear an XXS or XS in HL.  I fit just fine into an XS strapless style.  I recommend trying an XS.


----------



## erehwon

I am not a very big fan of this yellow dress, I would say no to evening or elegant outing...although it would be perfect for exotic vacation/cruise trip wardrobe 



vhdos said:


> .....and, moving on
> My latest purchase arrived.  I think it's a return.  The yellow is not a true, bright, sunny yellow, but has green undertones.  Also, while the length and fit in the waist/hips is good, the bust is pretty tight and difficult (but manageable) to zip.
> View attachment 1989802


----------



## vhdos

erehwon said:


> I am not a very big fan of this yellow dress, I would say no to evening or elegant outing...although it would be perfect for exotic vacation/cruise trip wardrobe



I updated to say that I already returned it.


----------



## sylphfae

vhdos said:


> Does anyone have this dress:
> View attachment 1971036
> 
> 
> View attachment 1971037
> 
> How is the sizing?
> 
> Also, can those of you who own metallic HL dresses or sequins help me out?  Is the sizing any different with metallics?  How about the dresses with sequins?
> I'm in the market for another HL, but I might want to look for something in either all metallic or a dress with sequin detailing.  Since I've had trouble lately with XXS squishing my bust, I'm thinking that I might start sizing up to XS just to be on the safe side.  Any advice or dress style recommendations would be much appreciated (for reference, I'm 5'3, 100 pounds, C cup).



Hiii! I have the sweetheart cross-bust dress (in sky blue), I find it runs a little large. I got the XXS and it's a little loose on me, so it doesn't have the super-compressive effect of my other HLs because of the sizing. I would recommend sizing down. I usually wear XXS, except in HLs that run especially small (I'm XS in 2008 dresses, Gossip Girl navy/white dress, one-shoulder grey ombre Alexis)


----------



## Dianabanana12

So guys.... I am fairly new to this HL thing lol. I bought a fake by accident and gave up for a while. I still have the stupid thing, wasn't worth my time or effort to paypal dispute it. But after a while I picked up my first authentic HL and its a skirt ..... Then.... I went on a little ebay binge. Making sure everything was authentic first now (lesson learned) LOL ... So this is the first skirt I got a couple months back.

My next couple posts will be pics of my new additions in the past couple weeks....


----------



## Dianabanana12

The second one is red, my lighting is a little off sorry guys lol.


----------



## Dianabanana12

Gun metal one looks funny in the pic because of the way I must have had it stored one of the little side panels is tucked under

The last one is suppose to be more of a coral color

Oh one more thing--- that last dress, the tag is half off cuz the two little stitches came off the bottom, have you guys ever re stitched it, is it even worth it?


----------



## Dianabanana12

Okay and one more skirt... And a family shot. 

Missing one skirt, its still on its way.


----------



## soleilbrun

Dianabanana12 said:


> Okay and one more skirt... And a family shot.
> 
> Missing one skirt, its still on its way.



Congratulations! Quite a collection in such a short time. I hope we can see some mod shots soon.


----------



## arnott

Dianabanana12 said:


> The second one is red, my lighting is a little off sorry guys lol.



The first one with the pink and white stripes is really cute.  Any modeling pics?


----------



## Dianabanana12

arnott said:


> The first one with the pink and white stripes is really cute.  Any modeling pics?



Thanks its actually more like a gray and peach color, i love it! 

I will try to take some soon. Let me drop 10 lbs first LOL!!!


----------



## Nadin22

Dianabanana12 said:


> The second one is red, my lighting is a little off sorry guys lol.



Very nice collection!


----------



## honeybeez

Anyone owns this dress? Would really like to see a mod shot.  I think it is worn by lucy liu in her interview with david letterman. 

http://www.hirshleifers.com/ready-to-wear/dresses/herve-leger-strappy-body-con-dress-black/


----------



## liljake

So cutting back on HL spending did not really work...I ended up nabbing this dress from the Outnet: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275585

(At the behest of the boy, who believes that the weird tiered/peplum-y sides will somehow look amazing on me.  I am fairly certain that I'll be returning this dress, because even if it looks great on me I feel like I have a lot of other full-skirted dresses in my closet that are still waiting to be worn.  But if it looks SUPER FANTASTICALLY AMAZING...I will keep it.)

I also grabbed the Ari in rich plum from Melody today.  I don't have a purple dress so, uh, this is an important addition to my collection.  Haha.  Or something like that!  I'll post pics of both when I get them.


----------



## Flip88

liljake said:


> So cutting back on HL spending did not really work...I ended up nabbing this dress from the Outnet: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275585
> 
> (At the behest of the boy, who believes that the weird tiered/peplum-y sides will somehow look amazing on me.  I am fairly certain that I'll be returning this dress, because even if it looks great on me I feel like I have a lot of other full-skirted dresses in my closet that are still waiting to be worn.  But if it looks SUPER FANTASTICALLY AMAZING...I will keep it.)
> 
> I also grabbed the Ari in rich plum from Melody today.  I don't have a purple dress so, uh, this is an important addition to my collection.  Haha.  Or something like that!  I'll post pics of both when I get them.



I really like the look, i.e. sttle of the dress that you bought but I just wonder about the material. Id be interested to know how you find it.


----------



## liljake

Flip88 said:


> I really like the look, i.e. sttle of the dress that you bought but I just wonder about the material. Id be interested to know how you find it.



I saw the dress back when it was in boutiques (didn't try it on as they didn't have my size at the time), and the material is just regular bandage material with a sort of rubbery coating.  The coating makes the dress a little less stretchy than normal...what were your questions?


----------



## Flip88

liljake said:


> I saw the dress back when it was in boutiques (didn't try it on as they didn't have my size at the time), and the material is just regular bandage material with a sort of rubbery coating.  The coating makes the dress a little less stretchy than normal...what were your questions?



Is it not too warm? Faux leather just doesnt allow skin to breathe in my experience. I cannot get a good look at the dress though because Im on my phone at the moment.


----------



## vhdos

liljake said:


> So cutting back on HL spending did not really work...I ended up nabbing this dress from the Outnet: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275585
> 
> (At the behest of the boy, who believes that the weird tiered/peplum-y sides will somehow look amazing on me.  I am fairly certain that I'll be returning this dress, because even if it looks great on me I feel like I have a lot of other full-skirted dresses in my closet that are still waiting to be worn.  But if it looks SUPER FANTASTICALLY AMAZING...I will keep it.)
> 
> I also grabbed the Ari in rich plum from Melody today.  I don't have a purple dress so, uh, this is an important addition to my collection.  Haha.  Or something like that!  I'll post pics of both when I get them.



It's pretty, liljake, but I understand your concerns.  Post a pic if you can, I'd love to see how the fit is with that style.  I hope it's super fantastically amazing for you!!!


----------



## liljake

Flip88 said:


> Is it not too warm? Faux leather just doesnt allow skin to breathe in my experience. I cannot get a good look at the dress though because Im on my phone at the moment.



Ah, okay, I see what you're asking.  The Outnet's description is incorrect -- it's not made of faux leather, it's made of coated fabric bandage material.  So it's like the other coated dresses out there...


----------



## bebefuzz

liljake said:


> Ah, okay, I see what you're asking.  The Outnet's description is incorrect -- it's not made of faux leather, it's made of coated fabric bandage material.  So it's like the other coated dresses out there...



I can't wait to see your new Ari! I scored one a while back as well.  Here is mine:


Can't wait to see everyone's dresses!!


----------



## bebefuzz

bebefuzz said:


> I can't wait to see your new Ari! I scored one a while back as well.  Here is mine:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone's dresses!!





total fail on uploading pic first time.


----------



## kitty89

bebefuzz said:


> View attachment 2007578
> 
> total fail on uploading pic first time.



Oh my gosh. I want this dress SO much, it looks absolutely amazing on you! I have always hoped to come across it in red or white/cream, but it just hasn't happened yet. 

I haven't had any luck with HL recently...


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> View attachment 2007578
> 
> total fail on uploading pic first time.



Vavavoom!


----------



## ehc2010

*bebefuzz* you look incredible! yeow!

I bought the ombre dress from neimanmarcus and wanted some feedback. Do you think it's too short on me? (I'm 5' 9") Is it just meh or a keeper? Please help!


----------



## bebefuzz

kitty89 said:


> Oh my gosh. I want this dress SO much, it looks absolutely amazing on you! I have always hoped to come across it in red or white/cream, but it just hasn't happened yet.
> 
> I haven't had any luck with HL recently...


Just my two cents, since I've tried this dress in several colors. I do not recommend the white as it tends to show more bulges than the others. All the other colors are much more slimming. The gray, coral, blue, and red are all equivalent, unless you have a preference one over the other. For instance the blue looks particularly amazing on blondes in my personal opinion. The gray is so gorgeous with pastels, and corals have always looked super feminine/angelic, and red is really really an attention getter combined with the style! 

The black is the most slimming of course, but some say that the detailing is lost due to the darkness of the color.



soleilbrun said:


> Vavavoom!


Thanks!!


----------



## bebefuzz

ehc2010 said:


> *bebefuzz* you look incredible! yeow!
> 
> I bought the ombre dress from neimanmarcus and wanted some feedback. Do you think it's too short on me? (I'm 5' 9") Is it just meh or a keeper? Please help!



I think it is a definite keeper! Looks AMAZING!!


----------



## vhdos

Bebe - looking fabulous in your new Ari
ehc2010 - yes, to be honest, it does seem a little short.  It looks okay in the front, but the side pic (where you can sort of see the back), it seems to ride up a bit.  Having said that, it's really about your comfort level.  If you're comfortable in short hem lines (and not worried about them riding up even further), then keep it.  I love the colors


----------



## Kayapo97

Ouch! girls those are seriously hot - both of you look great in them as you have the perfect figure (not jealous at all - right). I say go with them if you are comfortable, and there is no reason for you not to be.

Just watch those boys burn their fingers


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Ari is amazing Bebe! 

ehc2010, I don't think that is too short at all. It looks great on you with your long legs.


----------



## bebefuzz

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The Ari is amazing Bebe!
> 
> ehc2010, I don't think that is too short at all. It looks great on you with your long legs.



The Ari is totally amazing! It's definitely in my top 3 Herve Leger ever! The style and construction is super hot but yet very forgiving in flaws... just makes everything look curvy yet long! LOVE!


----------



## kitty89

bebefuzz said:


> Just my two cents, since I've tried this dress in several colors. I do not recommend the white as it tends to show more bulges than the others. All the other colors are much more slimming. The gray, coral, blue, and red are all equivalent, unless you have a preference one over the other. For instance the blue looks particularly amazing on blondes in my personal opinion. The gray is so gorgeous with pastels, and corals have always looked super feminine/angelic, and red is really really an attention getter combined with the style!
> 
> The black is the most slimming of course, but some say that the detailing is lost due to the darkness of the color.



Ooh, thanks for the advice. I didn't even realise there was a blue! I think my preference would probably be for the red - I've wanted a red HL for such a long time, but the right one just hasn't come along yet. I'll keep looking, though!


----------



## malecka

bebefuzz said:


> View attachment 2007578
> 
> total fail on uploading pic first time.



Wooow, killer body! Envy you!



ehc2010 said:


> *bebefuzz* you look incredible! yeow!
> 
> I bought the ombre dress from neimanmarcus and wanted some feedback. Do you think it's too short on me? (I'm 5' 9") Is it just meh or a keeper? Please help!



Keeper!


----------



## bitharvest

ladies, i need your help! i am desperately obsessed with obtaining this one particular HL and i can't seem to find it anywhere. i know it is an older dress, but i just must have it in my collection. (i'm crazy, what can i say?)  any help pointing me in the proper direction would be appreciated.


----------



## qtcoco

Haven't been here for a while ladies, love all the new additions, nice!

I been naughty, came here to confess my two impulse buys from last night, so excited but so guilty too ( for my cc ) 
I ordered the strapless zhara and a black cut-out sleeves one! Hope the zhara is as amazing as the pictures and worth the price


----------



## bebefuzz

qtcoco said:


> Haven't been here for a while ladies, love all the new additions, nice!
> 
> I been naughty, came here to confess my two impulse buys from last night, so excited but so guilty too ( for my cc )
> I ordered the strapless zhara and a black cut-out sleeves one! Hope the zhara is as amazing as the pictures and worth the price



The zhara is a fantastic buy! I've only heard great things about it.


----------



## Nolia

I tried on the new HL Nanette in Dusty Rose... I fell in love but totally couldn't spend the money on it right now. l___l  Hopefully I find it again someday pre-owned or something.


----------



## Nelsoir

Nolia said:


> I tried on the new HL Nanette in Dusty Rose... I fell in love but totally couldn't spend the money on it right now. l___l  Hopefully I find it again someday pre-owned or something.



The shape is gorgeous on you, love the colour of it as well. I hope you're able to find it someday because it suits you so well!


----------



## rock_girl

Hello Ladies!

I have a few questions regarding the dress (link below) that I was hoping you could help with:
1) Does anyone know the style name of this dress?
2) How does it size?  For reference,  I currently have one HL size M and wear US8-10 (depending on maker & style).  
3) Are the colors really as dark as they appear in the photos?

Also, if anyone has an modelling photos they'd be willing to share they would be appreciated.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281048132118?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

TIA!!


----------



## bitharvest

Nolia said:


> I tried on the new HL Nanette in Dusty Rose... I fell in love but totally couldn't spend the money on it right now. l___l  Hopefully I find it again someday pre-owned or something.



simply beautiful. i personally find ombre HLs to be very flattering. plus the sweetheart neckline and this one is to die for. hopefully it will come up on sale sometime soon, because you look fantastic in it!


----------



## bitharvest

figured i'd post a picture of one of my pride and joys. not the greatest photo, but i one of the few i have of me in one my HLs. this one is the joanne.


----------



## soleilbrun

rock_girl said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I have a few questions regarding the dress (link below) that I was hoping you could help with:
> 1) Does anyone know the style name of this dress?
> 2) How does it size?  For reference,  I currently have one HL size M and wear US8-10 (depending on maker & style).
> 3) Are the colors really as dark as they appear in the photos?
> 
> Also, if anyone has an modelling photos they'd be willing to share they would be appreciated.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281048132118?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> TIA!!



Hello, 
I have this dress and will try to post a photo of me in it. It is not the same colorway but the desigh is the same. Please have this authenticated, it looks suspicious.  I have it in small. Normally buy XXS or XS (US 4).  I guess it runs TTS. I would have preferred a smaller size, I like my dressed on the tighter side but the price was hard to beat. It was fine and I did not have to adjust it all day either (no riding up or boob popping out).


----------



## rock_girl

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> I have this dress and will try to post a photo of me in it. It is not the same colorway but the desigh is the same. Please have this authenticated, it looks suspicious.  I have it in small. Normally buy XXS or XS (US 4).  I guess it runs TTS. I would have preferred a smaller size, I like my dressed on the tighter side but the price was hard to beat. It was fine and I did not have to adjust it all day either (no riding up or boob popping out).



Thanks Soliel! You look amazing and that purple is TDF!  

I will definitely have it authenticated. How do you like the single sleeve?


----------



## gfairenoughh

Nolia said:


> I tried on the new HL Nanette in Dusty Rose... I fell in love but totally couldn't spend the money on it right now. l___l  Hopefully I find it again someday pre-owned or something.



This looks amazing on you!!! I saw this on NM.com and fell in love with it!


----------



## bebefuzz

soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> I have this dress and will try to post a photo of me in it. It is not the same colorway but the desigh is the same. Please have this authenticated, it looks suspicious.  I have it in small. Normally buy XXS or XS (US 4).  I guess it runs TTS. I would have preferred a smaller size, I like my dressed on the tighter side but the price was hard to beat. It was fine and I did not have to adjust it all day either (no riding up or boob popping out).



Fantastic! Love the one shoulder! Looks so classy but yet figure flaunting!


----------



## qtcoco

Nolia said:


> I tried on the new HL Nanette in Dusty Rose... I fell in love but totally couldn't spend the money on it right now. l___l  Hopefully I find it again someday pre-owned or something.



 looks great on you!

i love the dress too, was so tempted and must have added that dress to my shopping bag half dozen times in the past few weeks, and moved it back to wishlist instead hahahaha


----------



## soleilbrun

rock_girl said:


> Thanks Soliel! You look amazing and that purple is TDF!
> 
> I will definitely have it authenticated. How do you like the single sleeve?



The single sleeve is nice. helps keep the dress in place. I do like the asymetrical nature of the top half. I did receive lots of compliments on the dress and the color. I am hoping to add a dress with 2 whole sleeves on it! 
Check here religiously for great deals: https://www.lollipuff.com/

Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## qtcoco

Hi ladies, I'm in love with my new purchases, please let me share my excitement here 












Excuse my messy bathroom


----------



## Nadin22

bitharvest said:


> ladies, i need your help! i am desperately obsessed with obtaining this one particular HL and i can't seem to find it anywhere. i know it is an older dress, but i just must have it in my collection. (i'm crazy, what can i say?)  any help pointing me in the proper direction would be appreciated.


Hi, I have seen that dress at luisaviaroma in size M...
It's full retail I think.

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...up=&vendorColor=&season=actual&seasProdID=52I


----------



## soleilbrun

qtcoco said:


> Hi ladies, I'm in love with my new purchases, please let me share my excitement here
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015807
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my messy bathroom



Congratulations!  I love them both and the slippers


----------



## Nadin22

liljake said:


> So cutting back on HL spending did not really work...I ended up nabbing this dress from the Outnet: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275585
> 
> (At the behest of the boy, who believes that the weird tiered/peplum-y sides will somehow look amazing on me.  I am fairly certain that I'll be returning this dress, because even if it looks great on me I feel like I have a lot of other full-skirted dresses in my closet that are still waiting to be worn.  But if it looks SUPER FANTASTICALLY AMAZING...I will keep it.)
> 
> I also grabbed the Ari in rich plum from Melody today.  I don't have a purple dress so, uh, this is an important addition to my collection.  Haha.  Or something like that!  I'll post pics of both when I get them.


Hi, did you get the dress? How do you like it?


----------



## Nadin22

Nolia said:


> I tried on the new HL Nanette in Dusty Rose... I fell in love but totally couldn't spend the money on it right now. l___l  Hopefully I find it again someday pre-owned or something.


Nolia, the dress looks great on you! The colors are very beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nadin22

bitharvest said:


> figured i'd post a picture of one of my pride and joys. not the greatest photo, but i one of the few i have of me in one my HLs. this one is the joanne.



You look very pretty. Love the blue! 



soleilbrun said:


> Hello,
> I have this dress and will try to post a photo of me in it. It is not the same colorway but the desigh is the same. Please have this authenticated, it looks suspicious.  I have it in small. Normally buy XXS or XS (US 4).  I guess it runs TTS. I would have preferred a smaller size, I like my dressed on the tighter side but the price was hard to beat. It was fine and I did not have to adjust it all day either (no riding up or boob popping out).



Very beautiful! 


qtcoco said:


> Hi ladies, I'm in love with my new purchases, please let me share my excitement here
> 
> Congrats, they are amazing!
> 
> View attachment 2015806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015807
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my messy bathroom


----------



## petra111

qtcoco said:


> Hi ladies, I'm in love with my new purchases, please let me share my excitement here
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015807
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my messy bathroom


Congrats they both looks great and I got the same Zahra too when I was in Hawaii factory outlets it was too cheap to miss only usd 55 and it was my size!   However now I got it but I somehow feel insecure wearing it out, moreover my boy would kill me for its too revealing lol


----------



## qtcoco

petra111 said:


> Congrats they both looks great and I got the same Zahra too when I was in Hawaii factory outlets it was too cheap to miss only usd 55 and it was my size!   However now I got it but I somehow feel insecure wearing it out, moreover my boy would kill me for its too revealing lol



WAT>???? 55???? o i hate u 
finding that dress in your sz for 55 is like winning a lotto! don ask me how much i paid for mine! >.<

the level of detailing and quality on the dress is amazing! i feel its not too overly sexy, it's the black one that i don't know where i can wear it too???!!! LOL


----------



## liljake

Nadin22 said:


> Hi, did you get the dress? How do you like it?



Yep, got both dresses but I haven't had time to take pics. This week is a pretty big week for my industry, so I've been doing work stuff nonstop.  I actually bought another dress at the HL in Las Vegas (Miracle Mile shops) today -- it's a white sequin dress and it was marked down to $390 from $2200!  Great deal!  So I have tons of pictures to upload!


----------



## mharri20

liljake said:
			
		

> Yep, got both dresses but I haven't had time to take pics. This week is a pretty big week for my industry, so I've been doing work stuff nonstop.  I actually bought another dress at the HL in Las Vegas (Miracle Mile shops) today -- it's a white sequin dress and it was marked down to $390 from $2200!  Great deal!  So I have tons of pictures to upload!



Wow amazing deal!!!! Can't wait to see pics!! When we were in Vegas they didn't have much on sale :/


----------



## Nadin22

liljake said:


> Yep, got both dresses but I haven't had time to take pics. This week is a pretty big week for my industry, so I've been doing work stuff nonstop.  I actually bought another dress at the HL in Las Vegas (Miracle Mile shops) today -- it's a white sequin dress and it was marked down to $390 from $2200!  Great deal!  So I have tons of pictures to upload!



What a great deal! I'm looking forward to your pics. White sequin sounds good. Do you know if the strapless silver dress is still on sale somewhere else? I missed it on the outnet


----------



## pr1nc355

.


----------



## baybay0359

Purchased my first herve leger the other day! It is from Fall 2008. I got it authenticated at lollipuff. Thanks again!

Also any shoe suggestions? the dress has a dark grey strip down the back. Thank you!!


----------



## pr1nc355

^^Congrats!  Love the color.  I think I want my next HL to be red, too, and your pic is helping me decide on that.


----------



## baybay0359

pr1nc355 said:


> ^^Congrats!  Love the color.  I think I want my next HL to be red, too, and your pic is helping me decide on that.



Thank you! I think I am now addicted to Herve Leger!!! uh oh!


----------



## bebefuzz

baybay0359 said:


> Thank you! I think I am now addicted to Herve Leger!!! uh oh!



It's so easy to get addicted! lol... Melody from the SF Herve Leger store and myself ONLY wear Herve Leger to nicer dressed up events!

Btw! Congrats on the fantastic dress! I got that one too!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Nadin22 said:


> You look very pretty. Love the blue!
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## soleilbrun

baybay0359 said:


> Purchased my first herve leger the other day! It is from Fall 2008. I got it authenticated at lollipuff. Thanks again!
> 
> Also any shoe suggestions? the dress has a dark grey strip down the back. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 2019831



The obvious red and/or balck would work but I think a nice nude to elongate the legs would be outasight!


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> It's so easy to get addicted! lol... Melody from the SF Herve Leger store and myself *ONLY wear Herve Leger to nicer dressed up events!
> *
> Btw! Congrats on the fantastic dress! I got that one too!!



This is true for me also. The only real question then becomes which shoes and most likely which CL?


----------



## pr1nc355

I finally got my first Herve Leger dress last night!  I've been wanting one forever, but have been on a tight budget lately, but I got this one at 60% off.  I never knew black dresses went on sale.  I'm very proud of myself for recent weight loss and now have to buy a whole new wardrobe (if anyone has any suggestions of places to get basics that are good quality but not expensive, please LMK).  This dress checks 2 things off my list: 1) little black dress and 2) a HL!


----------



## bebefuzz

pr1nc355 said:


> I finally got my first Herve Leger dress last night!  I've been wanting one forever, but have been on a tight budget lately, but I got this one at 60% off.  I never knew black dresses went on sale.  I'm very proud of myself for recent weight loss and now have to buy a whole new wardrobe (if anyone has any suggestions of places to get basics that are good quality but not expensive, please LMK).  This dress checks 2 things off my list: 1) little black dress and 2) a HL!



Congratulations! And, fantastic dress!! Great choice on investing on a great black dress! 

I tend to spend more on shoes, bottoms, bags and dresses. Fewer items at higher quality! My recommendation is to spend less on tops. Trends really move fast on tops and they  wear out faster in general. Ann Taylor, Zara, H&M, Asos and even Target have nice tops. Being selective is key; clothes seem to add up SO fast! 

Have fun on creating a new wardrobe!!


----------



## pr1nc355

^^Thanks, bebe!  I just checked out your blog, and it's fantastic.  I'm looking to buy my 2nd HL in a few months or so, and I'm sure your info will help me make a smart choice.  And thanks for your info about the wardrobe-building.  I have a great collection of shoes and bags, but I'll look into the bottoms next.


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Can anyone tell me what season this dress is from? http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-l...e=1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-2_YvL9lZV5cM7UobJgNFTQ

I believe the one shoulder blue ombre is from Fall 08? Is this as well? Is the sizing TTS, larger, or smaller?

Thanks!


----------



## bebefuzz

pr1nc355 said:


> ^^Thanks, bebe!  I just checked out your blog, and it's fantastic.  I'm looking to buy my 2nd HL in a few months or so, and I'm sure your info will help me make a smart choice.  And thanks for your info about the wardrobe-building.  I have a great collection of shoes and bags, but I'll look into the bottoms next.



Yea! I saw your amazing "reduced" collection of Louboutin! lol!! That made me smile!


----------



## bebefuzz

MargaretofAnjou said:


> Can anyone tell me what season this dress is from? http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-l...e=1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-2_YvL9lZV5cM7UobJgNFTQ
> 
> I believe the one shoulder blue ombre is from Fall 08? Is this as well? Is the sizing TTS, larger, or smaller?
> 
> Thanks!



The gray one shoulder ombre that you linked to is not from Fall 08. In my opinion, this dress runs small around the bust. 

I'm coming to find out that TTS is not always a very good way to judge sizing. As people have different ideas of what tts is.  Usually, it's ok, but sometimes not.


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

bebefuzz said:


> The gray one shoulder ombre that you linked to is not from Fall 08. In my opinion, this dress runs small around the bust.
> 
> I'm coming to find out that TTS is not always a very good way to judge sizing. As people have different ideas of what tts is.  Usually, it's ok, but sometimes not.



Thanks! Good point about sizing. What I meant is that I wear xxs, but some of the newer dresses run too large for me. I can wear xxs from Fall '08 and Spring '11, which I've heard run smaller. I just wanted to know where this dress fell in the spectrum -- if it was a typical xxs, runs larger, or if it was closer to the Fall '08 dresses...


----------



## pr1nc355

bebefuzz said:


> Yea! I saw your amazing "reduced" collection of Louboutin! lol!! That made me smile!



Glad to make you smile.  It's +1 now, so it's back up to lucky 21 again

I just didn't put up the pics yet, but I will soon


----------



## rock_girl

baybay0359 said:


> Purchased my first herve leger the other day! It is from Fall 2008. I got it authenticated at lollipuff. Thanks again!
> 
> Also any shoe suggestions? the dress has a dark grey strip down the back. Thank you!!



Lovely!  As far as shoes... You could go for a strappy metallic (silver or gunmetal), basic black pump w/ a blazer, or something w/ studs (CL studded VP or pigalle).


----------



## rock_girl

bitharvest said:


> figured i'd post a picture of one of my pride and joys. not the greatest photo, but i one of the few i have of me in one my HLs. this one is the joanne.


This color is stunning on you, so pretty!


qtcoco said:


> Hi ladies, I'm in love with my new purchases, please let me share my excitement here


Congrats!  Both dresses look fabulous on you! 


pr1nc355 said:


> I finally got my first Herve Leger dress last night!  I've been wanting one forever, but have been on a tight budget lately, but I got this one at 60% off.  I never knew black dresses went on sale.  I'm very proud of myself for recent weight loss and now have to buy a whole new wardrobe (if anyone has any suggestions of places to get basics that are good quality but not expensive, please LMK).  This dress checks 2 things off my list: 1) little black dress and 2) a HL!


R!!! You look amaze!


----------



## pr1nc355

^^Thanks, S!


----------



## bebefuzz

MargaretofAnjou said:


> Thanks! Good point about sizing. What I meant is that I wear xxs, but some of the newer dresses run too large for me. I can wear xxs from Fall '08 and Spring '11, which I've heard run smaller. I just wanted to know where this dress fell in the spectrum -- if it was a typical xxs, runs larger, or if it was closer to the Fall '08 dresses...



closest to typical xxs
 coming from someone who has tried this one on (same color).


----------



## baybay0359

baybay0359 said:


> Purchased my first herve leger the other day! It is from Fall 2008. I got it authenticated at lollipuff. Thanks again!
> 
> Also any shoe suggestions? the dress has a dark grey strip down the back. Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 2019831



Here are the shoes I bought to go with my dress. Thank you everybody for your suggestions!! I ended up going with nude shoes because I didn't have any!...how I have lived this long without nude shoes I will never know!

They are Stuart Weitzman.


----------



## bitharvest

Nadin22 said:


> Hi, I have seen that dress at luisaviaroma in size M...
> It's full retail I think.
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...up=&vendorColor=&season=actual&seasProdID=52I



thanks for looking out for me! I didn't see it there, but I need an XS or an XXS. I do appreciate the open eyes though.


----------



## bitharvest

Nadin22 said:


> You look very pretty. Love the blue!
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful!





rock_girl said:


> This color is stunning on you, so pretty!



Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## rock_girl

*Opinions Needed & Welcomed!* 

I need a new LBD and would like to get a HL.  I am looking for something versatile and classic, that I can dress up or down and wear for many years to come.  I avoid miniskirts and strapless, as I am a bit of a klutz.  I like the following styles: New Diane, Lane, Kayann, Luz, and Johanna.   Thoughts??  

As I don't know which of the above dresses are carried locally, so I would appreciate your guidance on sizing.  I wear a US 8-10 and my only HL is a Medium.  I've included a link to the dress I have, only mine is red.  
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Herve...=prod152980285skuBLACKCOMBO003&CS_003=5630585

Thanks in advance for helping me choose my new HL!


----------



## rnsmelody

rock_girl said:


> *Opinions Needed & Welcomed!*
> 
> I need a new LBD and would like to get a HL.  I am looking for something versatile and classic, that I can dress up or down and wear for many years to come.  I avoid miniskirts and strapless, as I am a bit of a klutz.  I like the following styles: New Diane, Lane, Kayann, Luz, and Johanna.   Thoughts??
> 
> As I don't know which of the above dresses are carried locally, so I would appreciate your guidance on sizing.  I wear a US 8-10 and my only HL is a Medium.  I've included a link to the dress I have, only mine is red.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Herve...=prod152980285skuBLACKCOMBO003&CS_003=5630585
> 
> Thanks in advance for helping me choose my new HL!



Great choices! 

New Diane/Lane dress is actually on sale for $474 - This would be the perfect dress for you if you are looking for a dress that is a classic style that will last many years.  It has a low U back. So you can wear a low back bra or a nubra with the dress. We also have a longer version of the Lane dress called the Karima $850 It's about 2 panels longer in length. 

Kayann - 3/4 sleeve dress with open sleeves on the top 
Luz - one shoulder black dress with asymmetrical lines 
Johanna - only comes in the ombre blue & ombre root combo colors

I hope that helps!
Melody


----------



## nywife

Hello everyone! I love Herve Leger but rarely go to an event where I can dress up and was wondering if there were any styles which you could think of that are suitable for wearing to the office (i.e. are closed/high at the back, instead of being strappy).


----------



## liljake

So I realize I have been remiss in posting pictures.  Here's what the silver "faux leather" (but really, it's not faux leather at all) dress looked like -- I ended up returning it:






I just have other dresses that are fit-and-flare that look great and cost a lot less than $800.

Also, here is a truly awful pic of the new Ari I have -- the lighting is doing weird things, and the color is totally off, but in real life it's a sort of deep violet (a little navy-ish) and it looks fantastic: 






I got this one from a boutique and I am keeping it!


----------



## soleilbrun

liljake said:


> So I realize I have been remiss in posting pictures.  Here's what the silver "faux leather" (but really, it's not faux leather at all) dress looked like -- I ended up returning it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have other dresses that are fit-and-flare that look great and cost a lot less than $800.
> 
> Also, here is a truly awful pic of the new Ari I have -- the lighting is doing weird things, and the color is totally off, but in real life it's a sort of deep violet (a little navy-ish) and it looks fantastic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this one from a boutique and I am keeping it!



They both look great on you but if you have the same look for less then a return is warranted. I really need an Ari dress in my life!


----------



## bebefuzz

liljake said:


> So I realize I have been remiss in posting pictures.  Here's what the silver "faux leather" (but really, it's not faux leather at all) dress looked like -- I ended up returning it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have other dresses that are fit-and-flare that look great and cost a lot less than $800.
> 
> Also, here is a truly awful pic of the new Ari I have -- the lighting is doing weird things, and the color is totally off, but in real life it's a sort of deep violet (a little navy-ish) and it looks fantastic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this one from a boutique and I am keeping it!



Congrats on your second Ari!


----------



## erehwon

You look great in Ari...I have one in blue as well  Def. a keeper! Also, I love ur necklace....great look w/ dress 



liljake said:


> So I realize I have been remiss in posting pictures.  Here's what the silver "faux leather" (but really, it's not faux leather at all) dress looked like -- I ended up returning it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have other dresses that are fit-and-flare that look great and cost a lot less than $800.
> 
> Also, here is a truly awful pic of the new Ari I have -- the lighting is doing weird things, and the color is totally off, but in real life it's a sort of deep violet (a little navy-ish) and it looks fantastic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this one from a boutique and I am keeping it!


----------



## bitharvest

liljake said:


> I got this one from a boutique and I am keeping it!



 the ari looks *stunning* on you. love, love, love!


----------



## rock_girl

LilJake - Both dresses look amazing on you!


----------



## bobolo

Hi guys I need some help here I have a Herve ledger pintuck dress in a midnight its blue but not navy 
I usually wear sandals  with this dress or beige yo yo patent pumps.
But it's too cold out side to wear sandals .
I was thinking to wear my louboutin sixties  I am already very tall and the dress is mid thigh. I try not to wear high heels in the winter due to a minor foot drop
Thanks for your help


----------



## liljake

soleilbrun said:


> They both look great on you but if you have the same look for less then a return is warranted. I really need an Ari dress in my life!



Thanks!  Yeah, I loved the silver one but a similar look can be had for less.  Also, it's a little stiff around the bottom--the sides are stuffed with crinoline (or something), so there's a lot of padding down there...I don't know, not my favorite HL dress 



bebefuzz said:


> Congrats on your second Ari!



Thanks 



erehwon said:


> You look great in Ari...I have one in blue as well  Def. a keeper! Also, I love ur necklace....great look w/ dress



Thanks!  I also have a blue Ari...love the style!



bitharvest said:


> the ari looks *stunning* on you. love, love, love!





rock_girl said:


> LilJake - Both dresses look amazing on you!



Thank you!  The Ari is definitely a winner.


----------



## momhappy

Hello!
I have a small collection of HL and I'm thinking of adding another one.  Can someone tell me how the sizing is on the Monique strapless (the black with the nude cut-outs down the front/side)?  How is the length?  What about the bust - is it better for smaller or larger busts?  Thanks


----------



## dpks

nywife said:


> Hello everyone! I love Herve Leger but rarely go to an event where I can dress up and was wondering if there were any styles which you could think of that are suitable for wearing to the office (i.e. are closed/high at the back, instead of being strappy).



You might be able to get away with the Delilah turtleneck dress, but at the end of the day HL is still very form fitting, so it might still be considered inappropriate for an office environment...


----------



## baybay0359

What is everyone's opinion on HL leggings? (full length black) Are they worth it?


----------



## baybay0359

dpks said:


> You might be able to get away with the Delilah turtleneck dress, but at the end of the day HL is still very form fitting, so it might still be considered inappropriate for an office environment...



I agree. Depending on the office I think it COULD work. For example, if you worked at a magazine it would probably be okay. On the other hand, it probably wouldn't work somewhere more formal like a law office.


----------



## Kayapo97

nywife said:


> Hello everyone! I love Herve Leger but rarely go to an event where I can dress up and was wondering if there were any styles which you could think of that are suitable for wearing to the office (i.e. are closed/high at the back, instead of being strappy).



Yes high back, knee length and cap sleeves I think.

Indeed I was on train the other day with a lady who was wearing a black HL to the office. She had a biker jacket to go over it and a pair of patent court shoes which looked fine.  She worked in the creative industry.


----------



## bebefuzz

In a very stylish work setting, a Herve Leger that hides cleavage and is on the longer side will work with a nice blazer. 

Example, this dress below with a boyfriend blazer? 
It is a one shoulder...


----------



## Nadin22

bebefuzz said:


> In a very stylish work setting, a Herve Leger that hides cleavage and is on the longer side will work with a nice blazer.
> 
> Example, this dress below with a boyfriend blazer?
> It is a one shoulder...
> View attachment 2043086



It looks very beautiful!  Nice colors!


----------



## qtcoco

I work in a corporate environment, and I wear my HL regularly to work =)
I wear my black essential scoop neck dress with a cardigan or blazer, and also the HL skirt that I can come up with several combinations.

don't have any pic for the dress, but here's a quick example of the skirt on a work day


----------



## petra111

qtcoco said:


> I work in a corporate environment, and I wear my HL regularly to work =)
> I wear my black essential scoop neck dress with a cardigan or blazer, and also the HL skirt that I can come up with several combinations.
> 
> don't have any pic for the dress, but here's a quick example of the skirt on a work day



Well done u carry the HL very professional yet sexy!  You must b causing hazards at work .  I admire your sense of fashion!


----------



## mharri20

qtcoco said:


> I work in a corporate environment, and I wear my HL regularly to work =)
> I wear my black essential scoop neck dress with a cardigan or blazer, and also the HL skirt that I can come up with several combinations.
> 
> don't have any pic for the dress, but here's a quick example of the skirt on a work day



Loving the outfit for work! I'm very jealous. My work wardrobe consists of long pants, steel toes shoes, a hard hat and safety glasses lol. Not exactly glamorous!


----------



## petra111

mharri20 said:


> Loving the outfit for work! I'm very jealous. My work wardrobe consists of long pants, steel toes shoes, a hard hat and safety glasses lol. Not exactly glamorous!



Lol same here I have to wear uniforms!  An so envious of those girls who works in an office and can show off their wardrobe when they feel like I have no choice! (


----------



## bebefuzz

qtcoco said:


> I work in a corporate environment, and I wear my HL regularly to work =)
> I wear my black essential scoop neck dress with a cardigan or blazer, and also the HL skirt that I can come up with several combinations.
> 
> don't have any pic for the dress, but here's a quick example of the skirt on a work day



VERY cute!


----------



## momhappy

I would say that I work in a fairly creative field (that requires both in office time and out and about with the general public) and I wouldn't consider wearing HL to work.  I just don't think that it's appropriate, even the conservative styles.  I have some fun with my wardrobe choices, but I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing anything skin tight to work.


----------



## Nolia

Incredible necklace with Ari pairing!! 



liljake said:


> So I realize I have been remiss in posting pictures.  Here's what the silver "faux leather" (but really, it's not faux leather at all) dress looked like -- I ended up returning it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have other dresses that are fit-and-flare that look great and cost a lot less than $800.
> 
> Also, here is a truly awful pic of the new Ari I have -- the lighting is doing weird things, and the color is totally off, but in real life it's a sort of deep violet (a little navy-ish) and it looks fantastic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this one from a boutique and I am keeping it!


----------



## Dimple

Does anyone know whether this dress worn by Kim in the Midori ad is Herve Leger? Also is it available anywhere, I love the colour!

*Picture[http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTGrKW8OiLHZJp55QLmXWQIjrRcoF-qsRQH_8377YL72ozKvCFFjg/B]*


----------



## bebefuzz

Dimple said:


> Does anyone know whether this dress worn by Kim in the Midori ad is Herve Leger? Also is it available anywhere, I love the colour!
> 
> *Picture[http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTGrKW8OiLHZJp55QLmXWQIjrRcoF-qsRQH_8377YL72ozKvCFFjg/B]*


*

It is definitely the strapless essential from Herve Leger. But, the color must have been a custom or created by photoshop... as I've never seen this green released to the public.*


----------



## Dimple

Thank you so much, such a shame.


----------



## bebefuzz

just to share my most recent Herve Leger pic!!  Love me an ombre dress from 2008, Pigalle Platos and my favorite purse! 



Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## Chomel

bebefuzz said:


> just to share my most recent Herve Leger pic!!  Love me an ombre dress from 2008, Pigalle Platos and my favorite purse!
> View attachment 2060436
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...


Such a cute photo!


----------



## Prada_Princess

qtcoco said:


> I work in a corporate environment, and I wear my HL regularly to work =)
> I wear my black essential scoop neck dress with a cardigan or blazer, and also the HL skirt that I can come up with several combinations.
> 
> don't have any pic for the dress, but here's a quick example of the skirt on a work day



So gorgeous!


----------



## Divealicious

Lots of EXTRA 50% off at the Outnet International here:
http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Dress...h&designerFilter=Herve_Leger&sortBy=price-asc

The skirt in my basket was sold out before I checked out, but I got a dress  Hope it fits!


----------



## katran26

HL for work? I work in finance/insurance and that would definitely not be allowed! I think HR would have a talk with me lol


----------



## bebefuzz

Valentine's Day outfits, anyone? I'd LOVE to see yours!


----------



## Mi_Lan

bebefuzz said:


> Valentine's Day outfits, anyone? I'd LOVE to see yours!
> View attachment 2066736



Fabulous!


----------



## Zophie

bebefuzz said:


> Valentine's Day outfits, anyone? I'd LOVE to see yours!
> View attachment 2066736



love it!  

I didn't wear anything that exciting for valentines but I just ordered the ash ombre on ebay and hopefully it'll fit, so will post pics when I get it.


----------



## Zophie

bebefuzz said:


> just to share my most recent Herve Leger pic!!  Love me an ombre dress from 2008, Pigalle Platos and my favorite purse!
> View attachment 2060436
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share...



love this one too!


----------



## Zophie

liljake said:


> Also, here is a truly awful pic of the new Ari I have -- the lighting is doing weird things, and the color is totally off, but in real life it's a sort of deep violet (a little navy-ish) and it looks fantastic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this one from a boutique and I am keeping it!



Love the Ari on you!  It's perfect for your figure.


----------



## Ladybug^^

Just received the new dress Tess..it was on sale 60% off 
The material so thick and so different than other HL dress I own 

Thanks letting me share


----------



## bebefuzz

Ladybug^^ said:


> Just received the new dress Tess..it was on sale 60% off
> The material so thick and so different than other HL dress I own
> 
> Thanks letting me share



Love me a Herve! But, I can't keep my eyes off of your shoes!  DAZZLING!


----------



## Ladybug^^

bebefuzz said:


> Love me a Herve! But, I can't keep my eyes off of your shoes!  DAZZLING!



Thanks Bebe...I adore Lady peep strass very much as well 

Btw, you look amazing in your V day outfit


----------



## Nadin22

Ladybug^^ said:


> Just received the new dress Tess..it was on sale 60% off
> The material so thick and so different than other HL dress I own
> 
> Thanks letting me share



You look amazing!  Congrats on your new dress!


----------



## Divealicious

bebefuzz said:


> Valentine's Day outfits, anyone? I'd LOVE to see yours!



That dress is perfect on you  I wore HL on Valentines but I dont have a pic... next time


----------



## bebefuzz

Divealicious said:


> That dress is perfect on you  I wore HL on Valentines but I dont have a pic... next time



no pic.  oh well. I don't know why but, somehow I'm happier knowing that you wore HL too.


----------



## mharri20

bebefuzz said:


> Valentine's Day outfits, anyone? I'd LOVE to see yours!





Ladybug^^ said:


> Just received the new dress Tess..it was on sale 60% off
> The material so thick and so different than other HL dress I own
> 
> Thanks letting me share



You both look great in the dresses!! I love both of those styles. I wore an HL for our late Vday celebration this past weekend in Vegas when we went out to a club  it was so perfect! We stayed out of the crowd so I wouldn't get a drink spilled on me lol.


----------



## Zophie

mharri20 said:


> You both look great in the dresses!! I love both of those styles. I wore an HL for our late Vday celebration this past weekend in Vegas when we went out to a club  it was so perfect! We stayed out of the crowd so I wouldn't get a drink spilled on me lol.



love it!  I can't believe I'm going to admit this, but on NYE I wore a HL dress and my husband overdid it at the VIP open bar and puked vodka....which got on my dress.  cry::censor:

I have a question.  I just got the ash ombre dress today and it's SUPER tight and I haven't gotten it all the way on yet.  Has anyone ever had their HL dress bust open?  It's an XXS like my other ones but it's tighter and I don't want to break it trying to get it on.  I think I can do it (I hope!) but I don't want to ruin it in the process.


----------



## mharri20

Zophie said:


> love it!  I can't believe I'm going to admit this, but on NYE I wore a HL dress and my husband overdid it at the VIP open bar and puked vodka....which got on my dress.  cry::censor:
> 
> I have a question.  I just got the ash ombre dress today and it's SUPER tight and I haven't gotten it all the way on yet.  Has anyone ever had their HL dress bust open?  It's an XXS like my other ones but it's tighter and I don't want to break it trying to get it on.  I think I can do it (I hope!) but I don't want to ruin it in the process.



Omg that's horrible!!!! I would die lol. Hopefully it was clear and you could get it out haha!!


----------



## Zophie

mharri20 said:


> Omg that's horrible!!!! I would die lol. Hopefully it was clear and you could get it out haha!!


yes!  I remember thinking I was glad he didn't eat   Either way, it was awful and embarassing.  Talk about a way to ring in the new year! .  I took the dress to the cleaners and told them "someone" puked vodka all over it, and the guy was really nice and said he'd seen worse!  Yuck.  If it wasn't HL I'd just throw the dress away.


----------



## Divealicious

bebefuzz said:


> no pic.  oh well. I don't know why but, somehow I'm happier knowing that you wore HL too.



haha sorry pretty useless reply without pic i know! didn't really bother to take time for pictures since it was a weekday and in just came home to change from my office attire into my HL and off again... but I'll probably wear a similar outfit next week when I'm going out to dinner with a friend. I made a resolution to wear HL more often. So keep the office-proof pics coming


----------



## Ladybug^^

Nadin22 said:


> You look amazing!  Congrats on your new dress!



Thanks alot


----------



## bebefuzz

Divealicious said:


> haha sorry pretty useless reply without pic i know! didn't really bother to take time for pictures since it was a weekday and in just came home to change from my office attire into my HL and off again... but I'll probably wear a similar outfit next week when I'm going out to dinner with a friend. I made a resolution to wear HL more often. So keep the office-proof pics coming



That's a great resolution! Herve Leger does seem to make my days better and brighter.


----------



## bebefuzz

mharri20 said:


> You both look great in the dresses!! I love both of those styles. I wore an HL for our late Vday celebration this past weekend in Vegas when we went out to a club  it was so perfect! We stayed out of the crowd so I wouldn't get a drink spilled on me lol.



Ooo! LOVE this on you! The leopard print is so sexy yet fun!


----------



## bebefuzz

Zophie said:


> love it!  I can't believe I'm going to admit this, but on NYE I wore a HL dress and my husband overdid it at the VIP open bar and puked vodka....which got on my dress.  cry::censor:
> 
> I have a question.  I just got the ash ombre dress today and it's SUPER tight and I haven't gotten it all the way on yet.  Has anyone ever had their HL dress bust open?  It's an XXS like my other ones but it's tighter and I don't want to break it trying to get it on.  I think I can do it (I hope!) but I don't want to ruin it in the process.



I have the 2008 ash ombre in xxs as well. It was extremely tight getting on the first time. Definitely needed second person assistance. Have never had a Herve Leger bust open on me. How many inches is it apart?


----------



## gymangel812

Zophie said:


> love it!  I can't believe I'm going to admit this, but on NYE I wore a HL dress and my husband overdid it at the VIP open bar and puked vodka....which got on my dress.  cry::censor:
> I have a question.  I just got the ash ombre dress today and it's SUPER tight and I haven't gotten it all the way on yet.  Has anyone ever had their HL dress bust open?  It's an XXS like my other ones but it's tighter and I don't want to break it trying to get it on.  I think I can do it (I hope!) but I don't want to ruin it in the process.



I asked this to an hl sa and it is very unlikely you will break it (I have to large of a chest for hls lol) but I will say that I have that dress and when I bought it there was a little hole or two in between the band's. Not sure if it is prone to breaking or not.


----------



## afsweet

Does it really make a difference what bra you wear with HL? I know a lot of people recommend the nubra. 

I tried on the Alexandra dress at selfridges, and it was incredibly unflattering. It totally flattened my chest, and I'm already small to begin with. I was wearing a wacoal padded push up bra, but I dont think a nubra would have been much better. When the SA asked me how was it, I told her i needed implants before buying it lol.


----------



## bebefuzz

stephc005 said:


> Does it really make a difference what bra you wear with HL? I know a lot of people recommend the nubra.
> 
> I tried on the Alexandra dress at selfridges, and it was incredibly unflattering. It totally flattened my chest, and I'm already small to begin with. I was wearing a wacoal padded push up bra, but I dont think a nubra would have been much better. When the SA asked me how was it, I told her i needed implants before buying it lol.



The dress style and the bra / lack of bra will definitely affect the fit of Herve. All Herve will push down natural breasts somewhat, which imo isn't a bad look... but then again, I think small chested girls look amazing in HL.  If you don't want the dress pushing you down so much, try a HL next time with a very hard shell bra. It will help somewhat.


----------



## bebefuzz

stephc005 said:


> Does it really make a difference what bra you wear with HL? I know a lot of people recommend the nubra.
> 
> I tried on the Alexandra dress at selfridges, and it was incredibly unflattering. It totally flattened my chest, and I'm already small to begin with. I was wearing a wacoal padded push up bra, but I dont think a nubra would have been much better. When the SA asked me how was it, I told her i needed implants before buying it lol.



ooo... and try on another dress as well. I've never thought the Alexandra was flattering myself.


----------



## Divealicious

Hello HL ladies, I'm hoping to get some style advice here (bebefuzz: this time i have pics )

I bought two dresses at the Outnet, looking for a dress that would flatter my figure: kinda big hips and kinda small in the boobie area  Also, I like my dresses not too short and versatile to dress up and down.

So here's dress 1:





I like the length (slightly longer than dress 2) and I like the halterneck.
I'm not sure about the colors (i like the blue, but will it be versatile enough?) and if the top is really flattering for my chest.
The dress is too large btw, will need to exchange it and size down.

And dress 2:




I like the neckline, it manages to give me _some _cleavage :giggles: I like the color blocking at the waist.
I'm not sure however about the length, it may be a little short for me (I feel insecure about my thighs). Also... the green and black, i think it's elegant, but it doesn't exactly pop like the bright blue in the first dress.

So. I'm thinking about keeping one or maybe return both and look for another style. Your opinions or other style suggestions are appreciated


----------



## bebefuzz

Divealicious said:


> Hello HL ladies, I'm hoping to get some style advice here (bebefuzz: this time i have pics )
> 
> I bought two dresses at the Outnet, looking for a dress that would flatter my figure: kinda big hips and kinda small in the boobie area  Also, I like my dresses not too short and versatile to dress up and down.
> 
> So here's dress 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the length (slightly longer than dress 2) and I like the halterneck.
> I'm not sure about the colors (i like the blue, but will it be versatile enough?) and if the top is really flattering for my chest.
> The dress is too large btw, will need to exchange it and size down.
> 
> And dress 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the neckline, it manages to give me _some _cleavage :giggles: I like the color blocking at the waist.
> I'm not sure however about the length, it may be a little short for me (I feel insecure about my thighs). Also... the green and black, i think it's elegant, but it doesn't exactly pop like the bright blue in the first dress.
> 
> So. I'm thinking about keeping one or maybe return both and look for another style. Your opinions or other style suggestions are appreciated



I think they both look great on you; and both are worthy of keeping. But, I think the Kaitlyn colorblock is my favorite on you, looking SUPER SEXY! Not sure why you feel insecure. Jennifer Love Hewitt has WAYYY bigger thighs than you, and she ROCKS short Herve Leger!


----------



## Divealicious

bebefuzz said:


> I think they both look great on you; and both are worthy of keeping. But, I think the Kaitlyn colorblock is my favorite on you, looking SUPER SEXY! Not sure why you feel insecure. Jennifer Love Hewitt has WAYYY bigger thighs than you, and she ROCKS short Herve Leger!



She has the boobs to balance them out  but thank you! Im also leaning to the kaitlyn dress (didnt know the name)


----------



## bitharvest

Divealicious said:


> Hello HL ladies, I'm hoping to get some style advice here (bebefuzz: this time i have pics )
> 
> I bought two dresses at the Outnet, looking for a dress that would flatter my figure: kinda big hips and kinda small in the boobie area  Also, I like my dresses not too short and versatile to dress up and down.
> 
> So here's dress 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the length (slightly longer than dress 2) and I like the halterneck.
> I'm not sure about the colors (i like the blue, but will it be versatile enough?) and if the top is really flattering for my chest.
> The dress is too large btw, will need to exchange it and size down.
> 
> And dress 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the neckline, it manages to give me _some _cleavage :giggles: I like the color blocking at the waist.
> I'm not sure however about the length, it may be a little short for me (I feel insecure about my thighs). Also... the green and black, i think it's elegant, but it doesn't exactly pop like the bright blue in the first dress.
> 
> So. I'm thinking about keeping one or maybe return both and look for another style. Your opinions or other style suggestions are appreciated



You look fantastic in both HLs!!! I love the colour of both dresses on you, and both styles as well. I also don't think that you have any reason to worry about your thighs- you look great!


----------



## bobolo

Divealicious said:


> Hello HL ladies, I'm hoping to get some style advice here (bebefuzz: this time i have pics )
> 
> I bought two dresses at the Outnet, looking for a dress that would flatter my figure: kinda big hips and kinda small in the boobie area  Also, I like my dresses not too short and versatile to dress up and down.
> 
> So here's dress 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the length (slightly longer than dress 2) and I like the halterneck.
> I'm not sure about the colors (i like the blue, but will it be versatile enough?) and if the top is really flattering for my chest.
> The dress is too large btw, will need to exchange it and size down.
> 
> And dress 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the neckline, it manages to give me _some _cleavage :giggles: I like the color blocking at the waist.
> I'm not sure however about the length, it may be a little short for me (I feel insecure about my thighs). Also... the green and black, i think it's elegant, but it doesn't exactly pop like the bright blue in the first dress.
> 
> So. I'm thinking about keeping one or maybe return both and look for another style. Your opinions or other style suggestions are appreciated


You look awesome in both


----------



## Doctorpurple

I want to post a photo of me in medical school winter gala wearing the purple herve leger sarai dress. It was great dress!


----------



## Divealicious

Doctorpurple said:


> I want to post a photo of me in medical school winter gala wearing the purple herve leger sarai dress. It was great dress!



That dress is perfect on you! Love the color, your favorite i guess?


----------



## bebefuzz

Doctorpurple said:


> I want to post a photo of me in medical school winter gala wearing the purple herve leger sarai dress. It was great dress!



So classic and pretty!


----------



## Zophie

bebefuzz said:


> The dress style and the bra / lack of bra will definitely affect the fit of Herve. All Herve will push down natural breasts somewhat, which imo isn't a bad look... but then again, I think small chested girls look amazing in HL.  If you don't want the dress pushing you down so much, try a HL next time with a very hard shell bra. It will help somewhat.


I don't wear a bra with mine and I have implants.  However, the aqua and gray dress with the zipper up the front wouldn't hardly hold them in and if I spread my arms apart my nipples would pop out, so I had to sell it.


----------



## husssy

Hi girls! Just bought my first HL and was wondering if i could have it authenticated here from pics? I bought the wrong size and was going to sell it but don't want to sell a fake...It looks real to me and I also purchased a D&G item from the seller but I honestly have no idea..I'm usually a CL girl! Thanks


----------



## Zophie

bebefuzz said:


> I have the 2008 ash ombre in xxs as well. It was extremely tight getting on the first time. Definitely needed second person assistance. Have never had a Herve Leger bust open on me. How many inches is it apart?


I got it halfway on without help, zipped to the waist, so I'm hoping with help I can get the top zipped up.  It didn't bust open so that's good!


----------



## bebefuzz

Zophie said:


> I got it halfway on without help, zipped to the waist, so I'm hoping with help I can get the top zipped up.  It didn't bust open so that's good!



It looks gorgeous! I love this dress so much! Hope that it can get zipped all the way.


----------



## qtcoco

Zophie said:


> I got it halfway on without help, zipped to the waist, so I'm hoping with help I can get the top zipped up.  It didn't bust open so that's good!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Zophie said:
			
		

> I got it halfway on without help, zipped to the waist, so I'm hoping with help I can get the top zipped up.  It didn't bust open so that's good!



Pretty!


----------



## Myrkur

Divealicious said:


> Hello HL ladies, I'm hoping to get some style advice here (bebefuzz: this time i have pics )
> 
> I bought two dresses at the Outnet, looking for a dress that would flatter my figure: kinda big hips and kinda small in the boobie area  Also, I like my dresses not too short and versatile to dress up and down.
> 
> So here's dress 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the length (slightly longer than dress 2) and I like the halterneck.
> I'm not sure about the colors (i like the blue, but will it be versatile enough?) and if the top is really flattering for my chest.
> The dress is too large btw, will need to exchange it and size down.
> 
> And dress 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the neckline, it manages to give me _some _cleavage :giggles: I like the color blocking at the waist.
> I'm not sure however about the length, it may be a little short for me (I feel insecure about my thighs). Also... the green and black, i think it's elegant, but it doesn't exactly pop like the bright blue in the first dress.
> 
> So. I'm thinking about keeping one or maybe return both and look for another style. Your opinions or other style suggestions are appreciated


I love love love the second one on you and know I need such types of dresses as well since I have the same body type (small boobies, big hips and bottom lol)


----------



## Myrkur

liljake said:


> So I realize I have been remiss in posting pictures.  Here's what the silver "faux leather" (but really, it's not faux leather at all) dress looked like -- I ended up returning it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have other dresses that are fit-and-flare that look great and cost a lot less than $800.
> 
> Also, here is a truly awful pic of the new Ari I have -- the lighting is doing weird things, and the color is totally off, but in real life it's a sort of deep violet (a little navy-ish) and it looks fantastic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this one from a boutique and I am keeping it!



Second dress looks great on you!


----------



## Myrkur

qtcoco said:


> Hi ladies, I'm in love with my new purchases, please let me share my excitement here
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015807
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my messy bathroom



Nice flip flops haha, love the second dress!


----------



## Myrkur

mharri20 said:


> Thought I would post my newest addition  didn't think I would like this dress because the online model pictures from Nordstrom made it look terrible, but once I tried it on I fell in love! I love the scalloping along the top.



You look great in that dress!!


----------



## Myrkur

I want this dress so bad, just have to save my money for NY next month ugghhh.


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Myrkur said:


> I want this dress so bad, just have to save my money for NY next month ugghhh.



What a gorgeous dress! Wish I can have one too!


----------



## Kayapo97

Zophie said:


> I got it halfway on without help, zipped to the waist, so I'm hoping with help I can get the top zipped up.  It didn't bust open so that's good!



Hey girl you look fab in that dress, my experience with HL says they are pretty robust. Hope you can find someone to zip it up all the way.

Otherwise I sometimes use the technique of putting a long bit of string through the zipper and pulling over my shoulder, works well with stretch type outfits! Of course rely on DH being around later on to get me out!


----------



## Myrkur

LeBleu Saphir said:


> What a gorgeous dress! Wish I can have one too!



What's keeping you?


----------



## arnott

Myrkur said:


> I want this dress so bad, just have to save my money for NY next month ugghhh.



Love this!  I want an HL with sleeves!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Myrkur said:


> What's keeping you?



Saving up for a trip to the US of A in May


----------



## bebefuzz

Myrkur said:


> I want this dress so bad, just have to save my money for NY next month ugghhh.


This dress is gorgeous! I love how total bad a** this look is!


----------



## Divealicious

Myrkur said:


> I love love love the second one on you and know I need such types of dresses as well since I have the same body type (small boobies, big hips and bottom lol)



thanks, I ended up keeping the second one and returning the first one. Will probably wear it to a dinner tomorrow. Can't believe how excited i can get over wearing a new dress haha!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Divealicious said:


> thanks, I ended up keeping the second one and returning the first one. Will probably wear it to a dinner tomorrow. Can't believe how excited i can get over wearing a new dress haha!



You look absolutely stunning in the second dress! Enjoy wearing it tomorrow!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Doctorpurple said:


> I want to post a photo of me in medical school winter gala wearing the purple herve leger sarai dress. It was great dress!



One of my favourite dresses! The cut and colour is gorgeous on you, simply breathtaking!


----------



## arnott

bebefuzz said:


> This dress is gorgeous! I love how total bad a** this look is!



Love the dress but bad a** never came to mind when I saw it.  Only $792 on the Outnet!  Great price.  I thought it would be a lot more, even on sale!


----------



## bebefuzz

arnott said:


> Love the dress but bad a** never came to mind when I saw it.  Only $792 on the Outnet!  Great price.  I thought it would be a lot more, even on sale!



I saw this dress on a tv show once, and the girl who wore it was playing a dangerous kind of character, so I think it must have stuck.  Either way, it's super lovely!


----------



## Myrkur

Divealicious said:


> thanks, I ended up keeping the second one and returning the first one. Will probably wear it to a dinner tomorrow. Can't believe how excited i can get over wearing a new dress haha!



Wow I've just noticed you're also from the Netherlands, ha!


----------



## Myrkur

arnott said:


> Love this!  I want an HL with sleeves!



Me toooo


----------



## Myrkur

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Saving up for a trip to the US of A in May



So for the same reason haha


----------



## Divealicious

Myrkur said:


> Wow I've just noticed you're also from the Netherlands, ha!



Ah yes you too then  Nice to see another Dutch person here, in this country where people think you are crazy if you spend more than 200 euros on a single item 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Clearance on the international Outnet site, the dresses are disappearing fast!!!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Myrkur said:


> So for the same reason haha



I bought the dress!!!! I thought why not try it since I'm already paying for delivery on some other clearance dresses I bought off Outnet! I hope it doesn't fit, but sigh... I think I'm gonna be in trouble


----------



## Lae

Divealicious said:


> Ah yes you too then  Nice to see another Dutch person here, in this country where people think you are crazy if you spend more than 200 euros on a single item
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Believe you me, you're not the only one spending more in this country .


----------



## Myrkur

LeBleu Saphir said:


> I bought the dress!!!! I thought why not try it since I'm already paying for delivery on some other clearance dresses I bought off Outnet! I hope it doesn't fit, but sigh... I think I'm gonna be in trouble



Omg I hope it won't look absolutely fabulous on you so I won't buy it hahahhaha. Aaah, I love the dress but I was set on buying a few louboutins in NY.... Hahah


----------



## Divealicious

Did anyone else get something for the Outnet Clearance? They had LOTS of HL at 85% off 

Edit: oh i see LeBleu Saphir bought the dream dress


----------



## Lae

Divealicious said:


> Did anyone else get something for the Outnet Clearance? They had LOTS of HL at 85% off
> 
> Edit: oh i see LeBleu Saphir bought the dream dress



I ordered three dresses, but I don't LOVE them. My very first HL arrived about an hour ago (not from the clearance sale) and I like that one better than the ones I ordered from the sale. But since I'm new to HL it doesn't hurt to try different styles and see what fits my body type. We'll see! 

On a different note: the dress that arrived today was purchased from a reliable store and I don't doubt its authenticity, yet it does not have the made in China tag. Has that happened to any of you? Instead there is a  small black loop stitched into the dress to which the paper tags are attached.


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Divealicious said:


> Did anyone else get something for the Outnet Clearance? They had LOTS of HL at 85% off
> 
> Edit: oh i see LeBleu Saphir bought the dream dress



I did! That dress wasn't on clearance though  I did however get another HL on clearance  can't wait to receive the dresses


----------



## Divealicious

I also ordered a few dresses and a skirt! I hope they fit me okay. One's a strapless, I tried a strapless top a while ago and it didn't fit me right at all


----------



## Lae

US clearance is on!


----------



## missnicoleeee

Hi all. I'm looking to get my first HL dress and couldn't really find any info about sizing..

For ref. I'm normally a size 4, or M. 5'1. What size do you all think would fit me? Thanks


----------



## Lae

I've been looking into swimwear and found an interview with Lubov Azria in Elle. They mention that they changed the fabric and it is, unlike before, now suitable for swimming. How can you tell which fabric is suitable and which one isn't? I would love to know which fabric composition to be looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## Chidori

Sooo.. I just made this super impulsive purchase: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/258989

Hoping it works out well. :x


----------



## Divealicious

Chidori said:


> Sooo.. I just made this super impulsive purchase: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/258989
> 
> Hoping it works out well. :x



ooh congrats! i had that dress in my basket but it sold out in my size before i could finish my order. do share a mod pic if you can! i think its a really pretty dress and am so curious how it looks on a real person and not a mannequin


----------



## Lyn2005

Oh gosh, I totally missed out on the outlet sale!! A dress for $202?! Ahhhhhhhh..... It's so hard to find sales on HL in Canada.


----------



## Chidori

Divealicious said:


> ooh congrats! i had that dress in my basket but it sold out in my size before i could finish my order. do share a mod pic if you can! i think its a really pretty dress and am so curious how it looks on a real person and not a mannequin



Will do, if I remember to! 



Lyn2005 said:


> Oh gosh, I totally missed out on the outlet sale!! A dress for $202?! Ahhhhhhhh..... It's so hard to find sales on HL in Canada.


It is! I'm in Canada too... but luckily a friend from the states is coming up to visit in a month, so guess where I shipped my order to!


----------



## Lyn2005

Chidori said:


> Will do, if I remember to!
> 
> 
> It is! I'm in Canada too... but luckily a friend from the states is coming up to visit in a month, so guess where I shipped my order to!



Oh you lucky gal you!! Sometimes I have a HL dress placed in my cart, but hesitate because with duties, tax, and shipping...it comes out to $150 more than the asking price


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Chidori said:


> Sooo.. I just made this super impulsive purchase: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/258989
> 
> Hoping it works out well. :x



I got this dress too! Hope it works for the both of us  the price was too amazing to resist!


----------



## Myrkur

LeBleu Saphir said:


> I got this dress too! Hope it works for the both of us  the price was too amazing to resist!



Woooow 280 euros


----------



## Myrkur

I am too late, everything is sold out already


----------



## Myrkur

Btw, where did the long sleeved dress go? Is it out of stock?


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Myrkur said:


> Btw, where did the long sleeved dress go? Is it out of stock?



I didn't think I bought the last dress, but u r right, it's no longer on the website!


----------



## Divealicious

Myrkur said:


> I am too late, everything is sold out already



I think most HL sold out in the first hour already. Maybe you get lucky and find a return before the sale ends?


----------



## Lae

Myrkur said:


> I am too late, everything is sold out already





Divealicious said:


> I think most HL sold out in the first hour already. Maybe you get lucky and find a return before the sale ends?



What size are you? I got a couple dresses and they just arrived, but I'm not super impressed at the moment. Will try them on later today. The thing is that I can't return them quickly enough for them to reappear on the site before the end of the sale.


----------



## Myrkur

Divealicious said:


> I think most HL sold out in the first hour already. Maybe you get lucky and find a return before the sale ends?



I'm never acquainted of sales and such haha, always too late for the good stuff.


----------



## Myrkur

Lae said:


> What size are you? I got a couple dresses and they just arrived, but I'm not super impressed at the moment. Will try them on later today. The thing is that I can't return them quickly enough for them to reappear on the site before the end of the sale.



I think I'm size XS, not sure, are they really tight?


----------



## Divealicious

Myrkur said:


> I'm never acquainted of sales and such haha, always too late for the good stuff.





Lae said:


> What size are you? I got a couple dresses and they just arrived, but I'm not super impressed at the moment. Will try them on later today. The thing is that I can't return them quickly enough for them to reappear on the site before the end of the sale.



Me too! I ordered size M's


----------



## Lae

Myrkur said:


> I think I'm size XS, not sure, are they really tight?



I ordered one XS for my sister (I'm M/L myself), but there's no way she's fitting into this. It's strapless, so tight is a good thing but it is very small from my perspective .



Divealicious said:


> Me too! I ordered size M's



Which ones did you get?


----------



## Myrkur

Lae said:


> I ordered one XS for my sister (I'm M/L myself), but there's no way she's fitting into this. It's strapless, so tight is a good thing but it is very small from my perspective .
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones did you get?



Can you take a photo? I have XS/S normally, well my upper body is very small, but I have a large bottom lol


----------



## Divealicious

Lae said:


> I ordered one XS for my sister (I'm M/L myself), but there's no way she's fitting into this. It's strapless, so tight is a good thing but it is very small from my perspective .
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones did you get?



https://www.theoutnet.com/product/275528 which i will be returning as it's not flattering on me

https://www.theoutnet.com/product/216925 blue ombre strapless  it's so pretty! keeper!

Im actually trying everything I ordered on now, just received everything last night


----------



## Lae

Divealicious said:


> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/275528 which i will be returning as it's not flattering on me
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/216925 blue ombre strapless  it's so pretty! keeper!
> 
> Im actually trying everything I ordered on now, just received everything last night



You have this first one in a M?!  Aargh! This is the one I missed out on! Can I pm you about this?

Love the ombre!


----------



## Lae

Myrkur said:


> Can you take a photo? I have XS/S normally, well my upper body is very small, but I have a large bottom lol



This is the XS: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/259005 

As you can see on the stock pic there is a vertical line running down the middle of the dress. This is not nearly as visible IRL as it is on the pic, but it's there.


----------



## Divealicious

Lae said:


> You have this first one in a M?!  Aargh! This is the one I missed out on! Can I pm you about this?
> 
> Love the ombre!



sure! pm me!

i've had both in my wishlist for a while and already noticed they were 85% off before the sale started, but I was unable to buy them until the official start. I think I checked them out 2 minutes after the sale started 

... confession... i actually have some more stuff but I feel so guilty for being such a material girl and buying so much! Please don't judge me :wondering


----------



## Myrkur

Lae said:


> This is the XS: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/259005
> 
> As you can see on the stock pic there is a vertical line running down the middle of the dress. This is not nearly as visible IRL as it is on the pic, but it's there.



Oh I think I will fit into that, I just don't like the print


----------



## Lae

Divealicious said:


> sure! pm me!
> 
> i've had both in my wishlist for a while and already noticed they were 85% off before the sale started, but I was unable to buy them until the official start. I think I checked them out 2 minutes after the sale started
> 
> ... confession... i actually have some more stuff but I feel so guilty for being such a material girl and buying so much! Please don't judge me :wondering



More HL, or other items?  No judging! Sales like these are meant to go wild 



Myrkur said:


> Oh I think I will fit into that, I just don't like the print



Too bad! It was worth a shot.


----------



## Myrkur

Divealicious said:


> sure! pm me!
> 
> i've had both in my wishlist for a while and already noticed they were 85% off before the sale started, but I was unable to buy them until the official start. I think I checked them out 2 minutes after the sale started
> 
> ... confession... *i actually have some more stuff but I feel so guilty for being such a material girl and buying so much! Please don't judge me *:wondering



That's the reason we're all on TPF right?!


----------



## Divealicious

Here's the ombre  It's a medium, I think a small could be better, but I don't think I will be able to bring myself to return this one as there is no small available







P.S. excuse the mess!


----------



## Myrkur

Divealicious said:


> Here's the ombre  It's a medium, I think a small could be better, but I don't think I will be able to bring myself to return this one as there is no small available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. excuse the mess!



Wow the ombre looks much better on then on the website!!


----------



## Divealicious

The votes are in  the bf said rawrrr about the ombre, so keeping that. also will be keeping the tye die skirt https://www.theoutnet.com/product/212795

Will be returning a black/grey strapless in size S https://www.theoutnet.com/product/258997
And will probably be rehoming the sunburst dress to Lae, or if not, also returning it  https://www.theoutnet.com/product/275528

So. This was fun! Now... I Am BANNED


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Divealicious said:


> Here's the ombre  It's a medium, I think a small could be better, but I don't think I will be able to bring myself to return this one as there is no small available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. excuse the mess!



You look amazing in the dress! It's definitely a keeper!


----------



## bebefuzz

Divealicious said:


> Here's the ombre  It's a medium, I think a small could be better, but I don't think I will be able to bring myself to return this one as there is no small available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. excuse the mess!



love it! Rawr indeed.


----------



## Lae

Divealicious said:


> The votes are in  the bf said rawrrr about the ombre, so keeping that. also will be keeping the tye die skirt https://www.theoutnet.com/product/212795
> 
> Will be returning a black/grey strapless in size S https://www.theoutnet.com/product/258997
> And will probably be rehoming the sunburst dress to Lae, or if not, also returning it  https://www.theoutnet.com/product/275528
> 
> So. This was fun! Now... I Am BANNED



Let's hope it fits... This situation seems too much like destiny for it it not to! Of all the places and the people in the world that dress could have been shipped to.



LeBleu Saphir said:


> You look amazing in the dress! It's definitely a keeper!



Agreed!


----------



## Chidori

Lyn2005 said:


> Oh you lucky gal you!! Sometimes I have a HL dress placed in my cart, but hesitate because with duties, tax, and shipping...it comes out to $150 more than the asking price


I  know exactly what you mean, haha. Happens all too often with other sites too!

If my friend was driving up instead of flying, I'd prob order more of other stuff too, but feel bad taking up too much luggage space LOL



Divealicious said:


> Here's the ombre  It's a medium, I think a small could be better, but I don't think I will be able to bring myself to return this one as there is no small available
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. excuse the mess!



Divealicious - that dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## Lyn2005

Okay, I have a question about storage. 

Is it really bad to have a bunch of HL stacked up on top of one another in a cupboard. I have only a drawer space left for them, so I end up stacking 6 dresses on top of one another. Is this really bad for the dress at the very bottom?

Anyone try hanging their dresses by the purple inside handtags instead? Or folding them in half and hanging them?


----------



## Myrkur

Lyn2005 said:


> Okay, I have a question about storage.
> 
> Is it really bad to have a bunch of HL stacked up on top of one another in a cupboard. I have only a drawer space left for them, so I end up stacking 6 dresses on top of one another. Is this really bad for the dress at the very bottom?
> 
> Anyone try hanging their dresses by the purple inside handtags instead? Or folding them in half and hanging them?



Can't you hang your dresses like this? Sorry for the photo, first photo I found on google
http://cdn103.iofferphoto.com/img3/item/505/035/070/herve-leger-dress-size-s-2b0e.jpg


----------



## bebefuzz

Lyn2005 said:


> Okay, I have a question about storage.
> 
> Is it really bad to have a bunch of HL stacked up on top of one another in a cupboard. I have only a drawer space left for them, so I end up stacking 6 dresses on top of one another. Is this really bad for the dress at the very bottom?
> 
> Anyone try hanging their dresses by the purple inside handtags instead? Or folding them in half and hanging them?



The way that you are storing them right now is much better than hanging them, imo.


----------



## IBleedOrange

So, I popped a seam on the side of one of my dresses when I was tugging a little too hard on it. I live 30+ minutes from the nearest decent-sized city and am an hour and a half from two major cities. It's only a few stitches that came undone- can I take it to any seamstress to fix or should I take it to one of the larger cities? By the time you factor in gas (especially if I have to leave it there), it could be an $80 fix :-/


----------



## Myrkur

bebefuzz said:


> The way that you are storing them right now is much better than hanging them, imo.



Why can't you hang them?


----------



## Myrkur

IBleedOrange said:


> So, I popped a seam on the side of one of my dresses when I was tugging a little too hard on it. I live 30+ minutes from the nearest decent-sized city and am an hour and a half from two major cities. It's only a few stitches that came undone- can I take it to any seamstress to fix or should I take it to one of the larger cities? By the time you factor in gas (especially if I have to leave it there), it could be an $80 fix :-/



Isn't there any great seamstress near you? Maybe you can google for reviews..


----------



## Lae

Myrkur said:


> Why can't you hang them?



Given their weight it's possible that they'll stretch over time.


----------



## Myrkur

Lae said:


> Given their weight it's possible that they'll stretch over time.



Oh I get it!


----------



## IBleedOrange

Myrkur said:


> Isn't there any great seamstress near you? Maybe you can google for reviews..



I did... the nearest one with good reviews is about 40 minutes away. There's a few "alterations" places in my town (t the drycleaners), but they don't have any reviews. I may swing by and see what they think- its really less than 10 stitches that need to be fixed.


----------



## aoqtpi

Can anybody recommend a seamstress in Toronto, Ontario?


I purchased an HL, from their Miracle Miles location in Las Vegas, which had a few gaps between the bandages. The SA said it was an easy fix and sent me to "their" seamstress. When I went to pick up the dress, the seamstress said she'd "reinforced" all the seams on the bottom half the dress so this wouldn't happen again. I didn't think anything of it at the time, since she was "the boutique's" seamstress.

When I put it on for the first time this weekend, I was horrified to find the stitching was way too tight, making each band stretch in the middle but not on the seams, so I look like the Michelin man. 

I'm thinking my only option at this point is to have someone undo the reinforcing and re-sew, and if worst comes to worst they'll have to do all the stitches on the bottom half and put the bands back together


----------



## Divealicious

aoqtpi said:


> Can anybody recommend a seamstress in Toronto, Ontario?
> 
> 
> I purchased an HL, from their Miracle Miles location in Las Vegas, which had a few gaps between the bandages. The SA said it was an easy fix and sent me to "their" seamstress. When I went to pick up the dress, the seamstress said she'd "reinforced" all the seams on the bottom half the dress so this wouldn't happen again. I didn't think anything of it at the time, since she was "the boutique's" seamstress.
> 
> When I put it on for the first time this weekend, I was horrified to find the stitching was way too tight, making each band stretch in the middle but not on the seams, so I look like the Michelin man.
> 
> I'm thinking my only option at this point is to have someone undo the reinforcing and re-sew, and if worst comes to worst they'll have to do all the stitches on the bottom half and put the bands back together



Oh no!! Can you go black and explain/complain? I really hope you can have it undone...


----------



## Lyn2005

bebefuzz said:


> The way that you are storing them right now is much better than hanging them, imo.





Lae said:


> Given their weight it's possible that they'll stretch over time.



Thank you ladies  

I will keep them folded and laid flat in my drawer then. I wouldn't want them to stretch out of shape


----------



## aoqtpi

Divealicious said:


> Oh no!! Can you go black and explain/complain? I really hope you can have it undone...



I'm at school in NB, Canada now, so I can't go back  I've emailed CD but haven't heard back... I'm assuming, worst comes to worst, a talented seamstress will be able to fix this...


----------



## bebefuzz

IBleedOrange said:


> So, I popped a seam on the side of one of my dresses when I was tugging a little too hard on it. I live 30+ minutes from the nearest decent-sized city and am an hour and a half from two major cities. It's only a few stitches that came undone- can I take it to any seamstress to fix or should I take it to one of the larger cities? By the time you factor in gas (especially if I have to leave it there), it could be an $80 fix :-/



This sounds like a very simple fix. I would go to a nearby seamstress. That's just me.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Just purchase this red gown from net a porter. What do you think?


----------



## J_L33

Mi_Lan said:


> Just purchase this red gown from net a porter. What do you think?



*sizzling hot!* I love it!


----------



## Lyn2005

Mi_Lan said:


> Just purchase this red gown from net a porter. What do you think?



Gorgeous! I love the silhouette!


----------



## Myrkur

Mi_Lan said:


> Just purchase this red gown from net a porter. What do you think?



Pretty! Can't wait to see a mod pic


----------



## pr1nc355

I think I'm ready to rip the tag out of my first (and only---for now, anyway) HL dress.  Any advice on how to do this?  I remember the SA telling me not to cut it, but I don't remember what else she said lol  I did a search and couldn't find a post on how this is actually done.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Lyn2005 said:


> Gorgeous! I love the silhouette!





Myrkur said:


> Pretty! Can't wait to see a mod pic



TY you are so kind. Definitely post mod pic when it arrives. I have bought the shorter version of this dress (lipstick red too) a year ago and it's fabulous. So decided to buy the gown one for a next coming special occasion .


----------



## IBleedOrange

pr1nc355 said:


> I think I'm ready to rip the tag out of my first (and only---for now, anyway) HL dress.  Any advice on how to do this?  I remember the SA telling me not to cut it, but I don't remember what else she said lol  I did a search and couldn't find a post on how this is actually done.



http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/blog/2011/08/24/how-remove-back-tag-new-herve-leger


----------



## Mi_Lan

IBleedOrange said:


> http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/blog/2011/08/24/how-remove-back-tag-new-herve-leger




Thank for this  
I didn't know this too, i used to always cut the back tag. Luckily there was no issue but won't do it anymore from now on. 


Here is my new purchase today. HV Katherine sequin dress.  Haven't seen it IRL but I like it very much from the photo. Cant resist, Two purchases within 3 days. So I am in Ban Island now. 






I bought this color because the silver is no more available. Hope it is not too dark IRL.


----------



## rock_girl

Mi_Lan said:


> Just purchase this red gown from net a porter. What do you think?





Mi_Lan said:


> Here is my new purchase today. HV Katherine sequin dress.  Haven't seen it IRL but I like it very much from the photo. Cant resist, Two purchases within 3 days. So I am in Ban Island now.



Both are stunning!  Congrats on two fabulous purchases.


----------



## baybay0359

HL on gilt tomorrow!!!!!! 

WHY DO I HAVE TO BE A FREAKING BROKE STUDENT!?! 3 more weeks until I am finished!


----------



## mishybelle

baybay0359 said:


> HL on gilt tomorrow!!!!!!
> 
> WHY DO I HAVE TO BE A FREAKING BROKE STUDENT!?! 3 more weeks until I am finished!



HL on Gilt = FAIL. Regular price for a Sydney scoop neck dress???? Come on... The $150 credit just doesn't sound that enticing.


----------



## liljake

mishybelle said:


> HL on Gilt = FAIL. Regular price for a Sydney scoop neck dress???? Come on... The $150 credit just doesn't sound that enticing.


Haha, yeah, HL on Gilt is always a fail.  Plus I think they once had a $200 credit.


----------



## 336

Can someone authenticate this for me?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...0942?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4ac1c82b8e

I am so in love with it!


----------



## hellokitty99

336 said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...0942?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4ac1c82b8e
> 
> I am so in love with it!


You should ask the seller for more pictures, especially a front shot of the HL label inside the dress and hanger straps.


----------



## Love_Cam

Hi girls! I can't seem to find the answer to my question anywhere so I thought I would pop by and see if anyone here knew...

Can you steam Herve dresses? I live in a small town with not very good dry cleaners and prefer to steam my clothes in my dryer until they just have to go to the cleaners. Good or bad idea?

PS- Mi_Lan I LOVE that dress- so beautiful! Nice choice!


----------



## Mi_Lan

Some of my recent purchases  

Off white Sydney 

I also bought a new pair crystal Craie python Loubie for her  






And lipstick red with her matching Louboutin too.


----------



## bebefuzz

Love_Cam said:


> Hi girls! I can't seem to find the answer to my question anywhere so I thought I would pop by and see if anyone here knew...
> 
> Can you steam Herve dresses? I live in a small town with not very good dry cleaners and prefer to steam my clothes in my dryer until they just have to go to the cleaners. Good or bad idea?
> 
> PS- Mi_Lan I LOVE that dress- so beautiful! Nice choice!



If there is a stain on the dress, do NOT steam! It can possibly make the stain permanent. If it's just to straighten it out, it's usually fine. but, proceed with caution and never at too high steam.


----------



## bebefuzz

Mi_Lan said:


> Some of my recent purchases
> 
> Off white Sydney
> 
> I also bought a new pair crystal Craie python Loubie for her
> 
> View attachment 2128361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old lipstick red with her matching Louboutin too.
> 
> View attachment 2128364
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128365



Lovely! Mod pics?


----------



## bebefuzz

sharing a pic


----------



## Myrkur

bebefuzz said:


> sharing a pic
> View attachment 2128434



Looks so good on you!!!


----------



## Myrkur

Mi_Lan said:


> Some of my recent purchases
> 
> Off white Sydney
> 
> I also bought a new pair crystal Craie python Loubie for her
> 
> View attachment 2128361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lipstick red with her matching Louboutin too.
> 
> View attachment 2128364
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2128365


Love your new purchases! Been eyeing that red HL for a while now, is it the one that's on the outnet or is it a different red?


----------



## Divealicious

bebefuzz said:


> sharing a pic
> View attachment 2128434



that dress looks fantastic on you! very flattering


----------



## Mi_Lan

Myrkur said:


> Love your new purchases! Been eyeing that red HL for a while now, is it the one that's on the outnet or is it a different red?



Yes the same on the outnet. It called red lipstick.  I love this style and have bought some short and the long gown versions too. They are gorgeous  

I am thinking of buying this similar in gold metallic too. What do you ladies think? It is on sale buy one get one free at my local store now. But priced at 1500$.


----------



## Myrkur

Mi_Lan said:


> Yes the same on the outnet. It called red lipstick.  I love this style and have bought the short and the long gown version too. They are gorgeous
> 
> I am thinking of buying this similar in gold metallic too. What do you ladies think? It is on sale buy one get one free at my local store now. But priced at 1500$.
> 
> View attachment 2128842



Yuck, I don't like Nicki Minaj but I think on someone who dress not so extravagant as her it will nice. What other dress are you getting? (buy one get one free)


----------



## mharri20

bebefuzz said:


> sharing a pic
> View attachment 2128434



Love this dress on you! You have the perfect body for HL


----------



## Mi_Lan

Myrkur said:


> Yuck, I don't like Nicki Minaj but I think on someone who dress not so extravagant as her it will nice. What other dress are you getting? (buy one get one free)



I do not like her either though. But I adore the dress, it's fabulous IRL, but with that price, huh, I spent so much this week on shoes, bag, dress etc and need to control myself from buying any new thing. Btw they have some other very nice dresses there on sale. and all are cheaper than this Iman means I can take one of them for free if I buy the Iman. Good deal do you think so? 

Here they are. They have more but I didn't try on them. Do you ladies know the style name of the red one? I love this dress although its darker than red lipstick.


----------



## Mi_Lan




----------



## bebefuzz

Mi_Lan said:


> View attachment 2128908



Love these! Favorites are metallic colorblock and the red capsleeve.


----------



## bebefuzz

Myrkur said:


> Looks so good on you!!!





Divealicious said:


> that dress looks fantastic on you! very flattering





mharri20 said:


> Love this dress on you! You have the perfect body for HL



Thank you much ladies!!


----------



## Mi_Lan

bebefuzz said:


> Love these! Favorites are metallic colorblock and the red capsleeve.



Same idea here. Do you know the metalic Mickie is wearing is gold champagne or rose gold? 

You wear HL so well girl!!


----------



## rnsmelody

Mi_Lan said:


> View attachment 2128908



Love the dresses on you! Which ones are you planning to get? 

The Iman dress color is called gold champagne.


----------



## Mi_Lan

rnsmelody said:


> Love the dresses on you! Which ones are you planning to get?
> 
> The Iman dress color is called gold champagne.




I am still thinking but I may get the Iman and take the red capsleeps for free. 
You mean the Iman on Nikki s gold champagne? I can't really tell from the photo but I remember there are two tone gold champagne and rose gold Iman. So i am not sure what color her dress is.  The one at store is gold champagne.


----------



## mharri20

Mi_Lan said:


> View attachment 2128908



LOVE these dresses on you! The solid red is my favorite  you have an amazing figure for HL!!

I recently had a new purchase  my friend had bought a dress on sale and decided she didn't want it anymore, so I bought it off if her! It fits me perfectly and I love the colors!


----------



## Dressyup

mharri20 said:


> LOVE these dresses on you! The solid red is my favorite  you have an amazing figure for HL!!
> 
> I recently had a new purchase  my friend had bought a dress on sale and decided she didn't want it anymore, so I bought it off if her! It fits me perfectly and I love the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130118



That is really pretty! It is stunning in color and it really flatters your figure!


----------



## rnsmelody

mharri20 said:


> LOVE these dresses on you! The solid red is my favorite  you have an amazing figure for HL!!
> 
> I recently had a new purchase  my friend had bought a dress on sale and decided she didn't want it anymore, so I bought it off if her! It fits me perfectly and I love the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130118




 Ohhh my *mharri20*!! The Carmela looks amazing on you!!


----------



## rnsmelody

Mi_Lan said:


> I am still thinking but I may get the Iman and take the red capsleeps for free.
> You mean the Iman on Nicki is gold champagne? I can't really tell from the photo but I remember there are two tone gold champagne and rose gold Iman. So i am not sure what color is her dress.  The one at store is gold champagne.



 Yeah, the one your tried on the store is the gold champagne and the one that Nikki Minaj has on is the rose gold color. 

 That's a great deal! Which store offers the BOGO deal?


----------



## Mi_Lan

mharri20 said:


> LOVE these dresses on you! The solid red is my favorite  you have an amazing figure for HL!!
> 
> I recently had a new purchase  my friend had bought a dress on sale and decided she didn't want it anymore, so I bought it off if her! It fits me perfectly and I love the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130118




Wow wow..... You look stunning!!!





rnsmelody said:


> Yeah, the one your tried on the store is the gold champagne and the one that Nikki Minaj has on is the rose gold color.
> 
> That's a great deal! Which store offers the BOGO deal?




Thank you! Yeah great deal but  the store based outside the US


----------



## rnsmelody

Mi_Lan said:


> Wow wow..... You look stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yeah great deal but  the store based outside the US



That would be a great decision to get the Iman & the Hansen (cap sleeve) since Iman is still fp at the boutiques.


----------



## Love_Cam

bebefuzz said:


> If there is a stain on the dress, do NOT steam! It can possibly make the stain permanent. If it's just to straighten it out, it's usually fine. but, proceed with caution and never at too high steam.



Thank you!! &#10084;


----------



## Kayapo97

mharri20 said:


> LOVE these dresses on you! The solid red is my favorite  you have an amazing figure for HL!!
> 
> I recently had a new purchase  my friend had bought a dress on sale and decided she didn't want it anymore, so I bought it off if her! It fits me perfectly and I love the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130118



You look amazing in that dress, it fits you so well, congrats!


----------



## mharri20

Kayapo97 said:


> You look amazing in that dress, it fits you so well, congrats!



Thank you! It's one if my new favs


----------



## mharri20

Dressyup said:


> That is really pretty! It is stunning in color and it really flatters your figure!



Thank you all! Sorry for not multi-quoting but I can't figure out how to do it ok the new iPhone app and it takes up so much room to do it individually! I love it and can't wait to wear it


----------



## Myrkur

mharri20 said:


> LOVE these dresses on you! The solid red is my favorite  you have an amazing figure for HL!!
> 
> I recently had a new purchase  my friend had bought a dress on sale and decided she didn't want it anymore, so I bought it off if her! It fits me perfectly and I love the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130118



This dress looks so good on you, I'm not a person who would pick out prints but I love how they can look so good on others.


----------



## Myrkur

Mi_Lan said:


> View attachment 2128908



Ahh mi_lan all these dresses look soo good on you!! Did you get the two for 1 deal?


----------



## Myrkur

Anyone here who has this dress (in this color?) I'm thinking of ordering it when I get back from NY next week. I really love the color and the style how the lines goes and the round neck.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Myrkur said:


> Ahh mi_lan all these dresses look soo good on you!! Did you get the two for 1 deal?




Yeah I Brought them home yesterday. I bought the IMan gold champagne and get the red Hansen for free lolz. Will take modeling pics when I am free.




Myrkur said:


> Anyone here who has this dress (in this color?) I'm thinking of ordering it when I get back from NY next week. I really love the color and the style how the lines goes and the round neck.




I just bought it last week but in off white color, it called Sydney. Very simple but sexy style. I love it and want to get it in every color if I can. What size is your?  I saw this Sydney yellow on decades for 450$ I think. Good deal though. If you are size S pls get it.


----------



## Myrkur

Mi_Lan said:


> Yeah I Brought them home yesterday. I bought the IMan gold champagne and get the red Hansen for free lolz. Will take modeling pics when I am free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought it last week but in off white color, it called Sydney. Very simple but sexy style. I love it and want to get it in every color if I can. What size is your?  I saw this Sydney yellow on decades for 450$ I think. Good deal though. If you are size S pls get it.



Not sure it's going to be my first HL. I'm normally size XS, should I get XS?


----------



## bebefuzz

mharri20 said:


> love these dresses on you! The solid red is my favorite  you have an amazing figure for hl!!
> 
> I recently had a new purchase  my friend had bought a dress on sale and decided she didn't want it anymore, so i bought it off if her! It fits me perfectly and i love the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130118



perfect


----------



## Divealicious

Lots of Just In HL on the Outnet (international). Someone snatch up something nice! I'm on a ban


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

Divealicious said:


> Lots of Just In HL on the Outnet (international). Someone snatch up something nice! I'm on a ban


 
I was literally clicking pay and someone bought my dream dress  I don't actually own a HL yet so was really excited! I ordered another one now, but the last one I ordered was too big so I had to return it.  Hope this one fits!


----------



## soleilbrun

xxxxmexxxx said:


> I was literally clicking pay and someone bought my dream dress  I don't actually own a HL yet so was really excited! I ordered another one now, but the last one I ordered was too big so I had to return it. Hope this one fits!


 
Otnet sale + HL = cut thoat competition for dresses. I hope the one you managed to get fits. Check back regularly maybe someone will return your dream dress.


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Divealicious said:


> Lots of Just In HL on the Outnet (international). Someone snatch up something nice! I'm on a ban



Managed to snatch one of my HGs! Hopefully it fits  I really should go on a HL ban


----------



## Divealicious

xxxxmexxxx said:


> I was literally clicking pay and someone bought my dream dress  I don't actually own a HL yet so was really excited! I ordered another one now, but the last one I ordered was too big so I had to return it.  Hope this one fits!



Looking forward to pics 



LeBleu Saphir said:


> Managed to snatch one of my HGs! Hopefully it fits  I really should go on a HL ban



I bought the strapless Ombre during the last clearance sale, the colors are much nicer IRL than on the website. I bet you'll love it


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Divealicious said:


> Looking forward to pics
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the strapless Ombre during the last clearance sale, the colors are much nicer IRL than on the website. I bet you'll love it



I hope so too Divealicious! Have been stalking the Outnet and Lollipuff in the hope of finding this dress, can't wait to receive it


----------



## mharri20

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Managed to snatch one of my HGs! Hopefully it fits  I really should go on a HL ban



I have this dress in the gray version and I love it!! Hopefully it fits!


----------



## kitty89

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Managed to snatch one of my HGs! Hopefully it fits  I really should go on a HL ban



Lovely find!! I really, really want a blue HL. And a red one. And a white one. I think I have a problem... 

I was at the dentist when the Outnet sale went went live so am sure I missed most of the really good stuff, but I did grab this:

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/368445


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

soleilbrun said:


> Otnet sale + HL = cut thoat competition for dresses. I hope the one you managed to get fits. Check back regularly maybe someone will return your dream dress.



I really hope so too, the dress didn't arrive tonight expected so have to wait another day to see it!


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

Divealicious said:


> Looking forward to pics
> 
> 
> 
> Will definitely post a pix up if it fits, it's so hard to gauge sizes online


----------



## Mi_Lan

FashionHunt said:


> I missed the Outnet sale  I really wanted the blue dress with the scalloped edges.  I got a coral dress from Outnet just the other day though and it should arrive tomorrow.
> A few weeks ago, I purchased the light yellow dress (with double straps at the shoulders) and it was awful (it is sold out/no longer listed, so I can't post a link, but it was on the site earlier today).  As soon as I opened the box, it smelled like chemicals of some sort (almost like paint).  When I touched the dress, I could tell immediately that the fabric felt different.  All the tags, etc. looked authentic, but the material was much thinner than I'm used to.  The fabric was so bad, it was even see-through up top.  I've never had a bad experience with Outnet (and I have purchased several HLs from them), but that dress was not right...



So sorry to heard this. Do you remember the style's name of that dress?


----------



## kitty89

FashionHunt said:


> Here is the dress:  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/368434
> The size I ordered (and then returned) was an XS, which is my normal size in HL.  I was really hoping that the dress would work because the light yellow color was so pretty and perfect for spring.  It really was like nothing I have ever experienced with HL before.  Maybe they had a bad batch of material or something?  The smell was odd too, but to be fair, I suppose it could have been the packaging materials (which was just the usual tissue paper).  I have never felt a fake HL dress before, so I don't really have anything to compare it to.  I have seen/felt the Bebe bandage-style dresses/skirts and even the material on those was better than that of the Yellow HL.



I am not sure about the material issue (though I have found the "thickness" and texture of bandages varies quite a bit across styles, and have returned an HL in the past due to the thinness of the bandage fabric) but I have already mentioned to the Outnet through a feedback survey that the HLs I receive from them smell very strongly of what I believe to be mothballs or some other sort of "preservative". I also had the same issue with an Issa dress last week. The past two HLs I've bought from them have been ridiculously smelly. However, it dissipates very quickly - I usually just leave them somewhere to air for an hour or two and they're back to normal. They are definitely aware that this is an issue, so it will be interesting to see whether my latest purchase also smells funky!!

EDIT - to be clear, the outnet actually replied to my point about the odour of the dresses with a personalised email saying that this is totally unacceptable, apologising, and promising to look into it.


----------



## Mirp

Can I ask a really awkward question? Is it the dress or does everyone on this forum just have really nice boobs?! I've been considering jumping on the HL band wagon but not sure about how to fit a bra under most of their designs. What does everyone else do about that problem?


----------



## bebefuzz

Mirp said:


> Can I ask a really awkward question? Is it the dress or does everyone on this forum just have really nice boobs?! I've been considering jumping on the HL band wagon but not sure about how to fit a bra under most of their designs. What does everyone else do about that problem?



Hey Mirp, You can wear a regular/strapless bra with most Herve Leger.


----------



## Beriloffun

I just ordered my first HL piece...can't wait for it to get here! Really hoping it fits perfectly


----------



## Divealicious

Beriloffun said:


> I just ordered my first HL piece...can't wait for it to get here! Really hoping it fits perfectly
> View attachment 2136539



i have this skirt  love how you can dress it up and down. I think it runs slightly large, but I don't mind. Hope it will fit you!


----------



## Mi_Lan

FashionHunt said:


> I forgot to add that my coral HL arrived from Outnet today.  Here it is:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/368477
> It fits perfect and the color is gorgeous.  They processed my return today too for the yellow dress.



Gorgeous! Glad that you got this dress!


----------



## Stephanie***

You ladies look amazing in the HL dresses. I once owned that cut out one that was worn by the VS model Marisa. I sold it cause I have started my died and it got too big (gladly lol). I was a L in HL. 
I've lost already 10 kg... Wonder what size I'd need to buy now... Gonna try on a HL dress AND buy it... ONE DAY!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Stephanie*** said:


> You ladies look amazing in the HL dresses. I once owned that cut out one that was worn by the VS model Marisa. I sold it cause I have started my died and it got too big (gladly lol). I was a L in HL.
> I've lost already 10 kg... Wonder what size I'd need to buy now... Gonna try on a HL dress AND buy it... ONE DAY!



Congratulations on the weight loss  well done! I hope you get to your target weight soon and can buy the dream HL!


----------



## kitty89

FashionHunt said:


> I forgot to add that my coral HL arrived from Outnet today.  Here it is:
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/368477
> It fits perfect and the color is gorgeous.  They processed my return today too for the yellow dress.



That's a gorgeous dress! I have one that's similar in colour and style and absolutely love it. 

I just got my black dress too (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/368445) and I absolutely love it. Of course, it reeks of mothballs, which is kind of annoying, but I suppose I'll just have to air it out a bit.


----------



## Myrkur

I just bought this dress, please dont mind my underwear


----------



## bebefuzz

Myrkur said:


> I just bought this dress, please dont mind my underwear



Looking wonderful!


----------



## Divealicious

Myrkur said:


> I just bought this dress, please dont mind my underwear



Beautiful! Really like thuis necklace on you (does not work for me unfortunately)


----------



## Mi_Lan

Myrkur said:


> I just bought this dress, please dont mind my underwear



Congrats! Dress twin!!! Do you mind me asking how much was it on sale?


----------



## Divealicious

Divealicious said:


> Beautiful! Really like thuis necklace on you (does not work for me unfortunately)



Damn you autocorrect... 'This neckline'. Not necklace...


----------



## soleilbrun

Myrkur said:


> I just bought this dress, please dont mind my underwear


 
Fabulous-ness!


----------



## Myrkur

bebefuzz said:


> Looking wonderful!





Divealicious said:


> Beautiful! Really like thuis necklace on you (does not work for me unfortunately)





Mi_Lan said:


> Congrats! Dress twin!!! Do you mind me asking how much was it on sale?



Thanks ladies! Mi_lan, I didnt find it on sale but it was $800 including tax, which was still good compared to european prices.


----------



## Myrkur

soleilbrun said:


> Fabulous-ness!





FashionHunt said:


> This looks like the same color & fabric (but a different stye) that I posted a short while back.  Does it concern you that the fabric is thin enough to see through?  It bothered me, which is why I returned it.  What will you wear under it to prevent your undergarments from showing through?  The style fits you nicely though



Thank you  

No I think I will wear it with skin toned underwear or maybe a thong even better and no bra. I also tried on the red dress, I might get that one too, love the color and style a lot....


----------



## bebefuzz

Myrkur said:


> Thank you
> 
> No I think I will wear it with skin toned underwear or maybe a thong even better and no bra. I also tried on the red dress, I might get that one too, love the color and style a lot....



They both look great! 

My two cents. Leave it if you want....  There are so many beautiful Herve Leger dresses out there. For the second, I suggest a different style to add variety to your budding collection.


----------



## mharri20

Myrkur said:


> I just bought this dress, please dont mind my underwear



The dress looks great on you! I love the red too. Red is my favorite color


----------



## Kayapo97

Myrkur said:


> Thank you
> 
> No I think I will wear it with skin toned underwear or maybe a thong even better and no bra. I also tried on the red dress, I might get that one too, love the color and style a lot....



Love the red version, I have the same design in teal


----------



## arnott

Myrkur said:


> Thank you
> 
> No I think I will wear it with skin toned underwear or maybe a thong even better and no bra. I also tried on the red dress, I might get that one too, love the color and style a lot....



Love the red!


----------



## Divealicious

Myrkur said:


> Thank you
> 
> No I think I will wear it with skin toned underwear or maybe a thong even better and no bra. I also tried on the red dress, I might get that one too, love the color and style a lot....



I think the red one is gorgeous!!


----------



## Love_Cam

Love both! I usually wear a high waist nude panty so everything looks nice and smooth! Usually "the girls" stay in place pretty good since everything is wrapped up


----------



## 336

Nothing like coming home from a buffet to this dress! $512 from the outnet! Score!


----------



## mharri20

So I didn't expect to be posting another pic again so soon....but I got this dress for my birthday!! I love the color. The only thing I notice is the bands are tight around the waist making my waist small but they get looser around the hips and they look kinda big. But I still love the dress and can't wait to wear it!!


----------



## rnsmelody

mharri20 said:


> So I didn't expect to be posting another pic again so soon....but I got this dress for my birthday!! I love the color. The only thing I notice is the bands are tight around the waist making my waist small but they get looser around the hips and they look kinda big. But I still love the dress and can't wait to wear it!!
> View attachment 2142807
> 
> View attachment 2142808



Love the deep ocean on you!!! Great dress to kick off your bday


----------



## rnsmelody

336 said:


> View attachment 2142805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like coming home from a buffet to this dress! $512 from the outnet! Score!



Nice find with the Sydney dress!  Not that many ladies would go for a alabaster dress, the color looks stunning on you!


----------



## arnott

Great pictures, everyone!


----------



## Chidori

Chidori said:


> Sooo.. I just made this super impulsive purchase: http://www.theoutnet.com/product/258989
> 
> Hoping it works out well. :x



Okay, so my friend finally visited this past weekend and I got my dress! Sorry for the crappy lighting and super messy background. 

It seems to fit much better than my other one (also XXS) which felt a bit large.  It kind of smooshes my boobs though.. Anyone have any tips? Haha


----------



## soleilbrun

Chidori said:


> Okay, so my friend finally visited this past weekend and I got my dress! Sorry for the crappy lighting and super messy background.
> 
> It seems to fit much better than my other one (also XXS) which felt a bit large. It kind of smooshes my boobs though.. Anyone have any tips? Haha


 
This is what you are looking for. Very informative and helpull. The dress looks great on you. Congratulations!

http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/blog/2012/11/11/adding-bra-cups-herve-leger-dress


----------



## Scarlettv

Does anyone know the difference between the Herve Leger dresses and the one with the label Herve Leger Paris?


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

Scarlettv said:


> Does anyone know the difference between the Herve Leger dresses and the one with the label Herve Leger Paris?



Are you talking about vintage HL dresses? For example, a dress with a tag like the one here? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LEG...6180?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item35c6a4ce54

If this is what you mean, then these are dresses that were made before Max Azria took over the brand, back when Herve Leger (now designing under Herve Leroux) was at the helm. There are Herve Leger Couture and Herve Leger Paris tags (and there are several types of Paris tags).


----------



## Scarlettv

MargaretofAnjou said:


> Are you talking about vintage HL dresses? For example, a dress with a tag like the one here?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-LEG...6180?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item35c6a4ce54
> 
> If this is what you mean, then these are dresses that were made before Max Azria took over the brand, back when Herve Leger (now designing under Herve Leroux) was at the helm. There are Herve Leger Couture and Herve Leger Paris tags (and there are several types of Paris tags).


 
Oh! I see a couple on Ebay every so often and always wondered about it. Thanks!


----------



## Myrkur

mharri20 said:


> So I didn't expect to be posting another pic again so soon....but I got this dress for my birthday!! I love the color. The only thing I notice is the bands are tight around the waist making my waist small but they get looser around the hips and they look kinda big. But I still love the dress and can't wait to wear it!!
> View attachment 2142807
> 
> View attachment 2142808



Love this dress, looks so good on you!! And congrats on your birthday


----------



## Myrkur

And thanks everyone else on the previous page, I havent figured out how to muliquote on the iPad yet without copying one by one. I tried my dress on with a white bra and you almost didnt see it!


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Hello ladies, 

I am eyeing a long sleeved HL dress, and asked the seller for more pics. A photo of the back of the dress caught my attention and a few concerns. It seems to be the the zipper junction is not very neat as it should apparently be with an authentic dress. 

Could you ladies who have the long sleeved dresses look at this photo? Does the upper part of the zipper look the same on your dresses?

Thank you!


----------



## BelleZeBoob

sorry, double post


----------



## rnsmelody

BelleZeBoob said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I am eyeing a long sleeved HL dress, and asked the seller for more pics. A photo of the back of the dress caught my attention and a few concerns. It seems to be the the zipper junction is not very neat as it should apparently be with an authentic dress.
> 
> Could you ladies who have the long sleeved dresses look at this photo? Does the upper part of the zipper look the same on your dresses?
> 
> Thank you!



It looks like the right side of the dress is folded over by the zipper and the hook & eye closure is not clipped. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 unclipped and folded over 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 clipped and even. 

I hope that helps


----------



## rnsmelody

I just wanted to share with you this amazing ombré dress I tried in yesterday!


----------



## Nadin22

rnsmelody said:


> I just wanted to share with you this amazing ombré dress I tried in yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2156478



Wow! This looks amazing on you!


----------



## angel143

rnsmelody said:


> I just wanted to share with you this amazing ombré dress I tried in yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2156478



Va va voom! Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## BelleZeBoob

rnsmelody said:


> It looks like the right side of the dress is folded over by the zipper and the hook & eye closure is not clipped.
> 
> I hope that helps


 
Thank you *rnsmelody*! do I correctly understand that the closure of the dress is basically allright, and it is just the folding that shows up on the photo?


----------



## rnsmelody

BelleZeBoob said:


> Thank you *rnsmelody*! do I correctly understand that the closure of the dress is basically allright, and it is just the folding that shows up on the photo?



Hi BelleZeBoob! No problem! It 'looks' like the folding. The best way to get the answer is to ask the seller for more pictures of that area


----------



## BelleZeBoob

rnsmelody said:


> Hi BelleZeBoob! No problem! It 'looks' like the folding. The best way to get the answer is to ask the seller for more pictures of that area


 
rnsmelody, I just saw your signature  Do you know this dress? It measures 24 and 34 inches across the waist and hips, would it stretch well for my measurements that are a couple of inches larger than that?

The neck area looks also a big wide..would it give me a good fit across the shoulders? on the mannequin, it looks loose...

thank you for your opinion so much!


----------



## Divealicious

rnsmelody said:


> I just wanted to share with you this amazing ombré dress I tried in yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2156478



beautiful! ever since i've seen an ombre irl i think they're even more amazing than before!


----------



## arnott

BelleZeBoob said:


> rnsmelody, I just saw your signature  Do you know this dress? It measures 24 and 34 inches across the waist and hips, would it stretch well for my measurements that are a couple of inches larger than that?
> 
> The neck area looks also a big wide..would it give me a good fit across the shoulders? on the mannequin, it looks loose...
> 
> thank you for your opinion so much!



That mannequin looks like Shirley Manson!


----------



## arnott

rnsmelody said:


> I just wanted to share with you this amazing ombré dress I tried in yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2156478



Why didn't you get it?


----------



## bebefuzz

rnsmelody said:


> I just wanted to share with you this amazing ombré dress I tried in yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2156478



so stunning!!


----------



## soleilbrun

I have a boob question. I have a 2008 raspberry dress and they do run small. I tried it on and need help if I should keep it or not. I think this dress looks better on women with smaller breasts but can I get away with the amount of cleavage or not? I would like an honest opinion. If you saw me walk into the room would you be offended/overwhelmed with my cleavage? Do my breasts look too smooshed from the side or do I look like I'm spilling out of the dress. I do not own an HL that gives this much cleavage. I may be getting older, more prudish or just not used to seeing and displaying my own cleavage.

Thanks for your opinions.

http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/raspberry%20HL


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

rnsmelody said:


> I just wanted to share with you this amazing ombré dress I tried in yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 2156478



Wow, u look absolutely stunning Melody! I would get the dress if I were u


----------



## arnott

soleilbrun said:


> I have a boob question. I have a 2008 raspberry dress and they do run small. I tried it on and need help if I should keep it or not. I think this dress looks better on women with smaller breasts but can I get away with the amount of cleavage or not? I would like an honest opinion. If you saw me walk into the room would you be offended/overwhelmed with my cleavage? Do my breasts look too smooshed from the side or do I look like I'm spilling out of the dress. I do not own an HL that gives this much cleavage. I may be getting older, more prudish or just not used to seeing and displaying my own cleavage.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/raspberry%20HL



It is too much cleavage imo.


----------



## newmommy_va

Wow. That's a lot of boob hanging out for everyone to see.

I suppose - if you're comfortable with it - keep it.

And be prepared for no one around you to be able to concentrate on anything other than your lady friends. 

Otherwise... you look amazing, but this dress is a pass for me.



soleilbrun said:


> I have a boob question. I have a 2008 raspberry dress and they do run small. I tried it on and need help if I should keep it or not. I think this dress looks better on women with smaller breasts but can I get away with the amount of cleavage or not? I would like an honest opinion. If you saw me walk into the room would you be offended/overwhelmed with my cleavage? Do my breasts look too smooshed from the side or do I look like I'm spilling out of the dress. I do not own an HL that gives this much cleavage. I may be getting older, more prudish or just not used to seeing and displaying my own cleavage.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/raspberry%20HL


----------



## rnsmelody

Nadin22 said:


> Wow! This looks amazing on you!





angel143 said:


> Va va voom! Looks gorgeous on you!





Divealicious said:


> beautiful! ever since i've seen an ombre irl i think they're even more amazing than before!





arnott said:


> Why didn't you get it?


There is so many dresses to choose from especially when you work there 



bebefuzz said:


> so stunning!!





LeBleu Saphir said:


> Wow, u look absolutely stunning Melody! I would get the dress if I were u



Thanks ladies!!! Ombré is so much fun to wear this season  I highly recommend getting one this season!


----------



## bebefuzz

soleilbrun said:


> I have a boob question. I have a 2008 raspberry dress and they do run small. I tried it on and need help if I should keep it or not. I think this dress looks better on women with smaller breasts but can I get away with the amount of cleavage or not? I would like an honest opinion. If you saw me walk into the room would you be offended/overwhelmed with my cleavage? Do my breasts look too smooshed from the side or do I look like I'm spilling out of the dress. I do not own an HL that gives this much cleavage. I may be getting older, more prudish or just not used to seeing and displaying my own cleavage.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/raspberry%20HL



The raspberry 2008 is a super duper push up dress. YOU look amazing, but it is a lot. This is a total Jessica Rabbit sort of dress. Basically, I'm confused... I don't think a man would tell you this is bad though...


----------



## liljake

soleilbrun said:


> I have a boob question. I have a 2008 raspberry dress and they do run small. I tried it on and need help if I should keep it or not. I think this dress looks better on women with smaller breasts but can I get away with the amount of cleavage or not? I would like an honest opinion. If you saw me walk into the room would you be offended/overwhelmed with my cleavage? Do my breasts look too smooshed from the side or do I look like I'm spilling out of the dress. I do not own an HL that gives this much cleavage. I may be getting older, more prudish or just not used to seeing and displaying my own cleavage.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/raspberry%20HL



I think you look fabulous.  But...let's just say this is a Vegas look 



bebefuzz said:


> The raspberry 2008 is a super duper push up  dress. YOU look amazing, but it is a lot. This is a total Jessica Rabbit  sort of dress. Basically, I'm confused... I don't think a man would  tell you this is bad though...



Seriously, haha! This is definitely a guy-friendly dress!


----------



## rnsmelody

soleilbrun said:


> I have a boob question. I have a 2008 raspberry dress and they do run small. I tried it on and need help if I should keep it or not. I think this dress looks better on women with smaller breasts but can I get away with the amount of cleavage or not? I would like an honest opinion. If you saw me walk into the room would you be offended/overwhelmed with my cleavage? Do my breasts look too smooshed from the side or do I look like I'm spilling out of the dress. I do not own an HL that gives this much cleavage. I may be getting older, more prudish or just not used to seeing and displaying my own cleavage.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions.
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/user/soleilbrun/library/raspberry HL




The dress looks amazing on you!! Great contrast. If I was a guy, I wouldn't be able to concentrate with holding a conversation with you!


----------



## rnsmelody

BelleZeBoob said:


> rnsmelody, I just saw your signature  Do you know this dress? It measures 24 and 34 inches across the waist and hips, would it stretch well for my measurements that are a couple of inches larger than that?
> 
> The neck area looks also a big wide..would it give me a good fit across the shoulders? on the mannequin, it looks loose...
> 
> thank you for your opinion so much!



Hi!! Yes of course! This dress is a classic dress for our signature collection, called the Candice. It's an off the shoulder lipstick red dress. I have enclosed a picture of Jane Seymour in the same exact dress. 

What are your measurements so I can help you with sizing?


----------



## smurfet

Ok, I know this is the wrong place to ask, but do you ladies think HL is passé?  I got a new HL dress a few days ago and really like it. But I asked my BFF whether I should keep it bc I have way too many HL dresses. He said that HL is passé and that they are one wear dresses. I agree with his second comment bc I rarely wear any HL twice. But I didn't realize they were passé. 

Btw, in case you may suggest it, he's not jealous. He's gay and a fashion designer to the stars. So we don't have jealousy issues and I generally trust his opinion. 

Just want to hear some other view point bc I really like the dress, even if I have one too many.


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> The raspberry 2008 is a super duper push up dress. YOU look amazing, but it is a lot. This is a total Jessica Rabbit sort of dress. Basically, I'm confused... I don't think a man would tell you this is bad though...


 
When I compare your photos in this dress with mine, yours seem doable and I think we are in the same cup range. I showed my husband photos of another lady in the dress with major cleavage and he loved it. He has not seen me in my dress because he does not know I bought it 



liljake said:


> I think you look fabulous. But...let's just say this is a Vegas look
> 
> 
> Seriously, haha! This is definitely a guy-friendly dress!


 
 Thank you. unfortunately, I live no where neat Vegas or anywhere Vegas like. Wait, what about Monaco or Cannes?



rnsmelody said:


> The dress looks amazing on you!! Great contrast. If I was a guy, I wouldn't be able to concentrate with holding a conversation with you!


 
I will try to remember not to interview in this dress


----------



## soleilbrun

arnott said:


> It is too much cleavage imo.


 


newmommy_va said:


> Wow. That's a lot of boob hanging out for everyone to see.
> 
> I suppose - if you're comfortable with it - keep it.
> 
> And be prepared for no one around you to be able to concentrate on anything other than your lady friends.
> 
> Otherwise... you look amazing, but this dress is a pass for me.


 
Thanks for your opinions. I suppose if I asked it's because I was thinking the same thing. I like the fit but would have to get used to eveyone staring at my lady friends. I don't see it being my go to dress due to the cleavage factor. Still on the fence about it. I suppose I'm not on the fence but just having a hard time letting go or just thinking about letting go.


----------



## soleilbrun

smurfet said:


> Ok, I know this is the wrong place to ask, but do you ladies think HL is passé? I got a new HL dress a few days ago and really like it. But I asked my BFF whether I should keep it bc I have way too many HL dresses. He said that HL is passé and that they are one wear dresses. I agree with his second comment bc I rarely wear any HL twice. But I didn't realize they were passé.
> 
> Btw, in case you may suggest it, he's not jealous. He's gay and a fashion designer to the stars. So we don't have jealousy issues and I generally trust his opinion.
> 
> Just want to hear some other view point bc I really like the dress, even if I have one too many.


 
If you really like it, you should keep it. I don't think they are passe. I think they are dresses that you can always wear a look fantastic with little effort. As for the one wear theory, he may have a point but you can prove him wrong. We discussed a while back how to turn HL into day friendly/casual clothing. Adding a vest or blazer and pairing with flats. This can up the number of wears for the dresses.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

rnsmelody said:


> Hi!! Yes of course! This dress is a classic dress for our signature collection, called the Candice. It's an off the shoulder lipstick red dress. I have enclosed a picture of Jane Seymour in the same exact dress.
> 
> What are your measurements so I can help you with sizing?
> 
> ]


 
Thank you! My measurements are 35-26-37,and  5'6 tall. I am targeting an S, would it fit?


----------



## newmommy_va

I feel your pain about the boob situation... I've given up on most HL dresses b/c they're just not made for my lady friends. :giggles:



soleilbrun said:


> Thanks for your opinions. I suppose if I asked it's because I was thinking the same thing. I like the fit but would have to get used to eveyone staring at my lady friends. I don't see it being my go to dress due to the cleavage factor. Still on the fence about it. I suppose I'm not on the fence but just having a hard time letting go or just thinking about letting go.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Wearing my new HL for dinner


----------



## mharri20

Mi_Lan said:


> Wearing my new HL for dinner



You look amazing!!! Love the choice of bag too


----------



## soleilbrun

Mi_Lan said:


> Wearing my new HL for dinner


You look perfect!


----------



## Mi_Lan

mharri20 said:


> You look amazing!!! Love the choice of bag too





soleilbrun said:


> You look perfect!


----------



## Ellewalker

Could someone help me with HL sizing?

I'm in love with a HL that is on outnet - their sizing notes say "true to size, curvy figure may like to take a size up"

I'm stuck between XS or S.. I normally wear an XS in dresses, I'm little on the top but curvy on the bottom...

Thoughts?? I'm scared it will be uncomfortable tight if I buy the XS

Xxe


----------



## Myrkur

Ellewalker said:


> Could someone help me with HL sizing?
> 
> I'm in love with a HL that is on outnet - their sizing notes say "true to size, curvy figure may like to take a size up"
> 
> I'm stuck between XS or S.. I normally wear an XS in dresses, I'm little on the top but curvy on the bottom...
> 
> Thoughts?? I'm scared it will be uncomfortable tight if I buy the XS
> 
> Xxe



I am very small on top and very curvy on bottom especially my behind lol but I went with XS because the S was just too big, the SA also recommended the XS.


----------



## Ellewalker

Myrkur said:


> I am very small on top and very curvy on bottom especially my behind lol but I went with XS because the S was just too big, the SA also recommended the XS.


Thanks!  I am leaning towards the XS as you suggested.. I tend to regret buying smaller sizes hoping they'll fit and then being just that little bit to uncomfortable.


----------



## Myrkur

Ellewalker said:


> Thanks!  I am leaning towards the XS as you suggested.. I tend to regret buying smaller sizes hoping they'll fit and then being just that little bit to uncomfortable.



What about ordering both and sending one back?


----------



## Myrkur

Mi_Lan said:


> Wearing my new HL for dinner



Beautiful color!


----------



## Ellewalker

Probably a good idea!
I really do have a curvy bottom half - perhaps it's worth going for the small.  Is there much between sizes?


----------



## liljake

Ellewalker said:


> Probably a good idea!
> I really do have a curvy bottom half - perhaps it's worth going for the small.  Is there much between sizes?



I think it might be easier for us to help you out if you give us your measurements/height/weight, or at least number size.  You say you normally wear an XS in dresses, which leads me to believe that you'll probably take an XS or smaller in an HL.  I normally wear an M in dresses, but I wear an S in HL -- I'm a US 6, and I'm fairly curvy.


----------



## Ellewalker

Thanks!!

I normally wear a UK8 on top & 27 in jeans.. I tend to buy size 8 in dresses.. I need the smaller size to fit my top half.

Bust 34
Waist 26
Hips 34.5


----------



## Myrkur

Ellewalker said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> I normally wear a UK8 on top & 27 in jeans.. I tend to buy size 8 in dresses.. I need the smaller size to fit my top half.
> 
> Bust 34
> Waist 26
> Hips 34.5



I wear UK 4 or 6 on top and 27 in jeans, I think you should be perfectly fine with XS


----------



## Ellewalker

Thank you so much!

Can't wait to receive it now


----------



## dhampir2005

Sorry just dropped by to see what was going on and I saw this.

To be honest I can't say a definitive yes or no to this question. I have certain HLs that I feel are definite one wear dresses like my red sequin but I also have dresses I've styled multiple ways like my Shadow Grey Ari. I think it depends on the dress. The more simple the style the more versatile. For example, I've worn my Ari by herself, with a blazer, and even casually with a leather jacket. However I've only worn the red dress once.

If you're like me and have different crowds that you hang out with I'm sure you can get more than one wear out of your dresses. I've included a few examples of the red dress and the ways I've styled Ari. 



smurfet said:


> Ok, I know this is the wrong place to ask, but do you ladies think HL is passé?  I got a new HL dress a few days ago and really like it. But I asked my BFF whether I should keep it bc I have way too many HL dresses. He said that HL is passé and that they are one wear dresses. I agree with his second comment bc I rarely wear any HL twice. But I didn't realize they were passé.
> 
> Btw, in case you may suggest it, he's not jealous. He's gay and a fashion designer to the stars. So we don't have jealousy issues and I generally trust his opinion.
> 
> Just want to hear some other view point bc I really like the dress, even if I have one too many.


----------



## smurfet

dhampir2005 said:


> Sorry just dropped by to see what was going on and I saw this.
> 
> To be honest I can't say a definitive yes or no to this question. I have certain HLs that I feel are definite one wear dresses like my red sequin but I also have dresses I've styled multiple ways like my Shadow Grey Ari. I think it depends on the dress. The more simple the style the more versatile. For example, I've worn my Ari by herself, with a blazer, and even casually with a leather jacket. However I've only worn the red dress once.
> 
> If you're like me and have different crowds that you hang out with I'm sure you can get more than one wear out of your dresses. I've included a few examples of the red dress and the ways I've styled Ari.


 
Love this!  Thanks for the mod pix!


----------



## soleilbrun

dhampir2005 said:


> Sorry just dropped by to see what was going on and I saw this.
> 
> To be honest I can't say a definitive yes or no to this question. I have certain HLs that I feel are definite one wear dresses like my red sequin but I also have dresses I've styled multiple ways like my Shadow Grey Ari. I think it depends on the dress. The more simple the style the more versatile. For example, I've worn my Ari by herself, with a blazer, and even casually with a leather jacket. However I've only worn the red dress once.
> 
> If you're like me and have different crowds that you hang out with I'm sure you can get more than one wear out of your dresses. I've included a few examples of the red dress and the ways I've styled Ari.


 
Wow! Those are perfect outfits. You look amazing.


----------



## dhampir2005

smurfet said:


> Love this!  Thanks for the mod pix!



Not a problem! Glad I could help 



soleilbrun said:


> Wow! Those are perfect outfits. You look amazing.



Awww, thank you  I'm just super lazy about posting pics on tpf


----------



## soleilbrun

buibuibui said:


> Hi, I am looking for this Herve Leger FRONT ZIP dress and willing to purchase it new or used. However it must be authentic. Size Small or X-Small. Thanks!!
> 
> hervelegerobsessed.com/files/users/3/20120330_teal/phoebe-tonkin-and-herve-leger-zip-front-bandage-dress-gallery.jpg
> 
> hervelegerobsessed.com/files/users/3/20120330_teal/front_zip_bandage_dress.JPG


 
Hi,
This dress is from 2008 so you'll most likely findit second hand. Check this site religiously: https://www.lollipuff.com/. This is where you are likely to find it and have the peace of mind that is authentic. They only sell authentic. Good luck.


----------



## soleilbrun

dhampir2005 said:


> Not a problem! Glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, thank you  I'm just super lazy about posting pics on tpf


 
Please work on that. I'd love to see more of your pairings.


----------



## dhampir2005

I'll do my best  I've also apparently chosen to fall of the instagram front too. Hahaha it's finals season. BUT I have another gem I've attached! This is the infamous $12,000 fully beaded HL gown that Mariah Carey wore to the premier of Precious that I somehow got for a steal NWTs. 

I have yet to wear her out, but she's definitely more of a one wear kind of dress 



soleilbrun said:


> Please work on that. I'd love to see more of your pairings.


----------



## soleilbrun

dhampir2005 said:


> I'll do my best  I've also apparently chosen to fall of the instagram front too. Hahaha it's finals season. BUT I have another gem I've attached! This is the infamous $12,000 fully beaded HL gown that Mariah Carey wore to the premier of Precious that I somehow got for a steal NWTs.
> 
> I have yet to wear her out, but she's definitely more of a one wear kind of dress


 
Good lawd, woman! That dress is fantastic and you look more than amazing in it. I haven't seen Mariah in it but I'm sure she was a hot mess. You could wear it to graduation ball or to the post office . Good luck on your finals.


----------



## Divealicious

^ what she said!

For sure this looks better on you than on Mimi!


----------



## dhampir2005

soleilbrun said:


> Good lawd, woman! That dress is fantastic and you look more than amazing in it. I haven't seen Mariah in it but I'm sure she was a hot mess. You could wear it to graduation ball or to the post office . Good luck on your finals.



Hahaha Mariah has been looking extra hot mess lately to be honest..... but thank you so much! I can just see myself strolling into the post office to pick up packages and everyone just going "" It would make for an awesome youtube video 



Divealicious said:


> ^ what she said!
> 
> For sure this looks better on you than on Mimi!



Thank you! I actually remember seeing  *rnsmelody* model this dress and she looked AMAZING in it. I never forgot it after seeing it on her.


----------



## bebefuzz

dhampir2005 said:


> Sorry just dropped by to see what was going on and I saw this.
> 
> To be honest I can't say a definitive yes or no to this question. I have certain HLs that I feel are definite one wear dresses like my red sequin but I also have dresses I've styled multiple ways like my Shadow Grey Ari. I think it depends on the dress. The more simple the style the more versatile. For example, I've worn my Ari by herself, with a blazer, and even casually with a leather jacket. However I've only worn the red dress once.
> 
> If you're like me and have different crowds that you hang out with I'm sure you can get more than one wear out of your dresses. I've included a few examples of the red dress and the ways I've styled Ari.



The Ari looks SOOO beautiful on you. It is just *ugh*! And, you reminded me of how much I love this dress (particularly in a dark color). Gorgeous gorgeous! LOVE the motorcycle pic. I could go on and on... lol 

I'm not a fan of it in white, at least on myself.


----------



## dhampir2005

bebefuzz said:


> The Ari looks SOOO beautiful on you. It is just *ugh*! And, you reminded me of how much I love this dress (particularly in a dark color). Gorgeous gorgeous! LOVE the motorcycle pic. I could go on and on... lol
> 
> I'm not a fan of it in white, at least on myself.



Thank you *bebefuzz!* I honestly wish I had pounced on Ari when she came in ocean blue. I'm also eyeing her in this season's steel blue but I just picked up two new dresses that are en route to me!


----------



## Love_Cam

The red sequin is TDF!!! What a great buy!


----------



## Divealicious

dhampir2005 said:


> Hahaha Mariah has been looking extra hot mess lately to be honest..... but thank you so much! I can just see myself strolling into the post office to pick up packages and everyone just going "" It would make for an awesome youtube video
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I actually remember seeing  *rnsmelody* model this dress and she looked AMAZING in it. I never forgot it after seeing it on her.



I kinda need to see that pic now  Is it somewhere in this thread?


----------



## dhampir2005

Love_Cam said:


> The red sequin is TDF!!! What a great buy!



Thank you! It's one of my favs, but it's so memorable that I have to be careful about wearing it too often 



Divealicious said:


> I kinda need to see that pic now  Is it somewhere in this thread?



Hahaha I think it was on her facebook to be honest. She and I are real life friends, perhaps she will oblige us and post the picture?


----------



## Nolia

dhampir2005 said:


> I'll do my best  I've also apparently chosen to fall of the instagram front too. Hahaha it's finals season. BUT I have another gem I've attached! This is the infamous $12,000 fully beaded HL gown that Mariah Carey wore to the premier of Precious that I somehow got for a steal NWTs.
> 
> I have yet to wear her out, but she's definitely more of a one wear kind of dress



I can't get over how awesome your body looks in this gown, L!! 
I totally agree with your sentiment, the simpler the HL, the more versatile. I will be looking to invest on a basic black that I can pair with leather, blazer or even a sweater!


----------



## Myrkur

dhampir2005 said:


> I'll do my best  I've also apparently chosen to fall of the instagram front too. Hahaha it's finals season. BUT I have another gem I've attached! This is the infamous $12,000 fully beaded HL gown that Mariah Carey wore to the premier of Precious that I somehow got for a steal NWTs.
> 
> I have yet to wear her out, but she's definitely more of a one wear kind of dress



Wooow I love this dress!!


----------



## dhampir2005

Nolia said:


> I can't get over how awesome your body looks in this gown, L!!
> I totally agree with your sentiment, the simpler the HL, the more versatile. I will be looking to invest on a basic black that I can pair with leather, blazer or even a sweater!



Thanks Y! Hahaha I actually just picked up two new ones from the current collection. My only pics though look a hot mess. I finished my last final and as I was walking up to my apartment I saw the UPS guy and chased him so I look extra finals ugly trying them on 

I think the solid color dresses with no trim definitely transition better than those that are heavily embellished. Although dresses with only contrasting color accents seem to transition well too. 



Myrkur said:


> Wooow I love this dress!!



It's quite a beauty


----------



## Prada_Princess

dhampir2005 said:


> I'll do my best  I've also apparently chosen to fall of the instagram front too. Hahaha it's finals season. BUT I have another gem I've attached! This is the infamous $12,000 fully beaded HL gown that Mariah Carey wore to the premier of Precious that I somehow got for a steal NWTs.
> 
> I have yet to wear her out, but she's definitely more of a one wear kind of dress



Breathtakingly beautiful


----------



## dhampir2005

Prada_Princess said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful



Thank you! I need to post my three recent acquisitions soon as well. I'll do it when I decide to stop being lazy and sleeping all day


----------



## bebefuzz

Here is a really unique Herve Leger dress that's quite different from most.


----------



## soleilbrun

bebefuzz said:


> Here is a really unique Herve Leger dress that's quite different from most.
> View attachment 2184517


 
You look outtasight! I'm not a fan of the stripes but I love the design of the dress. What is the name of the dress?


----------



## bebefuzz

soleilbrun said:


> You look outtasight! I'm not a fan of the stripes but I love the design of the dress. What is the name of the dress?



Jette. It's funny. HL has named two dresses that same name.. totally different designs too.


----------



## Divealicious

bebefuzz said:


> Here is a really unique Herve Leger dress that's quite different from most.
> View attachment 2184517



I like it! Has a nautical feel to it


----------



## Prada_Princess

bebefuzz said:


> Here is a really unique Herve Leger dress that's quite different from most.
> View attachment 2184517



Loving this!!! Shows of your fab figure.


----------



## dhampir2005

bebefuzz said:


> Here is a really unique Herve Leger dress that's quite different from most.
> View attachment 2184517



You look great! I like the fit but not the coloring of the dress. Hahaha I'm a pretty monochrome kind of girl


----------



## scarletambience

bebefuzz - I like it. It's the type of dress I could wear during the day and not feel too dressy. 

I think I am addicted to HLs - anyone else like me? I have dresses  I still have yet to wear but what do you know, a new dress pops up, I'm on it! I am not a celebrity! Not a socialite either! *shakes head*


----------



## bebefuzz

scarletambience said:


> bebefuzz - I like it. It's the type of dress I could wear during the day and not feel too dressy.
> 
> I think I am addicted to HLs - anyone else like me? I have dresses  I still have yet to wear but what do you know, a new dress pops up, I'm on it! I am not a celebrity! Not a socialite either! *shakes head*



Obviously... me too.  

I keep trying on other dresses, and they just NEVER impress me like HL does. And, then, HL keeps producing unique designs that I MUST get. lol... totally understand where you're coming from.  

The only justification I can make is how my job requires me to have a bunch of them...?


----------



## Divealicious

scarletambience said:


> bebefuzz - I like it. It's the type of dress I could wear during the day and not feel too dressy.
> 
> I think I am addicted to HLs - anyone else like me? I have dresses  I still have yet to wear but what do you know, a new dress pops up, I'm on it! I am not a celebrity! Not a socialite either! *shakes head*



Yes me too... they fit my imaginary lifestyle much better than my real lifestyle 
But then again, wearing a HL dress makes me feel awesome! Just like some really pretty shoes can make me veel invincible. That's gotta be worth something


----------



## bebefuzz

divealicious said:


> yes me too... They fit my imaginary lifestyle much better than my real lifestyle
> but then again, wearing a hl dress makes me feel awesome! Just like some really pretty shoes can make me veel invincible. That's gotta be worth something



love this


----------



## elleestbelle

First off, everyone looks fantastic in their HL!!!

Just wanted to share my HL contribution. I had gotten this a little while ago when theoutnet.com was having a massive sale. I know it is one of their simplest styles, but I am rather fond of it. Pardon the mess in the background!


----------



## Divealicious

elleestbelle said:


> First off, everyone looks fantastic in their HL!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share my HL contribution. I had gotten this a little while ago when theoutnet.com was having a massive sale. I know it is one of their simplest styles, but I am rather fond of it. Pardon the mess in the background!
> 
> View attachment 2199437



I need a dress like that! LOVE the pink color and the length. You look fantastic! Congrats


----------



## elleestbelle

Divealicious said:


> I need a dress like that! LOVE the pink color and the length. You look fantastic! Congrats


 
thanks so much!  i think the style is the essentials scoop neck dress.  i have the same style in black and have gotten decent mileage out of both since the shape is so flattering despite the simple styling.


----------



## Divealicious

elleestbelle said:


> thanks so much!  i think the style is the essentials scoop neck dress.  i have the same style in black and have gotten decent mileage out of both since the shape is so flattering despite the simple styling.



I like simple. It's a stunning dress nontheless. I'm holding out for a dress with sleeves, a bright pink or red is on top of my list.


----------



## elleestbelle

Divealicious said:


> I like simple. It's a stunning dress nontheless. I'm holding out for a dress with sleeves, a bright pink or red is on top of my list.



Good luck in your dress search! I would love to add a red dress to my wardrobe as well!


----------



## roxyy

Mi_Lan said:


> Wow wow..... You look stunning!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yeah great deal but  the store based outside the US



Hey Mi_Lan! may i know which store that was or which country? i am actually outside the US too and am looking to buy HLs, i always thought HL was more expensive outside of the US... that is the case where I am, so now i just buy online or when on holiday. thanks so much! i know its a bit late but i was reading through the thread and noticed you bought FOUR HLs recently!! :O


----------



## dhampir2005

elleestbelle said:


> First off, everyone looks fantastic in their HL!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share my HL contribution. I had gotten this a little while ago when theoutnet.com was having a massive sale. I know it is one of their simplest styles, but I am rather fond of it. Pardon the mess in the background!
> 
> View attachment 2199437



Love this dress on you! You look stunning


----------



## elleestbelle

dhampir2005 said:


> Love this dress on you! You look stunning



thank you so much, dhampir!!!


----------



## roxyy

Hey ladies I bought a gold foil herve dress online and the seller cut the care label off. I was hoping anyone with a foil print HL dress could tell me what their care label says? Besides dry cleaning is there anything different about washing a foil print compared to other HL dresses? I wouldn't want the foil to come off or lose its shine!  (I've had some clothes with metallic foil that cannot take ironing for example so I just want to make sure I don't ruin my dress!) thanks so much!


----------



## Myrkur

Ugh, I can't get the red version of the dress I bought in NY out of my head!! But it's not available on the outnet anymore


----------



## kitty89

Urrrgh I HATE those little black "returns" labels!! I get so stressed out removing them, and the one I just tore from a light-coloured dress left a little tuft of black fabric that took me ages to fully remove with a little un-picker thingy, of course worrying the entire time that I'd somehow manage to damage the dress...

I can see that these particular dresses might be susceptible to less than scrupulous activity, but.....surely there's a better way?! Or perhaps they could at least use labels that have a border/stitching that is the same/a similar colour to the dress with just a black centre?!?

End rant!  does this bother anyone else? Or am I just super neurotic?


----------



## bebefuzz

kitty89 said:


> Urrrgh I HATE those little black "returns" labels!! I get so stressed out removing them, and the one I just tore from a light-coloured dress left a little tuft of black fabric that took me ages to fully remove with a little un-picker thingy, of course worrying the entire time that I'd somehow manage to damage the dress...
> 
> I can see that these particular dresses might be susceptible to less than scrupulous activity, but.....surely there's a better way?! Or perhaps they could at least use labels that have a border/stitching that is the same/a similar colour to the dress with just a black centre?!?
> 
> End rant!  does this bother anyone else? Or am I just super neurotic?



strange. The tag for light colored Herve usually is white, not black. 
I've personally never had a problem removing these tags, but I know that they annoy other people as well.


----------



## kitty89

bebefuzz said:


> strange. The tag for light colored Herve usually is white, not black.
> I've personally never had a problem removing these tags, but I know that they annoy other people as well.



Mine is a pink, so I guess maybe it is on the borderline for tag colour....white/cream would have made more sense, imho, though. I have never had an actual issue before, but taking them off just makes me nervous! Even this time it was just this tiny little tuft of black - but still not something I want to have to deal with.

I don't know  I see why they do it, but it does bother me.

But I shall go focus on my lovely new dress instead of stressing  guess this is a bit of a first world problem....


----------



## Ellewalker

Ladies can anyone tell me where to find a keyhole halter or cross over with keyhole?

X


----------



## MissLianne

Ladies please help :cry:

I purchased a Herve Leger dress from the Outnet.com
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/368299

I tried on a different style HL at Holt Renfrew the other day on the sale rack. It was the first HL I ever tried on and I couldn't believe how THICK the material was. This dress is just not the same it's a lot thinner . I'm no HL fanatic so are all the dresses different? Also the dress I tried on in Holts was a small and it fit snug and tight... This dress is also a small and fits perfect but not as tight? I guess the sizing could be different.

I have been looking around as I'm scared it may be a fake... Everything seems to check out but there's no "made in china" tag. Is that normal? 

Please help! I can send pics of whatever angles you need


----------



## bebefuzz

MissLianne said:


> Ladies please help :cry:
> 
> I purchased a Herve Leger dress from the Outnet.com
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/368299
> 
> I tried on a different style HL at Holt Renfrew the other day on the sale rack. It was the first HL I ever tried on and I couldn't believe how THICK the material was. This dress is just not the same it's a lot thinner . I'm no HL fanatic so are all the dresses different? Also the dress I tried on in Holts was a small and it fit snug and tight... This dress is also a small and fits perfect but not as tight? I guess the sizing could be different.
> 
> I have been looking around as I'm scared it may be a fake... Everything seems to check out but there's no "made in china" tag. Is that normal?
> 
> Please help! I can send pics of whatever angles you need



Herve Leger is not all the same.  Most likely the dress is authentic. The only chance that I can see of it not being authentic is if someone returned a fake to theoutnet.


----------



## bobolo

bebefuzz said:


> Herve Leger is not all the same.  Most likely the dress is authentic. The only chance that I can see of it not being authentic is if someone returned a fake to theoutnet.



I found the same at holts 
And i have 5 leger pieces
All authentic


----------



## bobolo

dhampir2005 said:


> Sorry just dropped by to see what was going on and I saw this.
> 
> To be honest I can't say a definitive yes or no to this question. I have certain HLs that I feel are definite one wear dresses like my red sequin but I also have dresses I've styled multiple ways like my Shadow Grey Ari. I think it depends on the dress. The more simple the style the more versatile. For example, I've worn my Ari by herself, with a blazer, and even casually with a leather jacket. However I've only worn the red dress once.
> 
> If you're like me and have different crowds that you hang out with I'm sure you can get more than one wear out of your dresses. I've included a few examples of the red dress and the ways I've styled Ari.




I have the same flame red dress i have only worn it once . bye the way what colour shoes did you wear with it .


----------



## dhampir2005

bobolo said:


> I have the same flame red dress i have only worn it once . bye the way what colour shoes did you wear with it .



Hi!

I wore it with CL Jenny Glitter Yorks, but I originally planned to wear it with Valentino Nude Patent bow pumps. Either pair looked fine


----------



## Anna1

Hi girls. I just got my first HL dress yesterday. Yay! I am super excited, and a bit nervous because of the sizing. I bought the Raquel essential dress in XS, and my parameters are 87-58-89 in cm, and I usually wear XS or XS in dresses. Do you think the dress will fit?


----------



## mharri20

Hi ladies! I finally got to wear my blue HL dress to a wedding in Minneapolis a few weeks ago! I got so many compliments on it 




I did end up having to wear a bra with this one. The straps arent supportive and it was making my chest look very odd and flat. But a strapless bra worked perfectly!


----------



## mharri20

Second pic didnt show up for some reason. Trying again!


----------



## Divealicious

mharri20 said:


> View attachment 2221081
> 
> 
> Second pic didnt show up for some reason. Trying again!



You look stunning


----------



## mharri20

Divealicious said:


> You look stunning



Thanks! I love it


----------



## soleilbrun

mharri20 said:


> Hi ladies! I finally got to wear my blue HL dress to a wedding in Minneapolis a few weeks ago! I got so many compliments on it
> View attachment 2221079
> View attachment 2221080
> 
> 
> I did end up having to wear a bra with this one. The straps arent supportive and it was making my chest look very odd and flat. But a strapless bra worked perfectly!


 
You look great in the dress and the color! Love the loubi shot.


----------



## mharri20

soleilbrun said:


> You look great in the dress and the color! Love the loubi shot.



Thanks! My mom and I were both wearing them so we had to get a pic lol.


----------



## bebefuzz

mharri20 said:


> Hi ladies! I finally got to wear my blue HL dress to a wedding in Minneapolis a few weeks ago! I got so many compliments on it
> View attachment 2221079
> View attachment 2221080
> 
> 
> I did end up having to wear a bra with this one. The straps arent supportive and it was making my chest look very odd and flat. But a strapless bra worked perfectly!



Congrats! This looks beautiful!


----------



## mharri20

bebefuzz said:


> Congrats! This looks beautiful!



Thanks!!


----------



## mishybelle

Just curious, but are the sleeves on HL dresses really tight? Or somewhat stretchy and flexible? Or even loose? I'm thinking of getting a dress with sleeves (not cap sleeve, but mid bicep length), but I have more chunky/muscular arms and I'm worried about armfat bulge. Does this happen to anyone else or even to those of you with more slender arms?

I would totally try it on myself, but the dress is final sale so I can't try it and return it


----------



## rock_girl

mishybelle said:


> Just curious, but are the sleeves on HL dresses really tight? Or somewhat stretchy and flexible? Or even loose? I'm thinking of getting a dress with sleeves (not cap sleeve, but mid bicep length), but I have more chunky/muscular arms and I'm worried about armfat bulge. Does this happen to anyone else or even to those of you with more slender arms?
> 
> I would totally try it on myself, but the dress is final sale so I can't try it and return it



I have the ombré Johanna with the boat neck collar and sleeves that end just above the elbows.  I find the sleeves to be very snug (don't cut off circulation but don't move freely either) and I really have to tug to get them where I want on my arms (which are muscular but not overly so).  Personally, I don't know that I'd risk it if you can't return it.


----------



## mishybelle

rock_girl said:


> I have the ombré Johanna with the boat neck collar and sleeves that end just above the elbows.  I find the sleeves to be very snug (don't cut off circulation but don't move freely either) and I really have to tug to get them where I want on my arms (which are muscular but not overly so).  Personally, I don't know that I'd risk it if you can't return it.



Thank you for the feedback. I'm going to be by a boutique tomorrow, so I'll drop in and try on a similar style to get and idea if armfat will be an issue.


----------



## bobolo

dhampir2005 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I wore it with CL Jenny Glitter Yorks, but I originally planned to wear it with Valentino Nude Patent bow pumps. Either pair looked fine


Thanks 
I wore Rose goldMB shoes but I needed another lower heel option . Nude sounds like a good choice 
now just need occasion to wear that dress again


----------



## Love_Cam

rock_girl said:


> I have the ombré Johanna with the boat neck collar and sleeves that end just above the elbows.  I find the sleeves to be very snug (don't cut off circulation but don't move freely either) and I really have to tug to get them where I want on my arms (which are muscular but not overly so).  Personally, I don't know that I'd risk it if you can't return it.



I agree with this! I have a long sleeve black HL with slits in the upper arms. I love it but its super difficult to get them positioned right.


----------



## honeybeez

Alot of dresses on sales now in outnet. N further 50% reduction..!


----------



## Myrkur

honeybeez said:


> Alot of dresses on sales now in outnet. N further 50% reduction..!



I don't see anything new.. but I've been checking The Outnet > HL section obsessively everyday for a few weeks now. 

I want this dress to be available in S, I'm normally XS, but they advice to size up..


----------



## Divealicious

Myrkur said:


> I don't see anything new.. but I've been checking The Outnet > HL section obsessively everyday for a few weeks now.
> 
> I want this dress to be available in S, I'm normally XS, but they advice to size up..



I'm also stalking this dress  It popped up in a size S about a week ago...


----------



## honeybeez

Hi ladies, what size should I take for this design if my measurements are as below
Bust- 34
Waist- 29
Hips - 34 
Thank u. 

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/390560


----------



## sharonephone

honeybeez said:


> Hi ladies, what size should I take for this design if my measurements are as below
> Bust- 34
> Waist- 29
> Hips - 34
> Thank u.
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/390560



These are my sizes and I err toward a Medium in almost all of my HLs, but you also may be able to get away with a Small, especially if the dress runs larger than normal. Can't advise on the actual dress though. HTH!


----------



## Angie415

I purchased my first two Herve dresses yesterday!! 
May have to do a reveal


----------



## Divealicious

Angie415 said:


> I purchased my first two Herve dresses yesterday!!
> May have to do a reveal



Yay for a reveal!


----------



## bebefuzz

Angie415 said:


> I purchased my first two Herve dresses yesterday!!
> May have to do a reveal



yes please.


----------



## Nolia

bebefuzz said:


> yes please.



Maybe a weird place to ask this, but what are your thoughts on HL swim suits?  Have you tried them on before?  How is their bandage power?  Practicality? Are they durable suits or poolside only? Maybe you could do a blog article about it?


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

Angie415 said:


> I purchased my first two Herve dresses yesterday!!
> May have to do a reveal


I can't wait!~


----------



## mharri20

Nolia said:


> Maybe a weird place to ask this, but what are your thoughts on HL swim suits?  Have you tried them on before?  How is their bandage power?  Practicality? Are they durable suits or poolside only? Maybe you could do a blog article about it?



Someone please corrected if I'm wrong...but I don't think you are supposed to get them wet...at least so I was told. So for practicality, not very.


----------



## Divealicious

mharri20 said:


> Someone please corrected if I'm wrong...but I don't think you are supposed to get them wet...at least so I was told. So for practicality, not very.



I know that that's true for the older styles, but I though they changed it for the new ones. Not at all sure though.


----------



## soleilbrun

Divealicious said:


> I know that that's true for the older styles, but I though they changed it for the new ones. Not at all sure though.


 
I thought I heard this somewhere also. They newer ones should be water friendly. I find most styles cut out so the holding power is less than a "whole" one piece, I suppose. They are pretty though.


----------



## kitty89

Divealicious said:


> I know that that's true for the older styles, but I though they changed it for the new ones. Not at all sure though.



I had heard the same. Would love to hear from someone who owns one, I am quite tempted myself....not sure how much wear I would get out of one to justify its price tag, though. Maybe if I lived in a climate that allowed me to be in a bikini more often....


----------



## Divealicious

Lots of HL at 30% extra off at the Outnet International!


----------



## Ellewalker

Divealicious said:


> Lots of HL at 30% extra off at the Outnet International!



All but the one I'm after! :; always the way


----------



## rnsmelody

Divealicious said:


> I know that that's true for the older styles, but I though they changed it for the new ones. Not at all sure though.





mharri20 said:


> Someone please corrected if I'm wrong...but I don't think you are supposed to get them wet...at least so I was told. So for practicality, not very.





Nolia said:


> Maybe a weird place to ask this, but what are your thoughts on HL swim suits?  Have you tried them on before?  How is their bandage power?  Practicality? Are they durable suits or poolside only? Maybe you could do a blog article about it?





kitty89 said:


> I had heard the same. Would love to hear from someone who owns one, I am quite tempted myself....not sure how much wear I would get out of one to justify its price tag, though. Maybe if I lived in a climate that allowed me to be in a bikini more often....



Hi ladies! The HL swimsuit this season can get wet. The bandage material is different from from the original swimsuit suits that you have seen in the past seasons. The swimwear fabric consist of Nylon, Polyester, and Spandex. While the bandage blend has Nylon, Rayon, Spandex which are the ones you can't get wet. The hold is slightly different since it doesn't have rayon in it. I personally love the swimsuits this season! It's so much fun and we have over 15 styles to choose from!

Here are some pictures of me in the swimsuits. I wore the Boe swimsuit to one of the pool parties in Las Vegas a few weeks ago  It's a definite must have item this season! I hope that answer your questions and please let me know if you have anymore


----------



## mharri20

rnsmelody said:


> Hi ladies! The HL swimsuit this season can get wet. The bandage material is different from from the original swimsuit suits that you have seen in the past seasons. The swimwear fabric consist of Nylon, Polyester, and Spandex. While the bandage blend has Nylon, Rayon, Spandex which are the ones you can't get wet. The hold is slightly different since it doesn't have rayon in it. I personally love the swimsuits this season! It's so much fun and we have over 15 styles to choose from!
> 
> Here are some pictures of me in the swimsuits. I wore the Boe swimsuit to one of the pool parties in Las Vegas a few weeks ago  It's a definite must have item this season! I hope that answer your questions and please let me know if you have anymore



Ah ok thank you for clearing that up! That made me hesitant in the past but I'm glad it was changed! Gorgeous suits!!


----------



## Nolia

rnsmelody said:


> Hi ladies! The HL swimsuit this season can get wet. The bandage material is different from from the original swimsuit suits that you have seen in the past seasons. The swimwear fabric consist of Nylon, Polyester, and Spandex. While the bandage blend has Nylon, Rayon, Spandex which are the ones you can't get wet. The hold is slightly different since it doesn't have rayon in it. I personally love the swimsuits this season! It's so much fun and we have over 15 styles to choose from!
> 
> Here are some pictures of me in the swimsuits. I wore the Boe swimsuit to one of the pool parties in Las Vegas a few weeks ago  It's a definite must have item this season! I hope that answer your questions and please let me know if you have anymore



Thanks M!

For this colourblock dress, bebe said it runs .5 size small. I'm typically an S in HL (34 - 25 - 35), do you think a M in this dress would be okay? I don't like things TOO tight. Do you also remember what retail was for this dress and what the style name is?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jeninvan

It's my first time posting here just wanted to share two of my new purchases.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.  I have to say I may be hooked.


----------



## mharri20

jeninvan said:


> It's my first time posting here just wanted to share two of my new purchases.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.  I have to say I may be hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256314


----------



## jeninvan

mharri20 said:


> Love them!! I have the black one and have worn it more than any other of my HLs just because it's so practical!



Thank you mharri20. They are like a hybrid of an uber sexy dress and spanx lol


----------



## honeybeez

Jeninvan, pls post mod pictures.. Would love to see u in it. What size did u get?


----------



## bebefuzz

Nolia said:


> Maybe a weird place to ask this, but what are your thoughts on HL swim suits?  Have you tried them on before?  How is their bandage power?  Practicality? Are they durable suits or poolside only? Maybe you could do a blog article about it?



great idea. will take it into consideration.


----------



## bebefuzz

jeninvan said:


> It's my first time posting here just wanted to share two of my new purchases.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.  I have to say I may be hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256314


----------



## Kayapo97

jeninvan said:


> It's my first time posting here just wanted to share two of my new purchases.  Thanks for letting me share ladies.  I have to say I may be hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256314


----------



## jeninvan

honeybeez said:


> Jeninvan, pls post mod pictures.. Would love to see u in it. What size did u get?


Thank you...still trying to lose the baby weight just had my baby girl once they're off HL will be on lol...I got a large as my "normal" size is between a 6/8 and I'm top heavy



bebefuzz said:


> Congrats and welcome to our HL addict group!!


Thank you...I can totally see why they can be addicting



Kayapo97 said:


> congrats, love the cream dress.


Thank yu


----------



## Divealicious

this skirt just came back in stock this morning in the NAP sale. I got it for 80% off  Hope it looks nice on me!


----------



## Divealicious

^ another one just popped up on NAP in case anyone's interested. Size S

be my HL skirt twin for &#8364;176!


----------



## Ellewalker

Just wanted to share my HL purchase.. In love!!


----------



## Divealicious

Ellewalker said:


> Just wanted to share my HL purchase.. In love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258850



Love ombre! Congrats


----------



## honeybeez

Nice ombre. Is it suppose to be a very tight fit? Mayb after An hour or wearing it will loosen abit?


----------



## soleilbrun

jeninvan said:


> It's my first time posting here just wanted to share two of my new purchases. Thanks for letting me share ladies. I have to say I may be hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256314


 
That sure is pretty!


----------



## Nolia

If anyone comes across the Nanette in dusty rose below retail/pre-owned size small, let me know!! =D


----------



## Divealicious

Nolia said:


> If anyone comes across the Nanette in dusty rose below retail/pre-owned, let me know!! =D



What size?


----------



## Ellewalker

honeybeez said:


> Nice ombre. Is it suppose to be a very tight fit? Mayb after An hour or wearing it will loosen abit?



Thank you 

I find the fit true to size. It's just gorgeous!


----------



## Ellewalker

Thanks ladies I'm totally addicted


----------



## Nolia

Divealicious said:


> What size?



Oh!  Size small! (edited)  Thanks!


----------



## honeybeez

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/368471

Hi experts, what size should i take for this ari dress? My bust 34, waist 29 n hips 34
And is this color accurate? It looks orange but the detail is baby pink. 
Thank u.


----------



## mishybelle

I just got this dress from Intermix on sale plus an extra 40% off  and adore it! I've been wanting a HL fit and flare style for awhile and a HL with cap sleeves, so this was a win-win. I went with my usual size S and it looks great, except I noticed it kind of rides up in the back after a few minutes and the zipper starts to bunch up. I figured this is due to the fuller skirt because my fitted HL styles definitely don't do this (to that degree). Is this just something that goes with the territory of this style? Has anyone else encountered this? Found a solution? 

Overall, it's not a deal breaker and I'm definitely keeping the dress  but was just wondering if there was something I should have considered when buying it or something thatI can do now. TIA!



http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...ge+dress.do?sortby=ourPicks&CurrentCat=101603


----------



## bebefuzz

mishybelle said:


> I just got this dress from Intermix on sale plus an extra 40% off  and adore it! I've been wanting a HL fit and flare style for awhile and a HL with cap sleeves, so this was a win-win. I went with my usual size S and it looks great, except I noticed it kind of rides up in the back after a few minutes and the zipper starts to bunch up. I figured this is due to the fuller skirt because my fitted HL styles definitely don't do this (to that degree). Is this just something that goes with the territory of this style? Has anyone else encountered this? Found a solution?
> 
> Overall, it's not a deal breaker and I'm definitely keeping the dress  but was just wondering if there was something I should have considered when buying it or something thatI can do now. TIA!
> 
> View attachment 2260440
> 
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...ge+dress.do?sortby=ourPicks&CurrentCat=101603



imo, for the fit and flares, I get one size up to avoid this problem. Congrats to your fit and flare! Every HL lover should have one.


----------



## Divealicious

I tried on the flared skirt and... it's not for me. I think it's too cute for me  also I thought it would be more flowy. Sticking to bodycon from now on


----------



## kitty89

Nolia said:


> If anyone comes across the Nanette in dusty rose below retail/pre-owned size small, let me know!! =D



I would LOVE to get hold of this in an XXS too. Amazing dress,


----------



## kitty89

Divealicious said:


> I tried on the flared skirt and... it's not for me. I think it's too cute for me  also I thought it would be more flowy. Sticking to bodycon from now on



I haven't been happy with the two flared skirts I've tried either. I do have an a-line dress that I'm happy with though - it flows much more nicely than the skirts. Maybe a dress would work better for you, too.


----------



## Divealicious

kitty89 said:


> I haven't been happy with the two flared skirts I've tried either. I do have an a-line dress that I'm happy with though - it flows much more nicely than the skirts. Maybe a dress would work better for you, too.



Thanks, maybe I'll try a dress sometime. The skirt just wasn't doing anything for me. Pretty color though, the lipstick red


----------



## kitty89

Divealicious said:


> Thanks, maybe I'll try a dress sometime. The skirt just wasn't doing anything for me. Pretty color though, the lipstick red



ooooh I would love anything HL in lipstick red!!  such a pity it didn't work out! But I know exactly what you mean - the fuller skirts hang weirdly, to me. They just aren't "sensational" like I'd expect an HL to be.


----------



## bebefuzz

kitty89 said:


> ooooh I would love anything HL in lipstick red!!  such a pity it didn't work out! But I know exactly what you mean - the fuller skirts hang weirdly, to me. They just aren't "sensational" like I'd expect an HL to be.



Each of the flared skirts are really different. 
For instance, some of the flared skirt HL dresses look weird. While some look amazing. I like the herve dresses that are fitted all the way down to top hip and then flare at a mini length, like the Faith dress. I think these work best for me as I'm short-waisted and 5'5". 
I think those who are long waisted would need a different dress if they're looking for an a line. 
The good thing is that they do make a line dresses for every type of body.  

Btw, totally agree, the current a-line skirts don't work well for me either.


----------



## kitty89

bebefuzz said:


> Each of the flared skirts are really different.
> For instance, some of the flared skirt HL dresses look weird. While some look amazing. I like the herve dresses that are fitted all the way down to top hip and then flare at a mini length, like the Faith dress. I think these work best for me as I'm short-waisted and 5'5".
> I think those who are long waisted would need a different dress if they're looking for an a line.
> The good thing is that they do make a line dresses for every type of body.
> Btw, totally agree, the current a-line skirts don't work well for me either.



Hmm, interesting to know that they vary! I am also short waisted and 5'5", so that's a particularly useful comparison!! 

The skirts I tried just felt like they sort of had a lot of excess material which didn't quite hang properly, if that makes sense, but I love my flared dress so much. I bought it a while ago but THINK is called Etta (it's black with some sequining)  so I suppose I need to find skirts that follow a similar pattern? The Faith dress looks lovely, actually, but seems a little less flared, perhaps?


----------



## bebefuzz

kitty89 said:


> Hmm, interesting to know that they vary! I am also short waisted and 5'5", so that's a particularly useful comparison!!
> 
> The skirts I tried just felt like they sort of had a lot of excess material which didn't quite hang properly, if that makes sense, but I love my flared dress so much. I bought it a while ago but THINK is called Etta (it's black with some sequining)  so I suppose I need to find skirts that follow a similar pattern? The Faith dress looks lovely, actually, but seems a little less flared, perhaps?



yep. Like the Etta, the Faith dress's flare starts lower as well. Faith for instance looks marvelous on us short-waisted ladies, but really shortens the look of legs on those who are long-waisted. Other HL flared dresses would suit them better.  ...sounds like a good breakdown post I should do. 

Anyway, the Faith is a lot more flared than most people realize as it is a mini length flare and looks less flared on really tall models. As seen on me, it's definitely flared... maybe not as much as the Etta. The Etta has a bit more fabric on the skirt.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

bebefuzz said:


> yep. Like the Etta, the Faith dress's flare starts lower as well. Faith for instance looks marvelous on us short-waisted ladies, but really shortens the look of legs on those who are long-waisted. Other HL flared dresses would suit them better.  ...sounds like a good breakdown post I should do.
> 
> Anyway, the Faith is a lot more flared than most people realize as it is a mini length flare and looks less flared on really tall models. As seen on me, it's definitely flared... maybe not as much as the Etta. The Etta has a bit more fabric on the skirt.
> View attachment 2263907



I was just looking at your blog and then came onto tpf and here you are! You look absolutely stunning in the dresses!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

aoqtpi said:


> Can anybody recommend a seamstress in Toronto, Ontario?
> 
> 
> I purchased an HL, from their Miracle Miles location in Las Vegas, which had a few gaps between the bandages. The SA said it was an easy fix and sent me to "their" seamstress. When I went to pick up the dress, the seamstress said she'd "reinforced" all the seams on the bottom half the dress so this wouldn't happen again. I didn't think anything of it at the time, since she was "the boutique's" seamstress.
> 
> When I put it on for the first time this weekend, I was horrified to find the stitching was way too tight, making each band stretch in the middle but not on the seams, so I look like the Michelin man.
> 
> I'm thinking my only option at this point is to have someone undo the reinforcing and re-sew, and if worst comes to worst they'll have to do all the stitches on the bottom half and put the bands back together


Did you ever get your dress fixed. I have a fabulous seamstress in Markham!


----------



## bebefuzz

yoyotomatoe said:


> I was just looking at your blog and then came onto tpf and here you are! You look absolutely stunning in the dresses!



thank you.


----------



## baybay0359

Hello everyone,

Does anyone know how this dress runs?

https://www.lollipuff.com/Herve-Leger/987/herve-leger-black-classic-capsleeve-dress-xs

I only own one herve leger dress and it is a small.  Although, the dress that I own zips up quite easily. I am wondering if I can fit my butt into an extra small.

Thanks!


----------



## kitty89

bebefuzz said:


> yep. Like the Etta, the Faith dress's flare starts lower as well. Faith for instance looks marvelous on us short-waisted ladies, but really shortens the look of legs on those who are long-waisted. Other HL flared dresses would suit them better.  ...sounds like a good breakdown post I should do.
> 
> Anyway, the Faith is a lot more flared than most people realize as it is a mini length flare and looks less flared on really tall models. As seen on me, it's definitely flared... maybe not as much as the Etta. The Etta has a bit more fabric on the skirt.
> View attachment 2263907



Okay, I am totally sold on the Faith. It looks amazing on you! The Etta is definitely a bit more flared and shorter, I think, but I really love the Faith in red!


----------



## bebefuzz

baybay0359 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know how this dress runs?
> 
> https://www.lollipuff.com/Herve-Leger/987/herve-leger-black-classic-capsleeve-dress-xs
> 
> I only own one herve leger dress and it is a small.  Although, the dress that I own zips up quite easily. I am wondering if I can fit my butt into an extra small.
> 
> Thanks!



If you can zip it up pretty easily yourself, you can probably size down... unless it is a dress that runs big.


----------



## bebefuzz

kitty89 said:


> Okay, I am totally sold on the Faith. It looks amazing on you! The Etta is definitely a bit more flared and shorter, I think, but I really love the Faith in red!



I have to say of all the flared Herve Leger that I've tried on the Faith is my personal favorite. Keep in mind that I am very short-waisted though.  Out of the Faith dresses I've tried, black or red in this dress are also my favorites. Plus, I like to size up in this dress as it runs slightly small and has a higher tendency to ride up due to the flare.


----------



## xlovely

Can someone advise me how the Essential V-Neck runs? I'm wondering if an XXS will fit me, I had this dress in an XS http://www.renttherunway.com/shop/designers/herv%C3%A9l%C3%A9ger_dresses/darkknightbandagedress
and while it fit me fine it wasn't super duper tight on me. 

Also, can I wear a normal push up bra with the Essential V-Neck?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

My very first HL dress


----------



## Myrkur

yoyotomatoe said:


> My very first HL dress



look stunning


----------



## bebefuzz

xlovely said:


> Can someone advise me how the Essential V-Neck runs? I'm wondering if an XXS will fit me, I had this dress in an XS http://www.renttherunway.com/shop/designers/herv%C3%A9l%C3%A9ger_dresses/darkknightbandagedress
> and while it fit me fine it wasn't super duper tight on me.
> 
> Also, can I wear a normal push up bra with the Essential V-Neck?


I am able to wear a push up with the essential v.


----------



## bebefuzz

yoyotomatoe said:


> My very first HL dress



Lovely! Awesome first HL!


----------



## arnott

yoyotomatoe said:


> My very first HL dress



Love the colour!


----------



## mharri20

yoyotomatoe said:


> My very first HL dress



You look fabulous!! Love the blue ombré


----------



## Divealicious

yoyotomatoe said:


> My very first HL dress



You look fantastic


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Myrkur said:


> look stunning





bebefuzz said:


> Lovely! Awesome first HL!





arnott said:


> Love the colour!





mharri20 said:


> You look fabulous!! Love the blue ombré





Divealicious said:


> You look fantastic



Thank you ladies for all your kind words


----------



## Divealicious

Did anyone get anything from the outnet sale?


----------



## soleilbrun

yoyotomatoe said:


> My very first HL dress


 Lovely! I can't make out what color arty you paired with it .


----------



## soleilbrun

Divealicious said:


> Did anyone get anything from the outnet sale?


 
I didn't . Normal, as I was afraid to even look. Did you get anything?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

soleilbrun said:


> Lovely! I can't make out what color arty you paired with it .



Thanks hun! Haha of course you would notice the arty ...I wore my silver/black


----------



## Divealicious

soleilbrun said:


> I didn't . Normal, as I was afraid to even look. Did you get anything?



The sale wasnt nearly as good as the last one, but i did buy a black short sleeved top I've been waiting to go on sale.


----------



## kitty89

Divealicious said:


> Did anyone get anything from the outnet sale?



I didn't get anything, sadly. I really wanted the long-sleeved charcoal one with the flared skirt, but I was at work and it sold out before I could get to it 

It's probably for the best, though. I still have two unworn dresses and an unworn skirt...


----------



## soleilbrun

Myrkur said:


> I don't see anything new.. but I've been checking The Outnet > HL section obsessively everyday for a few weeks now.
> 
> I want this dress to be available in S, I'm normally XS, but they advice to size up..


 It's back in your size, hurry!
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/390554


----------



## reesespcs54

hello, first time poster here!

i bought my first HL on the sale, but kinda having second thoughts...

http://www.theoutnet.com/intl/productdetails.chic?pid=275529&page=ProductPage

worth keeping?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

reesespcs54 said:


> hello, first time poster here!
> 
> i bought my first HL on the sale, but kinda having second thoughts...
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/intl/productdetails.chic?pid=275529&page=ProductPage
> 
> worth keeping?


The link isn't working anymore. But if you are having second thoughts then I don't think it is worth keeping. It's not like it is a $20 dress. You should absolutely love your HL dress, and if you don't then i say return it.


----------



## reesespcs54

ah here is another link that should work

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...6088?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4ac73b3508

thoughts on the side braiding?


----------



## Myrkur

soleilbrun said:


> It's back in your size, hurry!
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/390554



NOOOOO I'm just reading this now, I was at the cinemas and now it is sold out again


----------



## yoyotomatoe

reesespcs54 said:


> ah here is another link that should work
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/herve-leger...6088?pt=us_csa_wc_dresses&hash=item4ac73b3508
> 
> thoughts on the side braiding?


omg i love!


----------



## bebefuzz

Yay to new Herve Leger dresses!


----------



## honeybeez

Wow nice bebefuzz. How much is it?


----------



## soleilbrun

Myrkur said:


> NOOOOO I'm just reading this now, I was at the cinemas and now it is sold out again


 
Darn cinema! It'll be back, don't worry.


----------



## Divealicious

bebefuzz said:


> Yay to new Herve Leger dresses!
> View attachment 2269785



I like! I think this will we flattering small chest, wide hip ladies like me especially


----------



## paviepingus

Hi does anyone know how the Johanna fits? (see attached image)

I wear an XXS in the Catherine Foil dress but an XS fit well on me in the Stella. I've no idea which size to go for - any advice is appreciated!

Also if anyone's seen it in real life, what do you think of it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bebefuzz

honeybeez said:


> Wow nice bebefuzz. How much is it?



1590 or 1690... can't remember exactly.


----------



## Myrkur

paviepingus said:


> Hi does anyone know how the Johanna fits? (see attached image)
> 
> I wear an XXS in the Catherine Foil dress but an XS fit well on me in the Stella. I've no idea which size to go for - any advice is appreciated!
> 
> Also if anyone's seen it in real life, what do you think of it? Thanks in advance!



Wow this dress is gorgeous! Where can I find it? (I prefer EU webshop because of taxes )


----------



## Divealicious

All HL in the outnet sale is now 85% off!

My creditcard is already maxed out


----------



## Myrkur

Divealicious said:


> All HL in the outnet sale is now 85% off!
> 
> My creditcard is already maxed out



Not all HL? They added a few things though.


----------



## Divealicious

Myrkur said:


> Not all HL? They added a few things though.



HL in the clearance sale I mean is now 85% off


----------



## Myrkur

Divealicious said:


> HL in the clearance sale I mean is now 85% off



Oh right! I want this dress http://www.theoutnet.com/product/275634 but I have no CC and I think I already used all my sisters CC limit for this month


----------



## Myrkur

Oh she did have credit left, so I ordered the dress.


----------



## Divealicious

Myrkur said:


> Oh she did have credit left, so I ordered the dress.



yay!! good for you


----------



## Divealicious

I was finally able to zip myself in this top 

https://www.theoutnet.com/product/275534

It's tight, but not can't-breathe-tight, and it gives my tiny chest area a very nice lift 
It's really tight om my arms however. Do any of you have experience with how this top may or may not stretch with wear? I have no experience with sleeves stretching...


----------



## Myrkur

They added a few more things, like this dress http://www.theoutnet.com/intl/productdetails.chic?pid=259003&page=ProductPage


----------



## Myrkur

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/390591 I like this one, but my size is out of stock


----------



## Myrkur

So my dress arrived, but they said to size up so I took an S. But I think I could have easily gotten an XS or maybe even XXS? It is super stretchy.. But luckily you only see it when I sit down or something or bent, so for the price and the fact that I love this dress and it's not available anymore I'll keep it.


----------



## soleilbrun

Myrkur said:


> So my dress arrived, but they said to size up so I took an S. But I think I could have easily gotten an XS or maybe even XXS? It is super stretchy.. But luckily you only see it when I sit down or something or bent, so for the price and the fact that I love this dress and it's not available anymore I'll keep it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274668
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274669


 
That was super fast shipping! Congrats, it looks great on you. I'd say keep it also. If in the end you want to size down when possible, you can re-home it. Is that beading?


----------



## Divealicious

Myrkur said:


> So my dress arrived, but they said to size up so I took an S. But I think I could have easily gotten an XS or maybe even XXS? It is super stretchy.. But luckily you only see it when I sit down or something or bent, so for the price and the fact that I love this dress and it's not available anymore I'll keep it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274668
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274669



I hate it when their size advice is off... but it looks great on you! You could leave the tags on for a while and check for returns. Maybe it will pop back up in a smaller size


----------



## Myrkur

soleilbrun said:


> That was super fast shipping! Congrats, it looks great on you. I'd say keep it also. If in the end you want to size down when possible, you can re-home it. Is that beading?





Divealicious said:


> I hate it when their size advice is off... but it looks great on you! You could leave the tags on for a while and check for returns. Maybe it will pop back up in a smaller size



Thanks! No it's not beading, I don't know, it's weird material, I can not even describe it. I don't think it will be back in stock for the same price anymore and it's not really bothering so I'll just keep it!


----------



## bebefuzz

Myrkur said:


> So my dress arrived, but they said to size up so I took an S. But I think I could have easily gotten an XS or maybe even XXS? It is super stretchy.. But luckily you only see it when I sit down or something or bent, so for the price and the fact that I love this dress and it's not available anymore I'll keep it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274668
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274669



Looks great on you!!


----------



## Divealicious

Hi ladies, sharing the HL top I bought from the Outnet sale. This amazing little top manages to give me cleavage haha! 







Oh I took my regular size S. It's pretty hard to zip up by myself and the sleeves are tight, but the fit is very flattering


----------



## katran26

Divealicious said:


> Hi ladies, sharing the HL top I bought from the Outnet sale. This amazing little top manages to give me cleavage haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I took my regular size S. It's pretty hard to zip up by myself and the sleeves are tight, but the fit is very flattering



that looks beautiful!! congrats!


----------



## mharri20

Divealicious said:


> Hi ladies, sharing the HL top I bought from the Outnet sale. This amazing little top manages to give me cleavage haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I took my regular size S. It's pretty hard to zip up by myself and the sleeves are tight, but the fit is very flattering



It looks great on you!!


----------



## Myrkur

Divealicious said:


> Hi ladies, sharing the HL top I bought from the Outnet sale. This amazing little top manages to give me cleavage haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I took my regular size S. It's pretty hard to zip up by myself and the sleeves are tight, but the fit is very flattering



Looks very flattering indeed!


----------



## soleilbrun

Divealicious said:


> Hi ladies, sharing the HL top I bought from the Outnet sale. This amazing little top manages to give me cleavage haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I took my regular size S. It's pretty hard to zip up by myself and the sleeves are tight, but the fit is very flattering


 
It does look great on you. I will have to put one on my wishlist along with something flared.


----------



## Divealicious

soleilbrun said:


> It does look great on you. I will have to put one on my wishlist along with something flared.





Myrkur said:


> Looks very flattering indeed!





mharri20 said:


> It looks great on you!!





katran26 said:


> that looks beautiful!! congrats!



Thanks ladies


----------



## bebefuzz

Divealicious said:


> Thanks ladies



I concur with everyone else! This top looks divine on you!


----------



## Divealicious

bebefuzz said:


> I concur with everyone else! This top looks divine on you!


----------



## kitty89

Divealicious said:


> Hi ladies, sharing the HL top I bought from the Outnet sale. This amazing little top manages to give me cleavage haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I took my regular size S. It's pretty hard to zip up by myself and the sleeves are tight, but the fit is very flattering




Oh wow! I love it and I want it! Amazing purchase, it looks fantastic on you.


----------



## xlovely

Ladies who own/have tried on the Billie 
Does it fit TTS? I have the Ari dress in an XS and while it's a great fit I  can easily zip it up myself, but the armholes are a little  uncomfortable. I'm a D cup and I have some junk in the trunk lol. Do you think I would be better off looking for an XS OR  XXS Billie? 

TIA


----------



## bebefuzz

xlovely said:


> Ladies who own/have tried on the Billie
> Does it fit TTS? I have the Ari dress in an XS and while it's a great fit I  can easily zip it up myself, but the armholes are a little  uncomfortable. I'm a D cup and I have some junk in the trunk lol. Do you think I would be better off looking for an XS OR  XXS Billie?
> 
> TIA



If you easily an xs in Ari, you can size down to a xxs in Billie. The two dresses are similar in sizing. Be warned, the Billie is VERY short!


----------



## xlovely

bebefuzz said:


> If you easily an xs in Ari, you can size down to a xxs in Billie. The two dresses are similar in sizing. Be warned, the Billie is VERY short!



Thank you bebe! Always so knowledgable. I am quite happy it's short because I am short as well! Most dresses are almost to my knees


----------



## bebefuzz

PICTURE TIME!  For all the current craze of flared HL!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

bebefuzz said:


> PICTURE TIME!  For all the current craze of flared HL!
> View attachment 2282790


Looks great on you. I love these flared dresses but they look horrible on me.


----------



## keine9

*bebefuzz*, that color is amazing on you. that picture makes your waist look tiny! 

i tried on a flared dress but thought the material in the flared part looked a little odd hanging by itself in the air. your pic doesn't look like that, so maybe i tried on a stretched out one?


----------



## Myrkur

bebefuzz said:


> PICTURE TIME!  For all the current craze of flared HL!
> View attachment 2282790



Looks great on you! I don't think I can pull of flare either lol.


----------



## bebefuzz

yoyotomatoe said:


> Looks great on you. I love these flared dresses but they look horrible on me.





keine9 said:


> *bebefuzz*, that color is amazing on you. that picture makes your waist look tiny!
> 
> i tried on a flared dress but thought the material in the flared part looked a little odd hanging by itself in the air. your pic doesn't look like that, so maybe i tried on a stretched out one?





Myrkur said:


> Looks great on you! I don't think I can pull of flare either lol.



Thanks for the compliments! The flared skirt dresses are funny. When they work, THEY WORK! But some of them have looked HORRIBLE on me... so it just depends on finding one that matches your body type. 

btw, keine9, I LOVE LOVE your avatar! It is so stinking adorable, I'm going to be googling for the original photo and setting it as my background. So stinking cute, I can't get over it! lol...


----------



## mzmir

Myrkur said:


> So my dress arrived, but they said to size up so I took an S. But I think I could have easily gotten an XS or maybe even XXS? It is super stretchy.. But luckily you only see it when I sit down or something or bent, so for the price and the fact that I love this dress and it's not available anymore I'll keep it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274668
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274669



Love it!
How much was it? 

I think it depends on your body shape. I wear 0-2 US, but when I tried on HL in XXS, the shoulders were too tight and my behind couldn't fit!

If it's loose you can probably go a size down


----------



## mzmir

bebefuzz said:


> PICTURE TIME!  For all the current craze of flared HL!
> View attachment 2282790



Love thisss! So cute.
How much did you get it for?


----------



## Divealicious

bebefuzz said:


> PICTURE TIME!  For all the current craze of flared HL!
> View attachment 2282790



I love the color and it fits you really well! Did you get this one or only tried it on?


----------



## Myrkur

mzmir said:


> Love it!
> How much was it?
> 
> I think it depends on your body shape. I wear 0-2 US, but when I tried on HL in XXS, the shoulders were too tight and my behind couldn't fit!
> 
> If it's loose you can probably go a size down



The dress is not available anymore, and def not for that price anymore, so I decided to keep this size.. It was 260 euros! Original price 1700 something lol


----------



## newmommy_va

OT - but I love your new fur babies signature!! So cute!!



Myrkur said:


> The dress is not available anymore, and def not for that price anymore, so I decided to keep this size.. It was 260 euros! Original price 1700 something lol


----------



## bebefuzz

mzmir said:


> Love thisss! So cute.
> How much did you get it for?



I didn't buy it. It was still full price I think. Just one of the photos of the dresses that I tried on. 



Divealicious said:


> I love the color and it fits you really well! Did you get this one or only tried it on?



I already have a flared Herve Leger dress, so only tried it on.  the middle band that pulled in the waist pulled it in a little too much, because the surrounding flesh wasn't held in as much... I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Myrkur

newmommy_va said:


> OT - but I love your new fur babies signature!! So cute!!



Thanks!


----------



## Divealicious

bebefuzz said:


> I didn't buy it. It was still full price I think. Just one of the photos of the dresses that I tried on.
> 
> 
> 
> I already have a flared Herve Leger dress, so only tried it on.  the middle band that pulled in the waist pulled it in a little too much, because the surrounding flesh wasn't held in as much... I hope that makes sense.



To be honest, I like the flared dresses, but I find the body con ones more flattering on you  They have higher wow-factor imho 

Thanks for posting mod pics of dressed you try on btw, I always like mod shots so much better than the 'professional' ones


----------



## baybay0359

Hey everyone,

I am contemplating buying a dress from the outnet. My question is: How accurate are their descriptions for whether the dress runs true to size?

For example this one says the dress runs small
:http://www.theoutnet.com/product/390553

Should I trust this or should I go with my normal size regardless of what their description says?

Thanks!


----------



## mzmir

baybay0359 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am contemplating buying a dress from the outnet. My question is: How accurate are their descriptions for whether the dress runs true to size?
> 
> For example this one says the dress runs small
> :http://www.theoutnet.com/product/390553
> 
> Should I trust this or should I go with my normal size regardless of what their description says?
> 
> Thanks!



No clue, but that dress is gorg!


----------



## ikny

Hi ladies,

I'm planning to wear this dress to a wedding tomorrow: http://www.shopbop.com/sleeveless-line-dress-herve-leger/vp/v=1/845524441954867.htm
Do you think these red Valentino pumps is too much: http://www.shoeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/0459205107746_500x500.jpg
Should I wear gold or lack sandals instead?


----------



## lovedresses2010

ikny said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm planning to wear this dress to a wedding tomorrow: http://www.shopbop.com/sleeveless-line-dress-herve-leger/vp/v=1/845524441954867.htm
> Do you think these red Valentino pumps is too much: http://www.shoeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/0459205107746_500x500.jpg
> Should I wear gold or lack sandals instead?


 
Hot dress! I think gold with red looks amazing since the warm colors complement each other!


----------



## Megana_

Hi ladies 
I was hoping someone could help me with a quick authentification, posted this in the correct thread, but i think oys holidaymode and i really want to give the seller her feedback 

Could someone please authenticate this Herve Leger dress for me?
I won the auction and have just received the dress, it looks and feels genuine, but better safe then sorry:
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewi...d=161069279663

Thank you


----------



## Ellewalker

ikny said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm planning to wear this dress to a wedding tomorrow: http://www.shopbop.com/sleeveless-line-dress-herve-leger/vp/v=1/845524441954867.htm
> Do you think these red Valentino pumps is too much: http://www.shoeblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/0459205107746_500x500.jpg
> Should I wear gold or lack sandals instead?


Between gold & red I'd definitely go with gold! I personally love a red dress with nude pumps!


----------



## ikny

lovedresses2010 said:


> Hot dress! I think gold with red looks amazing since the warm colors complement each other!





Ellewalker said:


> Between gold & red I'd definitely go with gold! I personally love a red dress with nude pumps!



Thank you for your advice, ladies! After trying on both red and gold I went with the red. I usually don't like being too matchy but for some reason I liked it this time  Here's the picture:


----------



## lovedresses2010

ikny said:


> Thank you for your advice, ladies! After trying on both red and gold I went with the red. I usually don't like being too matchy but for some reason I liked it this time  Here's the picture:


 
You look great! =)


----------



## Divealicious

ikny said:


> Thank you for your advice, ladies! After trying on both red and gold I went with the red. I usually don't like being too matchy but for some reason I liked it this time  Here's the picture:



You look great, love the shoes too


----------



## mharri20

ikny said:


> Thank you for your advice, ladies! After trying on both red and gold I went with the red. I usually don't like being too matchy but for some reason I liked it this time  Here's the picture:



Love it! You look gorgeous!


----------



## ikny

mharri20 said:


> Love it! You look gorgeous!





Divealicious said:


> You look great, love the shoes too





lovedresses2010 said:


> You look great! =)



Thank you so much for your kind words, ladies!!!


----------



## Divealicious

Herve Leger has landed at the Outnet International! Lots of new in


----------



## Divealicious

Nolia said:


> If anyone comes across the Nanette in dusty rose below retail/pre-owned size small, let me know!! =D



The dress you are looking for is available at the Outnet in your size! Run!!! 

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/390564


----------



## kitty89

Divealicious said:


> The dress you are looking for is available at the Outnet in your size! Run!!!
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/390564



I managed to get this one too! So excited, I've been hoping it would come up on the Outnet! Also got two others to try, a burgundy cutout and a dark purple flare. I am determined to only keep one, though.

Did you manage to find anything you like?


----------



## Divealicious

kitty89 said:


> I managed to get this one too! So excited, I've been hoping it would come up on the Outnet! Also got two others to try, a burgundy cutout and a dark purple flare. I am determined to only keep one, though.
> 
> Did you manage to find anything you like?



Lots of things I like... but I am SO BANNED!!

So please entertain me in the meantime with your mod pics when you get your buys


----------



## Nolia

Divealicious said:


> The dress you are looking for is available at the Outnet in your size! Run!!!
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/390564



Oh no! It's gone already!! Wow that was fast! :cry:
Thanks so much for giving me the heads up. How much was it?


----------



## honeybeez

So fast gone? I saw it in all sizes just now.


----------



## Nolia

honeybeez said:


> So fast gone? I saw it in all sizes just now.



OH!! It's back up!!! Must have been down for a while.
Cheeeeecking out!!

ETA: Thanks so much Divealicious and honeybeez (I couldn't respond, your inbox is full) for the PMs!!


----------



## reesespcs54

I just got this dress

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/368325

Super excited! But I'm looking for it in lipstick red. The picture looks a bit darker than that; it's listed as both crimson red and lipstick red. 

Anyone have any experience w this? The outnet isn't being very helpful. 

I didn't even know HL did crimson...


----------



## Divealicious

Nolia said:


> OH!! It's back up!!! Must have been down for a while.
> Cheeeeecking out!!
> 
> ETA: Thanks so much Divealicious and honeybeez (I couldn't respond, your inbox is full) for the PMs!!



So happy for you! You owe me a mod pic


----------



## honeybeez

Nolia, what size did u get? N what r ur measurements?


----------



## Nolia

Divealicious said:


> So happy for you! You owe me a mod pic






honeybeez said:


> Nolia, what size did u get? N what r ur measurements?


I got a size small. I was able to try this on locally before though. Fits true to size. My measurements are 34 - 25 - 35. HTH!


----------



## honeybeez

So happy for u. When i measure myself again, i m 34.27.35... so should i get a size S too? Lol..


----------



## Nolia

honeybeez said:


> So happy for u. When i measure myself again, i m 34.27.35... so should i get a size S too? Lol..



Yes, definitely small!


----------



## Megana_

Megana_ said:


> Hi ladies
> I was hoping someone could help me with a quick authentification, posted this in the correct thread, but i think oys holidaymode and i really want to give the seller her feedback
> 
> Could someone please authenticate this Herve Leger dress for me?
> I won the auction and have just received the dress, it looks and feels genuine, but better safe then sorry:
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewi...d=161069279663
> 
> Thank you



Can noone help me authenticate? &#128546;


----------



## pinkkie2987

Hi ladies, I had recently purchased a pre-owed herve dress online. Its faded in some area from some sort of staining accident. But it was such an amazing price I decided to take a chance on it anyways. 
I figure I can always dye it another color. But I haven't dyed any clothing since my 5th grade class tie dye project.
Have any of you ladies ever dyed your Herve before? If so, any tips?
Should I sent it out to a clothing dyeing service? If so, any recommendations? 
Thank you so much in advance. 
Here's a link to the dress. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/herve-leger...OQlf43rjaNAdmEtRk6Fe8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## chloe_chanel

Hi ladies my measurements are kinda weird. What size would I be at 32-27-38? Thx!


----------



## bebefuzz

chloe_chanel said:


> Hi ladies my measurements are kinda weird. What size would I be at 32-27-38? Thx!



For most dresses, an xs based on the measurements you have provided.


----------



## Divealicious

Barbie is looking hot this fall 

_BARBIE, muse to the great and good of the fashion world, has undergone another makeover - thanks to Hervé Léger by Max Azria._ 







Source: http://www.vogue.co.uk/news/2013/09/15/barbie-receives-herve-leger-makeover---bandage-dress


----------



## tatsu_k

chloe_chanel said:


> Hi ladies my measurements are kinda weird. What size would I be at 32-27-38? Thx!


I have almost identical measurements (no boobs big hips) 32-26-37.5 
ive tried small i liked it most *ive tried xs, s and m), xs was too snug for my liking, although i could zip and walk in it,


----------



## Ellewalker

Hi ladies could you help me decide which dress to wear to a VIP horse racing event...


----------



## Divealicious

Ellewalker said:


> Hi ladies could you help me decide which dress to wear to a VIP horse racing event...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2345100
> 
> View attachment 2345101
> 
> View attachment 2345102



They're all beautiful and elegant, but I prefer the last one


----------



## Kayapo97

Ellewalker said:


> Hi ladies could you help me decide which dress to wear to a VIP horse racing event...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2345100
> 
> View attachment 2345101
> 
> View attachment 2345102



Is it a daytime or evening event?

I think I know which one I would back as a sure fire winner!
The third HL dress looks fabulous and should be the odds on favourite.


----------



## Ellewalker

Kayapo97 said:


> Is it a daytime or evening event?
> 
> I think I know which one I would back as a sure fire winner!
> The third HL dress looks fabulous and should be the odds on favourite.



It's a day time event..

I'm so glad you all agree with me!!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

I second the opinion of the other ladies. 3rd one!!


----------



## Ellewalker

bebefuzz said:


> I second the opinion of the other ladies. 3rd one!!



Thanks for your opinion! I've been wanting a square neck HL for ages.. I've never found the right colour.

Hoping the blue will work for me..


----------



## arguspeace

Ellewalker said:


> Hi ladies could you help me decide which dress to wear to a VIP horse racing event...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2345100
> 
> View attachment 2345101
> 
> View attachment 2345102



Love #3 and #2!


----------



## mharri20

Ellewalker said:


> Hi ladies could you help me decide which dress to wear to a VIP horse racing event..



The third one!! I have it and got SO many compliments when I wore it  and the color is amazing!!


----------



## baybay0359

What size are you if you don't mind me asking? I am thinking of ordering that dress and I am a little bigger than you.

Thanks!

ps. you look wonderful!


----------



## Chrismis

#2 is to die for.


----------



## Ellewalker

baybay0359 said:


> What size are you if you don't mind me asking? I am thinking of ordering that dress and I am a little bigger than you.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ps. you look wonderful!



Awww thank you baybay! 

I'm an XS.


----------



## Ellewalker

Chrismis said:


> #2 is to die for.



AGREED I think I need them both!!!


----------



## soleilbrun

Long V neck HL on the NM evening dash for $845. They call it Vneck bandage dress. Happy shopping!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Herve-L...index=18&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740


----------



## Divealicious

Lots of HL new in at the Outnet (international)! Some at 70-75-80% off!


----------



## honeybeez

80%? I saw only 70%...


----------



## Divealicious

Here's one that was 80% off https://www.theoutnet.com/intl/intl/product/332215
And I saw at least 6 or 7 with 75% off
They must have sold out fast


----------



## Chanieish

Hello ladies!

How tight should HL dresses be? Is there such a thing as too tight? I fit to an XS and can squeeze into and XXS. Only difference is, the XXS is tighter on the hips and fits my waist better. 

You can see a slight outline of my bellybutton with both dresses. :|


----------



## gymangel812

Chanieish said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> How tight should HL dresses be? Is there such a thing as too tight? I fit to an XS and can squeeze into and XXS. Only difference is, the XXS is tighter on the hips and fits my waist better.
> 
> You can see a slight outline of my bellybutton with both dresses. :|


just as tight as you want it to be, as long as you're not uncomfortable.


----------



## honeybeez

Any of u own this? http://www.theoutnet.com/product/413109
Do u size up or take the usual size? The description ask to size up. Wonder whether it is true.


----------



## Divealicious

honeybeez said:


> Any of u own this? http://www.theoutnet.com/product/413109
> Do u size up or take the usual size? The description ask to size up. Wonder whether it is true.



No, but I want to... very beautiful dress. I know someone in this thread has been stalking it in a certain size...


----------



## dma0808

General herve question.. is the denise red bandage dress always around? like the scoop neck dresses or is it just this season..sorry if thats a silly question.. i really love it but i just won't let myself buy it till i am back to pre-baby weight  lol  and I'm like a week late i seen it on sale now its all sold out


----------



## rhondaroni0

In LOVE!!!!!
The dress: too expensive. The jacket was on therealreal and I didn't check out fast enough. Drat!!

I am new to this forum. I just discovered HL. What took me so long??? I have had 3 kids and his dresses are such a great "muffin top" hider. Is there somewhere that I can have a dress authenticated? I tried some on at NM then bought a used one on Ebay. It feels right but just hoped to get an opinion from someone who knows what they're doing!!!

Rhonda


----------



## Divealicious

rhondaroni0 said:


> In LOVE!!!!!
> The dress: too expensive. The jacket was on therealreal and I didn't check out fast enough. Drat!!
> 
> I am new to this forum. I just discovered HL. What took me so long??? I have had 3 kids and his dresses are such a great "muffin top" hider. Is there somewhere that I can have a dress authenticated? I tried some on at NM then bought a used one on Ebay. It feels right but just hoped to get an opinion from someone who knows what they're doing!!!
> 
> Rhonda



Welcome  there is a sticky thread for authentication of apparel, try there 
 i'd love to see your purchases!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Divealicious said:


> Welcome  there is a sticky thread for authentication of apparel, try there
> i'd love to see your purchases!


I bought a red Bailey. Basic and classic. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281197261629?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

and now I'm hooked! Thanks for the recommendation on the authentication.


----------



## xlovely

Love seeing everyone's photos! HL dresses are so amazing for what they do for a woman's body. I have just a few dresses so I thought I'd do a review!

First dress is the Kalyn in Blue Surf. IRL it's more of a teal/green. Mine is an XXS and I think it runs pretty TTS, though you may be able to fit it fine if you're an XS. It's very generous in the bust area, I am a 32D (borderline DD) and it works. You can wear a regular bra with this dress!



Second is the Billie in Nude/Black. I also took this one in an XXS. Good lord this dress is short. I'm only 5'2 without heels and it's one of the shortest dresses I've ever tried on! I imagine if you're taller than 5'5 you may show some cheek  Runs TTS, very tight and does a great job sucking you in. You'd have to wear a low back bra with this dress as the back dips a bit lower.   



Third is my favorite! The Ari in Shadow Grey. I took it in an XS, I don't think I would have been able to squeeze myself into the XXS, so I'd say it runs small. It has fantastic holding power. The chest area is very... fitted. It's a bit squished. Although this dress looks amazing I wouldn't say its terrible comfortable, the Kalyn is super comfy. 



Hope this review was helpful to someone!  I have to admit though, I haven't had the courage to wear these out yet, I guess I'm a bit afraid of people judging me or too much attention or something. For now they serve the purpose of giving me an instant mood boost when I try them on. Hopefully I'll muster up the courage to wear them out soon.


----------



## arnott

xlovely said:


> Love seeing everyone's photos! HL dresses are so amazing for what they do for a woman's body. I have just a few dresses so I thought I'd do a review!
> 
> First dress is the Kalyn in Blue Surf. IRL it's more of a teal/green. Mine is an XXS and I think it runs pretty TTS, though you may be able to fit it fine if you're an XS. It's very generous in the bust area, I am a 32D (borderline DD) and it works. You can wear a regular bra with this dress!
> View attachment 2408603
> 
> 
> Second is the Billie in Nude/Black. I also took this one in an XXS. Good lord this dress is short. I'm only 5'2 without heels and it's one of the shortest dresses I've ever tried on! I imagine if you're taller than 5'5 you may show some cheek  Runs TTS, very tight and does a great job sucking you in. You'd have to wear a low back bra with this dress as the back dips a bit lower.
> View attachment 2408604
> 
> 
> Third is my favorite! The Ari in Shadow Grey. I took it in an XS, I don't think I would have been able to squeeze myself into the XXS, so I'd say it runs small. It has fantastic holding power. The chest area is very... fitted. It's a bit squished. Although this dress looks amazing I wouldn't say its terrible comfortable, the Kalyn is super comfy.
> View attachment 2408606
> 
> 
> Hope this review was helpful to someone!  I have to admit though, I haven't had the courage to wear these out yet, I guess I'm a bit afraid of people judging me or too much attention or something. For now they serve the purpose of giving me an instant mood boost when I try them on. Hopefully I'll muster up the courage to wear them out soon.



Thanks for the pics/review!  I like the first one the best.  I too am a D cup and probably wouldn't be comfortable showing as much cleavage as the other 2 in public.


----------



## Divealicious

xlovely said:


> Love seeing everyone's photos! HL dresses are so amazing for what they do for a woman's body. I have just a few dresses so I thought I'd do a review!
> 
> First dress is the Kalyn in Blue Surf. IRL it's more of a teal/green. Mine is an XXS and I think it runs pretty TTS, though you may be able to fit it fine if you're an XS. It's very generous in the bust area, I am a 32D (borderline DD) and it works. You can wear a regular bra with this dress!
> View attachment 2408603
> 
> 
> Second is the Billie in Nude/Black. I also took this one in an XXS. Good lord this dress is short. I'm only 5'2 without heels and it's one of the shortest dresses I've ever tried on! I imagine if you're taller than 5'5 you may show some cheek  Runs TTS, very tight and does a great job sucking you in. You'd have to wear a low back bra with this dress as the back dips a bit lower.
> View attachment 2408604
> 
> 
> Third is my favorite! The Ari in Shadow Grey. I took it in an XS, I don't think I would have been able to squeeze myself into the XXS, so I'd say it runs small. It has fantastic holding power. The chest area is very... fitted. It's a bit squished. Although this dress looks amazing I wouldn't say its terrible comfortable, the Kalyn is super comfy.
> View attachment 2408606
> 
> 
> Hope this review was helpful to someone!  I have to admit though, I haven't had the courage to wear these out yet, I guess I'm a bit afraid of people judging me or too much attention or something. For now they serve the purpose of giving me an instant mood boost when I try them on. Hopefully I'll muster up the courage to wear them out soon.



Thanks for sharing! I agree with the post above, I prefer the first on you! But they are all very beautiful dresses


----------



## Nolia

*Just posted this in my collection thread but here is my latest Herve!

Of all the Herve Leger dresses I've owned, this has got to me my favourite so far.
Wearing the dusty rose ombre Nannette dress to a good friend's destination wedding paired with nude Maggies 140mm.*


----------



## Divealicious

Nolia said:


> *Just posted this in my collection thread but here is my latest Herve!
> 
> Of all the Herve Leger dresses I've owned, this has got to me my favourite so far.
> Wearing the dusty rose ombre Nannette dress to a good friend's destination wedding paired with nude Maggies 140mm.*



Love the colors! Gorgeous!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Nolia said:


> *Just posted this in my collection thread but here is my latest Herve!
> 
> Of all the Herve Leger dresses I've owned, this has got to me my favourite so far.
> Wearing the dusty rose ombre Nannette dress to a good friend's destination wedding paired with nude Maggies 140mm.*



The dress is so pretty and you looked stunning in it! &#128151;


----------



## dma0808

shop bop has a sale going on up to 25% off on herves!!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

dma0808 said:


> shop bop has a sale going on up to 25% off on herves!!



Thanks for the heads up, managed to snap up this gorgeous Nannette for 40% + 20% off &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Ellewalker

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Thanks for the heads up, managed to snap up this gorgeous Nannette for 40% + 20% off &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Omg so jealous! I love this dress, congrats!!

How did you get 60% off? I want to get it too 

&#128156;&#128153;


----------



## arnott

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Thanks for the heads up, managed to snap up this gorgeous Nannette for 40% + 20% off &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Nice colour!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Ellewalker said:


> Omg so jealous! I love this dress, congrats!!
> 
> How did you get 60% off? I want to get it too
> 
> &#128156;&#128153;





arnott said:


> Nice colour!



Thanks Ellewalker and amott

Ellewalker - the dress was on 40% off and there's an additional code (bigevent13) that gives an additional 20% off on shopbop. Hope that helps


----------



## Ellewalker

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Thanks Ellewalker and amott
> 
> 
> 
> Ellewalker - the dress was on 40% off and there's an additional code (bigevent13) that gives an additional 20% off on shopbop. Hope that helps




Thank you! I didn't even notice the 20% off offer!!


----------



## Divealicious

Several styles are extra 30% off this weekend on the Outnet (UK):

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/List/...tra_30_percent_off&designerFilter=Herve_Leger


----------



## Kayapo97

xlovely said:


> Love seeing everyone's photos! HL dresses are so amazing for what they do for a woman's body. I have just a few dresses so I thought I'd do a review!
> 
> First dress is the Kalyn in Blue Surf. IRL it's more of a teal/green. Mine is an XXS and I think it runs pretty TTS, though you may be able to fit it fine if you're an XS. It's very generous in the bust area, I am a 32D (borderline DD) and it works. You can wear a regular bra with this dress!
> View attachment 2408603
> 
> 
> Second is the Billie in Nude/Black. I also took this one in an XXS. Good lord this dress is short. I'm only 5'2 without heels and it's one of the shortest dresses I've ever tried on! I imagine if you're taller than 5'5 you may show some cheek  Runs TTS, very tight and does a great job sucking you in. You'd have to wear a low back bra with this dress as the back dips a bit lower.
> View attachment 2408604
> 
> 
> Third is my favorite! The Ari in Shadow Grey. I took it in an XS, I don't think I would have been able to squeeze myself into the XXS, so I'd say it runs small. It has fantastic holding power. The chest area is very... fitted. It's a bit squished. Although this dress looks amazing I wouldn't say its terrible comfortable, the Kalyn is super comfy.
> View attachment 2408606
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this review was helpful to someone!  I have to admit though, I haven't had the courage to wear these out yet, I guess I'm a bit afraid of people judging me or too much attention or something. For now they serve the purpose of giving me an instant mood boost when I try them on. Hopefully I'll muster up the courage to wear them out soon.


 
Just seen your pics.

I love the teal colour one, have a similar colour HL myself.

You look amazing in the Billie but that should be reserved for a hot date, as you will knock them dead in that!

Not so keen on the black, It may just be the photo but doesn't look that special.


----------



## bebefuzz

Just wanted to share a picture of our Herve Leger barbie.


----------



## Divealicious

bebefuzz said:


> Just wanted to share a picture of our Herve Leger barbie.
> View attachment 2416212



I was never into Barbies, but this one is so pretty!


----------



## Divealicious

Currently 51 items (dresses mostly, also shoes and swimwear) on clearance sale at the Outnet US site http://www.theoutnet.com/popupsale/901330?designerFilter=Herve_Leger

All 85% off!! 

Wish I could order the black & white ombre dress with long sleeves... but I prefer buying from the international site


----------



## arnott

Divealicious said:


> Currently 51 items (dresses mostly, also shoes and swimwear) on clearance sale at the Outnet US site http://www.theoutnet.com/popupsale/901330?designerFilter=Herve_Leger
> 
> All 85% off!!
> 
> Wish I could order the black & white ombre dress with long sleeves... but I prefer buying from the international site



Argh, all sold out!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Just celebrated our anniversary! It's been 10 years since our first date


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Nolia said:


> *Just posted this in my collection thread but here is my latest Herve!
> 
> Of all the Herve Leger dresses I've owned, this has got to me my favourite so far.
> Wearing the dusty rose ombre Nannette dress to a good friend's destination wedding paired with nude Maggies 140mm.*



You look gorgeous in the Nanette! Just got one off shopbop in another colour but I hope I look as amazing as you


----------



## bebefuzz

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Just celebrated our anniversary! It's been 10 years since our first date



so cute!! Happy 10 year anniversary!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

bebefuzz said:


> so cute!! Happy 10 year anniversary!



Thank you bebefuzz xoxo


----------



## Nolia

Divealicious said:


> Love the colors! Gorgeous!


Thank you!



LeBleu Saphir said:


> You look gorgeous in the Nanette! Just got one off shopbop in another colour but I hope I look as amazing as you


Thanks for the kind comments!! And you look absolutely amazing in your Herve. And that YSL is TDF!


----------



## rosecam

Hi Everyone!  I'm new and I just wanted to say that you are all *so* gorgeous in your dresses!  I just ordered my very first HL and I'm so excited.  I will post a pic when it gets here.  Fingers crossed that it fits well and looks good - I didn't try this one on before ordering.


----------



## Onye54

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Just celebrated our anniversary! It's been 10 years since our first date


Your entire outfit is TDF. I love your YSL your CLs and your dress!!!  Congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Onye54 said:


> Your entire outfit is TDF. I love your YSL your CLs and your dress!!!  Congrats on your anniversary!



Thanks Onye for the wishes! You have very keen eyes, I can barely make out the CLs myself


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

Nolia said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind comments!! And you look absolutely amazing in your Herve. And that YSL is TDF!



Aww... Thank you very much too! The YSL was an early anniversary gift which DF chose for me. I must admit he does have great taste


----------



## rosecam

Herve Leger winter sale started in stores and online!  http://www.herveleger.com/SALE/sale,default,sc.html


----------



## Onye54

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Thanks Onye for the wishes! You have very keen eyes, I can barely make out the CLs myself


Hahhah I'm being trained by the lovely ladies in the Christian Louboutin Forum...they teach me well!


----------



## rosecam

LeBleu Saphir said:


> Just celebrated our anniversary! It's been 10 years since our first date


Is this the dress you're wearing: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-leger-angled-bandage-dress/3038933?origin=category?  The dress looks so great on you!  But it looks shorter than the dress on the model, and I couldn't figure out another dress that it could be!


----------



## Divealicious

I succeeded in staying away from the dresses (i have enough!) but I picked up this ombre skirt from the outnet sale:







I hope it fits, I was too late to order the size M so decided to try the size S instead. Praying it doesnt run small!!


----------



## bebefuzz

Divealicious said:


> I succeeded in staying away from the dresses (i have enough!) but I picked up this ombre skirt from the outnet sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it fits, I was too late to order the size M so decided to try the size S instead. Praying it doesnt run small!!



Very pretty! I believe this runs true to size.


----------



## Divealicious

bebefuzz said:


> Very pretty! I believe this runs true to size.



Yay then it may work for me


----------



## rosecam

My first HL!  I was about to buy my first last year when I discovered I was pregnant.  I decided to wait until I lost most of my baby weight and then go try dresses on at an HL boutique.  But then I saw this on Outnet and ended up ordering.  I guessed on sizing.  

I totally thought my first dress would be something more classic, but this one is so fun!

The black part in front is individually banded, so it lifts my boobs up like crazy (I'm not wearing a bra in this pic!).  But the dress is a little looser than it should be on my waist and upper hips I think - it's super easy to zip up and doesn't hold me in much at all.  Any thoughts?  Does it look good overall?  I still have a little pooch, but I guess for 4 months post-baby, it's not bad.  I don't think I'd be able to go down a size because of my gigantic breast-feeding boobs (30 DDD or G!).

Any tips in general for picking dresses for big boobs that will still fit nice and snug through the waist (for that famous holding power)?

(Forgive the bare feet and messy shots - I tried the dress on super  quick while hubby stepped out.  I don't want him to see it just yet.    )


----------



## rhondaroni0

rosecam said:


> My first HL!  I was about to buy my first last year when I discovered I was pregnant.  I decided to wait until I lost most of my baby weight and then go try dresses on at an HL boutique.  But then I saw this on Outnet and ended up ordering.  I guessed on sizing.
> 
> I totally thought my first dress would be something more classic, but this one is so fun!
> 
> The black part in front is individually banded, so it lifts my boobs up like crazy (I'm not wearing a bra in this pic!).  But the dress is a little looser than it should be on my waist and upper hips I think - it's super easy to zip up and doesn't hold me in much at all.  Any thoughts?  Does it look good overall?  I still have a little pooch, but I guess for 4 months post-baby, it's not bad.  I don't think I'd be able to go down a size because of my gigantic breast-feeding boobs (30 DDD or G!).
> 
> Any tips in general for picking dresses for big boobs that will still fit nice and snug through the waist (for that famous holding power)?
> 
> (Forgive the bare feet and messy shots - I tried the dress on super  quick while hubby stepped out.  I don't want him to see it just yet.    )


The dress look amazing on you! But, I have similar issues. I also have a muffin top from having 3 kids. I also nursed 3 babies. The trick is to buy a style that covers the boobs more so they don't bulge out (like the bailey) http://www.amazon.com/Herve-Womens-Bailey-Bandage-Scarlet/dp/B00ELV31CI
I know it isn't as sexy but you won't have to worry about your boobs popping out, especially when they are smaller before the night starts and way bigger as you go through the night!! You look really great for being 4 months post-partum!


----------



## rosecam

rhondaroni0 said:


> The dress look amazing on you! But, I have similar issues. I also have a muffin top from having 3 kids. I also nursed 3 babies. The trick is to buy a style that covers the boobs more so they don't bulge out (like the bailey) http://www.amazon.com/Herve-Womens-Bailey-Bandage-Scarlet/dp/B00ELV31CI
> I know it isn't as sexy but you won't have to worry about your boobs popping out, especially when they are smaller before the night starts and way bigger as you go through the night!! You look really great for being 4 months post-partum!


Thanks for the tips!  That makes a lot of sense.  I totally forgot about the boobs growing over the course of the night!  I also really appreciate that you included a link - that really helps.  Well, I've been drooling over a couple of higher-cut dresses online, so those might be good ones for me to look into.

I think I'm going to keep this dress and enjoy it for now, but keep an eye out for others that will be a better fit.


----------



## rhondaroni0

rosecam said:


> Thanks for the tips!  That makes a lot of sense.  I totally forgot about the boobs growing over the course of the night!  I also really appreciate that you included a link - that really helps.  Well, I've been drooling over a couple of higher-cut dresses online, so those might be good ones for me to look into.
> 
> I think I'm going to keep this dress and enjoy it for now, but keep an eye out for others that will be a better fit.


You are thin, so you could probably pull off something like this. It is so amazing! And you wouldn't have to worry about your boobs. I think it's the cleavage part that will get ya.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Herve-L...d%3D198319&eItemId=prod160810276&cmCat=search


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

rosecam said:


> Is this the dress you're wearing: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-leger-angled-bandage-dress/3038933?origin=category?  The dress looks so great on you!  But it looks shorter than the dress on the model, and I couldn't figure out another dress that it could be!



Hi there rosecam, thanks for the complements. The name of my dress is Kate and it is  indeed an angled dress. It looks very similar to the link but somehow it looks so long on the model. I'm only but a short 5'3" and as you can see it  doesn't look that long on me. Strange... Especially since the dress cannot be hiked any higher due to the angles otherwise it won't sit smoothly on the body if you get what I mean.

On the HL website, the dress looks more normal. The model is taller so it falls higher above her knees compared to me, since she is model height &#128541;
http://www.herveleger.com/Kate-Angled-Bandage-Dress/HZK6F690-414,default,pd.html


----------



## rosecam

rhondaroni0 said:


> You are thin, so you could probably pull off something like this. It is so amazing! And you wouldn't have to worry about your boobs. I think it's the cleavage part that will get ya.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Herve-Leger-Strapless-Bandage-Tube-Dress-black-herve-leger/prod160810276___/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dblack%252Bherve%252Bleger%2526_requestid%253D198319&eItemId=prod160810276&cmCat=search


Oh, that dress is gorgeous!  I love that length.

I just saw this - extra 20% off sale HLs at Neiman Marcus today.  I really need to go try on some dresses before I buy more though - hopefully there will be more sales in January.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Herve-L...ements%3D&eItemId=prod158460017&cmCat=product

(Hmm.  I can't figure out how to add the image from the website.  But it seems like the link works.)


----------



## rhondaroni0

rosecam said:


> Oh, that dress is gorgeous!  I love that length.
> 
> I just saw this - extra 20% off sale HLs at Neiman Marcus today.  I really need to go try on some dresses before I buy more though - hopefully there will be more sales in January.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Herve-L...ements%3D&eItemId=prod158460017&cmCat=product
> 
> (Hmm.  I can't figure out how to add the image from the website.  But it seems like the link works.)


Pretty rose gold color. Black not on sale, of course.


----------



## missnicoleeee

Hi! Does Nordstrom in Pleasanton sell Herve dresses? I will be going there sometime next week and am looking to purchase my first dress!!


----------



## rock_girl

missnicoleeee said:


> Hi! Does Nordstrom in Pleasanton sell Herve dresses? I will be going there sometime next week and am looking to purchase my first dress!!




We lived in Walnut Creek up until 1.5 years ago, and I don't believe the Nordies in Pleasanton carried HL.  I know the Saks and NM in San Francisco carry HL.  The NM in Walnut Creek carries HL also.


----------



## missnicoleeee

rock_girl said:


> We lived in Walnut Creek up until 1.5 years ago, and I don't believe the Nordies in Pleasanton carried HL.  I know the Saks and NM in San Francisco carry HL.  The NM in Walnut Creek carries HL also.



Ah ok thanks! I'll give the Nordies a call just in case hehe


----------



## soleilbrun

missnicoleeee said:


> Hi! Does Nordstrom in Pleasanton sell Herve dresses? I will be going there sometime next week and am looking to purchase my first dress!!


 If you are going to be in the area, go to the HL store in SF. They are having a sale also.


----------



## missnicoleeee

soleilbrun said:


> If you are going to be in the area, go to the HL store in SF. They are having a sale also.



Oooh thanks!! Do you know what the sale is?


----------



## soleilbrun

missnicoleeee said:


> Oooh thanks!! Do you know what the sale is?


 Well now I feel like I'm going crazy! I cannot find the email anywhere but remember opening it (or do I?). Maybe it was one of those emails that explode after you read them. I'll include the contact info for a sales associate that is very helpful. Good luck finding the perfect dress.

Melody 
HERVE LEGER by Max Azria
SAN FRANCISCO/UNION SQUARE
*[SIZE=+0]BCBGMAXAZRIA
331 POWELL ST[/SIZE]*
*San Francisco, CA 94102
Ph: (415) 284-9168
**Email: **hervelegerSF.Melody@gmail.com*
*Site: **http://www.herveleger.com*


----------



## rosecam

missnicoleeee said:


> Oooh thanks!! Do you know what the sale is?


I just called the Herve Leger store in Orange County and they said their sale dresses are 60% off starting today.  Maybe the SF store has the same sale?

For myself, I'm so torn on whether to go or not!  I still have baby weight to lose, so I shouldn't buy such an expensive dress yet, but my rational mind might lose this argument.  

Anyone with experience - do the 60% off sales come a couple times a year, once a year, once in a blue moon?  I could probably bring myself to wait 6 months if the sales come a couple times a year...


----------



## soleilbrun

rosecam said:


> I just called the Herve Leger store in Orange County and they said their sale dresses are 60% off starting today. Maybe the SF store has the same sale?
> 
> For myself, I'm so torn on whether to go or not! I still have baby weight to lose, so I shouldn't buy such an expensive dress yet, but my rational mind might lose this argument.
> 
> Anyone with experience - do the 60% off sales come a couple times a year, once a year, once in a blue moon? I could probably bring myself to wait 6 months if the sales come a couple times a year...


 
I believe it is at least twice a year. If you get on the mailing list of the contact  posted, she will keep you in the loop obout all sales and even better, pre-sales!


----------



## soleilbrun

60% off sale on herve leger website
http://www.herveleger.com/SALE/sale...e&utm_campaign=20131216_HL_WINTER_SALE#sz=127


----------



## rundsm

hi ladies
long time lurker and finally made an account!
looking to get my first Herve for Christmas - more specifically, the Kable strapless dress. my measurements are 34-32-36.. which size do you think would fit best for me? do these dresses run true to size?

Edit - in the BCBG bandage dresses, I am able to fit in a M or a L if this is any help.


----------



## rundsm

rundsm said:


> hi ladies
> long time lurker and finally made an account!
> looking to get my first Herve for Christmas - more specifically, the Kable strapless dress. my measurements are 34-32-36.. which size do you think would fit best for me? do these dresses run true to size?
> 
> Edit - in the BCBG bandage dresses, I am able to fit in a M or a L if this is any help.



Oops I mean the Kabele dress. And does anyone have this dress? Would you mind posting mods pics? I'm about 5'1 and am not sure how long it will be on me.. The descrip. on Herve says its 29.5 from neck to hem and that ends right above my knees.

And can anyone recommend a seamstress in San Francisco area? Thanks again!


----------



## rhondaroni0

Here I am on Tuesday. I love the Bailey.


----------



## rosecam

rhondaroni0 said:


> Here I am on Tuesday. I love the Bailey.


You look great!  The bailey looks *so* much better on you than on the models!  I'm adding it to my wishlist now.  

Do you know the name of that color?  It looks like such a pretty burgundy in the picture.


----------



## rhondaroni0

Here is the tag for sku#

Love the color. I love the Bailey because I have had 3 kids and it sucks in my muffin top and helps out my boobs. 

Thanks for your kind words


----------



## rosecam

rundsm said:


> Oops I mean the Kabele dress. And does anyone have this dress? Would you mind posting mods pics? I'm about 5'1 and am not sure how long it will be on me.. The descrip. on Herve says its 29.5 from neck to hem and that ends right above my knees.
> 
> And can anyone recommend a seamstress in San Francisco area? Thanks again!


rundsm - I'm really new to Herve Leger dresses myself, but since you haven't gotten a response yet I thought I'd say something.  Since you're in the SF area, you might want to go to the Herve Leger boutique there to try on the dress, or some other Herve Leger dresses, to get an idea of your size.  (High end department stores often carry them too.) Based on the size chart I'm an XS or S, but I just bought an XS dress and I realize I could have gone smaller - especially in the waist and hips (my boobs are a bit big).  So I think the sizing can be a little tricky sometimes.  On the bright side, since the dresses are so stretchy, being off a little can work - but I think it diminishes the fabulous Herve Leger figure-flattering effects.  

Based on your measurements - 34 -32 -36, I would say an XS.  Your measurements are really similar to mine (35 - 31 - 36).  Our waists are much bigger than an XS would recommend, but I think the dress will cinch us in a lot through the tummy.  I'm a 30 DDD bra size, so you can see from the 30 band that I have a small frame.  I think for Herve Leger, your frame size matters even more than your actual measurements, since Herve Leger can squish in the chub, but can't squish in your frame!  You can see a picture of me in a blue and black XS dress on page 276, with my 35-31-36 measurements.

I hope that helps!


----------



## rosecam

rundsm said:


> Oops I mean the Kabele dress. And does anyone have this dress? Would you mind posting mods pics? I'm about 5'1 and am not sure how long it will be on me.. The descrip. on Herve says its 29.5 from neck to hem and that ends right above my knees.
> 
> And can anyone recommend a seamstress in San Francisco area? Thanks again!


Oh, and I'm 5' 5.5" and the dress I'm wearing in that pic is 31 inches long.


----------



## rosecam

Does anyone know if the multi-texture dresses fit true to size or run big or small (and roughly how much)?  I'm looking at the Katsia dress in particular: http://www.herveleger.com/Katsia-Multitexture-Print-Dress/HGP6Y363-H3N,default,pd.html.  Thanks!


----------



## soleilbrun

rhondaroni0 said:


> Here I am on Tuesday. I love the Bailey.


 You look awesome!


----------



## soleilbrun

rundsm said:


> Oops I mean the Kabele dress. And does anyone have this dress? Would you mind posting mods pics? I'm about 5'1 and am not sure how long it will be on me.. The descrip. on Herve says its 29.5 from neck to hem and that ends right above my knees.
> 
> And can anyone recommend a seamstress in San Francisco area? Thanks again!


 There is a good one near Union square. I cannot remember the name, I'll try to see if I still have the contact information. It was recommended to me by the HL boutique. It is in a fancy building near where the cable car turns around. They shortened and dress for me and it came out perfectly.


----------



## rundsm

rosecam said:


> rundsm - I'm really new to Herve Leger dresses myself, but since you haven't gotten a response yet I thought I'd say something.  Since you're in the SF area, you might want to go to the Herve Leger boutique there to try on the dress, or some other Herve Leger dresses, to get an idea of your size.  (High end department stores often carry them too.) Based on the size chart I'm an XS or S, but I just bought an XS dress and I realize I could have gone smaller - especially in the waist and hips (my boobs are a bit big).  So I think the sizing can be a little tricky sometimes.  On the bright side, since the dresses are so stretchy, being off a little can work - but I think it diminishes the fabulous Herve Leger figure-flattering effects.
> 
> Based on your measurements - 34 -32 -36, I would say an XS.  Your measurements are really similar to mine (35 - 31 - 36).  Our waists are much bigger than an XS would recommend, but I think the dress will cinch us in a lot through the tummy.  I'm a 30 DDD bra size, so you can see from the 30 band that I have a small frame.  I think for Herve Leger, your frame size matters even more than your actual measurements, since Herve Leger can squish in the chub, but can't squish in your frame!  You can see a picture of me in a blue and black XS dress on page 276, with my 35-31-36 measurements.
> 
> I hope that helps!



Hi! Thanks sooooo much for your help. I ordered the Kabele dress in M... XS/S were sold out... Now I'm worried that it won't fit. Fingers crossed it does  but then again, I have never fit into XS/S... ever lol I have a belly going on. Will post pics when my dress arrives Monday.. Thanks again for your help


----------



## soleilbrun

I found it!

Nadia's and Vladimir's Tailor Shop 



870 Market St
Ste 305
(at Cable Car Turnaround)
San Francisco, CA 94102
+1-415-677-9820


----------



## rosecam

rundsm said:


> Hi! Thanks sooooo much for your help. I ordered the Kabele dress in M... XS/S were sold out... Now I'm worried that it won't fit. Fingers crossed it does  but then again, I have never fit into XS/S... ever lol I have a belly going on. Will post pics when my dress arrives Monday.. Thanks again for your help


I just got my first dress recently.  It was so exciting when the package got here!!  I hope the M fits for you.  If it makes you feel better in the meantime - XS is usually my size in a lot of other stuff too.  Funny huh, given our similar measurements?  I wonder if I take my waist measurement wrong...


----------



## bebefuzz

rundsm said:


> Hi! Thanks sooooo much for your help. I ordered the Kabele dress in M... XS/S were sold out... Now I'm worried that it won't fit. Fingers crossed it does  but then again, I have never fit into XS/S... ever lol I have a belly going on. Will post pics when my dress arrives Monday.. Thanks again for your help


I have both BCBG bandage dresses/skirts and HL dresses/tops/skirts. If you're a M or L in BCBG bandage dresses, you would also be M or L in Herve Leger. These clothing items are fairly similar in sizing. HL is owned by BCBG.  

I think you're safe with ordering the dress in m.  
Hope that this helps! Keep us updated on what happens!


----------



## rundsm

soleilbrun said:


> I found it!
> 
> Nadia's and Vladimir's Tailor Shop
> 
> 
> 
> 870 Market St
> Ste 305
> (at Cable Car Turnaround)
> San Francisco, CA 94102
> +1-415-677-9820



Thank you!!!! About how long did it take for them to shorten for you?


----------



## rundsm

rosecam said:


> I just got my first dress recently.  It was so exciting when the package got here!!  I hope the M fits for you.  If it makes you feel better in the meantime - XS is usually my size in a lot of other stuff too.  Funny huh, given our similar measurements?  I wonder if I take my waist measurement wrong...



the blue dress looks great on you!!!  



bebefuzz said:


> I have both BCBG bandage dresses/skirts and HL dresses/tops/skirts. If you're a M or L in BCBG bandage dresses, you would also be M or L in Herve Leger. These clothing items are fairly similar in sizing. HL is owned by BCBG.
> 
> I think you're safe with ordering the dress in m.
> Hope that this helps! Keep us updated on what happens!



thank you! i hope it fits. this will be my new year's eve dress so i want it to be perfect!
oh yeah that's right. completely slipped my mind that HL is owned by BCBG. duh lol 
btw, i am in love with your HL collection


----------



## soleilbrun

rundsm said:


> Thank you!!!! About how long did it take for them to shorten for you?


 I had a 3-4 day turn around time but I was in no hurry either.


----------



## soleilbrun

The sale is on at HL in SF. There prices are great and there are lots of lovely pieces. PM me with your email address and I'll send the pics.


----------



## rundsm

soleilbrun said:


> The sale is on at HL in SF. There prices are great and there are lots of lovely pieces. PM me with your email address and I'll send the pics.



Will send a PM. Once my account allows me to lol. How long will the sale be on for? I need to go check it out since I live I the area!


----------



## soleilbrun

rundsm said:


> Will send a PM. Once my account allows me to lol. How long will the sale be on for? I need to go check it out since I live I the area!


 
she did not say but it is 40-60% off!


----------



## rhondaroni0

rosecam said:


> I just got my first dress recently.  It was so exciting when the package got here!!  I hope the M fits for you.  If it makes you feel better in the meantime - XS is usually my size in a lot of other stuff too.  Funny huh, given our similar measurements?  I wonder if I take my waist measurement wrong...




I'm a 0/2 and I am on the border of small and medium. I buy small. I just wonder who fits in the xxs dresses if I'm a 0 and almost a medium!


----------



## rundsm

soleilbrun said:


> she did not say but it is 40-60% off!



Oh awesome! Am I allowed to post my email up? Or does it have to be through PM? I want to see them already instead of waiting to reach my post limit in order for me to send messages Lol!!


----------



## Nolia

*I bought the essentials Lauren dress on Lollipuff but I'm really not happy with it. Transaction went well but I received the dress and it was huge!! The seller never disclosed the fit on the listing and it seems like whoever wore it last, stretched the bust area out like crazy. It was dirty too, but at least dirt, I can clean.

I get that the seller is probably "annoyed" that I didn't feel happy with the dress so she kind of just brushed me off on the website. So now I'm stuck with a dress I can't wear.

Does anyone have any suggestions? I'd like to take it to a tailor to try to have the straps taken in but I don't want just any tailor.

There are no HL boutiques here in Toronto, can I take it into a BCBG location?
Anyone in the GTA know a reputable tailor?

Or should I just cut my losses and ask the seller straight up for a return?*


----------



## arnott

rhondaroni0 said:


> Here I am on Tuesday. I love the Bailey.



Looks great on you!  It has many things I'm looking for in my first HL.  Red, has sleeves, and good for big boobs!

Is this the Bailey here?

https://www.theoutnet.com/product/390585


----------



## Ellewalker

V excited to snap up the cross front dress for 50% off in the Net-a-porter 
sale


----------



## soleilbrun

Nolia said:


> *I bought the essentials Lauren dress on Lollipuff but I'm really not happy with it. Transaction went well but I received the dress and it was huge!! The seller never disclosed the fit on the listing and it seems like whoever wore it last, stretched the bust area out like crazy. It was dirty too, but at least dirt, I can clean.*
> 
> *I get that the seller is probably "annoyed" that I didn't feel happy with the dress so she kind of just brushed me off on the website. So now I'm stuck with a dress I can't wear.*
> 
> *Does anyone have any suggestions? I'd like to take it to a tailor to try to have the straps taken in but I don't want just any tailor.*
> 
> *There are no HL boutiques here in Toronto, can I take it into a BCBG location?*
> *Anyone in the GTA know a reputable tailor?*
> 
> *Or should I just cut my losses and ask the seller straight up for a return?*


 If the deal was worth it to you and your ready to put in the time and effort to find a tailor then keep it. If it is not then ask for a return. Is there a larger chain selling HL in the area? Ask them who they use. Even if they don't sell HL, they may have a good in house tailor you could use.


----------



## Nolia

soleilbrun said:


> If the deal was worth it to you and your ready to put in the time and effort to find a tailor then keep it. If it is not then ask for a return. Is there a larger chain selling HL in the area? Ask them who they use. Even if they don't sell HL, they may have a good in house tailor you could use.



Thanks for the advice. It was an okay deal, not amazing but I'll try to see if I can find a suitable tailor. If not, I've asked the seller if she's open for a return. If she is, I'll still leave positive feedback. Just not the hassle I was expecting during the holiday season.


----------



## soleilbrun

Nolia said:


> Thanks for the advice. It was an okay deal, not amazing but I'll try to see if I can find a suitable tailor. If not, I've asked the seller if she's open for a return. If she is, I'll still leave positive feedback. *Just not the hassle I was expecting during the holiday season.*


 
I feel you. Hopefully the seller will accept the return.


----------



## rhondaroni0

arnott said:


> Looks great on you!  It has many things I'm looking for in my first HL.  Red, has sleeves, and good for big boobs!
> 
> Is this the Bailey here?
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/390585


Yep ,that's it!


----------



## Onye54

As part of my Vegas trip I made sure to stop by the Herve Leger store! Got the shoes but my mom didn't want to get the dress since we had just spent a ton at Fendi  I will be back for this dress...and it's on sale!!


----------



## MargaretofAnjou

rhondaroni0 said:


> I'm a 0/2 and I am on the border of small and medium. I buy small. I just wonder who fits in the xxs dresses if I'm a 0 and almost a medium!



I wear 0s and am xxs in HL. A lot of factors go into the size we wear, such as build, height, where weight is distributed, etc. Also, with sizing so inconsistent and every changing, who knows what anyone is anymore  In some brands, 00s are too big for me, while in other brands I wear a 2. I have vintage pieces in size 4, 8, and 10!


----------



## FleurDLys

I'm a 0-2 consistently (from Burberry to Helmut Lang) and all of my Herve Leger dresses are XS (with the exception of one dress from the Fall 08 collection because those run super small...and that dress is a S).   I do like my dresses to be fitted though, I can still zip them up myself but I hate the baggy bunched up look.


----------



## Divealicious

Onye54 said:


> As part of my Vegas trip I made sure to stop by the Herve Leger store! Got the shoes but my mom didn't want to get the dress since we had just spent a ton at Fendi  I will be back for this dress...and it's on sale!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2442204



That dress looks amazing on you  Did you go back for it already? I'm curious about the shoes you bought since I can't see them in the pic!

Also... I have a confession to make. I bought another HL dress! Even though I promised myself I wouldn't, since I have a collection of 4 dresses, 3 skirts and a top, some I haven't even worn yet. But it was such a basic piece, black, simple, and in my size... and 88% off! 







https://www.theoutnet.com/product/368290

Feeling a little guilty for breaking a promise I made to myself. But tomorrow is my birthday. So I guess, advance happy birthday to me


----------



## rosecam

Divealicious said:


> That dress looks amazing on you  Did you go back for it already? I'm curious about the shoes you bought since I can't see them in the pic!
> 
> Also... I have a confession to make. I bought another HL dress! Even though I promised myself I wouldn't, since I have a collection of 4 dresses, 3 skirts and a top, some I haven't even worn yet. But it was such a basic piece, black, simple, and in my size... and 88% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/368290
> 
> Feeling a little guilty for breaking a promise I made to myself. But tomorrow is my birthday. So I guess, advance happy birthday to me


88%?!  Is that a typo? If it's really 88%, you're totally justified!  I'm sure you made the promise to yourself to avoid spending too much, but at that discount you really aren't!  

Ha - am I enabling?


----------



## rosecam

I finally went to a boutique and tried on a few dresses.  The lady who helped me was wonderful!  She showed me how to adjust the dresses for the most flattering effect.  I came home and tried on my blue and black dress again using what I learned, and it looked so much better!!  I'm excited - the dress I have is even better than I thought!!  Plus I learned more about my sizing and what looks best on me.


----------



## rundsm

rosecam said:


> I finally went to a boutique and tried on a few dresses.  The lady who helped me was wonderful!  She showed me how to adjust the dresses for the most flattering effect.  I came home and tried on my blue and black dress again using what I learned, and it looked so much better!!  I'm excited - the dress I have is even better than I thought!!  Plus I learned more about my sizing and what looks best on me.



Ooh please do share what you learned from the SA!


----------



## Divealicious

rosecam said:


> 88%?!  Is that a typo? If it's really 88%, you're totally justified!  I'm sure you made the promise to yourself to avoid spending too much, but at that discount you really aren't!
> 
> Ha - am I enabling?



Yes, enabling. Thank you 

And no, no typo! It's already been shipped too. I'm guessing it's a return from their clearance sale, hence the extra extra discount 

Does anyone happen to know the style name btw?


----------



## yousofine

Sneaking in for the first time -scared of being dragged down the obsession 

Anyone with bust around 36 and waist 29 who can help with sizing? 
I'm guessing a M will fit? 
I want it tight -of course.

And can any of you help med decide for my first dress? Maybe you can recommend any of the dresses I'm looking at:
Any of the special good for shaping? Or other pros and cons?


----------



## rosecam

rundsm said:


> Ooh please do share what you learned from the SA!


I'll write more next week - I want to show a pic of wearing it right vs.  wrong and I won't have time until then.  But how did your dress fit (the Kable strapless)?!  I've been waiting for a post from  you showing pics!


----------



## baybay0359

yousofine said:


> Sneaking in for the first time -scared of being dragged down the obsession
> 
> Anyone with bust around 36 and waist 29 who can help with sizing?
> I'm guessing a M will fit?
> I want it tight -of course.
> 
> And can any of you help med decide for my first dress? Maybe you can recommend any of the dresses I'm looking at:
> Any of the special good for shaping? Or other pros and cons?



I would go with the first or second picture.  My bust is roughly the same size as you and I do not recommend the third style.  I don't find those dresses fit my bust.

Good luck!


----------



## rundsm

rosecam said:


> I'll write more next week - I want to show a pic of wearing it right vs.  wrong and I won't have time until then.  But how did your dress fit (the Kable strapless)?!  I've been waiting for a post from  you showing pics!



Yay! Can't wait to see pics! 

So I ended up getting another 2 dresses along with the Kabele. LOL. All 3 dresses ended up fitting great past my waist. BUT the only problem for all of them is that they are bit loose in the top though because I have small boobs :cry: :cry: :cry:  so I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with that. Lol. Will post pics when my schedule clears up a little bit


----------



## bebefuzz

rundsm said:


> Yay! Can't wait to see pics!
> 
> So I ended up getting another 2 dresses along with the Kabele. LOL. All 3 dresses ended up fitting great past my waist. BUT the only problem for all of them is that they are bit loose in the top though because I have small boobs :cry: :cry: :cry:  so I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with that. Lol. Will post pics when my schedule clears up a little bit



You can wear a bra under most HL...just go with your favorite push-up/padded bra underneath. In fact, bras are preferred because HL doesn't cover up things when it gets cold... if you know what I mean.


----------



## yousofine

baybay0359 said:


> I would go with the first or second picture.  My bust is roughly the same size as you and I do not recommend the third style.  I don't find those dresses fit my bust.
> 
> Good luck!


My thought too. Bigger boobs in the v-cut will show too much. 

Thank you very much!
I'm guessing the 4th (gray) is with a little less cleavage...


----------



## baybay0359

yousofine said:


> My thought too. Bigger boobs in the v-cut will show too much.
> 
> Thank you very much!
> I'm guessing the 4th (gray) is with a little less cleavage...



Yes, I have tried on the fourth one and it fits the bust perfectly.  I also owned a red dress with that same bust line and it is probably the best bust line for me. 

I think the grey would look excellent on you if you have a bit darker of a complexion. I can't wear grey because I am so white. I can't even wear MAC foundation because they don't have a colour light enough for me!


----------



## andb

Anyone know where can I find the limited edition online? My size is S, thank you.


----------



## baybay0359

AHHHHHH... I just bought this dress on lollipuff for $600.  I am sooooo EXCITED! 

I tried this dress on when I was vacationing in London but didn't get it because of the large price tag. 

I will do mod pics when I receive it.

It was listed for $1775 in Canada so I got an amazing deal. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-l..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_12_A


----------



## Nadin22

baybay0359 said:


> AHHHHHH... I just bought this dress on lollipuff for $600.  I am sooooo EXCITED!
> 
> I tried this dress on when I was vacationing in London but didn't get it because of the large price tag.
> 
> I will do mod pics when I receive it.
> 
> It was listed for $1775 in Canada so I got an amazing deal.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-l..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_12_A



Congrats! It is beautiful. Love the colors!


----------



## baybay0359

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats! It is beautiful. Love the colors!



Thank  you!


----------



## Divealicious

baybay0359 said:


> AHHHHHH... I just bought this dress on lollipuff for $600.  I am sooooo EXCITED!
> 
> I tried this dress on when I was vacationing in London but didn't get it because of the large price tag.
> 
> I will do mod pics when I receive it.
> 
> It was listed for $1775 in Canada so I got an amazing deal.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-l..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_12_A



I love ombre, looking forward to mod shots!


----------



## Divealicious

Here's a mod shot of the HL dress I bought 88% off from the Outnet! It's a little large on the top half of my body (don't have a lot going on there) but overall the fit is good. I probably could have done with a size smaller, but this size is comfortable  for the price I paid, I can't complain ofcourse!


----------



## bebefuzz

Divealicious said:


> Here's a mod shot of the HL dress I bought 88% off from the Outnet! It's a little large on the top half of my body (don't have a lot going on there) but overall the fit is good. I probably could have done with a size smaller, but this size is comfortable  for the price I paid, I can't complain ofcourse!



This dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## bebefuzz

rosecam said:


> I'll write more next week - I want to show a pic of wearing it right vs.  wrong and I won't have time until then.  But how did your dress fit (the Kable strapless)?!  I've been waiting for a post from  you showing pics!



So curious! Can't wait to see this. 



baybay0359 said:


> AHHHHHH... I just bought this dress on lollipuff for $600.  I am sooooo EXCITED!
> 
> I tried this dress on when I was vacationing in London but didn't get it because of the large price tag.
> 
> I will do mod pics when I receive it.
> 
> It was listed for $1775 in Canada so I got an amazing deal.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/herve-l..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_12_A



I'm really wanting to see pics for this too! 
Don't make us wait too long!


----------



## Sparkplug

Hi. I'm new Herve Leger fan. I bought two in the last month and am looking to add a third. Can anyone tell me if this dress (http://www.theoutnet.com/product/368305) is dark gray or olive green? Outnet has posted it as both.


----------



## Divealicious

bebefuzz said:


> This dress looks amazing on you!



Thank you! Can't wait for an opportunity to wear it!


----------



## rosecam

Divealicious said:


> Here's a mod shot of the HL dress I bought 88% off from the Outnet! It's a little large on the top half of my body (don't have a lot going on there) but overall the fit is good. I probably could have done with a size smaller, but this size is comfortable  for the price I paid, I can't complain ofcourse!


The dress looks really good on you!  I actually like that neckline on you - I'm larger busted and it would look totally indecent on me!


----------



## rosecam

So this is what the Sales Associate at the Herve Leger boutique taught me:

We all know that in terms of fit, an HL dress should be pretty darn tight, so that it stretches and pulls us in.  We basically stretch the dress as we close it.  Well, what I didn't know (and some of you probably did, but it was new to me), is that the dress basically has to be stretched vertically too!  It was almost like the reverse of pulling up stockings, where the SA was sort-of stretching the dress down over me bit by bit.  

I tried it when I got home with a dress I already have, and it made a huge difference!  Here are pics:

The left-most pics are how I would wear the dress pre-lesson.  It's a great dress, and it looks good I think.  But there's a little bit of gathering near the waist.  And my torso looks really short because that top part of my hips isn't being smoothed out much.  The right-most pics are with the dress adjusted down.  Here are the big differences:
- See how the black part is further down?  It gives me more cleavage and a little extra lift to the chest.  
- The fabric at the waist is smooth now.
- My torso overall looks longer because my hips are smoothed a little more.
- And if you look at the side pictures, you can see that the pulled-down version is doing more for my tummy - it smoothes the tummy a bit more.
- And the dress looks longer!  So now I'll have to buy another shorter dress for when I want to show off my legs.  

Anyway, it's a really simple idea, but it made such a big difference that I wanted to share, and include pics.  I tried 3 dress on in the store, and it made a huge difference on 2 of them.  Only 1 of the dresses didn't need the pull-down adjustment.


----------



## Susyon

I did not know that, thank you for sharing!


----------



## baybay0359

bebefuzz said:


> So curious! Can't wait to see this.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really wanting to see pics for this too!
> Don't make us wait too long!


 
I should receive it wednesday or thursday of next week! I will post them then!


----------



## yousofine

Just bought this dress (348) with I guess is a good price.
I'm not sure about the color, is it too boring?
And I'm very exited about the size choice -as it is my first. Got a medium.


----------



## Divealicious

yousofine said:


> Just bought this dress (348) with I guess is a good price.
> I'm not sure about the color, is it too boring?
> And I'm very exited about the size choice -as it is my first. Got a medium.



I don't think HL dresses are ever boring!  I actually like neutrals and I love the cap sleeves on this style. Hope the size works out well for you!


----------



## rosecam

That's a really pretty, classy dress.  I hope you post some modeling pics when you get it.  Regarding color - I think neutrals can look really good and it all depends on your skin tone.


----------



## yousofine

Thank you both! I will post pictures.  Very excited about the first HL-dress. Hope, that it is small and fitted and not too big.

Normally I'm dressed very "fun" and full of colors. I'm thinking accessorize and shoes will do the work here.


----------



## yousofine

So I've ordered one more dress 
Not avalibly in small, so went for a medium again. Oooh, really hope, that they are fitted.
A great price! 220
Wouldn't you say so?


----------



## Divealicious

yousofine said:


> So I've ordered one more dress
> Not avalibly in small, so went for a medium again. Oooh, really hope, that they are fitted.
> A great price! 220
> Wouldn't you say so?



Where are you ordering from if you don't mind me asking? Great prices and you are clearly in the euro region like me


----------



## yousofine

Divealicious said:


> Where are you ordering from if you don't mind me asking? Great prices and you are clearly in the euro region like me




From Outnet


----------



## Divealicious

yousofine said:


> From Outnet



Oh! So cheap! Totally missed those! Congrats


----------



## BoriquaNina

Has anyone tried the Leonisa shapers instead of Spanx? I'm considering giving it a try but wanted to know if anyone tried them with an HL dress?


----------



## rosecam

yousofine said:


> So I've ordered one more dress
> Not avalibly in small, so went for a medium again. Oooh, really hope, that they are fitted.
> A great price! 220
> Wouldn't you say so?


Yes!  Those are great prices.

I need to reign myself in.  I'm new to the HL obsession.  I bought one dress in December, one just a week or so ago that hasn't arrived yet, and I *just* ordered another!!  I haven't even worn my first one out yet!  It's so easy to end up ordering more when I see such gorgeous dresses and good deals.  But I'm still spending *way* more than I should!  (Hubby doesn't even know... I think he'd approve one, but three without even having worn one...)


----------



## rosecam

Okay, I have to share the 2 I have on the way too, because I'm so excited!  
The ombre one (Linden) was not a super-amazing discount, but it just looks *so* pretty!  I hope it looks good on me. 
Now  I need to either sell some of my other dresses directly online (Nicole  Miller, DVF, stuff like that), or find a good consignment store to do it  for me.  I need to cover some of the money I'm spending!! Any tips?


----------



## rosecam

rosecam said:


> Okay, I have to share the 2 I have on the way too, because I'm so excited!
> The ombre one (Linden) was not a super-amazing discount, but it just looks *so* pretty!  I hope it looks good on me.
> Now  I need to either sell some of my other dresses directly online (Nicole  Miller, DVF, stuff like that), or find a good consignment store to do it  for me.  I need to cover some of the money I'm spending!! Any tips?


Oops!  Sorry for the crazy sized pictures!


----------



## julianorman

rosecam said:


> Okay, I have to share the 2 I have on the way too, because I'm so excited!



Love how the stripes come together in the front on the red/orange/white one.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

BoriquaNina said:


> Has anyone tried the Leonisa shapers instead of Spanx? I'm considering giving it a try but wanted to know if anyone tried them with an HL dress?



Leonisa is much better! There's no comparison. Any of the South America shapers are better then Spanx, which is more of a smoother then a shaper IMO. 
Vendette is another awesome line..the 'power net' material really holds you in and up.


I highly suggest getting the zip ups, opposed to the hooks..


----------



## BoriquaNina

ShoeFanatic said:


> Leonisa is much better! There's no comparison. Any of the South America shapers are better then Spanx, which is more of a smoother then a shaper IMO.
> Vendette is another awesome line..the 'power net' material really holds you in and up.
> 
> 
> I highly suggest getting the zip ups, opposed to the hooks..



Thank you! I've been researching the SA shaperwear a lot lately since I added more Herve to my closet! 

The zipper doesn't show through? That was my biggest concern.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

BoriquaNina said:


> Thank you! I've been researching the SA shaperwear a lot lately since I added more Herve to my closet!
> 
> The zipper doesn't show through? That was my biggest concern.



I have one that has hooks, with a zipper over it, that runs down the back. It does show through with light weight material. I've never used it under dresses, but if it ran
along underneath the Leger zipper, I don't think it would be a problem. Also, I think there are styles that have a zipper only, Im not sure if those would show through, or if the style is a lighter weight.
Either way, the SA shaper's are so much better.


----------



## rhondaroni0

yousofine said:


> Just bought this dress (348) with I guess is a good price.
> I'm not sure about the color, is it too boring?
> And I'm very exited about the size choice -as it is my first. Got a medium.


I don't this it's boring at all. A beige dress is a staple every woman should have. Yours just happens to be an Herve!


----------



## Divealicious

Ugh... I caved... again! A baby pink strapless top this time. 101 euro... such a steal!
I ordered a strapless top once before and I can only remember it ran large on me (small bust). So I ordered a size XS this time. Hope it fits!


----------



## bebefuzz

ShoeFanatic said:


> I have one that has hooks, with a zipper over it, that runs down the back. It does show through with light weight material. I've never used it under dresses, but if it ran
> along underneath the Leger zipper, I don't think it would be a problem. Also, I think there are styles that have a zipper only, Im not sure if those would show through, or if the style is a lighter weight.
> Either way, the SA shaper's are so much better.


ok... I know that this is off topic, but shoefanatic, is that a dog in a sweater for your avatar? It is strangely adorable, but I have no idea what it is. lol...


----------



## ShoeFanatic

bebefuzz said:


> ok... I know that this is off topic, but shoefanatic, is that a dog in a sweater for your avatar? It is strangely adorable, but I have no idea what it is. lol...



Her name is Rosie. She was an endearing little Chi mix with disabilities who was rescued from a hoarder by a saint that loved and spoiled her for a year or so, then the little girl passed away due to her health issues. 



https://www.facebook.com/MalibuRosie

www.everythingrosie.com


----------



## yousofine

So my first two HL dresses are here. This is the best one! I have to decide if it pinch too much in my waist... Either it is cool or just to much. 
I'm crazy about the sleeves and the fit other than the waist. I do still have some mummy tummy and am in fitness progress. So think it will help on the dress fit 
The other doesn't fit that well. Take pictures later.


----------



## Divealicious

yousofine said:


> View attachment 2464474
> View attachment 2464475
> 
> So my first two HL dresses are here. This is the best one! I have to decide if it pinch too much in my waist... Either it is cool or just to much.
> I'm crazy about the sleeves and the fit other than the waist. I do still have some mummy tummy and am in fitness progress. So think it will help on the dress fit
> The other doesn't fit that well. Take pictures later.



Love that dress on you  what don't you like about the other one?


----------



## yousofine

Divealicious said:


> Love that dress on you  what don't you like about the other one?



The other one is just so long in the upper body part. Meaning that the cleavage is SO deep and the triangle over the breast is so narrow -not covering anything. Boobies popping out both in the middle and at the side.

If I pull the dress up the lines at the hips and waist are positioned wrong and I look wider and loose the waist.

But he color is MUCH better than on the photo!


----------



## BoriquaNina

ShoeFanatic said:


> I have one that has hooks, with a zipper over it, that runs down the back. It does show through with light weight material. I've never used it under dresses, but if it ran
> along underneath the Leger zipper, I don't think it would be a problem. Also, I think there are styles that have a zipper only, Im not sure if those would show through, or if the style is a lighter weight.
> Either way, the SA shaper's are so much better.


Thanks so much! I'm going to order a couple and see how they work.


----------



## yousofine

The lightning is a bit dark -making shadows on the hips -so a bit difficult to see. The dress is I better pulled more down as the crosses waistband would be positioned better. But the the top would be too narrow and too deep cleavage. 
Other wise I do like the dress!
The stripes are fresh neon. And the price was fab!


----------



## Flip88

yousofine said:


> View attachment 2464474
> View attachment 2464475
> 
> So my first two HL dresses are here. This is the best one! I have to decide if it pinch too much in my waist... Either it is cool or just to much.
> I'm crazy about the sleeves and the fit other than the waist. I do still have some mummy tummy and am in fitness progress. So think it will help on the dress fit
> The other doesn't fit that well. Take pictures later.



Beautiful &#9829;


----------



## Rouge H

yousofine said:


> View attachment 2464474
> View attachment 2464475
> 
> So my first two HL dresses are here. This is the best one! I have to decide if it pinch too much in my waist... Either it is cool or just to much.
> I'm crazy about the sleeves and the fit other than the waist. I do still have some mummy tummy and am in fitness progress. So think it will help on the dress fit
> The other doesn't fit that well. Take pictures later.



That dress looks like it hurts


----------



## rosecam

yousofine said:


> View attachment 2465518
> 
> The lightning is a bit dark -making shadows on the hips -so a bit difficult to see. The dress is I better pulled more down as the crosses waistband would be positioned better. But the the top would be too narrow and too deep cleavage.
> Other wise I do like the dress!
> The stripes are fresh neon. And the price was fab!


I think they both look great!  The first one does look like it fits you better, but the piping on the second dress is so fun.  Do you think you'll keep both or just the first one?


----------



## rosecam

My Linden dress finally arrived and I'm so so so sick today that I can't try it on!    Hopefully I'll feel better by Monday and I can try it then.


----------



## baybay0359

rosecam said:


> My Linden dress finally arrived and I'm so so so sick today that I can't try it on!    Hopefully I'll feel better by Monday and I can try it then.



I want to see!!


----------



## rosecam

Here they are - my two new dresses!

I'm probably going to return the Linden.  It's such a pretty design and the colors are gorgeous.  But it just doesn't seem that flattering on me.  

The stripe one is super flattering though.  The straps are a little too long, but I messed with it a little, and I decided when I get the straps fixed I'm going to have them make an x in the back instead of one strap for each shoulder.  That pulls my boobs up and together a bit more, which I think looks better on me. 

What do you think?


----------



## Divealicious

rosecam said:


> Here they are - my two new dresses!
> 
> I'm probably going to return the Linden.  It's such a pretty design and the colors are gorgeous.  But it just doesn't seem that flattering on me.
> 
> The stripe one is super flattering though.  The straps are a little too long, but I messed with it a little, and I decided when I get the straps fixed I'm going to have them make an x in the back instead of one strap for each shoulder.  That pulls my boobs up and together a bit more, which I think looks better on me.
> 
> What do you think?



I agree, the ombre is lovely but the striped is so gorgeous on you! Very flattering and I like the colors.


----------



## candiebear

rosecam said:


> Here they are - my two new dresses!
> 
> I'm probably going to return the Linden.  It's such a pretty design and the colors are gorgeous.  But it just doesn't seem that flattering on me.
> 
> The stripe one is super flattering though.  The straps are a little too long, but I messed with it a little, and I decided when I get the straps fixed I'm going to have them make an x in the back instead of one strap for each shoulder.  That pulls my boobs up and together a bit more, which I think looks better on me.
> 
> What do you think?



I actually really like the Linden on you and don't care for the stripes.


----------



## DiorKiss

Divealicious said:


> Ugh... I caved... again! A baby pink strapless top this time. 101 euro... such a steal!
> I ordered a strapless top once before and I can only remember it ran large on me (small bust). So I ordered a size XS this time. Hope it fits!



Sooo cute! And for 101 definitely a steal. I see you're also from the Netherlands - where did you order this?


----------



## rosecam

candiebear said:


> I actually really like the Linden on you and don't care for the stripes.


Thanks!  I do like the Linden, so I'm glad to hear you think it looks good on me.  Hm...


----------



## HauteMama

candiebear said:


> I actually really like the Linden on you and don't care for the stripes.



I agree. I really like the ombre dress and don't care for the stripes as much.


----------



## Divealicious

DiorKiss said:


> Sooo cute! And for 101 definitely a steal. I see you're also from the Netherlands - where did you order this?



From the Outnet


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

rosecam said:


> Here they are - my two new dresses!
> 
> I'm probably going to return the Linden.  It's such a pretty design and the colors are gorgeous.  But it just doesn't seem that flattering on me.
> 
> The stripe one is super flattering though.  The straps are a little too long, but I messed with it a little, and I decided when I get the straps fixed I'm going to have them make an x in the back instead of one strap for each shoulder.  That pulls my boobs up and together a bit more, which I think looks better on me.
> 
> What do you think?


Really love the ombré Linden on you! It's so pretty! Not so sure about the stripes though...


----------



## Divealicious

rosecam said:


> Thanks!  I do like the Linden, so I'm glad to hear you think it looks good on me.  Hm...



Can you keep both?


----------



## CrystalDreams

Has anyone ever tried the Dania? I'm a bit short and busty so wondering if it would look a bit silly on me as it would be knee length and those cutouts might not sit at the right spot... contemplating order a size small (i'm 35.5 inches at the bust, 27-27.5 at the waist and 35 inches at the hips). Could anyone help me with sizing? 

ETA: I just bit the bullet and bought the small... here's hoping it works, or it goes back!

For those looking, it's on NAP. The listed price comes up as $568 AUD but if you have it in your cart alone, the price drops to $457! Not sure what that's about but decided to take advantage of it anyway  ... as that makes it more than 80% off!


----------



## rosecam

Divealicious said:


> Can you keep both?


I'm so glad I posted both pictures and asked for your feedback!  I can keep both.  I'll have to rethink the Linden.

The stripe one is good for dinner out around where I live because I'm in Southern California and the dress has a good California-Casual/Beachy vibe to it.  But it's not as dressy as the ombre.


----------



## rosecam

CrystalDreams said:


> Has anyone ever tried the Dania? I'm a bit short and busty so wondering if it would look a bit silly on me as it would be knee length and those cutouts might not sit at the right spot... contemplating order a size small (i'm 35.5 inches at the bust, 27-27.5 at the waist and 35 inches at the hips). Could anyone help me with sizing?
> 
> ETA: I just bit the bullet and bought the small... here's hoping it works, or it goes back!
> 
> For those looking, it's on NAP. The listed price comes up as $568 AUD but if you have it in your cart alone, the price drops to $457! Not sure what that's about but decided to take advantage of it anyway  ... as that makes it more than 80% off!


Please share pics when it arrives!  I'm so curious how it will look.  (I feel like the dresses always look different than on the models.)

What is "NAP?"  That's a great price.  I'm in the US though - is it an Australian only store?


----------



## yousofine

rosecam said:


> I think they both look great!  The first one does look like it fits you better, but the piping on the second dress is so fun.  Do you think you'll keep both or just the first one?



I'm returning the second one. It's just not good, but I have tried it a thousand times -and it did become a bit better. Moving it around, up and down 

The first ones is just more and more perfect and I wore it once already.



rosecam said:


> Here they are - my two new dresses!
> 
> What do you think?



I really like the ombre dress! What don't you like about it?
You look beautiful in both!


----------



## yousofine

rosecam said:


> Please share pics when it arrives!  I'm so curious how it will look.  (I feel like the dresses always look different than on the models.)
> 
> What is "NAP?"  That's a great price.  I'm in the US though - is it an Australian only store?



Net a porter


----------



## rosecam

yousofine said:


> I'm returning the second one. It's just not good, but I have tried it a thousand times -and it did become a bit better. Moving it around, up and down
> 
> The first ones is just more and more perfect and I wore it once already.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the ombre dress! What don't you like about it?
> You look beautiful in both!


Thank you!  That's a good question about what I don't like.  I'm not sure how well it shows in the picture, but I think it might be a 1/2 size small.  It creates these sort of lumps on each of the bands, where the seams between the bands are a little tighter, and then my fat sort of squishes the bands out in between.  I think that makes me look heavier/chubbier than I really am.  (It's sort-of like wearing jeans a size too small and getting a muffin top.)

It's cute.  I'm just not sure if it has that thousand-dollar-dress look on me.  I have a very pretty Badgley Mishka dress that I keep comparing it to (they are very different, but that one is also multi-color with some blue, knee-length, and has a fitted top and fuller skirt).  If I didn't have that one, I think I'd be more positive on the HL.


----------



## anna_172

Hello, can anybody please help me with sizing info?)
I've listed the last 20 pages and didn't see a girl close to my body type.
I have pear-shape (or guitar shape) figure with parameters 35-27-40. Will be very thankful for all the advises


----------



## rosecam

anna_172 said:


> Hello, can anybody please help me with sizing info?)
> I've listed the last 20 pages and didn't see a girl close to my body type.
> I have pear-shape (or guitar shape) figure with parameters 35-27-40. Will be very thankful for all the advises


Hi Anna, good luck with figuring out sizing!  My shape is very different - I'm more apple than pear: 35-30-36.  But based on these measurements I'm normally an xs, and can fit into s (especially if the dress runs a little small).  Some xs dresses are a little too tight through my waist.  (I figured out I was xs with the help of two salespeople at an HL boutique, and from trying on 10 dresses now.)

My guess is that you are also an xs/s.  Based on your waist you would be an xs.  Your bust is the same as mine, and mine is a bit in-between-sizes - but xs usually works as long as I'm willing to accept a bit of cleavage.  The question is your hips.  But the xs dresses on me usually have room to stretch more through the hips, so a couple extra inches at least would work.  We're 4" different, so I'm not sure, but s would certainly work I imagine.

Anyway, I know you want someone with your shape to chime in, but I figured I'd respond in the meantime.


----------



## bebefuzz

anna_172 said:


> Hello, can anybody please help me with sizing info?)
> I've listed the last 20 pages and didn't see a girl close to my body type.
> I have pear-shape (or guitar shape) figure with parameters 35-27-40. Will be very thankful for all the advises



I agree with rosecam, I would guess that you would wear a size S in most HL. If you are around a size 4 in other brands, than I would be even more certain that you wear S in HL.


----------



## Divealicious

anna_172 said:


> Hello, can anybody please help me with sizing info?)
> I've listed the last 20 pages and didn't see a girl close to my body type.
> I have pear-shape (or guitar shape) figure with parameters 35-27-40. Will be very thankful for all the advises



I think we roughly have the same measurements (had to convert yours to cm first haha) and I wear a size S most of the time. I can squeeze myself into an XS but I find that too right. Size M also works for me for skirts. Hope this helps!


----------



## anna_172

Divealicious said:


> I think we roughly have the same measurements (had to convert yours to cm first haha) and I wear a size S most of the time. I can squeeze myself into an XS but I find that too right. Size M also works for me for skirts. Hope this helps!


And I had first to convert my cm to inches))) 
Thanks for everybody for the replies, I think I'll try S)


----------



## nerimanna

Hi! Just wanted to share a mod shot of this flounce dress I tried on at HL (just trying not buying)  It's the first HL in our country and it just opened and I just wanted to get a feel of the quality to familiarize myself  I would favor the black slinky classic ones but I though I might as well try on something different and colorful. But i'm still sticking to way more affordable options from French Connection and Wowcouture since I'm not a big investor/spender on clothing   But everyone looks great in their beautiful bandage dresses here


----------



## nerimanna

rosecam said:


> Here they are - my two new dresses!
> 
> I'm probably going to return the Linden.  It's such a pretty design and the colors are gorgeous.  But it just doesn't seem that flattering on me.
> 
> The stripe one is super flattering though.  The straps are a little too long, but I messed with it a little, and I decided when I get the straps fixed I'm going to have them make an x in the back instead of one strap for each shoulder.  That pulls my boobs up and together a bit more, which I think looks better on me.
> 
> What do you think?


The blue on I think really flatters your figure and skin tone!  It was the one amongst the two I was immediately drawn to.


----------



## Divealicious

nerimanna said:


> Hi! Just wanted to share a mod shot of this flounce dress I tried on at HL (just trying not buying)  It's the first HL in our country and it just opened and I just wanted to get a feel of the quality to familiarize myself  I would favor the black slinky classic ones but I though I might as well try on something different and colorful. But i'm still sticking to way more affordable options from French Connection and Wowcouture since I'm not a big investor/spender on clothing   But everyone looks great in their beautiful bandage dresses here



Quite the head turner, that dress  thanks for sharing!


----------



## CrystalDreams

My Dania arrived today- I am so impressed by net a porter's quick turnaround!!

I have a few photos but they didn't turn out very well and I will post them in a bit... but sadly, this dress is not for me. My meaurements put me well into the range of size small I suppose- 35.5 inch bust, 27 inch waist and 35 inch hips. However, I think it is my proportions that make this dress unwearable for me. 

My main problem was the bust (as always). I'm sure there are those of you who will be able to fit a 35, 36, maybe even 37 inch bust in this dress. Sadly, I have a 28 inch back and the front of the dress alone was NOT made to accompany that much boob. I was squeezed in, flattened, and ultimately when I managed to zip the dress up, could not breathe  

I also couldn't move my arms because my boobs had pulled the fabric to the front and stretched it to the max.

There was loads of room to stretch around the back- it was really just the front that was the issue. 

The cut outs also unfortunately sat at the wrong point on my chest and I had a very 'italian sausage' feel in it despite my arms being too skinny for the sleeves haha

Do I still want to try another Herve Leger dress after this disaster? Yes! Maybe I need a short sleeved/cap sleeved version next time to eliminate the sleeve problem. Maybe I need to size up to a M for the bust... We shall see!


----------



## Divealicious

CrystalDreams said:


> My Dania arrived today- I am so impressed by net a porter's quick turnaround!!
> 
> I have a few photos but they didn't turn out very well and I will post them in a bit... but sadly, this dress is not for me. My meaurements put me well into the range of size small I suppose- 35.5 inch bust, 27 inch waist and 35 inch hips. However, I think it is my proportions that make this dress unwearable for me.
> 
> My main problem was the bust (as always). I'm sure there are those of you who will be able to fit a 35, 36, maybe even 37 inch bust in this dress. Sadly, I have a 28 inch back and the front of the dress alone was NOT made to accompany that much boob. I was squeezed in, flattened, and ultimately when I managed to zip the dress up, could not breathe
> 
> I also couldn't move my arms because my boobs had pulled the fabric to the front and stretched it to the max.
> 
> There was loads of room to stretch around the back- it was really just the front that was the issue.
> 
> The cut outs also unfortunately sat at the wrong point on my chest and I had a very 'italian sausage' feel in it despite my arms being too skinny for the sleeves haha
> 
> Do I still want to try another Herve Leger dress after this disaster? Yes! Maybe I need a short sleeved/cap sleeved version next time to eliminate the sleeve problem. Maybe I need to size up to a M for the bust... We shall see!



Sorry that this dress didn't work out for you. Don't give up though, try another! I'm sure there are ladies here who could recommend you a style


----------



## Divealicious

I am trying on the new strapless top, but I can't zip it on my own! :shame: It's so tight, corset tight. Too tight..?


----------



## rosecam

Divealicious said:


> I am trying on the new strapless top, but I can't zip it on my own! :shame: It's so tight, corset tight. Too tight..?


Is that all zipped up?  I think it looks great!


----------



## Divealicious

rosecam said:


> Is that all zipped up?  I think it looks great!



No  about 5 cm more to go, but I can't reach it! Will ask my bf for help when he comes back.


----------



## Nadin22

Divealicious said:


> I am trying on the new strapless top, but I can't zip it on my own! :shame: It's so tight, corset tight. Too tight..?



It looks beautiful. Very nice colour!


----------



## Divealicious

Nadin22 said:


> It looks beautiful. Very nice colour!



Thank you


----------



## sooz19

Just ordered this one...so excited!  I've watched it for quite some time and finally pulled the trigger!

https://www.theoutnet.com/product/432374


----------



## yousofine

Divealicious said:


> I am trying on the new strapless top, but I can't zip it on my own! :shame: It's so tight, corset tight. Too tight..?



I really like it!!! You make me wanna own a top too!


----------



## rosecam

sooz19 said:


> Just ordered this one...so excited!  I've watched it for quite some time and finally pulled the trigger!
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/432374


Cute!  I love black and white.


----------



## rosecam

yousofine said:


> View attachment 2465518
> 
> The lightning is a bit dark -making shadows on the hips -so a bit difficult to see. The dress is I better pulled more down as the crosses waistband would be positioned better. But the the top would be too narrow and too deep cleavage.
> Other wise I do like the dress!
> The stripes are fresh neon. And the price was fab!


yousofine - I'm thinking about buying that dress with the orange trim, but I haven't seen it in person.  How easy/hard is it to adjust the halter to raise the dress?  I would probably have to do that too as I'm rather busty.

Thanks!


----------



## Divealicious

Nadin22 said:


> It looks beautiful. Very nice colour!



Thank you, I really like the pale pink color too. Pairs well with white in summer and black in winter 



yousofine said:


> I really like it!!! You make me wanna own a top too!



Thanks  This is my second top already, the other one is a short sleeved black one. I like to dress them down with jeans, so I can wear them more often than the dresses.


----------



## yousofine

rosecam said:


> yousofine - I'm thinking about buying that dress with the orange trim, but I haven't seen it in person.  How easy/hard is it to adjust the halter to raise the dress?  I would probably have to do that too as I'm rather busty.
> 
> Thanks!



I think its easy But can't quite remember how it look in the back.
The stripes at the waist should be as low as possibly.


----------



## arnott

sooz19 said:


> Just ordered this one...so excited!  I've watched it for quite some time and finally pulled the trigger!
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/432374




Congrats!  Hope you post modelling pics!


----------



## Divealicious

Another mod shot  wearing this cap sleeve dress in a pretty plum color to a dinner 
(Please ignore the clutter in the room)


----------



## soleilbrun

Divealicious said:


> Another mod shot  wearing this cap sleeve dress in a pretty plum color to a dinner
> (Please ignore the clutter in the room)


 You look stunning in that dress!


----------



## Myrkur

Divealicious said:


> Another mod shot  wearing this cap sleeve dress in a pretty plum color to a dinner
> (Please ignore the clutter in the room)



Gorgeous!


----------



## Kayapo97

Divealicious said:


> Another mod shot  wearing this cap sleeve dress in a pretty plum color to a dinner
> (Please ignore the clutter in the room)


Love the colour and how you look.


----------



## sooz19

My dress arrived today and I love it!   Mod pic included


----------



## Kayapo97

sooz19 said:


> My dress arrived today and I love it!   Mod pic included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482897


Stunning! congrats


----------



## baybay0359

Divealicious said:


> Another mod shot  wearing this cap sleeve dress in a pretty plum color to a dinner
> (Please ignore the clutter in the room)



This is gorgeous!


----------



## Divealicious

soleilbrun said:


> You look stunning in that dress!





Myrkur said:


> Gorgeous!





Kayapo97 said:


> Love the colour and how you look.





baybay0359 said:


> This is gorgeous!



Thank you lovely ladies  The color is amazing in person, I've worn this dress twice already this year. It's one of my new years resolutions to wear more HL


----------



## Divealicious

sooz19 said:


> My dress arrived today and I love it!   Mod pic included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482897



This dress looks so much more beautiful on you than it did on the model on the Outnet website! Love!


----------



## soleilbrun

Divealicious said:


> Thank you lovely ladies  The color is amazing in person, I've worn this dress twice already this year. It's one of my new years resolutions to wear more HL


 One could have worse or more difficult resolutions! I think this is one you should be able to keep hands down.


----------



## soleilbrun

sooz19 said:


> My dress arrived today and I love it! Mod pic included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482897


 Congratulations! I like it and you wear it well.


----------



## rosecam

Divealicious said:


> Another mod shot  wearing this cap sleeve dress in a pretty plum color to a dinner
> (Please ignore the clutter in the room)


That's a really pretty dress, and it looks great on you!  I want one like that now.


----------



## rosecam

sooz19 said:


> My dress arrived today and I love it!   Mod pic included
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482897


The dress looks great on you!  You're so tall and thin!  If I had your figure I think I'd wear tons of HL to show it off.


----------



## sooz19

Kayapo97 said:


> Stunning! congrats





Divealicious said:


> This dress looks so much more beautiful on you than it did on the model on the Outnet website! Love!





soleilbrun said:


> Congratulations! I like it and you wear it well.





rosecam said:


> The dress looks great on you!  You're so tall and thin!  If I had your figure I think I'd wear tons of HL to show it off.




Thank you all so much!  This is only my second HL but I think I'm hooked now.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Would Herve be appropriate for a black tie event? I have a masquerade theme birthday party to attend for a close friends teenage daughter and the attire is black tie. I'm itching to find an excuse to wear my red Sydney dress but not sure if it would be appropriate. Opinions?


----------



## Divealicious

BoriquaNina said:


> Would Herve be appropriate for a black tie event? I have a masquerade theme birthday party to attend for a close friends teenage daughter and the attire is black tie. I'm itching to find an excuse to wear my red Sydney dress but not sure if it would be appropriate. Opinions?



Black tie implies cocktail dresses doesn't it? So I'd say yes, appropriate event  Expect a lot of attention wearing a red Sydney dress though


----------



## rosecam

BoriquaNina said:


> Would Herve be appropriate for a black tie event? I have a masquerade theme birthday party to attend for a close friends teenage daughter and the attire is black tie. I'm itching to find an excuse to wear my red Sydney dress but not sure if it would be appropriate. Opinions?


I would say no.  But it does depend on whether they truly mean black tie or if they just mean dressy. True black tie is tuxedos for the men and gowns for the women.  Some people get away with black suits for the men and nice cocktail dresses for the women, so maybe you could do an especially dressy HL (like one of the ones with sequins or beads), but I think a red Sydney is a little too casual for true black tie.


----------



## sharonephone

BoriquaNina said:


> Would Herve be appropriate for a black tie event? I have a masquerade theme birthday party to attend for a close friends teenage daughter and the attire is black tie. I'm itching to find an excuse to wear my red Sydney dress but not sure if it would be appropriate. Opinions?




I would guess that because it's a birthday, it's on the "cocktail dresses are appropriate for black tie" end. Dress it up with dressier shoes and jewelry and I think you are fine. But if you're unsure, ask your friend if gowns are expected. Nowadays, most black tie events are mixed with cocktail dresses and long gowns.


----------



## Divealicious

I always thought gowns down to the floor for for ladies was white tie? Maybe there are some cultural differences here


----------



## rosecam

I agree on cultural differences!  I grew up in California, and there a cocktail dress would totally work.  Then I moved to Boston, and the friends I made there were a lot more formal, so my response was totally based on what they would say.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Traditionally black tie is an evening gown for women and a tuxedo for men, and white tie is a ball gown for women and tailcoats for men. But nobody really wears ball gowns and tailcoats anymore. Both terms have become less formal I think. Cocktail dresses are not uncommon at black tie events anymore. I still wouldn't wear one though, just to be on the safe side, particularly at a masquerade.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks for the feedback everyone! I ran it over with her and she said it's totally fine. I definitely agree with rosecam east coast vs west coast makes a very big difference.


----------



## baybay0359

Alright all!! Here is my nannette ombre dress! I absolutely love it.  I am all over the map in terms of HL sizing. I got a medium in this...it was tight around the rib cage and I have a rather large bust. I am usually a small...but sometimes an extra small.

What do you think?!


----------



## rosecam

baybay0359 said:


> Alright all!! Here is my nannette ombre dress! I absolutely love it.  I am all over the map in terms of HL sizing. I got a medium in this...it was tight around the rib cage and I have a rather large bust. I am usually a small...but sometimes an extra small.
> 
> What do you think?!


Wow, that looks *really* good on you!  The colors are fabulous on your skin.  I'm surprised you're a Medium in that dress though - you look so thin.  Just looking at you I would have guessed xs.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That dress was made for you! I love the placement of colors. Perfection!



baybay0359 said:


> Alright all!! Here is my nannette ombre dress! I absolutely love it.  I am all over the map in terms of HL sizing. I got a medium in this...it was tight around the rib cage and I have a rather large bust. I am usually a small...but sometimes an extra small.
> 
> What do you think?!


----------



## Divealicious

baybay0359 said:


> Alright all!! Here is my nannette ombre dress! I absolutely love it.  I am all over the map in terms of HL sizing. I got a medium in this...it was tight around the rib cage and I have a rather large bust. I am usually a small...but sometimes an extra small.
> 
> What do you think?!



The  dress looks fantastic on you!


----------



## BoriquaNina

baybay0359 said:


> Alright all!! Here is my nannette ombre dress! I absolutely love it.  I am all over the map in terms of HL sizing. I got a medium in this...it was tight around the rib cage and I have a rather large bust. I am usually a small...but sometimes an extra small.
> 
> What do you think?!



Looks great on you!!!


----------



## Nadin22

baybay0359 said:


> Alright all!! Here is my nannette ombre dress! I absolutely love it.  I am all over the map in terms of HL sizing. I got a medium in this...it was tight around the rib cage and I have a rather large bust. I am usually a small...but sometimes an extra small.
> 
> What do you think?!



You look great! I think it fits perfectly! That colours are amazing. Congrats on your new dress


----------



## Myrkur

baybay0359 said:


> Alright all!! Here is my nannette ombre dress! I absolutely love it.  I am all over the map in terms of HL sizing. I got a medium in this...it was tight around the rib cage and I have a rather large bust. I am usually a small...but sometimes an extra small.
> 
> What do you think?!



This looks amazing on you! And your legs... so jealous ha !


----------



## arguspeace

Great dress and you wear it so well : )


----------



## baybay0359

Thank you everyone!! So kind!!


----------



## rundsm

baybay0359 said:


> Alright all!! Here is my nannette ombre dress! I absolutely love it.  I am all over the map in terms of HL sizing. I got a medium in this...it was tight around the rib cage and I have a rather large bust. I am usually a small...but sometimes an extra small.
> 
> What do you think?!



gorgeousssssss dress and it looks amazing on you!!!! i love the ombre color


----------



## bebefuzz

baybay0359 said:


> Alright all!! Here is my nannette ombre dress! I absolutely love it.  I am all over the map in terms of HL sizing. I got a medium in this...it was tight around the rib cage and I have a rather large bust. I am usually a small...but sometimes an extra small.
> 
> What do you think?!



A little late to the game, but just wanted to add to the long stream of compliments!  This dress is GORGEOUS on you! LOVE LOVE LOVE! ... now I want it... uh oh. lol...


----------



## baybay0359

Thanks everyone! It reinforces that I made the right choice with this dress!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Can someone tell me if there is a difference between the Sadie and Sydney? I'd imagine there is but I can't seem to see one.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## rundsm

I just bought another dress. Herve really is my newest addiction lol and I still need to post pics of them too


----------



## rosecam

rundsm said:


> I just bought another dress. Herve really is my newest addiction lol and I still need to post pics of them too


Oh wow!  I totally want to see what dresses you have!  Have you worn them yet?  I finally wore my first one out, but I already own two and just bid on a third on lollipuff.  It's so easy to just buy buy buy!


----------



## Divealicious

rosecam said:


> Oh wow!  I totally want to see what dresses you have!  Have you worn them yet?  I finally wore my first one out, but I already own two and just bid on a third on lollipuff.  It's so easy to just buy buy buy!



Lol such a slippery slope, I can totally relate


----------



## rundsm

rosecam said:


> Oh wow!  I totally want to see what dresses you have!  Have you worn them yet?  I finally wore my first one out, but I already own two and just bid on a third on lollipuff.  It's so easy to just buy buy buy!



I havent had the chance to wear them yet unfortunately, but we're going to Vegas soon and hopefully I use them then! 

I know right?! Way too easy to buy LOL!! I already have my eye on another one @_@


----------



## Stephanie***

What do you think about this one ladies? A classic! I could wear it at work

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERVE-LEGER-DRESS-/231160209274?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item35d238df7a


----------



## BoriquaNina

Stephanie*** said:


> What do you think about this one ladies? A classic! I could wear it at work
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HERVE-LEGER-DRESS-/231160209274?pt=UK_Women_s_Dresses&hash=item35d238df7a



I love it. Its very versatile!


----------



## BoriquaNina

Hooray! My new dress arrived! 

It is significantly smaller than my other Sydney despite being the same size. Odd. I haven't worn the red more than once or twice so I can't imagine it stretched out. The material feels a bit more rigid even. Does that mean the red is slightly large or the black (new one) is slightly small? 

I like the way the new one holds me in better. Perhaps an XS next time? Either way, YAY!


----------



## LoveLE

baybay0359 said:


> Alright all!! Here is my nannette ombre dress! I absolutely love it.  I am all over the map in terms of HL sizing. I got a medium in this...it was tight around the rib cage and I have a rather large bust. I am usually a small...but sometimes an extra small.
> 
> What do you think?!



I think it looks great on your body type.


----------



## Rouge H

BoriquaNina said:


> Hooray! My new dress arrived!
> 
> It is significantly smaller than my other Sydney despite being the same size. Odd. I haven't worn the red more than once or twice so I can't imagine it stretched out. The material feels a bit more rigid even. Does that mean the red is slightly large or the black (new one) is slightly small?
> 
> I like the way the new one holds me in better. Perhaps an XS next time? Either way, YAY!



Perhaps another style of dress would work better? 
Herve Leger is  difficult to wear for most ladies including myself.


----------



## Stephanie***

BoriquaNina said:


> I love it. Its very versatile!


 
Do you think its real


----------



## BoriquaNina

Rouge H said:


> Perhaps another style of dress would work better?
> Herve Leger is  difficult to wear for most ladies including myself.



I like the style. Just thought it was unusual the fit was so different despite being the same size and style.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Stephanie*** said:


> Do you think its real



I'm sorry. I didn't see this before the auction ended.


----------



## grobertson23

L


----------



## inbrazil20

I'm SO confused with HL sizing. I have 5 dresses and 2 are XSM and 3 are XXSM. I'm 5'1, 32-24.5-35, 105 lbs.

That makes me borderline I guess? Most times the xxsmall are better because I feel like the tighter the fit it just works better. However, there are times that the XX is a little too small and squish my boobs. It's so weird because for my measurements, the hips are supposed to be more troublesome than boobs but boobs end up being the biggest problem. I don't know if I should buy X or XX.

I think the problem is I measure like a "pear" but I'm much more "hourglass". In real life, my boobs actually look WAY bigger than hips. I wonder why my measurements are pear? I'm VERY small framed, so maybe it's just my shoulders that causes this.

What size do you guys suggest with my measurements? X or XX?


----------



## rosecam

inbrazil20 said:


> I'm SO confused with HL sizing. I have 5 dresses and 2 are XSM and 3 are XXSM. I'm 5'1, 32-24.5-35, 105 lbs.
> 
> That makes me borderline I guess? Most times the xxsmall are better because I feel like the tighter the fit it just works better. However, there are times that the XX is a little too small and squish my boobs. It's so weird because for my measurements, the hips are supposed to be more troublesome than boobs but boobs end up being the biggest problem. I don't know if I should buy X or XX.
> 
> I think the problem is I measure like a "pear" but I'm much more "hourglass". In real life, my boobs actually look WAY bigger than hips. I wonder why my measurements are pear? I'm VERY small framed, so maybe it's just my shoulders that causes this.
> 
> What size do you guys suggest with my measurements? X or XX?


What bra size are you?  I'm a 30DDD/32DD, and I have found xs dresses to work pretty well.  But I think for me it's more about picking the right style than the right size.  I think the right structured bra also helps to prevent the squishing.  (I'm bigger than you overall, especially in the waist, so I haven't tried xxs - I think most of them would be too small for me.)


----------



## inbrazil20

rosecam said:


> What bra size are you?  I'm a 30DDD/32DD, and I have found xs dresses to work pretty well.  But I think for me it's more about picking the right style than the right size.  I think the right structured bra also helps to prevent the squishing.  (I'm bigger than you overall, especially in the waist, so I haven't tried xxs - I think most of them would be too small for me.)



I normally use a 34B bra even though my measurements are 32. If I were to use 32 bras, it would be 32C. They say if you go up one size and down 1 cup it's the same, right? I dunno why most bra people suggested I go with the 34. I am very petite, so my boobs look huge on me compared to the rest of my body but by measurements, they are not huge. 

I actually never wear a bra with HL, do you? I feel like generally bras are not needed? I agree with you I don't think there's a size fits all approach. Some dresses will look better in the XXsmall and some in the Xsmall. That just sucks for buying online, you know?


----------



## rosecam

inbrazil20 said:


> I normally use a 34B bra even though my measurements are 32. If I were to use 32 bras, it would be 32C. They say if you go up one size and down 1 cup it's the same, right? I dunno why most bra people suggested I go with the 34. I am very petite, so my boobs look huge on me compared to the rest of my body but by measurements, they are not huge.
> 
> I actually never wear a bra with HL, do you? I feel like generally bras are not needed? I agree with you I don't think there's a size fits all approach. Some dresses will look better in the XXsmall and some in the Xsmall. That just sucks for buying online, you know?


So 2 thoughts:
1. If you are a 34B/32C, then your bust measurement is probably 35 or 36 or so and not 32.  The bust measurement is the measurement around the widest point, and bra sizes are done so that your band is the size below your breasts and the cup is the difference between that and the wide point - so 34B = 34+2 = 36, 32C = 32+3=35.  That could be one reason for the confusion.

2. I also find that I *can* wear HL without a bra, and for one of the dresses I'm probably going to wear it that way.  But I found that if I do wear a molded-cup bra, then I get less squishing.  So maybe you can order xxs when you're buying online, as long as the style will allow you to wear a molded-cup bra underneath.  That way you get the nice tight fit around your itty bitty waist, but you can avoid the boob squish.   I agree - it's nice to be able to buy online!  A lot of the time the deals are so much better, and I see things online that I don't find in stores. 

I hope that helps!  There are other ladies on here with lots more experience, so I'll let them chime in, but those are my thoughts.


----------



## rosecam

inbrazil20 said:


> I normally use a 34B bra even though my measurements are 32. If I were to use 32 bras, it would be 32C. They say if you go up one size and down 1 cup it's the same, right? I dunno why most bra people suggested I go with the 34. I am very petite, so my boobs look huge on me compared to the rest of my body but by measurements, they are not huge.
> 
> I actually never wear a bra with HL, do you? I feel like generally bras are not needed? I agree with you I don't think there's a size fits all approach. Some dresses will look better in the XXsmall and some in the Xsmall. That just sucks for buying online, you know?


P.S. If you have a Nordstrom nearby, I found them to be really good for fitting bras and having a good collection of bras in unusual sizes.  For those of us with smaller band sizes, they are great!  A lot of stores used to tell me I was a 34 C even though I'm really a 30 DD/DDD!  But since those stores didn't carry 30 or 32 bands, they just told me I was something that they carried.


----------



## inbrazil20

rosecam said:


> So 2 thoughts:
> 1. If you are a 34B/32C, then your bust measurement is probably 35 or 36 or so and not 32.  The bust measurement is the measurement around the widest point, and bra sizes are done so that your band is the size below your breasts and the cup is the difference between that and the wide point - so 34B = 34+2 = 36, 32C = 32+3=35.  That could be one reason for the confusion.
> 
> 2. I also find that I *can* wear HL without a bra, and for one of the dresses I'm probably going to wear it that way.  But I found that if I do wear a molded-cup bra, then I get less squishing.  So maybe you can order xxs when you're buying online, as long as the style will allow you to wear a molded-cup bra underneath.  That way you get the nice tight fit around your itty bitty waist, but you can avoid the boob squish.   I agree - it's nice to be able to buy online!  A lot of the time the deals are so much better, and I see things online that I don't find in stores.
> 
> I hope that helps!  There are other ladies on here with lots more experience, so I'll let them chime in, but those are my thoughts.


Thank you so much for your help. I had my bra size measured in Victoria Secret. I might stop by Nordstrom. 

I just started personal training again and I got all my measurements done last week, and bust was 32. But they didn't measure with my arms just around my chest area? Do you mean 35/36 measuring with shoulders/arms or just breast area? I might need to go to Nordstrom asap, there is one right by my house.


----------



## rosecam

inbrazil20 said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I had my bra size measured in Victoria Secret. I might stop by Nordstrom.
> 
> I just started personal training again and I got all my measurements done last week, and bust was 32. But they didn't measure with my arms just around my chest area? Do you mean 35/36 measuring with shoulders/arms or just breast area? I might need to go to Nordstrom asap, there is one right by my house.


Just breast area - but with a regular bra, not a sport bra.  Maybe that was the difference?  If you try Nordstrom, let me know how it goes for you.  I've always gotten such great help there, so I hope you do to.  Some Nordstroms carry Herve Leger too, so you can try a few dresses on there to get a better feel for how different styles fit you in the xs and xxs!


----------



## rundsm

Do herve dresses come with the tag that says Made in China? I bought one from a consignment shop and it was just delivered to me today so am questioning its authenticity... Will be posting in authenticate wardrobe thread when I'm avail to take pictures....


----------



## Sparkplug

rundsm said:


> Do herve dresses come with the tag that says Made in China? I bought one from a consignment shop and it was just delivered to me today so am questioning its authenticity... Will be posting in authenticate wardrobe thread when I'm avail to take pictures....


All Herve Leger dresses are made in China and should have a "Made in China" tag.


----------



## rundsm

Sparkplug said:


> All Herve Leger dresses are made in China and should have a "Made in China" tag.



Ah.. Mine says "made in Hong Kong" could it be fake?  it feels just a tad bit lighter than my other Herve that we're bought in an actual Herve store


----------



## baybay0359

inbrazil20 said:


> I'm SO confused with HL sizing. I have 5 dresses and 2 are XSM and 3 are XXSM. I'm 5'1, 32-24.5-35, 105 lbs.
> 
> That makes me borderline I guess? Most times the xxsmall are better because I feel like the tighter the fit it just works better. However, there are times that the XX is a little too small and squish my boobs. It's so weird because for my measurements, the hips are supposed to be more troublesome than boobs but boobs end up being the biggest problem. I don't know if I should buy X or XX.
> 
> I think the problem is I measure like a "pear" but I'm much more "hourglass". In real life, my boobs actually look WAY bigger than hips. I wonder why my measurements are pear? I'm VERY small framed, so maybe it's just my shoulders that causes this.
> 
> What size do you guys suggest with my measurements? X or XX?



HL sizing is all over the map. It totally depends on the style. I am an XS in some dresses and a M in others. Very frustrating! Best way to tell is to get the exact measurements of each dress.


----------



## Sparkplug

Check out this guide...http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/blog/2011/02/06/herve-leger-tag-authentication-dont-end-fake

Apparently some dresses are made in Hong Kong and USA. I've never seen them.... You should take photos and post on the Authenticate thread.


----------



## rundsm

Sparkplug said:


> Check out this guide...http://www.hervelegerobsessed.com/blog/2011/02/06/herve-leger-tag-authentication-dont-end-fake
> 
> Apparently some dresses are made in Hong Kong and USA. I've never seen them.... You should take photos and post on the Authenticate thread.



Thanks! 

I posted pics in the authenticate thread if there anyone that can help me out!! It'd be greatly appreciated...


----------



## rundsm

rundsm said:


> I bought this Herve Leger online via consignment shop...
> 
> The tags shown in pic below are the only tags on the dress.. There are no hanger straps or care tags.. The material is not as heavy/sturdy like my others and feels kind of thin.



Can anyone help me with this


----------



## Kayapo97

rundsm said:


> Can anyone help me with this


Sorry complete FAKE. 


Material wrong; 
finishing and quality is wrong; 
and no serial number either


Hope you didn't pay much for it.


----------



## rundsm

Kayapo97 said:


> Sorry complete FAKE.
> 
> 
> Material wrong;
> finishing and quality is wrong;
> and no serial number either
> 
> 
> Hope you didn't pay much for it.



Thank you.. Should I contact my bank? The consignment store said it was final sale :/


----------



## rundsm

@bebefuzz just wanted to let you know that this ebay seller is using one of your valentine's day pics for their auction.. Item #221388395670


----------



## bebefuzz

rundsm said:


> Can anyone help me with this



Actually, this dress is authentic. Consignment stores often sell fake HL, but this one isn't a fake. This dress does run thinner than most other HL and is stretchier, which you have confirmed. 

caution: please do not authenticate just by the "made in..." tag. Everything should be looked at (zipper, inside out type of stitching has to correspond with its year, etc). Tagging has also changed a lot. Older HL have vastly different tagging. And, we have seen good fake tagging of new tagging and old. 

We have even seen some regular cheap bandage dresses with real HL tags put on them. D:

Thanks rundsm for the sweet alert.


----------



## rundsm

bebefuzz said:


> Actually, this dress is *authentic*. Consignment stores often sell fake HL, but this one isn't a fake. This dress does run thinner than most other HL and is stretchier, which you have confirmed.
> 
> caution: please do not authenticate just by the "made in..." tag. Everything should be looked at (zipper, inside out type of stitching has to correspond with its year, etc). Tagging has also changed a lot. Older HL have vastly different tagging. And, we have seen good fake tagging of new tagging and old.
> 
> We have even seen some regular cheap bandage dresses with real HL tags put on them. D:
> 
> Thanks rundsm for the sweet alert.



ahhhh thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## Divealicious

Lots of HL at 85% off at the Outnet Clearance sale! Check it out 

I just missed the only dress I really really wanted... oh well my bank account will be happy


----------



## gilson854

Divealicious said:


> Lots of HL at 85% off at the Outnet Clearance sale! Check it out
> 
> I just missed the only dress I really really wanted... oh well my bank account will be happy



Managed to bag this one - too hard to resist! Now just have to work out how to convince my hubby it's not a new dress &#128586; he he Xx


----------



## Flip88

gilson854 said:


> Managed to bag this one - too hard to resist! Now just have to work out how to convince my hubby it's not a new dress &#128586; he he Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538648



Its lovely


----------



## rosecam

gilson854 said:


> Managed to bag this one - too hard to resist! Now just have to work out how to convince my hubby it's not a new dress &#128586; he he Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538648


Oh, that's pretty!  I really want one with those split sleeves - I think they are so cute!  I love the idea of a little cute touch on an otherwise very sexy dress.

I was too late this time - everything's gone (at least in my size).


----------



## yousofine

Got this at the Outnet sale. Can't wait


----------



## yousofine

And i had this in my bag, but it was gone before I finished check out. Urgh, so disappointed as this one was a size bigger -and I'm worried the striped one will be too small.


----------



## LeBleu Saphir

yousofine said:


> Got this at the Outnet sale. Can't wait



That's a very interesting print! Can't wait to see your modelling pics


----------



## gilson854

rosecam said:


> Oh, that's pretty!  I really want one with those split sleeves - I think they are so cute!  I love the idea of a little cute touch on an otherwise very sexy dress.
> 
> I was too late this time - everything's gone (at least in my size).




Thanks flip88 and rosecam &#9786;&#65039;

I received it today and it fits perfectly (I was worried as still carrying some baby weight) Hoping to wear it at the wknd so will try to remember to post a modelling pic! The split sleeves work well and are a nice wee quirk. 

Best put a bit of fakey tan on for the wknd then! Xx


----------



## gilson854

yousofine said:


> Got this at the Outnet sale. Can't wait




Love this one Xx


----------



## Alice1979

For those who own or have tried on the Raquel, I'd appreciate it if I get some sizing advise. I'm just a tad under 5'4, 110 lbs, somewhat flat chested with straight short waist and narrow hip, would I be an XS or XXS? TIA!


----------



## Chomel

This dress is super flattering for a small bust. The sweetheart neckline with the crossed bands creates great cleavage. Also the closed back means you can wear a normal bra. Your best bet for sizing would be to try the sizing chart at lollipuff. I have this dress in xs and am 5'7" and 120lb. I think it runs pretty true to size.  Hope this helps!


----------



## bebefuzz

Alice1979 said:


> For those who own or have tried on the Raquel, I'd appreciate it if I get some sizing advise. I'm just a tad under 5'4, 110 lbs, somewhat flat chested with straight short waist and narrow hip, would I be an XS or XXS? TIA!



Probably an xxs for the Raquel, but I'd still refer to the quiz just in case. Height and weight generally gives a good idea of what size you might be, but the way that your weight is distributed also plays a big role. You sound like you're an in-between, sometimes a xs and sometimes an xxs.


----------



## Alice1979

Chomel said:


> This dress is super flattering for a small bust. The sweetheart neckline with the crossed bands creates great cleavage. Also the closed back means you can wear a normal bra. Your best bet for sizing would be to try the sizing chart at lollipuff. I have this dress in xs and am 5'7" and 120lb. I think it runs pretty true to size.  Hope this helps!



Exactly the reason why this style caught my eye, also the length of it seems to be longer for my liking. Thank you for the tip! I went on the Lollipuff sizing chart, and looks like I'm an XXS all the way.



bebefuzz said:


> Probably an xxs for the Raquel, but I'd still refer to the quiz just in case. Height and weight generally gives a good idea of what size you might be, but the way that your weight is distributed also plays a big role. You sound like you're an in-between, sometimes a xs and sometimes an xxs.



Thank you! I think I'm in between sizes as well. Also I don't like dresses to be so tight that I couldn't move. I wish there's an Herve Leger store near me so that I could try on some of the dresses. I might have to resort to dept stores. Thanks again!


----------



## Divealicious

Someone needs to snap this up from the Outnet International, because I really shouldn't!!

Size M 

&#8364;134.31

Original price &#8364;1,119.25 88% off

https://www.theoutnet.com/product/368301


----------



## sparklings

Divealicious said:


> Lots of HL at 85% off at the Outnet Clearance sale! Check it out
> 
> I just missed the only dress I really really wanted... oh well my bank account will be happy


Oh my good, why did I miss the 85% sale? Crazy!!!


----------



## rundsm

Divealicious said:


> Someone needs to snap this up from the Outnet International, because I really shouldn't!!
> 
> Size M
> 
> &#8364;134.31
> 
> Original price &#8364;1,119.25 88% off
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/product/368301



wahhhhh i missed out!!!! i always miss the good stuff


----------



## Divealicious

sparklings said:


> Oh my good, why did I miss the 85% sale? Crazy!!!



Yes, they even went down to 88% off 



rundsm said:


> wahhhhh i missed out!!!! i always miss the good stuff



Keep on the lookout for returns


----------



## afsweet

I've been searching everywhere for a dress to wear to an August wedding. Everything I see is either black, white, or navy, but I wanted something more colorful. I tried on a red HL yesterday, but the fit wasn't flattering for me- my butt looked so wide since I'm flat chested and had nothing to balance it out. I then tried on an aline cut, and it was much more flattering. I ended up purchasing my first and probably last HL- the navy one shouldered Sydney dress. I'm still a little hesitant about the dark color, but I literally have not found any other alternative that I like!


----------



## rosecam

stephc005 said:


> I've been searching everywhere for a dress to wear to an August wedding. Everything I see is either black, white, or navy, but I wanted something more colorful. I tried on a red HL yesterday, but the fit wasn't flattering for me- my butt looked so wide since I'm flat chested and had nothing to balance it out. I then tried on an aline cut, and it was much more flattering. I ended up purchasing my first and probably last HL- the navy one shouldered Sydney dress. I'm still a little hesitant about the dark color, but I literally have not found any other alternative that I like!


I've never tried that dress on, but I like the style.  I just did a quick check on the Herve Leger website, and it comes in several colors.  Maybe you can find another color in the same style dress?  Here's the HL website link: http://www.herveleger.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-HerveLeger-Site/default/Search-Show?q=sydney


----------



## afsweet

rosecam said:


> I've never tried that dress on, but I like the style.  I just did a quick check on the Herve Leger website, and it comes in several colors.  Maybe you can find another color in the same style dress?  Here's the HL website link: http://www.herveleger.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-HerveLeger-Site/default/Search-Show?q=sydney





Thanks. I have a specific bag that I'll be using, and since it's a pink/coral, I opted for the navy dress instead of pink or red. But thanks!


----------



## Myrkur

I had breast augmentation done 2 weeks ago and I love my herve leger dresses even more right now!! I'm so happy with the results I just wanted to show my dress  I think my body looks way more in proportion right now since it really bothered me having a really small upper body and kind of big below haha


----------



## Chomel

Myrkur said:


> I had breast augmentation done 2 weeks ago and I love my herve leger dresses even more right now!! I'm so happy with the results I just wanted to show my dress  I think my body looks way more in proportion right now since it really bothered me having a really small upper body and kind of big below haha
> 
> View attachment 2563522
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563521


You look beautiful.  Have fun trying on all your dresses!


----------



## Vinniex

I hope this question doesn't offend anyone! :shame:
But I love Herve Leger just as much as you ladies but am yet to take the plunge mainly because I don't know where I would wear them.
When/where/on what occasion do you ladies usually rock these dresses?


----------



## Divealicious

Myrkur said:


> I had breast augmentation done 2 weeks ago and I love my herve leger dresses even more right now!! I'm so happy with the results I just wanted to show my dress  I think my body looks way more in proportion right now since it really bothered me having a really small upper body and kind of big below haha
> 
> View attachment 2563522
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563521



You look gorgeous  I'm feeling a little jealous 



Vinniex said:


> I hope this question doesn't offend anyone! :shame:
> But I love Herve Leger just as much as you ladies but am yet to take the plunge mainly because I don't know where I would wear them.
> When/where/on what occasion do you ladies usually rock these dresses?



The dresses I wear when we're going out for dinner or when going somewhere for cocktails. The dresses I actually get a lot more wear out of, I just pair them with a simple tee or blouse


----------



## gymangel812

Myrkur said:


> I had breast augmentation done 2 weeks ago and I love my herve leger dresses even more right now!! I'm so happy with the results I just wanted to show my dress  I think my body looks way more in proportion right now since it really bothered me having a really small upper body and kind of big below haha
> 
> View attachment 2563522
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563521


gorgeous! my HL dresses don't fit as well after, now my chest is a bigger size than the rest of my body so i have a heck of a time trying to zip up the dresses lol


----------



## Myrkur

gymangel812 said:


> gorgeous! my HL dresses don't fit as well after, now my chest is a bigger size than the rest of my body so i have a heck of a time trying to zip up the dresses lol




Did you had BA done too? I'm glad everything is in proportion now and the dress fits better



Divealicious said:


> You look gorgeous  I'm feeling a little jealous







Chomel said:


> You look beautiful.  Have fun trying on all your dresses!




Thank you so much


----------



## halohalo

I love the new Herve Leger fit and flare style. The cut makes my boobs look bigger as well


----------



## kristina111

I have been desperately searching for this Herve Leger dress it seems to be exactly what I have been searching for, please help me to find it xxx


----------



## arguspeace

halohalo said:


> I love the new Herve Leger fit and flare style. The cut makes my boobs look bigger as well




Looks great on you!


----------



## Myrkur

kristina111 said:


> I have been desperately searching for this Herve Leger dress it seems to be exactly what I have been searching for, please help me to find it xxx




I love that open back!


----------



## kristina111

Me too, I need to find this!! I have no idea how the front looks like, but the back is to die for! please help me to find this!


----------



## bebefuzz

Myrkur said:


> I had breast augmentation done 2 weeks ago and I love my herve leger dresses even more right now!! I'm so happy with the results I just wanted to show my dress  I think my body looks way more in proportion right now since it really bothered me having a really small upper body and kind of big below haha
> 
> View attachment 2563522
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563521





halohalo said:


> I love the new Herve Leger fit and flare style. The cut makes my boobs look bigger as well



Looking gorgeous ladies!


----------



## fashionaddict9

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/459978 
Just ordered this on the outnet sale... cannot wait to get it! I love that style. I do kind of wish it wasn't white (only bc I ALWAYS worry white will get dirty haha) but i love it... anyone have this one?


----------



## halohalo

fashionaddict9 said:


> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/459978
> Just ordered this on the outnet sale... cannot wait to get it! I love that style. I do kind of wish it wasn't white (only bc I ALWAYS worry white will get dirty haha) but i love it... anyone have this one?



I've worn the red version of that one! It is TDF. You will love it


----------



## halohalo

I have picture of a long sleeve white one as well (not the same style tho), will dig it up from my phone if you want. Their white color is very flattering and very opaque.


----------



## fashionaddict9

halohalo ... would love to see the pic! the red looks amazing on you! wow!


----------



## halohalo

Here you go, the white in another style. Sorry the picture is tiny because I have to crop everyone else out.


----------



## fashionaddict9

halohalo said:


> Here you go, the white in another style. Sorry the picture is tiny because I have to crop everyone else out.


you look amazing! i hope i will look half as good! thanks for posting!!


----------



## nozza

Ladies I just did a search but could not find a Herve Leger forum. Is this thread the closest we have to posting HL questions? 

Would like to buy my first dress online, I wont have the option to return the item and don't have a store near me to try them on so have some sizing questions.

Thx!


----------



## Divealicious

nozza said:


> Ladies I just did a search but could not find a Herve Leger forum. Is this thread the closest we have to posting HL questions?
> 
> Would like to buy my first dress online, I wont have the option to return the item and don't have a store near me to try them on so have some sizing questions.
> 
> Thx!



Lots of sizing questions in this thread! I'm sure someone here will be able to give advice if you share your measurements and the HL style you are interested in  it's tricky though, the sizing can be all over and since you can't return... well I'm sure you're already aware


----------



## halohalo

fashionaddict9 said:


> you look amazing! i hope i will look half as good! thanks for posting!!


 I'm sure you will look fantastic. Post the picture when you receive the dress. I would love to see it!


----------



## afsweet

So I bought this dress a few weeks ago for a wedding in August- I originally wanted something colorful since it's a summer wedding, and I definitely didn't think I'd buy H. But, I bought this because I couldn't find any dresses I like that weren't black or white. I just found out from the bride's mother that the wedding will be black tie (but the invitations haven't been sent out yet). Is this dress still appropriate? Or am I expected to wear a long dress? I spoke to someone else who said black tie just means cocktail dress...


http://www.herveleger.com/Sydney-On...521-4I3_color=4I3&cgid=dresses-aline#start=28


----------



## Divealicious

stephc005 said:


> So I bought this dress a few weeks ago for a wedding in August- I originally wanted something colorful since it's a summer wedding, and I definitely didn't think I'd buy H. But, I bought this because I couldn't find any dresses I like that weren't black or white. I just found out from the bride's mother that the wedding will be black tie (but the invitations haven't been sent out yet). Is this dress still appropriate? Or am I expected to wear a long dress? I spoke to someone else who said black tie just means cocktail dress...
> 
> 
> http://www.herveleger.com/Sydney-On...521-4I3_color=4I3&cgid=dresses-aline#start=28



Pretty sure we had a similar discussion a few pages back in this thread. I think we agreed that it depends on where you live what exactly is meant by black/white tie. Maybe you could ask someone who's organizing the party?

That said, beautiful dress. Love the one shoulder style


----------



## halohalo

Going out last weekend in Herve fit & flare


----------



## fashionaddict9

Hope the pic attaches. this is me in my new herve leger that i got on sale on the outnet. 
PLEASE ignore my awful underwear and bloated belly haha. I have recently gained some weight so working hard to lose 5-10 lbs. i think the fit will be better then.


----------



## halohalo

fashionaddict9 said:


> Hope the pic attaches. this is me in my new herve leger that i got on sale on the outnet.
> PLEASE ignore my awful underwear and bloated belly haha. I have recently gained some weight so working hard to lose 5-10 lbs. i think the fit will be better then.



You look gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. Although now you make me want the white one now


----------



## chloe-babe

I just got my first Herve dress and I can now see why they are so addictive! 

I am going to be wearing it to my birthday party - cannot wait


----------



## halohalo

chloe-babe said:


> I just got my first Herve dress and I can now see why they are so addictive!
> 
> I am going to be wearing it to my birthday party - cannot wait



Please take pictures!


----------



## Divealicious

^ yes please do


----------



## bebefuzz

halohalo said:


> Going out last weekend in Herve fit & flare



ADORE this outfit on you!!


----------



## ptiitel0u

Hi !

I love HL dresses !! I've two dresses, i'm crazy in love haha !  Does someone know a good dressmaker in Paris ? In fact, the seams of second dress on the photo are disjointed... Do you understand ? (sorry, I'm French and my english is not very well...). Thank you !


----------



## Divealicious

ptiitel0u said:


> Hi !
> 
> I love HL dresses !! I've two dresses, i'm crazy in love haha !  Does someone know a good dressmaker in Paris ? In fact, the seams of second dress on the photo are disjointed... Do you understand ? (sorry, I'm French and my english is not very well...). Thank you !



Both dresses look gorgeous on you! Don't have any info for you on Paris... sorry!

P.S. Love your phone case


----------



## ptiitel0u

Thank you !


----------



## fashionaddict9

getting ready for dinner ... wearing a classic


----------



## papertiger

fashionaddict9 said:


> getting ready for dinner ... wearing a classic



Classic and perfect, my best preferred neckline


----------



## bebefuzz

Beautiful pictures ladies! You all look awesome in your HL!


----------



## fashionaddict9

one more pic ....


----------



## kitty89

Ladies, how do you all store your HLs? I have always thought it's best to store them flat, because I've heard they can stretch if they hang, but am starting to get a bit annoyed with this method.

At the moment I lay them all on top of each other on a large shelf with tissue paper in between - this was fine when I only had a couple of items, but now my collection is growing it is getting very annoying to have to pull them all out to get at the one I want, then re-fold all the tissue etc. 

Any thoughts appreciated!


----------



## fashionaddict9

kitty89 said:


> Ladies, how do you all store your HLs? I have always thought it's best to store them flat, because I've heard they can stretch if they hang, but am starting to get a bit annoyed with this method.
> 
> At the moment I lay them all on top of each other on a large shelf with tissue paper in between - this was fine when I only had a couple of items, but now my collection is growing it is getting very annoying to have to pull them all out to get at the one I want, then re-fold all the tissue etc.
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated!


I keep them in the garment bags and lay them flat too!


----------



## halohalo

kitty89 said:


> Ladies, how do you all store your HLs? I have always thought it's best to store them flat, because I've heard they can stretch if they hang, but am starting to get a bit annoyed with this method.
> 
> At the moment I lay them all on top of each other on a large shelf with tissue paper in between - this was fine when I only had a couple of items, but now my collection is growing it is getting very annoying to have to pull them all out to get at the one I want, then re-fold all the tissue etc.
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated!



You can hang them, not by the shoulder, but fold them in half like pants: http://www.spacecraftersco.com/ProductsAndServices/Products/Closets/Accessories/PantsHanger2.jpg

I used to work for an Herve Leger retailer and that's how they store the dresses


----------



## bebefuzz

kitty89 said:


> Ladies, how do you all store your HLs? I have always thought it's best to store them flat, because I've heard they can stretch if they hang, but am starting to get a bit annoyed with this method.
> 
> At the moment I lay them all on top of each other on a large shelf with tissue paper in between - this was fine when I only had a couple of items, but now my collection is growing it is getting very annoying to have to pull them all out to get at the one I want, then re-fold all the tissue etc.
> 
> Any thoughts appreciated!



I wrote about this in a blog. There are 3 solutions for this. https://www.lollipuff.com/blog/4/how-to-store-herve-leger-correctly 

Folding them works in a store, but not in your home for super longtime if you rarely reach for them.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Everyone talks about the awesome holding power of HL dress and how it is meant to be tight. Just out of curiosity, how many of you here actually sized up (intentionally or accidentally) and how did you feel about it? Did you feel more comfortable in the dress or did you wish that your stomach could be tucked in a bit more (especially with the amount that you are paying). Would love to hear all your thoughts!


----------



## Myrkur

bebefuzz said:


> I wrote about this in a blog. There are 3 solutions for this. https://www.lollipuff.com/blog/4/how-to-store-herve-leger-correctly
> 
> Folding them works in a store, but not in your home for super longtime if you rarely reach for them.



Number 3 is very clever! Never thought about that. I don't have many HL dresses though, so I just fold them in my closet.


----------



## jssl1688

hey girls, which one of these 2 do you prefer? can't decide&#8230;.but only want to buy one, also excuse the panty line. thanks


----------



## bebefuzz

jssl1688 said:


> hey girls, which one of these 2 do you prefer? can't decide.but only want to buy one, also excuse the panty line. thanks



I like the colorblocked one better.


----------



## asdfghjkl123

jssl1688 said:


> hey girls, which one of these 2 do you prefer? can't decide.but only want to buy one, also excuse the panty line. thanks



You look really good in the color block dress. It serves to elongate your body. Go for that!


----------



## Divealicious

jssl1688 said:


> hey girls, which one of these 2 do you prefer? can't decide.but only want to buy one, also excuse the panty line. thanks



I agree on the color block dress, both are pretty but that one is more flattering on you


----------



## Myrkur

jssl1688 said:


> hey girls, which one of these 2 do you prefer? can't decide.but only want to buy one, also excuse the panty line. thanks




I loove the red on you! Very classy


----------



## rosecam

The colorblock dress is more striking.  If you want "nice dress" comments, or "who's that girl" questions - go with the colorblock one.  But the red one is also very pretty, and it highlights your slim figure.  I would prefer the colorblock one personally.


----------



## rosecam

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Everyone talks about the awesome holding power of HL dress and how it is meant to be tight. Just out of curiosity, how many of you here actually sized up (intentionally or accidentally) and how did you feel about it? Did you feel more comfortable in the dress or did you wish that your stomach could be tucked in a bit more (especially with the amount that you are paying). Would love to hear all your thoughts!


I sort-of sized up accidentally/through weight-loss.  I was an xs/s when  I first got into HL, but now I'm probably more xxs/xs, or at least on  the small side of xs.  So two of my dresses are larger than they  "should" be.  I wish they had more hold and I had them in a smaller  size.  Even if I wear shapewear underneath, the one that fits smaller  just makes me look even better (it shapes on top of the shapewear).   That said, if you're happy with your figure, then I think it would be  fine to get a slightly larger dress.  And the larger ones are easier to zip up.  I still like my larger dresses  too - but the one I spent more on, I feel like I spent too much given  the weaker hold.


----------



## Ellewalker

Does anyone know if HL dresses stretch? I bought the cross front dress in my normal size but it's tiny and is almost painful to wear.. I squished my self into once so I can't return it.. any ideas? Xx


----------



## asdfghjkl123

rosecam said:


> I sort-of sized up accidentally/through weight-loss.  I was an xs/s when  I first got into HL, but now I'm probably more xxs/xs, or at least on  the small side of xs.  So two of my dresses are larger than they  "should" be.  I wish they had more hold and I had them in a smaller  size.  Even if I wear shapewear underneath, the one that fits smaller  just makes me look even better (it shapes on top of the shapewear).   That said, if you're happy with your figure, then I think it would be  fine to get a slightly larger dress.  And the larger ones are easier to zip up.  I still like my larger dresses  too - but the one I spent more on, I feel like I spent too much given  the weaker hold.



Thanks so much for sharing and congrates on your weight loss! Its interesting how a smaller size can hold everything in and make the wearer look better. Everyone here looks so good in their dresses! I am not small to start with (big S or normal M) so I keep wondering where do all my fats go when I zip myself up in the dress. Do they spill over somehow? Like if the dress has sleeves, then there is clearly a roll of fat where the sleeve ends and your skin starts showing? Or do I just happen to have a vivid imagination?


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Ellewalker said:


> Does anyone know if HL dresses stretch? I bought the cross front dress in my normal size but it's tiny and is almost painful to wear.. I squished my self into once so I can't return it.. any ideas? Xx



I read here that hanging the dress up might stretch it so you might want to start hanging it up sideways so that hopefully gravity helps stretch it out?


----------



## CrystalDreams

I bought a medium nanette and it's too big. Too big as in it fits really comfortably and provides next to no holding power at all... I mean it's pretty, but I was hoping for some shaping effect!! Wish it had more hold in the waist. But I needed the room in the bust... tried on 1 dress in small in the past and i couldn't breathe due to how it squashed down my boobs!! It was awful! Now i'm thinking that was a style problem (high neckline, long sleeves) rather than a size issue...


----------



## jssl1688

unfortunately, i decided to not go with either, i actually bought a different one that's a tube dress in a fuchsia pink. me and hubby really liked it over the other two. thanks for all your lovely advices




bebefuzz said:


> I like the colorblocked one better.



thanks bebefuzz



asdfghjkl123 said:


> You look really good in the color block dress. It serves to elongate your body. Go for that!



thanks asdfghjkl



Divealicious said:


> I agree on the color block dress, both are pretty but that one is more flattering on you



thanks divealicious



Myrkur said:


> I loove the red on you! Very classy



thanks myrkur



rosecam said:


> The colorblock dress is more striking.  If you want "nice dress" comments, or "who's that girl" questions - go with the colorblock one.  But the red one is also very pretty, and it highlights your slim figure.  I would prefer the colorblock one personally.



thanks rosecam


----------



## Ellewalker

asdfghjkl123 said:


> I read here that hanging the dress up might stretch it so you might want to start hanging it up sideways so that hopefully gravity helps stretch it out?



Thanks!!
I will give that a go.. as the thought of putting the dress on scars me.. but it's so beautiful I can't bear to sell it.

Any other advice re stretching Here Leger?


----------



## gymangel812

Ellewalker said:


> Does anyone know if HL dresses stretch? I bought the cross front dress in my normal size but it's tiny and is almost painful to wear.. I squished my self into once so I can't return it.. any ideas? Xx


my SA said they will stretch temporarily when you wear them but will go back to original size when you aren't wearing it.


----------



## bebefuzz

Ellewalker said:


> Thanks!!
> I will give that a go.. as the thought of putting the dress on scars me.. but it's so beautiful I can't bear to sell it.
> 
> Any other advice re stretching Here Leger?



This is just my personal opinion, but over-stretching a HL is not a good idea. The original fit will not be the same once you do this, and it takes considerable amount of work to stretch out a HL. Hanging it sideways will not make it fit better.  Unfortunately, it's better to find the dress in a bigger size. Once you have that, it'll be easier to let go of the one that you currently have, as it's more of a *swap* than a *get rid of.* Hope that helps.  wish I could have given a happier answer...


----------



## bobolo

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Everyone talks about the awesome holding power of HL dress and how it is meant to be tight. Just out of curiosity, how many of you here actually sized up (intentionally or accidentally) and how did you feel about it? Did you feel more comfortable in the dress or did you wish that your stomach could be tucked in a bit more (especially with the amount that you are paying). Would love to hear all your thoughts!


I notice Models wear them on the looser side, Like the Victoria secret models


----------



## bobolo

Myrkur said:


> I had breast augmentation done 2 weeks ago and I love my herve leger dresses even more right now!! I'm so happy with the results I just wanted to show my dress  I think my body looks way more in proportion right now since it really bothered me having a really small upper body and kind of big below haha
> 
> View attachment 2563522
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563521


stunning


----------



## bebefuzz

bobolo said:


> I notice Models wear them on the looser side, Like the Victoria secret models



Most of the time though, they wear them tight. I personally think it looks better when they are worn tight as intended, but this is just personal preference. 

VS models have perfect bodies, so additional shaping is usually not necessary... DARN those women! lol... 
But, it's a good point. Even sizing up 1 size with Herve Leger, you'll get much better fit than you would with another brand that does bandage dresses. 

And, I have found that certain HL dresses look good even when sized up 2 sizes! 0_o


----------



## Junkyardprinses

Hi, everybody! Lovely modeling pictures. I am on the lookout for a Herve Leger dress. So closely following this thread. It is very motivating LOL. 

The 'Authenticate this apparel' thread is the right place to post pictures for HL authentication, right? 

I also love the bikinis, but never in my life I am going to have the same size top and bottom ;p


----------



## afsweet

Tyson's NM had some HL dresses on sale and although I don't think xs and xxs were still available, they are able to ship your size from their warehouse. Just bought the navy Sydney one shouldered dress for $750, full price was $12xx. I had originally purchased it at full price at Nordstrom and then returned it a month or so ago. Was happy to see this on sale at NM so I don't have to feel too guilty about the price. This dress is still full price elsewhere.


----------



## kitty89

bebefuzz said:


> I wrote about this in a blog. There are 3 solutions for this. https://www.lollipuff.com/blog/4/how-to-store-herve-leger-correctly
> 
> Folding them works in a store, but not in your home for super longtime if you rarely reach for them.



It's taken me ages to reply, but I loved your blog post and decided it was time to create a dedicated HL drawer! Attached is a photo of my small collection in its new home (with one BCBG impostor ).

I think I will put tissue paper between some of them though, chiefly because I am worried about the white ones and colour transfer...I'm sure it's not likely, but I'd rather not risk it.

I think the white dress is probably my favourite right now...but I love all of them!


----------



## rundsm

kitty89 said:


> It's taken me ages to reply, but I loved your blog post and decided it was time to create a dedicated HL drawer! Attached is a photo of my small collection in its new home (with one BCBG impostor ).
> 
> I think I will put tissue paper between some of them though, chiefly because I am worried about the white ones and colour transfer...I'm sure it's not likely, but I'd rather not risk it.
> 
> I think the white dress is probably my favourite right now...but I love all of them!



I love the skirts!!!


----------



## kitty89

rundsm said:


> I love the skirts!!!



Thanks  I get so much wear out of them. I should probably invest in some more, actually!


----------



## bebefuzz

kitty89 said:


> It's taken me ages to reply, but I loved your blog post and decided it was time to create a dedicated HL drawer! Attached is a photo of my small collection in its new home (with one BCBG impostor ).
> 
> I think I will put tissue paper between some of them though, chiefly because I am worried about the white ones and colour transfer...I'm sure it's not likely, but I'd rather not risk it.
> 
> I think the white dress is probably my favourite right now...but I love all of them!



Lovely collection! Dress twins! I have the rose patterned square neck dress too.


----------



## kitty89

bebefuzz said:


> Lovely collection! Dress twins! I have the rose patterned square neck dress too.



Thanks!  I am going to try and grow it a bit more this year...a red and a blue are my next targets.

Love the rose dress, I find it really versatile (especially in winter here) because I can wear it with dark stockings...also, incidentally, my shortest HL, I think


----------



## Chomel

kitty89 said:


> Thanks!  I am going to try and grow it a bit more this year...a red and a blue are my next targets.
> 
> Love the rose dress, I find it really versatile (especially in winter here) because I can wear it with dark stockings...also, incidentally, my shortest HL, I think



Hey, I've got that one too. Would love to see how you style it to make it so versatile.


----------



## Hdream

Girls please I need you help! Deodorant leak on my Herve dress in my luggage, I send it to dry clean, but you can still see slight stain, what are you suggest? Try to wash it a home. Any opinion are welcome. Please help. One of my favorite dress.


----------



## bebefuzz

Hdream said:


> Girls please I need you help! Deodorant leak on my Herve dress in my luggage, I send it to dry clean, but you can still see slight stain, what are you suggest? Try to wash it a home. Any opinion are welcome. Please help. One of my favorite dress.



Check the spot clean section. Hope that the heat from the dryclean did not set the remaining stain. D: 
_XX You CANNOT continue to advertise your blog here_
Good luck! Let us know what happens.


----------



## kitty89

Chomel said:


> Hey, I've got that one too. Would love to see how you style it to make it so versatile.



I suppose it's a popular style!  it's nothing radical really - I pair it with very dark grey/black stockings (still very sheer, if that makes sense), black pumps and a silk/cashmere black fitted cardigan for a more toned-down HL look. 

If you were going for something super toned down (yet still not too conservative, because of the hemline!) you could probably even get away with wearing flats or kitten heels instead of high heels with this, because it's pretty short.


----------



## kitty89

Hdream said:


> Girls please I need you help! Deodorant leak on my Herve dress in my luggage, I send it to dry clean, but you can still see slight stain, what are you suggest? Try to wash it a home. Any opinion are welcome. Please help. One of my favorite dress.



Oh no!  if bebefuzz's home clean suggestions don't work, I would try taking it back to another specialist cleaner...I recently had a huge scare with a Valentino silk dress with a slight stain to the skirt that the dry cleaner claimed he just couldn't get out. I took it to another branch of the same dry cleaner and it was as good as new in two days' time! If the dry cleaner is conscientious and familiar with HLs, they should be able to treat it in the most effective way with the best chance of getting the stain out.

Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Hdream

Thank you girls for advice. Miracle happen, I have a special sponge for cleaning stains on fabrics, you can use it dry or wet, I use dry on HL, stain is gone, I still can't believe.


----------



## kitty89

Hdream said:


> Thank you girls for advice. Miracle happen, I have a special sponge for cleaning stains on fabrics, you can use it dry or wet, I use dry on HL, stain is gone, I still can't believe.



Yay! What a relief for you!! I want one of these magic sponges now...


----------



## Chomel

kitty89 said:


> I suppose it's a popular style!  it's nothing radical really - I pair it with very dark grey/black stockings (still very sheer, if that makes sense), black pumps and a silk/cashmere black fitted cardigan for a more toned-down HL look.
> 
> If you were going for something super toned down (yet still not too conservative, because of the hemline!) you could probably even get away with wearing flats or kitten heels instead of high heels with this, because it's pretty short.



Thanks!!!


----------



## fashionaddict9

what do you guys think of this dress?


----------



## Myrkur

fashionaddict9 said:


> what do you guys think of this dress?




 Love it!


----------



## fashionaddict9

just got this on the outnet ! on for 357!


----------



## Amsterdam

fashionaddict9 said:


> what do you guys think of this dress?




I like it, but do not love it.
Are you thinking of getting it?


----------



## fashionaddict9

Amsterdam said:


> I like it, but do not love it.
> Are you thinking of getting it?


thinking about it yeah ... i have 5 HL dresses ... 2 with longer sleeve so i prob don't need another one haha


----------



## Myrkur

fashionaddict9 said:


> just got this on the outnet ! on for 357!




Nice deal!


----------



## fashionaddict9

thoughts?


----------



## Kayapo97

fashionaddict9 said:


> thoughts?







Lovely dress, you should get it.


----------



## Divealicious

fashionaddict9 said:


> thoughts?



I really like the style of this dress!


----------



## rosecam

fashionaddict9 said:


> thoughts?


I really like that dress!  Classy (but of course still crazy sexy) style and gorgeous color.


----------



## rosecam

fashionaddict9 said:


> just got this on the outnet ! on for 357!


Please share how/where you end up wearing it!  I like the look of the longer hemlines in general and especially that particular dress, but I can't decide if I'd get enough use out of one or if I'd always end up choosing one of my shorter dresses instead (or for work something less sexy/fitted).


----------



## Chomel

rosecam said:


> Please share how/where you end up wearing it!  I like the look of the longer hemlines in general and especially that particular dress, but I can't decide if I'd get enough use out of one or if I'd always end up choosing one of my shorter dresses instead (or for work something less sexy/fitted).



Hey rosecam,
I have this dress. I bought it to wear to work functions. (To conservative for a fun night out and to fitted for where I work) if you do get it, it does run small

Btw there are some great dresses on the outnet today, including the linden  -- made me think of you


----------



## Nieners

Hi ladies,
I was wondering if you could take a look at this dress that I have purchased on Ebay today: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...Pvu%2B8JdpANhVfBAcge8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Can someone tell me if it's authentic?


----------



## soleilbrun

Nieners said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was wondering if you could take a look at this dress that I have purchased on Ebay today:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...Pvu%2B8JdpANhVfBAcge8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Can someone tell me if it's authentic?


 
It's hard to tell as there are no pictures of the actual dress just stock photos. Someone more well versed in tags may be able to help but the dress needs to be photographed. Post your pics when the dress arrives.


----------



## lovechanelpurse

Hello, can someone help me to authenticate this Herve Leger dress? I see the tags included, but no serial number on the HL tag.

Seller ID: Mesnetka
Ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bebefuzz

Nieners said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was wondering if you could take a look at this dress that I have purchased on Ebay today:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...Pvu%2B8JdpANhVfBAcge8%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Can someone tell me if it's authentic?



Needs way more pictures. Just looking at a price tag is insufficient. 



lovechanelpurse said:


> Hello, can someone help me to authenticate this Herve Leger dress? I see the tags included, but no serial number on the HL tag.
> 
> Seller ID: Mesnetka
> Ebay link:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557



Fake.


----------



## Nolia

Hi girls. Can someone ID the stylename and colourname of this two tone silver metallic dress?

http://cdnc.lystit.com/photos/2013/...-product-1-13928127-696339002_large_flex.jpeg


----------



## kcarmona

Scored this for around $150 at Nordstrom Rack! &#128525;


----------



## Divealicious

kcarmona said:


> Scored this for around $150 at Nordstrom Rack! &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> View attachment 2782533



Wow! That dress looks amazing on you! And what a steal too


----------



## Divealicious

Nolia said:


> Hi girls. Can someone ID the stylename and colourname of this two tone silver metallic dress?
> 
> http://cdnc.lystit.com/photos/2013/...-product-1-13928127-696339002_large_flex.jpeg



I think I ound it for you 

MELENA FOIL-PRINT BANDAGE DRESS
http://www.herveleger.com/MELENA-FOIL-PRINT-BANDAGE-DRESS/HTC6C692-P08,default,pd.html


----------



## Nolia

Divealicious said:


> I think I ound it for you
> 
> MELENA FOIL-PRINT BANDAGE DRESS
> http://www.herveleger.com/MELENA-FOIL-PRINT-BANDAGE-DRESS/HTC6C692-P08,default,pd.html




Thank you!!


----------



## LexielLoveee

Perfect for recent wedding  thanks for letting me share 


@lexieloveee


----------



## bebefuzz

kcarmona said:


> Scored this for around $150 at Nordstrom Rack! &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2782533



Is this Herve Leger? I only ask, because I have never seen this design before, and I've seen a lot... :/


----------



## kcarmona

bebefuzz said:


> Is this Herve Leger? I only ask, because I have never seen this design before, and I've seen a lot... :/




It has all of the tags, and was purchased at Nordstrom Rack. It feels heavy and of very good quality. Hmm, do you think there is a chance it's a fake that was returned or something? I never thought to worry about purchasing from Nordstrom &#128563;


----------



## bebefuzz

bebefuzz said:


> Is this Herve Leger? I only ask, because I have never seen this design before, and I've seen a lot... :/



I really really hate to be the bearer of bad news, but this dress is commonly counterfeited as Herve Leger, but Herve Leger never produced this style. It was modeled after a dress that Kendall Jenner was seen wearing, but her dress was not Herve Leger. 

REALLY really hate bringing this news. If you have any questions, just let me know. I know this news is really upsetting. You can also provide pics of the tags here, and I can confirm. 

Anyway, I hope that you can still return this. My guess is that someone bought a real Herve and returned a fake Herve. D: Shockingly, this isn't the first time I've seen this happen. The last time, the return "fake" was SO SO bad. It was essentially a sweater dress with the original tags replaced with Herve ones!!


----------



## kcarmona

bebefuzz said:


> I really really hate to be the bearer of bad news, but this dress is commonly counterfeited as Herve Leger, but Herve Leger never produced this style. It was modeled after a dress that Kendall Jenner was seen wearing, but her dress was not Herve Leger.
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY really hate bringing this news. If you have any questions, just let me know. I know this news is really upsetting. You can also provide pics of the tags here, and I can confirm.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I hope that you can still return this. My guess is that someone bought a real Herve and returned a fake Herve. D: Shockingly, this isn't the first time I've seen this happen. The last time, the return "fake" was SO SO bad. It was essentially a sweater dress with the original tags replaced with Herve ones!!




Wow, that's such bad news! I believe I have the receipts and I don't think it's been more than 90 days. I definitely don't have to tags but they better take it back! Thank you so much for your input. I can't believe this would happen at NR!


----------



## bebefuzz

kcarmona said:


> Wow, that's such bad news! I believe I have the receipts and I don't think it's been more than 90 days. I definitely don't have to tags but they better take it back! Thank you so much for your input. I can't believe this would happen at NR!



Nordstrom Rack can retrace it back to your credit card, no problem. They may not even need any tags or receipt. 

It's not Nordstrom Rack; they're wonderful. It's some awful fraudulent buyer who took advantage of sales associates that don't know any better.


----------



## kcarmona

bebefuzz said:


> Nordstrom Rack can retrace it back to your credit card, no problem. They may not even need any tags or receipt.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Nordstrom Rack; they're wonderful. It's some awful fraudulent buyer who took advantage of sales associates that don't know any better.




Ugh you're right. I can't believe people can be so horrible. Thank you so so much for letting me know! I really appreciate it


----------



## coutureddd

got the strapless back in august but second was picked up last week, SO ready for vegas in january hehe

excuse the messy background!


----------



## Divealicious

coutureddd said:


> got the strapless back in august but second was picked up last week, SO ready for vegas in january hehe
> 
> excuse the messy background!



Wow!!


----------



## Myrkur

coutureddd said:


> got the strapless back in august but second was picked up last week, SO ready for vegas in january hehe
> 
> excuse the messy background!



Love the first dress!


----------



## Nadin22

coutureddd said:


> got the strapless back in august but second was picked up last week, SO ready for vegas in january hehe
> 
> excuse the messy background!



Wow, the dresses are amazing! And you look so great in them! Congrats!


----------



## arnott

coutureddd said:


> got the strapless back in august but second was picked up last week, SO ready for vegas in january hehe
> 
> excuse the messy background!



I've never seen these 2 style before!  Love the first one!  What kind of bra are you wearing with the first one if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## coutureddd

arnott said:


> I've never seen these 2 style before!  Love the first one!  What kind of bra are you wearing with the first one if you don't mind me asking?



not wearing one haha


----------



## bebefuzz

coutureddd said:


> got the strapless back in august but second was picked up last week, SO ready for vegas in january hehe
> 
> excuse the messy background!



Sexy! Look at those dangerous curves!


----------



## arnott

coutureddd said:


> not wearing one haha



That dress looks like it offers pretty good support then!


----------



## TotesAmaze

Hi. Does anyone know the name of this dress style?Thanks


----------



## carisa729

Hi Ladies!

Wore my HL to an event and unfortunately, water from my drinking glass dripped onto my dress.  Figured it would dry and disappear but it dried and left a water spot.  Does anyone know how to get rid of the water spot?  I just want to be sure to do the right thing before sending it to dry cleaning and setting in the spot/discoloration. 

Btw, I have the Ellen mermaid gown in lipstick red. 

Thanks!


----------



## angelicdust

hi ladies - looking to get your help to validate authenticity of two dresses
For some reason, I have compared with my current HL dresses but just really never know what to look for ...

Here they are!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger-Dress-XS-/121485320147?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1c4916dfd3
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1690-Herve-...9281?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f4081d1a1

Thanks so much for your help in advance


----------



## LuxeDeb

Does anyone have any insight on Herve Leger regular non-bandage clothing? I have a bandage dress, but none of the regular clothing. I found this exact jacket & I am questioning its authenticity. I found a few HL Herve Leger tagged items on ebay, some made in France, some made in China. It is the same design as this listing here & is made in China. It is pretty good quality, but I am so firmly against fakes that I would not want it if it was fake even though it looks stunning & sexy on.

Is this authentic....Did Herve Leger product an HL line? Where was it sold?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Herve-Leger-...item3398734507


----------



## Stephanie***

Hey ladies!


Do you think this Dress is real? 


http://www.ebay.de/itm/191427604863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Stephanie***

Myrkur said:


> I had breast augmentation done 2 weeks ago and I love my herve leger dresses even more right now!! I'm so happy with the results I just wanted to show my dress  I think my body looks way more in proportion right now since it really bothered me having a really small upper body and kind of big below haha
> 
> View attachment 2563522
> 
> 
> View attachment 2563521


 
you look amazing!


I hope you dont mind this question but what Cup do you have right now?


I'm jealous haha


----------



## missnicoleeee

coutureddd said:


> got the strapless back in august but second was picked up last week, SO ready for vegas in january hehe
> 
> excuse the messy background!



Gorgeous dresses!!! I am loving the design of that black one!!!! What is the name of the dress?


----------



## missnicoleeee

Is herve okay to wear for NYE which is going to be a black tie event? I was planning to wear my black strapless kabele but am not sure if it would be appropriate....


----------



## arnott

missnicoleeee said:


> Is herve okay to wear for NYE which is going to be a black tie event? I was planning to wear my black strapless kabele but am not sure if it would be appropriate....



yes


----------



## Divealicious

Nice HL choices in the Outnet sale!

http://www.theoutnet.com/popupsale/901350?designerFilter=Herve_Leger

I won't be buying anything this year, but I'd love to hear what you ladies here are getting


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Hi!  I was hoping someone might be able to tell me something, anything, about this dress. I don't see any printed dresses or very many scoops on this thread (or the last one).  Are they just not  as popular?  Does anyone know what season this is from?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## oddinary

Hi ladies, first time posting here... as I just bought my first HL piece! 

Got this skirt for 85% off from the Outnet, but somehow it's different to what I expected? Are the HL bandage skirts suppose to fit semi-loose / not totally fitted? I ordered my size, but I feel that the skirt is kinda loose around my thighs. I guess I imagined them to fit tighter, and more snug. The material is not particularly thick either, so the silhouette is not as clean (if you know what I mean). I could just be inexperienced though - as this is my first time wearing HL.

Would appreciate your input! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Divealicious

oddinary said:


> Hi ladies, first time posting here... as I just bought my first HL piece!
> 
> Got this skirt for 85% off from the Outnet, but somehow it's different to what I expected? Are the HL bandage skirts suppose to fit semi-loose / not totally fitted? I ordered my size, but I feel that the skirt is kinda loose around my thighs. I guess I imagined them to fit tighter, and more snug. The material is not particularly thick either, so the silhouette is not as clean (if you know what I mean). I could just be inexperienced though - as this is my first time wearing HL.
> 
> Would appreciate your input! Thanks in advance!



The sizing can really differ between styles, I own 2 skirts, both are size M. One is nice and tight on me and the other one has a slightly looser fit. Maybe you can look out for an exchange? I think it's a really beautiful skirt!


----------



## missnicoleeee

oddinary said:


> Hi ladies, first time posting here... as I just bought my first HL piece!
> 
> Got this skirt for 85% off from the Outnet, but somehow it's different to what I expected? Are the HL bandage skirts suppose to fit semi-loose / not totally fitted? I ordered my size, but I feel that the skirt is kinda loose around my thighs. I guess I imagined them to fit tighter, and more snug. The material is not particularly thick either, so the silhouette is not as clean (if you know what I mean). I could just be inexperienced though - as this is my first time wearing HL.
> 
> Would appreciate your input! Thanks in advance!



Omg! I love the colors of this skirt! Which outnet site did you get it from? US? Or Intl?


----------



## bebefuzz

oddinary said:


> Hi ladies, first time posting here... as I just bought my first HL piece!
> 
> Got this skirt for 85% off from the Outnet, but somehow it's different to what I expected? Are the HL bandage skirts suppose to fit semi-loose / not totally fitted? I ordered my size, but I feel that the skirt is kinda loose around my thighs. I guess I imagined them to fit tighter, and more snug. The material is not particularly thick either, so the silhouette is not as clean (if you know what I mean). I could just be inexperienced though - as this is my first time wearing HL.
> 
> Would appreciate your input! Thanks in advance!



Sounds like you can easily size down 1 or even two sizes. Herve Leger should be tight in order to give that magical fit, and this skirt style should be tight. I usually wear xxs in Herve Leger, but wear xs in most other brands. 

Also, like previously stated, Herve Leger sizing can be inconsistent.


----------



## arnott

This style was just added to the Outnet.  What do you all think? 

http://www.theoutnet.com/en-CA/product/Herve-Leger/Kenna-scalloped-bandage-mini-dress/547987


----------



## Divealicious

arnott said:


> This style was just added to the Outnet.  What do you all think?
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/en-CA/product/Herve-Leger/Kenna-scalloped-bandage-mini-dress/547987



I personally don't love it, a little too scalloped for me. I prefer it more around the edges only. But that's just my opinion


----------



## Bingu

HL newbie here! Got my first dress, a Dagny, from the outnet clearance sale.
THANK YOU, *bebefuzz*, for the resource that is Lollipuff! The sizing guide helped, and I got my second dress, a Trista, from there!


----------



## arnott

Would a 34DD-30-40 be a large or a medium?


----------



## sharonephone

I'm a 34DD with similar (maybe smaller) measurements and I wear a Medium. I would go with whatever size you typically buy.


----------



## mharri20

Hi! Does anyone know if this style herve was ever made? I found this at a consignment store and the tag is authentic, but I think it was maybe switched as I don't recognize ever seeing this style.


----------



## Divealicious

mharri20 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if this style herve was ever made? I found this at a consignment store and the tag is authentic, but I think it was maybe switched as I don't recognize ever seeing this style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840078



The dress in the pic was made for House of CB http://www.houseofcb.com/gemma-black-and-gold-keyhole-bandage-dress-en.html

I guess you're right, it was switched


----------



## mharri20

Aha! I thought so! I didn't think it looked right at all.


----------



## arnott

sharonephone said:


> I'm a 34DD with similar (maybe smaller) measurements and I wear a Medium. I would go with whatever size you typically buy.



My clothes range from 8-12.


----------



## Flip88

coutureddd said:


> got the strapless back in august but second was picked up last week, SO ready for vegas in january hehe
> 
> excuse the messy background!



Beautiful.  You look amazing


----------



## bebefuzz

A pic of my Herve Leger tops. Every girl should have a HL dress AND top.


----------



## sharonephone

That topis hot. And yes, Every woman needs an HL top AND dress. Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## bebefuzz

Just sharing a Herve Leger moment with everyone. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## gilson854

Lovely!


----------



## Divealicious

bebefuzz said:


> Just sharing a Herve Leger moment with everyone. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2914901



Very pretty!


----------



## LexielLoveee

in Atlantic city with my strapless herve!


----------



## bebefuzz

Another a-line. I've been obsessed with them recently!


----------



## Divealicious

You look lovely, ladies

I really need to find a way to work HL into my daily dress style... Haven't worn HL for a long time no cos I didn't have N occasion...


----------



## gymangel812

Divealicious said:


> You look lovely, ladies
> 
> I really need to find a way to work HL into my daily dress style... Haven't worn HL for a long time no cos I didn't have N occasion...


this is my problem, i don't lead a fancy enough life to wear them. i haven't worn one in at least a year. i sold most of them and have to resist buying more. i have a top (now 2) and haven't really worn those either.


----------



## bebefuzz

gymangel812 said:


> this is my problem, i don't lead a fancy enough life to wear them. i haven't worn one in at least a year. i sold most of them and have to resist buying more. i have a top (now 2) and haven't really worn those either.



Especially with tops, just wear them out, especially when you want to look a little extra sexy. 

Simple occasions like the movies or dinner at a restaurant. Let that Herve enhance and show off your body, gals!!


----------



## Divealicious

gymangel812 said:


> this is my problem, i don't lead a fancy enough life to wear them. i haven't worn one in at least a year. i sold most of them and have to resist buying more. i have a top (now 2) and haven't really worn those either.



Me too, I like buying things for my imaginary lifestyle. I find the skirts much easier to wear more than the dresses. I also have two tops, going to try and wear those more


----------



## liljake

Can anyone recommend a dry cleaner in the LA area who doesn't ruin HL dresses?


----------



## Prettykitty2003

Resurrecting this thread because it was a Herve Leger day. I've worn this skirt a few times this spring. Truly a versatile piece.


----------



## OKComputer

bebefuzz said:


> A pic of my Herve Leger tops. Every girl should have a HL dress AND top.
> 
> View attachment 2867226



Love your outfit! What's the name of the Chanel tote you are carrying?


----------



## bebefuzz

Prettykitty2003 said:


> Resurrecting this thread because it was a Herve Leger day. I've worn this skirt a few times this spring. Truly a versatile piece.



Love it. Thanks for sharing it with all of us.


----------



## bebefuzz

OKComputer said:


> Love your outfit! What's the name of the Chanel tote you are carrying?



It's a 2012 BUBBLE QUILTED LUXE N/S NORTH SOUTH CC CHARM TOTE BAG IN VELVET LEATHER.


----------



## randr21

I bought my first long HL dress and have yet to even alter it.  Have no occasion yet either, but I'll be prepared beautifully. Lol


----------



## toohaute2handle

Okay. Hopefully I'm doing this right. Lol I haven't posted on a forum in a while. I'm hoping you ladies can help me find these and also name their styles? Many thanks!


----------



## bebefuzz

toohaute2handle said:


> Okay. Hopefully I'm doing this right. Lol I haven't posted on a forum in a while. I'm hoping you ladies can help me find these and also name their styles? Many thanks!



2 of these were never produced by HL and are ALWAYS fake. the ones on the right.


----------



## kewave

Like many others, I don't have many occasions to don a HL dress. But I guess I just needed to satisfy my desire to own at least 1 in my lifetime! Hope I made the right choice as I bought it online without trying it.


----------



## toohaute2handle

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## toohaute2handle

@bebefuzz ooh I was wondering that. I was never able to find the style name online for both. I did see the nude with black stripes on a celebrity.. just forgot who. Anyway thanks! I think I found one of the dresses on the left. Now hopong its still there  Lol


----------



## randr21

kewave said:


> Like many others, I don't have many occasions to don a HL dress. But I guess I just needed to satisfy my desire to own at least 1 in my lifetime! Hope I made the right choice as I bought it online without trying it.



Beautiful color. Hey, at least you bought a shorter dress...I bought an evening gown length one w/o any occasion. :what:


----------



## BlkChanel

kewave said:


> Like many others, I don't have many occasions to don a HL dress. But I guess I just needed to satisfy my desire to own at least 1 in my lifetime! Hope I made the right choice as I bought it online without trying it.


 


I love your dress!


----------



## kewave

randr21 said:


> Beautiful color. Hey, at least you bought a shorter dress...I bought an evening gown length one w/o any occasion. :what:


Lols! As long as that makes us happy 




BlkChanel said:


> I love your dress!


Thank you!


----------



## Greta_V

I need someone's advice, please! 
I've been looking for one particular Herve dress in a specific colour. 
I recently found one, but it is size L and from the instructions on Lollipuff, I've figured that I must be an XS. 
Do you think it is possible to alter a L to make it fit like an XS? (the style name is Raquel)
I really want the dress, but the sizing doubts are not letting me pull the trigger... I've never dealt with bandage dresses before... Please, any advice!
TIA


----------



## Greta_V

kewave said:


> Like many others, I don't have many occasions to don a HL dress. But I guess I just needed to satisfy my desire to own at least 1 in my lifetime! Hope I made the right choice as I bought it online without trying it.



Aaahhh!!! This is exactly what I am looking for right now!!! So jealous)))) The most beautiful dress HL ever made in my opinion...


----------



## j3nm4k

kewave said:


> Like many others, I don't have many occasions to don a HL dress. But I guess I just needed to satisfy my desire to own at least 1 in my lifetime! Hope I made the right choice as I bought it online without trying it.


is that the Raquel dress? Gorgeous!!! I have it in white though I haven't had a chance to wear it yet either haha.  Hope you love it! do a reveal when you get it please


----------



## j3nm4k

couldnt attach pic correctly


----------



## soleilbrun

Prettykitty2003 said:


> Resurrecting this thread because it was a Herve Leger day. I've worn this skirt a few times this spring. Truly a versatile piece.


 Love this skirt.



Greta_V said:


> I need someone's advice, please!
> I've been looking for one particular Herve dress in a specific colour.
> I recently found one, but it is size L and from the instructions on Lollipuff, I've figured that I must be an XS.
> Do you think it is possible to alter a L to make it fit like an XS? (the style name is Raquel)
> I really want the dress, but the sizing doubts are not letting me pull the trigger... I've never dealt with bandage dresses before... Please, any advice!
> TIA



I think that is too much to alter down. Continue the search, it will pop up. You cannot take it to any tailor, they need to work with HL and/or bandage dresses. They could really botch it up.


----------



## Greta_V

soleilbrun said:


> I think that is too much to alter down. Continue the search, it will pop up. You cannot take it to any tailor, they need to work with HL and/or bandage dresses. They could really botch it up.



Oh, no(( I already bought it  will have to send it back then. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## soleilbrun

Greta_V said:


> Oh, no(( I already bought it  will have to send it back then. Thanks for the advice!



As a last ditch effort, ask the HL boutique if they have a tailor they use for alterations. I still think this is big job and you don't want to end up with a "Franken-dress".


----------



## Greta_V

soleilbrun said:


> As a last ditch effort, ask the HL boutique if they have a tailor they use for alterations. I still think this is big job and you don't want to end up with a "Franken-dress".



Yeah, I'll call them and ask. I've never tried on a HL dress, maybe I'll be OK with a Small, then from L to S it's not as much difference... But still, you are right, it makes more sense to just wait. Thank you!


----------



## bebefuzz

Greta_V said:


> I need someone's advice, please!
> I've been looking for one particular Herve dress in a specific colour.
> I recently found one, but it is size L and from the instructions on Lollipuff, I've figured that I must be an XS.
> Do you think it is possible to alter a L to make it fit like an XS? (the style name is Raquel)
> I really want the dress, but the sizing doubts are not letting me pull the trigger... I've never dealt with bandage dresses before... Please, any advice!
> TIA




Hi Greta, 

Ideally, go with the dress that already fits you and avoid alterations. Just my opinion. Btw, there will be a Raquel in S popping up on Lollipuff.


----------



## bebefuzz

j3nm4k said:


> is that the Raquel dress? Gorgeous!!! I have it in white though I haven't had a chance to wear it yet either haha.  Hope you love it! do a reveal when you get it please



Your body is like pow pow pow in this dress! STUNNING!


----------



## Greta_V

bebefuzz said:


> Hi Greta,
> 
> Ideally, go with the dress that already fits you and avoid alterations. Just my opinion. Btw, there will be a Raquel in S popping up on Lollipuff.



Thanks for the tip)) I already bought a L and an XXS &#128514; if none fit, I'll send them back and will keep an eye on the S you mentioned, but I am thinking ideally I would still need an XS for the best suction effect &#128517; will see) Thank you!!! &#127800;&#127800;&#127800;


----------



## soleilbrun

Greta_V said:


> Thanks for the tip)) I already bought a L and an XXS &#128514; if none fit, I'll send them back and will keep an eye on the S you mentioned, but I am thinking ideally I would still need an XS for the best suction effect &#128517; will see) Thank you!!! &#127800;&#127800;&#127800;



Here is your dress! Ask and you shall receive.

https://www.lollipuff.com/Herve-Leg...el-sweetheart-neck-cap-sleeve-dress-in-bare-s


----------



## Greta_V

soleilbrun said:


> Here is your dress! Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> https://www.lollipuff.com/Herve-Leg...el-sweetheart-neck-cap-sleeve-dress-in-bare-s



Thank you so much! I am waiting for the XXS right now in the mail, I'll bid if I can't squeeze myself into it &#128514; hopefully I get it before this listing is over =)


----------



## soleilbrun

j3nm4k said:


> is that the Raquel dress? Gorgeous!!! I have it in white though I haven't had a chance to wear it yet either haha.  Hope you love it! do a reveal when you get it please



You look awesome in that dress! If I looked that good in my dress, I'd wear it just to pick up the mail


----------



## girlsnstilletos

I'm so glad there is a Herve Leger thread! Lovely modeling shots on everyone.

I just ordered my first HL dress online, the U-Neck in black. I hope I like the back and it's not too low for a normal bra not to show....if not, it's going back. I walked into the HL boutique yesterday 2 minutes before they close, they close earlier than other stores in the mall. I like the Raquel too. I'll start with a basic black one, and if I love how the HL's fit me, I'll get the Raquel in Bare next!


----------



## j3nm4k

girlsnstilletos said:


> I'm so glad there is a Herve Leger thread! Lovely modeling shots on everyone.
> 
> I just ordered my first HL dress online, the U-Neck in black. I hope I like the back and it's not too low for a normal bra not to show....if not, it's going back. I walked into the HL boutique yesterday 2 minutes before they close, they close earlier than other stores in the mall. I like the Raquel too. I'll start with a basic black one, and if I love how the HL's fit me, I'll get the Raquel in Bare next!


I can wear a bra with my U-Neck without it showing, so you're good to go!  The U-Neck runs a bit larger than other HLs.  I can wear the Raquel in XXS or XS, but the U-Neck is best in XXS for me


----------



## luminosity

ladies, as we all know that herve ledger is a bodycon type dresses, i wonder how about normal people wearing it? i mean, about normal people are the one who don't have the body like miranda kerr, candice, barbara palvin or other models body, just average type of women body. will they look good in herve ledger dress?


----------



## girlsnstilletos

j3nm4k said:


> I can wear a bra with my U-Neck without it showing, so you're good to go!  The U-Neck runs a bit larger than other HLs.  I can wear the Raquel in XXS or XS, but the U-Neck is best in XXS for me



Thank you! Oh no, that's what I was afraid of, choosing the wrong size. I bought the 'recommended' size and read the reviews on Nordstrom. Later I found reviews on other sites and many of them said to size down. I just ordered the XS too, when they get here I'll try them both on and see which one fits me the best and return the other. I don't like ordering online, total pain with sizing!


----------



## 336

I normally wear a size 4 and I take XS in Herve.  ^ That U shape you can definitely get away with a bra


----------



## girlsnstilletos

OK all you HL pros.....I got my first HL U-neck dress and this is me in the small. Thanks for all your help. I ordered the xs too (on the way), but no way I can fit in it, especially with my large 34-D/32DD boobs. I already feel like I'm busting out of this small! lol I'm OK wearing it with a no lining bra. I'm a 4/6 depending on the brand, so the small fits good. I'll be returning the xs! I really like how it fits overall, the thicker material, and I love the length. Still classy enough to wear it for any occasion.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Hi All! I'm not too familiar with Herve Leger, but have always adored the dresses/styles.
I just bought this dress of Poshmark. I was wondering if you guys know if it's authentic?


----------



## toohaute2handle

Did anyone ever help u out with this?


----------



## toohaute2handle

Can anyone help me out with water spots?  I literally let a part of my dress wet for just less than 5 minutes. Then when I read somewhere that water spots form, i just ended up seeing water spot anyway


----------



## Love4H

luminosity said:


> ladies, as we all know that herve ledger is a bodycon type dresses, i wonder how about normal people wearing it? i mean, about normal people are the one who don't have the body like miranda kerr, candice, barbara palvin or other models body, just average type of women body. will they look good in herve ledger dress?



HL dresses are very forgiving or a body.  And they shape your body nicely, showing all the good curves and hiding all the wrong ones. 
I am not skinny by all means, wear size 4-6 U.S., I'm heavier in my hips and legs, wearing bottoms 6 U.S. And 27-28 jeans,  and HL I wear S. It's a great choice for special occasions but also it's great for work (my favorite are the midi skirts). 

Just go to a store and try them on.


----------



## toohaute2handle

That's lovely!  Did u end up purchasing?


----------



## daisygrl

Hi all! Could you, please, help me identify style/name of this dress? (the color is more aqua than pictured in the first two pics) Thank you, your help is much appreciated!!!


----------



## Lovetodress

elisainthecity said:


> Hi All! I'm not too familiar with Herve Leger, but have always adored the dresses/styles.
> I just bought this dress of Poshmark. I was wondering if you guys know if it's authentic?
> 
> View attachment 3109571
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109572
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109573




It looks like a design from 2008 however they were purple and black


----------



## Lovetodress

Question question!!

Would you buy an old HL design and how often would you wear it? I love the this dress but not sure if I should buy it as its a really old piece!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Can someone please help me? When did Herve Leger start sewing the serial number tags alongside the main Herve Leger tag on the inside of the dress?   Thanks.


----------



## soleilbrun

Lovetodress said:


> Question question!!
> 
> Would you buy an old HL design and how often would you wear it? I love the this dress but not sure if I should buy it as its a really old piece!



I love vintage HL and would buy it in a heartbeat. Still licking my wounds about a vintage piece I missed out on.  Go for it.


----------



## Lovetodress

soleilbrun said:


> I love vintage HL and would buy it in a heartbeat. Still licking my wounds about a vintage piece I missed out on.  Go for it.




Ohh no which one did you miss out on?


----------



## soleilbrun

Lovetodress said:


> Ohh no which one did you miss out on?



This beauty!


----------



## Lovetodress

soleilbrun said:


> This beauty!




It's beautiful! Don't see it around much these days


----------



## bebefuzz

elisainthecity said:


> Hi All! I'm not too familiar with Herve Leger, but have always adored the dresses/styles.
> I just bought this dress of Poshmark. I was wondering if you guys know if it's authentic?
> 
> View attachment 3109571
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109572
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109573



This dress is sadly a fake.


----------



## bebefuzz

daisygrl said:


> Hi all! Could you, please, help me identify style/name of this dress? (the color is more aqua than pictured in the first two pics) Thank you, your help is much appreciated!!!



My message is meant with kindness, and I hope to not offend, but are you sure your dress is authentic? 

This dress is supposed to be between 2009-2010.


----------



## daisygrl

bebefuzz said:


> My message is meant with kindness, and I hope to not offend, but are you sure your dress is authentic?
> 
> This dress is supposed to be between 2009-2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205371




No offense taken at all! I suspected it but was always guessing it because of a good quality of the fake one. Thanks for the input. Appreciated! Any ideas where one can have HL authenticated outside this forum?


----------



## PetiteFromSF

bebefuzz said:


> This dress is sadly a fake.



Yeah, I figured it out when I googled the image  Such a shame. Thank you though!


----------



## DJD101

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...-bandage-dress-nero-herve-leger-1847964.shtml




http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...urple-viscose-dress-herve-leger-2050380.shtml


Can anyone  help with the above two dresses. Are either of them fake? If either are authentic do you know anything about the model or year?  Thank you in advance


----------



## glasskey

Question for you all: would you wear a Herve Leger dress to someone else's wedding rehearsal dinner? (I know HL isn't as trendy these days but ignoring that for now, works on my body).


----------



## randr21

glasskey said:


> Question for you all: would you wear a Herve Leger dress to someone else's wedding rehearsal dinner? (I know HL isn't as trendy these days but ignoring that for now, works on my body).


Sure, as long as you look great, who cares if its trendy or not.  Bodycon dresses never truly go out of style imo.


----------



## rock_girl

glasskey said:


> Question for you all: would you wear a Herve Leger dress to someone else's wedding rehearsal dinner? (I know HL isn't as trendy these days but ignoring that for now, works on my body).




I've worn HLs to the ceremony/reception of three weddings to date, but not to the rehearsal dinner. If the dress is appropriate for the venue, then I say go for it.


----------



## bebefuzz

rock_girl said:


> I've worn HLs to the ceremony/reception of three weddings to date, but not to the rehearsal dinner. If the dress is appropriate for the venue, then I say go for it.



Agree with you! HL is my favorite to wear to weddings.  Very classy and so flattering!


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello I was wondering if this is real from ebay the seller says i should check this forum so I am assuming it is real but im suspicious since the price is so low? Could someone kindly please authenticate. I also did a search of the sellers name (phildrenki) on this forum since hes sold some CL heels here it seems like he is legit but also shady at the same time. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252332456...70.l6346&_trkparms=gh1g=I252332456459.N101.S1


----------



## Greta_V

daisygrl said:


> No offense taken at all! I suspected it but was always guessing it because of a good quality of the fake one. Thanks for the input. Appreciated! Any ideas where one can have HL authenticated outside this forum?



I say Lollipuff.com - that's the only HL authenticator I know. HTH.


----------



## LexielLoveee

I 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  My Herve leger to a wedding


----------



## travelgal16

*Bump* This thread used to be more active


Is it a faux pas to wear herve leger now? I just bought a few dresses in classic styles.


----------



## Divealicious

I don't think so, I just bought an off the shoulder top


----------



## Qqitzcrystal

Hello there, is this tag a fake or is this a 2016 tag? First time I have seen it like this. Thanks in advance


----------



## bebefuzz

Sharing some Herve Leger pics.  HL dresses make the best holiday dresses. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for letting me share.  Happy holidays, everyone!!


----------



## vmia

Can anyone tell me their experience with therealreal.com ? I am thinking of purchasing an Herve Leger dress from them but their limited pictures of this dress don't seem right to me. I read bad reviews about them how some people claim they sell a lot of fakes, but those are just rumors to me and I don't have any first hand experience. 

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/dresses/herve-leger-metallic-bandage-dress-22


----------



## vmia

Just received some more pictures corresponding to this dress https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/dresses/herve-leger-metallic-bandage-dress-22 . I would really appreciate anyone's help!!! Hope someone replies, this thread seems slow right now.


----------



## ikny

Shopbop has several HL dresses at 80% off!


----------



## Selenet

My holiday outfit, top is "Lia" from Herve. I feel it's casual enough for everyday use. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MsCrow

Hello
Would someone mind looking at this skirt and let me know your thoughts on authenticity?
It's heavy and feels well made.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zwust5a4tpszgpx/AABqhS3FGHJ_Qe3ZEGCrZF3Ra?dl=0
Thank you


----------



## bebefuzz

Selenet said:


> View attachment 3576460
> 
> My holiday outfit, top is "Lia" from Herve. I feel it's casual enough for everyday use. Thanks for letting me share!


VERY pretty! 

I'm in love with my tops too.


----------



## woodwinked

Greta_V said:


> I say Lollipuff.com - that's the only HL authenticator I know. HTH.


Sorry to dig up an old thread - is Lollipuff a safe place to purchase pre-loved HL dresses? Am also looking at other websites but am not sure how to go about authentication. Thanks!


----------



## Nadin22

woodwinked said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread - is Lollipuff a safe place to purchase pre-loved HL dresses? Am also looking at other websites but am not sure how to go about authentication. Thanks!


Hi, yes, Lollipuff is a safe place to buy HL dresses. I can really recommend it!


----------



## woodwinked

Nadin22 said:


> Hi, yes, Lollipuff is a safe place to buy HL dresses. I can really recommend it!


Great to know thank u!! I saw some on eBay but didn't know how to authenticate.. will give lollipuff a try


----------



## arnott

Does The Outnet no longer sell HL?


----------



## randr21

What to wear on top with this skirt if you were to style it?  

Is it odd to wear sneakers if you're going for sporty look?


----------



## Chomel

I think sneakers would be cute, you could wear a bomber jacket with it.


----------

